# First ivf march 2014! Please join me!



## lanet

I cannot believe I'm going down this road but I'm strong and I can do it. I would love to talk to some other ladies going through the same thing.


----------



## ClaireCath

lanet said:


> I cannot believe I'm going down this road but I'm strong and I can do it. I would love to talk to some other ladies going through the same thing.

Hi there:hi:
Well, I'm not at the IVF stage but doing my first IUI in March. Just wanted to say best of luck and stay strong!! Believe in yourself and I hope you find some IVF buddies. I found a couple good ones on here and always helps to have someone going through similar circumstances. Take care!


----------



## redbrick80

Hi Ladies! 

We were at the FS yesterday and have decided to with IVF w/ICSI. We are scheduled to start Feb 6th. 

lanet - I know how you feel, I never ever saw myself in this position. I'm scared of all the what if's.... but we are strong. We can do this. 

What does antisperm antibodies mean?


----------



## lanet

It's an immune thing. It's usually seen after an injury or vasectomy reversal which we don't have. They are invisible and not generally tested for but they cover the heads of the sperm and make it impossible to penetrate an egg. Ivf with icsi is the only treatment.
I'm scared of the what ifs too. So many variable. And I'm scared of the meds. But you're right we are strong and we can do it! 
Are you going to be taking birth control pills? I will likely be starting them around feb 6th, af is due near then. 
Are you paying out of pocket?


----------



## redbrick80

The meds scare me too. We are paying out of pocket. $7000 for IVF w/ICSI, $875 for embryo freezing + one year of storage. Meds will be $2500-$4000. Not exactly "cheap". But I can't imagine not trying it. 

They didn't mention anything about birth control, my ovulation and AF are usually spot on. I can't remember the last time I wanted to see AF...now I'm patiently waiting

We will only be a couple weeks apart during the process if everything goes according to plan!


----------



## lanet

We are paying out of pocket too. Some required pre testing for infectious disease $2300, ivf plus icsi, embryo freezing and storage for a year $7800. Meds $4-7,000 although they say with my age I should only need around $4000 worth. So pretty similar to your plan! 
I'm not 100% sure why the bcp, I think they get everyone in the clinic on the same ivf cycle? And to suppress my own hormones? Anyway, I get very emo on hormones. 
That's exciting that we will be doing it pretty close together! You do everything first and tell me how it goes! Lol!!
Also I was told about 2 prharmavy plans that give qualifying couple pretty big discounts. I'm applying for those today. 
If you don't kind me asking, what is your diagnoses/issue?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies.

We are starting IVF Feb/march. 

I am spsd to start lupron in Feb 5th just before AF arrives...then I start Gonal F, Repronex...followed by cetrotide and trigger. then it's egg retrieval.

My RE prefers to wait one month and do transfer so that's why I'm on feb/march schedule. As FET will be in march...unless he is concerned with how embies will freeze.

I'm ready to do this....lets go December 2014 babies!!!


----------



## lanet

Hi breaking dawn, I LOVE your name!!!!!!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks Lanet.....i love it too


----------



## k9girl8

Hello All!

I just came upon this thread, I'm starting my first IVF cycle in Feb/March. We have a low morphology issue, so doing IVF with ICSI. I started bcp today, will continue to take until Feb. 17, in order to get on the same page with the other ladies also being treated at the same facility. Hope is for retrieval/implantation first week or so of March. Very excited, very nervous, very worried about the $$$

Can't wait until that BFP (hopefully :))...


----------



## lanet

Hi K9girl8. I'm so happy to to have people to talk to about this. We will all be on a pretty close schedule! It looks like we all have the same fears too. We are also doing icsi as my dh sperm cannot penetrate the egg on it's own.


----------



## redbrick80

It is so nice to have people going through the same thing, almost at the exact same time. 

Our diagnosis - Hubby has bad sperm. 1% morphology. They told us that IVF with ICSI is our only chance. So fingers crossed.


----------



## k9girl8

Oh my gosh!! You ladies are amazing!! Such a comfort to have others going through this at the same time. We are doing ICSI as DH has low morphology (2-3%). He has been being treated by a male fertility specialist and is taking Clomid (50mg/day) along with several vitamins and herbal supplements. Are your DH's on a similar regiment? 

We are going be be on almost the exact same schedule... I started bcp yesterday, and begin injections 2/21.


----------



## lanet

My dh isn't on any treatment as there isn't a treatment for the antibodies. Before we knew what was wrong he was taking many many vitamins which improved his count and motility to normal levels. Now he has completely normal numbers on everything, but the antibodies just cover them! I won't start af for another 2 weeks, and then the bcp...so I'm not sure when the injections will start! But I'm so ready


----------



## lanet

How did your dh handle hearing the problem was him? That's been tough for us. My husband took it pretty hard


----------



## redbrick80

This waiting for AF business is making me nuts and it's not suppose to show for 13 days!!! I'm going to need to get a hobby to make it through the next 6 weeks:wacko:
DH took it better than I thought, he was sad at first, but after researching the options he felt better.


----------



## redbrick80

k9girl8 - Hubby is just on vitamins - what herbal supplements is your DH on?


----------



## lanet

I'm now second guessing my clinic...there's another clinic not far from me that is the top 5 in the nation, and that dr just performed ivf on the today show. I just scheduled a consult with him...I just want the best chances. I can't find a single review for my current dr. And on 3 occasions the nurses haven't called me back after telling me they would...


----------



## Peachy1584

Hello ladies hope you don't mind if I join you. I am starting a little later than you all mine will be more like March/April but looking forward to your Bfp's! Lane they put you on birth control to control your cycle so it's exactly at the stage they need it to be. I hate taking them and do so right before I go to bed. Try not to worry about injections because as you figure them out they really do get to be no biggie.


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet if you are having doubts and second guessing your clinic take a step back and look at all your options if you can. I honestly believe it's soo important to have faith in your whole clinic as well as the doctors. Everyone is different and you have to be able to trust they are doing what's right for you. Also you are very lucky to have one in the top 5 so close to you.


----------



## lanet

Hi peachy! I've actually done injections on iui cycles so I'm not too scared of that, mainly of the side effects! And you're right it's a big decision. My husband and I are going to talk it over and pray to make the right decision in clinics. So depending which one I choose I may end up closer to your cycle march/April. 
Rough day at work today, clients and coworker were talking about finding out they were having twins, one said her husband cried and she was also upset bc they already had a baby and I keep think how the only tears my dh and I would cry would be tears of absolute joy and gratefulness. It's hard to keep a poker face during convos like that.


----------



## Peachy1584

I know what you mean. It can be very difficult when everyone around you is getting the one thing that you want. It's also very difficult for others not struggling with this to understand. I have 1 friend who is always telling me to just adopt or use a surrogate which makes absolutely no sense in my situation so I quit talking to her about it at all. We are switching clinics for this cycle and are doing the cost warranty program this time. Do you have that option?


----------



## lanet

I think there is a refund option but only if you buy 3 cycles. What is your warranty like? 
This other clinic will cost $5,000 more so that's a big concern. 
And yes a friend, my sister and sister in law keep saying they will carry the baby for me. My mom brings it up too, that my sister would help me. I know they are trying to be nice but it just pisses me off bc I can carry the baby!!!! If we could get an egg fertilized I wouldn't need a surrogate, they don't get it, so I mostly don't talk to them about it, 
Some days are harder than others. It's a very profound thing to go through.


----------



## Peachy1584

Mine is 3 cycles with unlimited frozen for $24,000 not including meds with a refundable amount of $18,000 if it doesn't work. However we went into ivf last time thinking since it's my tubal issues we would only need one try and walk away with our rainbow baby. It obviously didn't work out like that but I know it will sometimes it just takes more than one try. I will probably pay for all 3 and it will work on the first but I am more than ok with that! I'm hoping I feel a little less stressed knowing if it doesn't work I'm not out. We are taking out a home equity loan but the payments are very affordable and the interest rate is so much lower than using one of the fertility places. Do you mind if I ask where you live? I had even thought of going to Cancun because it's so much cheaper there.


----------



## lanet

I live in missouri. I did look into a package just like that. And maybe I am naive in thinking it will work on the first try:( I know there's a chance it won't and that scares me as I feel we have 1 shot bc it's so expensive. I can't imagine how devastated I would be. How did you handle it? Did everything go well with it?


----------



## tulip1975

lanet said:


> I'm now second guessing my clinic...there's another clinic not far from me that is the top 5 in the nation, and that dr just performed ivf on the today show. I just scheduled a consult with him...I just want the best chances. I can't find a single review for my current dr. And on 3 occasions the nurses haven't called me back after telling me they would...

Have you tried looking at each clinic's stats on SART.org? That might help you decide.


----------



## Peachy1584

To say I was devastated is seriously understated. I cried for a long time but knew I was lucky to have 3 frozen embryos left. Of course by my signature you can see how that worked out. The baby had a trisomy that is not from either of us but happens when the sperm meets the egg. A total fluke that happens like 1% of the time or less or some dumb crap. I had a long pity party after that. We still have 1 frozen left but it just doesn't seem likely to us even though you always hear it only takes one. I do believe that though and I continue to believe that everything happens for a reason and while our journey is longer than some it's shorter than others. Lots of women get lucky the first cycle and it could very well happen for you as well you just never know that's why we decided this was best for us. I wish lots of frosties for you as well so you can have siblings later on. You're lucky you're younger so you have more time than we do. Be careful to judge just from the stats as some clinics have a lot harder cases than others. Try using the filter for your specific issues so they show the rates with just your infertility factor.


----------



## lanet

Thank you ladies. Yes I have looked up the sart statistics and like you said it's hard to really go by that as every case is different. 
I'm so sorry to hear about all that you went through. I can't imagine a loss after all of this. Are you doing a fet with the last embryo or starting over?
I'm actually scared for my sanity if it doesn't work. But yes knowing I have other frozen embryos would help. And thank you, I would love to have lots for siblings later. 
Also, while on clomid and also on a femara/bravelle combo, I only made one mature follicle. So would that mean I might not respond well to the ivf meds?


----------



## lanet

One more thing, my dh is very concerned with what we would do with "extra" embryos if we ran into that situation after having all the children we want. He seems very adamant that he would want to donate them bc he doesn't feel right disposing of them. The thought of them being adopted freaks me out. To think we would have a child out there somewhere. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Peachy1584

I did 3 rounds of clomid and it didn't do much for me. I did it because my right ovary is dominant and I only have one short tube left on my left side so we were trying to get me to ovulate over there I had a tubal reversal 2 1/2 years ago with 2 ectopic and loss of right tube. Clomid is more to get you to ovulate than to produce many. The stim meds they give you plus the dosage makes many grow. I think I had 16 and 10 were mature so I wouldn't worry about that at all. 5 went on to be blasts and the first 2 were Bfn's i had a terrible transfer and 2 frozen went on to be bfp but also my loss. My last frozen we won't be using. Deciding on donation is a very personal decision which I am glad I didn't have to deal with because I am too old and I chose not to let them be donated for research. You have to decide all this before you start and sign consents. If you are so worried about it not working is there no way you could a warranty program instead? I am lucky we have a way to be able to do it again but it has been a long process.


----------



## lanet

If you don't mind me asking, why was the transfer terrible? Im seriously worried about the sedation and retrieval. Thanks so much for all of the info on clomid vs stims for ivf, that makes me feel better. 
It would just really put us in a bind to have to borrow enough for the refund package. We have enough to pay for the meds of 1 cycle and can borrow the $7800 for the procedures. But even that was a stretch. Then we could afford a couple FET. 
Also just to clarify, dh wants the embryos donated to another couple, not to science. But I just think I would always be wondering about that child. Hopefully it's not something we have to decide, and I just have the perfect amount. 
You're really not much older than me. I'll turn 32 in April. Are all of your levels good? Fsh, amh?


----------



## Peachy1584

My transfer was uncomfortable because the catheter didn't fit (twice) and I was super pissed because that's why I thought they did the trial run before The cycle started. My Fet went way better though so at least they learned from their mistakes. Please don't think any of this will be your experience. Everyone's journey is unique. Like snowflakes. You can't even compare cycles because every situation is so different. That's why the Internet can be a bad thing. Don't let what happened to anyone else worry you. About the donation thing I know it's very unselfish but I am glad I was too old anyways because I wouldn't be able to do it. I know a lot of women choose to donate eggs even because it really does help with cost. I think at my clinic it's around $4000. I truly do believe in the power of a positive attitude so try to keep thinking along those lines. Lots and lots of women get first time lucky and I wish that for you. Even though mine didn't turn out as I had hoped I could find comfort knowing I did what I em was supposed to. Eat right, take your vitamins, don't drink that sort of thing. I did acupuncture last time and it really helped me relax. Maybe it's something you could try. I will be 37 in May and I need to lock in before then or the price goes up another couple thousand. One day at a time right?


----------



## Peachy1584

Oh and those tests you talk about I haven't done since last cycle but all my junk was just fine. We will have to redo it all as the year will be up in Feb. We're all your tests good? The DD you have listed is yours?


----------



## lanet

Thank you so much. And you're right, no cycle is the same. I just want to be prepared. I had the same problem at my last iui. The catheter wouldn't fit and they finally dilated my cervix. Ouch!!!!
I do acupuncture occasionally and I did it with my last iui. I was just thinking I might do it with the ivf, although it's another expense. But yes it's so relaxing and I think that's so important!
All of my levels are perfect. And yes dd is mine from a previous relationship when I was 20. I was also pregnant and miscarried when I was 18. So here's hoping they can get us past the fertilization issue and we will be fine.


----------



## mononoke

BCP in an IVF Protocol is to make sure that there will be no surprises..so they are able to control your whole cycle starting from the 2nd or 4th day of your period (where you start your BCP). Low Dose Lupron then is used to inhibit any early ovulation because that would be the purpose of the Gonal F and/or Follitism, to stimulate egg production... if you respond well with the medication you'll be fine with low doses of the Gonal (depending on your RE). -Hope this helps


----------



## mononoke

Peachy1584 said:


> To say I was devastated is seriously understated. I cried for a long time but knew I was lucky to have 3 frozen embryos left. Of course by my signature you can see how that worked out. The baby had a trisomy that is not from either of us but happens when the sperm meets the egg. A total fluke that happens like 1% of the time or less or some dumb crap. I had a long pity party after that. We still have 1 frozen left but it just doesn't seem likely to us even though you always hear it only takes one. I do believe that though and I continue to believe that everything happens for a reason and while our journey is longer than some it's shorter than others. Lots of women get lucky the first cycle and it could very well happen for you as well you just never know that's why we decided this was best for us. I wish lots of frosties for you as well so you can have siblings later on. You're lucky you're younger so you have more time than we do. Be careful to judge just from the stats as some clinics have a lot harder cases than others. Try using the filter for your specific issues so they show the rates with just your infertility factor.

Hi:

I wish you all the baby dust on your next try. The IVF journey is truly one roller coaster ride.

In your signature, it says 8 weeks and some days - I was wondering at this age they are able to diagnosed the trisonomy? Because your baby was barely out of the embryotic age?

I am pregnant with twins from my IVF #2. My attempt #1 did not yield any embies to be frozen. I am 7 weeks 2+ today and I was wondering when do I get to test for genetic syndromes? 

Thanks and best wishes to all of you ladies!


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet having your daughter says you are fertile. Did they tell you your dh sperm would be fine once they got it inside the egg? 

M- Hige congratulations on your babies!! yes they were able to tell the trisomy it was 15 or 13 I can't remember but can look for the paper if you would like to know which one exactly. I had a d&c and They were also able to tell us it was a boy. My ob had told us a lot of times they can't tell anything and we of course wanted an answer. It took a few weeks to get the results as they grow the culture and grow the tissue or some such thing. It's obviously entirely different with a normal pregnancy and i would think tests will come later. Is there a reason you want the genetic testing? A tip off for us that something wasn't right was that the yolk sac was large even though they said heartbeat was fine. So I did tons of research on that and prepared myself for the worst.


----------



## lanet

As far as we know yes, normal sperm, just covered with antibodies. 
Thank you mononoke and congrats!


----------



## Peachy1584

Well then it sounds like a good recipe for success to me. Sorry if I missed it but did you schedule a consultation with the other re? Does your insurance cover anything? Mine doesn't and it sucks.


----------



## Peachy1584

Did it cover your iui's?


----------



## lanet

No my insurance covers nothing at all. Not even clomid! And yes I agree it does suck. Just adds another stress to this situation. I can deduct medical expenses on my taxes though. I'm self employed and get a pretty good deduction for it, although it doesn't help with coming up with the money! And yes I did make the appt with the other RE, but now my dh and I have talked and think maybe we will stick with our current re. We really do trust her and she diagnosed our problem after 1 visit with her and we had been trying with another dr for 3 years. We have a week to think about it and cancel the other appt if needed.


----------



## Peachy1584

Were you upset about paying for the iui's? It's unfortunate they didn't check all avenues before having you go through that needlessly. I also hate that for some of us its all about money. Have you checked into any grant programs or possible trials? The grant programs I found are for childless couples and even though my husband has no children since I do it counts us out.


----------



## lanet

Yes I've looked into every possible avenue, even clinical trials. And yes the grants I found wouldn't apply since I have a dd. how many children do you have?
I'm not upset with doing the iuis etc, from what ive researched it seems like the antibodies aren't something they usually look for unless treatments have failed or a S/A shows agglutination. The previous ones didn't show it. His first 2 showed high WBC and low motility, he was treated with antibiotics and his motility went up to normal levels and the WBC decreased. So we truly thought we were just dealing with an infection/motility issue and iui would work. The most recent S/A showed agglutination so they decided to look closer and bam, 94% antibodies. I feel like we followed the natural path seeing a dr in our town and trying inexpensive treatments first. The nearest RE is 3 hours away. Honestly until very recently I thought ivf would be a deal breaker, that we wouldn't do it bc it's too expensive and I'm too afraid of meds. But suddenly I started thinking I would totally do it if I could afford it, and then when all of your other options are taken away you find a way to afford it damn it!! Lol. 
So your only issue is tubal? Blockage or? Seems like you have a pretty good chance of success too.


----------



## Peachy1584

Yes its funny how you find a way somehow even when it seems so out of reach. 3 hours is quite a ways away will your Dr in town do monitoring so less travel? I had my tube tied after my 3rd child. I had gotten divorced from a real ass**** and was raising them on my own (best kids ever) hindsight as they say is always 20/20. They're 17,15,and 12. My husband now has no children and we'll be married 7 yrs in July. We paid out of pocket for my reversal which has been a long debacle and it feels like time is running out for me to keep trying on our own and I HATED the clomid. Ivf drugs had no side effects for me compared to the clomid.


----------



## lanet

I agree, clomid was worse than the bravelle injections I did. I think that's what made me think I could do it. 
I'm sure my dr here could do monitoring, but I'm not sure I trust them. And I'm not sure how that would effect the cost, bc all monitoring is included in the price. So I'll just drive back and forth, and possibly spend a few nights at the end. I'm going to take off work for a week or 2 anyway. Just so I don't have to deal with the stress. 
And I get it, I love my dd so much, I just feel like my family isn't complete. My dh adopted my dd but he has none of his own. And I want her to have siblings. I never thought that would be my one chance


----------



## Peachy1584

I think it's awesome that he adopted her. I don't like driving and it stresses me out. I live in St.Paul and it stressed me out going to Mpls. everyday. This clinic I am going to now is only like 7 mins away and no highway. It would be great if you could stay there. I almost feel a little bad for my future child(ren) because of all the reminders of how much they cost us Lol. At my clinic if you live far your ob can do the monitoring and send it to them for them to review and make changes and for most they are lucky because if that isn't included insurance will probably cover it because it's done at the ob and they don't bill it as infertility. I just got a notice that school is canceled again tomorrow because it's going to be so cold again. I'll be lucky if I can even afford my electric/gas bill at this rate!


----------



## lanet

It's 63 degrees here right now, and tomorrow it will drop to 0. Typical midwest weather. 
I look at it like our future children will know how hard we worked to get them here! I saw a funny ecard saying "I'm sorry I spent your college tuition trying to concieve you" lol!
Since I have private insurance, my deductible is sky high. In the thousands. So even if it was a covered charge, I would still be paying for it...so I will just suck it up and drive there. Do you know what day your clinic transfers? Do they all have a protocol or does it depend on embryo quality? Such as I think my RE said she would transfer them on day 5. However the walls were closing in during that convo as she had just told us the news so I have a lot of questions about what she even said.


----------



## Peachy1584

Yes some of it was so overwhelming I couldn't even think straight either. Now I try to write my questions in my phone as I think of them or I will forget to ask. My clinic transfers when it's the best time. I have talked to lots if women who have done either day 2,3 or 5. It depends on how the embryos are doing. It's crazy though because a lot of women have a day 3 transfer with not great quality embryos and the rest don't make it freeze and they still have healthy beautiful babies. Seems like even the grades don't make a difference. My Dr wanted a day 3 but I asked to leave it up to the embryologist and mine went to day 5 and the others were frozen on day 6. You really never know. Have you decided how many to transfer or do they have a specific by age? It will be -22 tonight and it will feel like -45 with windchill. It's so windy now it's ridiculous.


----------



## lanet

They said 1-2 transferred and that we will need to discuss and think about 2 as it ups the chance of twins. We will absolutely do 2. I would do 3 if they would let me. What about you?


----------



## Peachy1584

I can do 3 if they're 3 day and 2 if they are 5 day. If I had twins I would ecstatic but honestly I would still like the luckiest woman in the world with one healthy baby. I know the possibilities of complications with twins but would be so happy they would have each other to grow up with. I will be happy with whatever God gives me. Will you do pgd testing? I know it's expensive.


----------



## Peachy1584

Your pic is adorable by the way.


----------



## lanet

Thanks. And no I don't think I will, but what exactly is it? And when do they do it? 
I would be so happy with twins or 1 as well. I really hope for twins.


----------



## Peachy1584

It's genetic testing on embryos. It wouldn't have helped in my case because because they don't test for it. You can also learn the sex which I could care less about.


----------



## mononoke

Hi Ladies:

Just to put my two cents and I hope it helps you both as I have had the same predicament. Even if one has a lot of money to spend IVF is not cheap. Here in CA, we paid $11,500.00 (all out of pocket) for two tries and it does not include the medication and other additional services such as ICSI, Assisted Hatching or PGD. I have kids from prior relationship and my clinic told me about this compassionate program and I ended up paying zero for my first try. However my first try was not successful.

In my first attempt, I had 11 eggs retrieved, 4 fertilized and two matured. we transferred 2 grade AA embryos to me both 5day blast, the embryologist even bet on me that she will be surprised if I don't get pregnant. She said that my embryos were so beautiful that she didn't even do assisted hatching. I don't have any problems, in this attempt to conceive, my hubby has low count and motility..so ICSI should have taken care of that right? wrong...

After my failed attempt that's when I became vigilant and read more about IVF as well as implantation success of reproductive clinics. What I did different on my second attempt was - I slowed down on my workouts (I do crossfit, bootcamp and marathon) and rest more. Heck I even took a three week vacation in Europe to bring down my stress level. days before the retrieval and transfer, I had body massages and even had a two hour massage the night before the day of my transfer. Also, an hour before the transfer I took valium to calm my nerves and made my body more receptive ( btw the valium was prescribed by my RE, I didn't took it in my first IVF attempt).

On this IVF#2, they harvest 11 eggs, 10 fertilized and three(3) matured, 1AA, 1A, 1B. I was devastated because again, I have no blast to freeze which means I should better get pregnant or this is it. This time, the embryologist did assisted hatching, ICSI and I demanded that they transfer all three to me. I was going to ask for four (4) actually but I only have three. They agreed because of the fact that I have a failed attempt.

I wasn't truly expecting that I will get pregnant let alone with twins because 5days after my transfer (they are 5days blast anyway), not counting the day of my transfer, I POAS and it was negative (I even bought the most expensive clearblue) - I was so upset and took solace to the fact that I already have two daughters anyway. I didn't even want to go to my beta anymore but my husband insisted. In these days when I was advised not to lift more than 10lbs or do any high impact activities, because I thought that I was not pregnant..I was back to running, doing 4-6 miles and wrestling and jumping with my dogs.

I was shocked to learn that I was pregnant after two betas, the first beta was 35 and then two days after it was 104..it's not a great number but it doubled. Then after three weeks, I got another surprise that it was twins. The doctor saw two sacs and was initially thinking that the other one was probably empty but after measuring Baby A at 140 HR, he was surprised that Baby B also has a strong HR 126 at 7 weeks. So this my story.

If you want to up the chances I would strongly recommend to having rest your body and your mind; some couple would even do acupuncture. Also, look into Assisted Hatching. I didn't do PGD because you will pay for this prior to transfer but there's no guarantee that the transferred egg will implant. There are so many factors.:thumbup::dust:


----------



## mononoke

Correction: I ended up paying zero for my first cycle medication. And 50% off on the second cycle through compassionate program.

Check with your RE's if they have this program at your state.


----------



## lanet

Yes my clinic told me about two different programs that help with cost of medication that I'm going to try. 
We will be paying $7800 for the whole cycle, including icsi and assisted hatching if needed. Also included frozen embryo storage for a year. 
And I'm most likely going to do acupuncture at least right before transfer and then during the 2ww as it seriously helps me relax. Thank you so much for all of the advice! I see Valium on my list of meds. Which is a good thing bc I will be so nervous during the procedures!! Btw what is assisted hatching?


----------



## Peachy1584

Mono- thanks so much for sharing your story I know not to put too much into grades because my fresh cycle want 3 A A and a 3 A my frozen was a 5 A A and a 5AB. Mine were slow growers I guess as they used the best at the time for my fresh cycle. If your Dr says the babies look great try your best not to worry.

Lanet I had valium also for my transfer they told me it helps your whole body relax. I was also supposed to take 3 ibuprofens if I remember correctly. Assisted hatching is where they do a little laser "cut" I believe to ensure it hatches like it's supposed to. On my frozen cycle one was already hatching before transfer. They did not use the procedure on my embryos nor did they use icsi. I paid $12,000 for one cycle not including meds and my frozen was $2,500. Your prices seem great to me. I had been thinking about going to Cancun for a cycle because it's only $6,500.


----------



## lanet

Well my clinic is in Kansas City, maybe a little closer than cancun;) and yes the price is great and the statistics are comparable. I wonder how much the statistics mean though? There are some clinics with really high success rates, should we put much trust into those statistics though?


----------



## Peachy1584

Also my acupuncturist told me to go relax after for a few weeks to give the baby time to snuggle in.


----------



## Peachy1584

As I said before some cases are harder than others so it can be hard to compare. You'd have to find stats with just your issue,age etc. Besides I have managed to defy the odds through this entire process so I gave up on all of that. Even if there's only a 1% chance of something it's still a chance right : )


----------



## mononoke

Hi Ladies:

Like what Peachy said, sometimes pregnancy happens against all odds. When I had the failed attempt for IVF, I requested to have an appointment with my RE (Dr.2, there are multiple doctors in the clinic and Dr. 2 is the one who is doing my first cycle). He told me that when fertilization occur, after the sperm penetrated the egg..it is now up to the egg to do the job (its like the egg is the one the holds the battery and ultimately will dictate if its going to mature or not). So what I get from this is that is truly the quality of the eggs that is being produced by the woman's body. Because in ICSI, they actually cut the tail of the sperm and put it inside the egg, and yet studies shows that it does not affect the chromosomal make up of the egg.

When Dr. 2 did the transfer, he did my transfer with an ultrasound guide, we can see in the monitor exactly where the catheter to ensure that he was in the right place. As you know, this attempt was unsuccessful.

On my IVF Round 2, it was another RE who did it, let's call him Dr. 1, he is actually the head and the owner of the clinic. When he did my transfer I was surprised that he didn't use the ultrasound and proceeded with the transfer- that worries me to death because I said to myself if I didn't get pregnant with an ultrasound guide; what more without it?

Then next thing you know I conceived twins with Dr. 1. So what I infer from this is sometimes albeit not all the time, you want to be handled by a doctor that has a the skill and fluency on what they are doing. I remember the nurse suggesting me to request for Dr. 1 to do the transfer since he has more years of experience.

BTW assisted hatching, is when they scratch or make a little opening on the zona pellucida of the blast (outer layer of the embryo) so that when they are inside your uterus, the hatching is pretty much jumpstarted.

I also have a friend who went to a clinic in San Diego that has a very high implantation rate at 50%. And it seems like duplicated because with her first try of IVF, 2 were transferred to her and actually 2 implanted but she lost the other one (vanishing twin syndrome). She delivered a baby boy. She has three frozen; after a year, she did an FET, two thawed average and was transferred to her and she conceived and gave birth to a healthy baby girl. I originally wanted to go to that clinic but it was an hour a way. So I am pretty torn about statistics because sometimes they are indeed indicative of success but just like Peachy said even 1% is a chance.


----------



## lanet

There's a clinic that has an implantation rate of 62%. My clinic only has 29%. I would have to start over at the new clinic, pay $300 for the consult, and it's 6 weeks before I can get in. But is it worth it? So hard to tell bc I've read that some clinics manipulate their stats by only taking easy cases etc. if I filter it to male factor, my clinic only had 12 cases, 4 of them live births. The other clinic 7/7. 100%. I hate that it's not it's not updated past 2011! 
I really like my dr. She studied at Stanford, one of the biggest ivf centers in the country. And she only came here in 2010 so I feel like the 2011 stats don't let me see enough of her work. 
Ugh. I'm just praying to make the right decision. Whatever just feels right.


----------



## mononoke

I know it can be a tough decision. Is the lab of your RE clinic accredited? - meaning they are up to standard. I honestly think that the laboratory that handles and monitors the fertilization is a factor too.

If your case is a male factor as I see that you have a daughter, and its not been over ten years since you've been pregnant....you should not have a problem. And if you do, they would know it anyway because I'm sure they monitor your blood and hormone level. They will cancel the cycle and fix whatever needs to be fixed with your reproductive hormones. Also I hate to say this that age is a major factor too. Some clinics would not even take patients that is more than 42 years old unless they are using Donor Egg. Or they are using their own eggs that were retrieved from them and was frozen when they were at their optimal age (oocyte storage).

If its a male factor then, this will go down to how skilled the embryologist it or whoever is processing the sperm when the samples are given. Making sure that they are washed properly and successfully penetrated via ICSI. And also protocols are different with RE's too. There are also different protocols in IVF. Some of it is flare stimulation protocol, luteal suppression protocol and antagonist protocol. In my case I was on luteal suppression. Some clinic would also do a fresh cycle but they freeze the egg for a month before they transfer. They believe that it increases the chance of implantation because the the follicle and the uterus are healed after being stimulated to produce more than normal amount of eggs. 

I cannot advice you where to go but what I can advise you is to at least pay for two attempt just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies...

I just wanted to give me thoughts on this topic. 

First.. its difficult to compare statistics from one clinic to another....since the stats don't always include the type of patients a clinic has...so it's accurate. yes it's a good rough estimate. 

If clinic A has really tough cases with 25% birth success and cllinic B has simpler with 50% - it's like comparing apples to oranges.

Second thing is.. yess experience of the dr makes a difference....and protocols make a difference. 

But it's different for every patient. If you did a deep analysis of every patient at clinic A got all the protocols and success...and sent a patient there bc they fit into the success of that exact clinci...they could still get a bfn. 

Why?! Bc no matter what....ttc and fertility is not an exact science...as much as we try to with IVF....at the end if the day no body has exact control.

If we did have control...infertility wouldn't exist. we would just do a calculation in what works for type A ppl and send them to clinic A with protocol A.

Great and interesting discussion :)


----------



## Peachy1584

I wish there were more stats on embryologists. Those little guys are microscopic and so delicate. The RE relies on them and so do we. I saw on the news that the mayo clinic here in MN has like a first of its kind $100,000 machine where the embryos never have to be handled and could significantly improve success rates. This was a few months back so it may something to think about asking clinics if they have it yet.


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet rates can also be case specific so make sure to ask her what your in divulge chances may be however a lot can only be determined after the quality of your eggs and embryos are determined. Like mine told me are chances were very good and after transfer he gave me 65% chance of it working. They really only know so much and only get so many from each cycle and you really never know because perfect ones don't work sometimes while lesser quality ones do. That's why overall success goes up with subsequent cycles. Sometimes it's a learning process.


----------



## Peachy1584

Try looking up Embryos cope Time - lapse or time lapse incubator


----------



## lanet

Thanks. She gave us a 60% chance. I'm really concerned bc every time I call with a question, a nurse says she needs to grab my chart and call me back and she never does. At least 5 times now. That's raising a huge red flag for me. 
I called the place with the high success rates. Their website talks a lot about their labs, they're about 15 miles closer and about the same price overall. One difference is they said I would be completely sedated during retrieval, the other place was a conscious sedation, I get high anxiety during things like that so honestly id rather be completely out. 
I haven't made a solid decision yet but I did make a consult appt with the other place. Feb 10.


----------



## lanet

Also my RE told me the infectious disease testing is $1000 per person. This other clinic said $150. Why the big difference?!


----------



## Peachy1584

If they are the same price overall why would you even consider going to the one with lower rated that you haven't felt comfortable with? I was asleep for mine and I was ok with that. Not sure about the money difference on testing mine was $500 however see if you can do most of that workup elsewhere and have results transferred.


----------



## mononoke

The big difference in the price might be with your insurance. If the clinic is using a lab that has a contract with your insurance, that would really make a big difference. Although the IVF is seldom covered in private insurance, the labwork sometimes is. Like in our case, all our semen analysis and other pre IVF work out was covered by our insurance.

Regarding the retrieval process, you might want to ask them if the cycle they are offering is full scale or what some clinic "mini IVF". Honestly, if you see how the retrieval is being done (try looking it up in you tube) you would preferred to be completely out. I was out when I did it for less than an hour.


----------



## lanet

Yes they are both full ivf. And they both except my insurance. However, my insurance covers nothing at all, not even the diagnostics. I'm wondering if it's a more thorough test or something, 
Thank you all so much for giving me so much great advice! I'm going to look that up on YouTube now...yikes!


----------



## Peachy1584

Hey Lanet have you found anything out or made any decisions? I just sent my release form to get all my records sent to new clinic as apparently they want to review them before starting. Hoping it does effect eligibility in the cost warranty program and am hoping Feb goes fast and I can continue to eat healthier : )


----------



## lanet

Hi peachy. Well I have a consult scheduled with the new clinic but..my gut is telling me to stay where I am. So I will most likely cancel the appt. I'm frustrated though bc I'm planning a march cycle and so I've been waiting for af. Well all of a sudden I'm having ewcm again on cd 33:( which means I prob didn't O yet and it will be another 2 weeks. So I asked the nurse and she said they would want me on birth control pills for about 4 weeks, so if af hasn't came by Monday to call and she will give me something to bring it on. I've never done that before. I'm not sure why I'm having the wonkiest cycle ever now. I'm a late ovulater but this is really late even for me. I don't know if it's best to 
A) let them give me something to bring on AF and still do march 
B) wait for af and start bcp and wait for April, which will then mean I'm on bcp for much longer. 
Sigh. What would you do?
Also, we just got approved for a first steps prescription program. They are going to cover 75% of our meds!!!!!!! Let me know of you want the info. My clinic told be about it. 
I'm also trying up eat healthier and I've been running a lot trying to get in shape before I gain weight from ivf meds lol.


----------



## Peachy1584

I would love the info that would be great! Do you think stressing about all this could have delayed ovulation? I know lots of people that have had to have their period induced and it seems to work well but even with that everyone is different as to how long it takes to bring it on. Do you use ovulation tests? If it's positive hopefully you can expect flo in 14 days. I also get some ewcm before flo arrives. Estrogen fluctuates throughout your cycle.


----------



## k9girl8

redbrick80 - DH is on clomid, multi, D, Acetyl-L-Carnatine, Royal Jelly, Relora, and some others I cant think of...

lanet - When we found out, it was hard for both of us... I wish the problem was with me rather than him, I think that would make it easier... It has been a long, stressful road (we have been TTC for 2 1/2 years now, will be 3 in Aug)... So, we are very very excited for these next couple of months... although, DH can be a bit impatient, and when he heard that we wouldn't begin until end of Feb he was not a happy camper (this was at the beginning of Jan)...

sorry its been a while... work has been crazy, almost can't wait to be done when i finally get that bfp ;)


----------



## k9girl8

Peachy1584 - FirstSteps (through designRX) and Compassionate Care (through EMD serono) are the two big companies that offer assistance in covering ivf costs... Both applications are easy, and they get back to you fairly quickly... your clinic should have given you the info, because, at least with us, they decide where to send the prescriptions based upon who gives you the better assistance.. you should look into both, I believe both have on-line links to fill out the paperwork... We just got our reviews this week... sadly, they are claiming we make too much money, so frustrating and disheartening... But, Hopefully you will have better luck!!! 

I'm now reviewing costs to determine what we will be paying, my clinic sent me a list today...WOW!!! I have no other words... Does anyone else have BC/BS for insurance? That's what we have, and when I look on line they have many of the meds listed as being 30% covered, but my clinic is saying that bc they are being taken specifically for ivf they wont cover any of the cost... is this true???


----------



## lanet

https://www.fertilitybydesign.com/PatientPortal/Designrx/FirstSteps.aspx 

https://fertilitylifelines.com/fert...ertility-treatments/savings-self-pay-patients

Ok those are the programs. One does follitism and one does gonal f I believe. So depending which one your dr prefers, I was told to go ahead and apply for both and that my dr would most likely work with me if I got approved for one or the other. They work with select pharmacies. 
And I've always been a late ovulater but the latest was day 29 which was rare. Last month was crazy too and I had 17 days of ewcm be I finally ovulated. I stopped using opks bc I would get positives at random times and then not o. My boobs aren't sore yet either so i know I haven't yet. I just started taking synthroid in December and I wonder if that's the problem. Idk whether to mess with nature or not. Idk which clinic to choose. I wish these answers were made for me. So yes stress could be contributing. I'm so tired and just feel like staying home everyday. I work with the public and it can be very hard dealing with them while dealing with this. That's one reason I'm anxious to get this all started so it's not looming over me. 
I do feel like little by little things are falling into place though and that's exciting! 
Bye I mentioned to my dh about a home equity loan and that night he dreamt that I listed our house online and sold it, lol! 
I ended up calling our bank and they are adding most of what we need to my car loan, bc I have a lot of equity in it. So it's all working out!
How are things with you?


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks so much for the info ladies I am calling my clinic tomorrow and asking why they haven't told me and my other clinic never did either.

K9 I have health partners and some of them are listed on my ins as well but are not covered for infertility like that makes any damn sense.

Lanet I am so happy for you that you get the meds covered and have a plan for the rest. I really hope that puts your mind at ease because it's that much easier not having to worry about money during the process. My first cycle we ended meds were about $3000 and when we had to stim extra days I freaked and then had to keep going back because I would only get enough to get by. So expensive and you can't return extra it just depends on how the body responds. I had to hope we made enough money to get the loan and now I have to hope we don't make enough money to get the grants. Everything about this always has to be crazy lol.


----------



## Peachy1584

Ladies do you know if they do a credit check for the discount? I'm not worried about our credit just having a hit on it while doing the home loan.


----------



## lanet

Sorry k9 I didn't see your reply until I had typed mine. 
I know that my insurance specifically excludes treatment of infertility so maybe bc it's a direct treatment that's why? 
Honestly I was surprised we got approved, but I think my being self employed (hair stylist) kind of looks bad on our taxes lol. Which works out in this case. So many deductions etc. whatever the case we are just so thankful. 
I know what you mean about taking the blame. I would gladly take the blame off of dh. It's such a manhood issue I think, I don't care who has the problem just give us a baby! I'm sitting here thinking (hoping praying) that next year at this time I will be in a rocking chair with my baby (babies?) and all of this will be a distant memory. Just this big hurdle of ivf to jump over first, we can do it! I really do feel strong. Which is weird for me. Lol


----------



## Peachy1584

K9 the first link Lanet gave me says everyone will receive a discount. How much depends on income. Hopefully it'll help you out at least a little.


----------



## lanet

Peachy no credit check. And how stressful to have to keep going back to get more meds. One more weight off our shoulders! 
I get what you mean, like I said before being self employed I'm taxed to death if I don't use all my deductions and make it look like I made less which is great at tax time and bad at loan time lol


----------



## k9girl8

Peachy - I do not think they do a credit check, because I did not have to submit any ssn or other credit reporting information. Both apps were quite simple, and we submitted our last years W2 forms. I believe they base their decisions only upon your adjusted gross income... very frustrating for us because they do not take into account that we live in a highly taxed state (CA.... blah!). Also, not sure if your clinic participates, but there is a company called CapexMD, and they do medical loans, almost specifically for ivf and other fertility treatments. We have paid out of pocket thus far for all 4 IUI's, testing, meds, etc; however, we aren't going to be able to fund this on our own, so we are in the process of requesting a loan through them... Hopefully they think we make enough money to warrant a loan (such a crazy paradigm.. make too much for help, not enough for a loan... WTH?!?!?!) lol... anyway, might be worth some research, I know they partner with certain clinics, but are nation wide, not sure of APR, bc I believe that is case by case based upon credit checks, etc...

Good luck!! Hopefully you will get some assistance!!! And, if your clinic isn't giving you this info I would complain!! After talking to several other women, I'm feeling very fortunate that my drs have been very informative thus far...


----------



## k9girl8

Yes, they say everyone gets a discount... it's a mail in rebate (not too much $$$ off, but every little bit does help!)... Thanks ;)

We have also written back and requested a second review based upon net income, as I feel everyone's net income is a much better gauge of what a family actually lives off of... anyway, off my soap box...


----------



## lanet

Peachy since you've done ivf before how often are you monitored? Every other day? Every day at some points? Just wondering if I need to be prepared to get a hotel since my clinic is 3 hours away.


----------



## Peachy1584

I looked into some ivf loan places and rates were ridiculous so that's why we decided to go with the home equity loan which is like 4%. In case anything ever happened I was worried about tying a loan that size to the house but at least the payment is affordable.


----------



## lanet

The same with my car loan thing peachy, I didn't want a high interest rate and this will stay at 3.9% and only raise my payment $70. Surely I can drive my car for 4 more years! Bc I will owe more than it's worth!


----------



## Peachy1584

I don't remember exactly but the closer they came to maturity the more I had to go in. I think it was mostly every other day though as mine stayed on a pretty steady growth rate then of course is the trigger and retrieval is 36 hours after that. I wish you had a closer clinic but honestly the whole process takes over your whole life anyways. Do you like to read? I love audio books when I have to travel makes time go so much faster.


----------



## lanet

I love to read and I've never tried an audio book but that would be an awesome idea!


----------



## k9girl8

lanet - Yes, as I sit here, typing and thinking about all this money, stress, etc. all I do is hope and pray that this coming Christmas we will be blessed with the greatest gift we could have ever imagined... In the long run I don't even care about the $$, bc I believe it will all be worth it in the end. You should feel strong! We all should!!! That's what will get us through ;)

My dr has already done "preliminary" scheduling of my dates for monitoring, etc while doing injections and during that time, right now I'm scheduled for every other day... fortunately, my clinic has a satellite office just a few miles away... That is awful that you guys have to drive 3 hrs to your clinic...what an added stress that you don't need right now!!! 

Peachy - when you were doing the injections, how did you feel?? I was on clomid I was a wreck, and could barely handle work, and I'm now very nervous (prob. more than anything else) about how I'm going to feel that week, and if I'm even going to be able to work, or function, like a "normal" person (not that I"m totally normal;)) 

have either of you ladies tried yoga or acupuncture?? my dr recommended both to aid in relaxation, and some studies have shown both can help with the process.. DH has me doing the acupuncture, despite the expense, in hopes that it does help...


----------



## lanet

I've done acupuncture and I love it! So relaxing! I will probably do it during this too. Oh and I had 1 injectibles cycle (not near the amount for ivf) and I found injectibles to be much easier to handle than clomid. But I'm not sure about this amount of meds!


----------



## k9girl8

Really?!?! That's good news... I tend to be very sensitive to medication, so I'm nervous about how I will respond to all of these meds. So far no issues with the bcp, which is a good sign, but we will see how the next couple of weeks go :)

Yes, acupuncture is amazing!!!! so relaxing :) DH also go me a kindle for christmas, so I have books to read and movies to watch while I'm waiting, etc...


----------



## lanet

Im so sensitive to meds too! And a scaredy cat about side effects. But like I said I didn't take as much as required for ivf so we will see...
And I have a kindle too, I got it for my bday, now I'll have to get some audio books. 
And I've only taken bcp a few months in my life and I didn't like it:( how long are you on it?


----------



## Peachy1584

I don't try to worry about the money as my husband does that enough for both of us and I just try to keep my eyes on the prize! Clomid was awful awful awful! I felt terrible and acted like a maniac! I am very sensitive to meds as well and had more trouble with the bc pills ( took them at bedtime so I didn't have to think about it) than any stim meds. The only thing I felt was a little discomfort and bloating as the follies got bigger. Plus it's such a short time you aactually have to do them and I felt no craziness from them at all. We did do the PIO injections though and those were the only ones that I found to be uncomfortable and those were in my backside. I still prefer that to suppositories though so will do them again and hubby became a pro at giving them.


----------



## Peachy1584

As a matter of fact I even take my prenatal vitamin at night because it makes me nauseous. Hopefully we all have short stim times.


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet with my frozen cycle I knew a little more so set it up so I only had to be on them for a little over 3 weeks. First cycle was close to 6 weeks. It all depends on the calendar. Try not to worry about them though just think of them as the first step in your journey.


----------



## lanet

Yep I will do what it takes. Progesterone makes me sooooo moody. Like I want to pull my own hair out:( 
I'm wondering if I'll respond well bc I ovulate late, even in clomid/bravelle/femara I only made one follie a little later. So hopefully this will be totally different. The dr thinks I will respond well bc of my age/hormone levels but I guess we shall see!


----------



## k9girl8

lanet, this is the first time i have ever taken bcp, and I will be on it for a month total... I started on day 4 of this cycle (a week and a half ago) and will go until Feb. 17th. I then have two apts and scheduled to begin injections Feb. 20th... 

So far I haven't had any real issues with the bcp. I don't like taking it (or any meds for that matter), but I've been taking them at night along with the vitamins, mostly bc I too was afraid of side effects, etc... so far, the only thing I have noticed is sore breasts, and a couple nights I felt a little nausea, but not so bad that I could not sleep or anything. All in all, so far much better than anticipated. Like I said, I'm not a big meds person in general, but like Peachy said, I just look at it as a step in the right direction, drink them down, and try not to think too much past that :)

I never thought that the progesterone would be more intense than the shots, but good to know. I did request suppositories, only because a friend of mine had to be on it recently due to previous miscarriage, and she had a bad reaction to the oil based shots. She recommended suppositories saying that they were much easier to administer, and since I have a pretty serious fear of needles, the fewer shots the better:)


----------



## Peachy1584

I really don't think you should worry about your response as this is a whole different ballgame. I'm sure you'll do fine. I would be more worried about over stimulating. I am a true believer in quality over quantity anyways. It will go well you'll see. Have you talked to your daughter about it at all? Is she excited?


----------



## lanet

Yes I have talked to her and she's so funny. She said "well I just hope the baby is not weird" I said "well of course not why would you think that." And she said "bc you're doing a bunch of weird stuff!" Lol!!


----------



## Peachy1584

That is adorable and makes perfect sense! I'm sure she will be a big help which mom's always need. Does your hubby take vitamins? I try to get mine to but he really only does when I am here to remind him. He's just a really big kid himself :winkwink:


----------



## lanet

My dh has really been wonderful with the vitamins. I've had him on 12 each day all year! At first I really had to remind him. Then after awhile I just gave up and he was so good to try to remember which was which and take them. After our RE have us "the news" we came home that night and looked at our nightly vitamins and said "ef vitamins!" Lol. Bc what's the point. But he's still taking a men's daily and I a prenatal. 
What do your kids think? Do they know details?


----------



## mononoke

Hi Ladies:

When I had my cycle it was only for six weeks. And don't worry it will go by fast before you know it, transfer would be right around the corner. Also, the more you think about the side effects the more that you will experience it, so just relax and look forward to your BFP :dance:.

K9, I have BC/BS of Texas, I also live in CA, I see that you live in San Diego, most likely if you are under Compassionate care your RE will refer you to Rancho Santa Fe Pharmacy for your medication (and this is right around in your neighborhood). What I did when I was on my cycle, I buy when its needed, and I didn't mind paying for the 16.00 shipping (cause I live in in Orange County). My first cycle failed and I was left with expensive medications that I could not return. And not like other women, who choose to do the second attempt right after a month, I chose to rest. My first cycle was in April 2013, and my second cycle was on November 2013. I ended up just throwing away the estradiol (which is around $120.00 for 5 ml). I also have some left overs of Gonal F and Menopur that I also threw away. So the second time around what I did is - depending on my ultrasound monitoring on how big my follicles are growing, before I run out of medication I call the pharmacy and order a couple more. Especially Rancho Santa Fe, you can order just what you need (e.g. 1 vial of Menopur or 3 pieces of suppositories.) 

I hate to admit this but like you, we made to much many to get any help but poor to afford everything on our own. So I got creative, keep in mind that these grants are private grants sponsored by the maker of the drugs itself. They are expensive because they are still patented and there are no generic. However, its not like you are signing an application under penalty of perjury, so technically there are no legal repercussion. I'm a judicial law clerk :). So that's a tip:angelnot: 

Anyway keep exercising but not too much, you guys need a lot of rest and not sure if you guys were told by your RE that it is optimal if partner ejaculates three days before the transfer, so DH has fresh batch on the day of the transfer.

Good luck!!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Peachy1584

I know every mother thinks so but my kids are truly wonderful and want for me to be happy. They have been very involved and during my frozen cycle hubby had to go to Jersey for business so my DD had to do my PIO injections and one time when she wasn't available my son had to. I also keep the ultrasound pic of the Lil one we lost on the fridge. We were all very excited and all felt the loss. Gone but not forgotten is how I look at it. My DD is considering obstetrics as a possibility for her future. I just got done filling out a ridiculous amount of paperwork. One new thing was a genetic testing form that my other clinic didn't even talk to me about. Are you going to do it?

Mono- Do you know what the income limits are for those programs? I just filled it all out but am now worried I shouldn't have bothered.


----------



## mononoke

It will depends on your household size and the state where you live. With me I kept it under 100K and I got approved for the compassionate care with 4 people in our household in CA.

So include your DD and your DS as living in your household that might help to keep relative.


----------



## lanet

That's great peachy that your kids are so involved. Dd had watched me do injection for iui but not sure she'd be able to help! 
About the genetic testing I'm not going to do it. Are you?
Did you apply or hear back from those programs yet? 
Mononoke thanks for all of your advice. 
Well I'm pretty sure I'll be waiting until April now. I had loads of ewcm all weekend and even today which means I'm likely just now ovulating. Cd 36! My dr suggested sending me for blood work, a pregnancy test and progesterone levels. First I know I'm not pregnant, second if it does show I've ovulated they would have me wait for af. So why would I pay $200 for that? I told them I will just wait the next 2 weeks. Which means I will miss the march cycle. But that's ok. Part of me didn't want to have to wait any longer but part of me feels this is all divine intervention and meant to be this way. April is my bday month, that has to be lucky right??


----------



## Peachy1584

We decided no to the genetic testing as I do have 3 healthy children. I am so glad you have that attitude because I know how disappointing it can be to get delayed. I agree that it would be a waste of money if you already know the outcome. Perhaps April is lucky for you that is my name by the way : ) . I faxed all my papers for the First Steps program today and am keeping my fingers. Flo is due in a few days so I will start labs then the b.c. after that. So much damn paperwork I tell you. I hope your cycle quits messing around and you get to get started.


----------



## lanet

I heard from first steps within 24 hours so hopefully you will hear tomorrow. 
And it's weird, ever since we heard that our only option was ivf I've felt kind of peaceful and like God is in control. I always try to control things myself but with this, I can't, so I'm giving it to God and I feel like a very natural path is happening, nothing forced. I know that may sound strange! So if af is this late, it must be meant to be. Now If I could find a distraction for the next couple of months! I started a good book on Saturday night hoping it would help but the problem with that is I can't put it down until it's done! So I finished it last night. Now I'm almost done with the next one. I need a never ending series to keep me entertained for long:)


----------



## Peachy1584

Oh I do hope they respond quickly and with good news. I am supposed to be trying to lose weight and just keep shoveling it in. (I eat my feelings). Books Are short lasting for me as well and then I don't get anything else done either. Perhaps start writing about your journey or maybe even a blog? I do like reading others' stories since no two are ever quite the same.


----------



## lanet

True I did absolutely nothing yesterday except read. And I eat my feelings too, but then I also like to run my feelings away on the treadmill lol. 
I did start a diary about this a couple weeks ago. I also told my husband I wanted to do a video diary of the whole journey and maybe share it when it's all done. I've seen other peoples and I love them. There are so many feelings that come and go. I'm so glad I wrote down all of the strong feelings I was experiencing when the dr told us the news. Bc now Im already feeling differently and it's nice to be able to look back. So I was thinking if I do April I will concieve in my bday month and be due in dh bday month. That sounds like a recipe for success!


----------



## Peachy1584

That sounds like a wonderful idea. My emotions through all of this would make me look like true crazy! I also believe in little things like we were married on 7-7-07 and this year we've been married 7 years it's 2014 (7+7) and I will be 37. Lmao I sound crazy anyways but I do feel like this recipe is the lucky one for us!


----------



## lanet

Ohhh and my lucky number is 7! See it's not crazy.


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet thank you soo much for bringing uup First Steps. It took a little longer for me because I had to prove a bunch of stuff (it doesn't ever feel like we make enough money) but we got approved for half off the Follistim! I am uber excited. I start bcp's tomorrow and will get an idea of a schedule on Monday so now I have to get things figured out with the bank. Ugh. Other than that hubby is having a hard time with giving up cigarettes even though he doesn't even smoke that much in the Winter (he has to go outside). How is it going for you?


----------



## lanet

Oh yay I'm so glad you got approved for some help!! 
Things are ok here, I finally have a sore boob so at least I know af will be here in a week or so. Finally! I'll call the clinic to start bcp then, but more than likely still miss the march cycle but that's ok. We've had so much snow here that maybe it's best to wait for April considering I'll be driving so much.


----------



## Peachy1584

I'm glad you've got an end in sight. My cycle was only 27 days this time and it has me a bit worried. Ever since that horrible clomid I haven't been the same. I wish you were on the same schedule : ) but totally get the driving. It's hard enough without having to worry about that. Out of all the worry ,appointments and shots by far the worst part of ivf is the dreaded two week wait. I would imagine it's a lot like prison :wacko:. It's easier to have someone to suffer with you. The snow pack here just keeps piling up because it's just too cold to go down. I was on a forum for quite a while with my first cycle and almost all the gals are just about to or have already had their babies. It's a little sad to be left behind but I am so happy for them and it's so promising that it does work!


----------



## lanet

I've been left behind on nearly every forum I've been on! Lol. So hopefully this will be a lucky one. I also joined a closed ivf group on Facebook that's really nice! I do wish I could get it on the march cycle. It's going to be a long wait. I'm still freaking myself out about the retrieval too. I'm so afraid it will hurt! This clinic will use conscious sedation.


----------



## redbrick80

Morning Ladies! 

Lanet - I am so nervous for the retrieval too! I hope the drugs they give us are great !

I'm going to get my drug supply today - Ultrasound and injections start tomorrow - it is so surreal.


----------



## Peachy1584

I don't have Facebook but it's great you have that outlet as well. I talked to my loan advisor this morning and am getting all my paperwork done. Hubby said last night "so you mean if it works on the first try we get nothing back" wanted to hit him lol. I told him that's why they call it the "shared risk" program and who wants to go through it a bunch of times to feel like you got your monies worth. He can be crazy. Ladies do not bother to worry about retrieval because you won't remember a thing! At mine I am completely under but I have had conscious sedation for a couple different procedures and it's all one big blur. You'll go home and take a nap and when you feel all better then you will just start worrying to death over how your little embies are doing. After my retrieval the nurse kept asking about my pain scale and all this and that and I was perfectly fine. She said some women are real whiny after and I felt that was very unfair. I think it's all just real emotional and it tends to be a more sensitive time.


----------



## redbrick80

Thanx Peachy! Good to hear, I feel like the bad stories are from the "whiny" girls that your nurse was talking about :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Red sorry if I missed it but do you have a retrieval date? Everything really does move very fast. Tonight is my first bcp and I have never liked them.


----------



## redbrick80

I have been getting my injections for 3 days now (started on CD3) and everything is going really well so far. They have me scheduled in until the 20th, but they said there is no way I will go that long. This morning the nurse said injections until at least Friday. So I am hoping for retrieval Sunday or Monday, fingers crossed. Either day would be awesome - Monday is a holiday here so I wouldn't have to miss a day of work :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Good for you how exciting! Once you start it really does go by so fast. You'll be pupo before you know it! Otherwise feeling ok?

Lanet how are you doing? Hope time is flying by for you and the witch shows soon : )


----------



## lanet

I'm good, thanks. Still waiting for af. Cd43. And I'm experiencing extreme fatigue. I just wonder if it's the rhyroid medicine and maybe they need to up my dose. Anyway, feeling pretty crappy. Hardly have energy to go anything. 
How are you guys? How are the bcp treating you?


----------



## Peachy1584

Did you talk to your doc? Perhaps you should have that checked out real soon. It's only been a few days so I'm fine. Supposed to have first appt next week but they are still waiting on records from clinic. It's always something right? Does it feel like Flo is coming soon? Could be your poor body is just worn out from trying so hard.


----------



## HelloKelye

Hi Ladies!

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread! My husband and I are doing our 1st IVF and I'm currently on cd4. I just went in for an ultrasound, looks like I have 10 follicles between 9mm-11mm and a few other small ones. I'm on lupron, menopur and gonal-f. Tentative retrieval date is the week of 2/19 =)!!!!

I have to say - the injections are NOT BAD AT ALL. Truely. They are not! I always look forward to doing them - Ha ha!

Redbrick80 - looks like you and I are really close together in this cycle! 

Lanet - my cousin just had her ER last wednesday. She says that the drugs are SOOOOO GOOD ;)


----------



## Peachy1584

Hello Hello! It's nice to be almost at the end isn't it? Us this your first cycle? Do you mind me asking what clinic you use?


----------



## HelloKelye

Peachy1584 said:


> Hello Hello! It's nice to be almost at the end isn't it? Us this your first cycle? Do you mind me asking what clinic you use?

Hi Peachy!!! 

Ha - I was gonna PM you b/c I noticed you were from MN! :) Sigh - this is my VERY FIRST CYLE - I'm soo excited and at the same time soo nervous! I'm at RMC in Minneapolis. How about you?? Is this your first too? Which clinic are you at?


----------



## redbrick80

Hi Hello! We are close!! My nurse said as of today ER will be approc the 17th :) 

I completely agree that the injections are not bad at all. I am on Gonal F and Bravelle - one stings more than the other when it goes in - not sure which one is which, but not an issue. So far blood work is good. I have my chart, but not really sure how to read it lol. I am going to try and post it. What I think is says is that there are 20 Follicles on my right and 24 on my left., but it looks like my left ones are growing faster? 1.1 and 1.0 for average diameters? 

Rt Follicles


----------



## redbrick80

It won't let post my chart...


----------



## HelloKelye

redbrick80 said:


> Hi Hello! We are close!! My nurse said as of today ER will be approc the 17th :)
> 
> I completely agree that the injections are not bad at all. I am on Gonal F and Bravelle - one stings more than the other when it goes in - not sure which one is which, but not an issue. So far blood work is good. I have my chart, but not really sure how to read it lol. I am going to try and post it. What I think is says is that there are 20 Follicles on my right and 24 on my left., but it looks like my left ones are growing faster? 1.1 and 1.0 for average diameters?
> 
> Rt Follicles

WOWZERS! 20 and 24?!?! Congrats to YOU!!! :) What's your dosage on the gonal-f? I did 225 on Sat and Sun, 75iu yesterday until this coming friday. Hahah - I should be having my ER sometime next week too. Have you decided how many you'll be putting back?? Is this your first ivf cycle?


----------



## lanet

So jealous that you guys are already in the process! How exciting! I'm glad to hear the injections and the retrieval aren't so bad. 
Peachy I just had my thyroid rechecked last week, I'm waiting to hear the results. And also we've been covered in snow for most of the winter and I think it's starting to effect me. I need some sunshine! My boobs are sore so I'm guessing af will be here within a week.


----------



## redbrick80

I just called the nurse at clinic and they confirmed 20 on my right and 24 on my left. They said those were all there before I started the drugs. When I went for my diagnostic testing in August I only had 4 and 6 to start. She said they are excellent numbers...I think they are high, but I will trust the doctors and the process. 

This is my first IVF - Started stims on Saturday - Gonal F 150 IU and Bravelle 75 IU
We are doing ICSI as well, hubby has bad morphology. The clinic will only put one egg in at a time, if it was my choice I would go for 2 :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet don't be jealous because it goes so damn fast. Isn't funny how she only shows when you don't want her to and vice versa? Yeah Winter is getting old for all of us. We're expecting a warm up though and can't wait to take a stroll around the lake. I just need to be outside

Red what a ridiculous number of eggs good for you! Make sure you're drinking a ton of water and even throw in gatorade if you like that.

Hello it's not my first you can read my signature at the bottom to see how all that turned out. I was at the u of m for all that and have now switched to rmia in woodbury. Stat wise all of the clinics around here seem very similar don't they? We went with the cost sharing warranty program this time around and Rmia is very close to home. Lanet has to go 3 hours and it reminds me of how lucky I am.


----------



## Peachy1584

Red is only being able to put one back a Canada thing or is it because of an issue? If we do 3 day this time I plan on putting back 3. If 5 day we can only put back 2.


----------



## lanet

Well just got the call, my thyroid is perfect, so they are keeping me at the same dose. So now what's my excuse? Lol, I need to go to bed earlier maybe? We are expecting a warm up this weekend too. I can wait to be out in the sun plating my garden, which I'll be doing in April so I'll have a nice stess reliever during ivf.


----------



## Peachy1584

Glad the test came back perfect. Maybe it's just stressing over all this stuff. I know this will sound crazy but my teeth have started hurting again already. My last ivf my teeth hurt so bad I made an emergency appt at the dentist and he asked of course about meds blah blah so I told him all about the ivf and turns out my teeth hurt so bad because I was clenching them while sleeping without ever knowing. Sad how it can even mess with sleep. So I went to the gym today and then tried a fertility yoga dvd. Hopefully it helps.


----------



## redbrick80

Lanet - Good news on the thyroid. The weather has been so miserable, everyone that I talked to is feeling very blah. Hang in there, one day it will be warm again :) 

Peachy - I'm going to say one egg is a Canadian thing - as far as I know there are no issues, but will ask the clinic tomorrow when I go in.


----------



## lanet

Peachy that's crazy about your teeth! And crazy what stress can do to us. 
Redbrick I think other countries will only do 1 embryo too. Usually when it's a funded cycle, is yours funded or self pay?
I will have them transfer as many as they want, but I don't think they will do more than 2. 
Peachy when do you start the stims?
I think I feel AF coming, starting to feel crampy.


----------



## Peachy1584

I'll be interested in hearing why they will only transfer 1. 

I just talked to the lady this afternoon and we go in for our appt next Tues. At that time we'll sign consents and do the trial transfer and all that jazz. I'm sure we'll get a schedule at that time because I think I have to be on bcp's for 21 days or some such thing. Less time the better I say. According to my loan advisor well close on our in about 2 weeks so it should work out well. I get tired of worrying about everything. I think last time I stimmed about 10 days so it really does go fast. With all the injections you're so busy there's no time think so when the 2ww starts it's like oh ok what do I do now and then the psycho feelings set in. Did it work? I know it didn't work. I have cramps. Why don't I have cramps anymore? Lmao I am so not looking forward to that again!


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet I think if af comes for you real soon and you start on day 3 like I did our cycles will probably be very close.


----------



## lanet

But I don't think they will let me do march, the march cycle starts feb 22 and I think they want me on bcp longer than that? I'm not sure but I will certainly call and find out as soon as af is here. I'm painfully bloated now.


----------



## Peachy1584

Sometimes it's hard to say because I think they like to do it in groups so some will be on the pill longer than others based on when their menstrual cycle is. I won't know until Tues for sure. I think Lupron was for about 2 weeks as well. Honestly I am not as worried about when the cycle starts as just getting the consents signed and locked in at 36. When you turn 37 you pay $2,500 more and get $2,500 less back should it not work.


----------



## lanet

Oh wow, when is your birthday?


----------



## Peachy1584

May but I worry all the time : ) does your clinic only cycle once a month or in groups? I think my new clinic is a little more lax. Old one they were nice and all but at times I couldn't help feeling like cattle.


----------



## lanet

Once a month I believe. They told me the march cycle started earlier (feb 22) bc the drs would be out of the office at the end of march. The April cycle starts April 6. 
So on the Facebook group I'm on, a lot of women have pictures of their embryos. I think its sooooo amazing. Did you get pics?
This is the last day of freezing weather here for awhile, and the snow should melt too! It's going to be 50s and 60s for at least a week. Woohoo!!!!


----------



## redbrick80

Morning Ladies!

I think the drugs are starting to kick in...I completely forgot to ask why they only transfer one egg...:dohh: We are paying for the cycle ourselves. So far we have been lucky with the meds - we both have benefits through work and everything has been covered 100%. I had to pick up more gonal f and Bravelle this morning. Brings the total $3320.00, I have only been on the 5 days :wacko:
I have been getting terrible headaches at the end of the day for a few days now. Yesterday I flip-flopped through every emotion under the sun, one time I wanted to scream at people, the next burst out crying. Last night we watched the medal ceremonies for the Olympics and I was bawling. I feel like this will be a trend. 

The nurse this morning told me that out of the 20 and 24 follicles that I have 5 are growing really well - she said I am doing well for the time in the cycle. She said that we should expect more. I hope she is right...

Lanet - Fingers crossed that you can start right away. I didn't have to go on BCP - do they want you take it to regulate your cycle? Glad your weather is warming up. We woke up to -30C (-39C) with the wind this morning. Just awful. Its suppose to warm up a little this weekend.

Peachy - what is a trial transfer?? I haven't heard of this...or have not had one.


----------



## lanet

Redbrick a trial transfer is when they basically practice for the transfer, so they can get the size of uterus and catheter etc. at least that's how I understood that. I will have one done also. 
That's great that you're responding so well. I'm sorry about the headaches and moodiness! 
I'm confused bc I'm not sure if they only use bcp to get everyone on the same cycle. Or if they use it to actually suppress my cycle. The nurse said they would want me on it at least 4 weeks. Idk if that's accurate as it as just a call to the nurses line. 
Anyway, all signs of af have left the building for now. No cramping or bloating. So who knows.


----------



## Peachy1584

Red hang in there you don't have much longer it'll be over soon :hugs: as Lanet said that's how the trial transfer works so there are no surprises on transfer day.

Lanet you are so lucky with the weather we are gonna get to mid 30's and I know that's going to feel like a treat! The pill is actually used for both they need complete control of your cycle and can use that to their timeline. You only take active pills until they are ready to start your cycle and then you will have a bleed and the real process of waking up your ovaries and collecting the eggs starts. I understand why they like to do in groups I just don't like the not so individual feeling. The whole cattle thing like I said before.


----------



## Peachy1584

I did not get pics I did get to see them though. Amazing! Especially on my frozen cycle when one little bean was hatching. Perhaps now would be a good time to discuss inducing a period with your clinic. Just in case that takes a bit as well you will still have been on the pill for the full 4 weeks.


----------



## lanet

Well they told me that if I've already ovulated (I know I have as my boobs are sore) then they can't induce it. I think they use a progesterone to induce it so it wouldn't work if I already had some in my body. So, it can't be more that a week away. I guess I'll just hang tight.
That's cool that you got to see the pics! What did the one hatching look like? I think it's cute that they "hatch", like little chicks lol


----------



## Peachy1584

How can you be sure you ovulated? You know how the ones you see look like a circle with cells inside? Well mine was like two splitting apart. I hope the new clinic gives a pic I would love that.


----------



## lanet

Well after this long trying, I can tell when I'm gearing up to O, and then I always without fail get sore boobs from the progesterone that follows, and a period in 2 weeks. So there's really no doubt in my mind. I had pretty bad cramps last night, so should be soon. 
I googled some pics of a hatching embryo. So cool. 
Tomorrow is dd birthday, so wrapping some gifts today and then busy busy tomorrow helping with valentine parties at school, and then birthday slumber party after school.


----------



## redbrick80

6 eggs this morning! ...but only on my left side. They said there are none big enough to count on my right side. I find this unsettling. What is wrong with the right side?? I'm going to be grateful for my 6 that are growing and hope a couple more show up over the next few days. 

I asked the nurse about why they only transfer one egg, she said it is not a Canadian law. I guess the doctor had a very high twin rate for a number of years and they say now the will only transfer one. We want two children in total. Part of me would rather have twins the first time, the first 6 months would be a nightmare, but we wouldn't have to go through any of this again. I guess it will be what it will be. 

All in all I feel really good about everything and it is 10 degrees warmer here than yesterday! 


Anyone doing anything special for Valentine's tomorrow??


----------



## redbrick80

HelloKelye - How are you doing? you have been quiet. Hope everything is going well.


----------



## lanet

Redbrick that's great that you have 6! And I'm with you on wanting twins. I want 2 more children (at least) so I would be thrilled with twins. Could you ask the dr if he would make an exception?


----------



## mononoke

redbrick80 said:


> 6 eggs this morning! ...but only on my left side. They said there are none big enough to count on my right side. I find this unsettling. What is wrong with the right side?? I'm going to be grateful for my 6 that are growing and hope a couple more show up over the next few days.
> 
> I asked the nurse about why they only transfer one egg, she said it is not a Canadian law. I guess the doctor had a very high twin rate for a number of years and they say now the will only transfer one. We want two children in total. Part of me would rather have twins the first time, the first 6 months would be a nightmare, but we wouldn't have to go through any of this again. I guess it will be what it will be.
> 
> All in all I feel really good about everything and it is 10 degrees warmer here than yesterday!
> 
> 
> Anyone doing anything special for Valentine's tomorrow??

Usually they will only transfer 1 if the candidate is young and does not have any complications or any reproductive conditions such as endometrosis. In US, clinics that are certified by SART are only transferring two but if there is a history of failed attempt they can transfer up to three(3). These restrictions came in after the advent of the stupid doctor who transferred 10 embryos to octomom and went on to have 8.

anyway what you should do is go to sart and see if your RE is there and look for their success rate specifically implantation rate. When I went in for my second attempt I requested an appointment with the doctor and demand that he transferred four(4) because their implantation rate is only 25% so that would give me a chance to have one making it. He agreed but at the day of the transfer as some of you know, I only have three matured, 1 AA, 1A and 1 B. :) He put all of it and I god's blessings I am pregnant with twins. :dust::hi:


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet kids b days are so exciting. I love that they get so excited especially since I cringe and no longer acknowledge mine lol and a Valentines baby to boot fun fun!! I haven't been in gymnastics for over 20 years now but if I got twins I would do a backflip!

Red try not to focus on the number so much although 6 is good! It's quality that will matter in the end. I would rather have 6 beauties than 20 so-so's. Also my right ovary is dominant so my left let's it do most the work. Hopefully tour other one will step it up.

Mono nice to hear from you how are your babies doing? Any recent ultrasounds?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Hi Ladies!! I hope you don't mind if I join! I have about 8 days left of BCP, I am scheduled for an ultrasound on Monday, and if things look good I will start Lupron that night.

A little history on me:)
I am 30 DH is 26 I have 2 kids from a previous relationship, had a TL in 2006 and had a TR in Feb of 2012, 2 miscarriages in 2012 and nothing since :( Had a HSG done in March of 2013 and showed both tubes wide open. Tried IUI, and several rounds of Clomid and Femara. Got with a new RE in August, and suggested IVF since my tubes are short. So here we are gearing up for our first IVF cycle. I am super nervous, but staying positive.


----------



## lanet

Amandakat! I was talking to you during an iui cycle I think! How ironic that we are both at ivf now! I will be waiting until April now bc af didn't come in time for the march cycle.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Lanet, I thought your name looked familiar :) 

I can't believe we are both at this stage!!

When will you be starting BCP?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

I just got the call about my meds, I will have them tomorrow :) All $4809.46 of them, ugh!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Welcome Amanda! Your story sounds very similar to my own. Thanks to Lanet telling me about a program she applied for I am going to get off meds. I know it seems a little late but they reply within 24 hours so perhaps it's something you could do real quick before picking them up.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Peachy who is it??? And, I don't have my actual RX from my dr, they office called it directly into Freedom Pharmacy.

btw, Nice to meetcha... I read most of the thread and saw that you are a TR sister also :) Where are you in IVF process?


----------



## lanet

It's first steps. If you Google first steps fertility enrollment it should come up. I emailed them the application and tax forms and was approved within 24 hours. Then you just have a special code you use at the pharmacy and I think freedom pharmacy participates. 
I will start bcp as soon as af shows. I haven't had a period since dec 30, so I never got to start them for the march cycle. Should be any day now though.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Thanks for the info Lanet, jeez why is your cycle so long?? Is that normal for you?


----------



## Peachy1584

You really should apply just to see its definitely worth it and my RE said stims are alike so he will prescribe something if it's insurance specific etc. I am almost a week down on bcp's and have my consent signing Tues when I will get my schedule as well. We'll as long as my lady parts still look good : ). Since taking the clomid (not sure if it's coincidence) periods /ovulation have been messed up and painful.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Peachy, we sign consents on Monday :) 

I see in your signature that your 2nd IVF resulted in a MC, do you know what caused it?? How many embryos did you transfer each time?? How many did you produce your first go around?


----------



## Peachy1584

16. 10 were mature and 9 fertilized normally. 5 went to blast and we transferred a 3 ab and a 3 bb for our fresh cycle and a 5Aa and a 5AB for our frozen and we still have a 3 aa frozen. Our baby had a trisomy that occurs during fertilization it's not from my husband nor myself. Just really crappy luck. This time we are doing a warranty program so we are starting over.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

I'm sorry to hear that bout your baby :(

So, are you doing a FET this time to transfer the 3aa??


----------



## Peachy1584

No we are starting over at a new clinic. We did the cost share program so we get 3 fresh and unlimited frozen cycles for up to 1 year. Hoping it works the first try though : ). Does insurance cover anything for you?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Peachy1584 said:


> No we are starting over at a new clinic. We did the cost share program so we get 3 fresh and unlimited frozen cycles for up to 1 year. Hoping it works the first try though : ). Does insurance cover anything for you?

How much did you have to pay for that?? And, did you have to pay it upfront??

My insurance doesn't cover anything :( I have it figured that it will cost us $14759.28 for this one cycle!!! And that does include ICSI, or freezing of embryos. 

Does your insurance cover anything?


----------



## lanet

Hey Amanda. I think we are all in the same boat with insurance. No help at all! 
And my cycles are irregular but this is quite excessive, I think my body is scared to start ivf and it's rebelling lol.


----------



## Peachy1584

For my age it's $24,000 not including meds but everything else like icsi and storage. My insurance only covers the bcp's ,estrace,progesterone all the cheap stuff of course. If it doesn't work ( I know it will ) I would get $18,500 refunded. For my first cycle it was around $15,000 total as well so this time we just thought it best to be prepared. Our fet was $2,500 so really I wish we had done it from the start but since our only issue is my tubes I was positive it would work. And it does work for so many on the first try.


----------



## mononoke

Hi Peachy, thanks for asking. The twin beans are doing well, they both have strong heartbeat and growing. Baby B is a little smaller than Baby A though. I am exactly 10 weeks today and has been doing ultrasound weekly. I am going for another one tomorrow and RE said that I may be graduating tomorrow.

I see that you guys are starting with BCP already...I am sending you all prayers, good luck and baby dust... Get a lot of rest and prepare your body so you guys can make the best eggs!


----------



## Peachy1584

Mono you are so lucky and only a couple weeks away from the "safe zone"! I would love to be in your spot but I was reading about a gal last night that had 2 put back and ended up with quads. I guess it's very rare but wow! At least you get the weekly ultrasounds to keep your mind at ease that would be nice.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Hey Amanda. I think we are all in the same boat with insurance. No help at all!
> And my cycles are irregular but this is quite excessive, I think my body is scared to start ivf and it's rebelling lol.

Will your dr give you anything to help bring on AF?? That has to be so frustrating :(


----------



## lanet

Wow quads from 2! That's amazing! I would love to be 10 weeks with twins too! That's awesome that you are getting weekly ultrasounds. 
Amanda they were going to induce af but I had just ovulated so they said I would just have to wait the 2 weeks, as the provera wouldn't work quicker anyway with my own progesterone already flowing. I'll call again if af isn't here by Monday. But it's too late now anyway if I'm supposed to be on bcp for a few weeks. Their march cycle starts feb 22. 
Happy valentines day everyone! I'm not sure how I'm going to make it through the day with work, dd class parties, baking cupcakes, and then birthday party after school!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Peachy1584 said:


> For my age it's $24,000 not including meds but everything else like icsi and storage. My insurance only covers the bcp's ,estrace,progesterone all the cheap stuff of course. If it doesn't work ( I know it will ) I would get $18,500 refunded. For my first cycle it was around $15,000 total as well so this time we just thought it best to be prepared. Our fet was $2,500 so really I wish we had done it from the start but since our only issue is my tubes I was positive it would work. And it does work for so many on the first try.

WOW! So much money!!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Wow quads from 2! That's amazing! I would love to be 10 weeks with twins too! That's awesome that you are getting weekly ultrasounds.
> Amanda they were going to induce af but I had just ovulated so they said I would just have to wait the 2 weeks, as the provera wouldn't work quicker anyway with my own progesterone already flowing. I'll call again if af isn't here by Monday. But it's too late now anyway if I'm supposed to be on bcp for a few weeks. Their march cycle starts feb 22.
> Happy valentines day everyone! I'm not sure how I'm going to make it through the day with work, dd class parties, baking cupcakes, and then birthday party after school!

I see...

Happy Valentines Day to you too :) Your day sounds like mine, it my DD's last class party :( since she will be going to Jr High next year...


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet best of luck being/doing a thousand things at once today! Lol it is when being a Mom is most rewarding.

The whole insurance thing I'd a bummer. I read this one gals blog where she would switch jobs to get the coverage for ivf. Not an option for me but very crafty. Lanet are you by chance anywhere near Ozarks?


----------



## lanet

Yes I'm right in the ozarks! 
Well so far I've decorated cupcakes, done a haircut, ran to the school for class party, dd talked me into going to get her lunch, now back at work doing a highlight, I have to leave in 1 hour to get dd from school, then take my mom flowers, then get ready for bday party. It's the fun kind of busy and you're right it is rewarding! As long as I don't run late...
Idek know of a job that would offer insurance that would cover ivf! But I wouldn't want to switch.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

My meds were just delivered, and talk about OVERWHELMING!!! WOW!!


----------



## lanet

Is it a lot??


----------



## Peachy1584

Yes it is a lot and it ID overwhelming. I think the key is to be organized. Separate it all and write yourself a little cheat sheet on what needs to be where how much and when. Actually seeing it on my own paper made it easier for me so I wasn't keeping it in my head or on their chart.

Lanet my family owns a restaurant called Reds Savoy Pizza and we started franchising a while back and I remembered one was opened up there. I could use some decent highlights : )


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Is it a lot??

It's a BUNCH!!!! lol


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Peachy1584 said:


> Yes it is a lot and it ID overwhelming. I think the key is to be organized. Separate it all and write yourself a little cheat sheet on what needs to be where how much and when. Actually seeing it on my own paper made it easier for me so I wasn't keeping it in my head or on their chart.
> 
> Lanet my family owns a restaurant called Reds Savoy Pizza and we started franchising a while back and I remembered one was opened up there. I could use some decent highlights : )

I will def be doing some organizing with this stuff when I get home :)


----------



## lanet

Peachy do you have your meds yet? Just wondering how exactly the discount worked out? 
I have raging pms. Fat, ugly, and even bad hair. I hope this passes soon!


----------



## Peachy1584

Lol I feel like that and I'm on birth control! No I don't have meds yet although I did make 2 copies of the letter today so I can have Dr fax with prescriptions and 1 for me in case something happens to the first. I won't get meds til after baseline ultrasound so probably a couple weeks or so. Relaxing today after all that chaos yesterday?


----------



## lanet

Well actually I'm working today. But date night with dh later! And I told him I need wine to be involved lol. 
Good idea about printing off multiple letters! 
And that's what scares me about this pms bc this is how I feel on bcp too. It may be a long couple of months...


----------



## Peachy1584

You'll be so excited about getting started you may not pay attention to the pesky bcp's . I just got done with all the consent forms and talk about overwhelming. Doesn't get any easier the second time around. More crap to go through than getting our loan or buying my house. Hope date night was fun it's nice to get out just the 2 of you. Is your hubby just as excited about all of this?


----------



## lanet

I think we already have our consent forms. We got an ivf folder with a ton of info and forms to sign. Everytime I read it in detail I get a little nervous! 
Yes you're right I think I'll be happy and releaved to get started. I am worried about gaining some weight from all of this, bc I've already out on 8lbs somehow. I'm only 5'3 so I don't have room to put on weight before I get pregnant. 
Date night was wonderful!!! We had wine and sushi and watched a movie. And yes we are both excited to think that this could really be it, that in a couple months I could finally be pregnant and all this could be behind us. And he wants twin boys lol. What about your dh is he excited?


----------



## Peachy1584

Yay for enjoying yourselves! That time is soo imprtant. I understand about the weight because I am very much overweight. I am 5'4 1/2 (every little bit helps) and when I started a little over a year ago I weighed 139 and now weigh 180. It sucks and it's all been very stressful plus we kind of went backwards from the fresh cycle to the frozen cycle to the 3 rounds of clomid. It's all been hard. I went to the gym this morning though : ). I love my husband very much but he's a lot more reserved and skeptical now. When we first started he was so happy and gung ho and positive we would finally get what we had waited so long for after all we had been through. Over the past few months it had been what it's and a lot about all the money but since it turned out how it did last time I can't help but spend more to get some assurance that it will work if that makes any sense. He doesn't smoke a lot but he does smoke and adding to all the other stuff him having to quit has turned him into a real ass : )


----------



## lanet

I hover around 137 as my happy weight but I'm 145 now and that's not ok. I seem to gain 10-15 lbs each time I do a medicated cycle. Luckily I've had time in between to work at getting it off but it's frustrating. I feel like I've gained more weight and been more tired since starting the synthroid.and had the longest cycle of my life. Well I decided not to take it today or yesterday and guess what? I feel like my old self, I have energy, housework doesn't seem overwhelming. I'm going to call and talk to the dr about it tomorrow. I gained that weight and I've also ran 50+miles since the beginning of January, so it's not like I haven't been trying!
I'm sure your hubs is stressed, and then quitting on top of that I can only imagine! But good for him. My hubs gets seriously stressed about money too. He's very much about saving everything so this has been tough. 
Oh and....af is here!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Yay! It's about damn time! Do you think stopping that medication had anything to do with it? I am not happy about my weight at all but I swear the drugs fight me on trying to take it off and since I am running out of time I'm just going to have to suck it up and focus on not gaining much during pregnancy and will have the best strollers when the time arrives! I did everything I was supposed to last time I was at a good weight I exercised I did acupuncture and drank teas. If it's going to work its going to work its about getting to the right embryo(s).


----------



## Peachy1584

Amanda how are the meds treating you? Everything's going well I hope.


----------



## lanet

That's right peachy, don't worry about the weight, you can get it off later, just focus on getting preggo! I'm not going to stress too much about it either. Idk if stopping the meds had anything to do with it. I think my dr will be mad at me for stopping but I seriously feel so good today. I'll just have to talk to her about it. 
Now to get bcps this week! And then do I do the scan and bloodwork or wait awhile?


----------



## Peachy1584

For me it's the consents and mock transfer on Tues and sit down to discuss protocol and schedule. It's supposed to take a few hours but it won't because I don't have to do the injection training again. We'll decide when I start and before I start stims we'll do a baseline to make sure I have enough follies and all looks good. Plus of course the Lupron first then start stimming. It would be nice if that period were even less than last time. Then hcg injection and retrieval I think 36 hours after that then either 3 or 5 days later comes transfer. It really does go by awfully fast believe it or not. Since you start bcp's now but have to wait for the next cycle what dates did they give you?


----------



## Peachy1584

You already had all the preliminary testing done right?


----------



## mononoke

Hi Guys,

Sometimes I feel like I should not be in this thread since I am not going on an IVF cycle. But I hope you guys don't mind :). Anyway, so my husband and I went for our 10 weeks ultrasound on Valentines Day. And the good news is Baby A is right on the time of gestational age 10.1, it has a heartbeat of 174 and it looks like a miniature baby at this time. However, Baby B just stopped growing and the Doctor could not find a heartbeat. We are going back tomorrow morning for a final check up and we are also seeing my OB. The doctor said that I do not have to do anything since my body will take care of it.

I have no bleeding or spotting, no cramping and only dull pain sometimes in my pelvic area but nothing that can hint about Baby B not continuing anymore. It is really surprising and very, very confusing :confused:because they have both strong heartbeat and were growing every week for the last 4 weeks. Although Baby B is always a little smaller, when I was 9 weeks, she/he was 8.2. But last Friday, she was still 8.2 when I'm supposed to be 10 and the little peanut looked really small and blurry. I have to admit that I have been worried about Baby B all this time because when I had a check up with my OB for my annual pap-smear (I was 8 weeks), she said that she'll worry about the smaller baby not going through. In addition, I have been reading a lot about the vanishing twin syndrome and I was very afraid to be one of the statistics. The RE also have explained to me that first trimester m/c are usually not caused by any external trauma but most likely chromosomal flaw of the baby. Basically, a survival of the fittest in its showing. RE said that I can continue with the pregnancy just fine. 

This prompted me to search to the internet if anyone has an experience of not finding heartbeat and then seeing it again, miraculously there was one story that I did find and her baby is now 2 years old. I am also thinking if its possible that Baby B could just be in a different angle since I have a tilted uterus and have had adhesions because of my CS section with my eldest. At this time, we are praying and hoping for a miracle but whatever He gives us we will still be very happy, as Baby A is doing very well, his size is exactly my gestational age, saw his arms and hands and a big head. The doctor has now ordered me to stop all my PIO. 

BTW regarding weight gain during IVF, for some odd reasons, I actually lose weight when I was in my cycle. Not sure, if your protocol include Medrol which is a steroids...but that kept me up and restless. So it was such a conscious effort to relax and make sure I am rested.


----------



## lanet

mononoke I'm so sorry to hear that. That exact thing happened in another thread, only it had been iui twins. Hopefully you're right and baby b was at an odd angle. And I'm sure baby A will keep thriving. 
Peachy we've had everything except the infectious disease testing so I suppose we will schedule that with the trial transfer. They only told me the April cycle starts April 6. So I'm not sure what exactly that means. I'm sure I'll know more tomorrow when I talk to them. 
Also, my sister just got engaged, which is really exciting, but I have this horrifying thought of what if she gets pregnant before I do? I know they will at least wait until they are married, which will be August, but I just really need this ivf to work. I would be devastated:(


----------



## Peachy1584

Mono I am so sorry hon. Unfortunately losing 1 twin seems to be very common and while I would love for you to get a miracle ( which you still have with your little miracle still growing) my biggest concern wouldn't be finding a heartbeat but that baby has stopped growing. You do belong on this thread hon it's not about what stage we're in but about the support we can give :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Hopefully April 6th means retrieval date so you can stop bcp's sooner. Thats what it means at my clinic anyway. Since I have started this journey my bff of 30 years has had 2 babies and 1 is my goddaughter so I understand how you feel.She already had 2 children and is one of the ones that offered to carry my baby for me. You will find though that your happiness for the one you love ends up being a little stronger than the envy you feel at them getting what you want. Just keep thinking it is going to work and you will have totsicles for later. Should the unthinkable happen do you all have a back up plan? It always helps me be a little more at ease.


----------



## lanet

I don't have a back up plan. I feel like this is our one shot. Hoping to have some frozen for future tries. I'm scared to think beyond that...


----------



## Peachy1584

I didn't have a back up plan the first time either. We had the money we needed for our one try and I wasn't going to wait to save more because I was very hopeful. I had good logic though because I thought even if it didn't work I'd still have frozen ones (which I was right about and was blessed to have) and even doing both it would be cheaper than paying for the warranty program. My fresh transfer was bad and for a while I couldn't help but wonder if it hadn't gone badly if it would have worked and of course my frozen transfer did work it was just terrible luck.


----------



## Peachy1584

It took a year but I did find a way to try again and if not I could still have used the one I have frozen. I truly believe the odds are in your favor and you have no reason not to believe it will work. You're young and healthy and the only thing wrong with your hubby is fixed by using icsi.


----------



## Peachy1584

Oh and one more thing I wonder about. When we signed our consents the dr had said we'd do a 3 day transfer which I was not thrilled about and told him so so we agreed to leave it up to the embryologist because I was positive 5 day were better than 3 day and now I question even that even though some people say if they don't make it to day 5 they wouldn't make it anyways and I don't really believe that now. I think some just do better inside than out and I think the longer you go the more complicated handling them is. While I still think blasts are wonderful I think day 3 embies are just as capable of being healthy babies so whichever way you go don't worry about that part : )


----------



## lanet

I'm with you thinking the 5 day is better. 
Remind me again why your fresh cycle was bad?


----------



## lanet

I want back and read about your transfer being bad. Reminds me of my last iui! It took her 20 minutes to get the catheter in! Ouch


----------



## mononoke

Peachy1584 said:


> It took a year but I did find a way to try again and if not I could still have used the one I have frozen. I truly believe the odds are in your favor and you have no reason not to believe it will work. You're young and healthy and the only thing wrong with your hubby is fixed by using icsi.

Hi Ladies: 

I know IVF really hurts our pocket but I definitely recommend that if you can reach deeper in the pocket it is wise to do at least two attempts. 

I have a friend who has the luck of having a live birth at first attempt and then after a year did an FET with her frozen and she also got very lucky and had a live birth from it. Her husband has azoospermia, they literally opened him up and was able to get 14 sperms from him. My friend was 34 at that time and her husband is 37.

When I was signing up for my IVF I was almost tempted to do just one attempt because I thought I have had my own kids and I had no problem conceiving them, my husband has low count but not to the point of no sperm count such as the case with azoospermia. So I should be fine just like my friend. However, I look at the amount and with the $2,000 dollars difference, I might as well, just to make sure.

Besides, I've tried to compare my lifestyle with my friend, my friend has a charmed life, I mean she has no kids, she has her own driver, maid and don't work all provided by her husband. She has no stressor like I do and I have a very stressful job plus my kids. So I thought just to make sure I am covered, I paid for two. And am so glad I did. 

My 1st attempt failed and the embryologist swear I will get pregnant and I didn't and to top it, out of the 11 that were harvested, only four fertilized and two matured. No frozen left. Second attempt, 11 harvested, 10 fertilized, 3 matured - all were transferred. Anyway there are so many factors, including how your body respond to the medication. I mean I really thought I was going to get pregnant at the first time, I eat healthy, I am fit and was at the best shape of my life.

Just my two cents. Hope this helps


----------



## Peachy1584

I wish I had your friends money! Yes it would be nice if everyone could afford to do a program like mine. If I had done it the first time it probably would have worked on the first try that's just my kind of luck! When do you go back for another ultrasound?


----------



## lanet

In my case. It's no cheaper to buy 2 at a time, so I guess we would cross that bridge later. I am holding out hope for some frozen. 
Well I finally have a plan! I start bcp tomorrow and you were right, the week of April 7 is retrieval date!!! I could possibly have a transfer ON my birthday!!!!!! April 10. 
I also talked to the nurse about how tired I've been since starting the synthroid. I really hope my dr doesn't get annoyed by me for asking questions like this but I really have given it a good 6 weeks, surely we can try something else.


----------



## mononoke

Peachy1584 said:


> I wish I had your friends money! Yes it would be nice if everyone could afford to do a program like mine. If I had done it the first time it probably would have worked on the first try that's just my kind of luck! When do you go back for another ultrasound?

I just came back from my ultrasound and we saw Baby A kicking and moving and very active. It is bittersweet, Baby B still has no activity, no heartbeat and now starting to look really blurry, the doctor said it's because the tissue is now deteriorating. So I do not have to do anything since Baby A will take over and Baby B will be absorbed back by my body.

We still do feel very lucky because when we were at the RE this morning, we just saw a couple that has a very devastated look on their face and I almost wanted to give her a hug..needless to say those kind of reactions you can pretty much infer that it is not good.

I am now starting to fear the ultrasound, since you might be confronted with things that you don't want to know or see or not hear. 

February is a short month, you're retrieval and transfer will be around the corner before you know it.


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet Yay for getting started! Hopefully retrieval will NOT be on your birthday! You don't want to spend your bday tired and crampy. Next one you'll have a clingy baby so you want to enjoy this one!

Mono I will never forget seeing the ultrasound that always had the flickering heartbeat be so still that I knew right away and had to ask the tech because she wouldn't tell me. You think the worry stops when you get the bfp but it only opens up new worries. You are only a couple weeks away from being past the 12 week mark. Your other baby only made it to 8 and this one is very strong at 10. Try to find comfort in the ultrasounds as seeing the little one will make you feel better every time.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Is it a lot??

Yes, it is a bunch!! I have them all organized, and ready to be put to use :)

Leaving in just a bit to go for my ultrasound to make sure everything looks good, so that I can start Lupron tonight :)


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Lanet and Peachy, I can totally relate to the weight gain :( I am short 5-1 1/2 and as of now I am 138 :( I normally weigh about 110-115, all of these meds in the last 2 years have not been nice to my poor body.


----------



## lanet

Mononoke I'm so sorry. It must be such bittersweet/mixed emotions dealing with a loss and celebrating a healthy baby at the same time. Hugs to you. 
Peachy I'll take anything in my bday as long as it gives me a baby, but I was more thinking transfer that day, which would be totally cool, and then I'll just lay in bed and have my fave food brought to me! Sounds like a good day to me! Lol 
Amanda how long will you be on the Lupron? All of you girls better stay on this thread so I can ask you a million questions since you are all going through it first! 
Oh and I was just remembering one good thing about bcps, it makes my skin SO clear. So does pregnancy. Something to look forward to.


----------



## Peachy1584

Don't worry Lanet you'll be a pro in a very short order!

Amanda hope things went well at your ultrasound and you were able to start tonight


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Hey ladies!!!

Ultrasound was great, NO cysts!! Didn't get to start Lupron last night though because my Dr is going out of town next Tuesday and that was the date of my baseline, so we had to push everything by a couple of days. So I start Lurpon in the morning, and finish of on BCP on Sunday and go for baseline next Thursday and start Gonal F and Menopur on the 28th. 

Lanet, I have been breaking out since being on BCP :( I look like a teenager hitting puberty, my face and chest :( I am ready to be done with them, my boobs are killing me and i feel crampy... Also, it looks like I will be on Lupron for about 20 days.

I have to call in for a refill on my BCP for 2 freaking pills!!! Luckily they are free!! lol


----------



## Peachy1584

Lmao I have a zit as well. My appt went well today well everything looked good at least but it was uncomfortable. To make sure transfer goes well during retrieval he will put in a stitch so he can pull down my cervix if he needs to so there won't be a possibility of it happening like last time. My baseline is next Tues and I won't be using Lupron this time I will be using ganirelix so my tentative retrieval date depending on how long stims are will be March 10th. Crazy how fast it all happens.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Peachy1584 said:


> Lmao I have a zit as well. My appt went well today well everything looked good at least but it was uncomfortable. To make sure transfer goes well during retrieval he will put in a stitch so he can pull down my cervix if he needs to so there won't be a possibility of it happening like last time. My baseline is next Tues and I won't be using Lupron this time I will be using ganirelix so my tentative retrieval date depending on how long stims are will be March 10th. Crazy how fast it all happens.

I'm glad things went well!! The stitch and pulling on the cervix doesn't sound to pleasing :( Is ganirlex similar to Lupron? We should be having retrieval within a couple of days of each other, I am thinking mine will be around the 14th.


----------



## redbrick80

Hi ladies! 

Sorry I've been MIA. It was a long weekend here, not much happened here, I went to the clinic and got my shots and ultrasounds everyday etc. 

Everything is great - I had my retrieval this morning, it went really well and I feel really good. They got 8 eggs !!!!!!!! Let hope they are fertilizing as I type this!

Mononoke, I am sorry to hear, hope you are ok. :hugs:

Amanda - good news on the cysts. 

Glad everyone else is doing ok too!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

redbrick80 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA. It was a long weekend here, not much happened here, I went to the clinic and got my shots and ultrasounds everyday etc.
> 
> Everything is great - I had my retrieval this morning, it went really well and I feel really good. They got 8 eggs !!!!!!!! Let hope they are fertilizing as I type this!
> 
> Mononoke, I am sorry to hear, hope you are ok. :hugs:
> 
> Amanda - good news on the cysts.
> 
> Glad everyone else is doing ok too!



8, that is a good number! Was your Dr.pleased with that amount?? How many will you transfer??


----------



## lanet

Red brick that's great! Were you sedated? Did it hurt?? 
I started bcp today, so relieved to have the risk of accidental pregnancy out of the way hahaha. I have trial transfer march 6. Did I already say that?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Red brick that's great! Were you sedated? Did it hurt??
> I started bcp today, so relieved to have the risk of accidental pregnancy out of the way hahaha. I have trial transfer march 6. Did I already say that?

When I tell the people that know what our situation is that I am on birth control, they are like WTH?!?!? lol


----------



## Peachy1584

Red congrats on an uneventful retrieval! Can't wait to hear a great fertilization report!

Amanda yes it is the same but taken very differently in the cycle. 20 days seems like long time to me for the Lupron is that what was originally planned?

Lanet the 6th isn't far away at all. When I was at the clinic (all Flippin day!) when we talked about March it all seemed so far away but Feb is short and only 10 days away.


----------



## Peachy1584

Amanda for retrieval I'll be sleeping so won't even feel the stitch being put in but honestly if I'd do anything for a smooth transfer to up my chances. He said the issues I had last time which probably caused my cramping could very well have jeopardized my chances of success.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Peachy1584 said:


> Red congrats on an uneventful retrieval! Can't wait to hear a great fertilization report!
> 
> Amanda yes it is the same but taken very differently in the cycle. 20 days seems like long time to me for the Lupron is that what was originally planned?
> 
> Lanet the 6th isn't far away at all. When I was at the clinic (all Flippin day!) when we talked about March it all seemed so far away but Feb is short and only 10 days away.

Yep, that was the original plan. It prevents Ovulation, so that is the reasoning. How is yours taken?


----------



## Peachy1584

It does the same thing but you just use it for a few days during the cycle . I was just asking because I used Lupron last cycle I just don't remember using it that long. Could have though.


----------



## lanet

Peachy did he say there was a reason for the stitch? Like something going on with your cervix?? 
I'm so nervous about conscious sedation. Do you think I'll feel anything?


----------



## HelloKelye

redbrick80 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA. It was a long weekend here, not much happened here, I went to the clinic and got my shots and ultrasounds everyday etc.
> 
> Everything is great - I had my retrieval this morning, it went really well and I feel really good. They got 8 eggs !!!!!!!! Let hope they are fertilizing as I type this!
> 
> Mononoke, I am sorry to hear, hope you are ok. :hugs:
> 
> Amanda - good news on the cysts.
> 
> Glad everyone else is doing ok too!


This is soooo exciting!!! I hope we get our bfps in two weeks!!!!!!!!

I had my ER this morning too. DH said it took about 15mins?! They were able to retrieve 11 out of 13! Hopefully I get an update on everything tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Oh congrats Hello!! Fx'd for your report!! What clinic are you using?

Lanet it's only because my cervix is being difficult and he will use it to pull my cervix down. No I don't think you'll feel a thing! You'll be awake but not really I promise. Even my son had the same thing when he had a lump removed from his neck and he only remembers bits and pieces none of it bad. When I had my procedures same thing. I was missing parts of the entire day. You'll go home and relax and anxiously await your fertilization report.


----------



## Seoul

Hi ladies, Do you mind if I join? I am very anxiously waiting for AF to arrive to get things started. It should arrive within a week or two but with me you never know. I have a one year old DD and DH this week told me to get things started for the FET immediately (we had agreed he would be the one to decide when to try for number 2). We have quite a few Frozen embies I want to say 17 but maybe 14 lets see how many are good after the thaw I think he usually defrosts 5 at a time. My DD was product of my first FET so lets see if we are so lucky this second time. Wishing all of you the best of luck. I have not had time to read through all of the post but will be trying to catch up in the next couple of days. :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Welcome Seoul! What a great number of frosties! My clinic only thaws the amount they are going to use and if 1 doesn't make it they grab another. Why does yours thaw so many at once?


----------



## Seoul

Thanks peachy! Really I am not sure at all I think maybe because I had so many? Don't know maybe they did two at a time until they got one and then one more until they had two good ones. My RE usually puts 2 back in if possible. He made it sound like they defrosted a few then picked the best 2. But the language barrier may have been a factor and that all I wanted to hear was you had two good embies transferred. When I go in I will have to ask him.


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul I do not envy you as this is tough enough without any sort of language barrier. My husband is half Korean and my sister was adopted from there as an infant. Where are you from originally?


----------



## redbrick80

Good Morning! 

The clinic phoned at 7:30 am which I loved I did not want to waiting all day. .... but only 3 fertilized. They said some the eggs were immature. 

But I am happy with 3. 3 it is better than 0. Hope they call early tomorrow too, waiting is no fun

The retrieval went really well. It took approx 15 mins, I was awake the entire time, but looking back on it I was really drugged up and I don't remember much of it. It only hurt once, from what my DH told me my ovary sac on the right side kept moving and they couldn't get the needle in it. But all-in-all it was quick and I felt awesome after it. 

Today I feel small pinches, on on the right side, but that is it. No spotting or cramping. I'm taking progesterone daily - up the "hoo" - Not great but not terrible. 


HelloKelye - how are you feeling today?


----------



## HelloKelye

RedBrick - OMG - you think you may have been awake??? Dang. I knocked out as soon as i hit the table! LOL. Yesterday I was sooooo sore I couldn't even WALK. Peeing and passing gas hurt sooo bad. (Sorry if tmi!) I'm alot better today, able to walk more normally but still cramping. 

I got my phone call at 7:45 this morning!!! I was so thankful they called that early - I did NOT want to wait all day! 

Peachy - I'm at the RMC. :) I visited the RMIA with DH but bc our insurance covered half of the cost, we went with RMC. :)

According to the embryologist, all 11 were mature! They were able to fertilize 4 "naturally" and 4 other through icsi! I'll hear back from them tomorrow to see how the eggs are developing.. and figure when we'll do the transfer. The embryologist sounded positive so... I'm going to be (positive) too!

Welcome Seoul! Keep us updated!


----------



## Peachy1584

Red glad everything went good!

Hello that's a great report! Who is your Dr there?


----------



## lanet

Hi ladies. Welcome new girls. It's so nice to read everyone's experience and see their progress. Day 2 of bcp down. Just thinking that in 8 weeks all of this will be over and I'll know the results!
Sad day today as a little girl in our town was kidnapped and murdered last night. 10 miles from my house. Same age as my dd. my heart goes out to her mom and dad:(


----------



## Peachy1584

That's just awful. Hopefully they catch and kill whomever is responsible.


----------



## Peachy1584

I just got home from work and am eating pizza rolls. Pretty sure it won't help my weight issue. Are you taking baby aspirin? I didn't take it last cycle but they're having me do it this one. Said it increases blood flow to the uterus. Hope so.


----------



## Seoul

Hello Ladies, 

Red- just remember it is not the quantity but the quality 3 is better than 0 and you just need one of the three to stick Fx'd for you. Do you have any idea how long they let the eggs mature at your clinic did they give you any hint?

Hello- Hope the cramping goes away soon and those numbers sound great if the embryologist is positive that is a great sign :thumbup: after all they do this all the time :) Fx'd for you too :)

Peachy- I am originally from Florida my husband is in Korea for a few years on an assignment. It is hard having the language barrier but then I remember how inexpensive all the treatments here are in comparison to the US and if it weren't for us being here we probably could not have afforded it. The care has been exceptional but only being told the bare minimum can be frustrating at times. 

lanet- that is horrible about the little girl. Those poor parents :cry:

I think I am ovulating right now so it means probably a couple more weeks before I see AF. I guess I will diet and exercise as much as possible until then and try to see if I can loose a few more pounds between now and then. Hope you all have a great day :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul AF always tales her sweet time when you want her to show. If you don't mind me asking how much is it there? I'm just curious as I had thought about traveling to do it but I was looking at Cancun :winkwink:

Lanet are you guys supposed to get all this snow that we are? Then of course the ridiculous cold is coming back. I really never mind winter but I'm just over it this year


----------



## redbrick80

Morning ladies, 

Lanet - that is just awful about that little girl and so close to home. 

Hello - Are you feeling better today? Give us an update on your eggies today when you hear. 

The clinic phoned this morning. All 3 developed in to 4 cell embryos and are all Grade 1. I am very happy and very relieved. :)


----------



## lanet

Redbrick woohoo!!! That's awesome! 
Seoul I'm also trying to sneak in a little dieting before I start the meds. 
Peachy I will be taking baby aspirin, my RE loves it. 
And yes they caught the guy within 3 hours but unfortunately it was too late for the little girl. He took her in daylight in front of her neighbors so they had a license plate number and description. Turns out he's a teacher and a coach. The community is just heart broken. 
Also, I have a theory on how these bcp prevent pregnancy, they make you fat and angry so sex is out of the question. Lol!
Peachy what's your next step?


----------



## lanet

Oh and I'm not sure of we are going to get snow. I hope not! It's been in the 60s for 4 days and I don't want that to end!


----------



## Peachy1584

Red that's wonderful! Grow babies grow!

I think you would know because we're heading towards a foot of it. It's 30 here now but after the snow ( the heavy wet stuff) it gets real cold again for a while. My baseline is next Tues and if that's good I will stop bcp's than start stims March 1st. 8-10 days of those. And those bcp's make your body think you're prego so get used to it! Lol


----------



## HelloKelye

Lanet - that is horrible!!!!! I'm glad they caught that guy!!! 

Redbrick - OMG!! Fingers crossed that they will continue growing/dividing and doing thier thang!!!! :) Remember - it only takes one!

Peachy - I'm seeing Dr. Phipps. I loove loove him. He was right, as I was leaving after the retrieval, he popped his head out of his office and said, "They look good!!!" 

FINALLY got my call - I have 2 very high quality, grade 1 embryos which we will be transferring TOMORROW!!!! Woo hooo!!!! The other 6 are a grade 2 but are still "very good." Unfortunately the embryologist didn't tell me the cell part???? Nurse is calling me back today with specific instructions, maybe I'll ask her then. My cousin (she had her transfer 2 wks ago) said that they told her the cell part at her transfer. 

We are transferring 2 perfect embroyos tomorrow!!!! :)

Redbrick, when is your transfer?


----------



## lanet

Hello that is so amazing! I'm hoping for wonderful results like you girls. Are you going to freeze the remaining?


----------



## lanet

What birth control are you guys on? I'm on one I havent heard of, reclipson. 
Peachy, it's 68 degrees right now!!!! Cold front and storms arriving at noon:(


----------



## HelloKelye

Thank you, Lanet! This is surreal for me. Never in my life did I think that I would have to go through IVF for a baby. :*( When they rolled me out after the retrieval, DH told me that I was crying (Tears of happiness, of course) and telling the IVF team that I have been waiting my whole life for this moment... Haha!

Yes, we will definitely freeze the remaining embryos :) 

Do any of you ladies know how soon I would be allowed to do ivf or fet cycle after a pregnancy? I'm on a mission to have 5 or 6 kids and I'm turning 32 this spring!

Lanet - I was on Apri. DH disliked me ALOT while I was on it. Are you experiencing any side effects from your bcp?? I can't believe its 68* there. LOL. Peachy and I are both in MN. Weather man is predicting 6-9 inches of snow today!


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet I am on Necon and all of them suck. I'm lucky I only have to do a few weeks. 68 sounds downright tropical.

Hello I had Dimario for my fresh transfer (things didn't go well) and Phipps for my fet which went beautifully and essentially did work even though it didn't turn out well. You can start after your body is back to normal and you aren't nursing. Just remember babies can make us crazy so you may want to give it a minute before adding all those hormones and stress. You are still so young!! Halle Berry is like 46! So excited for your transfer tomorrow I'm sure it will go great!!


----------



## redbrick80

HelloKelye - AHHHH!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: This is so exciting!! My transfer will be on Sunday morning. 

How do your boobs feel today? (sorry to be so direct) - mine are so sore, if I didn't know any better I would swear I was pregnant ;)

Lanet - We would like to freeze the remaining. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Peachy1584

I am so terrible but I have been looking at baby furniture. I love the new swings and strollers and I really want a new glider/ottoman. I haven't bought anything so hopefully I'm not jinxing myself by just looking. I just feel like with all the tries I have 1 has to work for me!


----------



## lanet

Peachy I am so excited to buy baby things that didn't exist when I had dd. I want a bumbo seat so bad! lol 
And I have an extra room in my house that I never painted it anything bc I'm waiting for it to be a nursery. 
Hello that's so cute and I can only imagine the things I might say while sedated;) I am turning 32 in April and u would like to have 2-3 more children. Maybe all in one go. Lol. And I too never imagined in my wild dreams id have to do ivf for a baby. 
I'm not really having side effects from bcp yet, maybe a little angry moment last night;) and a little rise in anxiety which I've always struggled with. I've done so good over the last year but with all the new meds ect I'm sure I can expect to have some. Nothing too bad though. And knowing it will all be over soon, it's not like I'll be on bcp forever.


----------



## Peachy1584

We go at 4:15 today to close on our loan. A little nerve wracking because it's so much money but glad that part will finally be over. We wanted to wait until we absolutely needed it so we didn't have make payments. I really wish ins companies would have to make changes for infertility. Just to at least give you one shot.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Peachy1584 said:


> Red congrats on an uneventful retrieval! Can't wait to hear a great fertilization report!
> 
> Amanda yes it is the same but taken very differently in the cycle. 20 days seems like long time to me for the Lupron is that what was originally planned?
> 
> Lanet the 6th isn't far away at all. When I was at the clinic (all Flippin day!) when we talked about March it all seemed so far away but Feb is short and only 10 days away.

Yes you start the Lupron during the last 5 days of bcp and the day you start other injections you lower the dose in half and take it until the day before retrieval.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Peachy1584 said:


> Seoul I do not envy you as this is tough enough without any sort of language barrier. My husband is half Korean and my sister was adopted from there as an infant. Where are you from originally?

Hey Peachy, my DD is half Chinese :)


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Hi ladies. Welcome new girls. It's so nice to read everyone's experience and see their progress. Day 2 of bcp down. Just thinking that in 8 weeks all of this will be over and I'll know the results!
> Sad day today as a little girl in our town was kidnapped and murdered last night. 10 miles from my house. Same age as my dd. my heart goes out to her mom and dad:(

Oh that is horrible, my DD is 10 also.. I can't imagine :(


----------



## mononoke

Just wanted to send :babydust: to the ladies having their transfer soon. Relax, relax and look forward to your BFP's. Good luck!


----------



## Peachy1584

Amanda my protocol with the Lupron was a bit different but every doctor seems to have their own recipe for success : )

Mono how are you feeling hon? Do you have another appt soon?


----------



## mononoke

Peachy1584 said:


> Amanda my protocol with the Lupron was a bit different but every doctor seems to have their own recipe for success : )
> 
> Mono how are you feeling hon? Do you have another appt soon?

Hi Peachy, thanks for asking. I am feeling low but its really weird because there is a vague sense of loss within me but at the same time I am trying to ignore it because I'm still pregnant.

I am trying to bury myself with work since some people at the office knew about what happened to my other twin, it so happens, there is another attorney in the firm who is actually litigating his own case of medical malpractice against a hospital because him and his wife lost a twin too but it was a live birth. He was alleging that it was a complete human error because they did not try to revive him, they were born at 26 weeks, over 1lb. each. (The protocol is that medical team would only revive if they are more than 25 weeks and more than a pound.) anyway he was so nice and apologetic and I can truly see how sorry he feels for my loss...so the sadness that I am hiding seems to be validated and I almost cried in the office and I just felt really depressed...:cry:

I worked from home all day today and I have a little bit of spotting, I called my OB doctor and she was not there so the medical assistant tried to help me as she can; and she told me that because of the demise of the other twin (and I really effing hate:growlmad: hearing this word, for some reason "demise' is just so awful, I mean she could really use some euphemism like 'loss" to ease the burden on me). She continued saying, "Did she not tell you that it is a possibility when you were here last Monday" I answered "No I didn't hear her saying that.." and she said "Oh well, you are probably in den...(she didn't finish her word and said la la land instead, but I know she meant denial)...what an insensitive she dog right? horrible bedside manner if you ask me.:growlmad:

Anyway since my appointment with the OB is not until March 3, I scheduled a private ultrasound viewing for me on Monday February 24. At this point, I think I am starting to become paranoid and I just wanted to make sure Baby A is doing well since I am 7 days away from hitting the 12 weeks. So yeah I have an ultrasound appointment on Monday... 

I am so excited for you guys, this month is flying and next thing you know, everybody on this thread will be on the dreaded 2WW..:dust:


----------



## Seoul

Peachy- I forget what the exact pricing breakdown is but I can tell you that; All the appointments/ultrasounds leading to egg retrieval all the meds leading to and after, the egg retrieval, one fresh cycle transfer, one FET cycle and one year of storage have amounted to about 8 thousand dollars. I thought this was pretty good as that is about how much my Dr back in the states was thinking just the injections could be for me. 

Red and Hello- Good luck on your transfers. It is great news that you guys have good quality embies. I hope they are nice and sticky! When I went in for my transfer that gave me DD the Dr. left me in a room with the image of my to embies and I remember talking to them saying now you guys get in there and hold on really tight and don't let go. I guess one of them listened :haha: Best of luck to you guys. 

Mono- so sorry for your loss I know it must feel really bitter sweet. Your completely entitled to morn Baby B.Even though you are still pregnant it is still a loss :hugs: and hope to hear about your next scan.


----------



## Peachy1584

Mono I am so sorry you are going through this. I have had losses and got to feel completely sad and hopeless. It must be so hard to only get to be half sad while still trying to be positive and hopeful. Take all the time you need to mourn your loss and don't feel guilty about any of your feelings. They are what will help you work it out and heal. I think it's a great idea to have another u/s on your own. The more you see your little one the more confidant you will begin to feel. I think eventually all your feelings will start to go that way and you will focus more and more on the little one that will be here in 6 months time. It goes so fast. I have been through 3 losses and have felt so down I never wanted to get back up but I always did. Women are ridiculously stronger than men and we find ways to cope and work through things. If we didn't we would never be talking right now. Hope really does spring eternal. Have you thought about getting a doppler? I have seen them on Groupon and in between u/s's listening to that little heartbeat sure might give you peace of mind. Hang in there Mono and be good to yourself. Also when you get to the angry stage feel free to go smack the bi*ch at the clinic she should have known better than that. If you decide not to do that at the very least make your ob aware of it. Some of those people really need some sensitivity training.


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul I think that's a pretty good price as well. My meds for my last fresh cycle were around $2,800. They should be less this time thanks to Lanet telling me about places that help with costs. (I will be forever grateful) I get all my meds on Tuesday so we'll see. I also joined a program at my clinic and they buy back any unused Menopur so that's uber nice as well.


----------



## lanet

Mono I'm so sorry you're going through that! I also had a 9 week loss in the past. I don't talk about it much bc I ended up having healthy dd a couple years later. A loss is a loss and you have to grieve it, even if you are happy and hopeful for baby b. I hope your next scan eases your mind. Such confusing emotions for you right now. 
Seoul that's so cute that you got to talk to your embies and that 1 listened too! 
I was reading over my consent forms last night, there are some strange things to sign! Such as of I were to die do I allow my dh to transfer my embryos to another female? Wth? I guess they are covering all their bases.


----------



## lanet

How long before the stims do you guys start Lupron? Just trying to break this long wait up bc 30 days of bcp is going by very slowly...


----------



## redbrick80

Oh Mono - I am so so sorry. You are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:

Peachy - I always want to look at maternity clothes online, so I completely get where you are coming from with looking at baby furniture. 

Lanet - I'm sorry time seems to be going so slow for you. I promise that once you start your meds it will go by very fast. 

HelloKelye - Good luck with the transfer today. Let us know how you are doing. 

Happy Friday to everyone - clinic called and they confirmed my transfer for Sunday morning:happydance:


----------



## Peachy1584

Red I am snowed in today and school has been canceled so I already went on Amazon and bought 3 new skirts 95%rayon and 5% spandex so when it does happen I will definitely be comfortable : ) YAY for Sunday!

Lanet those papers make your mind spin. The only one I did opposite is death and divorce. If I die they get disposed of and if he does its up to me and if we divorce I get them. I am a control freak and they are mine :winkwink:


----------



## lanet

Haha peachy! I agree, but think of it like if dh were gone, you could have his baby. But if you were gone, he would have to have another woman to have yours. Strange!!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> How long before the stims do you guys start Lupron? Just trying to break this long wait up bc 30 days of bcp is going by very slowly...

I started Lupron the last 5 days of BCP.


----------



## lanet

Are you guys going to do any of the pineapple core etc stuff? I think I'm going to try it. Also acupuncture (I love it anyway) also read that avocados daily can triple success. And melatonin. I think I might try all of these things, I'm sure it can't hurt! (I'll ask dr about melatonin, it was really saying at least 8 hours sleep in dark room so you would produce enough) and I'm going to do the circle and bloom meditation thing. I've been using the free one for years but may buy the ivf one.


----------



## LeeBelle

lanet said:


> I cannot believe I'm going down this road but I'm strong and I can do it. I would love to talk to some other ladies going through the same thing.

 Hi Lanet,

How are you? it's very nice to have found a good site like this to help us go through this situation. I am currently on injections (FSH and LH) I have a Doctor's appointment tomorrow and then she will decide when would be the egg retrieval. I hope and pray that God will give us more strength. More power and hope to hear from you.. March is almost here!


----------



## lanet

Hi LeeBelle. I had an extremely late af so I have now just started bcp about 5 days ago. So now my retrieval will be in April. But that's on! Some other ladies here are already on injections or getting ready to start them. How have the injections been so far? Are you responding well?


----------



## Peachy1584

Lee belle hello and best wishes on your retrieval!

Lanet as I said before I did all that stuff my first cycle and honestly for just as many people things like pineapple worked for it didnt for just as many others. If it truly worked there wouldn't be a doctor out there that wouldn't tell you to do it. I think you should do whatever makes you feel good and something like acupuncture is great just from a stress standpoint. Eating good and being as stress free as possible will male you feel better anyways. Like my Dr told me a long time ago "if stress prevented pregnancy we'd have 0% success" even winning the lottery causes crazy amounts of stress. What did your doc say about you staying off the other meds?


----------



## lanet

The synthroid? She told me not to stay off of it lol. So I've been taking it again. They are going to recheck my levels when I go there on march 6. 
And yes I figured these are maybe silly things to try but like my husband pointed out, I eat an avocado a day on most days anyway lol. Maybe it will make me feel like I'm doing something anyway. I'm thinking about acupuncture just once before and once after transfer as it gets expensive. 
Oh and boobs are sore now from the bcp. I wonder if they will stay that way the whole month?


----------



## Peachy1584

My left one is just sore. Crazy I know. It doesn't hurt to do anything that is good its just that I don't want anyone to ever regret or think that if they had done this or that it would have turned out differently. Even the nurse at my clinic said to do acupuncture before and after transfer but my acupuncturist (who is from China) said it's best to start a few months before and not to do it after transfer at all that it's best to rest for 2 weeks. It can make you crazy. Did the break in the pills help how you feel? What do you with the avocado you eat everyday? Raw?


----------



## lanet

My acupuncturist is a specialist in fertility from san Diego. I'm assuming she would recommend after transfer bc she always highly recommended after ovulation or iui. But I'll ask. She calls it a holding pattern, only a few points can be done. It really helps with my anxiety so I see that as a plus! I last did acupuncture in November bc it just gets so expensive when you are also paying an RE!
I make guacamole out of my avocado, or just put it on a sandwich, it's one of my very favorite foods. 
And I hear you on the one boob thing, my right one is much more sore than the left!
I hope everyone is well.


----------



## lanet

Oh and yes I seem to be feeling better, maybe not as fatigued? It's hard to tell bc I was soooo busy at work this week. But I think the warm weather is helping although it's about to get cold again. I also think waiting for af and not knowing when I would be able to start and just finding out all of this stuff was wearing me down too.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Hi ladies!!!

Finally done with BCP's!! 

Now waiting for AF, and I'm so ready for my appt Thursday!!!


----------



## mononoke

redbrick80 said:


> Oh Mono - I am so so sorry. You are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:
> 
> Peachy - I always want to look at maternity clothes online, so I completely get where you are coming from with looking at baby furniture.
> 
> Lanet - I'm sorry time seems to be going so slow for you. I promise that once you start your meds it will go by very fast.
> 
> HelloKelye - Good luck with the transfer today. Let us know how you are doing.
> 
> Happy Friday to everyone - clinic called and they confirmed my transfer for Sunday morning:happydance:

HI Red and Hi HelloKelye, sending you good vibes and all the babydust in the world...how was your transfer...I'm assuming Hello you are still on bed rest (not sure if your RE recommends it)..When I did my transfer I was on a 3 day complete bed rest....

Keep us posted...

:hugs:


----------



## HelloKelye

Hi ladies. I had my transfer on Friday. We transferred 2 grade 1 embryos, an 8 and 7 cell. I was on bed rest on friday and really just spent my weekend relaxing and queening around while my hubby ran errands for me! 

So far, not so good. I caught a cold on Saturday and I've been sneezing and coughing!!!! I think I may have sneezed my embies out. :-/ I know it's still to soon but... i'm not really sure if this cycle is it. Oh and my 6 other embryos? Well, the embryologist called and said that they didn't make it to freeze. FML.

Sorry if I didn't update you girls sooner... I'm trying to stay hopeful but... its hard. 

How is everyone else doing?

Red - how did your transfer go yesterday?

Lanet - I'm not gonna lie. I'm doing the pinapple core, avocado (2/day), brazil nuts, pom juice, and I'm keeping my feet warm. Shruggs. Doesn't hurt to try, right?

Mono - thanks, hon. I really need a miracle right now.

Peachy - I was looking a baby furniture this morning too! Can't help myself. Take a look at Restoration Hardware Baby! I looove looove thier nurserys!

Hope you ladies are doing well.


----------



## lanet

Oh hello I'm so sorry to hear your embies didn't make it to freeze. But it sounds like you have a couple of great embies snuggling in. And I know I would feel the same as you, but I don't think you can really sneeze or cough them out. And I've even heard sometimes if you have a little cold or something that lowers your immune system then it makes implantation easier. Remind me did you have day 3 or 5 transfer?


----------



## HelloKelye

Lanet - really?! I will have to google this! Gives me hope! I did a day 3 transfer...


----------



## Peachy1584

Amanda I think I get to stop mine tomorrow if my baseline goes well. Yay to moving on!

Hello you cannot cough or sneeze them out hon. Your embies could be implanting now! It is disappointing about having none to freeze but that being said it has no bearing on how the 2 you put back are doing. It is very common to have success with none to freeze.


----------



## Peachy1584

Mono how are you feeling? Hope all is well..


----------



## lanet

I can't wait to be done with bcp! I'm craving chocolate donuts, giving into those cravings, and then having terrible heartburn. My body really does think it's pregnant!


----------



## Peachy1584

I can relate. I am the poster child for gluttony at this point. Can't wait to be done with them. If my ovaries are asleep tomorrow I would either be done or it would be my last night.


----------



## lanet

So when they check, do they want to see no follicles?


----------



## Peachy1584

If I remember correctly they want to see astral follicles. None of them should be growing or anything like that everything should be quiet and E2 should be low. Oh and of course no cysts or anything like that. When I had my last appt he said everything was quiet so I don't see on bcp's what could have happened since last week but with me you never know. When is your start appt again?


----------



## Peachy1584

And will someone be able to travel with you for your appts?


----------



## lanet

My trial transfer is march 6. I guess I'll know more then but I'm guessing I'll be on bcp until the end of march if retrieval is scheduled for April 6ish. Dh will go with me on the 6th, and for retrieval and transfer, but I'll most likely be going alone for monitoring. One of us has to take dd to school and go to work. I'm afraid those appt are done really early so I may be getting up at 3am...I'm thinking I will pack a bag and get a hotel if it's a situation where they need me back the very next day,


----------



## Peachy1584

I stopped bcp's before stimming. Look up the whole antral follicle thing. It's actually quite informative and has info on success rates based on how many you have. The advanced fertility center of Chicago has a neat chart if you're interested.


----------



## lanet

I looked it up. Very interesting. I don't know what my antral follicle count is. Maybe I can get an idea on march 6. They are doing a saline infusion sonogram too. I know that during my iuis when I was disappointed to only have one mature follicle they mentioned I had several small ones. Do you know how many you have?


----------



## Peachy1584

I will let you know tomorrow after my baseline that's when they count. Remember nothing you did before counts as it's totally not the same so don't worry. Basically what I got out of that was you want 16-30 and anything higher is because of pcos which I don't have.


----------



## mononoke

Hi Peachy, I had my appointment today and I saw the little one pretty big now, he is pretty quiet today but my OB was able to hear his heartbeat with a fetal Doppler with 11 + 4, it was hard to find though but with skills she was able to find it. BTW I am not sure if he's a he or she, I'm hoping for a DS since I already have 2 DD.

My next appointment with my OB is 03/24, she said everything is OK and well. I just have to monitor my BP, I have chronic hypertension so I am on BP meds. We are unable to do any genetic testing at this point because losing the other twin would throw off the numbers and would render any testing inaccurate. However, we are going on the 3rd for our NT Scan..

February is almost ending, I am so excited for you guys, this is an exciting and yet nerve wracking times...but let's all keep our fingers for all our success!


----------



## Seoul

Hello- If I remember correctly I got a bad cold after my transfer with DD and I am not the only one that this has happened to and been successful don't lose hope just yet. FX'd for you. 

Hope everyone is doing well. I am CD30 today and still no AF or signs of if she doesn't show in two weeks I will go in and talk getting a transfer anyway. With my luck it will be a 3 month cycle and I just don't feel like waiting that long. Good thing my Dr. told me there was no need to wait for AF to do a transfer I just wanted things to be as natural as possible for my body.


----------



## redbrick80

Good Morning Ladies! 

Glad to hear everyone is moving along nicely :) 

I had my transfer on Sunday. They transferred 1 embie - 5 A B. It was starting to hatch :) The transfer went well, very surreal to see it going inside of me, I was attached to it instantly. 

Our other 2 embies did not make it to freezing either. HelloKelye - it sounds like we are having the exact same cycle. I hope you are feeling ok - It is so hard to tell at this stage, but hard to know we would have to start from the beginning as there is nothing frozen. 

I have had cramping for what seems like forever, I finally realized that it is my progesterone supps making me feel that way. And I am so bloated that I look 6 month pregnant. It's quite funny actually. 
Anyone else have side effects from the progesterone?


----------



## mononoke

redbrick80 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Glad to hear everyone is moving along nicely :)
> 
> I had my transfer on Sunday. They transferred 1 embie - 5 A B. It was starting to hatch :) The transfer went well, very surreal to see it going inside of me, I was attached to it instantly.
> 
> Our other 2 embies did not make it to freezing either. HelloKelye - it sounds like we are having the exact same cycle. I hope you are feeling ok - It is so hard to tell at this stage, but hard to know we would have to start from the beginning as there is nothing frozen.
> 
> I have had cramping for what seems like forever, I finally realized that it is my progesterone supps making me feel that way. And I am so bloated that I look 6 month pregnant. It's quite funny actually.
> Anyone else have side effects from the progesterone?

Hi Red - Progesterone makes me constipated and I what I did to resolve it is by drinking prune juice at least a glass everyday and it seemed to help. Both of my IVF cycle, I have no frozen either..it was kind of disappointing...

I had a 5day blast transfer both on my first and second attempt. Its ironic because my first transfer I was so careful and really did a strict bed rest for three days :sleep:...and it failed. On my second attempt, I wasn't as careful and I was actually sneaking walking around the house when no one is around..

Hello - Hi don't lose hope, you can't sneeze out those embies they are microscopic :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul I hope AF shows her ugly face soon for you so you can do things how you want to.

Red congrats on being pupo! When's otd?

Mono I am so glad your little one is staying strong! Prune juice? I would have to suffer because I would not be able to choke that down : )


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet forget about out antral follie chat. Lol the nurse was none too pleased over me doing my own reading again. They really don't like google. Anyhow I had about 11 I think but she said she isn't really concerned with or looking for that at this time as she doesn't even count the real small ones she's just making sure the ovaries are resting and no cysts like we talked about. When you start stimming more can pop up anyways and that's when they start paying more attention and counting. It will be interesting what yours says though. I have to call at 3 for my blood work results and if good I take my last bcp tonight and start stims Sat. I am still reeling over how much money I spent today:dohh: were there any programs that helped with Menopur? Crazy expensive


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies..

I don't think we need to pay any attention to the antral follicle count. 

I had 13 follies at my baseline....then 4-5 were leading. a few days later. As of Friday I had 16 total follies and 5 leading. 
And as of Monday I have 7 leading follies and 16 total. 

So it changes quite a bit after you start stims 

I go in again tomorrow...hoping I'm closer to 10 leading. 

My ER will be Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Musicianlala

Hi ladies just saw this thread and wanted to join in! We've been TTC for 21 months this March, with three failed IUI's. I'm not ovulating on my own, when I do I have very irregular cycles. I was hesitant about trying IVF but we were very fortunate to have found an IVF study through our doctor and we were accepted so we start March 1st and keeping our fingers crossed that it works. Good Luck to all of you, I'm happy to have found other women going through this with me!


----------



## Peachy1584

Breaking sounds like great numbers!

Musician welcome! Does the study mean it's completely free? If so you are soo lucky!


----------



## Musicianlala

Peachy- Thank you! Yes the Study is almost 100% free (I honestly almost fell off my chair when I found out I was accepted) It's something I hadn't really wanted to do (IVF)... morally I just am scared about what to do if we have tons of frozen embryos but we will cross that bridge when we come to it. I feel like this IVF study fell in our lap so it must be for a good reason. We start March 1st and have to pay approx $2000 out of pocket. Has anyone looked into doing genetic testing?? I think we can pay somewhere around $3000 out of pocket for that... I'm curious as to what people's thoughts are on that.

Anyways the study is this... we are in either one of two groups. The study group gets 2 of their best FET's transfered in that have been chromozomally tested as perfect. The other group gets two of their best FET's transfered that have not had the new testing. Either way... it's two babies transfered... so for those two weeks I'll FINALLY be pregnant. Just hoping they stick!! 

When do you all start your IVF cycles? Any advice?? I've been doing IUI's with injectable meds so the only thing I'm really nervous for is the Egg retrieval and the progesterone shots :shrug:


----------



## Peachy1584

Music so of you're in the first group you get pgd testing for free and if you're not you can't have them tested? Is there a reason you would want them tested?


----------



## Musicianlala

Its a double blind study, we can't find out which group we were in until after we either are pregnant and give birth, pregnant and miscarry, or it doesn't result in a pregnancy. 

If we are in the 'Study' group that gets the genetic testing then all of the rest of our frozen embryos are also tested and frozen for us for one year.

If we are in the other group the two FET's transfered are not tested but then the remaining FET's are chromozomally tested for free and frozen for us for one year. 

So either way we feel like it's a win win opportunity. We have the chance to get pregnant via IVF for practically nothing and we will have FET's for the future that are tested for abnormalities --- I think it basically just helps to rule out which are the best FET's for future transfers and which ones are not. 

I'm basically a lab rat but... I'll take it if it means I finally get pregnant!

If any of you have a RMA by you (Reproductive Medical Associates) I'm at the NJ/ Basking Ridge location, you can look at their website! They're still accepting people into the Study I think! My nurse told me I'm one of 250 selected out of thousands. They choose people who they think have the best chances of getting pregnant on the first IVF try.


----------



## Musicianlala

Breaking Dawn, Good luck with your ER! (sorry I'm delayed you all wrote so much I'm just reading the posts backwards :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Music I would be a lab rat too! So when will you actually get to transfer?


----------



## Musicianlala

Peachy-
I'm not sure how it works exactly. I guess we all have to do FET's (no fresh cycle) so that they're all timed the exact same way.

My notes that I took when they accepted me say that I will do the injectables and the Ovidrel trigger then my egg retrieval (not sure the time frame of all of that since I've never done it but I'm going to assume it's approx the same length as an IUI maybe 10-14 days?)

They said they will do incubator photos every 5 mins for observation of the embryos that they will be frozen 5-6 days. 
Then I have to get an Endometrial Desruption like a biopsy where they scrape my uterine wall to increase my chances for implantation.

The study begins 7-10 days after freezing and then it's 3-4 weeks before they put the embryos in for transfer... hmmm after reading this I guess I'm looking at approx two months in total then... gahhh and I thought the TWW was hard :wacko:


----------



## lanet

Hmm peachy I'm thinking about traveling to New Jersey! Lol. But seriously! 
That's sounds awesome musician. 
Mono so glad your little one is doing good! 
Red good luck and I can't wait until I'm in your shoes! 
Seoul I hope af cones soon, is this the af after birth control? Or are you taking that? 
Ok peachy and breaking I'll forget everything we said about antral follicles lol. Did you guys do the saline infusion sonogram with your trial transfer??


----------



## Musicianlala

haha Lanet I think you SHOULD move to NJ! ;) Not sure where you are all from but I know that RMA has several locations around the U.S. so it's definitely worth checking into!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lanet...i did not have a trial transfer...

But I did have a saline infusion sonogram done sometime ago to view uterus health etc.


----------



## lanet

I had one awhile ago too, but they are making me do another for ivf. 
This is the 3rd day in a row that I've been absolutely starving, eat something, and then feel so overly full and nauseous for hours after:( I really hope this goes away. There's a reason I never took bcp for long:( I want to cry.


----------



## Peachy1584

Yes I had the saline done after my mock transfer. Sonohystogram isn't it? I was lucky that my bladder wasn't overly full so they did it right after otherwise you have to go empty your bladder and assume the position all over again. Yuck. Blood work came back good so I start stims on Sat . I have to take pills as well. Doxy and Flagyl a.m. and p.m. pretty sure those alone will make me ill. Follistim and Menopur will both be in the a.m. Have my pre - op appt on Thurs. Just a little overwhelming : ). 

Lanet I am without a doubt glad tonight is my last bcp but hormones are this whole process. I know it's hard but try to take it 1 day at a time. You have to keep your eyes on the prize! Sometimes I try to pick up sugar free candy to keep my mouth doing something have you tried that?


----------



## lanet

I get hypoglycemic easily so I think this is just making it worse so maybe the candy will help. It's called saline infusion sonogram (sis) but maybe it's the same thing. 
I feel like it will all go quickly after I get off the bcp. This is just a long boring part. But I'm keeping my eye on the prize for sure. Or "my eyes above the waves" from my favorite song right now that's really speaking to me on this journey. Oceans by Hillsong. 
Yay for getting good blood work and getting to start stims!!! I can't wait to see how everything goes for you. When is your first monitoring appt? Do you just start stims or have to go back for a baseline or did they already do that? And was the pre op appt for the retrieval?


----------



## Peachy1584

Yes sis is the same. My baseline was this morning. I have had to have a pre-op both times so you may want to plan on that although I think it has to be done within 30 days of surgery. I go in Mon for labs then Wed for labs and u/s. They already had me make those. My chart says he plans on 8 days and I know that can change but I hope he's right. I'm hoping to get more excited as things progress just a little overwhelming at times.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

hello ladies..

Lanet. Sorry to hear the bcp are making you feel awful! 

Peachy...yay for your baseline! 

AFM...had an u/s and b/w today and there are 8-10 leading follies...one is at 20mm.

However I'm not quite ready for friday...so ER tentative Sat/Sun.

I just got a call and have to decrease my stims again tonight...so definitely getting close!


----------



## lanet

Breaking what happens if one is that big? Will the others have time to catch up?


----------



## Peachy1584

Breaking that sounds real good to me! 

I got all my drugs today and I have to tell you even though I have done it before and knew what was coming I was still overwhelmed! All the meds, needles and pills make your head spin!


----------



## lanet

I can't wait!! I'm literally counting down the days. Mainly until I can stop these damn pills:( I think I may actually lose weight bc I now have no appetite and feel nauseous. And my boobs are heavy and sore. I will be ok with all of this in a month or so as long as it's a baby causing it. 
Amanda how are you??


----------



## Peachy1584

I really can't wait for it to be over too. No more bcp's for me but lots of other stuff that can really mess me with anyways. It's just such a different protocol this time and I am so unhappy about the PIO shots. Last time I at least got to use the progesterone in ethyl oleate and this clinic is insisting I use the sesame oil. I really don't see why


----------



## lanet

Oh no, what else is different for you this time?


----------



## Peachy1584

Well I took Doxy last time but this time I have to take Flagyl as well plus steroids and last time I did the Lupron and this time it's Ganirelix. Just a lot to wrap my head around since he even said I had a good response this time. Had my pre-op this morning and they made me do a preg test. Utterly ridiculous and just another cost really. It's -12 degrees right now with a windchill of -35 . I can't believe it's like this and almost March. Nuts. I feel like if it would just be warmer and I could walk around the lake that I would have a much better outlook on things. It's just depressing here. Plus someone hit hubby's car when I was at work last night and I noticed this morning when taking out the trash. I sent him a text as I don't want to deal with talking to him : )


----------



## lanet

Oh my! So overwhelming. I agree that a walk in the sunshine would prob do both of us a lot of good right now. My dr uses ganirelix too. At least that's what she wrote on my paper when she was drawing a picture of how ivf works. I called today to try to get a rough estimate of days I need to be there so I can schedule off work. I haven't heard back yet. 
It's not quite that cold here but we are expecting a big ice storm. 
I'm having a hard time dragging myself through my work day. I don't want to do any extra people etc. it's just too much right now and I'm really tired again. I'm also having heart palpitations. I've had them on and off for years and I'm wondering if the hormones are maybe triggering them. 
Idk if I will have a pre op appt. I'll ask. 
Have you started ganirelix yet?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

HI!! ladies, not much to report on my end. My baseline is at 3pm today, I'm pretty anxious!! Af blessed me yesterday, and she hasn't been very nice.


----------



## mononoke

HI Ladies:

Good Morning...

Lanet- ethyl oleate is way thicker than sesame oil..it takes longer to plunge it out from the needle...

Talking about PIO..I did all my PIO shots by myself since you have to do it same time everyday and just for mere statistics of having to do it everyday, there has got to be a time where I hit a nerve and sometimes a blood vessels :)...I still have a numb area on left lower quadrant possibly by hitting a nerve...and at least three times I hit a blood vessels and blood was just dripping right after I pull the needle (sorry TMI)...

anyway I am wondering how Hello and Red are doing, I am so excited for them..

Hello- I was reading last night and I read that your coughing and sneezing might be a good sign that you will have a BCP, its because its our bodies reaction of lowering your immune system so that your body does not treat the embie as a foreign body. So likely the fact that you catch sneezes is a sign that your body is doing its job....:babydust:
Also, I have read about the endometrial scratching, they do it a lot in UK, a little invasive but said it increases the chances of implantation by 5%..:)

Anyway I stopped my medication at 11 weeks...so I have left over medications. 

I have an unopened sealed estradiol valerate 5mg and 12 individually pieces of endometrin progesterone suppositories..(my OB said my RE did an overkill - I was on suppositories and PIO at the same time)..if any of you guys might need it let me know. My RE does not have a buy back so Im stuck with it.

I also have one vial of Menopur, if by chance any of you might need..just let me know you can have it.


I'm officially 12 weeks today and in my second trimester...:dance:


----------



## mononoke

Hello- I meant BFP not BCP


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Peachy...thanks hun. yes all the drugs can be overwhelming!!

Lanet...the big follie continues to grow and the others are catching up. it will just be bigger that the others

Had u/s and b/w today and everything is looking good: 10 mature follies (>16mm) and the big one is now at 26mm.

There are several..about 7..less mature follies from 10-16mm.

I got my hcg trigger and superfact...and am on "standby " to trigger tonight for ER on sat
I'm waiting for a call from the nurse.


----------



## Peachy1584

Amanda good luck this afternoon !

Mono actually the ethyl oleate is thinner and has less adverse reactions at the site. Less rash itching lumps etc. Nurse said if that happens to me they will give me a cream. Yay. CONGRATULATIONS ON 12 WEEKS!!!

Lanet I thought you were using Lupron or are you using Ganirelix differently? I am using it for 3 days during stimming to prevent ovulation.

Breaking can't wait for ER!!


----------



## redbrick80

Mono - 12 weeks!!! Such great news!

Breaking - good luck with your transfer - fingers crossed for lots of mature eggies

Lanet - hang in there. :thumbup:

Peachy - boo on the car... never fun.


So I'm 4dp5dt and feel pretty good. Still a little bloated but aside from that completely normal! I am so tempted to test on the weekend...but I think I should wait until next week.


----------



## redbrick80

Are you planning on or did you test during the TWW or did you wait for the beta?


----------



## lanet

Redbrick so exciting!!! I will test before beta but I will hold off on doing it too early...or at least try. 
Amanda good luck to you! Let us know what they say. 
Breaking that sounds great and you're getting so close!!
Mono congrats on 12 weeks!!! So exciting! How are you feeling? 
I know nothing yet about either of those pio or other shots...
Peachy idk what I'm using yet but I do know the one thing she wrote down to use during stims was ganirelix. I was assuming I would use that for the same reason you are. Instead of Lupron.


----------



## Peachy1584

Well its certainly less injections. Ask yours and I will ask mine and we can see why they preferred to use this protocol : )

Red I have to tell you I will probably not be able to stop myself but I wish I could. It was bad both ways. With my negative it was overwhelming and kept feeling every time I continued to test til beta praying for a line. Crazy enough the positive was utter excitement at first then I still had to continue to test praying the line would get darker and studying them to make sure I did and still being afraid it would end up chemical or come out low on beta day. Then beta comes and the anxiety of that first number only got worse waiting for the second then of course the stress and panic with all those cramps and pinches while waiting for u/s and to hear the heartbeat hoping it's strong. Now I could say I won't quit stressing I'm sure til I hold my baby but I know it will never end forever :winkwink:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Nurse called and I'm ready to trigger tonight! 
ER is for Saturday morning


I'm nervous but excited to move on to this step.


----------



## mononoke

good luck breaking...you wouldn't even know it...the procedure is fast...are you doing 3day transfer or 5?

peachy - thanks for the info. I thought the estradiol was a lot thicker because I draw it with the 18 gauge needle and for my progesterone I used the 22. Oh and I have to correct myself again :) this is my last week for my first trimester and on my to my second trimester....as you said the apprehension and stress really does not stop until you get to hold lo. after the ER, ET and then BETA and then every BETA you stress about the HCG number, then you stress about the u/s then you stress about chem preg, then you stress about m/c then..haaay it never stops..but its all worth it...


----------



## Peachy1584

Yay Breaking!

Mono I feel bad for you because my Estradiol is a pill I didn't even know that was an injectable. The nurse told me they don't use the progesterone in ethyl oleate because it's newer so they use progesterone in either sesame or peanut oil. I figured it was a lose/lose so stuck with the sesame and didn't even get an option for suppositories although that seems real messy to me too. Crazy what a stress ball it all is huh? Have you tried meditation or do you do the acupuncture?


----------



## redbrick80

Breaking - Sooo exciting. Best of luck Saturday. 

I'm really trying not to test, but it is hard. How long does the HCG stay in your system? and is an IVF cycle the same as a regular cycle? Mine is 28 days - so would be expecting AF next Wed or Thurs - does it work the same? I feel like an idiot for not knowing this. My beta is scheduled for March 10.....forever away. I think I may test late next week....


----------



## Peachy1584

Red how much hcg did you use? Egg retrieval would be considered ovulation day and that's when it's fertilized. Mar 10th is a while to wait. I think my test was 9 days after transfer but it I used day 5 embies.


----------



## redbrick80

Peachy1584 said:


> Red how much hcg did you use? Egg retrieval would be considered ovulation day and that's when it's fertilized. Mar 10th is a while to wait. I think my test was 9 days after transfer but it I used day 5 embies.

I did 10,000 IU on Sunday Feb 16th at 8 pm. ER Tuesday Feb 18th in the morning. Put in a 5 day embie on Sunday Feb 23. So it's been 12 days since the trigger shot and I'm 5dp5dt. Looks like I have a few more days to wait. Do you think the trigger should be gone by now?


----------



## mononoke

Peachy - I have massages once in a while just on my back and legs and I don't let my masseuse touch my abdominal or my lower back. I don't like acupuncture at all...don't know why. Can't find the quiet time to meditate either, used to do yoga before er and et but its too slow for me.. I run marathons and I crossfit and keeping myself still is a real challenge :)

Red- it might be too early for you to test...I did a 5day blast and two days before my beta which is scheduled 7dpt...I POAS and it was negative but I was very much pregnant with twins then. If you have regular cycle, you might feel some AF symptoms on the days that you are expecting it just because your body is used to that cycle, until pregnancy hormones activates and tell your body that you are pregnant. 

I really thought I was not pregnant because my breast was very sore just like when AF is around the corner.


----------



## mononoke

Red - the trigger should be gone by now...I also did 10,000 IU and did 5day blast...


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Everything was great ladies! Did my first injection of Menopur this morning and will do GonalF this evening. I go back Monday morning for blood work and to check progress.

How many days into injections did you start to notice symptoms?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks ladies!

Trigger shot last night along with suprefact. 

Now I wait....lol. until tomorrow morning. Will have to be there at 9am!

Red-brick...i would expect you to have the same luteal phase. so if your period comes 14 days after ovulation then consider ER to be ovulation date. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## mononoke

AMANDAKT512 said:


> Everything was great ladies! Did my first injection of Menopur this morning and will do GonalF this evening. I go back Monday morning for blood work and to check progress.
> 
> How many days into injections did you start to notice symptoms?

Amanda - It depends, are you going for 300UI for GonalF tonight? Some women does not have symptoms but some reported they have become highly emotional within 2 to 3 days, me I was very irritable and my poor husband was my outlet...I think I was on the same protocol as you (luteal) because we have the same medications.


----------



## Peachy1584

So exciting Breaking!

Red I think the rule of thumb is 1,000 units a day so it would be out by 10 days. Mine was out earlier though so I think you would be clear. I think I made it to 5 or 6 dpt and caved.

Amanda Yay for starting! I start in the morning and am expected to go for 8 days. What symptoms are you worried about? I don't remember stim meds being symptomatic for me until my ovaries got big and a little uncomfortable. I think the estrogen and progesterone (damn hormones) made me a little unstable : )


----------



## AMANDAKT512

mononoke said:


> AMANDAKT512 said:
> 
> 
> Everything was great ladies! Did my first injection of Menopur this morning and will do GonalF this evening. I go back Monday morning for blood work and to check progress.
> 
> How many days into injections did you start to notice symptoms?
> 
> Amanda - It depends, are you going for 300UI for GonalF tonight? Some women does not have symptoms but some reported they have become highly emotional within 2 to 3 days, me I was very irritable and my poor husband was my outlet...I think I was on the same protocol as you (luteal) because we have the same medications.Click to expand...

I am doing 225 of GOnal F... 

I am pretty emotional today, but doubt it is the meds. My grandmother is in her final stages of life :( and then work is being a big douche.... wish i could have a big stiff drink!!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Peachy1584 said:


> So exciting Breaking!
> 
> Red I think the rule of thumb is 1,000 units a day so it would be out by 10 days. Mine was out earlier though so I think you would be clear. I think I made it to 5 or 6 dpt and caved.
> 
> Amanda Yay for starting! I start in the morning and am expected to go for 8 days. What symptoms are you worried about? I don't remember stim meds being symptomatic for me until my ovaries got big and a little uncomfortable. I think the estrogen and progesterone (damn hormones) made me a little unstable : )

YAY! for you getting to start tomorrow, when will you go for follow up??

I am worried about all symptoms, I hope I don't lose my mind..


----------



## Peachy1584

You won't lose your mind hon ivf is one of the most stressful things you can ever do and it seems like you have a lot on your plate besides that. That's why I considered doing ivf in Cancun : ) try to take it one day at a time or as I say 1 shot at a time. I have appts scheduled got Mon and Wed and then we take it from there. How about you?


----------



## Peachy1584

Oh and I am doing 150 Follistim and 150 Menopur


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey ladies! Can I join? Today was EC for me. Didn't do too well. Out of 25 follicles, only 15 were large enough to harvest, and only 8 eggs came out of those. Praying so hard for a decent fertilization report tomorrow. Last cycle we had 7 ICSI embryos and 7 IVF embryos (after collecting 18 eggs from 18 follicles)- well, all our ICSI embryos stopped growing on day 2, so looks like we're one of those really unlucky couples that ICSI doesn't work for. Hoping that IVF fertilization goes okay- DH's sample today was his worst so far, much worse than last IVF, so we are a bit worried.


----------



## Peachy1584

Welcome Buny! I think 8 sounds like a great number and you were an overachiever before! Quality over quantity hon :flower:


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks Peachy. :flower: High quality would be great. I'm trying to remind myself that since only 10 eggs were used for IVF last cycle (the other 8 were failed ICSI) and we got 3 blasts from those 10 eggs, 8 should be okay. My DH's diagnosis is new as of the last few months, so I guess it just adds a whole new layer of worry. Up until recently, they said his sperm was borderline okay, but now they've officially diagnosed him with asthenozoospermia. If it's not one thing it's another, ya know?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Peachy1584 said:


> You won't lose your mind hon ivf is one of the most stressful things you can ever do and it seems like you have a lot on your plate besides that. That's why I considered doing ivf in Cancun : ) try to take it one day at a time or as I say 1 shot at a time. I have appts scheduled got Mon and Wed and then we take it from there. How about you?

IVF in Cancun would be amazing!! 

I will definitely be finding some quiet relaxing time this weekend. 

I also have an appt Monday, and then I'm sure either wed or Thurs.


----------



## Peachy1584

Yes Buny it is always something. 

I took my last bcp on Tues and started spotting this morning. I am bloated have a migraine and am moody as hell. Doesn't help that I haven't been sleeping well either. I don't know how women do the bcp's every month. People would totally think I was bipolar with all these highs and lows : )


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Peachy, I am going on day two of a horrible headache :( Ihave been off BCP for going on 4 days..


----------



## Peachy1584

Are you taking anything? I broke down and took 1 ibuprofen last night but with taking the aspirin everyday it makes me nervous. I'm trying to drink tons of water as well.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

I took a tylenol.. my information book says not to take motrin, advil or ibuprofen.


----------



## Peachy1584

Yes it says that In my packet but she told me I could take one here and there just not everyday. Apparently some people take it for anything. Tylenol just doesn't work for me but honestly neither did 1 random ibuprofen. Guess I'll just suffer : )


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Peachy1584 said:


> Yes it says that In my packet but she told me I could take one here and there just not everyday. Apparently some people take it for anything. Tylenol just doesn't work for me but honestly neither did 1 random ibuprofen. Guess I'll just suffer : )



Mine has kinda eased up, but crying sure doesn't help :(

I hope you get some relief soon..

Have a great weekend..


----------



## Peachy1584

Hope you can find some peace with your family issues. I know it's never easy no matter age when we love someone. :hugs:


----------



## mononoke

sorry about your grandma.


----------



## bunyhuny

After my EC yesterday they gave me ibuprofen for the pain, plus a couple extra hospital strength (800mg) ones to take home with me for later. I would think it's fine if you really need it. I know after transfer it's not supposed to be taken anymore, but that's for baby's sake.


----------



## bunyhuny

Out of 8 eggs, only one fertilized. I am a mess. I don't understand how this could happen. Last cycle we had 18 eggs. 10 IVF, 8 ICSI. The ICSI all dies by day 2 so we went with IVF again this cycle. Last cycle IVF yielded 3 blastocysts from 10 eggs. This cycle we have 8 eggs and at this point, only one embryo. How could this happen????? This is an absolute nightmare. I can't believe this. If the embryo doesn't make it to Monday, that's $9,000 just tossed out the window. I don't understand how this is even possible. We used the exact same protocol as last time. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Gestasur

Hi :) I'm wondering if its ok if I join in here? We are doing our first FET in March for surrogacy (I'm the surrogate) I'd love to chat with other first timers?


----------



## Gestasur

Gosh sorry I've just jumped in here, I am so sorry to read that bunyhuny xo


----------



## Peachy1584

Buny I don't understand either. Did they tell you last time who they thought the eggs they icsi'd did that? Could the meds somehow be affecting them. I understand your devastation but for now you still have 1 left and I am praying with everything I have that this little one makes it for you. :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Welcome Gestaur! That's what we're here for is to get/give support its a tough road. The fet is a lot easier though. What an amazing thing you're doing by carrying someone else's baby!


----------



## bunyhuny

They had no idea why ICSI did that last time. Just said that since standard (non-ICSI) IVF did so well, we would go with it again this time. All I can think is that my RE took me off of Metformin saying it is no help if my blood sugar is normal anyway- and now I'm wondering if she was wrong to do that. DH's SA was awful this time, but they said they thought it would be fine since we had such good fertilization last time. I wrote an e-mail to my RE as soon as I got the report, but she hasn't gotten back to me. I still have 9 months worth of Metformin, I may just start taking it again if our embryo doesn't make it. I'm going to get DH on some supplements as well. So far RE said there's nothing to be done for DH, but I am thinking that's BS.

I have no idea ho DH's SA's keep getting worse and worse. Two years ago he had 100mil/mL with normal motility and borderline viscosity, and now he's down to 20mil/mL with low motility and morphology plus the viscosity issue (which in and of itself doesn't mean anything once the sperm have been washed, so that issue is moot). 

The only other change that's happened in the last year is we've both lost weight and because of that, my insulin resistance went away. I lost 45 lbs and DH lost 20 lbs. We're still both overweight, but so much better. I really thought that would do a lot to help our situation.


----------



## bunyhuny

Gestasur said:


> Hi :) I'm wondering if its ok if I join in here? We are doing our first FET in March for surrogacy (I'm the surrogate) I'd love to chat with other first timers?

Hey girl! That's awesome you're being a surrogate. :flow: Nothing but well wishes from me. :thumbup:


----------



## Peachy1584

Yeah I guess you have to wait and see if they think it's a sperm or egg issue. Only the good sperm survive the wash a right? I haven't had to deal with that but I make hubby take a supplement anyways because I had read it could improve quality. Have you had the same RE the whole time?


----------



## bunyhuny

I had one RE up until my first IVF. For IVF we switched to an RE overseas because we couldn't afford IVF in the States. SO we've had the same RE for all of IVF. The first RE was the one who had me on Metformin. My RE here doesn't like Metformin and recommends against it unless there are major insulin issues (which I no longer have). 

I just wish I could get some answers! So far, RE is saying that it's all just LUCK. I seriously cannot believe that.


----------



## Peachy1584

No I wouldn't accept that either. Would it be possible to email your other RE and get their opinion on all of this? I obviously am no doctor but it doesn't seem right to me either. I mean it could be anything like you said maybe it is the metformin or maybe even a lab issue. Is what they're saying your hubby has a degenerative issue?


----------



## bunyhuny

Our RE hasn't said _anything_ about DH's SA's. I asked, and she keeps saying "luck, luck, luck". I really don't know what to do. We can't afford to go anywhere else, and this clinic is really highly ranked, so.... ???? I just don't know. Maybe after she has the weekend to review things she'll have something else to say. If not, I'm going to see if she'll refer our case to the head RE at the clinic to see if he has any ideas.

We can't ask our previous RE anything. He turned out to be a real jerk and we left his practice on not so great terms. We confronted him on some issues we were having with him being really disrespectful of our beliefs, and he sent us a notarized, certified mail, signature required letter withdrawing his service. Complete weirdo.

We just seem to have no luck with any of this. Diagnoses, RE's, everything just seems to go more and more down hill as time goes by.


----------



## Peachy1584

It's awful you have to go through this. Do you mind if I ask how much cheaper it is there? Do you live there the whole time? I know removing the cells from the egg to do icsi is very delicate and the egg can be ruined. You just never know and what you do know is only what they tell you. Hard to prove anything when you're dealing with things that are microscopic. Putting blind faith in not just one person but an entire clinic is hard and can be very scary.


----------



## bunyhuny

Over here we can do a fresh cycle for airfare ($3000) plus IVF w/blastocyst cultivation and extra embryo vitrification ($6000). So a total of around $9000 (give or take changes in airfare of anything extra that comes up.

This cycle will be cheaper since we won't freeze and won't cultivate past 3 days- so only $4500 including meds for the cycle. That takes the entire excess cost to our budget $7500 for this cycle. If we had had a normal cycle, we would have stayed out here for a FET (had we had embryos to freeze), so that wouldn't have even cost airfare again since we'd already be here....

A frozen cycle here is airfare ($3000) plus only $650 for u/s and transfer. 



In the US, I was quoted $14,000 plus the cost of meds for a fresh cycle, $5000 for a frozen, so it is a pretty big savings. We sold our house to pay for our first cycle of IVF and put a downpayment on an RV, and our rent here costs about the same as our mortgage payments, so there is no additional living cost. When we are back in the US we live in our RV at a campground (RV payment plus camp ground is about half what our mortgage cost used to be). 

Still, I really do wish we could afford to pay OOP for US IVF. I would give anything to have my home back and my life back. We can afford IVF here, but it is no life for us.


----------



## bunyhuny

Oh, and as far as living here. Yes, we live here the entire cycle and TWW. DH works from home for a company out of San Francisco under a special arrangement. He is a software engineer so he web-commutes to work each day. If we didn't live here the whole time, we'd have to fly back and forth and the expense would just be crazy.

It does get complicated though because Europe only allowed visits for 90 days per 6 months, so we have to be really careful how we schedule things. If this cycle ends as badly as it is looking it might, we may have to more to the UK for a month to wait for our next cycle. They are considered a separate passport/visa region from the rest of Europe, so we go there when we have to take time off between cycles but can't afford to fly back to the US and back to Prague again. 

It is really, really complicated.


----------



## Peachy1584

Wow you have given up so much. Let's not give up hope on the little embryo you still have growing. In the meantime you may want to start searching different US clinics. I have had people tell me similar costs to what you are paying and with the advantage of the RV you'd be able to travel anywhere. It may also be beneficial to look into trial programs clinics are offering perhaps you would qualify for one. Also if you do not already have children there are grants you can apply for and thanks to Lanet I was able to get half off my follistim through a program she told me about.


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks, Peachy. I will have to do more research into studies. Sadly, most of the studies I've found I don't qualify for because of my weight. I gained 110 lbs when I quit smoking in 2010-11 in preparation for TTC *facepalm*, and though I lost 40 in 2013, I still need to lose another 60 before I'm not classified as overweight. If you know of any studies that take women with higher BMI's, please, please, please let me know! That would be an amazing thing to find. 

You are right about looking at other clinics. We haven't had a chance to do much of that. I know of a couple clinics in New Jersey that are cheaper, but we can't take the RV north in the winter months due to pipes freezing. We may have to look into that option for the summer. 

We're also unsure of what the future holds as far as housing goes. The RV has been working the last year, but it is starting to not be the best for us. 2 people living in 350 sq ft isn't bad for short term stays in the US, but I don't think we can live like that for months on end. We've done a two month stretch once now, and it was cutting it close on our sanity.

DH is talking about moving back to California where his current employers are and plead with them for a raise to cover California IVF. I am really, really hoping they will agree.


----------



## Peachy1584

There was another gal that switched jobs just to get insurance that covered ivf. Would that be an option for you? I would think you'd only have to be employed for 90 days. God bless you because I would probably harm hubby being in such a small space for too long : ). When will you hear from them on your embryo?


----------



## bunyhuny

We're supposed to call on Monday morning to see if the embryo has made it. If it is still growing correctly, we will transfer Monday afternoon. I am really trying to stay hopeful.

DH has been looking for a new job, but since we've been having to travel overseas. DH had his title (though not his pay) demoted. He's had some interviews, but the best offer he's gotten so far was for $30,000 less a year than he's making now. (That's the same pay he was making six years ago...) That's on par with what a non-manager should make, but before all this mess, DH was managing a team. Obviously, he can't get manager pay ( or a manager position) if he's not had any manager experience for a year. :/ So even if we got insurance that covered IVF, we wouldn't be able to afford the copays, or our current living expenses.

There are so many screwed up factors right now. I know I sound like a negative Nancy, but we really do have luck this bad. No matter what though, I'm going to keep fighting for us!


----------



## lanet

Buny I'm so sorry to hear all you're going through. I can't help but think lab issue! I don't know much about it but of the ones they are working with during icsi are dying, it sounds like human error to me. 
Also I go to Kansas City and the cost the monitoring, retrieval, icsi, transfer, freezing, and storage for one year is $7800. It's a university Hosptital so they ask that you let students watch (you can say no) and then meds are extra but still seems close to what you are paying. 
I would have a hard time putting my trust back into an RE after losing so many eggs. 
Hi everyone else! Hope all is well. We have an ice storm coming so after work I'm hunkering down with some ingredients for chicken pot pie!


----------



## lanet

Also does that clinic report success rates like here in the states?


----------



## Peachy1584

An ice storm doesn't sound fun but I don't think we're getting above zero today. Staying in sounds nice thoughthough I am not looking forward to working tonight. Shots went ok this morning but the pills have to go. That's 6 a day and trying to space them taking with food and 2 hours on either side of dairy is a bit ridiculous. Can't wait til I'm done with them.


----------



## mononoke

Hi Bunny:

I am sorry to hear what you are going through but I wanted to commend your spirit and strength to hold it together and all the sacrifices you both have done so far.

I also have to agree with Lanet that it is possibly most likely human error. Both of my IVF cycles are ICSI and both did not yield any frozen embies. but at the end I have at least two (2) transferrable embies by day 5. Both cycles I have 11 retrieved 10 fertilized and 2 matured. If you think about it its the "law of average at work" for every 10 tries you would have at least the possibility if getting two (2)..so when you say that all ICSI'd eggs died, its either the lab or the hand who did it.

I also don't know what is your ties in Ukraine but there are other countries that has good fairly success rates and I have few friends who went there and have had live births like Taiwan and Korea - the only problems barrier is language. 

My thought are with you..and like what Peachy said before its the quality not quantity. What I did different on my second IVF try in which I am pregnant is that I took time for myself...I rest, rest and lowered my stress level. I also took time to rest after my first IVF attempt, for full six months. :hugs::flower:


----------



## bunyhuny

The clinic we're going to has a long term success rate of 41% and are considered the best in the region (and comparable to the best clinics in the US), so if it's lab error, it has to be a fluke since they mostly do ICSI at our clinic. I spoke to my RE today, and she was saying that sometimes men have sperm that look good, but that those that look the best actually have issues. Since standard IVF is most likely out of the question now, she is recommending PICSI. Apparently some couples just have total failure with ICSI no matter what, but PICSI then yields amazing embies. It wouldn't be the first time we're in the small percentage. (haha)

I also told my RE that we can change our plane tickets to go back to the US later than originally planned (March 30), but we can only stay here until May 9, since that's when our passport expires for this 90 day cycle. Luckily, she said she can do another fresh cycle in that time frame if things don't work this time- so though I'm still a mess, at least there is a plan going forward. 

So for now, RE told DH to go pick up some vitamins and antioxidants to begin taking in preparation for next cycle, and told us to remain hopeful for our embryo to make it to tomorrow.

I am trying to remain as positive as possible. After all, we did make it to the 10th week of pregnancy with our first IVF cycle. There is no reason to think we can't (eventually) get pregnant again.


----------



## Peachy1584

Buny I know it's not my business and we all want babies asap but doesn't a man make new sperm like every 70 some days? You'd think he should take those supplements for at least that long and at both clinics I have gone to you have to wait like 90 days between fresh cycles to give your body a chance to go back to normal although you can do fets between if you have them. I am definitely not trying to tell you what to do i just know how it is to want this so bad and i want you to have the best chance possible. You have been through an awful lot. Did she give you an idea about your embryo?


----------



## Peachy1584

Sorry just saw about remaining hopeful


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies

I had my egg retrieval yesterday...we got 15 eggs!!!....it was a long day and I slept most of it. 

Embryologist just called to give fertilization report...

13 have fertilized !! Out of the 15, 1 was not mature and 1 did not fertilize...

I am so relieved....we are unexplained and I was worried about eggs and sperm.

Now I'm praying they grow to 5 day ..and then they will be frozen.

We are doing a FET bc my estrogen levels are too high.


----------



## lanet

Breaking congrats and so exciting! Were you asleep during the er?
Buny hopefully this little embryo will do the job and you won't have to worry about another cycle. 
Peachy sorry about all the pills. That does sound tricky having to time it all right. Are you on them for the 8 days?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lanet..thx Hun.

I was on an IV and given sedative. I was awake. But very drowsy ..could respond to nurses but did not feel any pain.


----------



## bunyhuny

Breaking Dawn- 13 embryos is wonderful news, hun! :happydance: That is so crazy you were awake during retrieval. I know it's the norm at some clinics, but we do general anesthesia at the one I go to. (I respond absolutely horribly to conscious sedation and am not allowed to use it anymore, so I am amazed by how well many ladies respond to it.) So very happy for you! I hope you get many healthy blastocysts. <3 I think normal blastocyst response is 40% of embryos- so you could have 5-6 blasty babies come week's end! 

Peachy- Usually, our clinic waits a cycle before doing another round, but since we can't afford to fly back to the US and then fly here again (another $3200) in a couple months they're rushing it for us I think. I've been looking into it, and from what I've found, the most recent studies into IVF show that it is generally fine to do back to back cycles- just most clinics don't do them since historically it hasn't been the norm. 

Okay, so here's the bit about sperm that we've learned in the last couple days. Sorry it's a novel; we've had a lot of information thrown our way.

From what our RE said and the research we've been doing, we found out that motility isn't gained until the sperm are mature and out of the testes and this process is very close to the time of ejaculation (within a couple weeks), so it is a different system than the long maturation process. Because of this, it is the first thing to get better if issues are due to a nutrient deficiency and not to a hormone issue. (Forward progression is our biggest issue right now.) Luckily, we're most likely looking at deficiency since: 1) Things used to be totally fine. 2) DH's most recent hormone panel was normal. 3) DH has been strictly dieting for several months, cutting out all grains and legumes as well as most carbs including fruit... *facepalm* (Yeah... we didn't realize what that could do...) With correction of a nutrient deficiency, we've been told that sperm motility can begin to recover in a matter of days- especially if a man ejaculates frequently to clear out the bad sperm. 

As for morphology, development of the body and tail is the very last stage of development before sperm leave the testes to develop motility. This means it is also in the last month of development. So nutrient deficiencies can show a very quick drop in quality, but also a very quick improvement if corrected. (This is our second biggest issue, so here's hoping!)

Lastly, deficiencies in anti-oxidants, post morphological and motile development, can cause sperm to die/be killed by the body once they are complete. DH's number of live sperm have been getting worse and worse, but there are still a ton of dead/dying ones there. (This is our final concern, so if it's anti-oxidant deficiency, we very well could see a swift recovery with this as well.) 

Interestingly, we've also found several studies showing over the last decade that sperm production time varies from man to man. Some men can produce sperm from start to finish in as little as 42 days! (If DH does have any underlying hormone imbalance we're not seeing, lets hope he is lucky enough to be one of those guys!)

Phew! So that's what we learned today. 

Anyway, so DH will begin supplements now and will have a SA in a month to check progress.If our current cycle doesn't work out, then this next cycle we will do standard IVF if his sperm have recovered, half IVF half PICSI if they are better enough, and PICSI if the sperm are not of high enough quality yet to trust with fertilization. No matter the result of this current cycle, even if we do manage to eek out a BFP, DH is still to be on supplements and have a SA at month's end.

PS: Thanks for bearing with me through all of that. It REALLY helps to explain it to someone else. Still trying to fully get my head around it all.


----------



## mononoke

Breaking Dawn - that's exciting and good news...

Bunny - Thankss for the information, it was a good read, as on our part, it was a male factor fertility. My hubby has low count and low motility. Also, I was just curious it says on your signature that you had an FET transferred on 01/31 and was confirmed negative on 02/10... and you went for an Egg Retrieval on 02/28. So it only took the RE 18 days to complete an IVF Cycle. What kind of protocol did they use because in most countries like US and Australia there are two main IVF treatment cycles &#8212; a short cycle "antagonist cycle" which takes about four weeks with treatment commencing on the first day of a period; or the more common agonist cycle, which takes about five weeks with hormone suppression commencing on day 22 of a woman's cycle. 

I am praying for your remaining embryo.


----------



## mononoke

Hi Ladies

Two three days ago, I started feeling pulse in my upper stomach, right around the navel. I know for sure its not the baby because its slow and its way up there. So I know its my pulse because we have an abdominal aorta. However, I was wondering why I started feeling it and this is actually the first time that I have experienced this. I didn't have this before with my 2 DD.

Not sure if I have to call my OB or is it a normal occurrence in pregnancy and I am just more conscious about this pregnancy that I seemed to notice everything...Haay, the worry never stop really. :wacko::confused:


----------



## bunyhuny

mononoke said:


> Breaking Dawn - that's exciting and good news...
> 
> Bunny - Thankss for the information, it was a good read, as on our part, it was a male factor fertility. My hubby has low count and low motility. Also, I was just curious it says on your signature that you had an FET transferred on 01/31 and was confirmed negative on 02/10... and you went for an Egg Retrieval on 02/28. So it only took the RE 18 days to complete an IVF Cycle. What kind of protocol did they use because in most countries like US and Australia there are two main IVF treatment cycles  a short cycle "antagonist cycle" which takes about four weeks with treatment commencing on the first day of a period; or the more common agonist cycle, which takes about five weeks with hormone suppression commencing on day 22 of a woman's cycle.
> 
> I am praying for your remaining embryo.

Hey, thanks for reading. :thumbup: 

My IVF cycles are short because they don't suppress me prior to a cycle. (I assume that's because I do not ovulate on my own at all anymore so there aren't really any hormones to suppress, though I've never asked.) So either I go straight from one cycle to another, or I go into a fresh IVF or a FET cycle from an annov cycle. I'm lucky with this because I'm somewhat allergic to BCP (causes severe depression and flu-like symptoms). 

For this last FET cycle, my OB/Gyn back in the US did an u/s on CD52 of the previous cycle to confirm that my ovaries were not attempting any kind of follicular development and since they were not, I started progesterone suppositories the next day to trigger AF, then started estrogen HRT when AF arrived. (Had I needed to do a fresh cycle, we would have flown to Prague while I was taking progesterone so I could have gone straight into stims.) 

DH and I flew to Prague for a CD11 u/s (they check my lining before adding in progesterone HRT) and then on CD15 we had transfer. We flew home after transfer, but when our HPT was negative we flew back to Prague. I had testing to confirm the negative, stopped progesterone, started AF, and went straight into stimming on CD2.

Not sure what they do for other ladies that go to my clinic, just what they do for me. :shrug: Whatever they do, they do have great success rates- and almost 10,000 babies born over the last 20 years!


----------



## heidiliz626

After 5 failed IUI's we will be doing ivf! Went for bloodwork this week new re wants a new SA. Got my BC pills just waiting on my period to get the ball rolling. Yay!


----------



## bunyhuny

mononoke said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Two three days ago, I started feeling pulse in my upper stomach, right around the navel. I know for sure its not the baby because its slow and its way up there. So I know its my pulse because we have an abdominal aorta. However, I was wondering why I started feeling it and this is actually the first time that I have experienced this. I didn't have this before with my 2 DD.
> 
> Not sure if I have to call my OB or is it a normal occurrence in pregnancy and I am just more conscious about this pregnancy that I seemed to notice everything...Haay, the worry never stop really. :wacko::confused:

Ooo.... I don't know. Maybe you are just noticing everything more because you are paying so much more attention to everything? I know when I was PG last year I kept a log of even the teeniest thing I noticed. Then after my m/c I kept paying attention to see if those thing were just part of everyday life and a lot of them were. haha. But definitely call you doctor if it's worrying you. Worry is no good!


----------



## bunyhuny

heidiliz626 said:


> After 5 failed IUI's we will be doing ivf! Went for bloodwork this week new re wants a new SA. Got my BC pills just waiting on my period to get the ball rolling. Yay!

Hey congratulations on getting to start IVF! Such better success rates than IUI. :happydance:


----------



## lanet

Hi Heidi! Welcome, I'm on bcp now, probably for 2-3 more weeks. I can't wait to get this process going! 
Mono I'm sure there are all kinds of normal things that could cause that, we do have Increased blood flow during pregnancy. but maybe for your peace of mind just check with your dr. I can only imagine the things I will analyze when I'm finally pregnant! 
Buny I admire your strength bc I just don't know if I could to all you're doing without a break. 
Amanda how are you?


----------



## Peachy1584

Heidi welcome home and best of luck!

Mono as I get older I am more sensitive to absolutely everything. I notice everything. I can tell you 2 days before I am going to ovulate and be accurate. Perhaps your senses are just so heightened because you are paying attention to everything.

Buny I hope you all of that works out and it's an easy fix. This can be so hard both physically and mentally. You are definitely stronger than me because I needed breaks.

AFM- Something is obviously not agreeing with me as I felt like I was going to pass out at work today. Felt really hot and sick it was awful. Now I feel really tired with an awful lingering headache. Since I am on so much crap I don't know how to pinpoint what it is causing it or if it's just all of it together.


----------



## lanet

Peachy is it for 8 days? And what day are you on, 2? I know it's so tough but it will be over soon! I hope you feel better!


----------



## lanet

Breaking I'm so glad to hear you were consciously sedated and that it went well bc that's what my clinic uses too!


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks Lanet I went to urgent care and they told me to stop taking Flagyl until I talk to RE . In between 1-4% experience my symptoms. It's odd because they gave me 45 pills and I take them twice a day so it doesn't make sense and that's a lot of days. Last time I only took Doxy and that was for 5 days. I just have to wait til I talk to them tomorrow and hopefully they decide it isn't necessary. Try to stop worrying so much about retrieval you're going to be just fine : )


----------



## Peachy1584

Breaking that's amazing good for you!!!


----------



## lanet

Peachy what is that pill for? Or what is it? Hormone? Steroid? 
I'm trying not to think about retrieval too much bc worrying will do no good anyway. I'm glad it's finally march, I feel like this is the calm before the storm! 
I was looking at our extra room today and we were talking about how we will paint it etc for a nursery. Dd wants to be very involved and has some strong opinions! Lol


----------



## lanet

I just checked, it's antibiotic? I see doxy on my list. Other than that it's just prenatals, stims, ganirelix, hcg, and progesterone. Unless she adds something. There are other meds listed that say "might need" I can't wait to finally talk to her on Thursday, considering last time we spoke to her we were both in such shock we couldn't process information!


----------



## Seoul

Hi ladies sorry I have been MIA we went on a little trip to Japan this past weekend. 

Welcome to all the new ladies on here best of luck. 

How is everyone doing how are the ladies that are PUPO when is estimated test dates for you guys? 

AFM I decided to go to the Gynecologist today and get my annual check up so that if I do get pregnant I don't have to get it done then. Well the doctor was able to confirm that I have no signs of ovulation or signs that I will be getting a period any time soon so I have decided to just make my appointment and get things started any ways. Since I am doing an FET all they need to check is the thickness of the uterine lining and help it thicken if necessary to get it ready for implantation. Hubby is really busy this week so cannot watch our little one while I go so I may have to wait until next week but we will see if I am patient enough I may just have one of my friends do me the favor of coming with me.

Good Luck again to everyone.


----------



## bunyhuny

Seoul- Sounds like you could be very close to transfer. Congrats! :happydance:

AFM- Spoke to the clinic at 9:30 this AM. Our one little embryo is still alive and was at 6 cells when I checked in. Day 3 isn't officially over until this afternoon I think, so I'm not too upset that it's not to 8 cells. It was natural fertilization and they didn't put eggs and sperm together until just before noon. I'm sure fertilization took a little while with DH's sad swimmers... hopefully we will be to 8 cells by our transfer THIS AFTERNOON! We are about to head over to the clinic now. I know a single embryo transfer doesn't have the highest success rate for 3dt, but just to even have any shot at all this cycle is a blessing. Will be so relieved to make it into the TWW.

How is everyone else today? You feeling any better, Peachy? :hugs:


----------



## Seoul

Great news bunnyhunny one is all you need fx'd


----------



## bunyhuny

Just got back to hospital room after transfer. Embryo ended up being 8-cell with no fragmentation. I feel like we really might have a chance after all. Thanks for all the support the last few days. Ya'll are amazing. <3


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lanet...the doxy (Doxicyclene) is an antibiotic for to fight off infection for the ER. I started mine the night before and will finish taking it tomorrow .

Buny...that is sooo great!! Sending sticky vibes :)

AFM...now that we are having a FET...I am having an endometrial biopsy and a sono.

I've had the sono before but my RE would like me to have it again before ET since my previous one was 16 months ago. 

I've never had the biopsy before...anyone had it?

Will I get a call tomorrow for day-3 status even tho I'm doing a FET?


----------



## bunyhuny

Breaking Dawn- I've never had a biopsy before either. :shrug: When are you having it done? I hope you get a status update tomorrow. If they don't call you, definitely try to see if you can call them if it will make the wait easier for you.


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul Yay for getting started!

Buny Congrats on being pupo anythings possible!! 

Lanet I went in today for labs this morning and yes it's an antibiotic and they were giving it to me more as a preventative to make sure all my junk is clean : ). The nurse agreed I shouldn't take it again and we're hoping since it wasn't being used to actively treat anything that he will just let me stop we will see this afternoon. She said it's very harsh and some women have a hard time with it. I am sensitive to meds so it's not surprising and on top of the Doxy it's probably just too much.


----------



## bunyhuny

Peachy- That's good they said you can stop taking it. I hope you're feeling much better real soon. <3


----------



## redbrick80

Hi Everyone. 

Glad to hear you all are doing well! 

bunyhuny - Best of luck to you. Very happy that your embie survived :) 

Breaking - Awesome news!!!

I'm business as usual over here. This is the longest TWW of my life. I still feel completely normal. Every once in a while I feel like AF is coming, but nothing. So fingers crossed. I think I am going to test on Wednesday night.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Buny...i am having the biopsy on sat morning. It is not spsd to be painful. ...some cramping.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

redbrick80 said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> Glad to hear you all are doing well!
> 
> bunyhuny - Best of luck to you. Very happy that your embie survived :)
> 
> Breaking - Awesome news!!!
> 
> I'm business as usual over here. This is the longest TWW of my life. I still feel completely normal. Every once in a while I feel like AF is coming, but nothing. So fingers crossed. I think I am going to test on Wednesday night.

Thx hun!

Yes tww are not fun...goodluck with testing.


----------



## lanet

Breaking yes I knew what the doxy was for, I was wondering what the other one that peachy was taking (flagyl?) but looks like it antibiotic too. I've never had a biopsy done. Good luck to you! 
Peachy I hope he lets you stay off of it, are you feeling better today? 
Buny that's so great that it looks so good today! Good luck to you! Just curious how they decide to do a 3day or 5day? I think my dr says she does 5day. 
Hi Seoul hopefully you can get that cycle started soon!
Redbrick sooo exciting!!! How many days past transfer r u?


----------



## bunyhuny

Breaking Dawn- I hope it goes super smoothly. :)

lanet- From what I understand, embryos do better in the uterus than in the dish, so if there isn't going to be a choice to be made between embryos, like if there are only one or two, they do a 3dt so that the embryos get the best environment possible. But if there are a bunch of embryos growing, they grow them until day 5 so that the embryologist has more information at hand to choose the very best one for the highest chance of success. 

redbrick80- Thanks, lady! I've got my fingers and toes crossed for ya!


----------



## redbrick80

I'm 8dp5dt. AF would be scheduled to arrive on Wednesday or Thursday...
I'm going away for a ladies weekend this weekend. Beta is suppose to be Sunday morning - but I have to push it off until Monday. I feel like I will know by then anyways so what's an extra day. lol


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Hey Ladies!!! 

Went for scan this morning and 1 follicle measuring a 8 on the right and 5 on the left measuring 10,9,5,5,4 lining is 3.8. Waiting on estradiol levels to see if I adjust meds.

Go back on Thursday morning!! I'm starting to feel a little bloating, and I am constantly starving to death!!


----------



## lanet

Red if you are in progesterone af won't come right? You are going to test before beta? So exciting, you're almost there! 
Amanda how many days have you been on stims? Sounding good!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Red if you are in progesterone af won't come right? You are going to test before beta? So exciting, you're almost there!
> Amanda how many days have you been on stims? Sounding good!

I am on day 4. Estradiol came back at 146, which they said was great. I will keep the same dosage tonight and the lower the GOnal F to 150 tomorrow and then up it to 275 Wed all the while keeping the Menupor at 150.


----------



## lanet

I finally got some dates. I will take my last bcp on the 24th. So 3 more weeks. Baseline on 27th, stims most likely start on 28th. And then monitoring begins on the 1st. By then all you ladies will already be pregnant;)
I will be taking follitism, and menapur. Is that what you are using peachy? I'm glad bc that's the one I got a bigger discount on!


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet yes I am taking those. Not particularly fond of mixing the Menopur but oh well. My day 3 labs yesterday E2 was at 177 and they said that's very good so more labs and first u/s tomorrow morning to see what's cooking. Have a ridiculous headache that refuses to go away. Hoping my body adjusts soon . I am allergic to some antibiotics including cephalexin that's why I'm on Flagyl which is for my endometrial lining and he's not letting me quit he's having me use it vaginally and use the actual pill. Supposedly it's easier on your system I guess we shall see. Craziness I tell you.


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet so exciting to get dates and have an end date. Are the bcp's getting a little easier?

Red you have admirable will power!

Buny how are you feeling? A lot of ups and downs? 2ww is never easy.

Amanda you are the opposite of me as it's my right side that kicks them all out but great report and more will continue to kick out!

Mono how are you and baby doing? Still feeling that heartbeat?


----------



## bunyhuny

Red- Wow! Good on ya for being able to wait so long to test. I can never make it past 4dp5dt. 

AMANDAKT512- When do you go in for u/s? 

lanet- Yay for getting your start schedule set up! :happydance:

Peachy- I've heard the same thing about antibiotics being easier on your system if used as suppositories. I hope that works better for you. <3

AFM- TWW has started, and I wish I could test right now and get my BFP. Haha. But in seriousness, I feel great today. Like strangely great. Plus, my energy has come back again for the first time since the beginning of last FET cycle. The house is spotless. :winkwink: I know it's too early for any pregnancy symptoms, little embryo isn't even a blastocyst yet!, but I'm just feeling really peaceful and positive. Loving it!


----------



## redbrick80

Today, I am dying to test. Hubby agreed that we will test tomorrow morning before work :wacko: I feel good about it??? maybe?? I don't know...lol. I feel like I'm losing my mind. You guys will probably be the first people to know :) 

Glad to hear you have a date Lanet!! 

Peachy - Hope the new method helps with the side effects. 

Amanda - how are you feeling on the meds? my left side produced a ton of follicles too! 

Positive thoughts to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Buny so glad you are feeling positive will you wait for beta?

Red I have everything crossed for you tomorrow I am nervous for you!!


----------



## lanet

So excited to hear your results redbrick! Any symptoms?


----------



## mononoke

OMG..this is such an exciting times..FX'd for everybody here.

Buny - I am so happy to learn that your trooper made it, this could be the one, so relax as much as you can and happy thoughts!!!

Red - that's exciting...I think tomorrow is a good time and much accurate because when I POAS on 5dp5dt it was negative and then on then I did my beta on the 9dp5dt it was positive and I tried again another POAS and this time it was positive...FX'd for you too! yey!

Hello- how you've been? did you do your beta yet? 

Amanda - you must be responding well with your stim medicine because they usually lower it depending on what they see on your ultrasound...

Lanet - don't worries, days are flying anyway before you know it you will be on your 2WW :)..

Peachy - thanks for asking, yesterday I had my Nuchal scan and genetic counseling. My husband and I are very nervous every time I scan because of our experience with Baby B. But the technician this time was very nice and did her assignment. She said that she knew it was twins before and so she immediately hone in to the heartbeat to assure us that everything is well with Baby A. It's amazing to see this fully formed bundle of love at 12 wks + 4, complete with extremities and moving and kicking although I can't feel it yet. Its truly a miracle of life especially for us who are doing IVF because we saw them since they were a blastocyst. I did CF screening, and the genetic counselor were recommending three more (Fragile X, Sickle Cell and Hemoglobinopathy) thanks God, I am not a carrier of CF.

The nuchal scan also yielded that the thickness of the baby's neck is normal. I can't do any blood screening because we lost Baby B, and I declined CVS and Amniocentesis - I am really scared as I have read some women who have had m/c at 19 and 20 weeks after doing amniocentesis due to infections and possibly premature labor.

We finally broke the news to my husband's family in Philly, and they were very happy.


----------



## bunyhuny

Peachy- I'll probably start testing at 7dp3dt. I never can make it to OTD. If the clinic tested a little earlier I might be able to wait- but 14dpt is just too long.


----------



## Peachy1584

Mono that's amazing you can see little one happy and moving! You may be nervous but it must be a relief afterwards. Will you find the sex out or do you want a surprise?

Buny I know I won't be able to wait but I'm going to try. Since its a new clinic I don't know how long they make you wait but 14 days is ridiculous.


----------



## lanet

Mono how exciting, it won't be long before you feel all those kicks! 
It's getting hard to explain to my clients that I won't be here for a couple of weeks. They sound so disappointed, like I'm going to just take off for no reason (none of their business anyway) but I need a better excuse. They are already trying to book for those days and it's getting tricky! I'll be taking off 2 1/2 weeks. Mostly because I don't want to work the week of transfer and retrieval, or the week after, and I'm going to try to work in between monitoring appts but it will be hard in case something changes.


----------



## bunyhuny

lanet said:


> Mono how exciting, it won't be long before you feel all those kicks!
> It's getting hard to explain to my clients that I won't be here for a couple of weeks. They sound so disappointed, like I'm going to just take off for no reason (none of their business anyway) but I need a better excuse. They are already trying to book for those days and it's getting tricky! I'll be taking off 2 1/2 weeks. Mostly because I don't want to work the week of transfer and retrieval, or the week after, and I'm going to try to work in between monitoring appts but it will be hard in case something changes.

Just a thought: Why not take off the week before EC/ET and the week of? At least from what I've experienced, stimming is a total energy drain and emotions can get all over the place. (It's definitely my least favorite part of IVF and I wouldn't be able to work during the week before EC...) Usually there are a few days recovery post retrieval, but by 4-5 days after (around transfer), you're going to feel so much more like yourself. Plus, keeping busy during the TWW is so much better than sitting at home worrying about it!

I'm no good at an answer for what to tell clients. When I was working and doing IF treatments, I actually just told my clients that's what was up. But as a childbirth educator/birth doula, lady bits (though not usually mine...) were already a fairly regular topic in my world. :haha:


----------



## bunyhuny

Peachy1584 said:


> Mono that's amazing you can see little one happy and moving! You may be nervous but it must be a relief afterwards. Will you find the sex out or do you want a surprise?
> 
> Buny I know I won't be able to wait but I'm going to try. Since its a new clinic I don't know how long they make you wait but 14 days is ridiculous.

I know! I thought the norm was 14dpEC. Waiting 14dp transfer is just silly. They even wait that long for 5dt's! But if I get a BFP before then, they'll let me come in early. So may as well test.


----------



## lanet

Well so far I'm off starting day 5 of stims, which is when monitoring starts. I can always schedule myself for just a couple hours here or there. And then I don't want to come back right after transfer bc I stand on my feet all day, people come in sick etc, and I just want about 5 days to not have to worry about it. My clinic suggests 2 days of rest. It will be warmer by then and hopefully I can start some gardening plans. The downside is I won't get paid. But it will be worth it! A few of my long time clients know what's going on, but most don't, including my coworkers.


----------



## Peachy1584

I wouldn't tell anybody either. Most people say to wait til 12 weeks of pregnancy to tell everyone so when you tell everyone before you're even prego it can be a lot of explaining should things not go the way you hope.


----------



## Peachy1584

Also it's a real pain in the ass to tell/talk about it with people that just don't get it or have opinions on things they know nothing about.


----------



## bunyhuny

I guess I'm in a slightly different mind frame about it. DH and I told everyone about our IF when it became obvious we were going to have to sell our house to pay for treatments. There really wasn't a way to hide it since we knew we'd be going overseas for treatment. We have a FB page chronicling our whole IVF process starting February last year when we decided to go for it and get our house ready to sell. It's been amazing having all our friends and family support us through this. Even found out that a several of my friends have gone through IF, some IVF as well, and they have been a wonderful comfort. It's not the same as being able to log onto BnB and talk to other women who are actually going through the process now, but having our friends and family there adds another layer of support we wouldn't have otherwise. Plus, we put up a donation link on our page and we've had folks, some of whom we don't even know, help us with some of our IVF expenses. It might not be for everyone, but being open about our experience has worked for us. And yeah, it was sad to have to tell everyone about the miscarriage, but they were there with us step by step through things not going well throughout the pregnancy, and when the baby didn't make it, well, I don't think I could have made it through the emotional fallout without my friends and family- several of whom had gone through similar pregnancies and losses, and who were able to share what helped them recover from the depression. I had PPD post-miscarriage as well as normal grief issues, so being able to call people at three in the morning balling my eyes out was a godsend.


----------



## redbrick80

Well ladies - looks like it worked!!!!!!!!!!

I attached a pic. It came up right away - within 30 seconds. 

I've never posted a pic on here so let me know if you can't see it.


:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Peachy1584

Red woo-hoo! YAY! CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance:


----------



## lanet

Ahhhh!!! Redbrick yay!!!! So excited! You just started a string of bfps on this lucky thread!!


----------



## lanet

Buny what I've found is that most people don't understand, they think they can relate bc it took them a few months to get pregnant, or they tell me I should relax or have sex at different times. They just don't get it. And it's ok. Like the saying "some people won't understand your journey, and that ok, it's not for them". I feel more in control when people don't know. I have a circle of friends and family that do (very small circle) and I've even lost some friends that showed they weren't true friends when it came to the deep meaningful stuff. I don't have time for the ones that just want to have lunch and gossip. So my circle has gotten small but real. After everything I tried that I was sure would work, it would've been horrible for me if the girls at work knew. I felt stronger if I could cry about it in private. It's different for everyone and I think it's great that you have a great support system. I've thought about coming out about it all when I have my babies and I'm on the other side of it. But for now I'm just going to be very sneaky lol


----------



## mononoke

Definitely positive...woo hooo


----------



## bunyhuny

redbrick80 said:


> Well ladies - looks like it worked!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I attached a pic. It came up right away - within 30 seconds.
> 
> I've never posted a pic on here so let me know if you can't see it.
> 
> 
> :happydance:

Yayyyyyyyyyyy! That is so, so, so awesome!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: So many congratulations to you hunny!!!


----------



## lanet

Buny did you say when you plan on testing? Peachy when is your first scan?


----------



## redbrick80

Thanks ladies! It feels very surreal. Beta on Monday - I am going to enjoy the next few days and try not to worry about the numbers. 

I just want you all to know that after the ET you will feel very sure that it has worked. Then you will wake up a week later and be sure it has failed. I would have bet 10 million dollars that AF was on it's way. All I can say is trust the science. DO NOT TEST TOO EARLY. I tested this morning because it is CD28 = 10dp5dt. Hold out as long as you can, and if it is negative keep testing. 


I really don't have any symptoms. I am still bloated, but I am assuming that is from all of the drugs, my boobs feel normal and any cramps I have feel like AF cramps. I might be a little more tired and thirsty but that's it. 

Thank you for all of your congratulations. It really means a lot. You ladies are the best:hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

lanet- That is so true! People definitely say the dumbest things once in a while. DH and I just try to look at it from the perspective of how_ would_ anyone know what to say? Infertility is kept so hush hush that non-IF people never have the chance to even learn about how it is for those struggling with TTC. Though some of the stupidity really hurt early on when I decided to come out about it, now it's like, just them trying to say something positive means a lot.

When we only ended up with one embryo this cycle, we asked our FB followers to light a candle for our little embryo and post it to our wall. It was just really nice to see several people out there cheering for us and our baby. Meant so, so much. 

Also this cycle, another friend (who had never told me she went through 5 rounds of IVF) decided to PM me and share her story. It was absolutely heartbreaking, and culminated in her losing her husband when he was overseas serving in Iraq before they were ever able to conceive. Just awful. She just amazes me with how strong she is, and the fact that she is messaging everyday to check on me, it means so much! I can't even imagine how hard it is with all she's gone through. She and her bf are getting married next year and going straight into IVF again, so I really hope I can return the support. 

As far as your DH goes, yeah, I get not wanting to take the money... but take the money!!! :haha: My DH wouldn't want to either.


----------



## bunyhuny

lanet said:


> Buny did you say when you plan on testing? Peachy when is your first scan?

I think I'm going to start testing either Sunday (6dp3dt) or Monday (7dp3dt). I've heard most ladies won't show positive until 8 or 9dp3dt, but I know I won't be able to wait that long.


----------



## bunyhuny

Red- You are so lucky your boobs feel normal! They've got me on 200mg of Progesterone 3x a day, plus 1mg of estrogen 3x a day. Mine hurt sooooo bad. Ow ow ow ow owwww!


----------



## Peachy1584

I had my first scan this morning. I have 10 measurable on my right (the good side) and 7 less than 10mm. On my left I have 4 measurable and 1 less than 10mm. My tentative retrieval date was Mon and she said she can still see me making that but sees no later than Tues. We will know more at my next scan Fri.and I'll let you know my e2 this afternoon when it comes back. Tomorrow night I start the Ganirelix and another 75 Follistim at night. I really hope I don't have to buy any more Follistim but I'm sure I will have to.


----------



## lanet

Red I'm so happy for you! And good to know about no sore boobs, mine are unbelievably sore just from the bcp! I'm excited to hear what you beta is:)
Buny that is soooo amazing! What wonderful support! Wow your test date is getting close! I can't wait to see how it goes and thinking positive thoughts for you! (Yes men and their pride lol, us women would do anything for a baby!)
Peachy that's sounds great! Is it similar to last time? How are you feeling? Did you start the ganirelix at the end of bcp?


----------



## Peachy1584

I honestly can't remember what it was St this time last time. I start the Ganirelix tomorrow night and also a PM shot of 75 Follistim. She said it's pretty much to counteract the Ganirelix as it slows the growth but it's very in divulge of course. Did you get a discount on the Menopur? Do you know how much it is? The Ganirelix is pre - filled and I have 3 of them so that's nice


----------



## Peachy1584

I feel alright my headache has subsided thank God. I am bloated though and can feel pains and twinges here and there.


----------



## Peachy1584

And that nonsensical in divulge was supposed to say individual. Stupid autocorrect


----------



## lanet

I found a discount card for menapur but I'm not sure how much it helps. I'm afraid to ask how much it is but...how much was yours? 
So I thought we are supposed to start Lupron or ganirelix (what are those called, antagonist?) right before ending bcp. Maybe I'm wrong. Maybe that's not what I'm doing either. I'll know tomorrow!


----------



## Peachy1584

I did last time when I was on the Lupron protocol . The Ganirelix is used to prevent ovulation also but used differently. Instead of starting it early and taking it forever you just use the Ganirelix a few times during stims.


----------



## Peachy1584

Through my clinic I think I paid $69/vial but had to pay $100 program fee and I am using 2/day. Walgreens was $79 a vial. If I have any left over the clinic will buy them back though and you could never do that at the pharmacy. I am trying to be careful and only get exactly what I need on the other stuff.


----------



## lanet

Did the other discount seem to make a big difference?


----------



## Peachy1584

Through my clinic I'm saving $10 a vial after 10 vials because of the $100 program fee. If you mean the First Steps program for the Follistim (that was the only program I applied for) it was half off. So at my clinic I paid $1480.00 for 20 vials of Menopur but can return what I don't use and my Walgreens bill was $901 and that included every med I needed except the Menopur. I did have ins coverage for the valium and antibiotics. Before the First Steps program discount my total was $1400 and something. You won't know what it will cost you until you know how you respond. So hopefully you have a high/quick response : )


----------



## lanet

Yes I meant first steps. I'll find out soon enough! Those prices sound good though!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girls, 

I'm hopfully starting IVF again next month, I did my first cycle in September/October last year and was successful, My little boy Leo was born last month too early to survive.

We are doing IVF as soon as possible im just waiting for my first proper period after giving birth so it looks like it will be later this month or next before we start the cycle.

Has anyone started their cycle yet?


----------



## bunyhuny

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I'm hopfully starting IVF again next month, I did my first cycle in September/October last year and was successful, My little boy Leo was born last month too early to survive.
> 
> We are doing IVF as soon as possible im just waiting for my first proper period after giving birth so it looks like it will be later this month or next before we start the cycle.
> 
> Has anyone started their cycle yet?

Welcome back to IVF, hun. A million hugs to you. You are so brave and strong to start back to IVF so soon. It took DH and me a few months to have the strength to try again. I hope you conceive just as quickly and easily this time, and that it leads to a wonderful, happy, and healthy 9 months. :hugs: Lots and lots of love!

Today was 2dp3dt (one embryo) for me, so hopefully I've got a little blastocyst about to hatch in there. I'll be starting super sensitive hpt's on either Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Peachy1584

X miss Welcome hon. I am so very sorry for your loss I hope you find a happy ending to your journey here with us :hugs: We seem to have several stages right now and Red even has our first (of many) Bfp's today! Mono joined us while expecting early and she's baby dusting us all! Some people do say pregnancy is contagious : )


----------



## lanet

Hi missx! I'm so sorry about your loss. Peachys right, we have all stages right now. I'm going to be doing an April ivf. Best of luck for you! Do you have a diagnosis for doing ivf or just unexplained?


----------



## mononoke

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I'm hopfully starting IVF again next month, I did my first cycle in September/October last year and was successful, My little boy Leo was born last month too early to survive.
> 
> We are doing IVF as soon as possible im just waiting for my first proper period after giving birth so it looks like it will be later this month or next before we start the cycle.
> 
> Has anyone started their cycle yet?

Hi Miss..:hugs2:

I am very sorry for your loss. I could not fathom what you must be going through. Please know that you are not alone and that we are all here for each other and we can draw strength from each other's experience.

:Babydust:

:hug:


----------



## mononoke

Peachy1584 said:


> X miss Welcome hon. I am so very sorry for your loss I hope you find a happy ending to your journey here with us :hugs: We seem to have several stages right now and Red even has our first (of many) Bfp's today! Mono joined us while expecting early and she's baby dusting us all! Some people do say pregnancy is contagious : )

:hugs: funny you said that...because when the doctor who did my second IVF attempt was actually heavy at that time and was due on January. Everybody in the RE clinic was saying its lucky :) seems like it, now Red has her BFP...lol soon we will all have our BFP!!! yey!


----------



## mononoke

what I meant above is the RE who did my IVF #2 was heavily pregnant. :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you for your warm welcome girls!,

Lanet, DH has very low motility, everything else is average its just the motility. His SA results are all over the place the lowest result we've had was just 3% and the highest 45% but average is around 10-25%. Fortunately I don't have any issues at all. We have been TTC over 6 years now.

Congratulation on the BFP Red, H&H 9months!!

Also Congratulations on being PUPO Bunyhuny I hope your little embie is getting nice and snug!.

I'm really nervous about doing all this again, I LOVED every second of being pregnant and I want to be pregnant again so bad but its so scary. I hope I get pregnant first try again, I have no idea how ill react to a BFN but I've got to take the chance.
Pregnancy is going to be daunting too, I've got to go on bed rest from 12weeks until 33weeks only getting up to use the bathroom and visit my consultant, I'll have my cervix stitched at between 12 - 14 weeks. I know this year is going to be the toughest of my life.


----------



## Peachy1584

Mono I hope you're right. We think it's funny I'm getting ready to lay eggs :winkwink:

My E2 came back at 492


----------



## Peachy1584

Miss was it incompetent cervix? The one thing we all have in common is that we'd do anything to have babies. Don't worry because while you are on bed rest forever you can sit and visit with us to pass the time :flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yes it was, it should have been picked up at my scan I had a 14 weeks but they didn't bother to check!! if they had checked it would have saved my baby boys life an extra 5 mins and I would be buying baby clothes not flowers for his grave. I'm going to be a nightmare patient next time!.

I will be spending A LOT of time on this forum while im on bed rest. :haha:


----------



## lanet

I'm getting blindsided with pregnancy announcements today. (Not you red, I LOVE to hear announcements from people who have struggled) but from people that just oops! Pregnant. My client asked me if it was ok to color her hair in the first trimester and it took all my strength not to say "actually I don't do pregnant people hair!" Lol. Deep breath...soon enough it will be me. And I will keep that little secret and not feel that stab of pain any more. 
Miss I keep thinking this is def going to be a tough but wonderful year. Just a hurdle to get over. I was very sick when pregnant before so I'm preparing for that, and how I would work through it, and then standing on my feet all day I'm not sure how long I could work, and then how I could afford not to work! But it will be soooo worth it. And like peachy said, we will do anything to get our babies here.


----------



## lanet

Peachy is that good e2?


----------



## Peachy1584

Ya know Lanet I really don't know. She just left it on the message because I asked her to. I have a number to call in between 3-3:30 for any changes blah blah but I already knew mine because she told me this morning and I asked her to leave the value but she didn't say if it was good or bad. I have to assume it's alright because they didn't increase my dose because of it


----------



## Peachy1584

What time is your appt tomorrow?


----------



## lanet

My appts at 2pm. Which means I don't have to leave early but I will miss dd choir concert. 
She said all my other spots will be between 7:30 and 9am, which will mean I will be driving before daylight!


----------



## Peachy1584

I know the driving sucks but I would rather drive before dawn than in any traffic. So you'll get your schedule tomorrow?


----------



## Peachy1584

Miss you have been through hell and there's just no other way to say it. I hope getting your Rainbow baby brings you peace and happiness forever :hugs:


----------



## lanet

Peachy your picture is so cute, if this doesn't work I'm getting one of those!!! Lol. But no worries, this is going to work:)
I don't mind driving that early, I will just have a hard time exiting the bed. But at least I'll get a nap when I get home. 
Yes I get my schedule this morning. We were filling out paperwork today and for some reason I cannot decide on the "what to do with embryos after woman reproductive window(age 50) or something like that. Discard or donate. Neither feels right yet.


----------



## Peachy1584

We didn't get that question. Although I'm sure what you've already decided will apply. Like when you are done having children you wouldn't want to keep paying for them to be stored anyways. If that's even an issue. If you have frozen ones you could use them up and be done with it. Most women I know don't have 20 of them or anything you know?


----------



## lanet

Yes I'm aware most of these situations aren't even relevant, it still makes you think when you have to put it on paper.


----------



## Peachy1584

Donating them for someone else to have a baby is a very unselfish thing to do its just not something I could do. To me it's like giving a baby up for adoption and I couldn't give my baby away. I saw on the news (you could probably Google and find it) that stayed in touch with the couple and even had a family photo together. Maybe it would be easier for me to donate just my eggs as then it would be someone else's child not mine and my husband's where we had their full biological siblings. I really don't know that's why I said before I am glad I am too old because I am too selfish. I do give all the credit in the world though to couples who can.


----------



## Peachy1584

Also there was another gal who when I first started could only do ivf if she donated eggs to be able to afford it. She felt as if she had no choice and really didn't want to do it but did in the end anyways. On a happy note she ended up first time lucky and got a baby of her own and hoped her eggs would not thaw or ever be used.


----------



## lanet

My husband is all for donating. I just keep thinking off all kinds of scenarios. What if that baby grew up and fell in love with our baby?


----------



## Seoul

Hi Ladies!

Red- Congratulations that is amazing so happy for you!

Peachy- Glad to hear things are going along.

Miss- So sorry for your loss. I would be a nightmare patient as well if I were you. I hope AF shows her face soon so you can get started it sucks being in limbo.

Bunny- FX'd for you I like you am really impatient and will try testing almost immediately but hubby hates it so I have to behave. 

lanet- what is next step for you?

AFM- i went to my Doctor's yesterday morning and told him I was ready and am sick of waiting for an AF that may not show for months so he gave me a progesterone shot to induce my period and get things started. OUCH! I forgot how much those suckers hurt. and it was on the side I sleep on so every time I moved in bed it would wake me up :( Do you gals have any idea how long after the shot you should get some bleeding? Anyhow as soon as I have bleeding I will go in and he will start me on estrogen pills to thicken my lining and as we progress we should be able to set a date for transfer. I think last time it took about 10 days to get my lining to the thickness it needs so hopefully by the end of the month I should be PUPO.


----------



## bunyhuny

Seoul- I had a PIO injection to bring on AF for my first IVF cycle and it was 4 days from injection to AF. I_ think _my RE said 3-6 days is the norm. :shrug:


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul glad you're getting things moving. This time I have to do the progesterone in sesame oil shots and am nervous. Hopefully I have more cushion than you do :D


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet that scenario sounds like Lifetime movie : ). Jokes aside though I would be scared we would have a girl and see a little girl that looked identical so I would always wonder and if I knew I would want her back. You know hubby may feel differently when he looks into the eyes of your little one. They to relax today and enjoy your ride. Don't forget to ask why they decided to use the Ganirelix protocol instead of Lupron. I still have to ask myself but only see nurses now til retrieval.


----------



## redbrick80

Good Morning Ladies, 

Miss - welcome and we are so happy to have you. My heart really goes out to you, my eyes welled up reading your story. We will keep you company the entire time and you are allowed to be as crazy as you want next time. It is well warranted !:hugs:

Lanet - I'm pumped for you to start your cycle!

Peachy - keep us updated on your stats and I love your picture

Buny - how are you holding up? what day is test day again?

Seoul - I hope your cycle starts soon fx.


----------



## Peachy1584

Red do you get to go in sooner? Can't wait to hear your beta. I am nervous because I think I may be getting sick. Will they still do it if you're sick?


----------



## redbrick80

I'm leaving for a ladies weekend today and won't be back in town until Sunday night, so will wait until Monday am for Beta. I tested again today (my husband asked why...lol - such a man lol) and the test today was darker, so that enough to keep me sane for the weekend. 


Peachy - I don't know if being sick changes anything? I would say no. Try to get a ton of sleep and fight it off.


----------



## Peachy1584

Darker is fabulous!! Enjoy your weekend and relax. God knows you deserve/need it!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Peachy1584 said:


> Donating them for someone else to have a baby is a very unselfish thing to do its just not something I could do. To me it's like giving a baby up for adoption and I couldn't give my baby away. I saw on the news (you could probably Google and find it) that stayed in touch with the couple and even had a family photo together. Maybe it would be easier for me to donate just my eggs as then it would be someone else's child not mine and my husband's where we had their full biological siblings. I really don't know that's why I said before I am glad I am too old because I am too selfish. I do give all the credit in the world though to couples who can.




lanet said:


> My husband is all for donating. I just keep thinking off all kinds of scenarios. What if that baby grew up and fell in love with our baby?

I donated half of my eggs with my last IVF cycle, I was happy to do it. Its like providing the missing ingredient for a couple who want a baby but with out an egg could not. If I didn't have eggs I would be looking for donor eggs too.

I got 15 eggs and donated 8 kept 7 for myself. There are things in place so that they will never meet, not in the same region and such you are also allowed to know the date of birth and the sex of a baby born from your donation. As long as your open with children that you have donated eggs then there is nothing to worry about :). Anyway it would be no different to men that go around making multiple women pregnant without a second thought.

This cycle I want to freeze embryos for ourselves to use in the future a FET sounds so much more relaxed than a full IVF round but I'll be donating again once I've done having children or if we have no more frosties and want another baby I will share my eggs again.

It gives me a warm fuzzy feeling knowing I could make someone elses dreams come true without even meeting them <3


----------



## Peachy1584

Miss I look at it like adoption not eggs/embryos and I think what you're doing is very admirable but what happens if they want to meet you or in Lanet case it would be both biological parents? Is there like a registry? I was watching an MTV reality show about a bunch of kids trying to find their sperm donor and all of their siblings. It's absolutely fascinating!


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet can you tell me that other program besides First Steps? I'd like to share it with another gal but my memory is shorter than my little toe!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Once they are 18 they can contact the HFEA who regulate it all here and get your name and address. When you donate you can write a letter so any potential child, some people are happy just knowing that their egg was donate for a good cause and that's the end of it, I wrote a letter explaining why I had done it and that when they are 18 my door is always open, if they need answers I am happy to give it to me.

Its so much more regulated than sperm donation.

I don't think I would donate embryos, then I think it would feel like my child and I think that will make it harder to do.


----------



## Peachy1584

Wow that's amazing! I agree about the embryos because I'd have their full biological sibling sitting there. My sister was adopted from Korea and even though she's gone there there's no hope of finding her parents but she doesn't mind as she doesn't feel like she could identify with them but I know others that feel differently and had a hard time with it all. Although with donation could they use them anytime forever? Even if you aren't around anymore?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies...

Been following along the past couple days but didn't have much to update. Was dealing with the post ER bloat...which is soo much better can finally fit in my pants.

Today is day-5 for our embies and the embryologist called...i was so nervous waiting for her call today but I am soo relieved..

We have 9 embies to freeze (!!!!) she said 4 our AA, 1 is AB and 4 are compacted which she said is the blastocyst stage. 

I'm sooo thankful...


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Peachy1584 said:


> Wow that's amazing! I agree about the embryos because I'd have their full biological sibling sitting there. My sister was adopted from Korea and even though she's gone there there's no hope of finding her parents but she doesn't mind as she doesn't feel like she could identify with them but I know others that feel differently and had a hard time with it all. Although with donation could they use them anytime forever? Even if you aren't around anymore?

The 8 Eggs I donated will be treated as if they can from the women herself so if she has some frosties they are hers to use if/when she wants to, but any children born at anytime I have the legal right to find out about (DOB & Sex)



Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> Been following along the past couple days but didn't have much to update. Was dealing with the post ER bloat...which is soo much better can finally fit in my pants.
> 
> Today is day-5 for our embies and the embryologist called...i was so nervous waiting for her call today but I am soo relieved..
> 
> We have 9 embies to freeze (!!!!) she said 4 our AA, 1 is AB and 4 are compacted which she said is the blastocyst stage.
> 
> I'm sooo thankful...

Congratulations!!, That's fantastic!!! So please for you.


----------



## Peachy1584

OMG Breaking that's awesome! Now when will fet be?\\:D/


----------



## lanet

Miss I would have an easier time donating eggs than embryos, and the paper we are having to fill out is about embryos as they will fertilize all of my eggs. My paperwork says it is full anonymity and they would never have access to anything more than our medical/genetic history. And that we would have no rights to find out anything. I'm not even sure I would want to know anyway. I told my husband I'll just keep going back until I've given birth to all of them;)it changes things when they are fertilized. I know a few girls that can never have their own baby and sometimes I think it would be easier to donate to them so I would know that they are taken care of. But then I think id want that baby. 
So much to think about!
Breaking are you freezing all of them and doing a fet? It sounds like you have a great bunch of embies!!
Red enjoy your weekend away!
Seoul maybe we will be in the 2ww together. 
I'm getting ready to make the long trip to the RE for bloodwork, trial transfer, SIS, and to finally have my list of questions answered. One usvtgat I suffer terribly from allergies all year and have to take an antihistamine. I wonder if that's ok? 
Peachy I'll try to get info about the ganirelix!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Its so different in different countries, the law was only recently changed here in England so the child can legally find biological parents.

x


----------



## messica

Sneaking in if that's ok! I've been chatting briefly with Peachy about saving money on meds and she let me know it sounds like we'll be on a similar schedule lanet. Started bcp/antibiotic last night. RN appt/saline sono/trial transfer is next week, stims start to set third week in March, and God willing ER will be end of the month/beginning of April (we'll be doing ICSI and 5 day transfers). I am both excited and terrified at the same time.

This will be our first attempt at IVF. I've been stalking this thread following all of your stories and find myself saying prayers for you all daily......wishing everyone so much luck....


----------



## lanet

Messica hello and I'm glad to have someone close to my schedule! 
And that reminds me peachy asked about the other discount med program, it's compassionate care


----------



## messica

Are programs like that something you apply for through your clinic? Or do you google them up and do them on your own?

To come up with the funds to pay for the bulk of a cycle only to be confronted with meds costing a span for $2-4,000 is daunting. 


I do think I'll likely respond well because I did on just clomid and femara and I think that's half the battle? But still, every penny counts right now!


----------



## mononoke

Hi Breaking - congratulations on your embies..that is a fantastic number!!!

Red - go ahead, have fun and relax you deserve it!

Peachy - like you I am very selfish, and my husband spoils me when we were filling out the forms for IVF, We chose that I have the discretion regarding the disposition of frozen embies if he die, but if I die, I want it to be destroyed. 

Miss- How are you doing? I admire your genuine intent to help other people. Laws does varies in different countries, Heck, laws varies in the United States in every states. CA is the same with MO, complete anonymity in egg donation. I have the same fear like Lanet, I truly could not strike out the possibility of another sibling meeting and falling in love with each other, after all...its a truly small world. I was born and raised in the Philippines 7, 000+ miles away and sometimes I would meet people from high school randomly in the United States... I think the farthest was meeting a childhood neighbor when I went to visit another unrelated friend in Birmingham, UK.:) 

Sending you hugs and baby dust! 

Bunny- I can't wait for you to test. I am getting excited for you too. I am praying for us in this thread to have a streak of BFP's...

AFM - I am officially 13 weeks today, my clothes are starting to get snug. I need to buy new pants.


----------



## mononoke

Messica - those are programs that usually your RE clinic will offer but if they don't,..I'm pretty sure you can still go online and apply since it is sponsored by the drug manufacturer itself not by any government grants or RE clinics. The one I have used before was Serono Compassionate Care. 

Also, its totally up to you, there are some threads here where you can buy some left over IVF medications. There are programs like what Peachy has that the RE clinic buy back their left overs. FDA however, does not allow return of medications because then the pharmacy could not guarantee the drug anymore. As long as you trust the person you are buying it from and you can see also if its sealed(most of them are individually wrapped even the progesterone suppositories).


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks so much everyone!

Yes we are freezing all of them and then will do a FET. 

I am waiting for AF...not sure when she will come bc this was my retrieval cycle. So normally O on cd14 with 28 day cycle. 
I had retrieval on CD17...so maybe af will be a few days later.


----------



## lanet

So do you have idea of when transfer will be?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

mononoke said:


> Hi Breaking - congratulations on your embies..that is a fantastic number!!!
> 
> Red - go ahead, have fun and relax you deserve it!
> 
> Peachy - like you I am very selfish, and my husband spoils me when we were filling out the forms for IVF, We chose that I have the discretion regarding the disposition of frozen embies if he die, but if I die, I want it to be destroyed.
> 
> Miss- How are you doing? I admire your genuine intent to help other people. Laws does varies in different countries, Heck, laws varies in the United States in every states. CA is the same with MO, complete anonymity in egg donation. I have the same fear like Lanet, I truly could not strike out the possibility of another sibling meeting and falling in love with each other, after all...its a truly small world. I was born and raised in the Philippines 7, 000+ miles away and sometimes I would meet people from high school randomly in the United States... I think the farthest was meeting a childhood neighbor when I went to visit another unrelated friend in Birmingham, UK.:)
> 
> Sending you hugs and baby dust!
> 
> Bunny- I can't wait for you to test. I am getting excited for you too. I am praying for us in this thread to have a streak of BFP's...
> 
> AFM - I am officially 13 weeks today, my clothes are starting to get snug. I need to buy new pants.

It would be a risk doing it completely anonymously. It must make it really hard for women needing eggs to get donations and getting them quickly.

I live just 45mins drive away from Birmingham, I'm in Nottingham.

Also when I started to get a bump when I was pregnant with Leo I did the bobble trick, keep your pants unbuttoned and loop a hair tie through the hole and around the button, it got me about 3 weeks extra in my trousers didn't have to buy maternity until 16 weeks!.


----------



## lanet

Messica the programs are not through my clinic, although my clinic told me about them. It's just a program that you apply online, and they work with different pharmacies, such as walgreens. 
Mono exciting that you need new pants! I can't wait to be at that point. I'm afraid I'll need new pants before my transfer even gets here;) haha. 
Messica do you know which meds you will be using? First steps is for follitism and compassionate care for gonal f. My dr seems to think I will respond well too, but I guess we will see.


----------



## lanet

Miss and mono on the pants situation, this didn't exist when I was pregnant 11 years ago, but this time I want one of those belly bands that allow you to unbutton your pants and the band holds them up.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I was planning on buying one so I didn't have to wear maternity jeans all the time just before I went into labor they do look good. 

My big butt held mine up ok for those three weeks :haha:


----------



## Peachy1584

Hello Messica glad you made it over! My sister saw a Robin so it's all up hill with this atrocious weather!

Mono Yay for 13 weeks! Are you feeling more relaxed/confidant? That's exactly what we did on our papers :winkwink:

Lanet on the first steps one you'll also get the discount on your Ganirelix. Make sure you let us know how it went on the way home.


----------



## lanet

We decided I get the embies if we get divorced or if something happens to hubby. I still have the blank line on the question of what happens when I'm 50. I think bc I don't see the other scenarios happening at all, but I am going to turn 50 one day (far far far away) lol, so it's more real. I would think the embies would be too old by then anyway. 
Peachy we have sunshine and 40s today, near 60s next week for spring break. I'm sooo ready to be out from under this snow!


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet bragging about the weather is not nice :) we are getting to low 40's on Monday I think. We deserve a break.

Messica since you are doing your monitoring at home will your insurance cover it? Some people have been lucky with that and I really hope you are one of them that would be a huge help.


----------



## Peachy1584

I have already bought like 8 new skirts for spring which are 95%rayon 5%spandex so I should stay comfy for along while. Can't wait to have to worry about maternity gear!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

lanet said:


> So do you have idea of when transfer will be?

My guess is end of march/start of april.

I'm basing this on AF coming on cd29-cd32. And some ppl said in here that 5-day blasts are transferred on O day + 5. Which is cd 19 for me.

Obviously a lot of guessing of dates


----------



## tulip1975

Peachy - I love your avatar so much - makes me smile!


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks Tulip he's got his rain boots on and like me is ready for spring : ). How are you doing?


----------



## messica

lanet - I'm not sure exactly what meds they'll be doing, we'll find that out next week. I do know RE has set us up on the Lupron protocol if that's any indication? All I know is in the packet it says there will be stim injections, another med added after stims and then progesterone through week 12 if we're successful. I have ordered HCG from walgreens specialty clinic and it was great. They delivered to my door FedEx overnight which really helped preserve our privacy. We live in a tiny town and everyone knows everyone. Guaranteed if I had to go pick those things up at the pharmacy I'd run into at least a half dozen people we know and I'm not keen on all the questions that would follow!

peachy - rumor has it we'll hit 30's/40's this week! Get over this windy junk today and fingers crossed it'll be smooth sailing from there (knocking on wood LOUD lol)

Monitoring in Staples wasn't covered during our previous IUI attempts so I don't think it'll be covered this time either. Should be cheaper though, or at least that's what my doc here said (not to mention all the gas money we'll save :thumbup:). We have coverage for infertility diagnostics (with a lifetime cap of $5000) so at least our initial consult and saline sono down there will count towards the annual deductible. I'm not complaining because that benefit just started new last August, we could have been doing it completely alone!


----------



## Peachy1584

Messica call your Dr and ask what you will be on or if you have a choice. I don't know about the Compassionate Care program but First Steps goes through Walgreens and they will deliver it all to your door as well. Hopefully you will be right on target with meds so don't have to worry about running to the pharmacy to get a little more. 

I have to tell you my ovaries are making things quite uncomfortable already.


----------



## lanet

Ok girls. Well that saline sonogram was traumatizing! I cramped so severely that I yelled out and tensed up. So she did it very quickly. She said my uterus was perfect and beautiful and ready for a little embryo:) I told her about the problem the dr had during my iui with getting the catheter in, she said my cervix is to the side and downward but now she's mapped it out so no worries. 
The medication demo and briefing was intense, so much info, no way to retain it all. But she was very thorough and answered all my questions and I feel good about it. 
I asked about a Lupron vs ganirelix, she said the Lupron protocol is used more for someone with pcos that needs a little extra supression or for a poor responder to give an extra lh boost. So I start ganirelix at some point, they said the will check on day 5 to see if I'm ready for it, but that 50% of people aren't ready then.
I start with 150 follistim, and 1 vial menapur. I will use Novarel instead of ovidrel. And my progesterone will be endometrium suppositories.
Also I won't take the doxy until after transfer, and medrol(steroid),and will also take baby aspririn after transfer for several weeks. And one of the best parts....I will be asleep for retrieval!!!! What a relief!
They took 6 viles of blood!! 
So all dh has to do is take 4 doses of antibiodic and give a sample. Oh he's going to get payback when I have middle of the night specialty cravings;)
I feel really good and informed about everything. 
Do those doses sound similar to yours peachy? I know some of it is different.


----------



## lanet

Messica that's a great benefit! I have no benefits for diagnostics. 
Peachy did your dr give you exercise restrictions? She told me no exercise once I start meds. Bc of the enlarged ovaries like it sounds like you're getting!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Peachy...of you can feel your ovaries you are getting close! 

Just a warning though, I felt more uncomfortable with my ovaries after the ER. Bc not only are they still large but sore after retrieval.


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet it really is a butt load of info and a lot to process. Try to take it one step at a time if you can. I know you were nervous about retrieval so I'm very glad you get to be asleep. Yes I got the no exercise bit as well but since I feel like a big blob most of the time I haven't really cared : ). It's day 6 for me and I am starting the Ganirelix tonight. Our stim difference is that I am doing 2 vials of Menopur and it seems like it's going faster this time. How is hubby absorbing all of this?

Breaking last time I did real well afterwards so hoping I feel the same this time. I know I am ready to lay some eggs : ). Are you feeling all better now?


----------



## messica

peachy - I will definitely be dropping them a line tomorrow to find out!

lanet - is the pain during the saline sono something that you took any pain medication before or after for? My anxiety is bad enough as it is and I've read about it being pretty uncomfortable from others...wondering if it's reasonable to ask something for the pain and maybe even to settle me down then, during retrieval and/or during transfer.

Is that something any of you have done in the past or am I just being ridiculous? I tensed up to no end during hsg and IUI's and it definitely made things more difficult. I'm so worried about it happening again and maybe even causing problems during the process!


----------



## messica

Breaking Dawn, was your pain during and after ER bad enough to warrant anti inflammitories? I want to be sure to ask if something like that is safe to take if it's needed.


----------



## Peachy1584

Messica with mine they had me take 3 ibuprofens beforehand for cramping and such. It wasn't fun but not terrible either. At least in my experience it's as uncomfortable as a pap with a little painful part that lasted less than a minute. It all goes by pretty quick but if you're that concerned ask for a valium to take before. They give me valium for transfer and I actually had them up my dose because I want to be very relaxed : )


----------



## tulip1975

Peachy - I am ready for spring too! I am just waiting around. Trying not to test too early. I'm 6dp3dt, so I'm trying to hold out until Saturday or Sunday before I test. We'll see if I crack tomorrow. 

Lanet - my cervix moves a lot during the month, so I've also had a difficult IUI before too. Yesterday, when I inserted by Endometrin applicator, it went in almost completely sideways (but today, it's fine). Fun!


----------



## lanet

Messica they recommended ibuprofen before the sonogram. My last one wasn't this painful, not sure why I cramped more this time. I also have high anxiety:(. The retrieval I will be asleep for, and the transfer I will have Valium. So I'm not worried about those. Honestly I wish they would've given me a Valium today!
Tulip you are getting so close!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Oh Tulip that's do exciting! Do you know what's average to get an accurate result for a 3dt?


----------



## tulip1975

Lanet - I know! It seems both forever ago and yesterday that I was having that saline test done.

Peachy - I consulted Dr Google a little today, and I tallied up responses from a random message board thread where the poster asked women with BFPs when they go their earliest result and whether were pregnant with a singleton or twins. Of the 10 answers, there were 6 3-day transfers and 4 5-day transfers. It was remarkably consistent regardless of the day of transfer. Those with twins saw their first BFP at 9dpo, and those with singletons were 10-11dpo.


----------



## lanet

Peachy I'll admit I'm relieved she said no exercise. Lol. I wouldn't have minded if she'd said "you must sit on the couch with a blanket and an ice cream cone every night!" Lol!
Are you doing a 5 day transfer? My dr said that's the goal but they will do 3-5 depending.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

messica said:


> Breaking Dawn, was your pain during and after ER bad enough to warrant anti inflammitories? I want to be sure to ask if something like that is safe to take if it's needed.

I was on IV and given sedative , so no pain during or after ER.

What I was talking about was the bloating caused by water retention and sensitive /sore ovaries (but not painful).

I took some Tylenol after sedative wore off later that day


----------



## Peachy1584

Tulip it's so hard not to test but I'm going to try to make a little longer this time : )

Breaking I would like something a little stronger than Tylenol :)

Lanet you never know on the whole 3 or 5 day thing until it happens. Depends how many you get and how well they do. For instance even if I have 3 embryos and they are perfect they will do a 3 day and not chance a day 5. It's all so crazy because I think even ones that wouldn't make it to day 5 or aren't considered "good enough" to freeze can turn into beautiful healthy babies. Last time I did have blasts but since I know more now I am not worried about that at all where last time I was all about having them make it there.


----------



## Peachy1584

Buny how are you holding up? Still having good positive thoughts?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Peachy...lol a glass of wine would have been nice.


----------



## Seoul

At my clinic they give an oral sedative before the procedure it just makes you really calm and relaxed. It is really mild and for uncomfortableness they recomend tylenol but never ibuprofen as I guess it can cause problems during pregnancy.


----------



## lanet

I was also told no ibuprofen after stims. And to start weaning from my 1 cup of coffee. :( that will be tough


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Seoul....i was also given a very mild oral relaxer...to calm/relax.

Then setup on IV...and given 2 different strong sedatives that made me loopy...lol but didn't feel a thing!


----------



## mononoke

Lanet - I can't give up my coffee. Even now, I still have at least one cup of coffee a day...When I tried to cold turkey it, I have a migraine like headache and it feels like my head were being pinned from both direction and it hurts the whole day...so doctor said that limit of one cup is okay. Also once in a while I have one glass of wine.

Not sure, but did you guys know that stim meds like gonal f, and follitism actually came and were developed from the urine of menopausal women and pregnant women. What a very expensive urine..lol!


----------



## tulip1975

I was restricted from ibuprofen and to 200mg of caffeine from the very beginning of my cycle. I haven't been able to have caffeine at all since ET. I love lattes, hot tea, iced tea, and soda - so that has been the worst part. I drink lots of water now, but I always find myself feeling dehydrated. I know that doesn't make sense, but it's true!

I did not test this morning at 7dp3dt. It turned out to be an easier decision than I thought. I think I realized that this is my last shot, so maybe it's ok to be in the dark for a little longer. I'll probably wait until Sunday. Tomorrow I am leaving early to visit my mom, who lives 100 miles away, so it's best to just wait until I am home and can share the joy or disappointment with my DH, who doesn't understand at all why I would take a HPT when I have a beta on Tuesday.


----------



## lanet

Tulip I'm thinking of you and really hoping for good things for you! Will you test tomorrow?
Mono my dr told me not to quit cold turkey but that maybe I could start cutting back now. I only drink one cup of coffee, I have a keurig and I actually pour the first cup down the drain and then run it again so that it's diluted. So im sure it's not that big of a deal. I just don't want to hurt my chances:( I'll do anything.


----------



## Peachy1584

Tulip I have everything crossed hon!!

According to my clinic the no ibuprofen is so no bleeding issues during retrieval. Because I of course asked why we have to take it for transfer if it's so bad. She said it's necessary to prevent cramping and would wear off before implantation would happen. I am lucky as the only caffeine I ingest is through chocolate which I adore but I gave it up for Lent. Today's appt went well. On right I have 13 big and a few small ones and on the left I have 7 big and a few small ones. I trigger tomorrow night and retrieval is Monday morning. Crazy how fast it goes by. 

Lanet did you get all your prescriptions called in?


----------



## Peachy1584

Amanda how are you doing with stimming? Hope it's going alright for you..


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Everything crossed for Tulip I'll be checking back Sunday hopefully for good news :) x


----------



## Peachy1584

Also ladies I have a question. My lining today was 13.1 C. That's up from 8 C on Wed. I know it will keep growing but what's considered too thick? Mono,Red,Tulip,Buny, do you all know what yours was?


----------



## lanet

Peachy yes my meds were called in. I got some pricing but not all. I'll let you know when they call


----------



## Peachy1584

I was asking because they gave me 3 Ganirelix and I am only using 2. Not sure how many they prescribed you but I don't want you to buy more than you need too. Plus if they say I can't save it for next cycle I can mail it to you.


----------



## lanet

Well they ordered me 6 I think. That's strange. But it wasn't much money. Like under $200 with the discount


----------



## lanet

My protocol says stim 10-12 days though


----------



## Peachy1584

I don't think they really know until it happens. Obviously my RE could go off my response last cycle. So if you stim 10 days will you have 2 extra Ganirelix? The bad thing about the pharmacy is that there are no returns. I will also have a few extra Menopur but those get refunded from the clinic.


----------



## lanet

Yes and there's no way to know when I will even start the ganirelix. They gave me 2 of the 900 iu (ui?) follistim. And I'm not sure how many menapur but damn that ones expensive! They are sending the steroid and antibiodics through insurance. Maybe the progesterone too? Mine will be a suppository. Are you taking a steroid? Is tomorrow your last day of stims?


----------



## tulip1975

Thanks for all of the well wishes! I hope at least one stuck. I have so many fewer symptoms now than I did early on that I am starting to be worry that nothing is happening in there. 

Peachy - I think 13 is good lining thickness, but I can't remember what mine was at my last scan (the day I triggered). Maybe 16? I wish my records were actually posted to my patient portal so that I could go back and reference.


----------



## lanet

Tulip did you transfer 2?


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet just try not to buy more than you will need for sure you can always call and get the rest if you need it. I had 300 cartridges and I will have some left over because there's actually extra in the cartridge . Yes I will do my injections in the a.m.and the hcg in the p.m. 

thanks Tulip I am just worried it will end up too thick since I think it keeps growing right? Don't worry about symptoms hon. I had good betas and felt nothing til the nausea showed up a couple weeks later.


----------



## tulip1975

Thanks, Peachy. It's hard not to worry, as I do naturally, but I know you are right. 

Lanet - I transferred 3, which is the max guideline for a 3-day transfer for my age group.


----------



## lanet

Peachy omg that was over so fast! I'm confused, you had 300 iu or 300 cartridges? Of follistim?


----------



## lanet

So peachy it sounds like you have at least 20 good follies? I hope I respond that well! I wonder how Amanda's doing?


----------



## Peachy1584

I had 4 cartridges of 300 iu Follistim and I will still have some left in one of them. Does that make sense? My E2 today was 1100 so it is rising rapidly. You will be on less Menopur though. Last cycle I stimmed for 10 days and this one will be 8. Trust me I will not get 20 mature eggs : )


----------



## Peachy1584

Last time I got 16 and 10 were mature with 9 fertilizing normally. I know I hope she checks in. She was a day ahead of me I believe.


----------



## lanet

I'll take 9 good eggs! Wow so that does seem like I'm getting a ton of follistim! But yes only half the menapur. I'm glad though bc I was afraid she'd try a super low dose bc she said I would most likely respond so well and I didn't want it to be too low. It will be exciting to see what happens


----------



## lanet

Tulip I just saw you transferred 3. Peachy did you say how many you would transfer?


----------



## Peachy1584

You're getting bigger cartridges so you can't buy in smaller increments. When I had my first cycle the nurse told me to buy enough of everything for 8 days as that would be the shortest stim time and at that time there's a lot more info on how you're progressing. If you go fast you don't want to have wasted your money. Like Tulip I will transfer 3 if they are day 3 and 2 if they are day 5. Since you are younger I don't think they'd allow 3.


----------



## lanet

I'm not as worried since the discount helped so much. But I'm getting 15 menapur and that's the most expensive. Can I ask them to send less or how does that work? I'm using the Novarel too, I'm guessing it to be similar cost of ovidrel. 
Although I personally would be ok doing 3, I think you're right that they will only do 2. I will be 31 at retrieval and 32 at transfer lol


----------



## Peachy1584

You are so young still! Yes I just told them how many days I wanted. I have the Novarel as well and it was $90.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It's interesting to see what you ladies are on, are any of you taking Buserelin / another drug like it while your stimming? 

I was on .5ml Buserelin for 20days
Then added 225iu GonalF for 8days
The .5ml Buserelin + trigger the night before collection

Are you all on short protocol?


----------



## Peachy1584

Miss I could be wrong but It seems like that's what gals in the UK use and I think it's the equivalent of Lupron.


----------



## lanet

I don't think it's a short protocol, it takes about 6-7 weeks from start to finish. But I don't really know. I think it's called antagonist protocol with ganirelix. 
How is everyone doing today? Peachy you must be done with your last dose now?
I meant to tell you they told me to take my morning injection between 6-8 am. And all of my appts are between 7-9. I asked them how exact it needed to be since I will actually be in the car driving and they said I will have to bring it with me and do it on the way. So I will have to pull over and inject myself!


----------



## heidiliz626

So funny story; we took february off from any fertility meds/procedures and are getting eeady to begin ivf stuff with my coming period. Im on cd33 and while im usually pretty irregular I poas (or 4) and all were bfp! Even a digital! Went for first beta and the level was 45... which is either low or normal depending on when we conceived but since I wasnt charting ovulation or anything we dont know when we conceived... second beta on tuesday hoping to be around 180ish fingers crossed its not another chemical pregnancy for us.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lanet...i have taken some evening shots in restaurant restroom stalls! lol

Heidi...that is soooo great! congrats.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

That's great Heidi, congratulations!!!


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey ladies. DH and I have been keeping busy the last few days, so I haven't had a chance to check in. Will have to catch up on all the posts tomorrow. Thread is moving so fast this weekend. Hope everyone is doing well. Trying to hold off on testing until Tuesday (8dp3dt) or Wednesday.


Heidi- That is amazing! Congratulations. :thumbup:


----------



## mononoke

Heidi- congratulations!!!! I heard and read about other people's experience in getting BFP the natural way so unexpectedly. I have an office mate who did IVF the first time and then after their live birth, with the flip of the coin got pregnant naturally!

Buny - how are you doing...do you still plan on testing today?

Peachy - you are so near...FX'd for you.

Lanet- on my first IVF try, I did SoCal Ragnar Relay (its a 190 miles non stop run 24 hours marathon, there's six of us in a team )..and I have to do my injections in front of my teammates inside the van :)..it was definitely an experience. 

Amanda - how are you doing?


----------



## lanet

Mono were you very far into injections then? I ask bc my dr told me to stop running when I start them. That's a long run!! Are you running now? I would like to be able to still run when I'm pregnant but I'm afraid I'll be too scared. 
Heidi congrats!


----------



## mononoke

Hi Lanet - on my first IVF try, I was running throughout the cycle and only stopped the day before the retrieval. On my second try, because I was so frustrated with the failed one, I slow down and cut my runs in half - so I did one last full marathon on 10/13 and after that I taper off with 5K's twice a week and completely stopped by December. My OB told me I can still run during my pregnancy because my body is used to it anyway - but I still don't want to risk it. I brisk walk now at least 4 miles twice a week:). I will be buying a maternity band soon and see if I can be comfortable jogging with it. :)


----------



## lanet

That's good. I only run 1-3 miles at a time anyway. She told me the reason for stopping is to prevent ovarian torsion.


----------



## lanet

Mono I see you had assisted hatching...was there a reason why? My package says it includes that if needed and I've wondered about it.


----------



## Peachy1584

Congratulations Heidi! Wishing you a happy healthy 9mos!

Lanet I think my ovaries are pushing my bladder and I could have wet myself I swear. Ha Ha! Now don't worry about injections in the car especially the Follistim which is all ready for you and you could ask your doc if it's OK to mix the Menopur before you leave. I don't see why it would be a problem. 

Mono that kind of run is ridiculously ambitious. I will keep eating my popcorn : )

I triggered tonight (at work) and I had just as much anxiety as last time. It sucks not being sure if you got all of it out of the vial and having a little left in the syringe. Plus I've been having ewcm and it makes me panic over ovulating. Can't wait til this is over.


----------



## lanet

Peachy my menapur is to be taken at night, so at least I won't have to worry about that. 
During my last iui I swear I ovulated 2 hours after taking the trigger. Even though bloodwork showed I didn't have an lh surge. But I guess they could've missed my surge. I got crampy and had a huge temp rise the next day. And then with my cervix being so hard to get into on iui day it just confirmed to me that O had passed. So I've been worried about that too, Oing too soon. But the ganirelix will prevent that, and my paperwork says it's very very rare on a protocol like this. Don't you worry! I always get ewcm for a good week before O.


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks Lanet I can't help but worry because it feels exactly like ovulation and it seems like all the minority occurrences happen to me. Hopefully I'm wrong. I will probably ask this again because my brain is fried but what day do you get to start stims?


----------



## lanet

That's ok, I ask the same questions over and over bc I can't remember and I can't find where it was said;)
I start on the 28th.(depending on af) I stop bcp on 24th and im literally counting the days. My boobs are so swollen and sore!! Do people on birth control really just walk around with sore boobs for years?
And just remember all those eggs are getting all ready and matured so it's natural to feel stuff happening there. Remind me of this when I'm freaking out after trigger...
When is er?


----------



## Peachy1584

I have never been a long term user of bcp's but I think your body adjusts. My retrieval is Monday at 8:45 a.m. (assuming I haven't really ovulated ) I think I am kind of one of those people that prepares for the worst just in case and yes I will remind you because I think you will find yourself second guessing everything too. I tell myself to relax and trust in my clinic but I've never listened to anyone and I guess that includes even me : )


----------



## lanet

Do you feel crampy?


----------



## Peachy1584

Yes. I have actual pains on and off as well. I have a headache and total I only used 2 of the Ganirelix and it's odd to me because my first cycle I was monitored all the time and this time it was twice. On days 5 and 7. I know I shouldn't compare especially since the 1st didn't work but I'm nervous. Did they let you know how often you'll be monitored.


----------



## lanet

They told me id be monitored about every other day starting on day 5, and that I might stim for 10-12 days. So it just sounds like you were on a little faster track. So you took ganirelix yesterday and the day before?
I'm sure your RE knows what they're doing and that you will be fine. Try not to worry. And you will know Monday morning for sure anyway.


----------



## lanet

I just did some research for you. I found that ovulating early while on ganirelix is like a 1% chance. And that unlinke Lupron, ganirelix immediately suppresses the pituitary so you can't have an lh surge. I think you're good to go!


----------



## Peachy1584

Hey that was really nice of you thanks! I hope your research helps you when you start to panic :D


----------



## lanet

I'm sure it will;)


----------



## mononoke

Exciting day tomorrow. 

Peachy - I hope they get lots of eggs tomorrow at your retrieval and depending if you are doing 3 or 5 day transfer you will be PUPO by Sunday! yehey!

Buny and Tulip - sending you good Vibes and Lots of Baby Dust!!!

Red- Welcome Back from your girls' weekend. Beta tomorrow...so exciting!

Lanet - I did assisted hatching on my second try and got pregnant with two. I didn't do it on my first and it failed..so I guess in my case, it did help. Just make sure to ask them after your transfer or even before the transfer because if they didn't do it, then you can ask for a refund. Usually AH is the embryologist's call if they see that by day 5, yours is hatching beautifully then there's no need.

Amanda - are you near retrieval yet? 

Miss - when are you scheduled for your FET? 

Best Regards to everyone!


----------



## redbrick80

Good Morning Ladies! 

I just caught up on the weekend of busy posts!! Glad to hear everyone is doing well! I went in this morning for blood work....now I'm at work patiently waiting for the phone call. Fx.


----------



## lanet

Hi redbrick! I can't wait to hear you beta numbers!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi everyone 

Redbrick...yay so exciting!

Lanet...how r u?

AFM....waiting for AF...she's due this week...and then I start FET cycle!


----------



## lanet

Hi breaking dawn, exciting that you will get started soon!
Peachy!!! Please let us know how retrieval went! Thinking of you


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks Lanet and Mono it went alright. We ended up getting 9 eggs and I have to say I am disappointed. Hubby got to be in the room and said he had a hard time with my left ovary. He also said I woke up a couple times and they had to give me more meds ( it's ok because I don't remember). The worst part is that I will know nothing til Wed. The embryologist came in and said they don't let you know anything. Not how many fertilized or grades nothing. They will just call on Wed to tell me if I will be transferring Thurs or Sat. and when I come in they will give me a full report on them. They said it's because they feel it leads to more questions,anxiety and google. Frankly I think it's shitty and it pisses me off. Also I don't remember feeling this bad last time. It hurts and I feel nauseous. Of course I didn't have the stitch put in last time either. My husband was absolutely wonderful today though so there is that : )


----------



## redbrick80

Peachy - I am glad you are ok, but sorry you are feeling shitty. 9 is fantastic! Fingers crossed that they are all perfect:thumbup: I am angry for you that they will not call daily and update you...wtf?? Sending positive thoughts to your eggies :hugs:

The clinic called and I am officially pregnant. She didn't give me a number though...and I was too excited and forgot to ask. She said things looked great - not sure what that means, but I will take it. Back Wednesday to make sure numbers double.


----------



## messica

Peachy - I'm so sorry it didn't go as anticipated :( I have heard too you're not supposed to compare cycles but good grief it would be hard not to, especially if things were so different. Fingers crossed it's a good thing, and many blessings for your 9 <3



Anxiously awaiting your results redbrick! (ACK, just saw your update - YAY!!!)


----------



## lanet

Peachy I'm sorry you're disappointed. Just remember you could be pregnant in a couple of weeks and none of this will matter! Praying that they fertilize beautifully. It would be sooooo hard not knowing. I hope you feel better and are able to find a distraction for the next couple of days. 
Redbrick yay that's so wonderful! When is your first scan?


----------



## mononoke

Peachy - don't worry like what you said, its quality not quantity; we are all here cheering for your embies!!

Redbrick - yehey congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks ladies. This whole ivf thing never goes how I expect and the control freak in me is just crazy pissed at being kept in the dark on my embies. I mean I spent a lot of money and they work for me right? Like talking to me for a few minutes is such a huge inconvenience. Asshats... : ) I've been out of most the day and having a Harry Potter marathon : )

Red I am super excited for you! Did they say when you get an u/s?

Messica when's your next appt?

Mono have you gotten a doppler? I saw a nice one on Groupon for $60.

Lanet don't let my crazy scare you. Trust me I am glad to be over this part I just never want to go through it again but like hubby reminded me today I am so lucky that if it's necessary that I can. (That was well after giving his half of my baby that he would never do it again) :winkwink:


----------



## messica

No doubt peachy! 

I'd call and demand information....to heck with their opinion of what you do or don't need to know about what you're freaking paying out the wazoo for. Let your control freak flag fly girlie! :thumbup:


My appointment is Thursday at 1:30 :) Will do ss, tt and find out what meds I'll start when. Haven't been on bcp's for a loooong time. Just a small whine but my boobs kill and for whatever reason I feel low bloated and hella twingy?? It's not even been a week for criminey's sake. I was under the assumption they would put a halt to everything before gearing up for the big stuff but apparently not.


----------



## Peachy1584

Messica do you take the bcp's at bedtime? That helped me tolerate them easier. My boobs hurt like crazy but it's from the hcg injection. Is Thurs down here or up there?


----------



## messica

I do take them at bedtime because they're also having me take azithromycin and antibiotics usually make me nauseated. I have a small snack and take them both right before I hit the hay. So far so good in the barf dept, didn't anticipate having any side effects from the little reds though.

Thursday is down there. Hubs will still be in ND for work so my sisters will be making the trip with me. There was no way I was going alone! Will be making another trip down Friday so he can sign the legal paperwork, do his STD bloodwork and leave a sample for testing/backup.

PITA but there's not much else I can do. He didn't want to ask for too much time off right away in the beginning, wants to save up his requests for a week after stims so he can take off as much as he needs then and through transfer.


----------



## messica

There's a question you just answered there too....do you typically trigger on an IVF cycle? I didn't know where or even if that fell into the process.


I think come RN consult I'll have a clearer picture, everything is so foggy right now so all I can do is google and/or guess lol


----------



## lanet

I wish I would've taken my bcp at bedtime in the beginning. I was taking them at lunch and feeling so awful the rest of the day. I did move it to around 5pm so it's a little better. I just finished my first pack and have exactly 2 weeks worth left. 
We should be getting our infectious disease results back any day. They also did a blood type and then of course thyroid again. I was imagining a terrible scenario where they call and say "uh mam, we got your infectious disease tests back and we need you to come into the office for the results" my mind sometimes! 
Messica you do trigger for ivf bc it gives the eggs a final boost of maturation and gets them ready (right girls? Is there another reason too?)
Anyway, today was a beautiful 75 degree day and I spent most of it outside! Much needed. 3 weeks and I'll be in 
the thick of things!
So I've taken off work from the 1st to the 19th. I still haven't decided what my excuse is going to be (for my coworkers and clients) but I was thinking about saying knee surgery. Lol! Any ideas?? It will be weird to say no I'm not going anywhere fun, just not working for 3 weeks.
Peachy are you feeling better tonight?


----------



## messica

I'm not working now but I've told everyone but a very few choice people that I'm simply having some more testing done. I don't at all want to deal with people heaping on the pity or prodding me every five minutes for results. 

I've gotten lots of requests to go out to dinner, attend birthday parties, baby showers etc in the upcoming month and I've turned the vast majority down in the spirit of being kind to myself. Not knowing how my body will handle this or how things will shake out I don't want to set myself up for any outside pressure to have to pretend!

I don't mind hole-ing up for a bit. I cope better in hermit mode :coffee:


Surgery sounds like a good excuse to me lanet!


----------



## Peachy1584

Messica your drive sucks just like Lanets does but at least you get to monitor at home. Does he work with oil in ND?

Lanet I am still pissy and will probably be even more so tomorrow when I can think even more clearly. Right now I'm just tired and blah. I have vicodin and don't take meds often so they throw me for a loop : )


----------



## Peachy1584

And what really bothers me is they say that about anxiety but if I call Wed and my transfer is Thurs I'm going to be freaking thinking the worst. Poor quality or most didn't make it etc. Hubby said he's still traumatized from watching and they used a fish hook to put my stitch in lol.


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet why not add an hour each night? I am not a good liar (this can be unfortunate at times) so I would just say you are taking personal time off. When you don't expound on that most will respect it. If I said knee surgery it would be how did you it? What kind? Will you be doing physical therapy? and I would be trapped stuttering : )


----------



## lanet

True peachy and dh says id have to return to work with a knee brace...lol. 
Surely the will give you all the details on Wednesday right? Remind me what the stitch was for? Fishhook yikes!
I'm not sure if hubby will be allowed in with me or not, is that standard?


----------



## messica

I too am curious what the stitch was for if you don't mind sharing! And even though it wasn't a great experience for him it's got to make you feel better that he's got your back when you're out. 

Saturday transfer would be cool. Falling on the Ides of March must be some sort of good omen! 



(Hubs is a master electrician and foreman for a company out of St. Cloud. He's got a giant crew out in Bismark right now trying to get ahead on their current job so he can take a week or two off for retrieval and transfer :thumbup: )


----------



## Peachy1584

No they won't give me anything just my date of transfer and instructions for it. They said I will learn everything about my embies at transfer. Ridiculous huh? At my other clinic he was not allowed in for retrieval and I was shocked today that he could be there. My first transfer went poorly because of how my cervix is so they put in a stitch with a string on it to pull it down to make it easier to get to and he said it also flattens the the uterus or some such thing to make transfer easier.


----------



## lanet

So they will remove the stitch during transfer? That does really suck, you have every right to know all the info about your embies whenever you want to.


----------



## Peachy1584

One gal at work told me if I come back with a six pack and big perky boobs she'd be pissed. Hopefully after all this is over I can have those surgeries! HA!


----------



## Peachy1584

Yes they will remove it after transfer. I assume they give a little snip and pull it right out. Yeah it sucks and wasn't even a question I had thought to ask about since I had never heard of withholding that info before. Plus I may have mentioned this on my earlier rant not sure since I haven't been myself today but say if you wait for beta they don't even give results until after the second beta.


----------



## messica

Curious if you ever had trouble with IUI's if you did them peachy. My cervix tends to be super retro-something.or.other so each IUI and during HSG doc had to use tenaculum to pull it down and forward, which royally po'd my cervix (made me bleed for days every time).

Wondering if the stitch bit is a better alternative to that ridiculousness....and safer for RE because it took everything I had not to kick multiple people in the face during those stabilizations.


----------



## lanet

Oh my goodness why would they torture you like that, I would need to know my beta ASAP. I think you can demand results. Do they people you work with know what you're doing? Did you get much time off?


----------



## messica

Peachy1584 said:


> Yes they will remove it after transfer. I assume they give a little snip and pull it right out. Yeah it sucks and wasn't even a question I had thought to ask about since I had never heard of withholding that info before. Plus I may have mentioned this on my earlier rant not sure since I haven't been myself today but say if you wait for beta they don't even give results until after the second beta.

I'd stir the pot there. That's bologna if you really want to know :(


----------



## Peachy1584

Not really that's why she speculated plastic surgery : ) . I have decided to work when I can as sitting around near killed me last time. 2ww really messes with the mind.

I have never done iui's but if the thing you mentioned is a clamp used for the cervix he used that on my mock transfer and I nearly jumped off the table. He said he would do the stitch instead of that during transfer because it causes trauma and can add cramping when they want you to be comfortable and have things go smoothly. You should definitely discuss that with your RE.


----------



## lanet

Peachy that's funny bc I've told my dh we are going to have some explaining to do when we come back from our "vacation" pregnant with triplets lol. 
I'll be working during most of the 2ww too although I've shortened my days then. They told me retrieval will be between 7th and 12th, and then transfer 3-5 days after that. So it's really hard to schedule. I may also schedule some of my clients on the days I'm not being monitored, even if it's only a few hours a few days that week. But is it always every other day or is it sometimes every day? I don't want to cancel people. I'm not worried though, I'm sure it will all work out as it has so far. That's how I know I'm doing what I'm supposed to be doing. Things have fallen into place for it. 
The clamp and the stitch both sound pretty unpleasant! Are you sore or crampy tonight? Do you do anything to ward off ohss such as Gatorade or anything? That scares me some too.


----------



## lanet

I'm really wondering how Amanda is doing. And Buny did you test yet? How are all the other ladies?


----------



## Peachy1584

That's wonderful if you can work when you want and can be so flexible. I am lucky with that as well. You are also lucky with the 70's but it was in the 50's today and I still have my bedroom window open. Hopefully you will stim quick so less trips and you wouldn't have to explain triplets because you'd never be able to work again! HA! I wondered before how Amanda is, she should be at the same point as me. Maybe she'll just pop back on one day with a BFP ; )


----------



## Seoul

Hi Ladies, 

Peachy- That sucks they won't tell you anything. My doctor is similar only says everything looks nice but eventually he tells me everything its just on his time it is hard not knowing but I think it taught me to just let go of what I can't control and accept what happens and what I get. FX'd so all of your eggs fertilize and that you have excellent embies to transfer :) 

Red- Congrats that is awesome! Can"t wait for the update and wishing you a Happy and Healthy pregnancy. :happydance:

BreakingDawn- Sounds like you and I will be on similar schedules for the FET. 

lanet- If you come back pregnant with triplets they will assume you had a really good time on vacation lol. :haha: 

Hope to hear how everyone else is doing. 

AFM the witch finally showed her ugly face and I will be going to the doctors bright and early to get things started. Starting to get excited and real nervous I wonder how my embies will do after the thaw. It has been 2 years since they were frozen :wacko: We will do transfers as long as we have embies but if they are all bad I think we wouldn't go for another round of IVF so this would be it.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies!!

I'm at my REs office waiting for my sono....jiat want to get it done! 

Peachy..that must be so hard to not have a fertilization report. We only had 2 calls and one was fertilization report the day after ER and then we didn't get a call until day-5.

I think at minimum those 2 calls are important...how frustrating for you..

Seoul...did you get AF yet...? mine should be this week.


----------



## messica

Hope all went well for you this morning Breaking!

Seoul - I was just reading a story yesterday about a frozen embie that waited 19 YEARS! Born happy and healthy as can be. Fingers crossed and keeping hope for you: https://www.mommypage.com/2013/08/healthy-baby-is-born-after-19-years-as-an-embryo/


----------



## mononoke

messica said:


> Hope all went well for you this morning Breaking!
> 
> Seoul - I was just reading a story yesterday about a frozen embie that waited 19 YEARS! Born happy and healthy as can be. Fingers crossed and keeping hope for you: https://www.mommypage.com/2013/08/healthy-baby-is-born-after-19-years-as-an-embryo/

wow...I thought the viability of frozen embryos maximum is ten (10) years and after that the damage to the thawing will render the embryo useless. 

In CA, the maximum that you can transfer an egg after the husband/donor died is only two (2) years to be included as an heir (of course with the consent from the husband/sperm donor, like what we filled out in IVF). 

Lanet - maybe you could say as an excuse that you are burnt out and needed reprieve. I have a coworker before that took six month break because of stress :thumbup:

To be honest with you guys, when I read your posts, I realize how much little I know and basically was kept in the dark, I didn't ask questions like what you guys have and basically just go with what they told us to do. Not to mention that my husband's sperm number and motility is not that bad and would have been addressed by supplement if need be. But because IF was all new to me, ( I have two kids on my own), I pretty much took a leap of faith with whatever the doctor said. So from one IUI (Clomid, not even the injectables) attempt, he immediately directed us to IVF. 

My husband even told me that he could take off five weeks and we'll go on a month vacation and relax...but of course, I was stubborn and starting to feel the urgency of my biological clock so we went ahead. 

After this pregnancy, we plan on switching RE and use our remaining six cycles of medicated IUI from his insurance and hopefully get another one.


----------



## lanet

Breaking hope everything went well this am! And sounds like you and Seoul will be on the same cycle. Hopefully I won't be too far behind. 
Wow 19 years frozen! 
Mono it took a big push for us to do ivf.We never would've if we hadnt we gotten that diagnosis of no other choice. But I'm glad we did or I feel like we would've been banging our heads against the wall trying for years. (More years)
Peachy feeling better this morning? And yes being self employed is very nice and flexible. And it's kind of the truth that I'm burned out so I could say that, although not to my clients bc I think they would take that bad.


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul don't worry 2 years is nothing they're frozen in time just the same and depending on your age better than what they would be now. I think those Hollywood ladies that are getting prego mid 40's must have known when they were younger to freeze eggs.

Breaking how come another sono?

Mono that's awesome that you have ins coverage to keep trying even if it isn't ivf.

Afm I am headed back to the clinic today because the nurse forgot to put on the bulls eyes I requested yesterday. My tip to anyone who hasn't done this before is to have them draw the circles on each side where hubby has to do the PIO injections and to keep a sharpie on hand for when they start to fade. It takes the guess work out of it and makes me feel more comfortable that he is in the right spot : )


----------



## lanet

I'll be doing suppositories peachy. I wonder why. Seems everyone else does injections...


----------



## Peachy1584

I am feeling alright still pissed though and am trying to keep busy. There are lots of women that suppositories especially on fresh cycle because I don't think it's as big of a deal. In a fresh cycle your body is gearing up to be prego and already producing tons of hormones so doesn't have as much of a problem starting to produce progesterone. RE said during fresh you only have to do them a week or 2 where a fet can go to like 10 weeks. Everything is subjective to your RE's preference or as my g-pa used to say "there's more than one way to skin a cat" : ) terrible saying and I have 6 cats lol


----------



## redbrick80

lanet said:


> I'll be doing suppositories peachy. I wonder why. Seems everyone else does injections...

I'm doing suppositories! It's kinda gross...and messy. But will do whatever I have too :thumbup:


----------



## Peachy1584

Red when's your next beta? 

Buny I hope things are going well hon.


----------



## redbrick80

Peachy1584 said:
 

> Red when's your next beta?
> 
> Buny I hope things are going well hon.

I"m sorry your still pissed...its just insane!!!

Next beta is tomorrow morning. I will get the number from yesterday too. 


Buny- I hope you are ok. We are here for what ever you need


----------



## Peachy1584

Fx'd for tomorrow Red but you won't need it I'm sure everythings going to be great! Will they book you in for u/s then?


----------



## lanet

Hoping you hear good news tomorrow peachy. 
Redbrick ok I'm glad I'm not the only one using suppositories. 
Well 77 degrees here now, snow showers tonight...welcome to spring in Mo.


----------



## Seoul

messica- Thanks that gives me hope.

breakingdawn- I just got AF two days ago. 

Peachy- That is a great idea I wish I had them do that when I was giving them to myself. Can't wait to hear your fertilization report. 

lanet- that weather stinks seems similar to Michigan I lived there for a while not fun at all. 

red- Good Luck tomorrow! There is nothing like the reassurance that those numbers are doubling.

AFM went in this morning and got started on Progynova twice a day it is exciting to finally be getting things going. I go back next Thursday for an U/S to check the lining and they should be able to schedule a transfer date then. 

Hope you all have a great day :)


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey everyone. Been so stressed out this tww I haven't been able to get on BnB. Will try to check in more, not sure if I'll be able to. Tested with a 10iu/mL test today (9dp3dt) and got a BFN. Grumble... I've been emailing my doctor for a couple days trying to find out what the plan will be if this cycle fails and she seems to be ignoring me. If I haven't heard back by Monday, I'm just going to go to the clinic, demand a beta, and sit there until I get an appt. This is ridiculous. 

In other news, ya'll might find these interesting:

The first study is from 2000 and shows that sex in the tww, especially around transfer, aids in implantation: https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/15/12/2653.full

The next is a doctor talking about seminal fluid and it's positive impact on implantation: https://www.preventmiscarriage.com/...fluid-has-important-role-in-helping-embr.aspx

The third is one of the current IVF textbooks, published last year, that states female orgasm is fine during the tww and, again, brings up the benefit of intercourse within two days of transfer on implantation. (pg 262, bottom left, top right): https://books.google.cz/books?id=Si... female oragasm on implantation rates&f=false

Wish I had this info a week and a half ago!


----------



## Seoul

Bunny- So sorry for the BFN :hugs: Is it still early at 9dp3dt? I thought I remembered reading some ladies did not get one until 11dp3dt. When is OTD?


----------



## bunyhuny

There's no OTD at my clinic. Just, "Do some hpt's and let us know how it goes." It's a little maddening, but apparently it's the norm in this country. 11dp3dt is what they say for the normal tests (25iu/ml sensitivity), but these are "clinical strength" or something (10iu/ml sensitivity) so they are supposed to show today. At least 98% accuracy at 9dp3dt. I tried two different lots (batches?) of the high accuracy tests, plus two other normal brands, and everything was BFN, so I'm thinking it's the real deal.


----------



## Peachy1584

So sorry Buny :hugs: I hope they get things figured out for you. Perhaps RE is on vacay? I don't know about sex but my fresh cycle I was having orgasms in my sleep after transfer(I know it was from all the hormones) and I got a BFN. 

Seoul I would love to hear my report as well but all I will get today is a recorded message of when my transfer is. I will hear nothing about them til I go in for transfer. Still pissed. Don't feel too bad for Lanet the high here today is in the 20's again but I have to work anyways : ). What's progynol the equivalent to here? So exciting to get moving!


----------



## bunyhuny

@Peachy- Yeah, it's just sex, not female orgasm that helps. Apparently there is something in semen that helps the embryo to implant.


----------



## lanet

So sorry Buny but it really is a bit early still, it's only 12dpo... 
And about the sex, interesting, but semenal fluid doesn't reach the uterus, that's why in iui they have to wash it, bc the semenal fluid can cause severe contractions, normally the cervix filters it out. At least that's what I remember. But I've been wrong before! I'm really most likely going to be too scared for sex after transfer...actually I think my packet might say no sex until beta, I'll double check. At this point I don't think I'll do acupuncture or pineapple either. If it's meant to be it will be. 
Peachy I'm anxious to know when your transfer is. Seoul it's exciting to get things started!


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet each time mine has said no sex/orgasm. I was freaked that it was happening to me (why couldn't it happen in everyday life) but lots of other women said they had the same issue. I have to work at 1:30 and call the line at 2 . That should be interesting. Hubby has to come down tonight to give me my PIO injection so I may make him sit there with me the rest of the night if my anxiety is high.


----------



## bunyhuny

@lanet- These are the tests my doctor said would show by today with a 98% detection rate, proven by multiple lab studies, so I'm going to go ahead and let myself grieve for this cycle. And, no, seminal fluid doesn't reach the uterus. However, the chemicals in seminal fluid are absorbed into the body and sperm do travel into the uterus. Did you read the study and textbook? The study is published in the Oxford Journal, one of the top scientific publications available, and the textbook is one of the most current IVF textbooks available to those studying to be RE's, published just this last year. This is the most current, up to date, scientifically proven information available, definitely not an old wives tale like pineapple. I'm not telling anyone they have to have sex (that would be weird), but the study (and others like it) show a clear and remarkable improvement in embryo implantation rates for women exposed to seminal fluid during this small window of time. I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss the findings.

The rules about no sex/orgasm are not based on recent scientific evidence; they're based on rules from 20+ years ago that many clinics simply stick to because it's common policy. Other clinics have revised these policies in the last decade, accepting the recent findings into their methods. There are even clinics that currently inject seminal fluid into the vagina at transfer to aid in implantation.


----------



## lanet

Yes I read them, and I'm not in any position to say either way, I'm only a hair stylist lol. I'm just saying, knowing my high anxiety, I would be too scared personally, to go against my dr etc. but I could totally just have him inject some semen into me! Maybe I will actually try that. I think it's the actual act of sex that scares me. And unfortunately you can find studies that contradict other studies. In my opinion those studies contradict themselves a bit, stating the risk of injection after transfer, and of uterine contractions, and saying there was no difference in pregnancy rates, but in viable pregnancy, and then saying it could be bc those couples conceived naturally? But they don't think so. That's what scares me about the pineapple as well, some say it helps, others say it causes uterine contractions. I wasn't advising anyone to do anything either, just stating my personal feelings on it.


----------



## Peachy1584

I don't know about fluid either but I do know they have you ibuprofen and valium not only to relax mentally but physically as well because they do not want uterine cramps/contractions and sex/orgasm causes those. In a perfect world we'd all be having great sex everyday and get pregnant the first month while still having sex everyday but there's a reason we have to be more careful. What works for one will not work for another. At the end of the day this is a long hard tedious process and if you aren't comfortable with your RE and their practices you should find another one that does things differently. My motto is to not do anything I would blame myself for or regret later. That's why I skip the glass of wine that's probably harmless and take my meds at exactly the same time even though there's leeway. 

Now even though it's chilly the sun is out even though it's like a dark cave at work. Hubby was really sweet and tried telling me not to go but honestly I should keep busy either way.


----------



## bunyhuny

I was thinking next cycle I might just have DH make, um, "donations" without much actual BD'ing if that makes sense. Get some of those needle-less syringes or something to inject it with. There are several studies and textbooks I've found that say female orgasm is fine, it _is_ what they're currently teaching as fact, but I'm always too sore for the week after collection so I don't think I'd be able to have actual sex.


----------



## Peachy1584

Buny next time you could always use a friendly condom and a baster? I certainly don't think it would hurt anything and I know this is an excruciatingly painful time for you and I hope your RE answers you soon so it's one less thing to stress about. I know late positives usually don't end up well and I try not to indulge in false hope as well. I need to face it and move on. Hopefully the changes you make for your next cycle make your dream come true :hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

I finally asked about BD'ing the other day, something my RE had never brought up but that I'd been avoiding engaging in since it seemed to be the common policy at most clincs. Anyway, my RE is fine with sex during stims and between collection and transfer. She recommends abstaining from sex (due to concerns about orgasm) from the time of transfer until 5dp3dt/3dp5dt. I was avoiding sex altogether since so many clinics say to, but now that I've read up on all this, I think I'll get back to sex starting 8 days past collection and supplement with seminal fluid until then. DH will be much happier and I think it will really benefit our relationship.


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet is it sunny there ? Shouldn't be since you get it warmer : ). Got real cold last night so all that had melted froze and made the world a skating rink. I will let you know as soon as I can when transfer will be. If it's tomorrow I may have a meltdown and still have to deal with work so we shall see. I know 3dt work all the time but have been reading nothing good about my follicle/eggs retrieved situation. Seems like a big possibility is that I stimmed to quick (8 days is short) and fried them so they wouldn't release from the follicle. Can't wait til I get to take all that valium : )


----------



## Peachy1584

I always have sex during stims and my clinic want you to 2-3 days before retrieval anyways so they get a fresh sample. I would have sex now (and I'd like to) but I have a string hanging from my stitch that I cannot dislodge. I can feel it every time I insert my pill in my Jay Jay and it creeps me out. I have been crazy traumatized HA : )


----------



## bunyhuny

Peachy1584 said:


> Buny next time you could always use a friendly condom and a baster? I certainly don't think it would hurt anything and I know this is an excruciatingly painful time for you and I hope your RE answers you soon so it's one less thing to stress about. I know late positives usually don't end up well and I try not to indulge in false hope as well. I need to face it and move on. Hopefully the changes you make for your next cycle make your dream come true :hugs:


Thanks, Peachy. I'm just trying to find things I can do that might possibly help next cycle. After this next cycle, we will be out of passport days for three months, so will have to take a break from IVF if I'm not pregnant. That's really scary for me to think we'll just have to stop trying. So anything I can do better next time around, you know? 

I spent most of the morning grieving and trying to wrap my head around things- now just trying to make a list of all the things that came up this last cycle that I want to make sure I do differently this next time around. So far I've got: Get back on the supplements I was on with my first cycle, get to bed early at the same time each night, cut out gluten again, keep active, and now add in seminal fluid around transfer. DH has been on supplements for a week and a half now and making sure to clear the tubes regularly which he generally doesn't do (sorry, tmi), so hopefully that's helping. I just need to feel like I've got everything lined up for the next try. I don't know how many more BFN's I can take, you know?


----------



## bunyhuny

Peachy1584 said:


> I always have sex during stims and my clinic want you to 2-3 days before retrieval anyways so they get a fresh sample. I would have sex now (and I'd like to) but I have a string hanging from my stitch that I cannot dislodge. I can feel it every time I insert my pill in my Jay Jay and it creeps me out. I have been crazy traumatized HA : )

I think I missed the bit about the stitch during my disappearance the last several days. What did you get a stitch for?


----------



## Peachy1584

It's so they can pull my cervix down for transfer it's at a funny little angle. I understand completely but i hope you know waiting a few months isn't not trying so don't look at it that way. The body and mind can only take so much and even if you do have to take a break you'd still be doing lots to get ready mentally ,emotionally and physically for next cycle. I read that waiting between fresh cycles improves egg quality. I too am tired of waiting for my baby but if I get a BFN this cycle I will wait a month to do a fet if that's even a possibility and if not I will wait 3 cycles to do another fresh. I like having a plan in place and if I do have to wait I plan on taking off 10 lbs a month which isn't hard when you focus and maybe enjoying my summer in the meantime.


----------



## lanet

Peachy I really hope you get good news, and I can't wait for you to get to take that Valium either;) maybe that should be the standard for all through a cycle? Lol. 8 days is fast, I was wondering about that, how is it fast tracked? Or why? Esp since we are on close to same protocol. But I'm sure your RE knows best. 
And yes....it's really sunny here, but so windy!!
Buny I'm just so sorry, I can't even imagine the devastation of a failed cycle, ESP since this will by my only chance unless i have frosties. I agree to not think of a break as not trying but I know that's so hard.


----------



## redbrick80

Hi ladies! 

Buny, I'm so sorry about your bfn, I hope there is still a chance for you. Mine came 10p5dt and the line was clearly there but not what I would call dark. So fingers crossed. 

Peachy - keep us updated on your call


I got all of my info from the clinic and we are good shape!! 
Beta on Monday (15dp5dt) was 155
Beta today (17dp5dt) was 410
First ultrasound is scheduled for March 24th!


----------



## bunyhuny

@Peachy- I feel like my clinic stimmed me too fast, too, but they refuse to cut down the dosage. I just feel like, for me, only getting 8 eggs out of 25 follicles after only 8 days of stimming...., well, there has to be something wrong. First cycle I had 18 follies, 18 eggs, but I was 30 lbs heavier then- and my doctor refuses to lower the dose now that I've lost all that weight. As far as taking a break, I know you are right. I really do, and I so need you to be that voice of reason if that's what ends up happening. It is just hard because when we go back to the US we have to live in the stupid, tiny 375 sq ft RV. I miss having a home so badly. I just wish that I could have my yard and trees and my craft room and office back. I miss my job so bad, but I just can't work as a childbirth educator and doula right now- not with IF in full swing, I just can't do it. It's just so hard not having a life to go back to, not being able to afford to live near where our friends are, not having family we're close to. I guess taking time off of TTC isn't just taking time off, it's going back to having no life at all for three months- and I'm absolutely terrified of that. No job, no money to take any classes or anything, no friends nearby. At least here I have IVF, at home I have nothing. I'm just so terribly depressed when I'm back in the US. I just sit at home all day. There's no stability at all. And to keep costs down we have to keep moving to a new place that is out of season, so there's no stability to join anything even if I found a way to do it. :cry: I'm so sorry for letting all this out. I'm not doing a good job of dealing with things today at all.

@lanet- I am sending you so many good wishes for a BFP your first cycle AND a bunch of frosties to freeze for later. We all deserve our sticky beans. <3


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats, Red. <3 Those are beautiful numbers. I hope you have a wonderful u/s!


----------



## lanet

Red those numbers are perfect! 
Buny that's heartbreaking! I can't imagine having to give up my home:( I'm so sorry. Do you stay in a hotel in Prague? What are the plans for after you have your bfp? Will you be able to get a house then? It's just not fair what we have to go through. I can understand being depressed, any chance you can park that rv on a warm beach when you go back;) I can't imagine having to go right into another cycle. Has your dr replied to your emails yet?
Peachy you should have some info soon...


----------



## bunyhuny

lanet- Still no response from my doctor. I really wish she'd email me. Our lease runs out in a week and a half and I need to know if she is going to want to start a new cycle now of wait a cycle. If she wants to wait, we need to get out of this passport zone to save up days. That means booking plane tix, and I don't want to book them at the very last minute. No matter what, I have to be back in the US my the beginning of May for my little sister's graduation.

While we're in Prague we rent an apartment off of AirBnB. It costs about the same as renting a small house in the US and lower than our mortgage payment was when we had a house. We have to rent by the month to get the cheap rate, otherwise the nightly rates are awful. It's actually not bad. We leave our RV at a friends house while we're here so there is no $600/month lot fee, just the $250 mortgage fee. (Yeah, RV's have 30 year mortgage-like loans, not vehicle ones. So weird.)

Once we get a BFP, we're going to get an apartment somewhere while we work on paying off our IVF debt. I'm also going to go back to work once I get to second tri. Once IVF debts are paid, we need to work on paying down student loans and then finally saving up on a down payment for a new house. I miss my old house so, so much. DH wants to find a new job, right now he really hates the company he's with but he's staying with them because they let him web-commute. But once we're into that second trimester, he'll be able to start looking for something new. We have so many plans for out future and I am so ready to be at that place. Sometimes I think if the next cycle fails I may just take a year off from TTC just to see if we can get to a happier place. Then I think I don't know if I could give up, even if just for a year. 

I just so hope next cycle works. I want to get back to the US and start working on rebuilding my life.


----------



## lanet

Wow Buny it sounds sounds like you have wonderful future plans and I'm sure you can't wait to get them started. Your life truly is on hold right now and that's so hard. I'm the opposite kind of. We bought our dream house 2 years ago and I have that baby room just sitting there empty. Sometimes I go in there and imagine where I will put the crib etc but other than that we haven't done anything with it. I don't even dare paint it. I'm waiting for that happy moment!
Peachy...any news yet?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lancet..bunny

Our story is that we have a beautiful house with room for little ones and even a huge backyard space.

Just waiting to make one of the rooms into a baby room....


----------



## mononoke

Hi Red - those are awesome numbers...I was going to say you must be having twins I remember they only transfer one to you ...but then again you can't discount the possibility of identical...When I had my beta on the 7d5dt, mine was only 33 and on the 9d5dt it was 104..and I was carrying twins then....Congratulations!

Buny - I am so sorry for your BFN...when are you getting your beta? considering you had a 3dt, can you rule out by now a late implantation. With this pregnancy, I POAS on 5dp5dt and it was negative...then on my beta I was positive with twins.

Peachy - Its weird that your RE is not giving you any info about the progress of your embies...but I am assuming they are doing well. So you are doing a 5dt since today is Wednesday and they didn't call you for transfer - must be a good sign..FX'd.

Weather is crazy, yesterday it was hot and nowmy hubby told me that it will be below zero...whooaa in California??? 

AFM - I'm starting to show a little bump and morning sickness is gone and getting my energy back. I swear I can feel this baby moving already at 13 weeks...I don't even know if that is possible at all but then again this is my third.


----------



## lanet

Mono I hope you're right about peachy, I thought they were going to call her either way today, I was getting worried. Speaking of your bump, I went shopping today, I needed some spring/summer tops to wear to work so I can stop wearing black all the time, and each thing I got could easily cover a small bump too. The styles being longer and flowy, so I'm all set for that bfp. And I'm all set to cover this 10lb weight gain that isn't going anywhere...not do I have the energy to try to get it off. So exciting that you are feeling movement already!!!
Breaking we also have a beautiful backyard and garden. And 5 bedrooms when we only use 2. I can't wait to fill them all up.


----------



## Peachy1584

Sorry I took so long and will comment on everything that's been said later I am still at work. Yes I am doing a 5dt on Sat. Retrieval is considered 0 so Thurs would be day 3. That's all they said was Sat and gave me my instructions. I really wish someone would have told me at least how many fertilized. Very frustrating but something must be going right for now I guess.


----------



## lanet

Yay yay yay for a 5 day transfer! So happy for you!


----------



## Seoul

Bunny- I hope your RE gets back to you soon. 

Peachy- Yay for a 5dt. I hope Saturday gets here soon and you can hear your report and be PUPO

Red- Those are great numbers! Congratulations! Can't wait to hear all about your first U/S.

Mono- that is exciting your feeling little flutters already.


----------



## bunyhuny

Peachy- 5dt means you have a good number of healthy embies. That's great!

AFM- RE finally messaged back. She'd been out of town. We're going in for a beta today and a newcycle consult on Friday. I'm really glad she got back to me and we'll be finding out our plan of action tomorrow.

Before IVF, DH and I had a 3br ranch home with a huge detatched workshop on a couple acres of land in the most beautiful part of Colorado you'll ever see. 2 dogs, a cat, a flock of Silkies (the cutest chickens ever). We had the most amazing livingroom- floor to ceiling windows wrapping around and a view of the most beautiful fields, ours out one side, and out the long side, the field across the street with horses running to and fro. I miss it so much!

DH's family has taken in our cat and DH's dog for now, and a friend of mine's mother watches my older dog while we're out of the country. DH has a Husky, and they can't live in RV's, just wouldn't be right with how much space the breed needs, and our cat is an outdoor cat, so we have to wait until we own our own home again to get them back.I've had my cat for 7 years. I really wish I could cuddle her right now. Her purring makes everything a little less rough.


----------



## Peachy1584

Red amazing beta woo-hoo!

Mono I don't think it's so much about the beginning number with twins it's how fast it goes up. Like singles will double or a little more but lots of times a normal twin pregnancy may triple.

I honestly don't know how to feel right now and maybe some of it is because I don't know anything. I want to be excited for a 5dt but that's what I had last time and well it didn't work out. I know how the numbers work and it could go either way.


----------



## Peachy1584

Buny you are in a situation that I don't envy.. I am scared for you because a person can only take so much, a couple can only take so much. Make sure you let each other know ever day how much you love one another and how very much you appreciate the sacrifices the other has made. Even under the best circumstances ivf can be impossible and you have the weight of the world on your shoulders. Taking a break is not quitting and it's not giving up. It's taking time to live. I know that living in such a small space must be inconvenient at the very least but maybe there is a way to make it easier. Being somewhere warm with lots of outdoor space,having furniture outside and a tv just so you don't feel claustrophobic. I hope tomorrow goes well for you and you get some things figured out. :hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

Peachy- I wish they would just give you the embryo numbers to put your mind at ease. I can't imagine why they don't tell you what's going on. :hugs: But 5dt are the best and so much more likely to work than 3dt. I really feel good for this cycle for you. Them saying for sure you'll do a 5dt means your embies are looking great! Keeping you in my thoughts, hunny. <3


----------



## redbrick80

Buny - So much going on with you, you are a very unselfish and strong woman. I really commend you and your DH on everything you are doing. 

Peachy - Yes!!!!!!!!!!! to the 5dt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have everything crossed for you. I have a good feeling about this cycle for you!

Lanet - I'm dying to go shopping too. I've gained about 5 lbs since the start of stims and I don't think it will go away. It's still freezing here and we got a ton of snow yesterday, so I will still have lots of time to wear winter clothes. Won't have much for the summer though. 

Mono- Twins would be nuts. We did only transfer one, my Dr said there is only a 1% chance that it would split. Yay for flutters, that is awesome!


----------



## Peachy1584

For any of you ladies that have had or will have a 3dt I don't think it's any less of a chance of pregnancy. I think more with day 5 is that you have more that are growing at the same rate so letting them go further makes it easier to identify the best ones to transfer back. I know too many women that only had 2 on day 3 that looked good for transfer and ended up with twins or even had none make it to day 5 or any to freeze that had beautiful healthy babies. I just don't want anyone to feel bad or worry because they transfer on day 3 because honestly most women I know do. :flower:


----------



## Peachy1584

Red I am sorry if I missed it but are you doing more betas or are you onto u/s. When does spring normally arrive for you?


----------



## redbrick80

Peachy1584 said:


> Red I am sorry if I missed it but are you doing more betas or are you onto u/s. When does spring normally arrive for you?

We are in Toronto so spring usually comes in March and April....not happening this year. We have so much snow. Ultrasound is March 24th !

I agree with you on the transfer days. Many, many. many healthy babies come from 3 day transfers!


----------



## tulip1975

Peachy1584 said:


> Sorry I took so long and will comment on everything that's been said later I am still at work. Yes I am doing a 5dt on Sat. Retrieval is considered 0 so Thurs would be day 3. That's all they said was Sat and gave me my instructions. I really wish someone would have told me at least how many fertilized. Very frustrating but something must be going right for now I guess.

Good luck Peachy! If they are waiting until Day 5, it sounds like a good report. Although, it's unfair for them not to tell you what is happening.


----------



## lanet

Peachy my dr told us they see higher pregnancy rates with a 5dt. Of course either way can result in pregnancy but I'll really be praying for 5dt. 
Buny that house in Colorado sounds amazing! It's so beautiful there. 
Full day of work today but then I'm off to have some fun with dd tomorrow while she's out of school for spring break.


----------



## bunyhuny

@Peachy- As much as I wish it were true, 3dt does not have anywhere near the same success rate as 5dt. Especially on a per-embryo success scale. Yes, lots and lots of women get pregnant from 3dt- I mean, that was the only available form of IVF for a very long time, and it does definitely work, but the chance of implantation of a blastocyst is more than double that of a 3dt embryo. 

With the way an embryo grows- the first few days are based on if fertilization happened correctly and then on the health of the egg alone. So if you have a lot of embryos make it to day three, you have healthy eggs and sperm that are capable of fertilization. At day three, the genetics of the embryo kicks in. This happens around the 6-8 cell mark. From there, the embryo genetics can either thrive or fail. The longer the embryo is kept in the lab, the more that is known about its health. So when the embryos are transferred back at d3, there is no way to know how healthy the embryo actually is.

A day 5 transfer is the ideal transfer date because this is a day that the embryo would actually be in the uterus after natural conception. Placing an embryo into the uterus on day 3 in not the ideal condition for the embryo. The fallopian tubes have a much different blend of nutrients than the uterus and the embryo should still be there at day 3. This is why they move the embryos to a different culture medium on day 4 when growing them to blastocysts. By placing the embryo into the uterus on day 5, the embryo is placed in the correct environment, just prior to implantation, after giving the embryologist the most information possible.

Some of the top IVF doctors in the world are beginning to push to get rid of 3dt saying that if an embryo cannot make it to blastocyst in the lab, there is no way it can make it within the uterus, and that transferring possibly faulty embryos on day 3 is actually unethical and unfair to couples pay OOP for insanely expensive treatments. They say that the lab conditions that we are now able to attain are ideal for embryonic development, and moving an embryo back to the uterus at d3 does not give it a better chance, it only give the clinic an opportunity to charge the client for transfer. Obviously, the clinic makes more money with a 3d embryo transfer than on a failed cycle. However, if an embryo would not have made it to d5 in the lab, there is no way it would make it to d5 in the uterus either.

In ideal conditions only about a half to a third of embryos that make it to day three will be strong enough to make it to blastocyst stage, whether in the lab or the uterus. That means that if you have two embryos sitting in the lab at d3, there is a still a good chance that neither of them is actually strong enough to make it. But by going ahead and transferring the embryos then, the clinic is still able to charge you for the transfer. This is why after a 3dt the clinic still does not freeze the remaining embryos until d5 or d6.

I am not trying to sink anyone ship or make anyone feel bad, but I really do think it is important that we all understand the process we're going through. :thumbup:

Note: There are some clinics who only transfer 3d embryos that have passed the Early Embryo Viability Assessment test, which does a much better job at selecting embryos capable of becoming blastocysts, but this technique is not widely used. Most clinics still use the standard grading system. It's worth asking your clinic if they are able to employ a higher tech method to evaluate the first 3 days of embryo development. The extra cost associated with the test is generally worth the increase in success rate.


----------



## bunyhuny

lanet- What are your plans for tomorrow? Have a good day at work today! :wave:

Red- How are you feeling today, hunny? Everything going well?

AFM- Just got back from the RE. Had blood drawn and an appt scheduled for tomorrow's consultation. Managed to work through all the grieving in the last couple days and am ready to go in tomorrow and get the plan for the next cycle. Feeling good and like this next cycle is going to be "the one"! I didn't have that feeling the last couple cycles, but I just feel so healthy right now!


----------



## mononoke

bunyhuny - that's the spirit, you are very strong!


----------



## bunyhuny

LADIES! I have MAJOR news!!

*DH may be getting a new job WITH 3 CYCLES of IVF INSURANCE!!! *

He applied for this job a few months ago, went through about 20 hours of interviews, and at the end the company said they really want him but couldn't afford him. (They're a pretty new company on a tight budget.) He was so bummed out because this is a job he really, really wanted. Well, he just got an e-mail from that company's HR department saying that they think they've found a way to pay him what he's worth! If all goes well we'll be moving to NYC as soon as we're done here in Prague. So even if I don't get pregnant this next cycle- we'll be able to get a home again (I don't care if it has to be a rental!) and even be able to do IVF for the same price we're paying currently- maybe even less! And no more traveling to Prague. All with enough of a raise for DH to cover the higher cost of living in NYC!

I am so, so, so, so hoping that this offer goes through. If all goes well, DH will start his new job on May 12!!!

Omg ladies- my prayers may have finally been answered!


----------



## Peachy1584

Buny I have read what you are saying and I have read the oopposite. I do not believe nor do the 2 clinics I have been to have double the success rate with 5dt. As with most things in ivf patients are apples and oranges. Me having tubal issues is a whole other story than a woman with DOR or a couple with MFI. As I learned after my tubal reversal even women with ridiculously short tubes can conceive and the embryo gets to the uterus much faster and still makes a baby. The RE's I have spoken to have told me with the embryo there is no substitute for the womb as of it and it is harder to culture to day 5 as their needs change so when things aren't looking optimal it's best to put them back. Unfortunately with humans involved there is always room for error. I am well aware that we can find anything on the Internet to tell us what we choose to believe. I do not believe that every embryo that becomes a baby from a day 3 transfer would have gone to day 5 and there is absolutely no way to prove it either way. A friend of mine had 1 poor quality embie on day 3 and I can't remember what the deal was now with fragmentation but she has a happy healthy 6 month old and my 2 very good quality blasts (4 actually from my 2 transfers and 1 was highest grade and hatching) has left me with empty arms. That's just a fact that can't be argued with. Perhaps some are picky about being in a dish. What works for one person will not work for another.


----------



## Peachy1584

Buny that sounds amazing and I truly hope this works out for you!!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Mono so jealous of your little one moving around!

Messica how are you holding up? Hope time is moving quickly..

Amanda if you're still out there we're still thinking of you and hope all is well!!

Tulip I hope you are feeling better and getting excited about plans with hubby. My history teacher finally gave up on ivf and ttc and they adopted a baby (David) and 4 months later she was pregnant with another son. I can't begin to imagine the stress and craziness we put on ourselves really messes up our bodies. .


----------



## bunyhuny

Peachy- You are definitely right. It is not a strict 3d vs 5d divide. When they put in more embryos on day 3 it does a lot to balance off the rates. Just because the _per embryo _success rate is proven to be lower doesn't mean that the overall live birth is lower for each transfer day. It all depends on how many embryos are transferred. You put 4 beautiful 3d embryos in one group of women and only one perfect blastocyst in the other group, and you're likely to have the same overall success rate in each group. The difference is that in the 5dt group you've lost less transferred embryos over all, and you're looking at a much lower chance of multiples (and therefor much lower rates of high risk conditions, miscarriage, and stillbirth) while still retaining the same live birth rate. This is all I was talking about. <3


----------



## lanet

Buny so happy for you! That plus be amazing for you. 
We are going to an amusement park tomorrow. The weather is supposed to be nice. 
I'm currently listening to pregnant people chatter at my work....it will be me soon right?
Peachy or Buny or anyone else, what do you think about my situation with my dh and I both normal but his sperm being covered with antibodies. I mean the dr says 60% chance but is that better or worse than some situations? It's nearly impossible to find info on this.


----------



## bunyhuny

lanet- Have an amazing time at the amusement park! And yes- I know you will get your BFP very soon! I really believe that! From my understanding, antisperm antibodies don't matter if you're doing ICSI. They can cause major problems with natural IVF fertilization, but with ICSI, you totally bypass the antibody issue. If you have antisperm antibodies they can 100% prevent natural conception, but with ICSI, you have an amazing chance of success! For reference, my doctor put my first cycle success rate forecast at 65% with a single 5dt and I was 29 at the time.


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet I know it's crazy difficult but try not to hung up on stats. It's impossible to find the same couple with the same hormone levels with the same diets /lifestyle ,habits, response to meds etc. I was a given a 60% success rate after my transfer. Well it turned out that all that mattered was the 40%. With my miscarriage it happens in like 1% of cases. Same with my second ectopic in the same tube that just had a salpingectomy. When they tell me I have a 2% chance I will walk out with a baby! You are young and healthy and your chances will change as your cycle progresses. Honestly I am more nervous for you than for myself as I have more chances. Just keep praying and believing and more than anything have fun tomorrow and enjoy life. Stress and fretting bogs down our innards : )


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Hi ladies! SOrry I have been MIA :( Alot has happened, I ended up doing 11 days of stims and on Monday I triggered. While on the phone with the nurse that was telling me what to do, after that was done she proceeds to tell me that we will have to freeze all eggs!! I was absolutely devastated to say the least. She said that my progesterone had risen and was out of sync with my uterus lining. I only had 7 follicles!! So we went for ER on yesterday morning and got 5 eggs. The embryologist called this morning and 3 fertilized! SO now we are hoping and praying that all three make it to day 3 for the freeze. We will be doing a FET next cycle. 

I will do some catching up on you all.


----------



## lanet

Hi Amanda! I'm sorry you have to do a fet, I know it's disappointing to wait but lots of people have success with frozen. And I've even heard some think it better bc your body hasn't been through the trauma as in a fresh cycle. I hope and pray your embies make it!
Peachy, they gave you 2% chance with ivf?
Buny and peachy, thanks, I do have a good feeling about things, cautiously, but you're right about antibodies preventing bfp naturally so I do feel like this is our first actual shot.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Thanks Lanet... I am a nervous wreck, it seems the worrying never stops.. It's always something! How are you? Have you found out anything on your embryo's?


----------



## lanet

I'm not there yet, start stims around the 28th. But Peachys at that stage!


----------



## lanet

Amanda was everything going well while you were being monitored? When did they know your progesterone was off?


----------



## Peachy1584

Amanda so sorry things aren't going as you'd hoped. When will you find out they were able to freeze them. For your age and issue it does seem like a low number on that many days of stims but it's quality that matters. Gals get 20 eggs and end up with only a few embryos.

No Lanet I was saying how I am always against odds so if they did give me a 2% chance I'd feel good about it.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Amanda was everything going well while you were being monitored? When did they know your progesterone was off?


Apparently they test progesterone the day you are to trigger and that is when they noticed it was high (2.0, and dr don't like it above 1.0)


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Peachy1584 said:


> Amanda so sorry things aren't going as you'd hoped. When will you find out they were able to freeze them. For your age and issue it does seem like a low number on that many days of stims but it's quality that matters. Gals get 20 eggs and end up with only a few embryos.
> 
> No Lanet I was saying how I am always against odds so if they did give me a 2% chance I'd feel good about it.

I will find out Saturday. My AMH is really low, which was a major shock so that is what contributed to the few follicles..


----------



## Peachy1584

Well that sucks but women with less take home babies. Ivf is crazy and you just never know. Did they tell you the ones you have look good? At least yours talk to you about your embies I am jealous about that : )


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Peachy1584 said:


> Well that sucks but women with less take home babies. Ivf is crazy and you just never know. Did they tell you the ones you have look good? At least yours talk to you about your embies I am jealous about that : )

They said they look good. I was surprised all five they retrieved were mature and was hoping they would all fertilize. But Dr said it's normally about 70% of them fertilize so I was ok. My heart sank when I saw the number pop up on my phone, I was so scared to answer. Have you heard anything about yours??


----------



## Peachy1584

Unfortunately this ridiculous clinic tells me absolutely nothing until transfer which is on Saturday for me. My last cycle 100% fertilized but 1 was abnormal. This cycle has been completely different in every way. I only stimmed for 8 days and that worries me. What doses did you end up at the end?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Peachy1584 said:


> Unfortunately this ridiculous clinic tells me absolutely nothing until transfer which is on Saturday for me. My last cycle 100% fertilized but 1 was abnormal. This cycle has been completely different in every way. I only stimmed for 8 days and that worries me. What doses did you end up at the end?

All but one day I was on 150 Menopur and 225 GonalF. I only produced one follicle on my right side and on Monday it was 22.5mm and I had 6 on my left that measured 21,19,16,12,10,10mm and estradiol that day was 1353 and lining was 6.5. How many of yours were mature? How many days after retrieval were you sore?? I am cramping pretty bad today, I should have called into work and stayed home to rest :( I will be taking a pain pill when I get home and will be calling in tomorrow.


----------



## lanet

Oh I see what you were saying peachy. I was like damn 2%!! 
Amanda what was your amh, do you remember? 
I'm really getting to see all the ways this could play out since you guys went first. At least I'll be prepared!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

AMANDAKT512 said:


> Hi ladies! SOrry I have been MIA :( Alot has happened, I ended up doing 11 days of stims and on Monday I triggered. While on the phone with the nurse that was telling me what to do, after that was done she proceeds to tell me that we will have to freeze all eggs!! I was absolutely devastated to say the least. She said that my progesterone had risen and was out of sync with my uterus lining. I only had 7 follicles!! So we went for ER on yesterday morning and got 5 eggs. The embryologist called this morning and 3 fertilized! SO now we are hoping and praying that all three make it to day 3 for the freeze. We will be doing a FET next cycle.
> 
> I will do some catching up on you all.


I know it's disappointing to have to wait but some REs prefer FET over fresh as your body is not fighting the stim meds in order to create a stable environment. 

At my clinic we go in know that FET is the plan and if you do a fresh it's bc your embies will not survive freezing and have to transfer on day 3.

Just wanted to share bc in all the reading I've done many clinics feel this...just google fresh VS fet.


----------



## Peachy1584

I had 20 measurable follicles and only got 9 eggs. I don't know how many were mature/fertilized nothing. Follicles aren't usually empty the eggs don't release from them for one reason or another and I think they fried mine : ). I was sore and I worked on my feet for 10 hours yesterday and had more spotting/pain all night. I also now have the string hanging all the way down (from my stitch)and this is tmi but i have had mucous tinged with blood as well. This time really hasn't been easy and they told me i did too much and have to take it easy. I am worried about transfer with all this going on. You will find that fet is a breeze and your body isn't screaming and miserable.


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet you won't be like us. You'll have a story all your own we'll be discussing trying to figure out. That's why I have a hard time with "statistics" as everyone is so in individual : ) Hopefully you'll be going thank God that didn't happen to me! : )


----------



## lanet

Lol, very true, and I'm so very bored waiting to get mine started....


----------



## Peachy1584

You're almost there it's already the 14th. Besides you'll have to deal with all my crazy during my 2ww and by the time that's over you'll be close to retrieval then I can help to keep you sane : )


----------



## lanet

Sounds good to me! How early did you get your meds?


----------



## bunyhuny

Will check in with you lovely ladies tomorrow after my consult.

Peachy- I'm sorry for rambling off statistics. For me, knowing as much as I can about the science and math behind IVF just really helps me to deal with things- gives me some distance in many ways and helps me to feel like I'm prepared for when things don't go right. I've been a book-wormy nerd my whole life- studying and researching brings me a kind of deep peace. I know that's not the same way that everyone deals with the stress of all this. <3 <3 <3 Please no hard feelings, hun! It's just my way of coping.


----------



## tulip1975

Peachy1584 said:


> Tulip I hope you are feeling better and getting excited about plans with hubby. My history teacher finally gave up on ivf and ttc and they adopted a baby (David) and 4 months later she was pregnant with another son. I can't begin to imagine the stress and craziness we put on ourselves really messes up our bodies. .

Thanks, Peachy! I am feeling much better - getting back to normal life. I still have a 10-vial box of Menopur from the UK that I have left over from my IUIs with my regular OB/GYN. Maybe I should go back to him and go through those before I give up completely. 

Buny - that is great news about the job, NYC, and the insurance benefits! I am very excited for you!


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet I think it was a few days before. Give yourself a bit so you don't feel so overwhelmed.

Buny there is no need to apologize to me at all. If you send me a story that says a Robin is blue I can send you one that says a Robin is red that's all I was saying. I like you have read and read and read and sometimes I wish I hadn't. For every time I've read one thing I've read another that contradicts it and because of it I question and second guess every little thing especially for doing 2 cycles now that have hardly anything in common. Every RE is going to have their way to do things and you have to find a way to trust that their doing the right thing even though someone else's is against that way. Know what I mean? I just pray we all find the one that knows what's best for each of us : ). I'm sorry if you thought I was arguing. I thought we were just expressing opinions. I believe it doesn't matter if you're a pissy pessimist through your whole cycle that if it's going to work its going work however I think being positive makes it easier to get through : ). So did hubby accept the job ?


----------



## bunyhuny

He did! He told them he definitely wants the position and can start May 12. The HR person is now waiting on CEO contract approval. Hopefully, things will be signed early next week. FX'd! I will definitely let you know how it goes! I am so incredibly excited right now.

I think I also research so much because my clinic asks me choose if I want to do 3d or 5d, they let me choose what procedures I want, how I want cultivation to be done, etc, because everything is piecemeal pay for what you want- so it's my job to figure out if I think different things are worth the extra cost. At the end of the day, I'm responsible for a large chunk of my treatment plan. The more I know, the more at peace i am with the decisions DH and I make.

They don't have many hard and fast rules at my clinic- they ask me what I want and then, if they think it sounds reasonable, they do it that way. Even when I ask their opinions they generally say it's just up to us what we'd personally like! My very first cycle they called us on day 3 and told us the status of each of our embryos, then asked if we'd like to do a 3dt or 5dt! I asked which they would suggest and they said it was up to me- since there is no way to guarantee blastocysts, I have to tell them an attempt at 5d is what I want. 

In some ways, I really like it because it allows me to be more in control with my treatment, but in other ways it makes some of the decisions harder. The only thing I don't have any control over are my meds- and that's something I almost wish I could have some say in. I feel like now that I've lost all this weight, my dose needs to be lowered so I can stim slower. 17 of my 25 follicles were empty this time. Really bizarre! Last time, all 18 follicles had mature eggs in them. :shrug: RE says it was just luck. Let's see if she still says the same thing tomorrow!


----------



## Peachy1584

Buny I swear when I say this to you I mean absolutely no disrespect whatsoever but no amount of Internet or research makes up for experience or a medical degree. No wonder you feel like you do hon. With all the other stuff you have gone through I can't imagine trying to figure out my own treatment plan as well. I fully understand that patients want to keep costs down when paying oop but what's the point if not doing everything possible to ensure success? Like why ask me if I want assisted hatching? It should just be done if the embryologist thinks it's necessary right? I don't know I feel for you I really do and I am so happy for you that you get to come back and consult someone in the states and it's not based on affordability and you don't have to worry about costs. When you come home make sure you bring with you every paper on every single thing you have ever done there. Maybe even start researching RE's that you can choose from in that area. I am so glad you'll have a space of your own and settle down without worrying about visas and plane tickets. You are incredibly strong and deserve some peaceful easy times ahead.


----------



## Peachy1584

And tell your RE tomorrow that you consulted another one that says it's not luck but protocol and see what she says. Im hoping mine says he knew we wouldnt get as many but hoped for a few better quality ones.Also ask her about any negative effects on stimming back to back cycles. You know enough don't let her think she's getting away with anything.


----------



## lanet

Buny I agree with peachy. I want an RE that tells me what's best. I'm in no position to make those decisions, nor should I be. I can't imagine that stress. I want to trust my RE with that. Also, my clinic here does fet for $2000. Full cycle for $7800. So like peachy says, what's the point of paying a little less if you're not optimizing your chances. I think it's a whole lot of sacrifice and stress and maybe not worth it. I too am so glad you can come back here and settle down, I imagine a huge chunk of stess will come off of you. 
I like reading stats to keep me occupied but I take them with a grain of salt (unless it's in my favor and then it's TOTALLY true!) lol. I do know I feel weirdly more relaxed about all of this than I usually would.


----------



## Peachy1584

$2000 for fet is cheap! I really do hope I have 2 that they are able to freeze. Of course if success comes this round I don't know how likely I am to do it again. While fets are included in my program after success you have to pay for everything again.


----------



## lanet

Well my clinic is at Kansas university so it's a teaching hospital. So good price but you have to allow 2-3 students to observe everything. Which I'm fine with. And you can say no. But how else are they going to learn?


----------



## Peachy1584

I totally agree with you that they need to learn I just wish it wasn't so damn expensive lol


----------



## Seoul

Buny- Wow that is a lot of decision making I would not be able to do it I walk in to my RE's office and tell him you tell me what to do and what not to do. You really are a strong woman and I hope you get your BFP soon. I will praying that your husband signs that contract soon and that it all works out for the best for you. 

Amanda- I know its hard when things don't go as you plan and that you wish you could just have a transfer with this fresh cycle. I know the bigger stress is that your embryos freeze and thaw perfectly and I really hope this is the case. However, I am sure your doc is making the right call for you. My fresh IVF cycle I had a bit of OHSS and my doc was border line about to cancel my transfer but decided to go for it because I had a lot of embryos to freeze although I did get pregnant I ended up miscarrying because my body had gone through so much. I had to wait 3 months to start back up because of it and realized that the FET was so much easier on my body and it just felt 100 times more natural and better and this resulted in my DD. I am sure your doctor has reviewed your case carefully and decided that FET would give you the absolute best shot. All of this process is hard and sucks but don't lose hope FETs do work and on some women work better than fresh cycles.


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey ladies! :wave: Yeah, it definitely can be rough- but I trust my RE to tell me if she thinks something is 100% necessary. This country is not a well off one, so the clinic is used to dealing with people who really cannot afford the price of any advanced procedures. Each cycle we have to specifically request video monitoring without dish movement, extended cultivation, extended precision monitoring, vitrification style freezing, even the more expensive (but much more precise) transfer catheter. It's even a special request to have DH in the room for transfer! Things are just very different here. But there success rates are as high as the top US clinics, so I trust them to tell me if I'm making a bad choice or if there is something they really think we need to try.

Also, I just got back from my RE. Results are in and it's a beta verified BFN. Scans showed that somehow my ovaries are already completely healed. RE was really surprised. She says this means that it is totally safe and no decrease in success chance to go into another fresh cycle soon. She likes to wait one week past the time ovaries are healed to begin stims, so I go in for a pre-cycle scan and consultation next Wednesday to get the ball rolling. Until then, I stay on high dose progesterone and estrogen to allow my ovaries to rest for a bit longer (same thing as being on BC). I'll likely stop these next Wednesday, Thursday, or Friday, and start stims when AF arrives. I'm also to start back this evening on the supplements I was taking during IVF #1, Myo-Inositol and D-Chiro-Inositol. RE and I are hoping that they will improve my egg harvest this time around.

The HR woman at DH's possible new job said that she'd be talking to the CEO today so she should have news for us either today or on Monday. FX'd everything goes well.


----------



## bunyhuny

@Peachy- Yes! I will definitely be happy to be able to do treatment in the US. And to get to move to NYC has been a dream of mine since I was a kid and first visited there. DH's possible new company sent over the insurance choices and it looks like which plan we get depends on which clinic we decide to go to and whether it is in or out of network- so that is a choice we will need to make very soon. Right now we are leaning towards Sher fertility clinic in NYC- have you heard of them? We had planned originally that if things were to not work out in Prague within 4-5 cycles that we would take a year or so off from IVF to pay off our debts, then get a loan to go to Sher in Nevada (DH's family is nearby in LA and Arizona). Interestingly, the female RE at the NYC office is specifically focused on IVF for PCOS women!


----------



## redbrick80

Happy Friday Ladies! 

Buny - so much going on. Congrats on DH's new job and new insurance. That is fantastic! 

Peachy - You NEED to take it easy to make sure everything is in good shape for tomorrow, I'm so excited for you. Do you know what time your transfer is? 

Amanda - Sorry to hear your cycle didn't go as planned. That's a bummer, but glad they were able to freeze your eggies.

Lanet - I can't wait until you start your cycle!


Question for you ladies - I was chatting with my girlfriends last night (both have had children in the past year and a half). They said they took a prenatal vitamin along with an extra folic acid pill and a omega pill. I have just been taking my prenatal (religiously). Should I top up with the extra folic acid? I'm assuming yes and what about this omega business? I assuming yes to that too. Do you ladies have a plan or know anything before I head off and ask Mrs Google?


----------



## bunyhuny

Red-

When I used to teach pregnancy health and childbirth education (before this whole crazy IF journey began) I always recommended increasing Folate and Omega 3 intake. 


Folate (Folic Acid):

-Folate is very important for preventing neurological defects. 

-Folate is required for the healthy copying of DNA in cell division. 

-The standard supplement of Folate (or FA) is 800mcg/day for pregnant women _at minimum_. Most women do not get this amount from diet alone.

-Pregnant women who have dealt with IF or who have suffered m/c in the past are recommended to take a higher dose of 2000mcg/day. If you take a 800mcg Folate prenatal, supplementing with a 1000mcg capsule of folate each day is fine. You will likely get the 200mcg difference in you food.

-Folate is preferable to Folic Acid, as Folate is the natural form. Folate is more readily accessible and the body has a much easier time breaking it down. It is also easier on baby's developing system.

This is the form of Folate I recommend, as it is the most easily available to your body: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001PLESO2/ref=oh_details_o00_s02_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 


Omegas:

-Out of all the Omegas, Omega 3 is the one that should be supplemented in pregnancy for fetal development. The other numbers either cause inflammation or we don't know enough about them. Omega 6 can be especially harmful, as it causes inflammation and the average Western diet already includes 10 to 25 times more Omega 6 than in needed.

-Like Folate, Omega 3 helps to prevent neurological defects. Omega 3 is also one of the main building blocks of baby's vision system. Omega 3 is absolutely necessary for proper brain development and is an integral nutrient for you baby.

-Omega 3 reduces inflammation. It also reduces your risk of pre-eclampsia, per-term labor, and postpartum depression.

-Omega 3 in necessary for proper lactation. The Omega 3's you eat will be passed to your baby through your milk. This is crucial in baby's continued brain development- including both intellectual and social development.

-If you choose to get your Omega 3's from fish, make sure you are only eating low mercury fish. Salmon is a wonderful choice! 

-If you want to supplement, do so with Fish Oil. Again, salmon is best!

-When choosing a supplement, make sure you are getting a high amount of both the long chain Omega 3's, DHA and EPA. These are the ones you need!

-Don't supplement with Flax Oil. Flax Oil contains short chain Omega 3's. These are not helpful. Also, though Flax Oil is a popular supplement right now, it is important to understand that it can bind to vitamins and minerals in your system, leaching them from the food you eat. This can mean not enough nutrients for you (or your baby). Try to avoid Flax Oil during pregnancy.

Omega 3 supplements are easily found at Whole Foods and most varieties work well.


----------



## lanet

Redbrick I would say it's up to you. I take a prenatal from a health food store that already has double what most prenatals have. I won't be taking anything extra. Last pregnancy I was so sick I'm pretty sure my vitamin never even stayed down;)
Buny we may be on the same cycle now! And yes I've heard of sher institute and I read lots of his articles!
Hope you are taking it easy today peachy. 
Off for a day of fun!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Oh I see what you were saying peachy. I was like damn 2%!!
> Amanda what was your amh, do you remember?
> I'm really getting to see all the ways this could play out since you guys went first. At least I'll be prepared!

AMH was 0.4 and FSH 7.3


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Breaking Dawn said:


> AMANDAKT512 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! SOrry I have been MIA :( Alot has happened, I ended up doing 11 days of stims and on Monday I triggered. While on the phone with the nurse that was telling me what to do, after that was done she proceeds to tell me that we will have to freeze all eggs!! I was absolutely devastated to say the least. She said that my progesterone had risen and was out of sync with my uterus lining. I only had 7 follicles!! So we went for ER on yesterday morning and got 5 eggs. The embryologist called this morning and 3 fertilized! SO now we are hoping and praying that all three make it to day 3 for the freeze. We will be doing a FET next cycle.
> 
> I will do some catching up on you all.
> 
> 
> I know it's disappointing to have to wait but some REs prefer FET over fresh as your body is not fighting the stim meds in order to create a stable environment.
> 
> At my clinic we go in know that FET is the plan and if you do a fresh it's bc your embies will not survive freezing and have to transfer on day 3.
> 
> Just wanted to share bc in all the reading I've done many clinics feel this...just google fresh VS fet.Click to expand...

Now that I have done some reading I see that the success rates are just as high as a fresh. I'm just really nervous because we don't have many embryos to begin with and the thought of the 3 not making it to freeze tomorrow literally makes me sick :(


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Seoul said:


> Buny- Wow that is a lot of decision making I would not be able to do it I walk in to my RE's office and tell him you tell me what to do and what not to do. You really are a strong woman and I hope you get your BFP soon. I will praying that your husband signs that contract soon and that it all works out for the best for you.
> 
> Amanda- I know its hard when things don't go as you plan and that you wish you could just have a transfer with this fresh cycle. I know the bigger stress is that your embryos freeze and thaw perfectly and I really hope this is the case. However, I am sure your doc is making the right call for you. My fresh IVF cycle I had a bit of OHSS and my doc was border line about to cancel my transfer but decided to go for it because I had a lot of embryos to freeze although I did get pregnant I ended up miscarrying because my body had gone through so much. I had to wait 3 months to start back up because of it and realized that the FET was so much easier on my body and it just felt 100 times more natural and better and this resulted in my DD. I am sure your doctor has reviewed your case carefully and decided that FET would give you the absolute best shot. All of this process is hard and sucks but don't lose hope FETs do work and on some women work better than fresh cycles.

Seoul, thank you so much for your kind words. I can't wait for tomorrow, I have been hoping and praying so much that these 3 precious embryos make it to freeze.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Red- I have been taking prenatal for over 2 years now and in the last year I have also started taking additional folic acid ( cant' remember the mg) I have not taken the Omega though.


----------



## bunyhuny

Amanda- I am send you so many hugs right now. I know it is scary not getting many embryos. I about lost it when we only had one fertilize this last cycle. :hugs: I hope you get an amazing report tomorrow, and not only do they all make it to freeze, but that they all look beautiful as well.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

bunyhuny said:


> Amanda- I am send you so many hugs right now. I know it is scary not getting many embryos. I about lost it when we only had one fertilize this last cycle. :hugs: I hope you get an amazing report tomorrow, and not only do they all make it to freeze, but that they all look beautiful as well.

THank you so much Buny!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Red all my RE and OB cared about was that I was taking 800 of folic acid. Which as long as you have been baby should be just fine. So excited for you! Feeling prego yet? Transfer is at 11:45 but I have to be there an hour early. I honestly think I have a more painful full bladder than anyone else so am dreading it worse than retrieval : )

Amanda I'm praying for your embies too. Can't wait til you get that call tomorrow to put your mind at ease. Are you starting to feel more comfortable since retrieval?

Lanet have a blast today!!


----------



## mononoke

Hi Peachy - good luck on your transfer tomorrow!! so excited for you!!!

Have a wonderful weekend everybody!!!


----------



## messica

Trying to play catch up on this thread is hard!

Buny - you have so much on your plate right now and you're handling it with such a wonderful attitude. You are one strong chica!

Amanda - I will be keeping fingers crossed you get an awesome report tomorrow!

Peachy - the clouds have cleared and it's got to be a good sign, I will be keeping you in my prayers and waiting for an update with how tomorrow goes for you!


Saline sono yesterday doc said my uterus looked like a frowny face. He showed me the screen and we had a laugh at that. Otherwise he said it looks perfect. Ovaries are nice and quiet on the bcp's. Trial transfer went off without a hitch. He said he doesn't believe I have an angry cervix, either that or it just likes him because he didn't need to use the tenaculum, everything went in with ease and I didn't have any bleeding. The valium did nothing but take the edge off my fear but I spent the night at my parents house so I didn't have to drive myself home. Hubs met me there this morning and we took another trip down to do his bloodwork, a last semen analysis, signed all of our consents and paid the piper. Picked up all my meds on the way home, got a PHENOMENAL deal through Walgreens specialty clinic in Minneapolis. Down there total was listed at $2400. Up here at our regular pharmacy quoted me OVER $8000!!!!!! :shock: When we went in to pick them up I was able to give them med specialty discount cards the RE's office gave me for the Lupron and Menopur that dropped the price down to about $2000 even. We weren't going to argue with that. 

Glad to be home now and relax a bit after a very busy last couple of days!


----------



## Peachy1584

Thank you Mono I kind of feel like a crazy woman and still wish I had more info.

Messica how exciting to get all that stuff out of the way and a good deal on the meds. Did they say how long they expect you to stim? I go to that Walgreens as well and the good thing is that if you need more they will send it to you. Usually they say better to have too much than not enough but as expensive as it is that's just not the case with ivf : )


----------



## messica

This is the tentative schedule they set me up on during RN consult:

https://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa162/chevyjewel/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG2936-1_zps6d86b435.jpg

Med amounts, additional monitoring and additional stim days will be adjusted as we go :)


ETA - he said he'd be surprised if I need to stim more than 8 days but we went ahead and scheduled the additional monitoring just in case.


----------



## messica

Walgreens said they could overnight no problem if need be which is fantastic. They were so kind, and who can beat that kind of flexibility!

They threw in two extra follistim pens just in case of malfunction too. I thought that was nice because they said it's not like I'm just a hop skip away to snag another one lol


I've had issues with the prog suppositories making me bleed in the past so RE prescribed the injectable form in sesame oil instead. Not a fan of more shots beyond stims but hey, anything to NOT bleed after transfer right?


----------



## messica

For fun, my stash :)

https://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa162/chevyjewel/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG2942_zps73c6b002.jpg


----------



## Peachy1584

Lol yes all that mess looks about right. Put your Follistim in the fridge : ) . Are you skinny? I am not and so far the PIO injections have been ok but it's only been a few days.


----------



## Peachy1584

I don't like using anything vaginally I'd take a shot over the mess any day.


----------



## messica

I'm 5'5" 130, but do have a little soft pooch around my belly button that I'm hoping will help lol.

Follistim is in the fridge! RN said manufacturer goes back and forth on that but it's always better to err on the side of caution :)


I do like the idea of no nighttime "dribbles." I had problems with that with the suppositories before and it was a pain having to change sheets if I shifted and it (tmi) took a detour off my pad.


----------



## Peachy1584

I wasn't talking about the belly : ) those ones are easy. I'm talking about the PIO. That's where you need some cushion :flower:


----------



## messica

I'm 5'5" 130, but do have a little soft pooch around my belly button that I'm hoping will help lol.

Follistim is in the fridge! RN said manufacturer goes back and forth on that but it's always better to err on the side of caution :)


I do like the idea of no nighttime "dribbles." I had problems with that with the suppositories before and it was a pain having to change sheets if I shifted and it (tmi) took a detour off my pad.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girls,

Hope your all well, ive not been on for a little while and ive not had a chance to catch up.

I have my first follow up appointment on the 26th with the consultant at my clinc. I'm hoping they can give me protocol and a potential start date. My bleeding ended on Thursday so I'm hoping to start down regging almost straight away or after the next AF.


----------



## bunyhuny

lanet- Yay! We'll get to be cycle buddies! I guess I will only be a few days ahead of you. Are you getting excited? I am having a hard time waiting already. Time is going sooooo sloooooooow. 

messica- Now that is a _pile_ of meds! :haha: I'm always a tad bit impressed with myself when I get my whole pile of meds together, too. Sometime I post a pic of it all on FB just to feel a little bad*ss. :thumbup:

Peachy- I am soooo starting to get what you mean about preferring the PIO. I've only had one PIO injection, and it did make me sore, but I am getting so sick of this mess! My first IVF cycle I broke down and just started doing one pill at a time, so once every four hours, but that just about drove me nuts having to do it that month. The good thing was is it meant not much mess. This time around, I've gone back to the normal instruction of 2 suppositories 3x a day, and it is a MESS. If we end up having to do IVF in the US, I think the PIO will be a relief.

xMissxZoiex- Good luck at your consult! I hope you get to start soon. :thumbup:


----------



## lanet

Hi miss, Seoul,and Messica. (And anyone else)
Buny yes I'm soooo ready to get started!
Peachy, thinking of you today!!! Exciting day!
Amanda any word on the embies?
Off to work today. My weather says 69 today, 29 tomorrow(and snow), 51 Monday. Wtf Sunday?!


----------



## Peachy1584

Hello ladies transfer was uneventful. We transferred 2 blasts 1 grade 1 and 1 was a 1.5. Grade 1 is the best. I wanted to post a photo of them but apparently it's too large or some such thing. Perhaps hubby can figure it out for me later. We have 2 more still growing but only 1 looks like it will make it to freeze. I think they'll call tomorrow. Hubby tried recording the talk like I asked him to but apparently it stopped when he put it in his pocket and I was feeling very relaxed : )


----------



## Peachy1584

Ok well I managed to get them as my avatar : ). Bed rest sucks : )


----------



## lanet

Peachy your little embies look perfect! So glad all went well! How long bed rest?


----------



## Peachy1584

2 days . It was very specific about lying flat today with only 1 pillow unless eating. Tomorrow I can use a couple pillows to sit up but still only bathroom breaks. I think it's ridiculously excessive but I'll do anything : )


----------



## lanet

Wow that is specific! So maybe I should book a hotel after mine....


----------



## Peachy1584

Hmm.. never thought about that. Can you go to their website just to look at their protocol? Perhaps yours is different


----------



## Seoul

Peachy congrats on being PUPO your embies look beautiful :) Sending sticky vibes for you :):dust:


----------



## lanet

My packet only says 2 days of rest, I'll ask my dr the specifics but I think just for peace of mind we will book a nearby hotel.


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks Seoul I'm really hoping this is it for us but I'm a realist as well : )

Lanet perhaps you could lie down and nap on the way home? I am a homebody and have trouble sleeping anywhere else : )


----------



## lanet

I'm pretty sure I could sleep in a comfy hotel bed and have hubby bring me Cheesecake Factory from nearby;)
My dd asked me today if this would for sure work. Breaks my heart bc I wish I could say yes. I just told her no guarantee but a good chance.


----------



## Peachy1584

I know it's really hard with kids and there are no guarantees. For some reason should this cycle not be successful I have no doubt you will find a way to cycle and again. When I started I thought that would be it for me but where there's a will there's a way. Try to stay focused on this cycle though and making this one work.


----------



## lanet

We also dared to look at baby items at target. Dd says she will not let me make a baby girl into a girly girl! lol. And she's insistent that we would need a video monitor. We are going to have SO much fun shopping one day


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats on being PUPO, Peachy! :happydance: Two days of complete bed rest sounds intense. How you holding up? Your embies look absolutely beautiful, btw.


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks Buny it sucks pretty bad. There's so much to do and I just lay here beached : ). I think it's ridiculous but if I don't do what I'm told I will regret it later. I think laying here makes me sore and stiff. I took tomorrow off work as well but plan on taking a nice walk even though it's cold. Right now it's 12 degrees outside but I still have my bedroom window open I feel claustrophobic. It's supposed to be nice out! How are you holding up? When is your estimated retrieval day this time?


----------



## lanet

Well my dr called, on a Sunday which is alarming, but she said bloodwork is good but my thyroid is low again so I have to double my dose. Maybe that explains my energy level. 
Enjoy that bed rest peachy, you will be chasing after a little one soon and wishing for some bed rest;)


----------



## Peachy1584

I am miserable. Does that have any effect on anything?


----------



## lanet

Surely not. Can you watch a good movie? Can you lay on your side? Read a book? Eat chocolate?


----------



## Peachy1584

Lol normally I give up meat for Lent but I didn't this year because I thought I may need the protein and not mercury laden fish so I gave up chocolate instead and I am all peanut butter cookied out. I know I shouldn't complain but I feel like rigor mortis is setting in.


----------



## Peachy1584

All this down time really lets the mind wander as well. If I had movie theater popcorn I could watch a movie : ). That's really the only reason I go to movies.


----------



## Peachy1584

Oh and when I asked if that effected anything I was talking about your thyroid meds : )


----------



## lanet

Lol I thought you were asking if being miserable would effect anything! 
I don't think so bc mine is only a little off in the first place. A regular dr wouldn't even treat it, but for fertility there are stricter guidelines. They want it between 1-2. Mine was 3.1, then on the meds it was 1.5. Now it's 2.9 again so they just want it back down. Pregnancy can also effect it so they want to watch it and have it in a good place to start with. Of course I'm going to google later and make sure!
I'm sure bed rest is only fun for the first several hours. Do you have to stay on your back? Have your hubs go get you popcorn and skittles and a movie!


----------



## lanet

I just read that bcp can effect thyroid levels, so hopefully that's all it is! They are rechecking me at my baseline on the 27th, so at least they are on top of things. That blood test costs me $143 until I reach my $1500 deductible. Which I'm guessing I'll meet pretty soon!


----------



## Peachy1584

Don't meds count towards your deductible?


----------



## lanet

No they don't. And esp not fertility meds


----------



## Seoul

Peachy- Bed rest is no fun hang in there it will be over soon try to enjoy it as best you can because soon you will be really uncomfortable with that baby kicking all night :)

lanet- It is great to know they are keeping on top of things I know for me that always gave me a sense of relief that I was in good hands. How much longer do you have before stims?


----------



## lanet

I have 8 days of bcp, then baseline the 27th, and stims hopefully the 28th! It's finally almost here! In 2 weeks I will be into it 4 days already. Yay!


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks Seoul I'm so glad that's all over! The wait sucks bad enough without laying around thinking about it with nothing to do.

Lanet we are back to sleet here and are expecting several inches of snow! Aahhhh!!!! 

Messica I think you are supposed to get a lot more up there than we are here. Sorry but I am glad : ) 

So I called the clinic today to see if I needed being able to freeze at all and apparently I won't know until Wed when the final report is finished. I swear they piss me off so bad. Just flipping ridiculous.

Amanda I hope all your little embies went to freeze and you are on your way to fet!


----------



## messica

Peachy - YAY FOR TRANSFER!!!! Hope the last couple of days weren't too miserable for you! 

(I'll believe this supposed storm business when I see it.....it's GORGEOUS outside right now and I am happily rooted in complete denial lol)

lanet - I'm not sure if you've double checked already but when I picked up all my meds on Friday the pharmacist gave us quite the shock. Although our insurance does *not* cover anything related to IVF, including meds, should we need another cycle our overall med deductible (which I didn't know we had) will have been met with the expense of all the injectables this time around. I asked him to double check because I just plain couldn't believe it. He did and sure enough, if I were to need another cycle, insurance would cover our meds.......not because they're infertility meds but because we met some sort of separate annual med deductible. 

On another note, I've only got 8 days of bcp's left too! We must be on different protocols though because I start Lupron this Friday, baseline on the 30th and no stims until the 31st. RE is predicting retrieval somewhere April 8-10th, and we'll be doing a 5 day transfer so 13th-15th depending on response. I thought we were closer schedule wise, I am jealous you get to dive in so quickly!


----------



## lanet

We are still pretty close! My retrieval date is somewhere between the 7th and the 12th, with transfer 5 days later. (Or 3 depending but I'm rooting for 5) I'm using ganirelix instead of Lupron. They said I will stim somewhere around 10-12 days. 
That's interesting about the med deductible. This is new insurance so I have no idea but that would be nice! Then they could pay for my synthroid every month too. Did any of you use your walgreens rewards card to get points for all this? I'm sure going to try 
Peachy we got sleet and snow all day yesterday although it didn't amount to more than an inch. Today in the 50s. Tomorrow 65!


----------



## messica

I had the specialty clinic in the Cities run my walgreens rewards card even though I don't usually shop there. I ran to the little one near my hometown again on Saturday and asked to check my balance and it was only at 1000 (wah, wah, waaaaaah :p )

It couldn't have given me much if that's all I've got!


----------



## lanet

I thought it was 500 per prescription??? Maybe I looked at it wrong


----------



## messica

I'm not super familiar with the program, but I know saw her run my card and I filled a total of what, 7 I believe? that day.

Lied - it was 8:
Leuprolide 
Menopur
Follistim
Valium
Doxycycline
Minivelle
Novarel
Progesterone


----------



## Peachy1584

At least you can be in denial it's already snowing here. Junk. 
And I must be way off because I thought it went by how much you spent not each purchase. My ass is starting to feel the pain now. Hubby messed up last night (first time though and we have done a butt load (ha ha) of these shots) so we had to do it twice. I will have to check and see how many points I have.


----------



## messica

Peachy1584 said:


> At least you can be in denial it's already snowing here. Junk.
> And I must be way off because I thought it went by how much you spent not each purchase. My ass is starting to feel the pain now. Hubby messed up last night (first time though and we have done a butt load (ha ha) of these shots) so we had to do it twice. I will have to check and see how many points I have.

Sun is shining and we're sittin at a lovely 32* right now, most of the snow finished melting over the weekend. Hence, my denial lol. How crummy that you're seeing it already!

Which ones are you doing in the bum if you don't mind my asking? Is that the progesterone? I have a friend who last IVF ended up switching to suppositories before week 12 because she was all knotted up and sore from all the injections.

I too thought the Walgreens deal was about how much you spent, that's why I was so excited to see where I was at!


----------



## Peachy1584

Yes its the progesterone. There are things you can do to make easier. The good thing about it is that it's easily measured in your blood which I find comfort in. I just showered and boy did it feel good. Couldn't even do that for 2 days. It's 27 here. Just keeps alternating between snow and sleet. I thought by tomorrow we were supposed to have around 4 inches of the wet slushy stuff and up north was supposed to get 6+. I am watching the news now so we'll because the last I saw it wasn't even supposed to start until tonight. I have a window open anyways I need fresh air.


----------



## messica

I heard it could top out at a foot of snow or more......if that's the case, mother nature can kiss my patoot for teasing us with spring last week. 


I too have been cracking my windows, especially at night. Nothing beats the fresh air :)


----------



## mononoke

Hi Ladies:

Happy St Patrick' Day and sending you all the luck of the Irish and baby dust!

Peachy - your embies are absolutely gorgeous! Did you do AH? Bed Rest sucks, you lucked out having to do only two days, I have to do three (3) and I was going crazy to top that I was on bed rest on Christmas eve, Christmas and the day after..lol! But it was worth it and got our Christmas present.

AFM - some of my symptoms subsides already like nausea, I can see my linea negra getting darker now :)..today is our anniversary..yey! we were hoping to have a quiet early dinner but seems like not going to happen. CA had an earthquake this morning and so hubby will be staying at work more hours to make sure there's no leaks in underground pipelines :(

Messica and Lanet - good luck and can't wait for you guys to be PUPO!


----------



## messica

Say, are you doing anything else right now to help implantation? I've heard pineapple core, and then no pineapple core but pineapple juice, brazil nuts, exercise/yoga for blood flow.

Same for pre-retrieval, was there anything special you have heard of and did to try to up your odds?


----------



## Peachy1584

Ours will stop within the hour and get in the upper 30's then start again late tonight. I'm so over it. Lots of crashes all over. It'll probably go right from furnace to A.C. like last year. Glad you guys get to cycle together it makes it easier having someone doing it at the same time : )


----------



## messica

mononoke - how scary! What does DH do? Maybe it's because I've never experienced one that the prospect of earthquakes just terrify me!


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks Mono no we didn't do AH. He said he didn't think it was necessary. 2 days was awful enough it made me sore everywhere. Hubby told me i would never make it in jail. Umm duh!! I heard about the quake on the news this morning and it seemed pretty localized. True? Yay for your anniversary! Maybe some candles and take out for when he gets home?


----------



## mononoke

I agree Peachy, Messica and Lanet are fortunate to cycle almost at the same time - its nice having a buddy :)

Does anyone here heart about the implantation glue or embryo glue, they are quite popular in UK. not sure if they work, I think what they do is they cover the embie with it before transferring it.

Messica - hubby works is an Operations Specialist for BP...he does alarm and pipeline system control...can't afford to have another major leak like back in 2010. Earthquakes are scary.. the one we just had is not that strong..I myself experienced a 7.7 in the Philippines back in 1996...and I really thought it was the end of the world...it only lasted 15 seconds but killed so many and destroyed too much...well Midwest and the east coast is not in the pacific ring of fire so don't worries..earthquake there is unlikely :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Messica I tried lots of that stuff on my other 2 cycles and honestly I don't think it helps or hurts. I think acupuncture can be beneficial simply for relaxation and I did a lot of that but it gets spendy doing it every week and you can do yoga and meditation at home. I have a fertility yoga dvd I could send you if you want it. I had a hard time because I have bursitis in my hip. It's supposed to improve blood flow and relaxation same as acupuncture. Do anything you think will help you so no regrets later on.


----------



## Peachy1584

Mono I have never heard of that but I know women who have done the uterine scratching. Crazy enough we actually do get quakes here in MN. They are small though and I would totally freak if my things started flying all over the place.


----------



## mononoke

This is what I found online re: embryo glue

High concentration of hyaluronan increases pregnancy rates

EmbryoGlue® is the only available transfer medium containing a high concentration of hyaluronan. When EmbryoGlue® was used for transfer the clinical pregnancy rate was significantely increased from 41% to 50% 2 compared to when a conventional culture medium with low or no hyaluronan was used.


----------



## messica

Peachy - that's super generous. You'd have to let me pay you for it but otherwise absolutely I'll snag your yoga dvd if you're willing to part with it. I was doing bikram yoga up in Fergus and Perham but with finances getting so tight paying for this cycle I've had to forgo it the last few months. I have a couple "Rock Your Yoga" shows recorded off Veria but again, had to downgrade our tv services to save and that was one that we lost before I had a chance to dvr many. 

I meditate daily. It's the only thing that's saved my sanity this whole journey. Haven't tried acupuncture but now I want to call and see if insurance might cover it. I have seen it's about he only thing that's been legitimately proven to help and so many seem to swear by it.

RE had the same opinion about doing what speaks to me in regards to diet, but doubts any of it has anything more than a placebo effect.


----------



## messica

mononoke - FLIPPIN. YIKES. Seriously. I see a crack in my driveway and wonder if it's because the earth is shifting deep below and eventually I it'll open up and swallow the whole house........usually I'm not that ridiculous but it's a legitimate phobia of mine. Hope your hubs stays safe and there are no dangerous situations he has to deal with as a result!


peachy - again I will counter with straight up denial [-(


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Peachy1584 said:


> Red all my RE and OB cared about was that I was taking 800 of folic acid. Which as long as you have been baby should be just fine. So excited for you! Feeling prego yet? Transfer is at 11:45 but I have to be there an hour early. I honestly think I have a more painful full bladder than anyone else so am dreading it worse than retrieval : )
> 
> Amanda I'm praying for your embies too. Can't wait til you get that call tomorrow to put your mind at ease. Are you starting to feel more comfortable since retrieval?
> 
> Lanet have a blast today!!

Feeling so much better!!

Saturday they froze 2 a 6 cell and a 7 cell. They were going to let the other a 2 cell culture a little longer, I should hear today how it is.


----------



## lanet

Amanda I'm so glad they made it! Did they say how soon you could do fet?
Mononoke we are near the New Madrid fault line, which several years who caused an earthquake so strong the Mississippi River flowed backwards. 
Messica I ordered the circle and bloom fertility program. You listen each night for 20 minutes and it helps visual what should be happening on that day. It starts before ivf, then each day of stims, and then er and et, and then 2ww It's so relaxing, it's ultimate meditation, I can't even feel my my arms and legs at the end and I just roll over and go to sleep. I've done the free one for awhile but decided to order the ivf one. It's usually $60 but I found a discount on it and got it for $34. Like peachy said, I think most of it's just to relax, so whatever benefit comes from that. 
It's sunshiny here, but my deck is in the shade and always the last to melt. 
I'm calling walgreens now to hopefully get a final price!


----------



## Peachy1584

Mono that sounds interesting I am going to have to ask RE about that.

Messica PM me your address and I will send it out tomorrow. I will not take a cent at least it will be used instead of collecting dust at my casa.

Amanda so glad you've got frosties and praying for a great report today!

Lanet I hope the discount makes a huge difference for you. Did you get one for the Menopur ?


----------



## lanet

Not really. They had me sign up through a program through them, so I pay $25 to enroll, and then get a $25 Walgreen gift card, and $100 off a $1000 prescription. So I got $100 off. My total is around $2000 so I'm ok with that!


----------



## Peachy1584

If I have to cycle again I'm definitely going to look for a program for the Menopur. It's super spendy.


----------



## lanet

Walgreens specialty pharmacy doesn't accept the rewards card. Boooo!
Did you dh have to take an antibiotic?


----------



## Peachy1584

At our first clinic he did but not this one. New RE said they found no benefit to it. He wasn't going to argue : )


----------



## lanet

It's silly bc dh is supposed to take 2 a day starting the day before retrieval, 1 in am 1 in pm. So he will have 1 left to take after he gives his sample so what's the point? 
But with my dh history of high WBC in his semen I'm glad they're taking precaution. I just don't see how 3 pills will help. 
7 bcp left!!!! (But who's counting?;)


----------



## Peachy1584

Hmm.. When mine took them he did 5 days. I don't get the point of just 2 before his donation. 7 days is nothing the end is near! Then the beginning! So glad I am past that and praying I don't have to do it again : ). I found this stupid website ivfpredict.com and it said I basically have about a 19% success rate each cycle. Obviously variables change during a cycle but what a downer.


----------



## Peachy1584

I had planned on testing Friday but now I am wavering on that. Probably will keep changing too as I'm moody : ). After finding out its a BFN I'd have a real hard time continuing with the shots and doing the 2 blood tests. I told them I wanted them to give my results on the answering service though so we could call and listen to them together. I've seen so many negatives and so many positives I just hate those things.


----------



## lanet

Peachy I did that same predictor and they gave me a much lower chance that my RE did. I think they give 40% as the highest. Don't worry!
I'm so excited to start and you will be getting your bfp around that same time!
Dh will have taken 3 pills before his sample, strange but I trust them. After this week things will start getting exciting!


----------



## Peachy1584

I hope you are right but I've learned my lesson on putting everything on it. It really is better for me to be prepared for all possibilities. The disappointment can be devastatingly all consuming. I knew that going in that's why I waited until I could pay for the warranty program. At my old clinic if you pay per cycle they at least tend to be a little more aggressive and you have more say.


----------



## lanet

I totally get it. The devastation of failed iuis was enough. I know what a risk this is. I don't even want to think of the devastation of a failed cycle. I can't think of it. I'll feel ok if I have some frosties. Praying for bfp and frosties!
I do feel good about things though. I don't know your beliefs etc but I prayed really hard before deciding to do this and there was a strange peace for me that lets me know I'm doing the right thing and hopefully will have a great outcome and finally put this behind me. I'm so ready to put this behind me!


----------



## Peachy1584

Yes I did/felt the same way. When my fresh cycled failed I was so relieved to have frosties but things happen. I was positive it would work. So positive in fact that it gutted me when things turned out the way they did. You are not me though and I'm sure things will work out great for you. You're also lucky because even if you were to pay by cycle it would still be the same as my program after 3. Your clinic is very reasonable.


----------



## Peachy1584

It was even hard for me to want to talk to people again when we were going to get started again. Every time someone I chat with and like has bad news I lose my stomach and my heart sinks all the way to my toes. It's like feeling it all over again. I am more scared for you than for myself : ). It'll be alright though. Once you get going and have tons follicles growing you'll be home free : )


----------



## Peachy1584

Oh and tonight on the Voice in a battle round it was someone from MN against someone from MO. The MN gal won : ) I really do need to get back to work.


----------



## lanet

When I was trying to make the decision I seriously kept thinking I couldn't survive it if it didn't work. I know I would, but I sure don't want to go through that. 
I guess I'll just remain positive and pray for the best. 
And yes I was telling dh we need me to respond well to meds, get plenty of eggs, have them fertilize beautifully and THEN we can feel we have a good chance.


----------



## lanet

I was watching the voice too! But I was multitasking;) I'm watching a documentary of some horrible people that do drugs all day and have children. One just had a baby and they found drugs in her system and took her away. This is what's so hard to understand in life. Why are they fertile? And a better question, why am I watching this?


----------



## Peachy1584

Lol yes I can relate. I wonder why I read so much as well. I was watching a show where they had their babies in prison and got to keep them there !! I think the mom had to have less than a year left on her sentence when baby was born to keep them but who is the one really being punished?? I think I should only be allowed to watch the sound of music until beta day :winkwink:


----------



## lanet

I'm am avid teen mom watcher too. I must be a masochist.


----------



## redbrick80

Hey ladies! 

How is everyone doing today? I tried to catch up on all the post from the week. I never seem to have time to come to bnb on the weekend. 

Sounds like everyone is doing well and moving forward! 

Peachy - I have a good feeling about this cycle for you!! How far along will you be on Friday if you do test? are yo back at work today? 

Lanet - yay to 7 bcp left!!! Let's get this party started 

I am patiently waiting for our ultrasound on Monday. I will be 6 weeks and 4 days. I wonder if they will be able to see the heartbeat that early?? it seems too early to me. I'm trying to be calm and collected until then, but would really like some reassurance. I feel a little nausea today so I think that is a good sign. Boobs hurt etc. 

I decided to take and extra Omega 3 vitamin and an extra folic acid pill. My pharmacist said it won't hurt anything so might as well give it a go.


----------



## Peachy1584

Red transfer was Sat so if it worked a positive should show up. Others have gotten their positives starting 4dp5dt. FRER says up to 6 days before missed period. Now are you sure you're waiting patiently? Lol. It will make you feel better to hear babies heartbeat and you should by then. I heard mine at 6 weeks exactly although implantation time comes into play but you'll get a better idea by measurements. Nausea is a good sign but so many lucky women have no symptoms at all. That was not the case for me last time but I did get these lozenges from my OB that worked beautifully. Also make sure you have small snacks and never let get yourself get too hungry that seemed to make it worse for me as well.


----------



## lanet

Peachy maybe you should wait until Monday. My mind plays tricks on me when I see a negative but there's still a small chance it's too early, and it's miserable!! But I don't know how long I'd be able to hold out. When is your beta?
Red I agree you will most likely see a heartbeat. I'll trade you places! You can be at this stage and I'll be at that one;)


----------



## Peachy1584

My beta is the 25th but remember the second one is the 27th and they will not tell me anything til after the second one. You will be well on your way by then : ). I have to work the weekend and on Monday so I may want the day to feel sorry for myself and not deal with others that's why I chose Friday : )


----------



## lanet

That's so crazy that they won't give you results until the second beta!!!!


----------



## Peachy1584

It's also crazy that I don't find out til tomorrow if I had anything to freeze. It's a bunch of shit. Especially since I can't call the line til after 3 and I start work at 1:30. So I either call from work or fret over it til I get home at midnight. My other clinic I found everything out right away and they are complete idiots to believe this actually reduces stress. They should leave it up to the individual.


----------



## lanet

I totally agree! It should be your choice. Much more agonizing not knowing. They should know that! 
Are any of you guys taking baby aspirin after transfer as part of your protocol?


----------



## Peachy1584

Yes I am still taking it. Plus 2 estradiol ,vitamin and PIO. Way less than what it was : )


----------



## lanet

I'm already taking synthroid, Allegra, bcp, vitamin, and magnesium. It's going to be a lot to keep straight!


----------



## Peachy1584

Why allegra?


----------



## Peachy1584

Well I found out early I have no frozen ones :cry: so if this cycle isn't successful I have to start all over with another fresh. I just can't believe how much different this cycle is from my first one.


----------



## lanet

Wow how did you find out? That sucks:( I'm so sorry. 
Allegra is just for my perennial allergies. I suffer year round


----------



## Peachy1584

I got a call saying there was a message left on Notify MD. It said that only the highest grade embryos will be frozen and that it doesn't reflect on my chances as the 2 highest grade were chosen for transfer. I just hate this feeling. Ivf is such a crap shoot and it sucks. If I have to do another cycle it's not going to be easy to pay for meds either and listen I pray to God that this cycle is successful but it's a 50/50 shot every time. Such a nightmare roller coaster. I mean even my frozen ones I had transferred last time were highest grade and 1 didn't work and the 1 I got pregnant with was abnormal. There's just no way of ever knowing. Grades mean nothing and if they give me an 80% of getting pregnant what difference does it make if I end up in the 20%?


----------



## Peachy1584

Listen i am just venting because i am disappointed and tired having no control over thus process. Whatever happens just happens. I don't want to get you down or ruin your pma. It's hard hearing things we don't want to hear. I do know of lots of women it worked for on the first try that had 3 day transfers and no frosties so it's just difficult for me to wrap my head around sometimes. Perhaps i am asking for too much.. i know i will be the luckiest woman in the world to walk away with 1 baby and that's the attitude i need to stick with. Most of us would love twins and 10 frosties for a huge family later on but now I would do anything for just one healthy baby of my own.. i am excited for your successful cycle because these stories always make me happy :flower:


----------



## lanet

Well peachy I really hope and pray for you that this cycle works. And that none of this will even matter. I know you're scared. I also know that no matter how much I try to protect myself it hurts the same in the end if it's not the result we hoped for. It's ok to vent!


----------



## Seoul

Peachy- sorry you didn't have any frosties. I will pray that you get your BFP this time around. This whole process is so difficult. Vent away and when your done with this cycle you should really talk to your clinic about the ridiculous stress not knowing puts on people. Tell them you are paying to have this done and ultimately these are all medical results you are entitled to get as soon as they have the information. I hope you get your BFP straight away on Friday.


----------



## messica

peachy - you are not asking too much, in ANY of this that I've seen. 

I love this thread because it's not all sunshine and rainbows. I've bailed on others where everyone is cheery chipper happy go lucky because I didn't want to rain on their parade and bring anyone down. That's not reality, and it's super isolating. It's more than ok for you to vent when you get hit with news of no frosties. Just like you've been so supportive and understanding of others through their ups and downs, you deserve the same in return! Your optimism is admirable, but I hope you know most if not all here don't expect that 100% of the time. Be confused. Be sad. Be mad. Be whatever you need to be in the moment.

You obviously have a giant heart to think of others so much, even in your moments of ick. You deserve this as much as anyone else. And no, that's not asking too much to want it and be upset when things aren't going as you anticipated. 

HUGS to you!!!!


----------



## lanet

Well while your venting, today my friend commented about me taking the birth control before ivf and said "well it is true that people are more fertile after taking birth control" um, no it's not. And it has nothing to do with anything here. 
Then I told my mom I paid for my meds and they will be here Friday and she said "and then what do you do with them" um? Make crafts with them? Idk, take the medicine! And she's told me COUNTLESS times that I should not climb the stairs up to my bedroom bc that will hurt things and she's serious, all while demanding me to "stay calm!" I don't know about you guys but I hate being told to stay calm. Ok, there's my vent today. 
And Messica I agree, I was having a bad day on a thread once, after a failed iui, and a girl actually said "no negative nellies" turns out she was trying for her 6th baby. 
Some people don't get it. 
Peachy are you covered in snow up there? Any good weather forecasted?
I'm off to watch the Little Couple. Best show ever, so happy for them since they finally got their adopted babies


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks so much ladies. I had quite the pity party and cried myself to a stuffy headache and besides my eyes being swollen I feel better : ). The worst part is that I wouldn't have done it if I weren't so flippin hormonal and even though I know it I still couldn't stop it. Just stupid. : )

Seoul are you taking bcp's ?

Messica how are you doing up there? Did you get a lot? I don't even think I have my scraper in my truck.

Lanet yes I woke up to a new blanket of white out there. 3 inches maybe. I just started watching the little couple not long ago and I adore them as well.

Buny how is your new cycle coming along?

Just watched a news piece on pets called micro pigs. Omg they are adorable! So want one . I don't think my 6 cats or 2 dogs would appreciate it though : )


----------



## lanet

Peachy I know personally the progesterone make me a hormonal emotional mess. And yes even knowing it's not really me doesn't help! So remind me that in a few weeks;) you're not supposed to cry yet though! Lol 
Have you bought your test yet? The reason I'm cautious about the testing is bc on that closed support group on Facebook so many girls get a negative and then have a perfect positive beta. I'm not sure how long I'll hold out. I'll try for 8dp5dt.


----------



## lanet

And your yucky weather probably isn't helping. I know I need sunshine and birds chirping. I even have flowers coming up already! 
Today my sis is getting a boob job so I took off work to take her and be with her.


----------



## messica

I woke up yesterday to maybe an inch or two. All schools around us had closed and were anticipating the worst. Living out in the country I didn't want to have to worry about me either having to drive into town to get the kids or have them take the bus so I kept them home thinking their school was just being dumb (they've closed for -20 temps, but not for giant snow storms so I've learned not to trust them).

Turned out we didn't get another flake :dohh:

They enjoyed the random mom imposed snow day but I felt like a complete moron. 

Today we've just got a bit of misty rain going on. So far no more snow and what we got yesterday has already started to melt.



You should share more about your critters. We've got our own zoo going on here and I'm always game for talking about fur children :flower:


----------



## Peachy1584

I was at Target yesterday and passed on buying one as of yet. I think it's hard when it comes to tests because lots of peeps are addicts so buy Internet cheapies. The FRER is very accurate and I've never had a false negative. I have had a very light positive when my hcg wasn't even in the 20's. I had light ones with my ectopics so I knew something was wrong. It was funny too because the nurse tried telling me the lightness meant nothing it was how much dye was in the test. She has no clue as the test does continue to get darker depending how much is in there. You're sister should have done it during the winter so she'd be all healed up by now to start showing it off already in your 70 degree weather : )


----------



## Peachy1584

Messica you got lucky though because some places got 10 inches. Driving this morning was junk. My cats are Athena, Adonis,Apollo, Anteros, Aphrodite, and Ares. Yes I'm sure you can see a pattern forming.. my dogs though are Toby and Esme. I really want that pig though lol. I wasn't aware you had children of your own I thought you only had day care kids. Sorry I didn't pay attention. How old are they?


----------



## lanet

Peachy I don't think I knew about your ectopics. When and what happened? I'm sorry about that:( I haven't seen a positive in 11 years so I wouldn't know much about them and I imagine myself falling on the floor crying when I see one. 
My sister is very small and has always wanted breast implants. She just got engaged and is having a fall wedding on the beach so she had to fast track this surgery!
I have 2 fur babies too. A Jack Russell/dacshound (spelling?) mix. And a chihuahua. The Jack Russell is absolutely obsessed w me and has to be by me at all times. She's funny. And the chihuahua is our baby boy and I carry him as such. Lol


----------



## messica

I don't typically talk about them in this forum for sensitivity reasons. My daughter just turned 11, son is 9 1/2. They are from my first marriage. I've been on hiatus from daycare since end of November though, just couldn't do it anymore. I think I saw someone else here was a pre-k teacher and had to stop for the same reasons, I totally understand the pain involved. Kept it up through meds and IUI's but thinking that was as far as we'd take things I closed my doors and let go of my license just before Thanksgiving. Figured I'd take December off to clear out my house and start looking for a new job not involving taking care of other peoples babies. January consult at CRM to confirm unattainable IVF was our last and only option was followed by that giant surprise bonus check, and now we're here, with me in complete limbo. If we fall pregnant I may re-license and open back up again, but I definitely won't if this doesn't work. I just can't even go there in my head.....

My critters include 
Black Lab - Trigger 
Pug - Cooper
Miniature Pinscher - Fynnigan
Black Lab - Hoyt 
Cat - Tao
Cat - Acorn
(Bat crap crazy semi feral outdoor) Cat - Mimi
Sons rabbit - Thumper
Horse (Quarab) - Ruby

They drive me crazy and keep me sane all at the same time.


I love your Greek Mythology inspired names!

(I vote you get the mini pig. I've heard they're cleaner than both cats and dogs and I'm sure your crew will come around eventually lol)


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet I had my ectopics after my tubal reversal surgery. I do have a short left tube 4.5cm but my right ovary is dominant and time is not on my side. Good for your sister. I am all for changing whatever you don't like.

Messica I wouldn't be lynched if I walked in with a pig. You should get one though!If you have a horse then you have enough space! A girlfriend of mine had a Vietnamese pot belly years ago( Mr.Pig) and it's urine stunk to high hell it was terrible. It died though so she took it to the U of m for an autopsy and it turned out it had got into the cupboard and ate too many potatoes and couldn't digest them or some such thing. Odd. Yes my cats are all Gods and Goddesses that start with A after me. Ha!


----------



## lanet

Well my dogs names are Tinkerbell and Max. Nothing too fancy. The result of my daughter naming one when she was 4, and then of my husband naming the other one bc he refused to have to walk down the street calling out a name like tinkerbell again. Lol. 
Peachy how many ectopics did you have?


----------



## messica

Ruby is boarded elsewhere. We're on 48 acres but hubs put most of the property in CRP programs before I met him. I'm still trying to convince him to pull a couple out so I can fence it and keep her here. So far, no dice lol. 

He went from having no pets, to acquiring my zoo. I'm pretty sure he'd give me the boot if I tried to add a cricket, much less a mini pig (even though I think they are insanely adorable). He'd get cows, or chickens, but not name and let me love on :rolleyes:


----------



## messica

lanet said:


> Well my dogs names are Tinkerbell and Max. Nothing too fancy. The result of my daughter naming one when she was 4, and then of my husband naming the other one bc he refused to have to walk down the street calling out a name like tinkerbell again. Lol.
> Peachy how many ectopics did you have?


HA! 

Hoyt is named after our favorite brand of bow, and hubs hates that I call him "Poodle." Although he's a giant brute now, as a pup he was the biggest whimpy baby. He responds better to "Poodle" than he does to his name lol


----------



## messica

My bitty "poodle" :flower:

https://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa162/chevyjewel/IMG_4053_zpsaa44bcf8.jpg


----------



## Peachy1584

I had 2. Same tube 3 surgeries it was ridiculous. At least hubby walks the dogs or is that just when it takes off ?

Isn't boarding expensive? I would force that issue. A couple of acres out of all of those wouldn't hurt a thing : ) That's the whole point of living in a rural area!


----------



## Peachy1584

Oh what a lovely photo!


----------



## lanet

Wow that's a lot to go through peachy!
We have 1 acre and our entire backyard is fenced and it's huge, so they get to run free. And yes that's mainly when one of the dogs runs away that he has to call for them lol. 
I love that pic! I'll try to post one


----------



## messica

Peachy1584 said:


> I had 2. Same tube 3 surgeries it was ridiculous. At least hubby walks the dogs or is that just when it takes off ?
> 
> Isn't boarding expensive? I would force that issue. A couple of acres out of all of those wouldn't hurt a thing : ) That's the whole point of living in a rural area!

Boarding is only $100 a month and covers absolutely everything so really not bad at all compared to what most charge. 

Pulling acreage out of the crp program would be a couple thousand, but then we'd still need to afford the fencing material and build a decent sized shelter. The only outbuilding we have is the shed and it houses the tractor and our vehicles. He will not clear it out and let me put her in there in inclement weather, believe me, I've asked lol

Someday, all that is just not in the cards right at the moment :winkwink:


----------



## lanet

https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q219/kristylanet/Mobile%20Uploads/image.jpg


----------



## lanet

Sorry if that picture is huge! I have no idea how to do this.


----------



## messica

Tao
https://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa162/chevyjewel/IMG_3021_zps11b87390.jpg

Acorn
https://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa162/chevyjewel/IMG_3023_zpsa9d7c3d0.jpg

Mimi (aka - the Fruitloop)
https://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa162/chevyjewel/IMG_3099_zps5eb599e3.jpg


----------



## messica

HA! Lanet, it looks like your chi is giving raspberries about being used as a butt rest!!!


----------



## lanet

Your cats are beautiful! Yes it was funny bc it was like he was giving her a boost to look out the window


----------



## lanet

See we really need a baby;) https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q219/kristylanet/Mobile%20Uploads/image-1.jpg


----------



## lanet

I'm in a huge waiting room and there are at least 50 free chairs and 2 women sit RIGHT next to me and start talking about their friend that's pregnant! Is it rude if I get up? Why are they sitting so close to me?!


----------



## messica

I swear, the general public can sense it. It seems like I can't go anywhere without being smacked in the face by the same stuff. 

My clinic has a rule of no kids in the office, it's the one place I'm supposed to be able to go and NOT be confronted with little ones. When we were there Friday there was a couple with a tiny toddler that came in. They were letting him run everywhere and eventually he found his way over to us. Climbed right up into the chair next to me and the parents were smiling at me like it was cute. We had to sign consents immediately after saying we will not be freezing any embies unless they end up canceling our fresh cycle (was hubs' call). 

Made the whole thing just that much harder.

Even the safest of safe places aren't safe anymore it seems!


----------



## lanet

That's really inconsiderate at a fertility clinic! I can't handle going to the obgyn anymore, I'm literally surrounded by preggos and newborns. 
Can I ask why you decided not to freeze?


----------



## mononoke

Hi ladies...your baby furs are all adorable...i only have one and her name is Falcor ( from the movie neverending story) she is a pure bred miniature bull terrier..id like to have more but our house is not as big as all youve got...im jealous..to have a ranvh in a country is a dream of mine and hubby. Our house is only 6500 sqft lot and a mere 1275 living space...and cost us more than half a million ....as much as we want to upgrade we cant afford the bigger hiuses that are selling right now.

Peacy my hubby is a big greek mythology fan:)...and both of my dd has french names..my eldest is arco enciel ( means rainbow in french) and my 12 yr old is arianne..i cant wait for you to test because i have feeling this is the one becuase the pic of your embie are just beautiful..sending you prayers and baby dust


----------



## messica

lanet - it's an ethical thing for him. The freezing just doesn't sit right. None of this has and he's made some pretty huge concessions in regards to his beliefs so I don't feel right pushing him farther. If it's our only option because we have to cancel the cycle then we'll cross that bridge when we get there. But as it stands one shot, fresh cycle, is all we've got.

I can't complain as it's more than I could have ever even asked for.



mononoke - love your daughters names, they're beautiful! And I've never heard of anyone actually having a bull terrier - how fun is that??!


----------



## lanet

I can totally respect that Messica. We are faced with questions and decisions we never thought we'd have to think about.


----------



## lanet

Yes mononoke your daughters names are beautiful. My daughter is Kylee. Do you have names picked out for this one? I have a boy name. I could never think of a boy name before but this one came to me recently and just feels so right!


----------



## mononoke

I agree with lanet...my own mother was against our ivf...she keeps on telling me tat if its not God's will people should not interfere ( she' s a typical devout catholic mother)...we almost have an argument about it..basicalky i just told her to respect my decision..

Messica my bullmterrier is a lot of fun...its a very active breed and needs a lot of exercise..very loyal and constantly want attention... Very strong too and pound for pound muscle so training is important from the get go so they dont play as rough...they are very funny though and has a face only mothers coukd love...


----------



## mononoke

For this one, if i we have a boy well name him Aragon, and if she's a she well name her Arkiana...my personal favorite was Arleili but everybody in the house voted against it :(


----------



## lanet

My daughter and my husband think all the names on my list are ridiculous! My daughter says I might as well name the baby "chair" or "pillow" lol. My husband agrees on the boy name. Oliver. 
Those are lovely names mononoke!


----------



## lanet

Mononoke in my opinion, God created science for us to use. But I understand where other people come from.


----------



## redbrick80

Peachy1584 said:


> Well I found out early I have no frozen ones :cry: so if this cycle isn't successful I have to start all over with another fresh. I just can't believe how much different this cycle is from my first one.

Peachy I'm sorry you don't have any frosties :hugs: How many did you transfer the first cycle? I still have a good feeling about this cycle for you :thumbup:


----------



## mononoke

Oliver is a winderful name...do you have anything in mind for a girl


----------



## lanet

Yes I have several ideas, but nothing that really stands out yet. I like Hazel, Lena, Lita, and Ryan for girls.


----------



## messica

Ryan is hubs name, but I do love it for a girl lanet.


The names we've picked out are Evan, and Piper. We've been stuck on those since we were dating :)


----------



## lanet

Messica piper is on my list too! And Harper. 
My hubs name is Preston and I love that name for a boy too but we don't want to do a jr.


----------



## messica

mononoke - I was raised devout Roman Catholic, hubs was raised pretty devout Lutheran. Surprisingly our immediate families have been incredibly supportive and haven't said anything in regards to ethics. Just that they want this to happen for us so badly, no matter how we have to go about it. You have no idea what a huge relief that was. 

I'm not sure why hubs is so uncomfortable with certain aspects. I'm not even sure he understands why he feels that way himself because when we talk about it he genuinely struggles to find words for what exactly bothers him about it. I too am in the boat of God blesses us with the knowledge and ability, but do respect that not everyone feels that way.


----------



## mononoke

I like Ryan for a girl's name.. I was actually thinking of Ethan as a girl name too but hubby didn't agree. But we agree on either boy or girl second name will be his name -Jason. 

Piper is getting popular nowadays, my hubby's niece in VA is Piper...Sarah Palin has interesting names for her brood - I like Willow the most. 

Messica - like what you've said I think your hubby did meet you half way considering how he feels about it :)..likewise you are very considerate too to give him some reservations too :)


----------



## Seoul

Love all the fur baby pictures. I have two German Shepherds myself :) I also love all the names :)

I totally get the whole ethical reasons but also believe God gave us intelligence and these developments for a reason and if a couple that loves each other wants to procreate we should be able to. Besides as all of us here know IVF does not guarantee babies there are women that try this multiple times and never get their BFP's I believe if God doesn't want something to happen it won't no matter what and he has his reasons. My mother in law is completely against this and I could not take the criticism anymore so we no longer shared any information and even though I am sure she suspect we conceived through IVF I will never tell. She made it sound like she would not be able to love our child if he or she was born through these means and DD should not have to deal with that. I understand her reasons and I admire how good of a Catholic woman she is that she can obey all the rules, but I don't consider myself a bad Catholic for going through IVF and I did speak to a priest and made peace with going against my religion for us to have a child ultimately it is DH and my problem no one should judge either way. 

Peachy- I am on progynova which is Estrogen typically the medicine is used on menopausal women. 

So today I had my ultra sound and it was a little disappointing. My lining is perfect for transfer but I have one giant follicle that is not supposed to be there. Looks like I am about to ovulate and I am not supposed to on this medication. I don't get it I never ovulate and my body decides to when it is not supposed to. I guess that is what happens when I don't patiently wait for my period to come on its own. So now I have to go back on Saturday and check to see how the follicle looks. He will keep a close eye on it and said maybe we will do a transfer the following weekend. Although I have heard a lot of doctors typically cancel cycles if you have ovulated but he never mentioned canceling it so we will see.


----------



## lanet

Oh no Seoul, I hope you don't have to wait. You would think they would want to do fet after natural ovulation when your body is naturally ready to accept it, but I don't know much about fet.


----------



## mononoke

I just thought to share a picture of this spoiled pooch who always call shotgun during car rides...
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121019-00076.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lanet

Oh my gosh his face is the sweetest!


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul is it possible you could conceive naturally this month if you ovulate? 

Ladies you were all busy little chatterboxes yesterday while I was at work so I hope I didn't miss anything important so please feel free to ask again or don't get upset when I ask an already answered question : ).

I am Lutheran and I think I'm a pretty decent Christian however when it comes to ivf I believe God opens doors to make the impossible possible all the time and he gave us free will. I love God. In my eyes he is all knowing, understanding, and forgiving. Religion is very subjective and continues to change. I went to Catholic schools and as times have changed so has the churches position on many things. The new Pope is very forward thinking however many people especially older ones hang on to more traditional views. To each their own.

Red what day did you test and get your bfp?

For anyone interested because they plan on being a poas addict Target has FRER 3 packs for $12.99 and if you buy 2 you get a $5 gift card plus each box has a $1 off coupon on it. Whew I felt like that was a mouth full and I typed it!! Anyhow I plan on testing tomorrow morning (scared as all hell) with fmu. Not sure if I can even call it that as I pee all damn night anyways so hopefully I can at least hold it from like 3-6.


----------



## Peachy1584

Mono what a neat looking pooch! I would post photos but honestly don't know how. Every time I try it say it's too big. I use my phone (Galaxy Note 3) so don't know if it works differently if you use the puter.


----------



## lanet

Hi peachy, I used my phone too, I have to upload to photobucket first, and use the link. 
That's an awesome deal at target and I may to stock up! 
I'm excited for you to test and I can't wait to hear your results. I pray it's bfp.


----------



## lanet

If it's negative will you count your self out or test again?


----------



## Peachy1584

I will test again. Honestly I know some people that didn't get positives until 8 days but FRER is very sensitive and if it's not positive by then it really doesn't bode well. Tomorrow is 6dp5dt and I know several gals that have gotten +'s as early as 4dpt. Transfer day is considered day 0 right? Gee I can't even remember and that's sad : ). 10 hours on my feet last night left me really achy and tired though. We have hockey tournaments in town at the xcel center this weekend so work will just be crazy.


----------



## mononoke

Hi Peachy - peeing a lot is a good sign :)..I tested 5dpt counting transfer as 0 and I got a negative but on two (2) days after my beta was positive. I'm also praying for your BFP... I do read some women who did get positive just after 5 days...FX'D


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks so much Mono did you use a first response early result? Did you have a 5 day transfer? Is baby moving all the time now? 

Lanet is photo bucket an app?


----------



## lanet

It's a website but I think it's an app too


----------



## redbrick80

Peachy - I'm so excited for you to test!! I tested 10p5dt with a frer - check out the pic from march 5th - seems light for 10 dp so don't count yourself out if yours is negative tomorrow, keep testing! Sending you positive vibes!


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks Red after half hour I found the photo lol. It does look a little light but for some reason it always does look lighter in pics. I wish I hadn't even bought them until tomorrow because it makes me want to test now. Honestly I just feel bloated and blah like before I get my period. My face is breaking out a bit as well. Yuck.


----------



## AlbaNY

This is a long thread, so I am just going to jump in. ;)

I just had the baseline appointment today, and I start injections tomorrow. It is my first cycle and first time with assistance too, so I am pretty excited and naive. 

We are doing ICSI also. I'm apparently on a micro flare protocol and beginning with two phials of Menopur and two of Bravelle tomorrow evening and Saturday before the next scan.


----------



## Peachy1584

Hello Albany. Very exciting to be starting. A couple gals on here will be starting stims in just a few days so you'll be close with them. Hope everything goes great for you : )


----------



## lanet

Hi Albany! I'll be close, I start stims next week!


----------



## mononoke

Peachy1584 said:


> Thanks so much Mono did you use a first response early result? Did you have a 5 day transfer? Is baby moving all the time now?
> 
> Lanet is photo bucket an app?

Mine was a 5 day transfer and I think I did use the First Response. I do feel flutters once in a while when I am laying or sitting watching movie.

Welcome Albany!


----------



## Seoul

Peachy- my pregnancy I got a very faint don't think it would have been there the day before at 6dp5dt. I mean it was so light only I could see it not even DH (he thought I was crazy) he saw it the next day finally and it was with a FRER so I wouldn't count yourself out if it is negative ;) Also I really doubt I could get pregnant naturally as when we did IVF none of our embryos fertilized on their own they had to do ICSCI apparently the coating on my eggs is very tough which is why I my 3 plus years on Clomid did nothing other than give me a monthly period. 

lanet- you would think it would be best to do it with a natural ovulating cycle but I think I read somewhere that Drs don't like to use natural cycles just in case people conceive naturally they can't always trust that couples are abstaining if they ask them to I guess? but I don't know how credible that post was. 

Albany- Welcome! Hope this whole process goes as smoothly as possible for you.


----------



## messica

Peachy - got the DVD today! Humongo thanks to you, I can't wait to try it out! I use photobucket too. It's free and super easy to use on both my phone and laptop. It resizes images for you and gives you the BBC codes to copy and paste on boards like this :)

AlbaNY - Welcome! I start Lupron tomorrow, baseline ultrasound is on the 30th and then on the 31st I'll add Menapur and Follistim. Best of luck to you, can't wait hear about your journey!



Preparing for tomorrow I had a question pop up for those here who have bdtd....RE said I'm supposed to do the Lupron at the same time every morning. And when I add the Menapur and Follistim I'm supposed to time the Follistim 12 hours apart from the L and M in the morning. In your experience in regards to side effects, would it be better to go 7am/7pm or 10am/10pm. Did any of the injectables make you nauseated, tired or even antsy enough to keep you awake? My anxiety sky rockets when I don't get good sleep, so if there is typically a peak time with side effects I'm trying to sort out if it's better to go with earlier times or later to avoid them interfering with hitting the hay.


----------



## Peachy1584

Messica you're welcome. I don't know about all that copying and pasting I may have to have one of the kids help me with that as I am not at all good with technical stuff : ). I really don't have side effects from those meds so I think it's really about choosing the most convenient time for your schedule. It's been a long time but I think the Lupron may have given me a headache here and there but otherwise nada.


----------



## Peachy1584

And seriously just out of curiosity why is your avatar a dandelion? I have someone come and spray my lawn so I don't have to deal with those damn things : )


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul then what's their plan of action? Do you have to wait or will they try to make it disappear?


----------



## messica

Ha! Hubs gave me a necklace with a dandelion fluff in a little bulb and a metal tag with the word "wish" stamped on it. Looks a lot like this: https://www.etsy.com/listing/153729...to=US&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

I hated them before too, especially because they were irresistible to my daycare kids who loved to blow them all over the yard, but they took on a different meaning after that :flower:


I ran into trouble with nasty headaches on Femara but it was short lived and if that's all that comes of the injectables I won't complain! (*knocking on wood*)


----------



## Peachy1584

Neat necklace who knew weeds could be romantic! Lol. My hubby is a psycho when it comes to our lawn : ). He's always on my ass for feeding my squirrels because they leave such a mess.


----------



## Peachy1584

And don't worry about the injections. It sounds crazy to say but they really aren't a big deal and it goes by so fast. Did hubby do injection training with you?


----------



## messica

Hubs didn't do the in person injection training with me, but he works on the road Monday through Thursday so I wasn't planning on having him around to do many of them anyway. 

He has watched the videos CRM has on their website but I'm kind of a control freak when it comes to that stuff. He did my second IUI HCG shot and I wasn't a fan of his technique. I'm not sure I'll let him "poke" me again lol


----------



## Peachy1584

Ok so I signed up for photobucket and uploaded my photos so now how do I get them on here?


----------



## Peachy1584

So who will do your PIO injections for you?


----------



## messica

Peachy1584 said:


> Neat necklace who knew weeds could be romantic! Lol. My hubby is a psycho when it comes to our lawn : ). He's always on my ass for feeding my squirrels because they leave such a mess.



LMAO! We have no squirrels because our trees are all baby's yet but I am fanatical about bird feeders and he actually gets excited when the deer tear up the grass while trying to sneak food out of those and the garden :thumbup:


----------



## Peachy1584

Have you seen those bird houses on TV that stick to the outside of your window and you can see in but it's darkened on the inside so they can't see you so you watch them nest and do their egg business? I want one but would have to put it on a window that wouldn't absolutely drive my cats nuts.


----------



## messica

Peachy1584 said:


> So who will do your PIO injections for you?

RN said I can do the PIO in the upper outer quadrant of bum, hip or outer area of mid thigh. I've given myself my HCG shot in the same spot on upper bum and the videos they showed, showed the woman administering it herself in those spots. 

I wasn't a huge fan of how giant the needle on that one looked but I'm pretty sure I can do it :thumbup:


----------



## messica

This was one of them I watched for the PIO, and probably the way I'll go about it:
https://www.freedommedteach.com/eng/videos.html?play=progesterone_in_oil


----------



## messica

Peachy1584 said:


> Have you seen those bird houses on TV that stick to the outside of your window and you can see in but it's darkened on the inside so they can't see you so you watch them nest and do their egg business? I want one but would have to put it on a window that wouldn't absolutely drive my cats nuts.


I think those are so cool! But do wonder if they would work. If I was a bird I wouldn't go for that business lol


----------



## Peachy1584

That's the one I watched as well but I feel awkward doing it myself. It's hard for me to pull the plunger back to make sure there's no blood in it. Just make sure you gave her draw the bulls eyes so you don't have to worry about it being in the right spot.


----------



## Peachy1584

My only worry is that it would fall off the window or something. I'll get one as soon as they hit Walgreens and let you know : )


----------



## messica

My biggest fear is I'll stab at the wrong angle and either hit bone or have the needle come right out the other side of my skin because I went to shallow :shock:

I plan on making a Staples run to have my doc monitor at least the first one I do. 

I did remember to ask about the bullseye markings! They said the first three are dummy proof, basically anywhere all across my middle but that they'd definitely mark me up for HCG and the PIO :thumbup:


Please let me know how the birdhouse goes! If it works that would be an AWESOME thing to watch each year! We have plans to run to Alex this weekend to pick up all the seeds to get our greenhouse going. So glad spring is finally in the air. Is most of the snow you guys got gone after todays yummy sun?


----------



## Peachy1584

The only ones I had them were on my behind. They put a circle on each side : ) they can reassure you while you are there that you will absolutely NOT hit a bone. Our weather is going to be junk. It's rain,sleet, snow today then the temps dump to the 20's for more days. Saw the low tonight for you is 7. At least I get to stay in the double digits : )


----------



## MishC

Ladies that have had a 3dt - when did you test and get your bfps?

:) :) :)


----------



## redbrick80

Happy Friday Ladies! 

Good luck to everyone starting!!! 

Lanet what day do you start again?

AlbaNY - Welcome! Best of luck to you 

Messica - The only side effect I had was bloating...it was bad, other than that I felt pretty good and slept great. 

Peachy - fingers crossed if you are testing today.


----------



## lanet

Peachy, on your phone on photobucket look for share, or a little paper clip, then copy image link(I think?) it's the one that says for forums and blogs. Then just paste here. 
I want one of those bird houses too! We watched birds hatch last year, they were in the kid of our propane tank. It was amazing! Then we would check on them occasionally and one day I found them thrown all over the yard dead :,,,(
Did you test today?
Mish I think the bfps here have been from 5dt but I might be wrong.


----------



## redbrick80

Seoul - good luck with this random follicle. The body does such weird things and has such poor timing sometimes !!


----------



## lanet

Redbrick, a week from today I start! Monday is last bcp, Thursday is baseline. Woohoo!!


----------



## redbrick80

lanet said:


> Redbrick, a week from today I start! Monday is last bcp, Thursday is baseline. Woohoo!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Peachy1584

Ok girls so here's the deal. I am only even telling this because we're in this together and let's face it we all want to know everything. I did test this morning and the only thing I can say is that I got a shadow. It's so light it doesn't really even look pink. I am ok with no congratulations or a line is a line. I am very practical and realize this could very well be chemical so I would rather not be excited as of yet and have decided not to even tell my husband. He's had enough disappointment as well and I don't want to get his hopes up just to slam him down again. So that being said I will test again tonight and tomorrow morning and keep you posted. I sent a pic to my sister and she couldn't even see my shadow. 

Thanks Lanet I will try that but I don't have much hope for myself. I tried for a while last night to get it figured out. I wish I didn't have such an issue with that junk. 

MishC if I had a 3dt I would definitely not start testing until at least 7 days past. I wish you a very dark BFP!!


----------



## lanet

Peachy, can you retest again tonight? I wish you could post a picture! I want to see. On the ivf Facebook page a girl yesterday had a bfn in the morning and a positive digital that night.


----------



## Peachy1584




----------



## Peachy1584

Lmao I finally got something to come up!! That's actually a dog it's called a panda puppy. My daughter wants one.


----------



## messica

I am in the line is a line camp. Will be keeping fingers tightly crossed that it continues to darken for you, and that it sticks indefinitely.

I actually held my breath when I got to your post, and then said a little prayer before I read it. It's amazing how invested one becomes in the lives of others here.....


----------



## messica

WOOT WOOT for your new technical aptitude!!!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Thank you Messica and I agree about feeling invested that's why I told even though it's not the outcome I had hoped for.

Lanet I prefer lines as they will get darker of things are progressing and a digital will just say pregnant. With one of my ectopics it was probably equally as light as it is now and I was like it is it really positive (this though was day of missed period) so I bought a digital and it said pregnant. My beta came back at 20 something and 2 days later was 20 something and then 2 days later was 50 something. So to me if the lines get darker there's a chance and if not well then there's not.

Now I am going to go back and play around and see if I can find a way to show off my pets too!


----------



## lanet

I agree I prefer lines, I was just saying that there was a big difference for her from morning to night. I'm just anxious to know for you!!
Messica I did the same thing, I scrolled very nervously and slowly to Peachys post and was so nervous to read it!


----------



## lanet

I was going to ask if that was your pet panda;)


----------



## Peachy1584

This should be my dogs


----------



## lanet

Aww cute puppies! Now can I see your test? Just for fun?


----------



## messica

Peachy1584 said:


> View attachment 746063
> 
> 
> This should be my dogs


AWWWWW!!! They are ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## messica

Not to be pushy, but now I want to see your kitteh's :flower:


----------



## Peachy1584




----------



## Peachy1584

I think that photo comes in clearer if you touch it rather than zoom in


----------



## lanet

Ok. I won't jump up and down (even though I want to) but if that were mine, I would be. That's a pink line. And you tested early. And it's pink. And a line. I know you're cautious bc of your history and I understand. But you are early. I can't wait to see your next test. I'm really excited!!!!!!


----------



## Peachy1584

I told you it's ridiculously impossible to see. I am trying so hard but it keeps saying my cat pics are too large even if I put them on photobucket first. How do I make them smaller?


----------



## lanet

That's pretty clear to me. I was shocked how clear. I expected to have to search for it.
I have no idea on the resizing of pics.


----------



## lanet

Next month when I get a line like that I'm going to freak out!!!!!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Peachy, I don't even have to squint I see that line!! FX it gets darker. When are you do for you beta??

AFM- AF showed up yesterday evening, 5 days early. I was shocked, I am never early. So hopefully I can get in tomorrow for my baseline for my FET. My 3rd embryo didn't make it to freeze :( Embryologist said the 7 cell was a grade 2 and the 6 was a 2.5. 

I always forget to check in here, and i hardly get notifications :( 

Lanet, I'm so happy you are getting so close to starting stims!!

I hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet you must be related to Superman and have his eyes. Now will you please please please help me figure out how to photobucket? I can download them to my phone again blah blah but it doesn't say anything about making the file fit anything you know what I mean? My sister went to school for puters and she cannot tolerate my inability to complete even the smallest tasks so give me one chance and I promise not to ask again : )


----------



## messica

I didn't need to zoom or tilt. Could see pink clear as day on my computer.

I completely understand not wanting to get your hopes up but it would be really hard not to if I were in your shoes <3


----------



## lanet

Hi Amanda, we've been wondering about you. So would that mean fet in a few weeks? I'm sorry the other one didn't make it but hopefully these 2 will be all you need! 
Haha peachy, are they pics you've taken with your phone? I don't think I've had it say too big on mine. 
I do have great vision, and I'm thinking you may need glasses if you don't think that's a solid line;)


----------



## messica

Peachy1584 said:


> I told you it's ridiculously impossible to see. I am trying so hard but it keeps saying my cat pics are too large even if I put them on photobucket first. How do I make them smaller?


They should automatically resize. Or at least they do for me, even the ones I take with my fancy schmancy camera....hang on and I'll see if I can sort it....


----------



## lanet

I'm worried about something stupid. And I've been googling and I may as well confess it here. What if the bcp oversuppress me? :,(


----------



## Peachy1584

You guys are funny because the dark line is the control and the light pink that looks like it's sort of blurry and bleeding is not on my test at all some weird result of the photo if you zoom in on it. That's why I told you to click on it : )

Amanda so good to hear from you! Also isn't it a good thing the witch came so early so you can start fet ? I think it's a good sign your body is ready to move on.

Lanet I for some nonsensical reason thought you started stims the 24th. Don't know why I had that in my head.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Hi Amanda, we've been wondering about you. So would that mean fet in a few weeks? I'm sorry the other one didn't make it but hopefully these 2 will be all you need!
> Haha peachy, are they pics you've taken with your phone? I don't think I've had it say too big on mine.
> I do have great vision, and I'm thinking you may need glasses if you don't think that's a solid line;)

I feel good about it!! So hopefully they will stick, or atleast one :)

Hey what FB group are you apart of??


----------



## lanet

That's my last day of bcp. I know the dark line is the control line silly. But I'm used to having to really really try to imagine a second line. But on your pic, as soon as I click on it I see a second line.


----------



## lanet

Amanda its called New closed Ivf support group


----------



## Peachy1584

They are pics I take with my phone. I'll wait til after school and really peeve my daughter by making her do it.

I honest to God would not worry about that at all. Over suppression generally comes from the meds and you aren't even using Lupron and I only used 2 of the Ganirelix. I was worried about that when I used the Lupron for so long but mine still woke up right quick and I had more eggs than I did this time (although I am positive it's because I was stimmed so quickly). So push that thought of your mind because you'll have other things to worry about.


----------



## lanet

Thanks peachy.


----------



## Peachy1584

Here is their little play tower I decided to move in front of the window so they can enjoy some fresh air


----------



## Peachy1584

Here they are keeping me company during my 2 days of incarceration (bed rest) I took the photo while they're laying all over me.


----------



## Peachy1584

And here they are all over my messy bed making me feel too bad to kick them off to make it. I texted myself the photos then saved them to downloads and it somehow made them small enough to share. I need a nap now Phew!!


----------



## lanet

Good job posting pics! How many cats do you have? I want a kitten sometimes (like every time af arrives) but hubs will not let me!


----------



## Peachy1584

I have 6 so I had to post ones where they're all together or it would take me all night!


----------



## messica

It's easy to do on a computer but the Photobucket phone app won't let me do hardly anything including resize on my phone.

I love how they all just hoard around you on your bed like that! Ours will sleep next to each other anywhere else, but up on the bed they will give each other the stink eye if one jumps up while the other is already there.


----------



## Peachy1584

You wouldn't love it in the middle of the night when you wake up sweating to death. I have a king size bed and not a single one will sleep with hubby or on his side. They can sleep 24 hours a day if they want and I move and shimmy around so as not to disturb them it's ridiculous.


----------



## Peachy1584

That's what I did was download the app. I am not on Facebook and I don't tweet. A girlfriend of mine downloaded Pinterest for me so I did that for a day and my husband made me download we chat which I used one day. You can use it as a walkie talkie or he sends me little voice messages on it but after he tried to use the part where it's like Skype I clicked it off. He was doing it from the living room by the way. He really is like having another kid.


----------



## lanet

My 2 pups sleep with me, all the way under the covers. The chihuahua starts out in dds room but as soon as she's asleep he escapes into our bed.


----------



## messica

Is it normal for Lupton injection site to itch?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Amanda its called New closed Ivf support group

ok, I'm not in that one :(


----------



## lanet

Which one are you in Amanda?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Which one are you in Amanda?

In a couple, IVF Buddies, IVF, ICSI, IUI and fertility problems,Infertility/TTC/Need*Donate/SELLING Injections and some Tubal reversal groups.

you can add me if you want, although I don't post anything TTC on my personal page ;)

[email protected]


----------



## lanet

I don't either, that's why I like this one bc it's closed. Are those closed?


----------



## redbrick80

Peachy1584 said:


> View attachment 746073

PEACHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT IS A LINE!!!!!!!!!! I know you are skeptical but it looks fab!!. I'm going to say congrats!! Can't wait to see the next test. 

I'm voting twins :happydance:


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> I don't either, that's why I like this one bc it's closed. Are those closed?

yes they are all closed.


----------



## lanet

I just read the updated scores for my clinic, male factor pregnancy rate is 63%, and live birth rate 59%. Twin rate 60%. Sounds good to me!


----------



## Kay8

Hi Ladies, 

I must admit I've been 'cyber-stalking' you guys... :wacko:
...and I've grown so attached to your journeys that I have registered for my *first-ever* forum in the hope that you will let me join you all. :blush: You all are so supportive of each other and it touches me. 

I am currently on Gonal-F (I started on the 12th) and have just had it increased to 375 from 300. This is my first ever IVF cycle and I think we're actually going to need ICSI. Though I'm from the US, I am living in London and have been here a little over 4 years. (Now, navigating the NHS and fertility treatment!) My OH is British and I moved here to be with him. 

I hope it's ok to hang out with you all (in the open) for the rest of my cycle. :flower:


----------



## Peachy1584

Kay welcome! How exciting to be cycling and does NHS pay for it? I've chatted with gals from the UK and have heard mixed reviews on that program but free would be amazing! How many days are you looking at stimming for?

Red you are naughty : )

Messica it's absolutely normal for an injection site to have a bit of a reaction. As long as it's not terrible or you don't develop some crazy rash or hives you should be just fine. My Ganirelix injection got red and burned/itched for a while after injection but would eventually go away. Just make sure to use a different location each time.


----------



## Kay8

Peachy1584 said:


> Kay welcome! How exciting to be cycling and does NHS pay for it? I've chatted with gals from the UK and have heard mixed reviews on that program but free would be amazing! How many days are you looking at stimming for?

Thanks Peachy!! This cycle is free, fortunately. And that part IS amazing. However, we have had a long road to get funding from the NHS - there are MANY hurdles. (One being getting my BMI under 30 with PCOS - tough.) We've been TTC since Nov 2010. The current state of the NHS is that it is a "post-code lottery" as they call it in the media. Depending on where you live you get 0-3 funded cycles. The NICE guidelines recommend 3 but many areas (county size) will offer none or just one, like where I live. Despite the guidelines, virtually none offer the advised three. 

My scan for today was cancelled and I was told to come back Monday, I had three small follicles Wednesday before the Gonal-F was increased. So, I think I'll know more Monday about how long they expect to to keep stimming for. 

BTW, I saw your test, and I agree with the others. I can see the line. A faint line is still a line. :happydance:


----------



## Peachy1584

Hmm.. and you started stimming on the 12th? Did they start you really low at first because of the pcos? I know this won't happen but if a cycle were canceled do you get another one for free? 

( I am going to ignore the "a line is a line comment" : ) )


----------



## Peachy1584

And just because I am nosy what state are you from and how come you guys live there instead of here? Do you really love it there or do you just love him so much so stay there ?


----------



## Kay8

Ok, ignore it. ;-) 

I'm not sure why they chose to start at 300, but the PCOS wasn't referenced - at least not out loud. No current cysts on the ovaries. I will say that there is far less information given to me as a patient than I'd expect at home. I suppose you get what you pay for...

If it gets cancelled, we either lose the funding or have to pay a £600 cancellation fee. Of course, we'd pay the fee! Because another cycle would cost over £5,000 However, if we were unable or unwilling, it would end there.


----------



## lanet

Hi Kay and welcome! 
Peachy, you're in denial;)


----------



## Kay8

Peachy1584 said:


> And just because I am nosy what state are you from and how come you guys live there instead of here? Do you really love it there or do you just love him so much so stay there ?

Nose away, I've been nosy too with my stalking. Home is DC Metro Area. No, I do not love it here, but I do love him so I stay. His work keeps him here (he was visiting the US when I met him) and keeps us from being homeless. I am hopeful for an opportunity to move to the US in a few years. Fingers tightly crossed and eyes wide open for a suitable position!


----------



## Kay8

lanet said:


> Hi Kay and welcome!

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Peachy1584

I like those stories. I used to read butt loads of historical romance books and thought places like Hyde Park sounded lovely. However now when I travel I prefer the beach. My daughter is 17 and is headed to France and Spain in June so I will visit through her : ). I will be a nervous wreck that whole 3 weeks. If I were you I would make sure then that my cycle is going perfectly or pay the fee and start again. Easier said than done I know..

Lanet is that a river in Egypt? : )


----------



## Kay8

I really like the beach too! And the sun, which is mainly absent here!! It is crazy, I rarely go to Hyde Park but don't live that far from it, but that is always the way. I never went to the monuments in DC either... I should make more of an effort. 

She will have a great time seeing the world, don't worry too much, she'll be quite alright. Europe is surprisingly "super-safe" compared to the US. That is a nice, long trip for her. She won't be rushed and will have lots of time to enjoy the experience. 

I'm taking it one day/appointment at a time. I think I'd regret cancelling the cycle if it weren't advised, and it went worse the next time. If at any point they suggest or hint at cancellation, I think I'd certainly go that route. I am trying to stick to the quality over quantity mentality, but it's all as you say 'easier said than done'.


----------



## lanet

Kay did they say how long they expect you to stim?
I love the beach too! We were going to have to skip vacation this year bc of paying for ivf, but then when my sister planned her wedding there it was a perfect reason to have to go! I signed up a for a credit card that give 40,000 points if you spent so much in 3 months. So putting ivf on that, turning around and paying it off, and then using those points which equal $500 in hotel rooms. So I basically get a free room! Plus I'm doing wedding hair, so the trip is a tax write off. 
My meds should arrive today!


----------



## lanet

And peachy I didn't know you had a dd that age!


----------



## mononoke

Peachy1584 said:


> View attachment 746059

omg I want one of this..where can I buy it?


----------



## mononoke

Peachy1584 said:


> View attachment 746073

Peachy, I do see the shadow, very faint but its definitely there...:happydance::hugs: on my first beta which is 7dpt5dt, my hcg level was only around 30. Then on my second beta 9dpt5dt it was 104. I also test that day because I wanted to see it with my very own eyes...I used the FRER and on the 9th day I saw the line but was light...then I went to dollar store and bought a bunch of 1.00 preg test and everyday I test..it did get darker...I


----------



## redbrick80

Hi Kay - welcome to the group. These ladies are awesome and super supportive. 

Peachy - You can be in denial:winkwink: I honestly understand why, I won't celebrate anymore until the next test is posted :test:


----------



## lanet

Just for fun. My stash is here. Follistim is the only thing that needs refrigerated correct? 
https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q219/kristylanet/Mobile%20Uploads/image-2.jpg.htmlhttp%3A/s137.photobucket.com/user/kristylanet/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image-3.jpg


----------



## lanet

Let's try that again https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q219/kristylanet/Mobile%20Uploads/image-4.jpg


----------



## AMANDAKT512

I kept my menopur in the fridge.


----------



## Peachy1584

Mono the one she showed me said they are breeding them in China. Not sure if you can get them here yet but they definitely look like pandas!

Lanet yes I think the Follistim is the only thing that has to be refrigerated and that's only until you use it.

Red isn't your u/s coming up soon?


----------



## Peachy1584

My Menopur box said room temperature.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Yeah you can keep it refrigerated or at room temp.


----------



## Kay8

redbrick80 said:


> Hi Kay - welcome to the group. These ladies are awesome and super supportive.

Thanks so much Red, I can see it is a great group! You are certainly one of the awesome ladies! Congratulations to you, btw, I was following your journey too! I was especially excited because I assumed (possibly wrongly) that 80 was your birth year, and it's mine too. 



lanet said:


> Kay did they say how long they expect you to stim?
> I love the beach too! We were going to have to skip vacation this year bc of paying for ivf, but then when my sister planned her wedding there it was a perfect reason to have to go! I signed up a for a credit card that give 40,000 points if you spent so much in 3 months. So putting ivf on that, turning around and paying it off, and then using those points which equal $500 in hotel rooms. So I basically get a free room! Plus I'm doing wedding hair, so the trip is a tax write off.
> My meds should arrive today!

Lanet, that sounds like a great plan!! Way to make the system work for you! A beach wedding is such a win-win, you get a getaway and they get a beautiful location for their special occasion. 

On the day I started the stims, they originally predicted EC on Wednesday 3/26, but now I am not sure that'll still be true with the dose change. I'll find out on Monday and see how I'm doing with the higher dose. Peachy is right, they might suggest cancelling if I still have so few small follicles. Just have to wait and see... 

Yay, for your meds and progress. Forward progress is good!


----------



## Peachy1584

Kay I wouldn't worry about the count as they keep popping up as you go along. I only stimmed for 8 days this time and I think it was too short. I think there's a happy medium and worry about quality when a cycle is too short or too long.


----------



## lanet

My trigger is intramuscular, is anyone else's?


----------



## Peachy1584

Did they tell you to do it that way?


----------



## lanet

It says on the box for intramuscular use only


----------



## lanet

But I'll ask them


----------



## lanet

Ok looking through my meds I see endometrin and estradiol. It says 1 each in vagina 3x daily. I might rather have the shot... 
Why estradiol??


----------



## Peachy1584

It says that on the box but can be used both ways and they have always had me do it subcutaneously in the abdomen. The estradiol is estrogen which I take 2x a day now it's to keep up the lining. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Peachy1584

Is the endometrin expensive?


----------



## Seoul

Kay- Welcome! Good Luck on your first IVF cycle hope its the first and only you will need ;) 

Peachy- I definitely saw that line looks like my very light line I got the first time I tested with DD but I totally understand your skepticism. Can't wait to see the next test. FX'd that it is a true BFP!

AFM I went to the clinic again today and the doc said I am ready for transfer and he scheduled it for Wednesday! I can't believe it I am a little nervous though because DH is super busy with work this week and he will not be able to help me out at all once he drops me back home after the procedure. Last time I was basically useless until I was 8 weeks pregnant but with my little girl I don't have that luxury anymore. The doc asked me if I wanted to transfer 1 or 2 and I said 2 which is a bit crazy but I wanted the higher chance and well if its twins it will be hard but I would be thrilled. 

Hope you all have a great weekend :)


----------



## Kay8

Thanks Seoul!! I too hope it is that easy, but I am prepared for a long journey and multiple tries if need be. 

That is so exciting about your transfer!!! Twins would be amazing. (As a random aside, I just learned yesterday that one of my students was a triplet. She's 21.) Good luck on Wednesday!! Wishing you all the best! 

My fantasy is that I'd have boy/girl twins like a cousin of mine - on the first cycle - and my family would be complete in an instant. The operative word is fantasy. ;-)


----------



## lanet

Yes peachy, it was kind of expensive for something id have to continue for 10 weeks. $250 for 20 days worth. Wouldn't insurance cover it if I were pregnant though? 
Seoul wow I can't believe you are ready!! I wish I was doing a fet! Lol how exciting! 
Kay I want the exact same thing. Boy girl twins and family will be complete. Or 2 girls or 2 boys. 
I dreamt last night that I had my transfer and totally forgot to rest at all after, and then found out I had none to freeze. I was glad it was a dream. 
Peachy I'm waiting for your test!!!!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul that's awesome everything has worked out and it's happening so quick!

Kay yes that would be a lovely scenario..

Lanet with my fet I had to do the PIO the whole time but my RE said if you get prego on fresh there isn't a need for so long because you're body was already planning on pregnancy with retrieval being ovulation etc. Did they tell you it would be that long?

Afm it really doesn't look good. Still very light maybe even lighter. Honestly though this is why we paid for the warranty program. If my RE learns from this cycle and makes a few changes to the next I would be hopeful for an even better cycle with embryos good enough to freeze. My body is obviously perfectly fine with being pregnant we just need the right embryo(s). That being said paying for the meds again and cycling again will suck but either way I will be ok : ). Beta is Tues and Thurs next week so I will probably still test every morning unless there is no line left to see.


----------



## lanet

Well peachy I'm hoping for a darker line tomorrow. It really is still early and could still be low. I'm glad you're feeling ok with things either way though. I have a weird good feeling about this for you though. 
My dr did say I would continue for 10 weeks. However, my progesterone has always been good so maybe it's something they can test and then take me off of early. Either way is fine. I'll take it if I have to. I'd probably be afraid to stop it


----------



## Peachy1584

Yeah I thought I would be afraid to stop too. I think I would be ocd with making them keep testing it : )


----------



## lanet

Actually the Prometrium is $298 for 20 days worth. I winder why insurance doesn't cover it but they cover estradiol?


----------



## lanet

I just called Walgreens and they said if I didn't have insurance it would only have been $189. I swear I get screwed for having insurance that doesn't cover anything.


----------



## Peachy1584

How does that even make sense? If you don't have insurance you pay cost so how could they raise it because you do?


----------



## lanet

They give you a discount if you don't have insurance, but since they had to run it to cover the antibiotics, steroids, etc, and my insurance covered $27 dollars of it, they have to accept it. She said next time I can just refill it without insurance.


----------



## Peachy1584

That is ridiculous!


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey ladies. How is everyone? Sorry for not being on much, I'm just so friggin stressed out for some reason. No idea why. Wait, maybe it's because I'm totally losing faith in my doctor. This is our third cycle of IVF and she's keeping me on the exact same dose of the exact same meds. She's given me no answer for why last cycle went so badly, and she's not answering any of my questions about why they are not doing any more testing. (Like they don't monitor ANY of my hormone levels during my cycle- just one u/s on CD 8 unless I pretty much beg for an u/s on CD6.) I've lost 30 lbs since my first IVF, last cycle I responded horribly to the dose they had me on, and now I'm back on it again! So pissed off.

I finally convinced my RE to let me go back on the Metformin even though she tried to tell me I didn't need it even though the Prednisone was spike my fasting blood sugar up over 100. It took it getting up to 116 before she said, okay get back on it. (My normal fasting is 76-88.) I'm so tired of having to make sure she's paying attention to what is going on! The only reason she even found out about this is because I am checking my blood sugar everyday because I read that Prednisone can cause insulin resistance. Even though she KNOWS I used to be insulin resistant she hasn't checked my blood sugar ONCE.

I am so sorry to rant, ladies. I am just getting pissed off. To top it all off I found out a few days ago that we get charged 10% more simply because we are foreign. WTF? That means over all our cycles, we've ended up spending an extra $2000 just for not being from here!!! Omg- they KNOW how expensive this all it, and they're just cashing in on people who get desperate enough for a baby that they leave their homes to do it!

Finally, I have no idea what to do with my meds:

I start stims tomorrow: 300 units of Gonal-F a day. I ask my RE if maybe we should change the dose or the medication or anything since last cycle was so horrible. She said no, it's all just LUCK. (This is when I finally said well at least let me start back on Metformin like I was on first cycle, because I'm really worried about my health with this Prednisone spiking my sugar!!!) 

Well, RE said okay to the Metformin, so I'm hoping that is enough of a change to help things along. I also told her I was getting back on all of my PCOS supplements that I had been taking my first cycle even if she doesn't think they help. Well, I got pregnant that first cycle- so SOMETHING went right. If she's not going to adjust anything then the best I can do it just get back on what I was taking then.

Anyway, I had read recently that some doctor split up the Gonal-F dose into twice a day because they think that it can mean healthier eggs, or at least less empty follicles. Since half my follicles were empty last cycle, I decided to ask my RE about it. So instead of telling me which way to do it, my RE said I can take it all in one shot or divide it up into an AM and a PM shot of 150 each. That it really doesn't matter to her and, once again, "It is all up to what _ want to do." SERIOUSLY?

Then I said, okay, well do you want me to start in the morning or evening. And again she said, "Whatever you want." OMG! She said to just message her when AF arrives. So today I messaged her telling her exactly when my period started and please to tell me when to start the meds, and she never even bothered to e-mail me back! 

So now I don't know when to take my meds, or in what doses. She never bothered to schedule any u/s's for the next week, plus she's even going to be out of town on Wed-Sun (CD5-9!) and she STILL hasn't even given me the e-mail addres to the head RE who is supposed to be taking over for her while she's away!!! 

I'm tempted to start meds tomorrow night, since AF started in the afternoon today, but then if I do that and do a split dose then the dose gets split between two days and that is just all sorts of messed up. 

I could seriously just cry right now. I just want to know what to do!

So question:

Does anyone know anything about how splitting the dose affects follicle/egg development? Does anyone know anything about what time to take stims? Can anyone give me a little guidance??? 

DH and I have decided this will be out last time doing a fresh cycle with this clinic. You ladies are right- I want an RE who can tell me what to do and back it up with sound reasoning and reassurance that it is correct. And if I have questions, I want an RE who will actually answer them! So, we're going to be moving to NYC when we get back- whether DH gets the new job or not. If he doesn't get the current one, he'll just keep looking until he finds one with IVF insurance. And if I'm not pregnant when we leave here, DH and I are looking at starting IVF at a local clinic there in the fall once we have our current IVF debts paid off.

Ya'll are right. I am not a doctor. I did not go to school for this. We are dropping $8,000 on this cycle- which may be cheaper than a lot of places, but it is still a TON of money. I should be getting more than a few boxes of meds, a single u/s before EC, and an embryologist who somehow killed all my ICSI embryos the first time around and then only gave me one embryo out of 8 eggs last cycle.

I don't care how high their success rates are. If it doesn't work this time, we're going somewhere else._


----------



## bunyhuny

lanet said:


> I just called Walgreens and they said if I didn't have insurance it would only have been $189. I swear I get screwed for having insurance that doesn't cover anything.

I had this happen with my first RE. In the middle of our third medicated cycle (first IUI cycle), I found out he had a separate price list for u/s, iui, meds, etc, for people with and without insurance. With my crappy insurance I had been paying $170 for my trigger instead of the $60 they charged people without insurance. Same went for my u/s's. We cancelled our two IUI inseminations for that cycle with them and did them at home ourselves with the guidance of my midwife (the local lab washed DH's sperm for us). RE wanted to charge us $3000 for each IUI procedure, one at 24 hours and one at 48, which we would have had to pay for OOP because my insurance doesn't cover IUI. At the same time, he was charging non-insured people $2500 TOTAL for both!


----------



## lanet

I'll respond properly later bc I'm busy doing my nieces hair but Buny I would really be careful putting yourself through all of this without a proper dr doing proper monitoring. Those hormones are checked for good reason and cycles are cancelled when they are off. I think it would be worth the money to have one good cycle than pay for many at a place that isn't giving you the care you need. It is not all luck. Maybe a percentage, but the dr plays a big part. I hate that you're going through this and they arent giving you proper care. I would be very concerned. As for the doses, I take follistim in am and menapur in pm. So I'm not sure about splitting the doses. I'm worried for you and what you're going through though. I think it's irresponsible of the dr to keep putting you through back to back cycles without giving your poor body a break, and not even monitor or change anything. I'm sorry if this seems harsh but you need an advocate right now bc we get so blinded by our desire.


----------



## bunyhuny

From what I understand, it is the way all the clinics in this country do things, not just her. At first I thought it was kind of cool that they could do it all so simply, but now I'm starting to think it's just stupid. They just don't monitor hormones and always just do an antagonist (non-hcg) trigger to prevent OHSS if there are more than a certain number of follicles. No hcg = no OHSS. And if the follicles are punctured in a certain way during retrieval, they're dead by the time implantation occurs, so OHSS isn't really possible. Turns out that's why I'm on such a high dose of progesterone after retrieval (200mg 3xday). My body apparently doesn't make any of its own the way they do things here. 

My RE is going out of town on Wednesday and she's told me she's handing my file to the head RE at the clinic for while she is out of town. He is the doctor I wanted when I came out here; I didn't ask for the RE I have. The head RE is absolutely fantastic, has a great track record, is well trained, and is very experienced. I'm going to push to have an u/s with him as soon as my current RE is gone and I will see if he will take over for the rest of this cycle. 

I talked to DH and I think I will start stims tomorrow evening and do a split dose. When they compare split dose to single dose, no study I've been able to find says that single dose is better, they all say split, so might as well. I know I do fine health-wise at this many units a day, so at worst, I just won't get pregnant. 

But ya'll are right, I need a new RE. When I got pregnant last year I bled the entire pregnancy, just day after day- red w/clots and everything, and my RE refused to do any tests at all to even try to figure out what was going on. All she said was u/s looks fine, stop worrying. After looking at all the information I can find, I really believe I had a progesterone deficiency, especially now that I know more about her trigger protocol. I wasn't even told my triggers weren't hCG or that they were doing a different kind of retrieval. I had to figure it out myself when I started researching meds and progesterone doses. Had I know what they were doing that first cycle, I feel like I may have been able to do something to prevent the miscarriage. 

The real difficulty is all the meds besides my Gonal-F are made by different people and named different things in this country. Like I don't take Lupron, I take something called Orgalutran. For progesterone I take Utrogestan. It's all stuff I can't easily figure out just by looking on BnB or at english-speaking websites and my doctor really doesn't explain much.

Okay, I'm going to stop ranting. It probably isn't healthy. Need to be positive this cycle.

So here is the good news of the day: DH found out today that his company is being acquired. The new company wants to own them outright, so they're offering to pay for all employee stock options. This is great news, because DH was going to lose all his options if he changed jobs because the current company is still a couple years out from going public. After taxes, we should be getting a lump sum of $12,000. It will pay off the debts for this cycle, last cycle, and our FET. All we'll have let to pay off from IVF will be this year's flights. So, I guess that is the positive. No matter what happens this cycle, at least we'll come out of much more financially intact than we could have possibly ever foreseen. I will take that as a good sign no matter what.


----------



## lanet

Buny I'm glad you get to see the head RE! Maybe a fresh set of eyes will help. And I'm so glad you will be coming back to the states after too. I wish you all the best! 
If you paid $8,000 this cycle, you know I said my cycle, with icsi, monitoring, bloodwork, assisted hatching, freezing, and storage, is only $7800. My meds were $2000. So are you really saving anything? Are you giving up more than it's worth? 
You are a brave strong woman for diving back in. I hope this is it and you get your bfp and this will all be worth it. 
I wondered about the progesterone after ivf too, after what peachy said, bc I always thought your body didn't produce it when your eggs are retrieved, not like when you actually ovulate. 
If you really think your clinic caused your embies to die and the drs not helping prevent your miscarriage, I would personally run for the hills. This is stressful even in the best circumstances. I always wonder about other countries malpractice policies too? Are you protected? Do you think it's all been worth what you've saved and have you really saved that much?


----------



## Peachy1584

Buny I would say run. Listen to your head and not your heart and run. Come back home give your self a much needed break and find someone here who can help you for a comparable price like Lanet said. When you are having all these doubts and misgivings you really should listen to your instincts and believe me I know how hard it is. I could have cycled again but chose to wait until I would be able to get the money for the warranty program and that took a while year. If you absolutely refuse to put an end to it then please don't even start stims until after you speak to this new person. You shouldn't be playing a guessing game with something so important and what's the point of seeing him if you're going to start without his recommendations? If he's what you think he is he may suggest a whole new protocol. I really don't believe in empty follicles. I think the eggs just don't release from the follicle which can be from over stimming which I think is my case or it can be from not using trigger correctly or even using the right one. Please take a little more time to give it some thought . I completely understand the desperation of wanting a baby and wanting it to be over but you need to find the best possible way of making that a reality. I am truly hoping/praying you are able to find the right path to follow...

Afm ladies my line is even lighter if that's even possible and for once I was actually able to use fmu. By beta on Tues it should be all gone. Even my breast tenderness is going away and I have that headache that always shows be for flo. I won't test again because honestly it's a real bad feeling watching or in my case squinting as it gets non existent. Now if I were smart I would have never tested until beta and it would have just been negative and I could have saved myself the grief and anxiety of having false hope. I know you ladies feel bad for but please there's no need for "sorries" and all of that because honestly it just makes me feel worse. I appreciate your unsaid words of sympathy and kindness :winkwink: . I am going to give myself a couple days to feel sorry for myself but in my head I am trying to move on to my next cycle and I am an incredibly lucky woman to have a next cycle. After a couple days I will put all my questions to paper so I don't forget during my Wtf appt and move on. I will get my baby it's just going to be a little longer.. i will still be around to support all of you and enjoy celebrating all of your BFP's!


----------



## Peachy1584

Oh and Lanet on a fresh cycle your body is gearing up to ovulate and they retrieve them right before you do that's why timing of trigger/retrieval is so critical.


----------



## lanet

Peachy. You are so strong. I won't get into bc i don't want to make u feel worse but just know you are in my thoughts. And I'm here if you would like to curse or something Cursing and eating chocolate is helpful. But you gave up chocolate didn't you? How long? Take care of yourself the next few days.


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks Lanet I did give up chocolate but had an oatmeal raisin cookie for breakfast : ) I plan on throwing myself on a diet as well. I am great at losing weight but horrible at keeping it off under stressful conditions. Which is my life at the moment : ). I will show my tests just to satisfy curiosity however 2 are now gross yellow probably from pee. That's my only disclaimer : ). It's my God child's 1st bday today so I get to go buy baby clothes and toys and act happy. I honestly can't help but laugh at the irony of the situation.


----------



## lanet

Those kinds of things always happen when we are most vulnerable! Life can be cruel. Yes I want to see the tests but didn't want to ask! I'm ok with yellow pee!


----------



## Peachy1584




----------



## Peachy1584

I always want to know too so I get it. I am not going to the party but going over to the house after to visit. I was thinking about taking my 12 year old to see Divergent (she read the book) but not sure if it will be crazy packed and I hate when the theater is like that. I like a little space.


----------



## Peachy1584

Also I just have to say that we were crazy busy last night as I thought we would be and had a lot people from Wisconsin in town for the game and they suck. Rude drunks that are terrible tippers. I figure you're ok with that assessment being from MO. : )


----------



## lanet

That last one looks dark on the bottom and then broken up. Is it a solid line? Do you know how fast your trigger leaves? Mine always left really early but could it be that at first it was still some trigger and then it faded and now it's bfp? Idk. I don't know what to make of those lines! I'm anxious for your beta.


----------



## lanet

Haha! That sucks for you at work though, those kind of people are really annoying. They should at least be drunk enough to over tip!


----------



## lanet

I was thinking of taking my dd to see it too! We both really want to see it. Surely a Sunday matinee wouldn't be too crowded. Do you live in a big town with lots of theaters?


----------



## Peachy1584

Those lines are bad. Trust me when I say that when you get your good positive it gets darker fast. Last time I did this every morning the increase was very obvious and by now the line was about as dark if not the same as the control line. I know low betas work out on occasion but I am honest with myself and know that is certainly an exception and the vast majority of the time does not turn out well. Your body gets rid of about 1000 units a day depending on mass so average is about 10 days but mine goes quicker than that. This definitely looks like a chemical but I think it's good that at least 1 at least tried. It's a good sign.


----------



## lanet

In real life is the last test a broken line? 
My trigger was always gone in 6-7 days. 
What do they consider a good beta at 14dpo?


----------



## Peachy1584

I figured it could be because it's opening weekend and people could be thinking about going early to avoid the crowd like me : ). There are 2 within about 10 miles of me but the suburbs are overly populated with kids : )


----------



## lanet

I don't want to give you false hope so don't read if you'd rather not. But some of these betas were under 100 at 8dp5dt, so they would've been really low a day or 2 before.
https://forums.thebump.com/discussion/5919157/did-anyone-have-first-beta-8dp5dt


----------



## Peachy1584

In real life? Lmfao I really laughed out loud at that. Not sure why it was even so funny. In person (haha) it's not broken just really faint like the others. Like I said though this was the first time I used actual fmu it was probably 5-6 hours since I had gone and usually it had been about 2 because I always have to go.


----------



## Peachy1584

They like to see it at or above 100 at my clinic. Last time it was 183 or 187 at 9dp6dt. Because of my ectopics I have been in beta hell for way too long. Don't wish that on anyone. Best to be realistic.


----------



## lanet

Well you are def teaching me a lesson about not testing early! I don't like being in limbo! Maybe I'll wait until 9 or 10 dpt. but probably not...


----------



## Kay8

Lanet - I agree. I think I'll try to wait as long as I can when it is my time to test. (I stress, "try".) Also, that is madness regarding the increased price for HAVING insurance. 

Peachy - Scheduled pity parties are always good if you need them!! I'll stand silently in the corner, like a wallflower at a dance. I do want to thank you, really truly. Since we're all at the same 'IVF amusement park' about to ride the rollercoaster (or some that are at the same time as you), it seriously helps while waiting in the line to know what's coming up! So, thanks for bravely sharing - the ups, downs, and twists. 

Buny - what you've described sounds so unprofessional that it seems downright dangerous. Be sure to take care of yourself and don't take unnecessary risks. It is extremely promising that you have good financial news and have made the decision to return to the US! Good luck and be careful.


----------



## lanet

Peachy are you going to keep testing or just wait for beta now?


----------



## Peachy1584

I think those sticks get the best of most ladies : ). I think each step is a killer. When it's over and you look back at it the number of follicles doesn't mean anything unless you get eggs from them. Then the number of eggs doesn't mean anything unless they fertilize and become embryos then the number of embryos doesn't matter as long as one sticks then it doesn't matter if it sticks unless you get sticks that get darker then the sticks don't matter unless there's a good beta then the betas don't matter unless there is a heartbeat. Geesh I hope I didn't just make you as crazy as I am! All I'm saying is that there's a new stressor at every fork in the road. So now after being through it (in my opinion too many times : ) ) I just have to take it for what it is and find peace if that makes any sense. In all honesty I would rather have the stick be stark white than in beta hell and reading stories on low and slow rising betas usually don't turn out well even weeks later. It's usually an indication something is wrong or quality has been compromised from way late implantation. However I do still find great inspiration on those that beat the odds. Even look at Mono who had a low beta and has made it past with scary point with her perfect little bean. I do believe in the "it's better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all" . I now am off to do my shopping or my lazy ass will sit here all day chatting and looking at these coupons that will never get clipped. Eventually hubby will come nagging : ). Have a great a.m. hon I will check back later. Take her and go see the movie then you can let me know if it was worth it : )


----------



## Kay8

Peachy1584 said:


> I think those sticks get the best of most ladies : ). I think each step is a killer. When it's over and you look back at it the number of follicles doesn't mean anything unless you get eggs from them. Then the number of eggs doesn't mean anything unless they fertilize and become embryos then the number of embryos doesn't matter as long as one sticks then it doesn't matter if it sticks unless you get sticks that get darker then the sticks don't matter unless there's a good beta then the betas don't matter unless there is a heartbeat. Geesh I hope I didn't just make you as crazy as I am! All I'm saying is that there's a new stressor at every fork in the road.

Nope, not a chance of making me crazy, I've been crazy a very long time. :haha:

I see exactly the same hurdles at every stage (and even possible MC beyond the heartbeat and SIDS when they're born...), and I have braced myself (by being cautiously optimistic, and brutally honest with myself.) 

I actually grow weary of explaining to people [the few that know] that this really isn't a done deal - far from it! My aunt actually told me that she thought that IVF was just about 100% and one of my good friends (who conceived the first month of trying) was virtually making baby shower plans as soon as she heard that we'd started. 

I protect myself from disappointment by having very low expectations - prepare for the worst and (hope but not too hard) for the best. 

Even with all that said, I am STILL waiting in line for the roller coaster because my greatest desire in life is to be a mother. :blush:

I appreciate you telling it how it is. Thanks. :flower: :hugs:

(It actually reminds me of the "Best Friend's Guide to IVF" - I tried to copy a link but I'm too new a member to include a web link. Google pops it right up though.)

--> I'm allowed to post links now, so here it is: https://mommyinwaiting.wordpress.com/best-friends-guide-to-ivf/


----------



## Peachy1584

Kay I think you're going to do fabulously. When we all finish our journeys we should compile our stories into a single book so women going through this have something to relate to other google. I can't stand when I Google and go through other forums and then it stops so I never how the story ended. That's why I tell everything so maybe even years from now when someone Googles "faint hpt at 8dp5dt" and this forum comes up they will have my answer even if it's not what they wanted to hear. I always wonder. Does that make any sense.

Lanet I really don't know. I guess I will see how I feel in the morning and go from there. It would be the last anyways as beta is Tues morning. I went to my girlfriends and it was the perfect place to be because it made me want to down a whole pack of bcp's lmao. While driving to her house there is a small child streaking down the sidewalk in pajamas and boots ( no coat and it's not 20 degrees out) it kind of looked like her kid so I looked at my son and said hey that looked like Kellys kid so I called her and she's yelling for her and turns out she's not there so I turn around and by the time I get to her she's about 5 blocks away and gets right in my car (she's 3 and I haven't seen her in 6 mos). I was like Umm if I hadn't been coming when would you have noticed she was missing and how far would she have gotten?? It was crazy. Then she's all over me sitting on my lap and turns around with her hand in my face and says "look I got a booger"! Lmfao I didn't know if I should laugh or cry! My god child was just whiny and ridiculously crabby and wanted very little to do with me after I'm sure too much sugar and all the excitement of her party. So glad to be home! I told my hubby if our child(ren) end up like that he will be a single father lmao!


----------



## lanet

Tomorrow I FINALLY take my last bcp. I've been taking them around 6pm. Do you think it's ok to take the last one early and get it over with? When should expect af?


----------



## lanet

Peachy we must've been typing at the same time. Omg that kid could've gotten hurt! I see some kids at work that make me want to pull my hair out lol, but MY kid would never be like that ;)


----------



## Peachy1584

Yay for the last one! And I think you should take the last one at the same time so you did everything right and never have to think about it again. Time really does fly doesn't it?


----------



## lanet

Well it seems like this part took awhile. My boobs never let up and are still extremely painful. I was on the pill for 5 weeks! I'm just so ready to get this part over with!


----------



## Peachy1584

You're almost there and it will zip right by!


----------



## Seoul

lanet- Yey for your last day on bcp now the real fun begins :) 

Peachy- Definitely understand everything you are saying. This is a crappy roller coaster to be on but at least we have a bit of hope. Tell me what is this warranty program you are on how does it work? sorry if you have already answered this previously. 

Buny- I agree with some of the other gals on here I know we just want to keep trying and trying if possible but those 8000 bucks may help you do two cycles in the US at a clinic that may make you more comfortable. 

I think that having a clinic you trust and that keeps you updated is key to having a more successful cycle because stress levels affect things no matter what people say. If you know what is going on even if it isn't the best news at least you know what to hope and pray for in each step. 

I am starting to get antsy about the transfer it is bad that I am already planning on when I will test. I really should just wait until OTD. Question for those girls who have been on the gross progesterone suppositories can you still have sex while on them? I should know but I actually avoided sex all together on my last FET since one of my doctors once suggested that semen can sometimes have abortive effects. It is very rare but can be one of the reasons for recurrent miscarriages like I have a history for. 

Hope you all have a great week :)


----------



## Kay8

Peachy1584 said:


> Kay I think you're going to do fabulously. When we all finish our journeys we should compile our stories into a single book so women going through this have something to relate to other google. I can't stand when I Google and go through other forums and then it stops so I never how the story ended. That's why I tell everything so maybe even years from now when someone Googles "faint hpt at 8dp5dt" and this forum comes up they will have my answer even if it's not what they wanted to hear. I always wonder. Does that make any sense.

Thanks Peachy!! I really hope so.

It makes total sense and is a great idea! A consolidated resource would be so amazing - almost like a 'what to expect' for IVF! All of these things we're navigating are so complicated and confusing, and while everyone is different I think a good comprehensive guide with actual doctor/patient insights & experience would be SO valuable!!! An instant bestseller, I am more than sure. 

I've checked these two books out from the library (didn't want to buy them - just principle), but I think we could do better! They're both from British writers/patients. Unfortunately, the perspectives did not resonate with me and I think in true British fashion they hold back and are more restrained. More importantly, it fell a bit short of answering the types of questions that I still need to Google throughout the process. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Complete-Guide-Ivf-fertility/dp/0749952490

https://www.amazon.co.uk/IVF-Emotio...60112&sr=1-1&keywords=emotional+companion+ivf

(I think I've passed the link hurdle now.)


Lanet, Yay for you!!! On to the next step! :thumbup:

My news: My three puny follicles are now 11 and getting bigger! I'll stay on stims until Wednesday (another u/s and blood test in the morning) and am looking at collection on Friday. As I saw on another board, it is very EGG-CITING!! So cheesy, but cracked me up. :winkwink:


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul of course your antsy because it's exciting! As for sex both clinics have told me to at least abstain until 1st u/s then go from there so I don't know that the suppositories would make a difference. I did a warranty program so I paid $24,000 (not including meds) for 3 fresh cycles and unlimited frozen cycles ( if I have frozen). If at the end I don't have a baby with 30 days of life I get $18,500 back. 

Kay yay! What a great number soo happy for you! They just seem to pop up all over the place when you get going!


----------



## Peachy1584

Well here is the ridiculousness of my pee sticks. Still no darker. Nothing. At this point I am not even feeling depressed over it not working (it will hit though it's inevitable really) i am so afraid it's somewhere it isn't supposed to be. I think I have PTSD from my ectopics : ). I always feel so much better when I'm moving forward and this makes me feel stuck. You think after the last almost 3 years I'd have a little more patience. Or maybe that's just why I'm running short on it : )


----------



## redbrick80

Hi Ladies

Catching up on the weekend posts as per usual. 

Peachy - I think the lines look good for the timing! I understand not getting your hopes up though. Its completely understandable that after 3 years your patience is gone. What time is your beta tomorrow? 

I'm off to my ultrasound. I'm effing nervous! Then have to meet my FS. Will let you know how it all turns out!

I am totally in on writing a "What to expect when you doing IVF" book!


----------



## Peachy1584

Red Yay for u/s! Can't wait to hear the results!


----------



## lanet

Seoul I did have sex while using suppositories after an iui cycle. I only had to take them at night so I would do it before I put it in. This time dr says no sex. And I'll be using them 3 times a day so I wouldn't want to anyway. When is transfer?
Hi Kay, that is very EGGciting!! Lol 
Red I can't wait to hear how the ultrasound went!
Peachy! You're not kidding those lines are staying the same! Can you try a different brand test? I guess it doesn't matter since betas tomorrow. I know what limbo hell feels like and id rather just know one way or the other.


----------



## MishC

Hey ladies - I've posted in here a few times - Just wondered what your views were on this....

I got my bfp on Saturday (8dp3dt) it was quite pale, on Sunday I re-tested and it was much darker. This morning when I re-tested it was ever so slightly lighter than yesterday. I'm not overly stressing as I know HCG goes up every 48 hours. I'm not testing tomorrow and i'm going to wait until Wed as there should be a darker line. Heres a pic - What do you think?? Anything to worry about.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## redbrick80

Not good news ladies....

They said the baby was at least 1 week behind. I should be 6 weeks and it was measuring at 5 weeks. So there is a baby, but it may have stopped developing. They scheduled me for another ultrasound next week and they will know for sure then if it is viable or not. The doctor did not sound too positive. 
Then in the next breath she says that IVF babies can sometimes develop slower...so maybe this baby is just slow....wtf, wtf, wtf, wtf,......

So wtf...now we have to sit and wait. I am pretty sure I am going to lose my mind. Seriously. Next Monday is also our wedding anniversary. I hope this will be a positive lol

Now I will symptom spot like crazy... 

We definitely need to write a book :wacko:


----------



## MishC

Redbrick - That's not really what you want to hear is it. FX its just a slow developer. Could they not do bloods to find out if you HCG is were it should be?


----------



## redbrick80

They didn't do bloods....I don't know why? 

Since I am a crazy person and didn't feel pregnant, I took a test early last week and it was a blaring positive. Like so dark it was unreal. But I guess a lot can happen in a week. 

I really don't know what to think.


----------



## MishC

Could you not call your clinic and tell them you're worried and would like blood tests running? I'm asking for bloods on Friday and then I want them again on Monday just for peace of mind.


----------



## lanet

Oh red I'm so sorry! Now you are in limbo too. How excruciating. I pray for excellent results next time but I know how hard it's going to be to wait:( hugs to you 
Mish I think your lines look fine. When your beta?


----------



## Peachy1584

Red my heart is breaking for you. I don't believe in ever giving up all hope but I do believe in being honest. Your doctor knows that most of the time these pregnancies do not turn out well but also knows for every 90% there's the other 10%. I pray you are in the minority. I was worried when my baby measured 3 days behind and was told they aren't worried about a couple days (she did say couple and mine was 3) as long as there's a good heartbeat and growth continues to stay on track. Mine did catch up within a day at the next ultrasound. Doing betas when baby is visible on u/s isn't what they consider necessary anymore as betas start slowing down and mean less. Praying your little one stays strong.

MishC I think your sticks look just fine and if you've been looking at mine obviously you look like overachiever compared to me.

Lanet I don't if you've ever thought about this but I always wonder about making eggs mature and fertilize that wouldn't have otherwise. Every month one takes the lead while the others that weren't as strong quit competing and die off. In ivf we make them all compete and continue to grow. Who knows right?


----------



## MishC

Lanet - My OTD isn't until Friday and i'll be 14dp3dt but i'll be asking for the bloods then. It seems like ages away.

Peachy - I did see yours and it was because of yours I posted in here. I know mine has quite a solid line but wasn't sure if I should read into it been a little lighter than yesterday. Anyway I decided what will be will be and we have no control over it. Yours could still end up been ok couldn't it? When is your OTD?


----------



## Peachy1584

Red if you are doing PIO injections you could always have a blood test to measure that just to see if it's where it should be to support the pregnancy. If you are doing suppositories they won't be able to.

Mish my beta is tomorrow and I have been pregnant enough times with enough outcomes that this doesn't look good for me. Have already spoken to hubby about getting a credit card (he is against them) for our next round of meds. For my own mental health I need to look forward but God decided to throw a miracle at me in the meantime I certainly wouldn't return the gift : )


----------



## Peachy1584

And Mish nothing in pregnancy can be based on one test. Not Reds u/s or a beta or even a stick. Your pee could have just been a little more diluted. I hope your beta is nice and high!


----------



## MishC

Peachy - Good luck for tomorrow I hope it's good news for you. I didn't realise how long drawn out IVF was. I hope you get a little miracle and you don't have to get a credit card!


----------



## redbrick80

Thanks ladies. I'm just going to wait it out. From what Dr. Google says the outcome does not look great, but not seeing the fetal pole seems to be somewhat common with a 6 week ultra sound. Some ladies went back the next week and everything was great, others went back and it was bad news. I wish they wouldn't do them so early if there can be such discrepancies. 

I am going to prepare for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## lanet

I'm hoping for the best for all of you girls.


----------



## Kay8

Oh Red, I am so sorry to hear that, especially because of the waiting. Not knowing and having to wait while fearing the worst is torturous. Try to hang in there and take care of yourself. :hugs:

Peachy, that IS frustrating. You at least have experience behind you so you have an idea of what to expect and can mentally prepare for tomorrow. I'm wishing you the best for tomorrow. By that I don't just mean good news (obviously I hope for that), I also wish you strength, courage, and comfort in the event that you need it.:flower:

We SO need to work on a book! Mish even came after your faint line posts, which is exactly why you said you put it all out there for a reason. You can see in real time that it really is invaluable for others to draw on the experience of others.


----------



## Peachy1584

Red they have to do them because you are on meds you wouldn't otherwise be on and they need to confirm baby is where it's supposed to be. I wish you didn't have to go through this. :hugs:

Kay nothing about ivf is easy and I think a compilation of stories could be soo helpful to others. If all of what I read is correct like 50% of us will become pregnant and even less will take home a baby for each cycle you try. A gal on another thread had 4 children all from 1 fresh cycle of ivf and still has frosties. You have no idea how badly I wish we could all have that kind of luck!


----------



## Seoul

Peachy- I hope you get some answers this week and admire the way you are tackling this. :hugs:

Red- My heart broke reading your post I have been there 3 times too many and it is so difficult to deal with it and the waiting is agonizing. I really hope you are one of the ones that ends up with a good outcome. :hugs:

MishC- I wouldn't stress about that other line like Peachy mentioned your urine might have been a bit more diluted. 

AFM transfer is tomorrow morning


----------



## MishC

Thanks ladies for your advice.

As I said I haven't tested today but I will test tomorrow. I'm going to do a clearblue digital on Friday which should say between 2-3 weeks and if that's the case i'm not testing anymore. I think we can get to hung up on these things and get slightly paranoid. If it's positive on Friday then there is no reason why is shouldn't go full term. I suppose I conceived my daughter naturally and carried her full term so I should be able to do it again. My embryos were of a good grade. :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul EEK! Now get all your junk done today since you will be watching little one. I'm sure you already know this but just in case you're preoccupied with transfer just make her sandwiches or whatever you can get ready and put in the fridge so you can be up and do as little as possible!

MishC please please don't use that stupid test! So many gals get bad readings on those even with high betas. I've read so many posts where it's like "why is it only saying 1-2 weeks blah blah" then everything is perfectly normal. OB's add 2 weeks and i think that may play a little part. If you do decide to go ahead just please know they are extremely unreliable..


----------



## Peachy1584

Well ladies I am off for the morning. Beta is at 8 but I am going to be late : ). Its 11 degrees so i am taking everyone to school today (they are at dads) For anyone who doesn't remember/know I will not get results til Thurs : )


----------



## redbrick80

Thanks for all of the kind words ladies. It really means a lot. 


Peachy - your lines look fabulous. Best of luck to you today xxx


----------



## redbrick80

Seoul said:


> Peachy- I hope you get some answers this week and admire the way you are tackling this. :hugs:
> 
> Red- My heart broke reading your post I have been there 3 times too many and it is so difficult to deal with it and the waiting is agonizing. I really hope you are one of the ones that ends up with a good outcome. :hugs:
> 
> MishC- I wouldn't stress about that other line like Peachy mentioned your urine might have been a bit more diluted.
> 
> AFM transfer is tomorrow morning

Seoul - good luck today !!


----------



## lanet

Seoul goo luck today!!! 
Peachy the line is darker today! Praying so hard for good strong betas but I can't believe they are making you wait!! 
Afm, time is finally moving. I will be driving to KC for the baseline the day after tomorrow. First time I'm driving it alone so I'm leaving extra early to account for rush hour or anything unexpected.


----------



## Peachy1584

Red how are you doing today? Or should I say this minute? I know how it is to feel positive and hopeful one minute and all gloom and doom the next. Please feel free to vent if you need to its ok to feel anything you do at any second you feel it. I know with me i read a good Google story and I'm up, a bad Google story I'm back down. Wish it could be easier. My thing is purses. I love purses. A new purse and some bleach In my hair just may make the day a little brighter. Do something nice for yourself you deserve it : )

Lanet relax as much as you can because you are going to be a crazy traveling mama! I wish you could at least do monitoring a little closer. Hope you don't have a gas guzzling hog like I do : )


----------



## lanet

So I just got in a fight kind of on my Facebook support group and left the group...
It's called closed ivf support group, yet people would ask things like "I just got my tubes untied, we are trying naturally, when should I test? What does cd 30 mean?" So I asked why people were on the page that weren't going through ivf. The administrator was so mean and said it wasn't the secret service etc. so I told her off saying it would be like going to an aa meeting just out of curiousity and that's Insensitive to the people sharing personal struggles. I was very nice about it all before she got so hateful. Now I feel shitty:( I liked that group. But I can't be in a group that makes me feel bad.


----------



## Peachy1584

Ok ladies here's a little funny story. Remember a ways back when I said how my hubby is crazy over having a nice lawn blah blah. Well the reason is because a few years back I decided to fertilize the lawn with some Scotts turf builder plus and my spreader messed up so I dumped a whole load of it in one spot and everything burned and died it looked no shit like ufo landed on the hill it was a big funky circle. So he was all pissy but we had to wait to even try to re - seed or anything. Well in the meantime one day I went out and all over that spot were and this is no joke, penis mushrooms. And they were all over. They would get real big and if you got rid of them they would pop back up and I was honest to God embarrassed !! Anyhow I am telling you this because I found a photo and thought I would share it with you just in case you have never seen a penis mushroom : )


----------



## Peachy1584




----------



## Peachy1584

So Lanet we're not enough for you?! LOL just kidding hon. Well maybe you could find a new one that only has people on it going through ivf or you could even peek back later on there because there could be other women that are supportive and glad someone finally spoke up. That being said just be prepared because on the other hand there could be others that say shitty things and you don't need to feel bad right now : )


----------



## lanet

Lmao I have never seen a penis mushroom!!! Omg!!!! And UFO circle, that is so funny! I personally think dandelions and the purple weeds are pretty;)
And I can't look back bc it's closed and I left the group, I kind of wish I had deleted my post first. I think it's fine if I don't have a Facebook group bc I was always worried it would be seen on my page. I never stand up for myself like that so it did feel good! And others surely feel the same. Luckily in the cyber world of anonymity, you don't have to put up with anything you don't like! Poof they're gone! 
I just hope you guys stay here even though you're done, or I'll be by myself!


----------



## redbrick80

haha! oh Peachy, those are hilarious! I've never seen them before!! 

I'm total doom and gloom today lol. My husband is positive. He says until they tell us otherwise, we are pregnant and maybe the FS was right when she said sometime IVF babies grow slower...to that I say whatever. And today I hate her (last week, I loved her) this will change. But I've decided I can be pissed at whomever I please. 

Because I am losing my mind, I obviously took a pregnancy test this morning. Not sure what I was thinking I would see. Obviously there is a ton of hcg in my system and obviously it will be positive...but it makes me feel better. Today I feel nauseous, I'm pretty sure its that feeling of dread - you know the one I'm taking about? 

But I will be ok. If Monday is bad news I will sulk for the day and Tuesday I will put my big girl pants back on and make a new plan! Thanks for putting up with my whiny self...it could be a long week for you girls:dohh:

I am very excited that you all are progressing in the journey! 

Here is my test from this morning just for fun - this is the result after 3 mins...:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet you will not be by yourself and you need to keep that in mind when you're prego and I'm the one cycling again : )

Red my husband is always the optimist and sometimes I could just smack him for it as I had to listen to it today. Then I was thinking about it and if he were saying " I don't think it's going to work or I don't feel good about it" I would want to smack him too! I have realized the guy has little chance of winning with me and for that I feel the teeniest bit sorry for him : ). With my miscarriage (baby had an enlarged yolk sac which indicates a problem) i finally just said things don't look good but I'm going to love you for however long you're with me and beyond. I still have my u/s pics on my fridge. After transfer I had a long talk with my 2 embryos about how I really wanted them to snuggle in so one day soon I could meet them and hold them. I look at it as a baby is a baby no matter how small! Right now you are pregnant and there is a little one in there and it's ok to be in love with it no matter what happens. Now have a long talk with the little bugger about how you really need them to buckle down and have a serious growth spurt. Sometimes we all need some encouragement and a little positive reinforcement, embryos included : )


----------



## lanet

I don't know if I told you (I think I did) that I had a miscarriage with dd. at 9 weeks. I had seen the heartbeat, normal bloodwork etc. and then miscarried. You're right that the worrying never stops no matter what. The difference is I was really young and not ttc. I can't imagine the loss after working so hard to get it in the first place. Sorry you had to go through that peachy. 
Red I'm thinking of you and hoping you can find some peace while waiting for the next scan. I'm hoping it's just slow growth but idk the statistics on that.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Hi Ladies...

I hope all is well, Red and Peachy I have everything crossed for the both of you!!

Lanet, when do you start stims??

AFM- went for my baseline last Friday to start my FET cycle, and I have 2 cysts :( So I started BCP on Sunday for 2 weeks and I go back on April 7th. I'm pretty frustrated with all of this IVF stuff. I know my dr is looking out for my best interest, but this 2 month process is turning into almost 4, and costing more and more money.


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet I am sorry you had to go through that as well its beyond words. You're going to be just "peachy" this time though. You know that's a name my sister uses or did for aol and when I started here I couldn't think of anything so I used it and I really don't like it. Haha. Oh I forgot to tell you! We went to walmart on Sunday and I got that my spy birdhouse! So like an idiot I get home and I'm like Ummm shit there's screens on all the windows! Anyhow the only one I don't is the huge window in the living room. The middle is all glass with 2 windows on each side that open/close and have screens. So I will put it there but not sure if anyone will live there because even flying into their house they could see my cats or dogs sitting on the couch in the window. I will take a photo when it's up (I've been nagging but I'm on a hill and there's lots of snow under it : )) I still have to try

Amanda I know it sucks but those stupid little cysts are so common and they just went through soo much! Hopefully the bcp's quiet them down and you won't have much longer to wait :hugs:


----------



## mononoke

Peachy - your latest preg test looks darker to me. I have to say that after my second beta, that's how my preg test looks like on FRER, I was told it was at 104. Also, my RE only did two betas, after that the next appointment was for U/S to look for a heartbeat. I guess in a way it saved me from hanging in uncertainties. I can only imagine how it is to be in a beta limbo. Those penis mushrooms are funny...are they edible? I am having an issue too with our lawn right now...we are a corner house so our lawn is on the side and front of the house...My hubby was trying to save money so he goes "I can do it, we don't have to hire professional people to maintain it..." so I fired the gardener and the pool maintenance people and of course it was easier said than done...he was good at first couple of weeks and then neglected it...until we get a ticket from the city saying that we need to upkeep the lawn because neighbors are complaining..lol! I can understand though our lawn is horrible :) same with our people, its nasty and itchy...so now we are back to the people who are maintaining it and I have the satisfaction to tell my hubby .."I told you..." lol!!

Lanet - I still have one vial of Menopur if in case you need it let me know..pm me and I'll send it to you..its better to be of use to someone that go to waste..

Red - I read some posts from people who went through the same predicament as yours and some experience the same thing like you who didn't see fetal pole or even heartbeat at 7weeks. In my opinion it could be just a developmental difference. I am praying for you for your next u/s.

Amanda - on my first IVF, I had a very big cyst too but the RE, aspirated it so it only delayed me for a week. After the aspiration I went back after a week for an u/s to make sure that its not there anymore and then he scheduled for a transfer. You should be fine...its better that everything is checked so you have higher chance of a successful ET. FX'd cross for you!

Misc - Congratulations on your BFP. You're daughter is beautiful!

Seoul - Good luck on you transfer today :) sending you baby dust..

AFM - We found out yesterday we are team blue! I put on 5 lbs...


----------



## lanet

Hi Amanda, I'm sorry you have to keep waiting and prolonging this! I hope you get the all clear soon and get your bfp. So close! 
Peachy walmart has them? I really need one! I could put it on my sliding doors or the top of a window. 
Took my rings in today to be cleaned and checked, we have warranty as long as they are checked every 6 months they will replace diamonds for free if they get lost. Well they told me every one of my prongs is suddenly loose and needs replaced and will cost $400. If I don't replace them, and lose a diamond, warranties off. If I pay it now, it will cover it if it every happens again. Like I needed another $400 expense right now. Oh and our renters asked if we could get them new carpet. No! Lol 
I make my big payment to the dr on Thursday. $7850.


----------



## redbrick80

Thanks Ladies. 

Amanda - hang in there. Hopefully this will be on the right path soon. 

Mononoke - YAY for team blue!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lanet - so sorry to hear about your m/c. Too bad about the ring! but you don't want to lose a diamond. Making the payment is a big step - means that you are on your way!

Peachy - lol I have a terrible phobia of birds - big or small - any size doesnt matter. That would be a small nightmare for me lol


----------



## lanet

Mono I just saw you post. Sorry I missed it! Yay for team blue!!!! So exciting that you're already at that point! And 5 lbs is awesome! And thank you very much for the offer. I'll let you know if I run low! 
Red so I guess you don't like the Alfred Hitchcock movie "Birds"? Hehe 
Oh and Amanda I missed your questions, stims start Friday. But they said it depends on af. So does that mean af has to come before then? When should I expect it after the last pill??


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Lanet I started AF on a Wed Feb 26th and started stims on Fri Feb 28th, I think they like for you to start the around CD 2 or 3. Oh my AF came 3 days after my last BCP.


----------



## Peachy1584

Mono that's so funny! The lawn is like my husband's baby now and he's alway like "well what do you think" and if I say even the littlest thing he gets all pissy and says" if you can do a better job then you start taking care of it" lol but remember we only get about 3 months to enjoy it around here anymore. Damn winter. CONGRATULATIONS! :dance: and you wanted a boy didn't you? That's just wonderful and we needed some good news around here! Are you feeling well?

Red last year I found a young turkey in my garage and it took my 20 mins of chasing it around to catch it. I thought it had lost an eye but the guy at the wildlife rehab center said it was an infection like pinkeye. If I had known you like them so much I could have fixed him up myself and sent him to you : )

Yes Lanet it was walmart but it could be at walgreens now that's usually where I get my as seen on TV junk.

Amanda if they aren't gone maybe you could talk to doc about aspiration like Mono did.

Messica how are you doing?


----------



## lanet

I just got a bill for my infectious disease testing. $908 just for me. Well not covered by insurance BUT insurance discounted it to $112!!!! Woohoo!! I love it when insurance comes through


----------



## Seoul

Lanet- Yeyy for insurance kicking in that would have been quite the bill. 

Peachy- I agree with mono your last test looks darker to me so I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you and hope you get your miracle. BTW those penis mushrooms are hysterical they have those all over the place here in Korea and they like to do mushroom stone statues in a lot of the parks that look a lot like them haha

Mono- Congrats on team blue did you have any preference for one over the other?

Red- My hubby also always was the positive one and Peachy is right you are still pregnant and you are allowed to get attached. IMHO you become a mom the moment you see that first positive you change your whole attitude towards your body and you immediately get a vision of what it would be like once the baby arrives just because things don't turn out eel doesn't mean you don't have that feeling already. I will keep praying for you to be one of the lucky ones who gets a positive outcome. 

AFM- transfer went well it took forever and I was stressing because I knew hubby needed to get to work ASAP but it all worked out. The doctor and nurse both separately told me they were excellent looking embryos and to just relax for the next couple of days. I once again talked to them and told them to grab on tight I hope they listen. This time around they forgot my little sedative pill and the whole procedure was not so pleasant but not terrible. I am trying to relax as much as possible but I feel I am failing miserably I was getting a little down about it. I have 3 different floors in my house and I have to feed and let the dogs out at the basement level eat and feed DD in the main floor and her room and mine are on the third floor so of coarse I have had to go up and down a lot because I forget something or someone knocks on the door or the dogs want to be let out or she wants a snack. So I am trying to just not panic at the moment. A lot of women don't rest at all and get pregnant as well no? I thought I wouldn't be so stressed this time but in some ways I think I am worse this time around. I am already symptom spotting which is stupid especially since it hasn't even been 24 hours and all the hormones I am on anyways could cause the same stuff. Ok done ranting ;)


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul YAY for transfer!! I wouldn't worry about it as long as you don't do anything aerobic. Honestly I don't know about where anyone else lives but I'm surprised my embies even stayed in after driving through all the potholes on the way home that day (our roads are ridiculous after our winter). Then after laying around for 2 days I had more work to do around here than if I had just done a little at a time. I think it's wonderful how great they look. I know it's hard but now just try to relax and be good to yourself.

Afm I am all out of hpt's so I took a opk I have (clear blue digital) and that came back with a smiley face. Not sure what level you need to set that off but it doesn't hurt seeing a smiling face first day in the morning : )


----------



## redbrick80

peachy - the smiley face is a good sign! When do you hear back about your beta? 

I had to call my clinic this morning, as I took the last of my progesterone today. They told me to not worry about refilling it ...so I am pretty sure that is their way of telling me it's over. She said if the ultrasound on Monday shows something different they will put me back on it. 

I confirmed a few things about the results, I was suppose to be 6w5d at my ultrasound, I only measured at 5 weeks. There is a gestational sac, but no yolk sac and not fetal pole. So it is way too far behind to catch up. Blah. 

I feel ok about it. I think I had pretty much come to terms with it over the last 2 days. After our appt I just had a gut feeling it was over. 
We will try again! I would really love it if we had a frostie or two, but 
will try again with another fresh cycle. See what the Dr says on Monday. I'm glad I talked to them and don't have to play the guessing game with Dr Google for the next 5 days.


Lanet - are you going today or tomorrow for your appt?


----------



## amazingLife

Hello can I join this forum .i have started my first FET couple of days back .currently on estradiol actually my Ivf with Icsi was converted to freeze all cycle in February .going to transfer only one .wishing all here good luck .
Red brick good luck with your coming ultrasound.


----------



## lanet

Seoul yay for a good transfer! Did you do 1 or 2? Day 3 or 5? When will you test? 
Peachy yay for a smiley face!! I cannot wait until tomorrow to hear your results! Don't they know they are keeping is all in suspense? Lol. what time will you know? 
Redbrick I'm so so sorry. I'm glad you're ok with it and have a plan to try again. But I know you are going to go through ups and downs. Thinking of you though. 
Hi amazing, there's another girl that converted to a freeze cycle on here, good luck! 
My appt is tomorrow. Just waiting for af.


----------



## Peachy1584

Red I am devastated for you. You can cry and freak out to us whatever you need to do. I am more than a little upset that they weren't more up front with you at your u/s. To have you quit progesterone means they had already given up hope and you could have stopped already. When I found out my babies heart had stopped they had me continue PIO until I had my d&c that Fri to maintain the pregnancy so we could have it tested. That may be something you discuss with them if it's something you're interested in. :hugs:

Amazing welcome and I wish you all the luck in the world on your fet! If I missed it in your post when's transfer?

Lanet I go in tomorrow at 8:15 for 2nd test and call the hot line at 3 pm for results. I am not very hopeful. I have no more sore boobs just tired,headache and cramps like right before flo. Stims start tomorrow right ?


----------



## Peachy1584

Oh never mind it's baseline tomorrow. Start stimming already!!!


----------



## redbrick80

Peachy1584 said:


> Red I am devastated for you. You can cry and freak out to us whatever you need to do. I am more than a little upset that they weren't more up front with you at your u/s. To have you quit progesterone means they had already given up hope and you could have stopped already. When I found out my babies heart had stopped they had me continue PIO until I had my d&c that Fri to maintain the pregnancy so we could have it tested. That may be something you discuss with them if it's something you're interested in. :hugs:
> 
> I hear ya....if i wouldn't have called I would have been hopeful. All the Dr said originally that it does not look good. But it could be a slow grower...and then to take me off progesterone? and maybe they should give me a heads up of what happens when I go off of it. I have never been in this situation, but I know enough that if something goes in, something has to come our and I have no idea what will happen.
> 
> Lanet I go in tomorrow at 8:15 for 2nd test and call the hot line at 3 pm for results. I am not very hopeful. I have no more sore boobs just tired,headache and cramps like right before flo. Stims start tomorrow right ?

Peachy I am so pumped for you! Do your best to think positive. Someone on here has to have good luck. 


Lanet - fingers crossed AF shows soon. 

Amazing - Welcome. This thread is awesome. I'm sorry you are joining when I am going to be a crazy person for the next few weeks. Bare with me.


----------



## redbrick80

redbrick80 said:


> Peachy1584 said:
> 
> 
> Red I am devastated for you. You can cry and freak out to us whatever you need to do. I am more than a little upset that they weren't more up front with you at your u/s. To have you quit progesterone means they had already given up hope and you could have stopped already. When I found out my babies heart had stopped they had me continue PIO until I had my d&c that Fri to maintain the pregnancy so we could have it tested. That may be something you discuss with them if it's something you're interested in. :hugs:
> right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya....if i wouldn't have called I would have been hopeful. All the Dr said originally that it does not look good. But it could be a slow grower...and then to take me off progesterone? and maybe they should give me a heads up of what happens when I go off of it. I have never been in this situation, but I know enough that if something goes in, something has to come our and I have no idea what will happen.Click to expand...


----------



## Peachy1584

Of baby isn't growing or there isn't enough progesterone to support the pregnancy then bleeding/cramping could start. At this point in the pregnancy it would be more like a period or a little worse because it's very early. For some women progesterone supplements aren't enough to stop flo or miscarriage from starting. I am upset about the slow grower comment because if that were the case why not give it chance or not say it at all? With me i really wanted to know why baby didn't make and I know a lot of times there us no answer but for me there was one. A boy with trisomy 13. It helped give me closure and know that it wasn't a genetic issue with either of us.


----------



## lanet

Red you had genetic testing didn't you? And peachy didn't you say trisomy 13 isn't tested for? 
I had a d&c when I had my miscarriage, but the dr did say I had already passed most of it on my own. I was just in so much pain they put me to sleep to finish it.


----------



## redbrick80

Peachy - you are so right about the whole thing. Don't even mention the slow grower...just say it doesn't look good and you should prepare for the worst. Eff that would have been way better than "slow grower" fml

I don't know ladies. My head hurts - I decided I need a big mac and fries tonight for dinner. lol..

I heard the D & C is sometimes quicker and less painful. 

I haven't had any spotting so we will see. My guess is by Sunday (4 days) after no progesterone I should have some sort of action happening.


----------



## lanet

Red you deserve that Big Mac! I'll even eat one for you to show support;) 
And you're right, the dr should've just been up front with you. Is there any chance you shouldn't stop the progesterone?


----------



## redbrick80

I think that there should be enough progesterone in me to get me to Monday , if by some freak miracle it makes it. 

Peachy - can I ask - did you have a d & c last time? Please don't feel like you have to answer, you can just ignore me.


----------



## Peachy1584

Red yes I did have one and I'm glad I did. Then they sent it to pathology and it takes a few weeks to get results back. Even if I hadn't done that I wouldn't have wanted to wait around for it to happen it was just too painful emotionally. Go ahead and eat whatever you want. They have Monopoly there now so have 2 big macs!

Lanet what my baby had they do not test for using pgd but I didn't do that anyways. It's expensive but if I had found there was a genetic issue I wouldn't have done another round of ivf without paying for it anyways.


----------



## mononoke

Lanet - hooray for stimming tomorrow!

Peachy - on my first IVF, right after the first Beta, the same afternoon I got a call from my RE and I was told that there was nothing in there not even 5 (trace of HCG) on my blood and so he told me to stop the PIO's immediately so I will have my AF. I didn't. I've continued for at least four (4) more days because I thought this might be a late implantation and I want to give my baby a fighting chance. But I did get my period eventually. 

Albeit I know that you are not hopeful, objectively, I think that the reason they have not called you yet (like knowing you don't have frosties earlier with a phonecall) is because you have an HCG in your first beta and now they are going to do the second one to see if they double. So I am FX'D for you. 

Red - I can totally empathize with you. I had a hard time when I found out my Baby B has no heartbeat and this is after seeing her for four weeks having hb...but she was always smaller, she was always a week behind but I was hopeful that she was just delayed but it is realistic to prepare yourself but don't deprive yourself to grieve...

Seoul - sticky vibes for you!!!

amazinglife - welcome to the thread...we have another gal here Breaking Dawn who is also doing an FET, and Amanda also is doing an FET..good luck to all you of you guys!!


----------



## mononoke

Oh and to answer the question regarding my baby's gender... I have two DD's so we were really hopping for a boy... but when I found out that we were pregnant, I was okay with having another girl...but for some odd reasons...this whole IVF journey has given me the exact opposite of what I was expecting...like on my first attempt I thought it was going to work and then it didn't...then on my second attempt, when I was so sure it didn't work...it worked. then I honestly thought I was going to have a daughter, then it is a boy...I guess it really happens when you least expect it.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies....im here

I've been quietly reading and following along bc I'm in waiting zone!

Red...so sorry for the sad news...but i love you're spirit! 

Mono...congrats on team blue!

Peachy...kmfx for you :)

Lanet...finally you're getting started...yay!

Amazing...I'm doing a FET...no fresh...froze all embies after ER.

So as mentioned I'm in waiting zone for FET. Tentatively scheduled for next week...

Originally..my protocol was natural cycle FET. Then i went in for cd10 last sat and i had no leading follies to O...which causes low estrogen...which meant my lining was thin :(

I was disappointed bc this has never happened to me...i never have thin lining and the one time I need it to be good, it ends up being thin. 

Anyhow...i was told I cannot transfer on 31st...and it will be delayed by a few days.

So, I then started estrogen patch called climara. I was put on this instead of suppositories bc they work faster and as a result I should have a thicker lining quicker

I go back in sat for lining check. Praying that it's nice and plump and i get a transfer date for next wk!


----------



## amazingLife

Peachy1584 said:


> Red I am devastated for you. You can cry and freak out to us whatever you need to do. I am more than a little upset that they weren't more up front with you at your u/s. To have you quit progesterone means they had already given up hope and you could have stopped already. When I found out my babies heart had stopped they had me continue PIO until I had my d&c that Fri to maintain the pregnancy so we could have it tested. That may be something you discuss with them if it's something you're interested in. :hugs:
> 
> Amazing welcome and I wish you all the luck in the world on your fet! If I missed it in your post when's transfer?
> 
> Lanet I go in tomorrow at 8:15 for 2nd test and call the hot line at 3 pm for results. I am not very hopeful. I have no more sore boobs just tired,headache and cramps like right before flo. Stims start tomorrow right ?

My transfer would be some time in second week of April don't know dates yet


----------



## amazingLife

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi ladies....im here
> 
> I've been quietly reading and following along bc I'm in waiting zone!
> 
> Red...so sorry for the sad news...but i love you're spirit!
> 
> Mono...congrats on team blue!
> 
> Peachy...kmfx for you :)
> 
> Lanet...finally you're getting started...yay!
> 
> Amazing...I'm doing a FET...no fresh...froze all embies after ER.
> 
> So as mentioned I'm in waiting zone for FET. Tentatively scheduled for next week...
> 
> Originally..my protocol was natural cycle FET. Then i went in for cd10 last sat and i had no leading follies to O...which causes low estrogen...which meant my lining was thin :(
> 
> I was disappointed bc this has never happened to me...i never have thin lining and the one time I need it to be good, it ends up being thin.
> 
> Anyhow...i was told I cannot transfer on 31st...and it will be delayed by a few days.
> 
> So, I then started estrogen patch called climara. I was put on this instead of suppositories bc they work faster and as a result I should have a thicker lining quicker
> 
> I go back in sat for lining check. Praying that it's nice and plump and i get a transfer date for next wk!

How far are you in FET ? :thumbup:


----------



## amazingLife

Mononoke
Congrats on pregnancy


----------



## Peachy1584

Mono I wish you were right but they did say it's their policy to say nothing until after second beta. I think it's amazing you get a little boy after 2 dd's. You are very lucky! Will you have more after this one?

Breaking ivf is just filled with setbacks isn't it? I remember reading that success rates are higher with medicated vs natural so if that's true I'm glad you get a little oomph to make this your cycle!

Amazing sorry if I missed it but why are you doing a fet?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amazing. ....i am in cd14 today. I was told I would have a FET after cd 19...but before cd23.

However that was before my lining issue. I will find out in saturday how much improved my lining is. And the nurse said I could still be on track for cd20-23 transfer.

Cd20 is on April 1st....so really hoping to do this next wk. 

I think we are a week apart then?


----------



## amazingLife

Breaking Dawn said:


> Amazing. ....i am in cd14 today. I was told I would have a FET after cd 19...but before cd23.
> 
> However that was before my lining issue. I will find out in saturday how much improved my lining is. And the nurse said I could still be on track for cd20-23 transfer.
> 
> Cd20 is on April 1st....so really hoping to do this next wk.
> 
> I think we are a week apart then?

yes we are almost a week apart i am on cd 6 today .are you having day 5 transfer .me too


----------



## amazingLife

Peachy1584 said:


> Mono I wish you were right but they did say it's their policy to say nothing until after second beta. I think it's amazing you get a little boy after 2 dd's. You are very lucky! Will you have more after this one?
> 
> Breaking ivf is just filled with setbacks isn't it? I remember reading that success rates are higher with medicated vs natural so if that's true I'm glad you get a little oomph to make this your cycle!
> 
> Amazing sorry if I missed it but why are you doing a fet?

peachy my fresh ivf was converted to freeze all as my emryos took 6 days to reach blastocyte stage.and also they had to biopsied for chromosome testing.


----------



## Seoul

amazinglife- welcome and good luck. This is my second FET first time it was successful lets hope second time as well :) 

Mono- That is great you will be having your little man after two DDs. 

Peachy- happy face is great :) FX'd for news tomorrow. 

Lanet- We transferred two 5 day embryos actually to be honest I think they are 7 day ones as I remember them saying after my fresh transfer that they would let them develop 2 more days then freeze. OTD is April 7th but I will most likely POAS next Mondays at 5dp. 

I really thought I would be more relaxed this time around and that I wouldn't be gutted if it is negative but now that I am not feeling any cramping at all I am kind of freaking and really dreading a BFN I can't even wrap my head around it even though I know based on odds this should be a negative cycle for me. I mean I got Positive with my fresh and positive with my first FET even if one of those ended in m/c it was still a positive PT and most people don't get one positive let alone two


----------



## Seoul

Breaking- This for some reasons our bodies seem to love to act up when we are so close to transfer. I hope that your lining gets there quickly and you can transfer soon. Good Luck at your next u/s.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amazing..less all my embies at 5days...which means the tww will be shorter...thankful!

Seoul... Go figure....our bodies do what the want...lol...thx Hun!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul I remember reading somewhere the longest they can culture them is 6 days so I would check on that. I don't even think it matters that it's a different country. I'm not telling you this to second guess I'm telling you this so you don't think they're already 7 days so your bfp should pop up sooner. Just wait to test as if they're only 5 days old : )


----------



## Seoul

thanks Peachy I have heard of 7 day ones before but I still treat mine as a 5 day no matter what it still takes them a minimum of a day or two to implant and then about 48 hours after that for you to start producing HcG so definitely not planning on an early BFP.

RED- in my opinion the D & C is definitely easier I had one D&C and two natural m/c's. I have also heard that after a D&C it is sometimes easier for there to be implantation. For me it was true as the next cycle after my D&C I got pregnant again completely natural unfortunately I mis carried but still I did manage to be pregnant for a bit. It sucks that your doc gave up without talking straight to you about it. Good luck with everything :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul are you sure it wasn't because it was frozen early for like testing so just seemed like 7? I am curious now and love to be informed. I will ask at my Dr's office although everyone seems to have a different way to do anything : ). With my first fresh cycle they extended the culture of a few of mine to day 6 (they did end up good enough to freeze but I was worried. I always am : ) ) they said that was the latest to make a decision on quality. Maybe if they're real slow growers some do? Hmm..


----------



## lanet

Well I'm officially a nervous wreck after my first 3 hour drive alone to KC. I arrived in the city just in time for rush hour and 2 accidents! I'd rather be stuck in traffic than in an accident though. And I swear there are like 20 lanes of wall to wall traffic in some places! Eeek! I don't want lot drive:( oh and add on a little rain to that mix. 
Anyway, excited to get the step done and finally get started! 
Peachy cannot wait till this afternoon for your results! 
Seoul we should be about a week apart! 
How's Messica?


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet sorry driving sucks. You know I hate it too. It's raining here as well. I just gave blood and she said results between 12-3 . Wish I could get it over with. Seoul had a 5 day transfer and you haven't started stims yet hon so it will be at least a couple weeks for sure if you figure 10 days of stims then 36 hours after trigger then letting them grow for 5 days. It'll go real fast though I promise I just feel bad about all that damn driving.


----------



## redbrick80

:thumbup:Lanet - Glad you are safe! 

Peachy - I also cannot wait until the results.

My big mac was delish ladies.


----------



## Peachy1584

Red I had one too and Monopoly didn't even start yet : ( lol how are you feeling?


----------



## lanet

Well my er is supposed to be the week of the 7th. And Seoul is having her transfer the 7th, so I figured about a week apart! I think she said the 7th? Let me go check. 
Red I'm glad you enjoyed the Big Mac. I want one! 
It's getting into tornado season here girls, some severe weather expected this afternoon


----------



## lanet

Lol sorry, I read that totally wrong! I got up at 4am forgive me! We will not be a week apart!


----------



## redbrick80

no Monopoly here either lol.

I feel good today. Totally mad at my body - I was up 3 times to pee last night, my boobs are sore and I have dry mouth. F U body, F U. 

Hubby and I had a good chat - we are definitely going to try again, its just a matter of when. We need to have a good convo with the dr. 

It really sucks when your babies cost so much - we desperately need a vacation, between this non-baby and my husbands job at Blackberry we need a break. Lol as you know Blackberry isn't exactly awesome right now. lol I think we are going to do a last minute all-inclusive. Just need to wait and see how we need to deal with this business happening inside of me.


----------



## Peachy1584

Red do you have any ins coverage for ivf? I know it sucks but they do look at it as a positive that you got pregnant and it's probably about finding the right embryo and not you which means your chances of getting a baby are absolutely fabulous. My sister was saying how they told me that last time and I sort of freaked out. I was like Yay I'm pregnant I'm always freaking pregnant I want my baby now! Frustrating as hell. I think a vacation sounds wonderful and a guy I was talking to at work did a late vacay to Cozumel (I love it there) and went all inclusive for around $600. Ridiculously cheap.


----------



## mononoke

Good Morning Ladies!

Peachy - my hubby and I plans to have another one and next time we will not do IVF, I found this really interesting case study done by Dr. Geoff Sher where he put the Husband suffering from low motility, low count (lower than my husband's) for three (3) months under clomid therapy... and the couple conceived naturally...when they did a sperm analysis everything was normal so they freeze his eggs and took him off from clomid, so that if they wanted to have kids again, they can just use that batch of sperm for insemination...After he got off from the therapy his sperm count went back to his prior condition of low count and low motility...I would like to try that...so I think we will be going to Sher clinic nearest here in CA which is in Las Vegas and I will ask him if he can do the same for hubby.

Lanet - I hate traffic too!!! with passion :) sorry you have to go through that...We have horrible traffic in Los Angeles, fortunately I do not get that as much where I live and I refuse to go to L.A. if its not really necessary.

Seoul - I agree with you re: easily getting pregnant after a D&C.;.I have a friend who had one and then got pregnant right after...I guess in a way it has the same effect like the endometrial lining scratching that makes the it more receptive to implantation and at the same time you're body must still be thinking that its still pregnant and so the hormones and other things down there are more conducive in supporting another pregnancy... just an opinion but seems logical.

Breaking - do you mind if I ask, do you go the UCSD Scripps Fertility? My friend used that and got pregnant and have a live birth on first try and a second live birth from FET of the same batch. I was told they have high rates.

Red - :hugs: Vacation sounds good!


----------



## Seoul

Peachy they didn't do any testing on mine. The process here is alot more lenient than in the US and I had a ridiculous amount of eggs at retrieval my doctor said it was the most he had ever retrieved and for sure the most that he had to freeze that were still viable. I believe 48 eggs at retrieval 43 fertilized with ICSI (DH had two give a second donation) 27 made it to 5 day and 25 were frozen in the end. I really want to say my doctor said since I had so many he would let them grow two more days and freeze them on the day of transfer he said that anyways I will ask at my next appointment to double check as now I really want to make sure. 

Lanet- yeey for starting stims.

Red- vacation sounds amazing I hope you are able to go on it.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Seoul..no I'm not familiar with that clinic. (I'm in toronto) 

My clinic also has high success rates with FETs.


----------



## lanet

Af has to come before I can start. I'm going to have acrobatic sex later if she doesn't hurry up! But everything else looks good. 
Peachy any results yet?


----------



## Peachy1584

Sex does help mine get moving.

10dp5dt-71.2
12dp5dt-123.8
With my fet beta at 9dp6dt was 187. My numbers are junk. I knew it wouldn't be good but still very disappointing. For now I will be stuck in beta hell ( I hate hate hate it here) and they won't do another beta until next week sometime to see where numbers are at before attempting u/s which they said they will do early because I am at high risk for another ectopic.


----------



## lanet

Oh wow. What did the dr say? It's almost doubled, but not quite. I wouldn't compare betas from previous pregnancies bc it seems they can vary right? Did the dr seem to think it was fine?


----------



## Peachy1584

It was the nurse and the message was left on the notify MD line. There's nothing I can do but wait it out now. I love and admire whoever is in there for trying so hard to make it but it just doesn't look good and that's just a fact. The message said congratulations blah blah gave the numbers and told me what to do in case of possible miscarriage (I am RH negative) told me what to keep taking for meds and that someone would call with appt dates and that my due date is Dec 3rd. It was a very long message but my heart was in my toes so I was spacing a little. I am glad I didn't have to talk to anybody because I already know what they would say.


----------



## lanet

But peachy it could be ok right? I mean it doesn't sound bad. Those are good numbers.


----------



## mononoke

lanet said:


> But peachy it could be ok right? I mean it doesn't sound bad. Those are good numbers.

Peachy - I agree with Lanet... my beta number wasn't great either I was 104 at 9dp5dt..and they were twins which means for the two of them 104 is not high at all...hang in there and get lots of love and relax after all you are officially pregnant:):hugs:


----------



## lanet

Peachy this calculator says you're right in the normal range. Everything I've read seems to say so. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php 
You don't have to look at it if you don't want to. I know you're cautious


----------



## mononoke

lanet said:


> Peachy this calculator says you're right in the normal range. Everything I've read seems to say so. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php
> You don't have to look at it if you don't want to. I know you're cautious

Lanet, I tried my beta numbers from the above link you have provided and it says that mine is 32.19 which barely making it to the normal range of 31-72. :laugh2:


----------



## lanet

But it made it mono!


----------



## redbrick80

Peachy - I am with the other ladies! I think it's pretty good news:thumbup: Talk to that little baby in there!! I'm sorry you are going to be stuck in beta hell. Being stuck is no fun. xx


----------



## Peachy1584

Thank you ladies you are all very kind. I am just going to wait and pray and that's all I can do : )


----------



## lanet

Praying with you peachy! You just let us know when we can celebrate. After ultrasound?


----------



## lanet

Or after the baby graduates college?;)


----------



## Peachy1584

Let's not talk about college. I have one heading there soon and just the thought makes me break out in hives : ) 
You know I was thinking about and I had to start stims (I think) 3 days after stopping bcp's but what I do remember is that they said some people bleed and some don't that it didn't matter. So you have to wait? And then what day past that?


----------



## lanet

I think I can start the very next day. And I keep feeling like I might start any time. She said my lining is a 5. So maybe that why they want me to start? She said I should at least bleed a little. So if I start this afternoon I can still start stimming tomorrow.


----------



## Peachy1584

Keeping my Fx'd then that is starts. You should try the sex thing though it really does work for me. How many days has it been since you stopped?


----------



## Peachy1584

I think 5 was the lowest my lining was and I bled for a good 5 days but not as heavy as normal.


----------



## lanet

They just called and said I can't do ivf this month. They said my thyroid is increased again. It's 3.3. Which still is barely above normal. I've read that birth control can cause that, yet they want me to go back on birth control. I'm feeling devastated.


----------



## lanet

I've already planned my life around this month:( what about the medicine:( I'm seriously so upset. And my sister keeps wanting me to help plan her wedding and I just want to tell her to shut up. I'm so sad! And mad


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lanet. ...I'm so sorry. delays are so frustrating and upsetting :(

Do you take thyroid meds? If the bcp can cause this can your RE suggest another protocol? 

Did they give you any other information? I hate bad news phone calls...they ruin the day!


----------



## lanet

Yes I take thyroid meds and they keep increasing the dose and my levels keeps rising (high tsh means low thyroid) I skipped one pill in January and my sister is trying to say that's why. I take those things religiously every single morning! 
I just asked the dr and she said only long term bcp can effect it, not short term. I hate bcp, I hate that I have to retell all of my clients and coworkers some excuse. I was so close:(


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet my dear I am so sorry. I know how invested and excited you are to do this not to mention how patient you've been with the delays you've already had. Now it's time to figure out what to do to make sure it's down next month. I can't believe they'll just wing it each month and it could take forever. One pill wouldn't make a difference so tell her to zip it.


----------



## lanet

They doubled my dose again. Although I'm mad and upset, the nurse said if they just go ahead with it and I get a bfn I will wonder if that's why bc it lowers pregnancy rates. I also just did a quick google and found a new study saying if you have borderline thyroid problems, the stim meds can worsen it, leading to ivf failure, miscarriage, or chemical pregnancy. So i am glad they are doing everything they can to ensure a successful cycle even if the delay is devastating. And I have to take bcp again:( but first I have to bleed. So I'm ok if it takes it's time now. Less time on bcp. But why aren't my levels decreasing with the meds????????? They increased them 2 weeks ago, and now again. My levels in December were 3.1, so they put me on meds and my next test they were down to a perfect 1.5. Then they tested a month later, 2.9 so they increased my dose. now today, 3.37. Wth.


----------



## Peachy1584

I have absolutely no idea on any of that. At the risk of sounding like an idiot can anything you do affect it? Diet, exercise or lack there of? Stress? Did you ask if it would be possible to do a bcp free cycle? Of course you do run the risk of your ovaries not cooperating and being delayed again but I know of women that didn't have to use them.


----------



## lanet

Yes they said I have to go back on them. Esp since I'm so irregular, who knows where I would be in my cycle when it was time to start. They asked me lots of questions such as when do I take it, what do I take with it, do I get the name brand. Then they said I'm doing everything right. From what I googled there isn't a whole lot else that effects it. 
Red drowned her sorrows in a Big Mac and I'm going to drown mine in pasta...


----------



## Peachy1584

Have you been tested for hashimotos? It's your thyroid right? I just read to exercise everyday and eat protein. Eliminate caffeine and sugar and flour, eat grain based things. Any of this sound right? Did you quit running?


----------



## Peachy1584

It says it's a very sensitive gland and is exceptionally reactive to the stress response


----------



## lanet

Well I have to say I'm equally as stressed now as I've always been. Always some stressor in my life


----------



## lanet

I quit running but I've been walking, even 4 miles the other day. I don't eat a lot of protein, I don't like meat. The thing is my levels are just barely off!! We have a family history of hypothyroidism. I just gave up caffeine.... I'm definetely not doing anything worse suddenly. So I can't see why it would change.


----------



## lanet

Yes it's thyroid. I don't think they've tested for hashi, let me go look it up..


----------



## lanet

It seems that it takes awhile to get the correct dose. I was only diagnosed at the end of December. And I've only been on the higher dose for 2 weeks, so it might not have even had time to work. Hopefully it will adjust soon.


----------



## Peachy1584

Well I really hope it does. Can you continue to have it tested up til then so it's not a surprise?


----------



## lanet

Yeah, it's prob no use to do it more than 2 weeks apart though. You inspired me to go for a run tonight;)


----------



## Peachy1584

It rained all day here then turned to snow to so it's slush and ice. Yuck. We went and saw Divergent. It was pretty good and that guy is incredibly hot.


----------



## lanet

We've had severe thunderstorms and tornado watches. But we were near 70! I ran on the treadmill. 
So when I got home today I felt a little bit of burning, like a uti, and just now when I was having sex, (is there tmi on this forum? Lol) it burned soooo bad I had to stop! And I felt the most uncomfortable have to pee feeling. Is it just a coincidence that it happened after my ultrasound? Or could it have irritated me? 
Also good news is that I had a $250 copay for prescriptions so I will only have a $75 copay for the progesterone if I'm pregnant. That's much better. I'm still bummed out but feeling better, what choice do I have? It could be worse. I talked to my cousin that suffers with hypothyroid, she said it takes 6 weeks to see if a dose is working, so it just hasn't been long enough. Hopefully I will get corrected and suddenly just lose 10 lbs! More importantly be able to do ivf. 
How are you doing? How does your dh feel about your results? 
I told dd we will go see divergent on Sunday.


----------



## Peachy1584

There's always tmi! Lol I'm glad you're starting to be more positive and accepting. We adapt because we have no choice right? Hopefully it is just irritation from your Dr visit. Hubby is very happy and optimistic and thinks I have been through too much to let myself be happy/excited. I told him may that may play a part but so do the facts of the situation and then we discussed those. His sister just had another baby she can't take care of so that didn't help matters either. Not only was I not in the mood to hear about it I wasn't nice about it either.


----------



## lanet

I'm in agreement with your husband!
That's sad about his sister. I have a cousin like that. And I'm not nice about it either. I can't handle it. 
And you're right, what choice do we have but to pick up and accept things. This is easier to accept than a bfn.


----------



## Peachy1584

His sister disgusts me. You could tell from a young age she was a bad seed and I had hoped she would figure it out but nope. Oh and don't worry about your meds they will be fine for next month.


----------



## Seoul

lanet- so sorry to hear about your cycle. I hope your thyroid regulates soon and you can get started. 

Peachy- Those numbers sound about what mine were with DD the first couple times. I know it is hard to stay positive after so many negatives. I was not content until I saw a heartbeat that is what I always look forward to because It seemed my numbers always rose fine for about 2 weeks and then nothing would show on the ultrasounds. so still sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks Seoul. How are you doing? By that I mean I hope you are taking it easy and have found ways to eliminate stairs as much as possible. Maybe even had hubby install doggy door? : )


----------



## redbrick80

:hugs:Peachy - I'm glad your husband is optimistic! 

Lanet - Damn it! sorry it didn't go the way you want it to. That just sucks. Glad you had some pasta. Try to stay away from Dr google - he is nasty.

Seoul - how are you doing? 


I feel like I have some lower back pain happening. Its day two without progesterone so who knows. Don't want to wish the weekend away, but looking forward to my ultrasound on Monday to get some final confirmation. Kinda hope my body gives it up this weekend if it is over. 

All in all I am feeling pretty positive today. Hubby and I discussed maybe trying acupuncture or seeing a natural path before we try again to see if that helps. Has anyone tried anything like?


----------



## Peachy1584

Red I am sorry if I forgot but what's the reason for doing ivf?


----------



## redbrick80

Hubby has poor sperm. Motility is like 1% or something.


----------



## messica

peachy - I am ever so cautiously optimistic for you. I understand why you're not busting out the woo-hoo's but it's obvious you aren't out by a long shot so I will woo-hoo (quietly) for you :)

lanet - I am just devastated for you.....to come that close........it just isn't fair :( :( :( Huge hugs and lots of hope things get rolling soon for you. On a side note, I too found it a bit different that they were making you wait for a period though. I was also told that once I stopped bcp's and before I started stims I may have a full blown period, bleed just a bit or not even spot. Any scenario was completely normal and wouldn't affect moving forward. I do wonder why having an actual bleed is so important to them. I've read no period is actually a great sign because it means you're well suppressed. I started bleeding yesterday and was actually concerned because now I'm nervous I wasn't well suppressed if that makes sense. Can you clarify with your clinic why that's so important so next time around you will know either way what it means to them?

redbrick - I am still keeping fingers tightly crossed for Monday for you.....that things turn around so you can stop worrying and that you find peace either way it goes. If you need to in the future and eventually do make your way to an acupuncturist please share your brave experience? I have no idea where to even start with finding one but the idea intrigues the heck out of me. 

mononoke - when I read your post about all your exact opposites Alanis Morissette's "Isn't It Ironic" started playing in head lol

breaking dawn - I turn quiet lurker when I'm in the waiting zone too :) Hoping your lining cooperates so you can get on with you transfer asap!

amazing - hello and welcome! :flower:

amanda - wondering how you are and if you've gotten any news yet?

seoul - I was so happy to see you did your transfer! Hugs and fingers crossed for you!



I've been mia so I don't go insane. It got to the point where this cycle was consuming my every thought so I had to take a step back this past week. Been keeping myself really busy and meditating with most of my free time. Today is day 8 of Lupron. Not to whine but the first few days were not fun at all. As soon as I injected I got EXTREMELY burny and itchy. Injections spot would swell up just like a bee sting welt. My body seems to be accepting them better the last couple and I hope that continues. Bcp's ended a few days ago and I started what seems to be a low flow but pretty intense (pain wise) period yesterday. Baseline ultrasound is Sunday, stims (Menopur and Follistim) will start then Monday if all looks well. (Quite thankfully) still trucking along here and continuing to wish you all the very best.


----------



## lanet

Hi Messica, sorry you were having a hard time with the Lupron. From what I understand, she wanted me to bleed bc my lining was a 5. Sometimes the lining is thinner so there's no reason to bleed. I don't really want my lining a 5 at this point since it gets thicker with egg maturity and estrogen. It would be really thick! Also maybe bc I'm doing ganirelix instead of Lupron? Idk. This dr has seemed so exact and on the ball about everything, and I truly appreciate and value that. I don't have any doubts about her. She could've just taken my money and sent me through this cycle hoping it would be fine. But she's taking no chances. Plus being at the university hospital they are always doing studies, so if she insists I bleed first, well I guess I'll bleed. Lol. 
Speaking of studies yesterday when drawing my blood they took an extra vial and said they are doing a study in the lab and need blood from certain patients. Strange, and I wonder what they were doing with it? 
Red I hope everything happens quick and easy for you too. Measuring only 5 weeks maybe it would just happen easier. 
I'm really upset that I have to go into work and explain that I won't be on vacay yet.And I have no appts scheduled for the next 3 weeks. I hope it all works out. I feel like af will be here any minute. Maybe they can take me off the pill a little earlier if it takes me longer to bleed.


----------



## lanet

Red my hubby did an intense regimen of vitamins, and some herbs from my acupuncturist, and he did see a great improvement in his numbers, in fact they are completely normal now after 3 bad s/as


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> I've already planned my life around this month:( what about the medicine:( I'm seriously so upset. And my sister keeps wanting me to help plan her wedding and I just want to tell her to shut up. I'm so sad! And mad

OMG!! Lanet, I am so sorry:( This whole process is so draining.


----------



## Peachy1584

Red I too have heard of regimens that drastically improve s/a although 1% is quite low. Perhaps good enough for iui's though? I would only do those though if I had ins coverage for it as at my clinic it's expensive and I know women who have had to do many.

Lanet stop worrying about your lining! I'd rather have it thick than thin : ) clinics want/need good success rates and low cancelation rates so they're going to do everything they can to make you succeed : )

Messica I totally understand it being all consuming. Just remember we are here for you so you don't have to stim alone!

Amanda how are you doing?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

I'm hanging in there, 8 more days of BCP :(


----------



## lanet

Peachy I'm not worried about my lining, I was just trying to explain to Messica why they might insist I bleed first. I don't even know if that's true, maybe it's bc I was on bcp for 5 weeks. It doesn't matter now anyway. 
Amanda I'm gearing up for another 3 weeks on those evil pills:(


----------



## Peachy1584

Amanda 8 more days will go fast it's not so bad. Have they given you a transfer day?

Lanet I know 3 weeks seems long especially after what you've been through but when you look back I don't think it'll seem so long. Is it possible to still fill up appts for the next few weeks? I know you're irritated with your sister but maybe throwing your mind into that will make time go a little faster? When is the wedding?


----------



## lanet

Yes I've made some calls today letting people know my vacay is postponed. I sound like a flake:( but people are already scheduling so I'll be fine. I already have appts scheduled in May, and I'm not sure how to handle that until I know where my thyroids at:( very frustrating. 
I'm mad at my sister. She was very unsupportive yesterday. She basically said it was my fault and then to calm down. Not sorry or that sucks or anything. I've been there for her every day when she needs me for her boob job and her wedding and it just makes me sad. So I'm not talking to her right now. Lol 
My circle gets extremely small when I'm sad. So I'm back to hubs and dd only now. 
How are you feeling today?


----------



## lanet

Oh and the wedding is in September.


----------



## Morana

Just found this forum... can I join too? 
This is my first IVF cycle. I started my stim shots yesterday and I'll have to go back Sunday for a check. 

I lurked a bit before posting only to realize how little I know about the whole process!


----------



## Peachy1584

Hello Morana I hope stims are going well and it goes by quick!

Lanet you are not a flake and the peeps who know you know that. If people get nosy you just say unforseen things came up so you had to postpone. You don't owe anyone an explanation anyways so that's all they get. I am positive your sister can't even begin to fathom the emotional toll this journey is taking on you. After a little space hopefully she'll realize how ridiculous and unfair she was and come groveling back into your good graces : )


----------



## Peachy1584

Oh and I called the credit union today(after convincing the mister it was for the best) and got a card with a $5,000 limit just to cover my bases. If need be it would cover meds for 2 more cycles. If not I will always need baby furniture : )


----------



## Kay8

Hi Ladies, 

I'm sorry for disappearing* and missing SO much but I've read backwards and caught up. 

Amazing & Morana - Hi! 

Seoul - I'm so glad the transfer went well! I am standing by super hopeful for you and send you lucky wishes. I cannot believe you had so many embryos. That's unreal!

Messica - You might want to try icing the area before & after the injection. I had the welt/bee sting reaction too, when using the UK equivalent (Busserlin) of the DR drug.

Mono - congratulations on your Team Blue news and for having your dream come true. So amazing!

Breaking - good luck with your lining. I hope it gets to the Goldilocks standard. (Not too thin, not too thick, but just right!) 

Lanet - I am so sorry to hear that your cycle was delayed, but am very pleased that you're with a doctor who puts your health first and will do the right thing (even if hard on you) to give you the very best chance for a BFP! As for your sister, brides (as a broad generalization) can be actually crazy. I read online (when a friend was dealing with her relative who was wedding planning) that brides can suffer from "acquired situational narcissism". 

Amanda - So sorry to hear about your delay as well. But hopefully, it also gives you the best chance. That's why we're here right? We want to succeed, so we have to channel our inner tortoise and try not be hares.

Red - I am so incredibly sorry for your rough ride. :cry: However, I admire your strength and resolve to carry on and try again. Gigantic hugs. :hugs:


Peachy - You are such an amazing lady. I'm really glad that I've 'met' you on this board. You are so supportive of others and full of wisdom/good advice. You've been through so much but keep such a positive attitude. I'm sorry you're in limbo still. Hang in there and stay awesome. :flower:





Peachy1584 said:


> Kay nothing about ivf is easy and I think a compilation of stories could be soo helpful to others. If all of what I read is correct like 50% of us will become pregnant and even less will take home a baby for each cycle you try. A gal on another thread had 4 children all from 1 fresh cycle of ivf and still has frosties. You have no idea how badly I wish we could all have that kind of luck!

Peachy, you are so right. One of my best friends TTC'd for six years (including multiple rounds of IVF) and at the end of her journey adopted my now 6yr old "nephew" [We're Aunt K & Uncle N to him]. So, I knew years before it was my turn how slim the odds are and how utterly difficult this would be. I was fortunate that I had that insight because I think a lot of women are blindsided by the process and emotionally, mentally, and financially unprepared for this twisted ride. 

*My update:* I stimmed until Wednesday the 26th, retrieved yesterday - 9 eggs, and learned this morning that I have 8 fertilized embryos!!! (5 from ICSI & 3 from IVF, the 4th IVF one fertilized, but abnormally.) Eight is truly MY number I LOVE the number 8. (I even had an 08-08-08 party. :winkwink:) So, I feel especially lucky and happy. :happydance:

Transfer will be either Monday or Wednesday. I'm not sure what I'm going to do about beta testing because I'll be in India when I should be doing them. We planned the vacay thinking it would be nice to get away if it was a BFN, or a trip we'd be unlikely to take with a baby if it were a BFP. I suppose I'll do a HPT and see what happens. They can test when I get back (and maybe do one the day before I leave, just to see.) I'll either stay pregnant or I won't. At that point it's so entirely out of my hands. :shrug:



* I'm not even going to lie, I got addicted to a new game (2048 - just a website not an app, you can even play it offline on a phone/tablet.) and seriously lost a WHOLE week trying to beat it. But I did it, this morning!! It was actually kind of nice being mindless and not thinking about IVF. Although, if I were philosophical and 'deep' I'd say it was just like cell division for our embryos - diversionary therapy. I can't afford retail therapy at the moment. :nope:


----------



## Morana

Peachy, thanks! It's the third day now and I drive myself crazy waiting for mood swings my doctor promised me ("oh, your cycle is stable? You'll definitely have mood swings, then!"). Haven't felt any side effects yet and I'm not sure what to wait for since we skipped IUI and went directly to I've due to my previous issues and DB's low everything :(
Kay, FX for you! Can you go to a doctor in India to do a test? It's an exciting trip you're going on! And I'm glad someone admitted to game therapy :happydance: that's what I do too to distract myself. I'm the owner of gaming consoles in our house :blush: :D


----------



## Peachy1584

Morana clomid was way worse for me than stims. I was a lunatic!

Kay YAY!! So happy for you! That's an awesome number and I pray they all keep on growing! Will you be able to laze around a couple days or are you taking off for India right away? And you be careful over there as I'm sure you already know what's going on. That's so funny about the bride thing! Certainly not surprising but funny. I got married on 7-7-07 :) so thought it may not work for me until I'm 37. There are other 7 's as well but I sound crazy enough : ).


----------



## Kay8

Thanks Morana!! You know I'm really not that [you fill in the word], I was going to say "pressed" but 90s DC slang is a) making me feel geriatric and b) not universally known. I doubt I'd go through the bother to find a doctor and interrupt the trip for that, especially if it's bad news. I'd rather just enjoy myself and deal with it when we get back - good or bad. A few days will make no difference. However, if the doctor here says I need to I will, of course, otherwise I'll just let it be. 

I agree games are great distractions!

I had a period you could set a clock to and no known issues, but I really did not have any "mood swings". I fully expected a wild hormonal ride. One of my peeps warned me that she went FULLY crazy with her IVF (both times - 2 boys). I even had a terrible unexpected loss and had to fly back to the US for a funeral while on the drugs and I was not irrationally emotional. I was certainly devastated which was appropriate for the relationship, but I feared something straight out of a horror movie because of the drugs. My only real side effects were EXHAUSTION (missed my stop on the train tired), one nosebleed (injections not nose spray - go figure) and feeling like I had a cold/congestion at times. I didn't even bloat until I was nearly ready for egg collection and even then I just switched from pants to dresses. 

Every body is different and will react differently.


----------



## Kay8

Peachy1584 said:


> Kay YAY!! So happy for you! That's an awesome number and I pray they all keep on growing! Will you be able to laze around a couple days or are you taking off for India right away? And you be careful over there as I'm sure you already know what's going on. That's so funny about the bride thing! Certainly not surprising but funny. I got married on 7-7-07 :) so thought it may not work for me until I'm 37. There are other 7 's as well but I sound crazy enough : ).

Thanks so much!!! We aren't leaving until the 11th. When I did all the estimates it would've been at the end of the 2ww but because I needed extra stims and the transfer is later than my crystal ball said we'll leave before the 2ww is over but over a week to laze and take it easy. So I'm sure I'll have a reasonably reliable HPT answer before we go. If I'm perfectly honest, I had little expectation of it working the first cycle when we booked it so I was just planning to start drinking at the airport. (I'm getting caught in the hope trap now though. Plan B is still to drink. A lot.)

I saw an awesome thing on a pub sign a few weeks ago:_ "Whether you believe the glass is half full or half empty, there's clearly still room for more alcohol." _

I am beyond obsessed with numbers, especially 8!! For my party, 8-balls were the theme (combining my love of black and #8). It was amazing all the things I could get with 8-balls on it! I hate odd numbers generally - they are NOT my friends. I am not ashamed to own my crazy. Everyone close to me accepts it. :haha:


----------



## Kay8

I forgot to add, on the theme of my crazy. I've already told my OH to start making plans for 8-8-16 - the eighth anniversary of 8-8-08. Wackadoodle, I know. But that's me! Lmao.


----------



## Peachy1584

Lol its my 7th anniversary this year 2014 and 7+7 is 14. Lanet and I went over this a while back. Perhaps we are all a little superstitious. I wouldn't expect it not to work if I were you. You have a great number right now and chances are you'll get at least a few really damn good embies out of those. Lots of gals get first time lucky and there is absolutely no reason you can't be one of them! Now why did you choose India for a vacay ?


----------



## Kay8

Whatever keeps us happy is worth it! I do remember reading that post. 

Thanks, I'd LOVE to be one of the lucky ones but am cool if not. 

My OH's grandmother is taking a cruise that starts in Mumbai and he did not want her to go alone at 85 years old (she wanted to!) and we're going to escort her to the start of the cruise, spend a few days in Mumbai then head to Goa - a resort town that used to be a Portuguese colony. Apparently, it is SO different to the rest of India. Also, seeing the entire world is on my life list so I pounced on the opportunity to go somewhere I hadn't been before.


----------



## Peachy1584

Kay that sounds amazing and good for g-ma!!


----------



## lanet

Hi girls. Welcome morana!
Kay that's great news! Have a wonderful trip! 
Peachy I got married on 10-10-10. So does that mean I will have 10 babies?;) lol 
I finally started bleeding. Back on bcp Monday. 
I'm depressed today but I think it has more to do with the fact that I'm totally wrapped up in this showtime series, I started from season 1 last week and I'm now in season 4 and the lover just died:( noooooooo!!!! 
Lol, we all have our distractions. But I really want to cry because jimmy didn't even get to tell fiona goodbye:,(


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Kay - thanks for the support. Is this your first trip to India? I loved it there its such an adventure (and I'm indian!)

AFM...quick update: had my cd17 lining check and it looks good...over 8.5...yay! My RE reviewed my u/s and b/w results today and decide he wants me back for one more check on Monday ...if everything looks good then FET on Sat - onem ore week!


----------



## Ironmom

Hi ladies! I am new to all this and I have a few questions. I call my doc when I start my period this month (should be the 16th). He said we'll do baseline ultrasound and check egg reserve. 

Any info/experience you can share would be helpful. I am 38 and using donor sperm. We are skipping iui's. Too much expense with low success rates.

What all is tested for at the baseline ultrasound?

Thanks

D


----------



## Kay8

Thanks ladies for all the well wishes! :flower:

I'm REALLY looking forward to the trip, it'll be a good trip. I also need warm weather, living in London is no good for me weather-wise. I know y'all have had an awful winter, but the childhood desert rat from AZ inside me still lives. I was teased with nice weather when I flew back for the funeral earlier this month. 

The trip also serves as a good way to kill time, I know that it is going to be like the "If you give a mouse a cookie" story, there will be something that I worry about next. So, if you give me a BFP, I'll ask to get to 6 weeks, and if I get 6 weeks I'll ask to get to 12. Alternatively, if it's a BFN I need to kill time before we can FET is we get any frozen or before fresh again if not. 

Lanet - I say cry it out and don't hold back. I don't care that shows/movies aren't real, I still feel it. (Especially when you've grown attached over multiple seasons - you're invested.) Poor Jimmy. RIP. 

As for you, bleeding is progress, right? It is an expected bleed, I hope. 

Breaking - Barrage of questions: Do you go often? Where do you go (North or South)? Any travel tips/advice? Folks in the know always have little gems. (I'm now almost a professional tour guide here. Lol.) 

Yay for your lining!! One week will pass in no time, then it'll be show time! 

Ironmom - Hello & welcome. I'm actually doing my cycle in the UK so they do things slightly differently, so I may not be the best "advisor". So for example, I'd done my AMH(egg reserve) test months (Nov) before the month we started. [We actually had to delay our start date due to a death in my OH's family.] Also, I had an endometrial scratch (2/25) and started my DR drugs the next day. After the period while DR'ing I called and had an ultrasound that confirmed that it was safe to start stims - like no cysts etc - and started stims (3/12). During monitoring, I had my dose increased and stayed on a bit longer, my egg collection was this past Friday (3/28), and I'll transfer on Mon or Wed.


----------



## Peachy1584

Iron welcome ! At your baseline they will just make sure your ovaries are "resting" no cysts and your lining is good. They just make sure everything looks good in there and you're ready to start.

Breaking YAY! So glad you're getting so close!

Lanet you've gone mad lmao. I don't know who Jimmy is but if you want to cry for him do it because he just lost his job. Lol I'm just kidding. I was really upset the other day when Hannibal killed off the Asian cop gal I really like : )

Kay I prefer If You Give a Pig a Pancake : ) but totally agree on the analogy! 

Afm I am having ridiculous hot flashes. It's supposed to be mid 50's today so I am going to walk around the lake. I have to enjoy it because we then go back to the 30's again. Never ending winter. I should go to church but I really don't want to get ready. I am bad.


----------



## Mas1118

Hello Ladies,
I started lupron last week and go tomorrow for my day 3 ultra sound and should be starting gonalF and repronex tomorrow night. My clinic only does FET so that will be in May as long as everything goes well. Im very nervous and stressed about the money (8000.00 approx) and am not sure what I am going to tell work about all the appt.'s. I am trying not to feel anxious but it is very hard. I am also excited because I just want this show on the road - we have been dragging our feet about IVF because I really thought I didn't need to go this far:( We have a ten yr old son - why can't we do it again? I have come to the conclusion after everything else has failed that we need to just go for it. Wow - it is going to be an intense few weeks!!


----------



## Ironmom

Peachy and Kay...thank you so much! It's been a quick decision and at our consult we decided to start in June. Then a week later we told our doc we changed things around and want to start ASAP. So after a fairly brief call he said to let them know when started my period. I really like him and didn't ask too many questions. :blush:

Now I have a million questions of course...


----------



## Morana

lanet - thanks! I don't cry often about tv shows, but I'd cry if I felt like it. This way you can have your good cry and blame it on Jimmy.

Kay - So exciting, I'm now feeling sorry we didn't plan anything for after... but DB wouldn't even let me close to a plane if he'd think there's a chance I might be pregnant :) 

Iron - we skipped IUI too (IUI wasn't even an option of us), but most of my tests were done well in advance. In part that's due to all the issues that I had, they had to do another D&C in November and take out a fibroid and septum. And my AMH and u/s for egg reserve (and trial transfer) were done in January. So at the baseline all I had to do was bloodwork, u/s and meet with IVF nurse to get the protocol.
Make sure to ask your questions! I'm almost to the point of running the list of them since I have a million when I read papers at home and then I remember none of them at the office :blush:

Mas1118 - Hello! So I guess, TTC #2 is no less stressful, but in a different way, huh?

Peachy - 50s and hot flashes are not so bad :) Here in FL it's already around mid-80s! I kept having hot flashes yesterday too and I wish we had 50s :D


AFM, yesterday was bad, right after I posted that I don't feel anything, got a bad migraine and hot flashes.... All better today, went for a follow up in the morning and it still hurts. But I have 6 follies on the left and 2 on the right (and I had little hope for the right side, it's doing better than I thought!). Now I'm waiting on the instructions and getting a little anxious about it


----------



## lanet

Hi girls, your comments are making me lol, especially peachy, jimmy lost his job! Lol, but that said, I'm not over it yet:( lol. 
Quiet weekend, beautiful outside, keeping to myself, ignoring phone calls, and feeling melancholy. It's just been an exhausting road with no guarantees. 
Hope everyone is well, welcome to the new girls, and breaking your lining sounds great, best of luck on your fet!


----------



## Kay8

Peachy - I suppose I shouldn't be surprised by your pig preference given your avatar. (I love that pig!) I just watched a YouTube narration of the story. I suggest you just don't give a pig a pancake...unless, it is as cute as the one in your picture. 

Sorry to hear about your hot flashes. They are certainly crazy. I'm not looking forward to menopause at all!

Ironmom - wishing you the best of luck! Hitting fast-forward will make it even more of a whirlwind but there is lots of info and support here. I too never had IUI. I did a few months of Clomid with follicle tracking last summer. But IUI comes out of the IVF funding pot, so I wanted to keep as much in as possible for stuff like we ended up needing/wanting like ICSI & 5 day/Blastocyst culture.

Morana - I won't be able to stay off a plane & my OH is a plane enthusiast. Even if we hadn't planned this trip, I have to fly in the early days anyway if we get a BFP. I'm heading to your neck of the woods (FL) in May for a conference then zipping around the US to see friends and family since I can't travel during the fall due to teaching. British Airways has a policy letting you fly until 36 weeks with a single baby and 32 weeks with multiples. Since I live overseas, I know that I'll likely have to fly when pregnant (no matter when that is) and fly with a little one.

Yay for your right side! 

Lanet - Sorry you're having a low day, but happy you got a laugh. :hugs:

Mas - Hi & welcome. May will be here before you know it.


----------



## Seoul

Breaking- Congrats on being so close hope all continues well.

Ironmom and Morana- Welcome! Good Luck on your IVF paths. 

Peachy- When is your next test? 

lanet- How are you doing? 

Red- How is it going? Is your next ultrasound tomorrow? 

AFM- I decided to test with an expired test I had from November on Sunday morning so I was not even a full 4dp5dt I was totally expecting a BFN but sure enough there was another line that showed up and I didn't even have to squint to see it. So since it was an expired test I took another one with a non expired test and it looked just like the other one. This morning I again tested but using a cheap test I bough at target and I wish I hadn't because it was soooooo light I could barely see it and then I started freaking so I took another expired FRER and the line was super dark. Hubby is super excited and I am cautiously excited. Guess I have had so many losses in the past that until I see a heartbeat I won't quite celebrate. But I will take it for now and plan on this working out :) i will try to post a pic of the tests and the evil target one as well if I figure it out.


----------



## Seoul

Ok I think they should be on see why I freaked with the Target test?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_201403312405.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 13









IMG_201403312071.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mononoke

Morana and Ironman - Welcome to the thread.:flower: The ladies here are very knowledgeable and supportive, so ask away because they have a lot to impart. 

Peachy - When is your next appointment? Are you exhibiting more pregnancy symptoms now? 

Lanet - It can be very frustrating to have another delay but it is reassuring that your doctor is doing every step to make your cycle successful.:thumbup: I've had one of my parathyroid removed back in 2007. 
I don't know who Jimmy is :) we don't have a cable because I've cancelled it like three years ago and we live on Netflix, Amazon Prime, Videos and Crackle. I get my news on the internet and watch Hockey (hubby is a big Flyers fan)from our laptop and during Football Season, its our excuse to go to the bar and have fun. Anyway, but I can imagine being in stim drugs and all, it can make us very sensitive and even have cry spells sometimes. 

Kay8 - Its amazing to know that British Airways allows up to 36 weeks! We are going on a cruise this week for kids spring break and they have my OB sign a medical clearance that I am not more than 25 weeks of gestation. I love flying and going on trips but I have chronic hypertension, and has been on High blood medication since I was 27, with this pregnancy I am still taking HB medication. Since I have that risk, I cannot fly now because I do not want to risk flying and adding another variable (high altitude) to my pregnancy.

What a change of weather for you from AZ to London, that's like night and day. I was there on November last year, when I visit I stay with a good friend that lives in Hammersmith Road...Have fun on your trip to India :plane:

Seoul - I know its early but still am very happy for you :happydance:

Red - FX'D for you for your u/s tomorrow, I am keeping you in my prayers.

Amanda - I hope you respond well to the BCP to quite your cyst. Like what Peachy said maybe you can ask your doctor if he does aspiration. My aspiration was just an outpatient and was very quick. I was not under any anaesthesia, just a higher dose of valium and the RE did it with a ultrasound guided needle.

AFM - crazy week, the quakes :wacko: are here and there, strongest at 5.1 and the center was just 10 miles north of our city...we felt it big time. I will be having my quad screening on April 7th and anatomy scan on April 28. This week, I also started wearing maternity clothes.


----------



## lanet

Seoul oh my goodness I want some of your ivf luck!!! Congrats! Those are great lines and early too! So happy for you!
Thanks mono. I thought you already had an anatomy scan? Or did you just happen to find out early? Have fun on your cruise! I have the opposite, low blood pressure. The nurses sometimes comment saying I have the blood pressure of a child. But it's normal for me, but sometimes have to be careful not to faint!
And seriously loling that everyone on here has mentioned poor Jimmy's death. Thank you all for supporting me during my grief over a fictional character. Haha! I do this with books too. So funny! The worst part is fiona finally trusted and loved someone, and she has no idea he died, she thinks he just left her like everyone else has.:,( whaaaa! I think I'm projecting my sadness about my ivf being delayed onto a tv show. Lol
Peachy how are you feeling now? Still having hot flashes?
I picked up a new pack of stupid bcp. Here we go again. And my boobs were just finally feeling normal again! And I'm having quite a heavy af too.


----------



## mononoke

Lanet - We found out about the gender in my OB's appointment last 03/24, she said that she is 90% sure it is a boy when she scan it...it was little hard to see it because the umbilical cord is sort of blocking the entire view in between the legs but she said she is pretty sure that she put it in my chart that its a boy. The scan I had at 12 weeks was the nuchal scan, it was to measure the thickness of the back of the head of the fetus to screen for trisonomy 21. The anatomy scan is for my 20 weeks. 

I hear you about crying on tv shows and movies...there was two movies that made me cry soo much (and I was not on stim med, can you imagine if I were)..I consumed half of the box of the tissues, my throat hurts and my eyes were swollen after I came out from the theater - My Sister's Keeper and Hachi. Those movies were so sad, I will not dare watch them again :)


----------



## Kay8

Seoul - Congratulations!!! I know it's early days but those lines are so promising!

Mono - A cruise sounds great! I hope you have a fabulous time. I've never been on one...someday though. You're right, it is probably best not to fly if you have other health considerations. No need to take any unnecessary risks. Yay for your hubby supporting PHL - I am a FANATIC Eagles fan! (I moved from AZ to the east coast (DC/MD/VA/PA) before coming to London so it wasn't as dramatic a weather change.) It is so hard sometimes with the time difference. Hammersmith isn't terribly far from me, I live close to Victoria Station. It's nice that you have a friend to stay with, I have my peeps stay here with me regularly. 


AFM - My call this morning said 7 of the 8 had reached the desired stage of 6-8 cells, so we're pressing on to blastocyst transfer on Wednesday. One more hurdle crossed. I want to go have a pep talk with them: "Hang in there little guys/gals!"


----------



## Seoul

Thanks Kay Congratulations on making it to 6 to 8 stage. Good Luck on your transfer sending lots of sticky vibes.

mono- Thanks! quakes terrify me I hope they stay away. Yeyy for moving along in the pregnancy all these hurdles only get you closer to your bundle of Joy.

lanet- I hope you have my IVF luck minus my miscarriage. 

Because I have experienced normal rising HcG levels only to find an empty sac on the ultrasound I can't quite get excited until I see the little heartbeat flutter on the screen and hear that amazing sound.


----------



## messica

Knocked out baseline ultrasound and bloodwork yesterday morning. Lining was still a bit thick at 5mm but the RN thought I'd just continue to bleed a bit longer and it should thin out yet. I had 11 "quiet" follicles brewing and no cysts so I got the go ahead to start my stims today :thumbup:

My only dilemma now is, as I was going through my goodie bag of paraphernalia last night making sure everything was good to go for this morning I realized I don't have the correct needles for my menopur! I was instructed to use the 3ml twisties with Q caps but pharmacy only sent me 15 - 1ml pull off needles. That's not even enough for me to do it the plain needle way because on the video instructs you to reconstitute with a different needle than you inject with. 

I do have many 3ml twisties that came with my PIO that I could use with my Q caps to reconstitute, but then I'm stuck at how to draw up and inject lol

Have to call right away this morning to sort out what they want me to do with what I've got or if I need to make a pharmacy run this morning now.


----------



## messica

redbrick - you're in my prayers today.....I'm still holding out hope for the best for you today.....

lanet - I hope you're being kind to yourself and had a good weekend. I agree with the others who have said even though it makes you want to scream, your doc doing what's best for you is a good thing. Anything less could cause issues down the road and that's the last thing you'd want when talking about how much money, time and emotional investment goes along with each and every cycle. Doesn't make it suck any less, but at least moving forward it builds trust that they're not just out for your wallet you know?

peachy - did you pee at how gorgeous yesterday was! I did!!! :happydance:

kay - welcome! And best of luck to you and your blasts come Wednesday! 7 out of 8 is FANTASTIC!!!

Seoul - !!!! :happydance:

mononoke - My Sisters Keeper got me bad too, now you've got me curious about Hachi.........

Ironmom - welcome! I just shared what went down at my baseline ultrasound yesterday. It was just a vaginal ultrasound to check reserve, lining and to confirm there were no cysts. They also did bloodwork to check estrodial. That was about it :)


----------



## redbrick80

Hey Ladies! 

Welcome to everyone who joined over the weekend! 

Seoul - Yay!!!!!!!!! those lines are beautiful. How many did you transfer again? I can't remember? 

Thank you to you all for all the well wishes. All you gals are the best :hugs:
Out appt is for 1:30. I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday, it was very light. I have nothing now, but weird cramps...kinda like period cramps?? Not really sure. I am happy we will know either way today. If by some miracle they tell me there is a baby in there I will probably faint. lol


----------



## mononoke

Kay -E A G L E S ! my husband was born and raised in Philly, I didn't mention Eagles because its hockey season. But we go crazy here for Eagles too. I kid you not, I have 8 jerseys on my own every color, including a customized one. Dds' has three each and hubby has 5, and all other Philly teams except 76 :)..in our bucket list, we will follow one whole season of Eagles wherever they play :) When people ask..are you from Philly I answer, yes..from the Phili -ppines :) 

Congratulations on your blasts..its very likely that you will have frostries! yey!

Seoul - I know what you mean, this IVF is a hell of a ride..even if you have BFP then you worry about other milestones that you have to reach...

Have a good Monday morning y'all


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul YAY!! :dance: Totally understand the reservation as my betas last time were high as well but so far so good!!

Red I will be thinking of you today and prat you get some answers. Waiting is hell :hugs:

Mas welcome! Hope your cycle goes great!

Messica YAY for starting stims!! Hurry up and have them over night those Q-caps! Yes the weather was great but now we are back to garbage! Raining here now so no snow yet but it will and it'll feel like 10 degrees by morning. 

Mono how could you even root for Philly with Vick there? Yuck. I will live and die a Vikings fan (I love football) but I said if that puke comes here I don't think I'll even be able to stomach it and watch : ). I hope those quakes leave you alone how traumatic but Yay for more u/s's! When I had mine with my son almost 16 years ago so things may have changed she told me they look for the testes not a penis so I asked her if she was sure she wasn't seeing ovaries and she just laughed at me and said she couldn't mistake the 2. Soo I would say it's a boy! 

Lanet I hope you are feeling better today and the sun is shining for you! Waiting is never fun and I wish you were here because I desperately need my hair done. As a matter of fact that reminds me i should call right now for an appt because I have to get in. My hair needs bleach! And it's very long and kinky so if I don't get it layered it hangs and hates me : ). I just hate going because the foils take forever. I always leave with a wet head : ). Are you going back to work today?

Kay so happy for you to have so many growing so well! So exciting! Hopefully they're all still looking beautiful on a couple days and the ones you don't transfer make it to the freezer!! :happydance:


----------



## lanet

Messica congrats on starting stims!
Kay congrats on having so many good looking embryos!
Redbrick thinking of you today. 
Peachy I'm off on Sundays and Mondays. I was super busy on Friday and Saturday so I'm relaxing today. Back tomorrow though. I would love to do your hair! Mine could be cut, it's super long, but I have to do it when I'm free and my coworker stylist is free, we trade. 
I'm still feeling very quiet and bummed, not sure what's wrong with me. My sister finally sent me a text asking if I was mad at her since I haven't been answering the millions of calls. I just told her I was dealing with my own stuff. And my stupid birthday is coming up. I never like my birthday:( especially since I've been wanting a baby since I was 28, and I'm now turning 32. It's like a ticking clock.


----------



## messica

False alarm, I'm just slow when it comes to adaptations apparently lol 

RN consult and video showed a 3ml twisty syringe, so when all I had here was the 1ml weird looking ones I assumed they couldn't be used with the twisty Q caps. I did have those, they came in the box with the M vials, I just didn't think they'd connect properly to the weird 1ml syringes. A quick call into nurse line and they confirmed it was ok, that they don't twist onto the Q caps, but the end does fit snug inside the Q cap hole if that makes any sense. 

I struggled to fill the syringe without huge bubbles, but ultimately got it in. Not as easy but it did work :)


----------



## messica

lanet - I get super quiet when I'm overwhelmed/upset/scared/bummed too. I don't think there's anything wrong with that at all. It's merely a way to cope. Feel what you need to feel and do what you need to do. Everyone and everything else around you will sort itself out. 

I hope your sister was at least kind when you offered an explanation. IMO you certainly didn't need to give her one!


----------



## Peachy1584

It's totally normal to feel that way. You're up up up and ready to go only to get totally deflated. It sucks. You should be honest with your sister about her insensitivity so it doesn't happen again. You don't need to keep dealing with that on top of everything else. I have to work today but at least it's a bit of a distraction. Dwelling on this sucks the life from us. You're very young hon and I know it just doesn't seem like it because you've been trying for so long but you are and I know how excited you were to have it happen so close to your bday but now it'll just be a belated bday gift : )


----------



## teamstanlick

Hi Ladies, may I join?

I'm in Canada and we have been trying unsuccessfully for three years to have a baby. We experienced two early miscarriages at the very start and since have had nothing. We've been diagnosed unexplained infertility. We did 3 IUIs and 1 fresh IVF cycle and now will have our first FET this Friday (April 4th). Our first IVF fresh cycle was unsuccessful in December 2013 despite having a perfect 4AA embryo which was so heartbreaking.

Since then, I've had two endometrial biopsies (performed last month- once before and once after ovulation) in the hopes that inflaming the uterus will help with implantation during our first FET.

We have 4 frozen blastocysts, two of really good quality (can't recall the actual numbers) 1 not bad, and one day 6 sort of just making the cut.

I started progesterone suppositories last night, and will begin Baby Aspirin after the transfer.

I'm at the end of my rope. They can't explain why we're not getting pregnant. There's nothing "wrong" with us except that we're not getting pregnant. The two early miscarriages led ME to believe that I have an implantation problem however they didn't do anything special during the IVF cycle to ensure our perfect embryo would attach....and it didn't. Now I've had the byopsies and I just hope that they do what they're supposed to do because the emotional toll, and the financial toll are really, really getting to me. Augh!

Please keep your fingers crossed for me and I'll do the same for you!
TeamStanlick


----------



## Peachy1584

Team Welcome! I know about being at the end of that rope but ivf is a numbers game and half the time it just doesn't work. My 1st ivf was a total BFN and I can get pregnant. It's not fair hon it's just the way it is. I wish I could afford to have my embies tested because I have spoken to several ladies that have had it done and said it was their best looking ones that were abnormal. So don't give up hope because that 6 day that just barely made it? That could be your take home baby. You'll definitely be in my prayers and transfer is right around the corner for you!!

Afm the clinic called to set up my u/s which is next Tuesday and she said I'd have to have a beta before then either Fri or Mon and I said listen I know by my numbers this doesn't look good and that's a long time to wait to start figuring this out (honestly ectopics are excruciating pain and the thought of not catching it in time makes me cringe). So I have a beta tomorrow as well.


----------



## mononoke

Peachy - wishing your beta would be in the highs tomorrow...I totally understand about Vick but he is with the Jets now :) It was hard for me to cheer for him first and can totally understand why people can't forgive him, I myself is owned by a dog :)..but I also believe in second chances and could not imagine life without second chances. I'm glad you are coming in for a beta tomorrow, because you are right, time is of the essence when it comes to ectopic pregnancy. keeping FX'D for you.

Lanet - I agree with PEachy, you should tell your sister how you feel, after all how is she to know if you are not to tell her. Most especially in the time of her nearing wedding where it is totally understandable to feel that its all about the bride. But I am sure if you tell her, she will understand then it will be easier for both of you. Advance happy birthday to you too! 

Team - Welcome Team. I hope they find something soon to explain what is going on. In my opinion having unexplained fertility is more frustrating because of the uncertainty of not knowing what the cause is. At least if you have a diagnosis, they know how to address the problem. Welcome and good luck on your transfer too.

Messica - I'm glad you figure it out, no worries, come 3rd to 4th day of stimming you will be a pro in doing preparing them and administering them as well:)


----------



## Morana

Seoul - Congratulations! Those tests look promising!


Messica - glad your q-caps got sorted out. It's quite a challenge when it arrives :) I was overwhelmed just by the size of the box they delivered. Now on day 5 it's not so bad anymore and my DB has fun helping mix the meds :D

Kay - it's great your little guys and gals are doing so great :) Your plans seem to be enough to keep all of you busy for a while. Just make sure to use plenty of sunscreen when you're down here! We are gearing up for summer already.

Lanet - congrats on your birthday! Mine just passed and I only saw a few people this year, no party or anything... Somehow birthday celebration doesn't mix with anxiety over the process :) I hope you make up with your sister though, just talk to her so she understands what you're going through


----------



## lanet

Thanks guys. I have talked to her. It doesn't help. It's always been this way. I give she takes, never reciprocates. 
Redbrick how are you holding up?


----------



## Morana

Oh, that sucks. It's too bad... Well, I'm the only child with no experience of dealing with siblings so I won't bug you with any more advice, for sure :shrug: :D Just :hugs:


----------



## lanet

Thanks morana. I have 2 sisters and a brother so always lots of drama lol. She's the baby sister so that explains it;)
Peachy I finally watched Divergent today! I loved it and yes that guy is cute!


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet my daughter made me feel like a perv for thinking he was hot so I looked him up and he's like 28 or 9 I can't remember : ). I am still at work can't wait to leave. I've been feeling cramps with lower back pain all night. Hopefully tomorrow yields answers. Anything is better than being stuck. I really don't want to continue on meds either if I don't have to. I am ridiculously tired though. I feel like swimming.


----------



## Seoul

lanet- that sucks about your sister mine is sometimes the same way I just ignore it and I know her comments and way are being are not spiteful I just tell her to back off for a bit she doesn't like it but give us both a few days and all is ok again hope it is the same for you. You need your time to be upset.

Time- Welcome! Your story seems so similar to mine. I had two early miscarriages as soon as we started trying then it was 4 years before I saw my next BFP and that ended in a m/c as well. FET are much easier on your body so I really hope it is sticky for you. Hang in there and don't lose hope just yet. Wishing you the best of luck this time around. 

Red- thinking of you today! 

Peachy- Hope those numbers are nice and high.

Mas and amazing- just realized I didn't welcome you guys. Welcome to the group these ladies are all fantastic. How are you guys doing? 

How about everyone else? Hope you are all well :)


----------



## lanet

Peachy you're tired and feel like swimming? Lol. You know cranps can be a normal sign too. I hope you get definite answers soon too though. I'm glad you're getting another beta. 
Thanks Seoul, it will pass, like you said I just need a few days. 
I'm so lucky that my husband takes such good care of me, he knows what I need, whether it's a hug or a glass of wine. Tonight it's wine;) and I got my ring back and it's nice and sparkly:)


----------



## Peachy1584

Lmao that probably sounded stupid huh? I think it's because I feel fat and bloated and miserable in general. Maybe while I'm tired I just want to float and feel weightless : ) I'll wait to pull a Michael Phelps til after I'm rested : ). I should live on an island surrounded by crystal clear water and sea turtles.


----------



## Kay8

Sometimes the posts happen so quickly that between going out and the time difference, I miss so much so fast. :wacko:

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes and for cheering on the little team of embies! I just want to hurry up and transfer them - not all of them! :winkwink:

Mono - Yay for another who bleeds green!!! I have 3 jerseys (pink - now being retired as bad luck, green, and black). I've never done the personalized ones because I've never been a fan of my last name. I am however hoping to be visibly pregnant by fall so that I can get a cute maternity Eagles top I've had my eye on ever since we started TTC. Believe me when my future babies are born the WILL have the right attire. 

Frosties would be Grrreat!! Tomorrow cannot come quick enough. 

Red - I hope you're holding up ok. You've been so strong and brave in limbo, and I hope you're hanging in there after your appointment. :flower: :hugs: 

Peachy - I say this at risk of being evicted from this group: I love Vick (my jerseys are all #7 and I won't be getting new ones for Foles) and I love the Eagles for giving him a second chance. I will explain and you can ignore should you choose. He is an amazing athlete and extraordinarily good at his job. Other NFL athletes use their wealth and influence to get out of trouble (Roethlisberger = 2 rapes/sexual assaults & Ray Lewis (now hall of famer) = plea bargained away a double murder), but Vick actually plead guilty, accepting responsibility, for something he had less to do with than most people know and never tried to publicly clarify his limited role or downplay it. Having read the indictment back then, he did provide money (lots) as the now rich relative to his cousin but had less direct involvement than all the others but got more time. Time that, when I worked in law enforcement in PHL, was hard to get for people who harmed people. Not saying that what he did was ok - the whole thing was vile, however, he did serve his time and started over from the bottom with a $1M contract as backup in PHL having lost starter and $150M in ATL. 

I know my defense of him may put you (and others) off, and I'm sorry. I hope you don't throw me out. :blush:

Leaving that topic but still NFL for a second, the Vikings played in London last year and there was a SEA of purple fans at the fan rally and at the game! 

Re your beta, don't give up just yet. The lady has not sung.


Lanet - Families are so complicated and hard to deal with sometimes. Not what you need in the midst of all this. Remember to take care of yourself first. It is so sweet that your husband is so attuned to you. Cherish that and what you guys are trying to do on this journey. The family drama will always swirl on, if not one thing then another. 

Happy Birthday! I know it may not be a super happy one, but we're all in the same boat. I'll be 34 and I was sure I'd be a mom by 30. Remember to try not to wish your life away, the baby WILL come! 

Team - Welcome! My transfer is tomorrow so we'll be in the 2ww together. I understand your frustration. We've been TTC 4 years now with no diagnosed problem. I've never been pregnant, not even a MC, (not even in my 'reckless' youth.) That has always worried me. 

Morana - Happy Belated Birthday!!! 

I am so looking forward to the warmth and sun of FL, but in reality I know that a cold conference room awaits... I'll probably have no real need for sunscreen.


----------



## Peachy1584

Kay lol I have to respond. This is all my opinion mind you.. comparing what he did to crimes others committed seems redundant to me and in no way detracts from his offense. I can't stand Worthlessberger however he was not convicted of that and Lewis well you should hear the things I have said about him. In my opinion anyone convicted of a felony should not be allowed to play in the NFL at all. I know many companies that will not hire them and the NFL should be no exception. Vick is no saint and I have no doubt handled the case the way he did on the advice of his attorneys. We weren't there so we will never know and I am certainly not his friend. There are plenty of athletes to fill the NFL. Wasn't Jackson just cut for throwing up gang signs with no proof of being affiliated? Hypocrisy at its finest... and no I am not upset with you at all just wanted to give my point of view as it's not just him and the bottom to me isn't a million dollars it's scrubbing toilets and earning your way back into polite society. I guarantee we wouldn't get off that easy.. Now to what's really important I hope your embies are growing fabulously and am truly optimistic about your transfer. For being nervous in the beginning you ended up having a great cycle! : )


----------



## Kay8

Peachy - You're allowed to respond as vocally as you want. Variety and different opinions are the spice of life. ;-) It's awesome though when women engage in sports chat - it shows how dynamic and multi-faceted we are. Kind of like on https://fanatchicks.com/

Desean was cut for being a whiny, distracting little Bi!#h and Kelly wasn't having it. As soon as the season ended he went off again wanted a yet another new contract. He was becoming like T.O. - a talented, tantrum throwing toddler-tyrant. The gang article coincided with what they wanted to do anyway. He was questioned by the police back in 2010-11, so the potential affiliation wasn't news. Hypocrisy abounds in the NFL AND within the Eagles - Riley Cooper is a prime example. They have actually been 'officially' silent on Djax's release and letting people speculate/conclude. 

Back to the real stuff: I too hope that they're growing well. I wish transfer was today - I don't want any of them to stop progressing. I am still quite nervous as a newbie. I have been surprised with the good progress. I am glad you're optimistic (you know an awful lot); I'm still pretty apprehensive and not convinced that I'll be one of the few lucky ones. I plan on pressing for two - I KNOW they only want to do SET - but two gives the best chance for even one. Also, this is our only funded cycle and I want to make the most of it.


----------



## Peachy1584

I was a member of peta for over 15 years so I'm a little crazy when it comes to animals (I no longer am because of a campaign they used sharks in) and I took psychology in college. I think anyone that can sit and watch animals ravage each other until death or until they kill them (and this takes a long time Dog fights can last a very long time and are ridiculously painful and debilitating) has a serious mental illness. It's torture. I think the problem with a lot of these athletes is that they have so much with no boundaries. They feel invincible and it should be stopped. Jackson is a cancer no doubt. Aaron Henderson is a prime example at the moment as he's looking at murder and was a suspect in a double homicide before this. That guy that played for Chicago had tons of money and got caught trying to sell cocaine to an undercover cop it's ridiculous. O.J? Tired of all the excuses. I'm pissed Allen went to Chicago and I've been a P.Manning fan since he went to Tenn. (I call him my husband and my real one has learned to deal with it through the years but still changes his commercials : ) I'm just hoping we can rebuild over the next couple years before our new stadium is done. We will be playing outdoors at the smaller Gophers stadium. We have made really bad choices but I'm excited about having a new coach so we shall see. Did they give you valium for transfer? What time will it be here when you have transfer? I know that makes me sound like a tard but I hate trying to figure that sort of thing out : ) it's cold and snowing and ridiculously windy. It's APRIL!!!

Messica how are doing? I hope you were part of the 18 inches some got up north.


----------



## Peachy1584

Kay why do they only want to do set and if you get frosties how much does a fet cycle cost? Will they pay for that? Hopefully you'll get to do that in the future.


----------



## lanet

I don't even know if you guys are talking about football or baseball if that gives you any idea how I feel about sports. But of course we cheer on the St. Louis cardinals and my dh is excited about this season, we like to go to games.


----------



## Kay8

Lanet - Lol. Are you in STL? We were there in Dec. 

Peachy - We all have our things that get us fired up. I totally agree re the lack of boundaries! Lmao at OJ - I just watched a documentary about him last week. He absolutely thought he was above the law - he was visibly stunned with that robbery verdict. He never thought a jury would convict the Juice. Arrogant SOB. Peyton's got serious heart - I really respect the guy. I also love how he shouts Omaha. (I was born on an AFB there.) I have a number of love interests that my OH just has to deal with and accept - they predate him anyway. Lol. 

You know, I was under medicated for collection (ow, ow!) I hoped for general but they don't do that, I had inadequate pain relief and was sedated but not enough. I am not sure if they'll give me anything for the transfer. I had nothing for the scratch. It will be about 6 am your time tomorrow. 

We had "thundersnow" and hail last weekend! This week are headlines about dust from the Sahara covering cars here. Craziness. 

They have a HUGE campaign (signs, pamphlets, websites) for single births and strongly discourage multiples. Fertility clinics up until recently were subject to sanctions for too many multiple births. I've already had a talking-to about wanting to transfer two, and I know it'll be another tangle tomorrow. But at least my OH and I are a united front and are prepared for battle. :growlmad:

If this fails, I can have one frozen transfer on the NHS. Any more would cost £1,750/$2,900.


----------



## Ironmom

As a newbie I so appreciate you all sharing your experience! I feel like a creepy stalker reading all your posts and not contributing much! :blush:

As soon as I start things in a few weeks you will hear from me lots! Just curious if there is anything the docs can do during IVF or at some point to help the embies stick if that's an issue?

Of course it's a question on my long list for the doc but I'm impatient and want to know now! :winkwink:

Thanks
D


----------



## messica

Ironmom - stalk away! I know I did for the longest time and I'd venture to say that's what most do before finally dipping a toe in :winkwink:

peachy - I can see grass poking through the top of the tiny bit we got.....probably half inch to an inch at best.

Don't hate :p


(When you said Menopur burns you grossly under described.....the words "hell" "fire" and "satan's crotch" are all I can manage to attach to the sensation. Tried injecting veeeeeery slowly today and it still didn't help :shock: )


----------



## Peachy1584

Iron some on brought up something called embryo glue (I know nothing about it) or others do an endo scratch that's supposed to help aide implantation. You can chat without having started yet : )

Lanet lol you're silly but I do also enjoy baseball. I would a little more if the Twins had won yesterday and if it actually felt like spring : )

Messica lmao do that shit fast and get it over with crazy! It stopped snowing and the sun is peeking out : )


----------



## amazingLife

Breaking Dawn said:


> Amazing..less all my embies at 5days...which means the tww will be shorter...thankful!
> 
> Seoul... Go figure....our bodies do what the want...lol...thx Hun!!

Hi breaking,
Did you have your transfer?Hopefully the my ultrasound on friday is last one.Then i start Progestrone injections and get a transfer date.My lining on monday was 6.9 mm.Hoping by friday it is thickened more.


----------



## redbrick80

Hi ladies!

Yesterday's appointment went as well as it could. Still no baby or yolk sac, so officially diagnosed as a blighted ovum. I have pills to take this afternoon to pass everything. Shouldn't be bad, as it is empty. 

Had a great convo with our dr. When I asked why it happened, she said it was just bad luck and we should be ok moving forward. She was happy that I could get pregnant - and so am I. We can start again after one cycle, that should be sometime in May ! She said my ovaries are almost back to normal after the stims, so by then I should be good to go. 

Lanet - I'm sorry I missed your Birthday. Happy Birthday Darling! 

Peachy - I love that you are tired. very good sign. 

b


----------



## Peachy1584

Red I am glad you are feeling more positive and get to try again so soon. I know it won't be good for me. Still no message and if it's good you get a message early and if it's bad you get the message late because the nurse will have to consult with the doctor. I know it's hard to feel good about but it really is a good sign you can get pregnant and next cycle you'll catch a good embie and be on your way : )


----------



## redbrick80

Fingers crossed for you Peachy. God! someone on here needs some good news!


----------



## lanet

Red brick I'm sorry about your results but so happy that you are trying again, and it is very positive that you were able to get pregnant!
You didn't miss my bday, it's next week, I just mentioned that it was almost my bday. I'm still 31 damn it! Lol. 
Peachy thinking of you, please let us know when you know!


----------



## Morana

messica said:


> (When you said Menopur burns you grossly under described.....the words "hell" "fire" and "satan's crotch" are all I can manage to attach to the sensation. Tried injecting veeeeeery slowly today and it still didn't help :shock: )

Really?! I haven't felt a thing from my injections. Well, I do feel slight burning but it's really light and I thought this whole time that it's because I have to do two injections... :wacko:


----------



## Peachy1584

Well its at 15 so it's over. Have another beta on Friday to make sure it goes to 0 and then schedule my follow up. No sorries are necessary ladies I know you all hoped for the best for me and I appreciate it. Red hopefully I will be cycling with you soon : )


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Peachy1584 said:


> Amanda 8 more days will go fast it's not so bad. Have they given you a transfer day?
> 
> Lanet I know 3 weeks seems long especially after what you've been through but when you look back I don't think it'll seem so long. Is it possible to still fill up appts for the next few weeks? I know you're irritated with your sister but maybe throwing your mind into that will make time go a little faster? When is the wedding?

NO, I go back next Monday for another baseline to see if cysts are gone and if so I will start estrogen.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Peachy1584 said:


> Well its at 15 so it's over. Have another beta on Friday to make sure it goes to 0 and then schedule my follow up. No sorries are necessary ladies I know you all hoped for the best for me and I appreciate it. Red hopefully I will be cycling with you soon : )

:( hugs....


----------



## lanet

Hugs peachy, come share some wine with me. There's so much more I want to say but I know it doesn't help right now. So this means it's not ectopic though?


----------



## Peachy1584

Amanda Fx'd everything looks great Monday!!

As long as it goes back to 0 by Fri it's fine. Honestly I expect my period soon. Whenever something Is going on with my junk my lower back hurts.


----------



## Peachy1584

And Lanet it's ok not to say anything. I actually do prefer it. Having people be sorry just makes me feel worse. I knew what I was getting myself into and I would rather have it this way than how it was last time. I'll have my pity party while I bleed and then it's time to move on. I always have to keep looking forward : ). One thing I was worried about switching RE's is that sometimes they need to learn from the first cycle and the 2nd turns out better. So now hopefully that will be the case for having a 2nd cycle with this RE. Hopefully we can change some things to make some better embryos and even get some frosties like the 1st cycle. After i wrap my head around all of this I'll pull it all together and get my questions together and most of all take this weight off. Maybe it's time to go swimming : )


----------



## lanet

How soon would you start another cycle? Geez at this rate all of you girls will be cycling with me after all!


----------



## Ironmom

Big Hugs Peachy!


----------



## Peachy1584

I would assume I would start stims in May/June. You'll be all done by then! Flo should show pretty soon then I imagine I would start bcp's after next flo. I am going to talk to him about doing the Lupron next time and see what he thinks. He prefers this way but I seemed to do better on my 1st cycle or maybe I really did just stim too quickly. It will be an interesting chat that's for sure.


----------



## messica

Well crap.

I won't say I'm sorry because I'm not a fan of pity either, but I will say that.

Huge hugs peachy :flow:


----------



## messica

Dearest Red - it's got to be bittersweet as heck knowing you can implant, but it just wasn't meant to be this go around.

Huge hugs to you as well <3


----------



## Morana

Hugs Peachy!


----------



## lanet

Peachy don't overestimate my ability to even get this started, I've been trying to start since January 15!
Let us know what the dr says about Lupron.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Wow...this thread just moved so fast...i need to catch up with today's 3 pages!!

Amazing and Team S...my FET is on saturday morning. when is yours?. I started my med protocol today. 

Ironman...my clinic does an endometrial biopsy /scrape the cycle prior to FET. it helps make the lining sticky for the embryo.

Redbrick...its always a positive to find the silver lining! Gives hope for next cycle. When I had my chemical I thought..yes we can get pregnant!! :hugs:

Peachy...no apologies. But it sucks...and i agree with you 100%...cycle 1 is a learning experience....so toasting my glass of wine to you for a successful next cycle :hugs: 

Lanet.. I'm rooting for ya!!! Let's get the cycle started!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Double double


----------



## Peachy1584




----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet you are going to get started and everythings going to be just right to give you the best chance of success!! My husband's birthday is the 8th and I am uber short on ideas can you think of anything neat? Not a lot of money either we are broke : )

Red just out of curiosity I thought you were going to try some natural ways for a bit what changed your mind?


----------



## Peachy1584

Breaking what's a double double?


----------



## Seoul

Peachy and Red- Sending lots of hugs. 

Breaking- Hope you get a sticky bean on Saturday :) 

AFM I am feeling super negative today. I had a ton of lower back pain yesterday and a lot of cramping today a ridiculous amount I feel really uncomfortable I tried taking another HPT this morning for the heck of it I used one of the crappy target ones and the thing didn't work I mean the test circle was completely blue and the reference line didn't even show up I didn't take another test because that was already 3rd morning urine and I figure what is the point anyways those things won't tell me anything anyways. Sorry I know I shouldn't be complaining about it as I am not even spotting but I tried talking to DH about it and he just keeps telling me its fine and to relax and that I had cramps with DD which he is right I did but not like this. Doesn't seem like he wants to hear it and I just needed to vent a bit. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul it's totally understandable to be nervous and cramping is completely normal. You know every pregnancy is going to be different and perhaps you have 2 trying to snuggle in : ). Just make sure you're drinking lots of water. Dehydration can cause cramps.Your tests were strong very early and there was an obvious increase in a day. Try to find some comfort in that. Not much longer and you do betas right?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Peaches...i double posted accidentally....and for some reason felt like writing double double :haha:


----------



## Seoul

Thanks Peachy I really wish I were like my sister who found out she was pregnant at 10 weeks went right to ultrasound and saw heartbeat right away. Beta is supposed to be Monday but I will go on Saturday since it is easier for DH to take me then.


----------



## lanet

Seoul I agree with peachy. Cramping is totally normal and your tests looked great. I hope your beta can reassure you, I know it's a scary time. 
Peachy men are so hard to buy for! I sometimes get my husband tickets to St. Louis Blues (hockey). This year I bought him a chainsaw and then later wondered what on earth I was thinking, luckily he used it a lot and our fireplace was always stocked! A nice robe is good too....a watch...
We have an April fools day war going on in my house right now and I'm extremely jumpy!
I love your quote , I wish I was as skinny as I was when I thought I was fat before;)
Breaking your fet is coming up very soon!!


----------



## Kay8

Breaking - I thought you were looking for "toil and trouble" in response. lol. 

Peachy - I am glad you've scheduled your pity party and I have a few giant squeezy hugs for you! 

Your quote seriously cracked me up! It is so true. I WISH I had my body from 20 years ago, and at the time didn't think it was good enough or thin enough. 

Now, onto shopping. I've seen some of the coolest "man gifts" on https://www.firebox.com/ and https://www.iwantoneofthose.com/ 

Don't despair when you see the £ sign, I've found that once you've been inspired you can get the same thing for less on Amazon.com! Happy online-window shopping!! 

Messica - Ice, ice baby. Applying ice before and after really helps with the burning and stinging. Also, I agree with Peachy don't go super slow!

Seoul - Hang in there. It is such a fraught journey, you're bound to worry at every stage. Vent away, it is a safe sounding board here. 

Red - Your positive attitude is an inspiration to me! I'm glad you get to try again so quickly. I am wishing you nothing but the best for the next cycle! Big giant hugs. 

AFM - My transfer is this coming up today and just so that the sticks don't get the best of me afterwards, I POAS to see if the trigger was still there. I took a pic. This would ordinarily be promising but this is PRE transfer. So, I'm using it as my 'baseline' of sorts. It must be darker than this to prompt a celebratory reaction when I do test. I've also decided that I will not be PUPO I will be PWIPOASAIDTT. (My own acryonym, obviously.) Translation: I will not be Preganant Until Proven Otherwise, I will be Pregnant When I Pee On A Stick And It's Darker Than This. (Significantly Darker!) Now let's see if I can post a pic...
 



Attached Files:







photo (6).jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kay8

If only it were right side up. :dohh:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lanet...yes I'm counting down the days....sat morning is going to be here so fast!!

Kay...lol! smart idea to test you trigger before transfer! Goodluck today. Also I just wanted to say that I agree with your acronym...thats perfect!!! pupo works for some ladies but for me...iv also decided I'm not pupo!


----------



## Kay8

Thanks Breaking! I think the sticks would've had the upper hand and caused too much doubt if I hadn't. I am surprised though that the trigger is still left, it was a week ago. But part of me thinks it might be a good thing to have some HCG floating around to welcome the little ones. We can be PWIPOAS together. ;-) 

Peachy - They give you nothing in terms of drugs. But it wasn't needed, just like a long pap smear with 5 extra people in the room. lol. Another difference is that there is no beta or blood test. (In the end I miss nothing by going to India - so relieved.) I just am supposed to take a HPT in two weeks and let them know what it says, then later I'll go in for a u/s if positive. In the end, no fighting needed re the transfer of two. Yay! Three weren't quite to blastocyst stage, so we'll see if they get there tomorrow and if so whether they'll freeze. So different from the US experience from what I gather from you guys.

So now I'm all done (for now). Two have been transferred (I read on another board that a lady called hers "itsy and bitsy" I thought that was the cutest.) It was pretty uneventful and straightforward. Now the hard part begins - the 2ww. I am SO glad I made it this far! :wohoo:

You ladies have been so lovely! :flower:


----------



## Ironmom

Kay8! Brilliant idea to POAS before! Genius!

Hoping to a quick and successful wait for you!

Peachy...your pig pic is so precious! Monday we picked up our 8 week old miniature potbelly pig...Pippa! She is amazing...adjusting like it's no big deal and the dogs love her! 

Thanks for everything ladies...
You really have no idea how helpful you all are as I wait to start my process. :happydance:


----------



## redbrick80

Ah Peachy - we can move on together. Are you starting another fresh cycle? or do you have frosties left? Part of me wants to try the natural route for a bit, but I honestly have no patience. Waiting makes me insane. I took the pills yesterday to bring on the m/c - it went pretty well, not too much pain. I'm glad it is over. I need to go back to the dr to make sure its all clear, then I will meet with her to discuss the best options moving forward.

Kay8 - congrats on the transfer! So exciting - best wishes being sent to you!! Good idea poas before! 

Seoul - I'm sorry that you are down. Hang in there and take another test tomorrow. It will make you feel better :)

Ironmom - We can wait together! Hopefully it goes fast


----------



## Ironmom

Redbrick...I'm sorry you are going through this right now. My partner and I decided to skip any IUI's and go straight to IVF. I am 38 and we are using donor sperm. 

Doc said we can try IUI but statistics are low and it would cost us about $3k with ultrasounds, sperm and meds. We decided it would be better to invest that money in IVF.

So, I will call doc as soon as I get my period and go in for my baseline ultrasound. I'm crossing fingers that all goes well and we can go right into it from there! :happydance: Should be the 16th or 17th.

We will wait together!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Kay...what was your pre transfer med protocol??

I'm on the following cocktail: Prednisone, prometrium, progesterone, estrogen and baby aspirin.

I've got it all tracked on my phone so I know what to take with or without food and keep track of what's next...otherwise I'd be lost!


----------



## lanet

Kay that's great! Congrats on being in the 2ww. 
Red, peachy, and iron, I will be waiting with you. 
As for me, I'm feeling ragefully hormonal today and I want to either cry or scream but instead I'm at work smiling. But I feel awful! This is why I've never been able to be on bcp. And I feel like I took 2 steps forward and 10 steps back. I'm on such a high dose of thyroid meds now and having heart palpitations again. I was all positive and prepared and now I just feel like shit. I know it's the hormones talking bc my situation isn't really that bad. I just needed to vent it here.


----------



## messica

kay - that's genius! I'm stealing that idea! (if I ever get that far *knocks on wood*)

breaking dawn - sending lots of prayers for your transfer Saturday!!!!



afm - bloodwork this morning showed my estrogen was only at 28 so they're doubling the dosages of my Menopur and Follistim. That means we have to get refills and pay for those suckers all over again. My stomach is just dropping over the thought. They said it's normal to respond slowly because first rounders get started on conservative dosages but still, ick. I wasn't anticipating that at all. Going back down to the big dog clinic Saturday for bloodwork and ultrasound to check follicles as opposed to satellite monitoring. I'd rather get their eyes on what's going on rather than my regular docs interpretation. I still have my Follistim AQ cartridge savings card but I'm now searching for something that'll hopefully make a dent in the cost of more Menopur.......


----------



## lanet

Messica what dose are you on? This was your first appt to check follies right? I have a feeling I'll respond slowly but I hope I'm wrong. 
I just got a call from the nurse, I'm confused bc last month I only talked to the ivf coordinater so I have no idea why this nurse is calling me and emailing me? I'm confused. But she sent me a calendar with start dates and she wants to get my thyroid checked before my baseline which is a relief to me. I somehow feel better having a calendar again although I'm taking it with a grain of salt until I hear thyroid results.


----------



## messica

I started 1 vial of Menopur (75u) and half cartridge (150u) of Follistim, now bumped up to 2 vials of Menopur mixed into 1ml and 1 full cartridge (300u) of Follistim. Continuing with the 5 of Lurpon like before.

Today was only bloodwork, Saturday they will check estrogen again but also do ultrasound to look at (hopefully) growing follicles. 

Glad to hear you're back on a schedule, that's got to feel fantastic seeing dates back on paper again! :thumbup:


----------



## Kay8

Thanks for all the well wishes peeps! Let the waiting commence. (Imagine sound effect of a ticking clock.)

Breaking - I was on .5ml of Buserelin to DR, then 300mg of Gonal-F that was increased to 375 when the little follicles were slow to the party. 200mg of Ovitrelle to trigger. Now Im on Cyclogest for 6 weeks. Also, I had a scratch in late Feb. I asked today about Embryo Glue and they said only if Id had a previous failure.

Ironmom - I cant believe that you have a REAL pig! That is SO unbelievably cool! 

Lanet - Sound off whenever you want! Its better to let it out. Yay, yay, yay for the calendar!! 

Messica - Steal away! Thats why I shared. (I thought it was a great idea, so conceited - I know.) You WILL absolutely get that far. Take it one day at a time.


----------



## Morana

Oh, wow, this thread moves fast! I even found some replies I didn't notice yesterday reading really quick through the thread.

Red - :hugs: It's a good thing you'll be able to try again soon and that everything went well with the pills.

Lanet - it's great they gave you a calendar. Hopefully your thyroid cooperates this time!

Kay - Congrats on the transfer! Now with the baseline picture and no test to worry about you can go on your fun vacation :) I'm honestly jealous of the trip you'll be taking, but that's made better by the thought of layovers you'll have to go through :wacko: Hate layovers :D

messica - oh, wow, sorry your dosage got increased. Paying for the meds was second most painful thing I had to do this cycle. Guess I can count myself lucky with the response I had by my initial dose was a bit higher too... 150 Gonal-F + 150 Menopur and my estradiol went from 21 at baseline to 145 on day 3.
 
afm - went to the tests today, they want me to come back tomorrow to redo them again and then they'll tell me whether to trigger tomorrow or the day after. I'm getting a bit nervous now, lol. Seems that would put my ER to Sat or Sun, that would definitely save me a day off work! Kay, Breaking, if all goes well, I'll be a few days behind you two in tww.

I'm definitely peeing on a stick before the transfer, if nothing else then just for the heck of seeing that second line. So far I've been convinced that sticks are a big fat scam to take your money away and pictures online are fakes :haha: Denial is my preferred method of coping :coolio:


----------



## Morana

Oh, yeah, and my ovaries are bothering me a lot now, especially since I have to sit in an office chair the whole day. Switching to a dress seemed to help in the morning but I'm really looking forward to laying down now. Those follies better be big and strong at retrieval!


----------



## Seoul

Kay- Congrats! Sending lots of sticky vibes. 

Lanet- Sorry you are feeling down. I am glad you have a calendar now somehow having a schedule or something to look forward to has always helped me must be my need to be in control of everything. 

Morana- Your getting really close. Do you know how many follies you had at your last scan? I remember how painful my ovaries were during that whole process. 

Red- Glad that the pill went as well as possible I hope you get the all clear soon. Still sending lots of hugs. 

messica- good luck on your next scan. 

AFM I am feeling a bit better today the cramps continued yesterday and my lower back pain was ridiculous but I am not bleeding and I have to take that as a good sign I also POAS again and the test line is darker than the control. I am wondering when my doctor will do the first ultrasound I know they wouldn't be able to see anything significant yet but they should be able to tell if there are one or two in there. Would be nice to know that but I will be patient and just hope for healthy.


----------



## Morana

Seoul - no, I forgot to ask at the last scan :( but the time before there weren't that many, two on the right and six on the left. Hopefully there are some more now.
Read some scary stories about er online today. Dr. Google is evil! Hopefully with the number of follies I have it won't be that bad.


----------



## redbrick80

Good luck to everyone who is having "work" done this week - transfers, retrievals etc. It is a very exciting part of the journey. 

Lanet - I excited that you have a calendar!!


----------



## Morana

Thanks, Red!

Went to tests again today, there's still 8 of them, two at 18mm already and the rest are just behind, 15 to 17 mm. I'm still waiting for blood test results but it looks like one more day of stims for me and back tomorrow for another date with u/s wand :D Then hopefully er on the weekend on Mon the latest. Can't wait!


----------



## lanet

You're getting closer morana!
Peachy, you doing ok? 
We are under another tornado watch with severe weather forming all around us, I guess I'm glad I'm not driving home from KC right now like was planned. The sky is dark and people are talking about where to take shelter. I wouldn't want to be in the car!


----------



## Peachy1584

Red I'll be doing a fresh cycle as well. No frosties this time around.

Kay congratulations on an easy transfer!! Hopefully they are settling in nicely!

Iron you so have to post a pic you lucky girl! I would love to have one someday. Was it named after Middleton?

Seoul glad your line is so dark try to stay busy so time goes fast.

Morana great number you should be able to trigger very soon!

Lanet I am doing alright today. My disappointment is to be expected. This process is a soul sucker I tell you. I have labs tomorrow morning and should be able to schedule my Wtf appt. Sorry about your scary weather that's no fun. We're supposed to get a foot of flippin snow tonight. Sucks. On a positive note I get my hair done later and hopefully that boosts morale a bit : ). I'm glad you got your new schedule and I'm sure your thyroid will decide to cooperate this time but I can relate to your cautious optimism. I think that term was made for ivf : )


----------



## lanet

A foot of snow in April! I would go crazy! 
I know you're feeling the disappointment:( do you feel like going into another cycle right away or do you feel like you need a break?


----------



## redbrick80

Lanet - Be safe!!

Peachy - I feel like on top of the hair being done, you need a little retail-therapy. 

Actually everyone on here deserves a little retail-therapy. 

I have an ultrasound tomorrow morning to make sure things are getting back to normal in there. Then a meeting with the DR to set up a plan.


----------



## lanet

Yes retail therapy! I had some on Tuesday!


----------



## Peachy1584

Red that's funny because a friend's little sister works at footlocker and gets half off this week so I've been checking out the website and found golf shoes for hubby and tennis shoes for son and sandals for the girls. Perhaps i will buy something for myself : ). Glad you get to meet with doc so soon. 

Lanet our weather is just garbage. My kids may get a snow day because I hate driving in the crap and I won't let them drive in it either. My son runs track and his first meet is next week. Even last year they had to cancel several meets because this crap stayed forever. We used to have 4 seasons and now it's just 1 1/2. I will start as soon as he let's me . I want to lose some weight and make sure everything is good. A gal I know did 3 cycles super close together and got less and less eggs each time. Could just be coincidence but it worries me. I say that about weight but all I've had to eat today is nutter butters. Terrible


----------



## Peachy1584

Messica sorry they had to up your dose. Everyone responds so differently and the added cost is such a burden. I hope you find a savings program for the Menopur and if you do please share it with me : )


----------



## lanet

Take a few days to eat nutter butters and then you can get on track. Funny bc my retail therapy consisted mostly of things for my dd. I used all of my bday coupons on her. 
I'm feeling slightly less hormonal today, but trying to resist telling a coworker to shut up. 
I went on another 4 mile walk last night. A neighbor dog always follows me, well he kept stopping traffic by standing in the middle of the road and not moving! I was getting dirty looks. I had my 2 doggies on a leash but people thought he was mine too. So embarrassing! I'll have to sneak out for my walk next time! Lol. There are tornado warning everywhere now! My dd school is a FEMA shelter so at least she will be safe. But I may have my hands tied with bleach on a clients head. I hope your hair appt cheers you up!


----------



## lanet

Oh and my last client is 9 months pregnant and tornado weather causes people to go into labor. Wish me luck;)


----------



## redbrick80

QUOTE=lanet;32225229]Oh and my last client is 9 months pregnant and tornado weather causes people to go into labor. Wish me luck;)[/QUOTE]

:haha:


----------



## messica

Peachy - I was looking through my prescription receipts and I wasn't charged anything for my Menopur. Terrified that it might have been a mistake I logged onto walgreens specialty and looked up what my refill will run - it says ready for pick up and price $0.00 :-s

I know I had three discount cards but I don't remember Menopur being one of them. That said, the only meds I thought were covered by my insurance were the antibiotic and valium - because they are not exclusive to a cycle of IVF. On the pharm sheet it says "PLAN: HPMP" our insurance group number and a claim reference number so now I'm wondering......just not out loud until after I pick it up lol. Maybe it will come back and bite me in the ass later but until then I'm keeping fingers crossed that by some fluke it's being covered by my insurance even though they were adamant that none of my fertility related drugs would be??

I got discount cards for Follistim and Minivelle. Follistim came to $2158.72 (5 - 300IU AQ cartridges), after discount it came to $1616.57. Minivelle (16 - 1mg patches) went from $199.00 to $127.38. I do have those two cards, but if Menopur wasn't covered by insurance and I did actually have a card for it the pharmacy must have kept it. 

I'm not sure if the others are good according to most but I about threw a party at the Follistim discount, especially when I knew that had I filled my prescriptions up here they would have run me more than $8,000 for a single cycle.....and that was on the lower anticipated dosages.......


----------



## amazingLife

Seoul said:


> Kay- Congrats! Sending lots of sticky vibes.
> 
> Lanet- Sorry you are feeling down. I am glad you have a calendar now somehow having a schedule or something to look forward to has always helped me must be my need to be in control of everything.
> 
> Morana- Your getting really close. Do you know how many follies you had at your last scan? I remember how painful my ovaries were during that whole process.
> 
> Red- Glad that the pill went as well as possible I hope you get the all clear soon. Still sending lots of hugs.
> 
> messica- good luck on your next scan.
> 
> 
> 
> AFM I am feeling a bit better today the cramps continued yesterday and my lower back pain was ridiculous but I am not bleeding and I have to take that as a good sign I also POAS again and the test line is darker than the control. I am wondering when my doctor will do the first ultrasound I know they wouldn't be able to see anything significant yet but they should be able to tell if there are one or two in there. Would be nice to know that but I will be patient and just hope for healthy.

Congrats Seoul


----------



## lanet

Messica how awesome that your menapur was free! Mine was $1100. But my follistim (2 900 iu cartridges) was only $390.


----------



## Kay8

Morana - You can revel in the bug bites and upset tummy I'm likely to have, since I have no layover - it's a direct flight from Heathrow. :winkwink: (I've even bought mosquito repellant soap! Bugs LOVE me.)

I'm glad you're making progress and almost there! Too funny - I had to switch to dresses too before ER. My follies were super slow, I had only three after a week a stims then stimmed a whole week week more. 

We all have our coping mechanisms! I'll admit I was pleased to see that second line (even though I know it wasn't real), I've never had one before! 

Seoul - Thanks so much! Hang in there, the time for the u/s will be here soon and give you answers. 

Peachy - Thanks! I'm afraid they won't like me and will reject me. 
SNOW!! (A whole foot too!) No way, is this normal this late up your way? I hope your new 'do has given you a boost and a little pep in your step. Oh, how I wish I could have a Nutter Butter. There are so many things that I can't get here, that when I think of them it pains me. All this week, I've been on a KFC tear, my mouth is clearly homesick. 

Red - Good luck with your appointment! I'm hoping you get the all clear and can start making plans for the next try. 

Messica - $0.00 - that's super duper!! 

AFM - I've learned that all three blasts made it to freeze. Yay!! 

Venting ahead: (Annoyance #1) I'm often reminded that my life could've been very different. My little sister [half, but just sister to me] was born when I was with my ex-husband (she could be my kid) & I'm often put in the "mom" position with her. She's now 17 and will be 18 in the fall. (Which also painfully reminds me that I'm now old enough to be a g-ma, but instead am still valiantly trying for my 1st.) 

(Annoyance #2) Last night, I spent a lot time time peeling her off the ceiling due to a fight with her former Best Friend (FBF VERY different to a BFF). I of course am annoyed with this FBF because it's over a BOY (surprise!! not.) AND because I've known this little girl since they were like 6-7yrs old. I don't know how cute adorable little kids become the aliens that are teenagers. I really want these embies to stick, but then I want them to stay adorable babies/small children. Teenagers are crazy. How do you guys that have them cope??? :shrug:


----------



## lanet

Kay how old are you? 
This is a great place to vent so feel free! I don't have a teenager but I have a tween, and that attitude is hard enough at times! My dd is very strong willed, and I'm not, so it's a battle. But she's a good girl, she just wears me out! Each stage is unique and fun, just different, don't be afraid!


----------



## Morana

Peachy - How do you guys survive up there? Seems every time I turn on the news there's another snowstorm coming :wacko: Makes me feel much better about FL summers and hurricanes :) 

Messica - Wow, great news about your drugs!

Lanet - did tornadoes pass you by in the end? I only saw one in my life and it was terrifying!

Kay - Wow, congrats on your three frosties! And there's a mosquito repellent soap? I need one! There could be 5 people around me and all the damn bugs would know exactly where I am so I'm the only one who ends up with all the bites :growlmad:
That sounds like a 12 hour flight you're going on. Wow, you're strong :) Hope your plane enthusiast half gets all the fun he can handle :D 

It's funny, my DB's brother and his family are living with us temporarily and they have a 13-year-old. He's the quietest most easy going teenager I've ever seen! Maybe the full hormonal load hasn't kicked in yet :)

afm - trigger shot tonight and er sunday! I'm cautiously excited. They told me in the clinic they normally do 3dt unless embies are 'textbook perfect', then it's a 5dt. So it's getting really close... Come on eggies, be strong! :bodyb: :haha:


----------



## teamstanlick

lanet said:


> Thanks morana. I have 2 sisters and a brother so always lots of drama lol. She's the baby sister so that explains it;)
> Peachy I finally watched Divergent today! I loved it and yes that guy is cute!

Lol - hey! I'm the baby sister of 6!! And I'm always giving and people are always taking! Just sayin...


----------



## teamstanlick

Peachy1584 said:


> Breaking what's a double double?

Are you Canadian Breaking? In Canada it's a type of coffee (two cream, two sugar)!:thumbup:


----------



## teamstanlick

So we had our first FET today. I HATE having to pee and my Dr was running behind so I had to lay there on the damn bed having to pee for like half an hour!! And DH kept making me laugh which made the time go by more quickly, but almost made me lose it!

Kay - so we're in the 2ww together now. How are you feeling?

Ironmom - I had to have two endometrial byopsies (once before and once after ovulation the month before my transfer to try and make the embryo stick better). It wasn't pleasant, but also not terrible. Picture a pap x 10.

Breaking Dawn - Good luck tomorrow on your FET. We'll be 2ww'ers together. I didn't do a medical protocol other than I started progesterone on Sunday night and I began taking baby aspirin today. 

I have a quick question for anyone who has had a transfer before - I have a weird fluttery/pinchy feeling near where I think my left ovary is since the transfer. I didn't have that last time for the fresh cycle. I keep thinking my uterus must be contracting and I read somewhere, you want it to be as calm as possible...any thoughts?

TS


----------



## Kay8

Lanet - Nearly 34. I wasn't married to the ex at the time she was born, if that caused the confusion. I was on BC at the time - Depo Provera. I really hope I can embrace ALL the stages... 

Morana - Thanks, I am glad they hung in there! I'm exactly the same, the bugs prefer my blood to all those around me.Yep, SOAP - I got two! https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=5186&prodid=6209&bid=474 

It'll be 9 hours. So as long as here to TX or CA. Not too bad. He'll be delighted and will enjoy every second. We're actually going first class because he wanted to treat his g-ma and we have LOADS of points and had a 2-for-1 offer. 

My brother was AMAZINGLY easy and sweet. He's 18 and will be 19 soon. I waited for the bomb to explode, and it never did. Maybe boys are just different...?

I hope your eggies are EGG-traordiary!! Wishing you a great ER! You're getting closer every second. :happydance:


----------



## Kay8

teamstanlick said:


> Kay - so we're in the 2ww together now. How are you feeling?

Team - YAY!!! Congratulations on your FET. Sending you my best wishes! 

I am feeling fine. Nothing really to report. I'm trying to balance taking it easy with keeping busy to help the time pass. I'm not nearly as consumed as I thought I'd be. I feel like I might just make it to 7dp5dt to test. I read online (non-forum) that the trigger can stay 10 days so I want to make sure it's out since I know it was still there the morning of my transfer. So, I'm not super tempted to test early because I don't want a false positive.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

teamstanlick said:


> Peachy1584 said:
> 
> 
> Breaking what's a double double?
> 
> Are you Canadian Breaking? In Canada it's a type of coffee (two cream, two sugar)!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Yess i am. Woohoo!! Are u? 

When ppl accidentally post 2 times they clear one and write double post. I don't know but I jsu decided to say double double.....and it's gotten quite the attention :haha:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

TeamS and Kay....goodluxj ladies. I join you tomorrow as my FET is at 930am...eek!

TeamS...i am on a few things in addition to progesterone.

Did you take progesterone supps?? On the day of FET did you put it in after transfer for your morning dose?


----------



## Kay8

Breaking - Good luck for your FET tomorrow!! I hope it all goes smoothly. Can't wait for you to join the 2ww party! :-D


----------



## lanet

Morana yes the tornadoes passed us by. It's tornado season and I'm in tornado alley so it's common. We live near Joplin, mo, which had a devestating tornado 3 years ago, hundred of people died. Very scary. 
So exciting that you get to trigger tonight! Good luck! 
Kay and team congrats on being in the 2ww together. Kay I was also a good teen. My mom still introduces me as her good kid. Lol. 
Breaking good luck tomorrow! 
All of you girls are moving right along!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Kay, Lanet...thanks ladies!! 

I am at home just chilling with DH ordered some food....feeling nervous. Eek!


----------



## Seoul

Team, Kay and Breaking- Sending you all lots of sticky vibes! 

I had my blood test this morning 10dp5dt was 926. With DD it was around 400. Weirdly enough my boobs don't hurt at all which has me a bit concerned but I have the mother of all headaches which is typical for me during pregnancy. Next beta on Thursday lets see what happens. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## lanet

Seoul that's a great beta! Maybe 2!


----------



## Kay8

Breaking - I'm glad you're home and resting. Nervous seems to be the norm. I hope your feet are up and your meal was good! Now we just wait.

Seoul - Congratulations!!! That is great, hopefully that number fills you with confidence. My boobs have hurt this whole process - but now painful in a way I didn't know was possible. Maybe your are just experienced from your DD? Just a theory supported by nothing. ;-) :shrug:

Lanet - Still?! Goodness, you must've been angelic! I doubt I'll be so lucky - I'm pretty spirited and I'm sure my kid(s) will give me hell. 

Team - How are you feeling today?


----------



## lanet

Kay I wasn't angelic, my older siblings just set the bar really low;) haha!


----------



## Kay8

Lmao. I actually typed "or..." about to mention in comparison to your sibs, but then retreated. :haha:

Even though I was an 'only' most of my life until the now teenagers came along, I was actually raised like one of my grandparents' kids so I was really like the youngest of 6 with my uncles being more like my brothers.(Both of my parents were young! G-ma was too, only 42 when I was born. Makes me gasp now that some of my peeps are in their early 40s.) Despite being the youngest, I'm the "responsible one" and the "family fixer", from g-ma's intros you'd also think that I was the sweetest, easiest, and best kid that walked the earth, but that too is only because the others were (and are) far worse. :dohh:


----------



## teamstanlick

Kay8 said:


> teamstanlick said:
> 
> 
> Kay - so we're in the 2ww together now. How are you feeling?
> 
> Team - YAY!!! Congratulations on your FET. Sending you my best wishes!
> 
> I am feeling fine. Nothing really to report. I'm trying to balance taking it easy with keeping busy to help the time pass. I'm not nearly as consumed as I thought I'd be. I feel like I might just make it to 7dp5dt to test. I read online (non-forum) that the trigger can stay 10 days so I want to make sure it's out since I know it was still there the morning of my transfer. So, I'm not super tempted to test early because I don't want a false positive.Click to expand...

I had to trigger during my fresh IVF cycle, but not this time for the FET, so I'm wondering when I should test? I'm to go for my Beta on Apr 18, but if I add Day 5 transfer to 9 days post transfer for my 14 day luteal phase, that makes it Apr 13...why do I have to wait another 5 days for beta?


----------



## teamstanlick

Breaking Dawn said:


> TeamS and Kay....goodluxj ladies. I join you tomorrow as my FET is at 930am...eek!
> 
> TeamS...i am on a few things in addition to progesterone.
> 
> Did you take progesterone supps?? On the day of FET did you put it in after transfer for your morning dose?

Breaking - how'd it go this morning?

I do use suppositories, and I actually put it in before the transfer because I don't do it vaginally...I find there's less mess with the other option. :wacko:


----------



## teamstanlick

Kay8 said:


> Team - How are you feeling today?

Kay - just realized I triple responded using three different posts. Sorry! I was trying to respond to all the inquiries! I should learn to condense!

I am feeling pretty good. DH is away for the weekend, so it's pretty quiet here - doing laundry and marking. Still have weird feeling in lower left abdomen. Hoping that's good rather than bad. Trying not to focus on thinking about it too much!

How're you doing?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

teamstanlick said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> TeamS and Kay....goodluxj ladies. I join you tomorrow as my FET is at 930am...eek!
> 
> TeamS...i am on a few things in addition to progesterone.
> 
> Did you take progesterone supps?? On the day of FET did you put it in after transfer for your morning dose?
> 
> Breaking - how'd it go this morning?
> 
> I do use suppositories, and I actually put it in before the transfer because I don't do it vaginally...I find there's less mess with the other option. :wacko:Click to expand...

It went well....both dr and embryologist said the embryo looked good ...the transfer was easy and we got to watch on the screen and once it was in place we got a pic :)

Haha at other ....

I'm feeling kinda ...not cramps but just aware of my uterus if that makes sense ....maybe like a very very minor cramp.


----------



## Seoul

Thanks ladies I really hope the lack of sore breasts is that I just stopped breast feeding 2 months ago. I did get really sick yesterday so all seems ok so far. Trying to keep positive. Congrats on being in the 2WW ladies wishing you a lot of luck.


----------



## messica

Yay Seoul!!!

And yay Breaking! I had to get on tonight just to see if everything went ok for you today!


afm - we headed out a little after 6am this morning for bloodwork/ultrasound and NAILED a deer about a mile from our house. We are ok, and were able to hobble the car back to the house to swap out for the truck to still make it down in time but pretty sure our car will be considered totaled. Silver lining.....if we transfer two and manage to carry twins to term we knew we'd need a 6 seater anyway.....

Good news from appt, them doubling my doses of stim meds worked. I had 5 follies on the right and 6 on the left measuring more than 11mm and several more close to that point. Lining was at 8. The nurse said all that was great so I get to keep trucking along at my current dosages (woop woop for hopefully not having to buy anymore!!!) Getting more emotional by the day and dealing with a bit of nausea now tonight. I'll take it knowing we're making progress :thumbup:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks Seoul! Try not to worry about symptoms ...pregnancies can be very different 

Messica....thanks so much for checking in!!!

Oh my...that must have been such a so shock/ shakeup.....glad your ok. Hope the deer didn't suffer.


----------



## lanet

Messica I'm glad you're ok! That's scary. And great news on your follicles!
Breaking it sounds like everything went great! Did you transfer 1 or 2?


----------



## Kay8

Team - Since I'm so new to this I have no idea when is really a good time to test. All I know is that your beta will have the definitive answer no matter what the sticks say. Perhaps they just wait a while longer for extra assurance? Here, I'm not having a beta at all. It'll just be sticks on my own and I report back. Not sure how I feel about it, but I don't have a choice. 

I use the 'other' option too. Pre-transfer, I was worried about the possibility of infection or interference and more importantly I was old I had to. Now, I just don't want the mess or leakage & I've gotten used to it.

A nice quiet weekend sounds ideal. Shuddering at marking - it's a bit PTSD for me. Lol. I wouldn't worry too much about the feelings in your abdomen. I think that we can over-all analyze in the 2ww. Too much of this, not enough of that... (I'm guilty of the latter - worried I'm not feeling anything.) 

Breaking - So excited for you! We also got a picture at the end & my OH took a pic of the screen. I couldn't watch during because it was positioned at an angle where my boobs obstructed my view. :blush: 

Messica - I'm glad you're both alright after the tangle with the deer. Way to look for the positives! 

Congratulations on the progress! I'm happy to hear that you're picking up steam and moving along. 

Seoul - I'm sure it's all good. Your beta number was awesome, sore boobs aren't nearly as definitive as that! You've got the best sign that all is well! Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks Lanet....we transferred one healthy blast.

Kay...lol @ boobs obstructing view. Most ppl test after 10 dpo -12dpo. Day 0 is your transfer day....1dpt...2dpt...etc. adding on your embie day. 1dp3dt = 4dpo.

Hope that helps...


----------



## Kay8

Breaking - That is SUPER helpful! I've never had it broken down like that. That makes total sense. Thank you very much!


----------



## lanet

Holy shit, jimmy just came back alive!!


----------



## Seoul

messica- glad to hear about your follies and that you are making progress. That sucks about the deer though must of been really scary. I am glad you and hubby are ok. 

Kay- Thanks you are right I have good signs so far and have to just stay calm. Remind me did you have a 3dt or 5dt?

Breaking- Yeey on your perfect little blast :) 

lanet- I guess I am lost on the whole Jimmy thing lol


----------



## Kay8

Lanet - NO WAY!!! :shock: Does Fiona know? How do you feel? Are you doing alright?!

Seoul - I only know that it rocked Lanet's world when Jimmy died, so this is a BIG deal! 

I had a 5dt. I know staying calm is easier said than done. :flower:


----------



## lanet

Haha Kay, no fiona doesn't know, he just pulled up right at the end of the season finale. How am I going to wait 9 months to find out what happens?


----------



## Morana

I still need to catch up with the thread, was totally out this weekend:)
But my ER went well, 9 eggs retrieved, 7 mature and 6 have fertilized and are growing! So now waiting for Wed to find out whether it'll be Wed to Fri for the transfer. Now I'll be cheering on my little team of guys and gals :dance:


----------



## lanet

Great news morana!


----------



## redbrick80

Hi Ladies ! 

I'm still trying to catch up from the weekend. So glad to hear that everyone's retrievals, transfers and beta's went well. :happydance:


----------



## teamstanlick

Kay and Breaking - I also got a pic of our little Banana! (prospective baby names are Ben and Hannah, so we're calling the embie Banana). We didn't get a pic for our first fresh cycle, so it was pretty exciting to get one this time! 

My husband was able to video tape the ultrasound screen during transfer as we like to make home movies so think that would be a great vid for the baby's video. Often I feel depressed that we have to go through so much more than normal couples to conceive, but those couples that don't need help would never get to capture the exact moment they become "pregnant", so at least we get something that they don't!


----------



## Kay8

Lanet - Cliffhangers like that are the worst. At least you know he's alive though! Nine months seems like a crazy long time between seasons. You can imagine your own Fiona/Jimmy reunion in the meantime. 

Morana - That's fantastic! I'm so happy for you and rooting for your little ones. :thumbup:

Red - Hi! How are you doing? Did the appointment go ok?

Breaking - It's so true we have their real FIRST picture and something the others don't. We do picture books and I took a picture of all my empty pens, bottles, syringes, EVERYTHING - so that our eventual little one will know that they were desperately wanted and we tried really hard to get them.

That is an incredibly cute 'code name' and very sweet actual names too! I refuse to share (save for a scant few) my chosen names - I had one stolen from me years ago by someone close to me and felt violated. I do know and can share that all my kids will have the initials of their father; that's non-negotiable. It's a tradition from my mom's family. I have my dad's initials, my mom & her sibs have their dad's, and my grandfather and his sibs had the same as their dad (I'm not sure if it goes beyond that but I'd like to think so.) Since my mom died so young, it will be my way of honoring her.


----------



## SKI_trying

Hi. I am new to this forum. We did our first IVF in March and now I am in the dreaded 2 week wait. We transferred 3 embryos on day 3. DH and I agreed to wait for our beta and not do a HPT. Problem is he travels and I am at home with plenty of time to over analyze everything. So on day 9 I took a HPT and it was negative. :-( Then today on day 11 I took another one and it was negative too. :-( My beta is in 3 days. What's the possibility of that frown turning upside down?

We have been trying for 2 1/2 years. I am diagnosed with low ovarian reserve and also severe endometriosis so the odds are already against me.

Thank you in advance for all of your feedbacks.


----------



## Seoul

Kay- That's a neat tradition. In my husbands family the first boy has the dad's name as his middle name I love those little kinds of traditions. 

team- that's great you have the video. I love the nickname and it is so cool you have a pic of your little banana i never had it given to me but I love that they left me in a room with their image on the screen so I could talk to them before the transfer :) 

lanet- waiting 9 months is torture but hopefully you will be busy planning for a little one during that time :coffee:

Morana- Great news on your embies wishing you the best of luck at ET. 

AFM unpatiently waiting for Thursday to get here :coffee:


----------



## Kay8

Ski - Hi & welcome! This is also my first cycle of IVF and I too am in the 2ww. It certainly earns the 'dreaded' reputation. I, obviously, have no real first-hand knowledge since it's my first time but there are stories abound of people having negative HPTs and positive betas. I think anything is possible and nothing is more definitive than your beta, so try to hang in there and wait for it -then you'll know for sure. Sorry I'm unhelpful. :flower:

Seoul - Is it your u/s that's on Thursday? Time passes SO slowly when you need it to hurry along, doesn't it? 

Will you follow the tradition if your little one is a boy?


----------



## lanet

Seoul and Kay, yes hopefully I'll have a nice distraction for the 9 months, but this 3 week delay is taking long enough. I keep thinking this was supposed to be the week and instead I'm sitting here getting fat from bcp:(
Seoul Thursday is my bday, hopefully it's a great day for you!
Ski I agree with Kay, and it depends on the test etc. I will definetely be taking an hpt, I couldnt bear to hear bad news from a beta.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Kay...Love the idea of honouring that name tradition....

TeamS....how are you?

Anyone tempted to test yet? Lol


----------



## MollyNorwood

I have been testing... The test line today in person looks only marginally darker than the one from yesterday, I figure if I was actually pregnant it would be a lot darker by now? Although yesterday's was first morning urine and todays was about the 4th urine.Today I am 7dp5dt, my trigger shot I took Wed 26th March at 12.30am. Does that make me 13 or 14 days past trigger?
 



Attached Files:







kjk 003.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 10









vvvv 001.jpg
File size: 63.3 KB
Views: 10









clearer7dp5dt.jpg
File size: 80.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## teamstanlick

Breaking Dawn said:


> TeamS....how are you?
> 
> Anyone tempted to test yet? Lol

I'm doing good Breaking! It's tough not symptom spotting though. I know progesterone mimics pregnancy symptoms, so I'm trying not to read into lower abdomen cramps and slight nausea this morning on 3DP5DT...so we'll see what tomorrow brings.

I am not personally tempted to test yet because I can't stand the sight of a blank beside the control line, or even worse the "Not pregnant" on the digital. My heart breaks a little each time, and I don't know if I can take it again!!! How about you?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

teamstanlick said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> TeamS....how are you?
> 
> Anyone tempted to test yet? Lol
> 
> I'm doing good Breaking! It's tough not symptom spotting though. I know progesterone mimics pregnancy symptoms, so I'm trying not to read into lower abdomen cramps and slight nausea this morning on 3DP5DT...so we'll see what tomorrow brings.
> 
> I am not personally tempted to test yet because I can't stand the sight of a blank beside the control line, or even worse the "Not pregnant" on the digital. My heart breaks a little each time, and I don't know if I can take it again!!! How about you?Click to expand...

I'm right behind you at 2dp5dt. And you're right all that progesterone doenst help with the symptoms......I also had slight nausea this morning ....lol.

I'm scared to test but wish I could test but I don't want to test :dohh::nope:

I also hate those stark white tests too!!!


----------



## teamstanlick

[/QUOTE] I'm right behind you at 2dp5dt. And you're right all that progesterone doenst help with the symptoms......I also had slight nausea this morning ....lol.

I'm scared to test but wish I could test but I don't want to test :dohh::nope:

I also hate those stark white tests too!!![/QUOTE]

Lol at "scared to test..wish could test...don't want to test"..I hear ya! But I don't think there's ever been a BFP this early anyway has there? Hold on a few days!


----------



## Seoul

kay- my second beta is on Thursday I wish it were the u/s but I must wait at least another week or two for that I think. 

Breaking- I was able to hold off until 4dp and that was it I am hopelessly impatient :S

Molly- are those cheapie tests? The only reason I ask is my First Response Early response was no doubtly positive even darker than the control line at 6dp5dt but when I did the target and an internet cheapie they were ever so light. they were still pretty light on those at 9dp5dt and I had a super high beta the next day at 10dp5dt. It looks like that is a positive test and that your line is getting darker each day. Hope it is a sticky bean for you :)


----------



## MollyNorwood

Seoul said:


> Molly- are those cheapie tests? The only reason I ask is my First Response Early response was no doubtly positive even darker than the control line at 6dp5dt but when I did the target and an internet cheapie they were ever so light. they were still pretty light on those at 9dp5dt and I had a super high beta the next day at 10dp5dt. It looks like that is a positive test and that your line is getting darker each day. Hope it is a sticky bean for you :)

These test are first response cheapies- not the early response ones. I hope it is positive! I'll be doing another in the AM just to compare :)


----------



## Kay8

Breaking Dawn said:


> Anyone tempted to test yet? Lol




teamstanlick said:


> I am not personally tempted to test yet because I can't stand the sight of a blank beside the control line, or even worse the "Not pregnant" on the digital. My heart breaks a little each time, and I don't know if I can take it again!!! How about you?


Breaking and Team - I might as well admit it. I broke yesterday and did it early. I was also foolish enough to not use my most sensitive test (a super cheap internet one). It was totally blank next to the control. :dohh:

However, my reason for doing had less to do with wanting a real answer but to test on 5dp5dt because the 5's matched. (And once you explained the dating equation, Breaking, I felt justified.) Silly I know, my thing with numbers takes over sometimes. 

I always planned to test using a FRER at 7dp5dt and again (and of course 14dp5dt on my ODT). I know it is still VERY early and am not really set back by yesterday (truly) - I wasn't even going to say on here that I'd done it because I knew better. But I do encourage you both to wait as long as you can. No need to expose yourselves to the ugliness of a blank spot. :nope:

Seoul - It's Tuesday so Thursday is now just the day after tomorrow. I'm sure you'll have another awesome beta. :hugs:

Molly - Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## redbrick80

SO many people waiting to test - best of luck to everyone!! I love seeing test photos - especially ones like molly's.

I went to the dr last week and I didn't miscarry the entire thing.... yuck, I know. The sac was still in there but was smaller. She gave me another round of pills, I took them Sunday and had the same result. I am still bleeding though so I think that is good. Calling the clinic for an ultrasound tomorrow. Fingers crossed ladies, I do no want a DnC, 

Does anyone know how long you have to wait after a dnc to try again with IVF?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

TeamS...yes 2dp is to early to test for sure...but I'm thinking ahead to when I can test and I'm scared thinking of it.

Kay...many many women test starting at 5dp5dt (10dpo). don't feel defeated. It is too early....and you're right stark white bfns are awful. hold off for a couple more days!


----------



## lanet

Redbrick I'm sorry, I'm sure you are just ready for it to be over at this point. I wish I knew the answer, I would think they might want a natural cycle in between d&c and ivf but I really have no idea.


----------



## Morana

Kay, TeamS, Seoul, Breaking, SKI_trying, MollyNorwood - Fx for everybody waiting to test! So exciting and nerve wrecking :)

Red - so sorry... Hopefully second set of pills works. I think they might wait 2-3 cycles as I had to wait 3 after every time. Mine have included fibroid removals though, so I might be wrong. 

Kay8 - aren't you supposed to be having fun in India? :winkwink: And not think about testing?

Messica - That's scary! Good thing you guys are OK. How are you doing?

Lanet - Jimmy's back?! Makes sense :D Hate cliffhangers... Just watched season finale of Walking Dead. Kinda saw it coming but didn't guess all the details :D

I wonder if I can make DB film the ultrasound of transfer. Poor guy almost passed out giving me trigger shot (and he wanted to be a doctor! LOL, good thing he changed his mind).


----------



## MollyNorwood

So I tested again today at 8dp5dt...
 



Attached Files:







fgftgtgh 004.jpg
File size: 96 KB
Views: 6


----------



## teamstanlick

Morana said:


> Kay, TeamS, Seoul, Breaking, SKI_trying, MollyNorwood - Fx for everybody waiting to test! So exciting and nerve wrecking :)
> 
> Hate cliffhangers... Just watched season finale of Walking Dead. Kinda saw it coming but didn't guess all the details :D
> 
> I wonder if I can make DB film the ultrasound of transfer. Poor guy almost passed out giving me trigger shot (and he wanted to be a doctor! LOL, good thing he changed his mind).

Thanks! The wait is killing me. Trying not to symptom spot! 

Finale of Walking Dead, I sort of saw it coming too...cannibalism is a hard plot to sell to viewers though, so that was pretty gross!!

What does DB mean? Darling Brother? Tell him that the ultrasound transfer is much easier than stabbing with needles!! All he has to do is watch the screen! 

P.S. There was NO WAY I was letting my hubby stab me with the needles, it was freaky enough knowing I was the one deciding pressure and timing!!


----------



## Kay8

Red - Fingers crossed tightly for you. I am so sorry that it isn't resolving quicker because it stops you from moving forward and causes the disappointment to linger. Good luck for the next U/S. 

Breaking - I planned to test tomorrow (from the beginning) but am now having doubts. I don't want another negative result even if it is still possible to be pregnant. :nope:

Morana - If only - it would be much better, I don't leave until Friday. :growlmad: Worrying about the testing (& lack of symptoms) is currently my major preoccupation, tomorrow though I will start packing. That'll shift my focus. I was super distracted initially and each day was going fine then it fell off the rails Sunday. Yesterday, I kept pretty busy walking all over creation gathering kitchen brochures. We will need to convert the existing kitchen into a nursery and move it into the 'lounge' as they say - more US style with the kitchen & living room all in one large room, once we're well into our second trimester (with either these babies or whenever it actually works), so I've started the idea planning to keep me busy.

My guy is super queasy too (watched zero injections, he could have never given them), HATES hospitals, and did ok during the transfer - he even stood up to get a better view. 

Team - I think DB is Darling Boyfriend but I could be wrong. 

So I typed "How do you symptom spot?" but before I posted I realized I was being a complete idiot. I was thinking of bleeding spotting and I was wondering "how do you make yourself spot?!" I could've kept it to myself but it was SO stupid it's worth sharing to give someone else a laugh. :dohh:

Molly - Yay! It is definitely getting darker!


----------



## Morana

TeamS - Kay's right, it's Darling Boyfriend. Sorry to confuse you! :) 

He actually was there all the injections and insisted on helping me mix the meds but injecting someone... :wacko: The trigger was too uncomfortable to do myself so the choice was either him or my girlfriend and he decided it'll be him.

BTW, he calls himself a father of six for now until we know more about how our embies are doing. :haha:

Molly - that looks promising!

Kay - kitchen planning is fun :) But moving it would require moving all the connections as well, that's double the pain. Does UK require you to get permits for that?


----------



## Kay8

Morana - That's too funny about your DB. Mine called himself "octodad" after the egg collection. Lol. 

I haven't gotten as far as permit issues, but I'm pretty sure we don't need anything if we aren't altering a load bearing wall. I'll work on it, slowly but surely. 

The kitchen "switcheroo" will be a BIG deal and a huge pain! But it is far better than the alternative of trying to move into a bigger place. There is another bubble happening right now in London AND the home buying process is SO uncertain. Nothing like the States where an offer means something. Here, an accepted offer can be outbid at any point, the seller can change their mind, or a number of other disasters. Essentially, the current plan will result in us turning a 1BR into a 1BR with a small second BR/study. Better in the long run I think...


----------



## Seoul

Molly- That is looking good. 

Red- so sorry this is taking so long. Since this was such an early m/c the doctor maybe ok waiting one natural cycle it is usually between 1 and 3 cycles they like to wait. My doctor usually say on the 2nd natural period to call him.

Hope everyone is staying sane waiting.


----------



## Peachy1584

Hello ladies glad everyone is doing so well!

Messica great number of follies!

Kay try to be patient hon it's early

Red I am so sorry it's taking so long but a d&c can be a good thing and get it all cleaned out and fresh for your next cycle :hugs:

Lanet I am so happy Jimmy got his job back!!

Ski welcome dear and you will not know for sure until you have that beta. Best of luck to you!

Afm it's been a rough weekend. Flo was extremely painful so had to use pain meds but beta is negative now. I go in on Thursday for my follow up appt but was already told they wait 90 days between retrievals so next retrieval will be around June 9th so I joined Jenny Craig today and am going to try to drop 25 lbs between now and then. Figure I may as well be productive : )


----------



## lanet

Peachy keen! I'm so happy to hear from you. I'm sorry you had such a rough weekend. That's probably smart of your dr to wait between retrievals even though I know waiting is hard. Good for you joining jenny craig! And lol, I couldn't wait for you to comment on jimmy getting his job back;)


----------



## Peachy1584

Oh Lanet who wouldn't be concerned about Jimmys employment status? : ) My youngest was just complaining yesterday about some show she watches season finale and it not coming back on until 2015. I will have to ask her what it is because I will laugh my ass off if it's the same show : ). Did I miss your bday? If I did I hope you had a very happy day! How is work treating you? I got my hair done thank goodness so It looks nice and clean again. Wish I could foil my own hair. Nightmare getting home with that stupid snow storm but the weather has been decent since so hopefully we've turned that corner.


----------



## lanet

Well this show is very bad, fiona has since had an affair with her boss and his brother and committed a felony. So I hope your youngest isn't watching the same one! Lol. I think a lot of shows recently ended. 
Work is fine, it was kind of neat to see who would've needed to get in if I had been gone, my book is pretty full!
I can foil the top of my hair to touch up, but I wait for my friend to do the all over. My hair is dark though. 
Hopefully you're done with snow! Do you have trees/flowers blooming yet? We do and it's gorgeous! I love spring! 
My bday is Thursday so you haven't missed it. I'm going to work and have a low key dinner out with my 2 fave people, dh and dd.
Do you expect to learn anything at your appt? Do you think they will change protocol so you can get more eggs?


----------



## Peachy1584

A low key dinner sounds lovely. What show is Jimmy on? Fiona should stick to Shrek : ). That's what we'll talk about on Thursday is what my protocol will be next time and why he thinks this cycle didn't work. I hope he's willing to make adjustments and try something different. I hated the hassle of the Lupron but maybe it's what's best for me or just too high of doses for too short of time or maybe we just haven't gotten the right embryo yet. I wish there was some way of knowing what will make it work. The most disappointing thing about the whole cycle for me was not having any get to be frozen. I really wasn't prepared for that even though that's a 50/50 shot as well and ladies have babies all the time without any making it to freeze. What about you are the bcp's being any kinder to you? That will be my real challenge is when I start those again and trying not to stuff my face : ).


----------



## lanet

I know, I'm really hoping I have some to freeze. That would make me feel so much better, like I have a second chance and it's not the end. 
I just don't enjoy bcp. My face is breaking out, I'm annoyed with most people, and boobs hurting, weight gain. Lovely. 2 more weeks. And that seems like an eternity since I already finished this phase once. I should know my thyroid results a week from Friday. I think I'm scared to think too much about it until I hear the results. 
Jimmy and fiona are on Shameless on Showtime. And man I'm hooked! But I do this thing where I get really into books (tv shows too apparently) when I'm going through something. Escapism I think. I need another good book too,


----------



## Kay8

Heeeyyyy Peachy!!! :wave: You've been missed!! :hugs:

I'm sorry that AF was so painful. You poor thing! Yay, for using your time productively and planning to lose weight between cycles. Should this cycle fail that's my precise plan too. I got a lap band in 2012 in order to lose the weight required to get NHS funding but took my foot off the gas as soon as I hit the required threshold and didn't keep pressing on to lose more. 

It's also nice for you you to have a goal of June 9th-ish. 

I find it virtually impossible to be patient when I need to be. :blush:

AFM - I tested (Yes early again, but this time with the FRER) and I do have some light positive line action. It is still super early, it's one week from transfer today so one more week in the 2ww. So, I am not calling it a "big fat positive", for now it'll be a "small thin positive". :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0862.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Peachy1584

Kay Congratulations! :dance: I can definitely see that line! You should be in India not stressing over this phase : )

Lanet I don't have showtime so I think I'm safe from that one : ). It's good to get absorbed in something else and have an escape. I'm sure that thyroid of yours will decide to cooperate besides how couldn't it when they doubled your dose?


----------



## redbrick80

Peachy! Good to hear from you. Sorry AF was a whore:winkwink: glad you are feeling better.

Kay and Molly - beautiful lines! 

Breaking and Ski_trying how are you holding up? 

Ill keep you guys post on what the dr says this morning. :thumbup:


----------



## Kay8

Peachy1584 said:


> Kay Congratulations! :dance: I can definitely see that line! You should be in India not stressing over this phase : )

Thanks! I'm not ready for a full celebration just yet. My "STL" just keeps hope alive. It still isn't darker than the pre-transfer line, if you can believe that. So I'm not fully bought in yet. 

I know, I really just want to get on that :plane: and go adventuring!
We leave tomorrow to stay at an airport hotel to meet his g-ma, and are really off to India on Friday. Although, I am super sad that my elephant tour is likely cancelled because of Maundy Thursday. I waiting to hear if it'll be rescheduled to a day that I can do, the first day offered I'll still be in Mumbai and not yet down to Goa.


----------



## Kay8

Good luck today Red!!


----------



## teamstanlick

Kay8 said:


> I tested (Yes early again, but this time with the FRER) and I do have some light positive line action. It is still super early, it's one week from transfer today so one more week in the 2ww. So, I am not calling it a "big fat positive", for now it'll be a "small thin positive". :winkwink:

Kayyyyyyy! How wonderful! Hopefully that line keeps getting darker and darker!!


----------



## Kay8

Team - Thanks! I hope so too!


----------



## amazingLife

Kay8 said:


> Heeeyyyy Peachy!!! :wave: You've been missed!! :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry that AF was so painful. You poor thing! Yay, for using your time productively and planning to lose weight between cycles. Should this cycle fail that's my precise plan too. I got a lap band in 2012 in order to lose the weight required to get NHS funding but took my foot off the gas as soon as I hit the required threshold and didn't keep pressing on to lose more.
> 
> It's also nice for you you to have a goal of June 9th-ish.
> 
> I find it virtually impossible to be patient when I need to be. :blush:
> 
> AFM - I tested (Yes early again, but this time with the FRER) and I do have some light positive line action. It is still super early, it's one week from transfer today so one more week in the 2ww. So, I am not calling it a "big fat positive", for now it'll be a "small thin positive". :winkwink:

Congrats looks good line :thumbup:


----------



## Kay8

amazingLife said:


> Congrats looks good line :thumbup:

Thank you very much! I'm hoping it gets darker. Fingers tightly crossed.


----------



## lanet

Kay congrats! That's an exciting line!


----------



## mononoke

Hi Ladies:

Good Morning! Glad to be back...just catching and wishing everyone is doing well... 

lanet - practically you are on a 2ww without the anxiousness of testing :) 
I'm glad Jimmy is back on. Like what I said before, I don't have cable so I wait for all the series in Netflix and finish the shows maybe in a week...i'm anxiously waiting for Walking Dead Season 3. Happy Happy Birthday! 

Peachy - that sounds a plan. Do you do any fitness regime too on top of that or you're just basically one of those people that loses weight easily.

Kay and Molly - tests look promising so hold on and keep talking to those embies.

seoul - congratulations! you are very lucky and i think you don't have any problem with implantation at all...most of your attempts did results implantation... 

Team and Breaking - sending you sticky vibes and baby dust.


----------



## Kay8

Mono and Lanet - Thanks!


----------



## Morana

Kay - Looks great, lots of sticky vibes! Hopefully, you'll need those kitchen plans soon :)

Seoul - weren't you supposed to have second beta today? how did your test go?

Peachy - good to see you back :) It's nice that you have a date to start again already. Good luck in your weight loss, if this cycle doesn't work out I'll join you. Let me know how Jenny Craig works out for you, I'm considering my options. If I could drop 20-25 pounds I'd be super happy.

afm - had my transfer today, two nice 8-cells transferred (grade 82) and four more are waiting in the extended culture to see if we have anything to freeze. We got the pictures of the embryos :) Earliest baby pics ever! I'm taking next couple days off work to relax and try to talk the little ones into sticking. And so I join the tww club. Let the waiting begin!
PS. Hate the progesterone gel thing they gave me. Cramps are awful but my clinic says it's not going to affect anything.


----------



## Kay8

Morana - Congratulations on your transfer!! Welcome to the 2ww, you know they say misery loves company. :winkwink: It's not really misery, it's just so stinkin HARD!!! Where's a magic wand or a time machine when you need one?! 

I hope your little ones are listening to their mama! Sticky vibes to you!! 
Also, I hope you get some 'brrr babies' as backup. I found it just mentally reassuring. I hope I don't need mine, but I'm glad it's an option. 

As for the kitchen, I wouldn't dare start with it until we're past the m/c stage because I'd hate to spend a dime on the kitchen then need it for another round of IVF. 

Progesterone gel sound potentially better than an injection or the suppository I'm using. What do you do with the gel?


----------



## Morana

Unfortunately, I don't think the gel is much better than a suppository. It comes packaged like a tampon so you apply it ...ummm... locally :D It's still a bit of a mess but nurses in the clinic told me that's the better of all the options since I'm going to need progesterone anyway.


----------



## MollyNorwood

it will be official with blood tests tomorrow, but here is my FRER from today.
I am 9dp5dt.
 



Attached Files:







aaaaaaaaaaa 001.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lanet

Molly congrats! And morana sounds like you had a great transfer! So jealous of all of you girls! So ready to be there too!


----------



## Seoul

lanet- Good things are worth waiting for maybe all this extra waiting is an indication of a sticky bean right away :) Really hoping it is your case hun! By the way hope you have an amazing Birthday :happydance:

Molly- Congrats looking great hoping its your sticky bean and a very Happy and Healthy 9 months. :happydance:

Kay- That line is very promising hope it keeps getting darker keep on sending pictures :)

Mono- you are right my issues have not been getting the BFP therefore implantation isn't and issue. It is keeping the pregnancy that is difficult somehow somewhere between conception and 10 weeks something seems to go wrong :dohh: I hope it is not the case this time. 

Morana- My second beta was today I am still waiting for the results they said around 4pm Korea time :coffee: I will update as soon as I know.


----------



## MollyNorwood

Thanks girls! Good luck everyone, I hope our luck rubs off on all of you this cycle! :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Molly great line congrats!

Morana hopefully you won't have to worry about weight for another 10 mos!

Red I hope everything went well today!

Mono I am planning on walking 3 miles 4 times a week plus weights/toning. How is baby treating you? Can you feel him a lot more?

Lanet :wine: Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Kay8

Morana - Hmmm, I suppose it is all a hassle but we need the progesterone. On the upside, at least you get a tampon-like applicator - a tiny bit of extra dignity. ;-)

Molly - Congratulations!!! :happydance:

Lanet - It'll be your turn very soon, and we'll be here cheering you on. But focusing on today, I am wishing you a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :dance: :cake:

Seoul - Thanks! I'm hoping that I can make it a little longer without testing again but I know I'll probably do it again tomorrow before my flight. Just waiting until the ODT is a pipe dream. Do you think anyone does it?!

Peachy - I hope your appointment goes well today! :hugs:


----------



## Seoul

Kay- Have a safe flight tomorrow and a fun trip :) 

Peachy- Good Luck at your Dr.'s appointment sorry AF was horrible this weekend. 

AFM the clinic called back my beta is ridiculous 16,540. I was just hoping over 4000. Of coarse I immediately thought it was too high and started researching what it could be, guess I just need to relax. Next Thursday is my ultrasound. I am not sure if we will be able to see a heartbeat by then since it will be just before the 6 week mark but at least it will be nice to know how many.


----------



## Kay8

Seoul said:


> Kay- Have a safe flight tomorrow and a fun trip :)
> 
> Peachy- Good Luck at your Dr.'s appointment sorry AF was horrible this weekend.
> 
> AFM the clinic called back my beta is ridiculous 16,540. I was just hoping over 4000. Of coarse I immediately thought it was too high and started researching what it could be, guess I just need to relax. Next Thursday is my ultrasound. I am not sure if we will be able to see a heartbeat by then since it will be just before the 6 week mark but at least it will be nice to know how many.

Thanks Seoul!! I'm busy packing and cleaning - a friend is coming to London and staying here with her son while we're away. Usually, I leave my place looking like a tornado ran through before I go on vacation because we both tend to pack at the last minute. But this time it has to be company ready before I go. :-({|=

Holy cow!!! :shock: That is amazing! How many did you transfer?


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul I really wouldn't worry at this point. Multiples can cause betas to triple so try to stay positive!!

Kay have a wonderful safe trip!!


----------



## teamstanlick

6DP5DT and there is an ever so faint double line!
Cautiously pregnant...
 



Attached Files:







6DP5DT.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Seoul

Peachy- Thanks.

Kay- we transferred two :)

Team- I can see it. Hope it keeps getting darker :) and that is is a Happy and Healthy 9 months for you


----------



## Kay8

Peachy - Thank you very much! 

Seoul - That's super, maybe the high beta suggests twins! How cool is that?! 

Team - Congratulations!!! :happydance: It is pretty awesome to have a visible line so early. A great sign!!!


----------



## redbrick80

Good Morning Ladies! 

Congrats to all the ladies with their lines! The vibe on this thread is so good right now - it is so nice to see everyone progressing. Best of luck to you all.


Happy Happy Happy Birthday Lanet :wine: Drink it up while you can. Hope you have a fabulous day. 

Seoul - congrats ! try to relax and enjoy until your next appointment. Say away from Dr. Google 

PEachy - good luck today at your appt. Let us know how it goes. 


I went for my apt yesterday and it turned in to a shit show. lol. They sent me to the hospital for a DNC. I was on the add on list in day surgery so we waiting from noon and they finally did the procedure at 8. I had a semi private room to wait and the whole day and procedure cost $0.00 . I love free Canadian health care. 

It went really well. Had a hot OB who works at our clinic. He said I looked familiar - I wanted to say its because I stare at him every time he is in the office. So handsome. 

He says everything is in really good shape and he would be happy to delivery my babies in the future. I feel better than I have in weeks this morning. My body must have been really unhappy - plus I lost 5 lbs lol - which is a nice bonus. 

He said he wants one natural cycle, then we can start stims on the 2nd cycle! 

So all in all life is good today. Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## Kay8

Red - Sorry the appointment went south and you had to go to the hospital. I know you didn't want a DNC but at least it's all done now. I hear you - hooray for free healthcare! I am SO happy that you only have to wait one cycle!!! Of course, you may want more of a break but at least it isn't required! The doctor part cracked me up! :haha:


----------



## Peachy1584

Team I see it! Congratulations!!

Red I think the d&c was a good thing and made your uterus nice and clean. Funny how we can just talk about each other's uteruses. I don't think that's a word. Lmao. Anyhow I am glad you're feeling positive and looking forward to your next cycle. Do you have an idea when it will be? My appt is at noon so I best get ready. I walked the 3 miles around the lake this morning and while I feel good about doing it my body wants to flop. I didn't get off work til almost midnight last night so am on very little sleep and my DS has his first track meet of the season today. I have to say my fat ass seriously revolts at the bleacher seats so I have to bring a pillow : )


----------



## Breaking Dawn

TeamS...I see it....i see the faint line....wow 6dp5? Oh my now I really want to test tomorrow.

Seoul....wow..now that's a beta...you transferred 2...maybe it's twins?!

AFM...Ladies....just read up on your updates....been having a fabulous time at our spa - staycation,. It helped keep my mind off the tww. I'm 5dp5dt and I don't feel anything...i feel very out!!


----------



## mononoke

Red - Glad your D& C went well, its always an added bonus to have a hot doctor doing it...but sometimes can make you feel uncomfortable. I have had experience like that and I can't seem to take the stupid grin off my face when it happens, and I feel really shy to look into his eyes..

Lanet- Happy Birthday, yes..drink up while you can :)...when I was cruising it was torture to look at people getting inebriated while I sip water :(

Peachy - I can definitely feel the lo now and I can't wait when I can have DH get to feel it too. My DD's say they will give him a moniker of Squiddy, because when we were on the ship, I ordered Calamari as my appetizer all the time :)..Pregnancy is hitting me big time... I am lazy and very unproductive...I have cases that I have not touched for days and weeks now...I am not sure if its the pregnancy or I'm having cognitive dissonance...I can't seem to write a pleading and file oppositions when I know the client is simply taking advantage of the system (of course I can't tell that to the client...but I am seriously thinking of telling the office to have someone else work on it...its still within statute of limitations anyway)...I am freaking stressed and I wish I can just run this off....lol..I want another vacation really but so afraid to travel far...

Its nice to hear all the positive in this thread...good vibes.

Kay - have a safe flight to India.

Team - I did see that faint line too..sending you sticky vibes!

Seoul- twins maybe...how exciting!

AFM - I am starting to show and I did buy very few maternity clothes, I asked for hands me down from friends who were pregnant one or two years ago and luckily I got some...I did buy some but mostly necessities such as the maternity bras, maternity band, maternity corporate suits, maternity panties...they are more expensive than regular clothes...I didn't buy a lot because I figure I am only going to use it for nine months. I compared my bump to some women who were on the same weeks with me and I am small compared to them...but then again, with my two DD's they didn't show until six months :)


----------



## lanet

Mono I'm starting to show too and I'm not even pregnant yet;)
Seoul awesome beta!!!
Redbrick I'm with peachy that the d&c was probably a good thing. I'm glad you can get started again soon. 
Team I can see the line!
Kay I'm a weirdo that had to clean my house spotless before vacay anyway bc I hate coming home to a dirty house. 
Thanks for the bday wishes. I had a glass of wine last night. I'm dreaming about my Japanese hibachi dinner tonight!!! And dh and dd got me a gift certificate to a spa and I think I'm going to use it for a mani/pedi.


----------



## Peachy1584

Mono it's ok to feel that way and perhaps passing those kinds of cases off is for the best. You are to be small as like Lanet I am already showing with no Bob's. Squiddy is adorable but let's hope that doesn't continue after he shows up poor guy : ) . I use Bob for baby(ies) on board : )

My appt went well I think. He said we will never know why it didn't work but it's a numbers game (knew that) i have a 50/50 shot of it just not progressing or it having been tubal. Next cycle we will do an endometrial scratch to try and attract the embryos to implant there and start off with higher doses of meds for the first few days to get more follicles going and stim for 1 more day. He said our eggs,sperm and embryos look great so we're just going to try to get more eggs. Got my stitch out too and I didn't know that was today so was embarrassed as all hell because I haven't shaved. Nuts


----------



## lanet

Haha peachy, that's funny that you forgot to shave, in sure they've seen worse. I wax, and only before a dr appt lol. 
The endometrial scratch sounds like a good plan! And the different dosing! Do you feel better about it?


----------



## Peachy1584

Honestly I'm just afraid it's never going to work. He said he cannot guarantee me that it will work but he has absolutely no evidence that it won't. I am glad he's tweaking things and I've heard good things about the scratching. So I will try to be positive about that. He thinks if we get more eggs we will have a better shot at freezing since my numbers were right on this time. I have to have a good egg somewhere in there right? Like 1st cycle out of 9 fertilized 5 went to blast and this time 4 fertilized and 2 went to blast. So it's about half each time and 1 this time was just below requirements to freeze. I hope you get lots of eggs to choose from : ). He did say that it's important to give ovaries a chance to rest as doing back to back cycles can elicit a decreased response to the meds. I hope that wasn't bunnies issue. So hopefully it goes better next time and we have more.


----------



## lanet

It does seem to be the consensus to have a break between cycles. I would certainly need to. I'm glad your dr is trying something different though. Sounds like a good one. 
My dh brought me donuts from this crazy local donut shop and they are like crack! Cannot stop!! 
https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q219/kristylanet/Mobile%20Uploads/image-5.jpg


----------



## teamstanlick

Peachy1584 said:


> I've heard good things about the scratching.

Peachy - We've been trying for just shy of 3 years. I had the endometrial scratch last month and as you saw, this morning I saw a line. Obviously I am still in the very cautious stage, but I haven't seen a line on a pregnancy test in over two years so...the scratch may indeed be doing what it's supposed to! Good luck!


----------



## Morana

lanet - Happy birthday!!! 

Seoul - great numbers! Very excited for you

Kay - have a safe flight, hope you have a lot fun on your trip and disconnect even for a little bit

Mononoke - I'm shocked, there are pregnancy panties?! 

Team - I can see the line too, yay for the second line :)

Red - sucks you had to have a d&c but yay for hot doctor! :) I"m glad you're feeling better. It's nice you can start again so soon, enjoy your break from the needles 

afm - enjoying the side effects of progesterone, it feels like af is about to show up any minute. Hopefully it doesn't :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks Team. I've never had a problem with implantation but he's hoping it draws it to the scratch rather than my little tube : )

Morana everyone feels like that it's perfectly normal : )

Lanet for once I am glad my husband isn't that thoughtful Lol


----------



## messica

Oh Seoul, I am so beyond thrilled for you!!!

And team - I will be keeping fingers crossed for you! How exciting!

Mono - I dream of the day I can buy maternity bras and bands again, until then I will bask in your details lol

Lanet - I seriously started drooling over the pic of your donuts.....what a good hubs you have!!!

Red - catching up on the thread I'm so glad to see you're feeling better :flower:

Kay - if you're willing I hope you share some pics of your trip!

Peachy - We had monitoring Mon, Tue and Wed and the I hadn't shaved since last Saturday.....tbh all the driving got me to a state where I just didn't care anymore. I'm betting (and was banking on the idea that) they've seen far worse over the years lol


afm - 11 days of stims and we're looking at 8/9 follicles, the last couple are not catching up for beans despite our best efforts. Just did my trigger at 7:30. Retrieval will be butt crack of dawn Saturday morning, (God willing) transfer will then be next Thursday. I am straight up done with needles at this point and will be picking up progesterone suppositories after retrieval in lieu of the PIO. The last couple of days one, two, three - *poke* was turning into one, two, three, four.....seventeen, eighteen, nineteen........thirty-six, thirty-.......UGH!!!! I'm tired and bloated with weird back cramps/twinges but not having loads of eggs I'm sure is what's kept this tolerable. I feel for all those who have had many many more, I can't imagine what that must feel like!


----------



## Peachy1584

Messica sorry the driving sucks. I hate driving. I know it all gets to be overwhelming but I pray you have eggs maybe even more than one in each follicle so Congratulations on getting to trigger!!


----------



## lanet

Messica wow you're already done! Good luck on your retrieval! 8/9 sounds like a good number! 
Peachy I almost wish I was having endometrial scratch, how do they do it? Sounds painful!
Morana a little cramping could be a good thing! 
Peachy I have serous donut remorse right now and I just got off the treadmill hoping to burn off at least a sprinkle. Tomorrow I'm going on a diet! At least counting calories until I start stims, I'm way too short for any more pounds. 
Oh and I got the spy birdhouse thing for my bday!!!


----------



## lanet

Peachy and Messica speaking of driving, my dh heard on the news and was trying to keep from me that there is a random shooter in Kansas City shooting at cars and the FBI is involved! 17 so far. Now I'm going to be a REALLY nervous driver when I go back! Hopefully they catch him before then. Maybe that's why my cycle got delayed, God was protecting me.


----------



## Peachy1584

He said it doesn't hurt and that it will be included so I don't have to pay extra. Are you sure it's not the chimps running around?


----------



## Peachy1584

Yay for the birdhouse! My husband hasn't even put mine up yet : ( . Think I will do it myself tomorrow or there's no hope for any to even come.


----------



## lanet

Lol could be! I would love to see a chimp! But no, random shooter on the hwy. comforting!
That's awesome that it's included! How can it not hurt?!


----------



## Peachy1584

It's crazy that they escaped their enclosure. I didn't ask if I had to do the sono again but maybe they just do it during that. Wish I were rich and didn't have to worry about it. I wonder what ccrm does that they have such high success rates. You'd think all other clinics would do the same as them wouldn't you?


----------



## lanet

Are you at a ccrm clinic? I'm so skeptical about some success rates after reading reviews about some not taking patients if they are not an ideal case, so it won't hurt their rates.


----------



## Peachy1584

No but I've seen on a lot on TV about that colorado clinic and people come from all over to go there. If I remember right it was more expensive than most and there's quite the waiting list as well. However I agree there are lots of variables on success rates. Although everything on paper says I'm a perfect candidate and look at my story. You just never know. Not everyone can afford to keep trying until they find the right one.


----------



## teamstanlick

Peachy and Lanet - the endo scratch is not horrible, but it's not painless either. Picture a pap x 10. They are literally poking and scratching your uterus with a long thin needle type thing. 

As far as price goes...I just found out yesterday that Ontario is about to approve one free IVF cycle for women with fertility issues. Quebec and other few provinces already provide this, however before we did our 1 and only round of IVF we researched to see if Ontario was likely to follow suit and the resounding answer was no. So...imagine how cheated I feel this morning that a mere 4 months after my retrieval my government is considering funding it...GAH!

Oh well, I guess if it works, it won't matter to me in the end!


----------



## lanet

A pap x10 sounds pretty horrible! Lol. But I'm a wimp. 
That would feel pretty bad to know the law is changing and you could've had a free cycle! But you're right that if it works you won't care what you paid!
Peachy yeah it would be interesting to see what that clinic does differently. Better lab? I'm really feeling confident in my clinic so far. I like that they aren't so into advertising to get patients, it's very medical, as it should be. I feel like they include and cover all the bases, and I like that they are somewhat cutting edge and do research of their own.


----------



## amazingLife

Can somebody tell what should be ideal endo thickness before embryo transfer..i have my transfer tommorow and it was 7.53 mm today as against 9mm last friday :shrug:,,i was expecting increase in thicknes due to PIO ..my doc dint seem bothered although today i dint have my regular doc for visit.i was almost in :cry:


----------



## Peachy1584

Team you may want to do another cycle in the future so maybe it's a good thing!

Amazing if you are concerned then you should call your clinic now and discuss it with them. Perhaps they will just have you increase your progesterone. As implantation may not happen for a couple days your lining can still thicken up. If he wasn't worried though I would find that reassuring :hugs:

Lanet forget the papx10. You'd do anything to increase your odds : ). I'm glad you feel good about your clinic it certainly helps morale. Did they round up those chimps yet?


----------



## lanet

Yes they lured the chimps with food;)
And heck yeah I would still do the scratch no matter how bad it hurt! I just might need a Valium
Amazing I'm not sure, I've heard they want it over 8 but like peachy said, it still has time, I wonder why it got thinner? Are you taking an estradiol also?


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet mine got thinner as well. The funny thing is that they don't even pay as much attention to it in a fresh cycle as they do a frozen. Here's what I think. When you're stimming it's making estrogen skyrocket because it's such high doses that you're lining thickens quickly but when you stop it slowly thins and the pills certainly aren't as strong. While the progesterone keeps it "good" the lining can still thin a bit without "breaking down" like it does when you get your period. Mine thinned between last follie count and transfer. They said it was normal. Now remember that's just my take on things. For my frozen cycle it was all about lining and my 2 fresh it's just like oh its fine whatever. I will ask for that valium : ). The nurse will be calling next week with my new schedule. The first week of dieting is a real pain in the ass you know that? It takes a while to get used to being hungry all the time.


----------



## amazingLife

Peachy1584 said:


> Team you may want to do another cycle in the future so maybe it's a good thing!
> 
> Amazing if you are concerned then you should call your clinic now and discuss it with them. Perhaps they will just have you increase your progesterone. As implantation may not happen for a couple days your lining can still thicken up. If he wasn't worried though I would find that reassuring :hugs:
> 
> Lanet forget the papx10. You'd do anything to increase your odds : ). I'm glad you feel good about your clinic it certainly helps morale. Did they round up those chimps yet?

yeah looks like my doc is not worried and they are proceeding with transfer..so i shouldnt worry .Thanks for answering


----------



## amazingLife

lanet said:


> Yes they lured the chimps with food;)
> And heck yeah I would still do the scratch no matter how bad it hurt! I just might need a Valium
> Amazing I'm not sure, I've heard they want it over 8 but like peachy said, it still has time, I wonder why it got thinner? Are you taking an estradiol also?

yes lanet i m still on estardial twice a day 2 tablets +PIO.


----------



## redbrick80

teamstanlick said:


> Peachy and Lanet - the endo scratch is not horrible, but it's not painless either. Picture a pap x 10. They are literally poking and scratching your uterus with a long thin needle type thing.
> 
> As far as price goes...I just found out yesterday that Ontario is about to approve one free IVF cycle for women with fertility issues. Quebec and other few provinces already provide this, however before we did our 1 and only round of IVF we researched to see if Ontario was likely to follow suit and the resounding answer was no. So...imagine how cheated I feel this morning that a mere 4 months after my retrieval my government is considering funding it...GAH!
> 
> Oh well, I guess if it works, it won't matter to me in the end!


Team - I heard about this! I'm in Ontario too - hoping it will be available for baby #2!


----------



## redbrick80

Peachy - Are you doing a fresh cycle next time? Looks like we will start again in June too. We be cycle buddies :)


----------



## lanet

Peachy that's good to know in case it happens to me! 
And yes, I've been dieting for 4 1/2 hours so I feel your pain lol! Although I've been counting calories off and on for a year so it's not too big of a shock. I brought my remaining donuts to the girls at work. Even though 2 of them are mean girls...


----------



## Breaking Dawn

TeamS, Red, ..im in Ontario too and my DH sent me the article last night...what timing eh?!

Peachy,...i did an endometrial scratch as well and thought it was not too bad...the scratching part felt like menstrual cramps...bc the uterus muscles are being bothered...they tighten. 

TeamS...did you test again? I just read that you had a scratch before this FET...so did i. 

I'm 6dp5dt....and haven't tested yet....too scared.


----------



## teamstanlick

So...funny story about the endo scratch for me. Never once did they tell me to take any meds in advance for the discomfort. The day I got there for it they said "so, did you take anything?" And I was like..."uh...no one told me to". The Dr. was like "hmmm...okay, well...we'll see how it goes!" Freaked me out, but in the end if was fine, even without meds. 

Red - yes, definitely something to keep in mind if I need another fresh cycle. Still have some frozen embryos available too.

Breaking - was going to test again this morning except I kept waking up because I had to pee (at 3:30, 4:00, 5:00 and 5:30) but kept then falling back asleep, because I didn't want to test until the morning. In the end I had to go at 5:30 because I couldn't fall back asleep, so I didn't have enough pee to test with at 7:30 when I got up!!! I'll test tomorrow morning to see if it's darker. It'll be 8dp5dt tomorrow. 

As for not testing - 6dp5dt is still really early, I understand why you'd be nervous!! I don't know what came over me yesterday when I thought that'd be a good time to test!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Red Yay! Glad we'll have eachother! Yes I'm doing fresh as well. Are they changing your protocol?

Breaking stay away from them if you can because they're evil! Wish I could mange to stay away from them : )

Lanet the mean ones are the best ones to share with. Let them get fat 
: )


----------



## redbrick80

I think so - she mentioned something at the last appointment - but I can't remember lol. I am suppose to go back and check in 5 weeks.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Tested this evening at 6dp5dt.... sooooo shocked !!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lanet

Congrats!!! So exciting breaking!!!!


----------



## Seoul

Congrats Breaking Nice Line:happydance:


----------



## Morana

Congrats Breaking! This looks good!


----------



## Peachy1584

Breaking that's wonderful!!:wohoo:


----------



## amazingLife

Breaking Dawn said:


> Tested this evening at 6dp5dt.... sooooo shocked !!!!!

Congrats that such a nice line!!


----------



## messica

Yay Breaking!!!!!


Question for you all.....before retrieval doc came in and said based on my estrogen levels we were probably looking at only about 5 eggs. Came to, to her letting us know she had gotten **11** Anyone know what that might mean? I'm thrilled to have gotten more than we ever anticipated but now I'm concerned that might indicate poor quality. She said they looked great on first glance but how can there be more than twice as many with such low estrogen? Does estrogen indicate quality? Or is that just because I had more eggs in each follicle?

I was too far out of it to think that much in the moment. A bit sore but not too bad, and now of course the gears are turning at rapid speed. Will get first report from embryologist Monday but it's going to be hard to wait that long.....


----------



## Peachy1584

Messica it's not necessarily about quality or the egg being bad it's about maturity. For instance my first cycle we got 16 eggs which was more than expected but 10 were mature. Your estrogen levels generally correlate with how many mature eggs you have but of course that varies from woman to woman as well. I think it's around 200 per mature egg. This cycle we got 9 eggs and 5 were mature. Now when I say this I am not trying to sound crass and I hope you know that but usually you'd want a lot of eggs for more embryos because you want to have some to freeze. Since you aren't doing that even if you end up with 5 mature you'll still have a couple of great ones for transfer which is all you really want anyways right? I am so happy for you though that you made it through and now you can relax a bit before transfer. I wouldn't worry at all about your embryo report as like I say you'll have a couple for transfer no matter what : )


----------



## Peachy1584

A friend of mine just reminded me that her e2 was over 4000 and she had poor quality eggs that cycle. With everything ivf you just never know I guess.


----------



## messica

Not crass at all peachy, that makes perfect sense and when docs office called just a bit ago to check how i was feeling they said it's hard to know exactly why my numbers were what they were but thats also what they suspect. Likely more mature than not. Its once again a waiting game to sort out the details.

Hubs is having a bit of a change of heart on freezing it seems. He asked for the consent forms to review and we have until transfer to decide. The idea of going through all this again bothers him tremendously, as does the idea of it not being successful. He may or may not come around but when he heard how inexpensive and far less invasive a frozen cycle is this morning by comparison he definitely changed his tune. 

God bless chatty nurses lol


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks so much ladies.

I'm feeling exhausted today and have some cramps pokes and pinches going on.


----------



## Peachy1584

Messica I truly hope he changes his mind if you do have the opportunity to freeze any. It's not only cheaper but way easier on your body and they can be babies if either unsuccessfully or for a sibling later. I can understand not wanting them just hanging around but I'm not sure if I can find a difference in between "discarding " them as they say now or after they've been frozen.


----------



## lanet

That makes sense peachy. They are already embryos. That would be awesome if he changed his mind Messica. Id be scared to let them go before I got my bfp. I'm glad your retrieval went well! It would be so hard to wait all weekend for the results but it will be here before you know it! 
I'm having a hard time at work. I know it's totally me being sensitive but I've started not being able to stand most of the girls here. I feel like they are superficial and after dealing with something like infertility I realized I don't have room for that, that's not what matters in life. They also talk about babies/pregnancy 24/7 and I block it out mostly but can only take so much! I've basically stopped talking to a couple of them, and there's only 7 of us here so it can be awkward. When it comes time to do something all together I just want to say no. I don't want to be bitter but I think it's too late:( they know I've been ttc but don't know about ivf and I would never tell them. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Morana

lanet said:


> Id be scared to let them go before I got my bfp.

That's how I feel too. We've decided to freeze ours if any make it to freezing stage. Hopefully he changes his mind, Messica!

Lanet - sorry to hear that. I really don't know what to say though... I tried to keep my own IVF under wraps too and I work in the department full of women, but I guess I'm lucky... Some of the ladies I work with never had children either by choice or circumstance and the ones that do have enough sense not to discuss it endlessly. Now I appreciate them more

afm - feeling stressed today. For no particular reason either, nothing changed since yesterday but I today I feel like nothing worked and it'll be a bust :( Looks like tww is here full force. Also I have to wait till Mon do hear if any of 4 embies I had in extended culture made it to freezing, that adds to the stress. I'd feel much better if I knew I had some frosties... oh, well. Nothing to do now but wait


----------



## teamstanlick

Congratulations Breaking. What a wonderful sight!

As for me, my line has progressively gotten lighter and lighter on day 7 and day 8 P5DT, so I'm worried that means another chemical...thoughts?


----------



## Peachy1584

Morana the 2ww is torture and one thing I learned is that my negative cycle felt no different than my positive. Hang in there and try to keep busy best you can. Could you order showtime and watch Jimmy? : )

Team are you using the same brand test? I know those lines are evil hon and I can totally feel your pain :hugs:

Lanet aren't all hair stylists superficial? OK ok jokes aside I know how hard it is to deal with others when you're going through something so difficult and everything else seems so trivial. The gal that normally does my hair has a now 4 month old boy and while she was in the early stages she'd say things like " I only want a boy and it had better be a boy" she would bitch about her husband not being into it at all and it was so obvious she wasn't either. What happened to just wanting a happy healthy baby?I tried hard when she came back from maternity leave to get an appt on a day she didn't work. Just keep everything impersonal and chat about the weather if you have to. I work in a restaurant remember? Although of course because of my position they're all nice to me even though I know they wouldn't be if I were just another employee and that makes me nauseous as well. I would rather have people be authentic. I pity them sometimes.


----------



## lanet

I'm debating telling them bc I'm wondering if me having a secret is making me seem more distant and bitchy. But I seriously don't think I can trust them with the info. Then if one of them got pregnant accidentally I would feel so stupid. They do know I've been trying for a long time and they still come to me and say shit like "I think I might be pregnant, my boobs hurt" even though they aren't pregnant and they don't say it to anyone else! They also make sure to tell me when so and so is accidentally pregnant. That seems insensitive to me, or maybe I'm just so highly sensitive. But it's causing a serious rift. Better to be able to pretend it doesn't bother me I guess. I do try to keep things impersonal, but all day I hear stories coming from each chair, not only my clients. A client was recently in and she has a 1 year old and then just had twins...accidentally! And her husband cried when they told them bc he didn't want that many! And THEN she named one my boy name Oliver. I had to hear her whole birth story. And I just had to keep a poker face. It's so very difficult. I know if I do tell one person I have to be prepared for them all to know. Sometimes I want to quit and become a hermit. Lol. Just can't this stage on my life be over already?!
Team I really hope it's not a chemical, you've had one before? Could it be urine is more diluted or something?


----------



## Peachy1584

I wish I could quit too that's why I play that stupid publishers clearing house crap. Oh what I could do with $7,000 a week. I wouldn't tell them if I were you. It's hard enough with people you love that love you. Others just don't understand and I don't want you to be even more hurt if they continue saying insensitive things actually knowing what's going on with you. Or worse trying to be careful with everything they say like you can't handle/deal with things. People are Assholes : ) . I wonder why it autocorrected that word to capitalize it. Hmm maybe autocorrect agrees : ). Maybe make a bigger effort to tune them out and keep your eyes on the prize. I have a little cartoon I keep trying to put on here and am having trouble and here I thought it figured out humph!


----------



## Peachy1584




----------



## lanet

Haha that's so cute! 
And true words peachy, thanks. I just want to come back from vacay pregnant and not tell them until I give birth!


----------



## teamstanlick

Cute cartoon!

As for me, I've been using FRER with first morning urine, so...it's not looking good. The line is pretty much completely gone this morning at 9DP5DT...:(

Go in for my BETA tomorrow, so I guess I will see. 
Yes, I've had two chemical pregnancies, I just don't know why I can't hold onto my babies? This is my third pregnancy and my third chemical...

On the bright side...it's been well over two years since I saw a line on an HPT, so that's progress I think.


----------



## Peachy1584

Team I am so very sorry for your loss. Yes it is a loss and it hurts. I have had so many struggles with those lines. It seems so impossible to wait for your beta so we torture ourselves with those sticks. Of course you won't know for absolute certainty until tomorrow but if you're right I hope you are able to continue trying. Have you done all sorts of testing to try to find out what the issue may be? If your beta comes back negative make sure to tell your RE (not just the nurses that call you) that you did have positive tests. The unfortunate thing is that without testing for everything you never know if it was an issue with implantation or an issue with the embryo. For me it seems to be my embryos and we're just searching for the right one.


----------



## Seoul

team- So sorry to hear that. I hope you get some answers soon:hugs: 

Lanet- that has to be torture hearing your clients and co workers talk about things like that. Your a trooper. 

AFM-had a bit of a scare yesterday I went to the zoo yesterday and went I went to the rest room I had a bit of red on my progesterone discharge (sorry tmi) It was only the tiny bit and haven't had any more but it really freaked me out as I have also had salmon colored discharge for days now but it is only the progesterone discharge everything else is clear :shrug:. Its hard to not get bitter of women who never had any issues conceiving and keeping the pregnancy. Guess more waiting and hoping.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

TeamS...I'm so sorry :hugs: I've had a chemical and it is such a sad feeling of loss. Hang in there....

Seoul...I've been having cramps ever since I tested and I worry when I go pee that I'm going to see red discharge too....

AFM ....tomorrow is 9dpt and I'm going in for my beta. Praying for good numbers....to put my mind at ease.


----------



## Seoul

Breaking- good luck tomorrow hope you have fabulous numbers! Have you POAS again too see how dark the line is?


----------



## lanet

So sorry team:(
Good luck tomorrow breaking. 
Seoul I'm sure everything is fine, when is your scan?


----------



## Peachy1584

Breaking best of luck tomorrow I'm sure your numbers will be great!

Seoul I'm sorry you're worried but you really shouldn't be hon. Sounds like you really aren't even spotting which is super common and so is actual bleeding especially in ivf. I wonder why that is.. Can't wait for you to have your u/s so you can put your mind at ease.

Lanet are you feeling a little less hostile? : ). I am because I took a Benadryl and I wouldn't even be up if I didn't have to wait for DH's stupid laundry. He wears dress clothes to work so they get wrinkled if they sit in the dryer. I decided all the bedding in the house had to be washed today so I screwed myself I guess. If he didn't rake the leaves I wouldn't do it : )


----------



## lanet

I had a better day today, probably because it was my day off and I could stay in my house! One of my coworkers husband died. (One that I like, she's 59, kind of our "shop mom") so I went to the visitation today, funeral is tomorrow. All the girls wanted to go together but I just couldn't do it. One girl went with me instead of "the group". I just can't be around them right now. I can't imagine what they think of my behavior. There's a big hair show coming up too, right when I will (hopefully) be in the middle of ivf, so I'll have to blow them off then too. Oh well. 
Tomorrow I get to use my bday gift cert from dh to get a mani pedi with dd after school! Looking forward to it. We had 70 degree weather today and now chance of snow. 
Sorry you're up doing laundry, I do all the laundry in the house, including bedding, every weekend and I just put the last of it away!
When I first read your post I thought you said your dh wears clothes to work and I was thinking as opposed to what?! Haha! Isn't that Benadryl making you sleepy?


----------



## Seoul

well ladies there is more blood today so not looking good for me. I go to the doctor first thing in the morning. I also started getting cramping on my right side its not a lot of blood but I feel it will just increase:cry: lets hope I am wrong.


----------



## Morana

Team - sorry to hear that

Breaking - good luck with your tests! Hopefully everything continues to look good.

Peachy - I was so happy when DB's company changed the dress code to casual. Now he wears dress clothes only on occasions and it's so much better! This way his dressy clothes can just go to the dry cleaners and not break the budget :)

Lanet - can you maybe just embellish a little and say you're dealing with some health issues without giving out the details? Maybe that'll diffuse the situation a bit.

Seoul - oh, sorry to hear you're worried.. my clinic warned me right away there could be some spotting with progesterone supplement that I'm using (crinone gel). Hopefully it's just something similar


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul I think you should call your clinic and share your concerns with them. Make sure to adequately convey your anxiety/stress over the situation and hopefully they will get you in early for your u/s or at the very least more bloodwork. Just don't be surprised if they are laid back about it because as I said it's just so common. It could be absolutely nothing. Your betas were very high so it could just be making room for more than one. If your RE won't get you in you could always take a trip to the ER and there they definitely will check everything out. :hugs:

Lanet i am sorry about your friends husband. Unless her husband was a lot older that her that's way too young. I have 5 beds to clean and 4-5 extra blankets on each so usually I split it up. Benadryl does make me tired and I only take 1. I fell asleep til 12 then got up and hung everything up and went back to bed. My acid reflux has been evil too. I think this stress is giving me an ulcer. Do you go to hair shows often? You should ask to model in it : )


----------



## Peachy1584

Sorry Seoul I just saw you get to go in right away in the morning. I forget about the time difference. In the meantime try to stay off your feet and relax your body if not your mind..


----------



## redbrick80

Good Morning Ladies! 

Hope everyone had a relaxing weekend. Just doing my usual Monday morning catch up. 

Team - I'm so sorry :hugs: 

Breaking - Good luck today!

Lanet - Sorry to hear about your co-workers... I can completely picture the "type" of people your are talking about 

Seoul - As peachy said, spotting on progesterone is completely normal. I think the cervix can become irritated, but I would call the clinic just to be safe.

Nothing new over here. I feel pretty good, still spotting. They said it could last 2 weeks. So thats about it. Enjoying some wine every now and then which is always delish. Short week for work - off to the cottage for Easter this weekend. It can't come soon enough !


----------



## lanet

Peachy yes it's very sad, he was only 60. They had been married close to 40 years. I can't imagine and it's one of those situations where i want to comfort her but i know no words can help. 
Sorry about your reflux! Stress can do a number on our bodies. I can't believe you got out of bed to finish laundry! I wouldn't have made it. And I don't have near that much bedding to wash! 
Seoul I'm so sorry you're scared. Just try to remember like the other girls said, there are many reasons for spotting during pregnancy and lots of them aren't a cause for concern. Let us know what the dr says. 
Thanks ladies for letting me vent about my coworkers, I know the biggest part is probably me being overly sensitive but I can't seem to help that right now.


----------



## lanet

Oh and peachy we go to a big hair show in st Louis every couple of years. It's all weekend and usually lots of fun. Trust me it would be scary to be a model, they do crazy things to them!!!


----------



## lanet

Sorry for the triple post, now a person just died in a shooting on the hwy in KC early this morning! Please catch that guy before I have to drive back up there or I'm going to need an armored car!!!


----------



## redbrick80

lanet - that is just nuts! I really hope they catch them before you go!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lanet...sorry to hear co workers are a pain. yikes those shootings sound scary...they should really catch that guy!

Seoul...seeing blood is scary and worriesomw and hoepfully it's just irritation from the progesterone. 

Thx for the support ladies. I went in for beta this morning. And will be expecting a call today.


----------



## Morana

Whoo-hoo! Just got a call from my clinic, they were able to freeze 2 of 4 embies we had in extended culture. I'm really excited about it, the program that we got includes two fresh and two frozen cycles and this means we won't lose that frozen cycle.


----------



## Peachy1584

Morana wonderful news!:dance:

Lanet you just be careful and don't talk to strangers! Straight to the clinic and straight back where you feel safe.


----------



## teamstanlick

Beta this morning came back negative. 

I know and you know there aren't any words to make it better.

I just want to rage. I don't understand. How can I not get to have a baby but I just heard on the news this morning that there are people out there who kill their own children and keep them in boxes in their garage. 7 children over 10 years. Like WTF?! 

I don't get it. I would be such a great mom, and my husband would be such a great dad. It's bullshit. I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## messica

Team - my heart just hurts for you :(

Breaking - praying for a fantastic phone call for you!

Lanet - holy yikes girl! Stay safe!!!

Morana - WOOT WOOT!

Seoul - praying your fears are eased soon and the bleeding you're experiencing is harmless. It's so easy to say try to stay calm, I understand how stressful it must be :(


afm - embryologist called a bit ago and said of our 11 eggs retrieved 8 were mature (!!!). Of the 8, 6 fertilized and are looking fantastic (four better than average but the remaining two are still in the 2-5 expected cell division rate). I feel like for the first time throughout all of this we finally have a glimmer of HOPE. They will call and update again Wednesday but other than that we're looking at Thursday for transfer :cloud9:


----------



## Peachy1584

Team it never makes any sense. I had never used the term gutted until I did ivf and it's so fitting. Give yourself time to rage and freak out all you want because it isn't fair. Be good to yourself because you need it. If you were here I would share my nutter butters with you. Well if I hadn't eaten them all I would and that's kind of a big deal because they're my favorites and I gave up chocolate for Lent : ). When you're ready to move forward I hope your RE has some suggestions and you are able to cycle again :hugs:

Messica that's fabulous news! Did you guys make a decision on freezing?


----------



## redbrick80

Team - :hugs: Infertility is a real whore...I hate her


----------



## lanet

Morana and Messica that's great news!!! 
Seoul and breaking any word yet?
Team you're right there are no words and it's not fair. I read that same shitty news story today. Things like that make me question everything. Thinking of you girl. 

My ivf coordinator originally told me to take my last bcp Monday the 21st. Now I notice today on my calendar the nurse changed it to the 19th. I wonder why? Stims don't start until 24th, so that's more days in between than last time. Could it be bc af didn't come until 2 days later than expected last time so they are adjusting?


----------



## messica

peachy - he's not quite there yet but no decision made either way. I did talk with embryologist this morning when they called though asking if it was possible to bring any remaining blasts home. Hubs primary fear with freezing is that if they sit there long enough they won't seem as "real" anymore, and ultimately they'll end up being thrown away with no regard to the lives they are (the way he says it just drips with emotion that breaks my heart, the notion genuinely bothers him). Embryologist said we have the option at any point of taking them home. As in he'll put them in a sealed tube and we can memorialize them regardless of whether they'd ever been frozen. He really liked that idea and so do I. I saw a woman in Australia on youtube who's clinic who offered that service and I was very pleased they were open to doing it for us. 

Fresh or frozen they'll all end up home and not just removed from our lives and forgotten. At the end of the day that respect is his ethical sticking point. I do think that'll end up being our happy medium.


----------



## lanet

That's beautiful Messica. My dh has also been very adamant that we must donate and not discard any leftover embies bc they are living. I can't get comfortable with donating. 
Team did your dr have anything to say about your positive tests or why you might've had chemicals in the past?


----------



## messica

I can't get on board with donating ours either lanet. I admire the heck out of the women who can and do, there are just too many unknowns for me to feel comfortable with it.

I've been googling this morning and found yet another option called "compassionate transfer." I am relieved to read about other couples who struggle with the decision (not relieved that they also struggle, but in finding out we are not alone), and ultimately find a way to come to terms and deal with things in a way that sits right with their hearts.

https://www.parenting.com/article/the-fate-of-frozen-embryos


----------



## lanet

I had read about that too, I wonder how much it would cost? Honestly I feel like if I just had 1 leftover I would just try to carry it to term eventually. But if I had say 8....idk what I would do. I would be paying the storage fee for years I guess.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

teamstanlick said:


> Beta this morning came back negative.
> 
> I know and you know there aren't any words to make it better.
> 
> I just want to rage. I don't understand. How can I not get to have a baby but I just heard on the news this morning that there are people out there who kill their own children and keep them in boxes in their garage. 7 children over 10 years. Like WTF?!
> 
> I don't get it. I would be such a great mom, and my husband would be such a great dad. It's bullshit. I don't know what to do anymore.

I'm so sad to read this...

.the only thing we all can do after this is to let it out..vent...cry...and then pick up have hope to keep trying...

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Messica...great news in the embies. grow little ones grow!!

I was reading your posts with Lanet...and i too didn't want to just throw away our embies but I didn't feel comfortable donating them....i think that's amazing gift....but it's not for me. so we decided to donate them for research....hopefully we will be giving back in a way that will help fight infertility. 

AFM. My beta is at 356 today 9dp5dt (14dpo). The nurse said this is quite high and if we had transferred 2 embryos she would think it was twins. 

I didn't ask her...but now I'm thinking...ok. but we only have one. ...so is this beta too high? 

I go back on wed for another beta. Oh and my progesterone was 60.


----------



## lanet

Breaking it's not too high! Some are just higher than others! That's amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## teamstanlick

Peachy1584 said:


> Team it never makes any sense. I had never used the term gutted until I did ivf and it's so fitting. Give yourself time to rage and freak out all you want because it isn't fair. Be good to yourself because you need it. If you were here I would share my nutter butters with you. Well if I hadn't eaten them all I would and that's kind of a big deal because they're my favorites and I gave up chocolate for Lent : ). When you're ready to move forward I hope your RE has some suggestions and you are able to cycle again :hugs:

Lol - thanks for the smile.


----------



## teamstanlick

lanet said:


> Team did your dr have anything to say about your positive tests or why you might've had chemicals in the past?

Actually, I'm a little pissed at my clinic right now. They called and left a message that my test was negative. That's it. So I called back and left a message asking for more details, like if there was a number at all. I explained the 4 light positive HPTs and asked what the next step was.

Got a voicemail back saying that it was definitely negative, and that the light HPTs were caused by taking trigger shot...only, I didn't take a trigger shot because I ovulated naturally... 

So now I'm pissed off that they aren't taking my brief pregnancy seriously and just assume my situation follows what others do. I called back again, but got the answering machine again. I told them I didn't take ovidrel and that the positives were true HCG and again asked what happens now...

That was over 2 hours ago...maybe they're pissed I called them on the bullshit?


----------



## Morana

Team - Hugs! In my clinic it's usually nurses who answer the call, maybe you need to speak with a doctor instead? Looks like they didn't look in your chart and just gave you a standard answer. That's no way to do it though...

Breaking - Great number! Remember, even if you transferred one it might still decide to split and become twins ;)


----------



## messica

Team - I would guess they're not pissed you're calling them out, but scared because it sounds like someone's dropping the ball with checking your chart before they left that message. I'm hoping your actual doc calls you asap, you deserve an explanation as well as some direction on what it all means and what happens next. I'd demand at least that much and raise hell if I didn't get a call back today....


----------



## lanet

Team I would be upset too. I had a miscarriage once at 9 weeks, I had been to the er a week before and had an ultrasound, saw the heartbeat etc. well when I finally miscarried and went to a bigger hospital they said I had a blighted ovum. I guess because by then there wasn't anything else. But they were wrong bc I had seen a heartbeat! Sometimes drs just guess. How did you ovulate on your own? Was it on accident? I hope you get an answer on your chemicals. Thyroid is good? Just asking bc I read that even slightly off can cause chemicals.


----------



## teamstanlick

lanet said:


> Team how did you ovulate on your own? Was it on accident? I hope you get an answer on your chemicals. Thyroid is good? Just asking bc I read that even slightly off can cause chemicals.

I always ovulate naturally. Every month. I have a 28 day cycle. My husband's dudes do what they're supposed to. I don't have blocked tubes. My lining is always perfect. I sound like I'm bragging...I'm not. Apparently, there's nothing wrong with us but I keep having chemical pregnancies.

Just before this transfer my clinic had me go get my thyroid checked by an outside lab because the clinic's bloodwork came back with it "slightly higher than we'd like to see, but still in the range of normal". I never heard back the results of the outside lab testing, so I assumed it was fine. Maybe I will check on that.


----------



## lanet

So you did a fet? 
There was a study on subclinical hypothyroid, meaning just barely low. It's the one that showed negative results. That's why my dr cancelled my cycle even though my numbers were only a little high. (High tsh=low thyroid) you might at least get your numbers. Mine were 3.3 and I was cancelled bc they want it between 1-2.


----------



## lanet

Have you been tested for natural killer cells? I know how frustrating it is to be unexplained. I was always told I was textbook, we finally got a diagnosis in December after 3 years.


----------



## Seoul

Team- That really sucks. I hope your doctors are able to work out what is causing the problem. Have you both had genetic testing done yet? 

Breaking- Sounds like a great beta. Hope you have a very Happy and Healthy 9 months. 

messica- I am so happy your embies are doing so well. Best of luck at transfer. 

AFM I decided not to go into the Doctor's this morning since my bleeding completely stopped. Like you ladies mentioned I will take it as normal spotting and go to my appointment as scheduled. I saw no point of going there and having a transvaginal ultrasound that might just irritate me more. I want to give it a couple more days of observation so that when I go in for my regular scheduled appointment I can appropriately tell him this is what has been going on and then they can make a better judgement. I have been through 3 losses and one pregnancy and know that in the end all we can do is wait. I guess I freak out because with DD I never bled and with all my other pregnancies as soon as "spotting" began it quickly turned into full blown miscarriage so as soon as I saw red I figured oh here we go again.


----------



## Morana

Seoul - fxd nothing else shows up and you can relax :)

afm - stupidly poas'd on 6dp3dt. I kinda knew nothing would show up since it's early and I got up to pee like 3 times last night but I'm still disappointed. Funny how that works. Hopefully this will let me wait for at least 9dp or all the way for my beta on Monday.


----------



## redbrick80

Morana said:


> Seoul - fxd nothing else shows up and you can relax :)
> 
> afm - stupidly poas'd on 6dp3dt. I kinda knew nothing would show up since it's early and I got up to pee like 3 times last night but I'm still disappointed. Funny how that works. Hopefully this will let me wait for at least 9dp or all the way for my beta on Monday.

I think getting up to pee 3 times last night is a good sign :)


----------



## lanet

Seoul I'm so glad the bleeding stopped! You're right that all you can do is wait. 
Morana yes too early but I know how bad a bfn feels even when you know it's early.


----------



## Morana

Red - lol, love that theory only that started happening right after I started estrogen pills. I really need some sleep! 

Lanet - thanks. It still hurts somehow but at least for now I get to keep telling myself it's too early to give up :)


----------



## teamstanlick

lanet said:


> So you did a fet?
> There was a study on subclinical hypothyroid, meaning just barely low. It's the one that showed negative results. That's why my dr cancelled my cycle even though my numbers were only a little high. (High tsh=low thyroid) you might at least get your numbers. Mine were 3.3 and I was cancelled bc they want it between 1-2. Have you been tested for natural killer cells? I know how frustrating it is to be unexplained. I was always told I was textbook, we finally got a diagnosis in December after 3 years.

Yes, this was our first FET. It didn't have to be medicated because I ovulate naturally every month, which I guess is something good. 

I will definitely look into that. I will be supremely pissed if that is a factor. How can they take my money and take my money and take my fucking money and have my heart broken over and over and be able to know with one little blood test? 

BTW what are natural killer cells? How do you get tested for that?
Thanks for info.


----------



## teamstanlick

Seoul said:


> Team- That really sucks. I hope your doctors are able to work out what is causing the problem. Have you both had genetic testing done yet?

No genetic testing done. That hasn't even been offered. Is that something we should consider? Kamsahamnida for the info. 

Also - where in Seoul are you located? I lived just north of Seoul in Hwajeong for a year teaching English.


----------



## lanet

Team that may not be the problem, but worth checking, and maybe the natural killer cells too. Did you take baby aspirin after transfer? 
My dr is the director of a recurrent pregnant loss program at university of Kansas so she has lots of good protocols.


----------



## Seoul

Team- I live in Bundang just south of Seoul what a small world that you have lived here. Ok so remind me how many chemicals have you had? See the thing that sucks is most doctors don't get anything started until you have had 3 losses before they put you in the recurrent miscarriage category and do testing. To be honest I think all patients that get to the IVF stage should have it done I mean you get all this way you may as well get all of the tests so you know exactly what you are dealing with. I would ask your RE that you want the complete set of testing for explanations to recurrent miscarriages and see what his opinion is. They test a variety of clotting factors genetics on both you and your husband to see if any genetic mutations could be causing the issues. They also take levels of different hormones including your thyroid and a whole bunch of other ones at various occasions and then go from there. With me my husband was normal for everything but his count was borderline line but in the normal range. They also found one of my clotting factors to be slightly elevated on two occasions and now I take aspirin through the first half of my pregnancy. They also saw that it may be beneficial for me to take extra folic acid during pregnancy I forget why exactly. I mean something has to be causing the chemicals. Being that it is so early on all of the above issues could be factors clotting not clotting genetic mutations that just cause the whole pregnancy to a complete halt. You could also ask for your medical records and see exactly what they have tested and then confront the doctor about them and ask what other things he can test for.

Do you have frozen embryo's? you could also have those tested and then you would get a better picture as well. Of coarse all of this cost money and is excruciatingly over whelming. So sorry you are going through all of this. I really hope your doc is willing to work with you and get to the bottom of it.


----------



## messica

team - I don't know much about it but I know the clinic I'm at offers some pretty extensive testing for couples who have suffered multiple losses. I haven't heard anything about killer cells but there was lots gone over at consult that they can look into in the way of genetics, immunity issues and hormone levels being an issue. I am hoping yours offers such a thing as well and although I imagine it would be nerve wracking as heck, maybe undergoing some of those would yield you some answers and a solution. I hope they not only offer it but are motivated to help you sort out what's up. It's got to be so hard to keep getting hopes up only for things to end like this :(


----------



## teamstanlick

Thanks for info Messica.

Seoul - this was my third pregnancy and third chemical. We still have 3 frozen embryos. I will definitely ask my Dr. about all of this. Thank you for sharing...it's info I didn't know anything about. 

Lanet - yes, I took baby aspirin for the first time after this transfer. It may have helped...I don't know. I mean it was the first pregnancy I've had in over 2 1/2 years, so maybe it did, or maybe the endo scratch helped too. It's just unfortunate that it ended (again) in a chemical. I'll definitely speak with my Dr. about any testing that can be done before I spend another $1500 to use my frozen embies. 

Thanks for info ladies. 
TS


----------



## Breaking Dawn

TeamS...did you take Prednisone as well?

It's to reduce your body's immune system so it doesn't attack the embie as a foreign object.

I had endo scratch and was on both baby aspirin and Prednisone. 

AFM...had a night of vomiting last night. Woke up noxious and didn't get back to sleep until my stomach had completely emptied. I stayed by the floor of the bath....reminded me of drinking nights lol.


----------



## teamstanlick

Breaking Dawn said:


> TeamS...did you take Prednisone as well?
> 
> It's to reduce your body's immune system so it doesn't attack the embie as a foreign object.
> 
> I had endo scratch and was on both baby aspirin and Prednisone.
> 
> AFM...had a night of vomiting last night. Woke up noxious and didn't get back to sleep until my stomach had completely emptied. I stayed by the floor of the bath....reminded me of drinking nights lol.

No prednisone - I'll ask about that. I was only on progesterone and baby aspirin. 

P.S. It's a damn good reason to spend time making sacrifices to the porcelain god! Way better than drinking nights! :winkwink:


----------



## messica

breaking - is the prednisone use typical, or just for those with multiple loses? 

I'm wondering the same about the asprin. My RE said *not* to take it which contradicts everything I'd done up to this point. 

So glad to hear you were callin' dinosaurs last night! WOOHOO!!!! Was today repeat beta day too? 



afm - embryologist called this morning to report 4 are still trucking along better than the other two but no one is out yet! Not quite to blast stage but they suspect all will make it there by tomorrow. Transfer is scheduled for 10:30am :happydance:


----------



## redbrick80

Messica - yay!!! That is wonderful news :) So exciting. Are you transferring one or two?


----------



## messica

Will definitely be transferring two red. I'm hoping it'll up our odds of holding onto one although hubs is on the "want twins so bad it's driving him insane" train lol

When I called him with the update this morning he immediately asked if we'd gotten our new checkbooks in the mail yet because we'd run out last week. When I asked him why he was worried about it he said so we can pay ART to freeze *whoever* isn't chosen tomorrow. Not which ever one's, but *who.* It sounds as if this has now become much more real to him and he obviously isn't ready to let "anyone" go unless/until we know what's going to happen. I'm a bit surprised, but that's also sort of been his processing pattern from the very beginning. Very resistant, then heart takes over :thumbup:


----------



## lanet

Sounds like everything is going great Messica! Good luck tomorrow! 
I will also be taking a steroid and baby aspirin, standard protocol at my clinic 
I'm getting my blood drawn for thyroid right now... Please be normal!


----------



## messica

Fingers and toes crossed for perfect results lanet!


----------



## redbrick80

Good luck Lanet! 

Afm, I got a call from the nurse at the clinic today and they had a meeting to review my failed cycle. She wants me to start Co Enzyme Q10 once a day and DHEA 3 times a day. She said is so I can produce the best eggs possible and it will help with cell division....from everything I have read on Dr Google is sounds like I have old eggs and am going in to menopause....wtf. She assured me I am fine and this is the best course of action. Meet with the Dr on Monday 28th...she will be straight up with me. 

Anyone else taking Co enzyme Q10 and DHEA or have any info on it?


----------



## lanet

My prenatal has dhea in it, I had my dh on the co q.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Messica...my RE does Aspirin Prednisone combination as typical protocol. 

LOL @ calling dinosaurs! 

TeamS...yes ask your RE. And you're right being sick bc of this reason is way better than being drunk! 

AFM..here's the beta update...

My 2nd beta is 792.3 (from 356). My progesterone is now 29 (dropped from 60).

they want me back for a third beta...guess this anxiety never ends..

Not sure what to think about the P#...all I know is that the nurse was not concerned and i read it should stay above 20.


----------



## Seoul

Messica- Good Luck tomorrow. 

Breaking- Yeyy on the beta hope everything keeps moving along well for you. 

AFM- Had my first u/s today. Definitely got twins on board but we could only see one of the heartbeats. The doctor says it is probably early for that one and that it will probably catch up. Says there is an 80 percent chance it will catch up just fine and 20 percent that it will end as a vanishing twin. Lets see what happens. The heartbeat on Thing 1 seemed a bit low at 97 bpm but the doctor wasn't concerned at all so I guess I will just take it as it is. I go back in two weeks for another scan. Also I switched over from the crinone gel to progesterone injections. I told him I would rather have a sore butt than keep having that yucky discharge that just makes me super nervous when ever it turns a strange color. Just praying both my little ones keep developing :)


----------



## redbrick80

Seoul - that is so exciting. Fingers crossed for 2 strong and healthy babies. 

Breaking - I think you are completely right...the anxiety never ends. When is your 3rd beta? best of luck.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Seoul..thats wonderful ...Fx both grow strong :)

Red..thx hun. My third beta is tomorrow morning....praying it's a great number and I can stop beta bloods.


----------



## Kay8

Im so sorry Im so behind - Ive been completely offline for large chunks. (Mainly due to being busy or out of the hotel, not because of lack of internet.) I hope everyone is gearing up for a great Easter weekend. 

Messica - Pics as requested! The skyline views were from our hotel in Mumbai. (Were in Goa now.) The washline pics are from an amazing open air laundry service. All the other pics are on my OHs fancy camera.

Congratulations on the egg collection, fertilization and your DHs change of heart! I hope your transfer goes smoothly and your 2ww goes quickly!

Ive never heard of the option to take the unused embryos home. That is great to have the option. I think we signed to allow them at the appropriate time to use them for training (new embryologists have to learn to do stuff sometime, right?) and research. 

Breaking - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :happydance: Im so happy to hear that your beta numbers are rising nicely!! Best wishes for the third one!

Peachy - I LOVE that cartoon! :haha:


Team - I am so sorry for your sad news. My heart hurts for you. The fleeting positive seems worse than a BFN. :hugs:

Morana - Congratulations on getting two frozen.

Testing early is an easy trap to fall into. The 2ww just creates a giant hole under the most attractive cuddly cooing mirage, you step towards it then youre at the bottom of a pit. 

Lanet - I hope your thyroid test came back ok! 

Seoul - Congratulations on the twins!!! That is so exciting!! 

AFM - Despite being away, I tested early on 10dp5dt and again on my OTD - both were unmistakable BFPs!!!! It hasnt actually seemed real. Every night I take the sticks out and lay them by the bedside in case I wake up thinking it was all a dream. Pathetic, I know, but even more pathetic - Ive been taking them with me everywhere for fear housekeeping will accidentally throw them away. Ive never had a positive test and am so encouraged by them that even getting to the BFP is a huge win in this journey no matter what happens next. I now know I can GET pregnant - it remains to be seen whether I can STAY pregnant.
 



Attached Files:







Mumbai - Day.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 5









Mumbai - Sunset.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 5









Mumbai - Night.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 4









Mumbai - Dhobi Ghat.jpg
File size: 62.6 KB
Views: 5









photo (7).jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Peachy1584

Messica great report! Yay for transfer!

Breaking sounds like a great beta to me!

Seoul huge congrats on 2 babies hope the little one catches up perfectly!

Kay what amazing photos! Can't think of a better way to pass time!

Red did they say anything about egg quality during the first cycle?

Lanet fx'd your thyroid cooperates!


----------



## Peachy1584

Team I hope you are now armed with a long list for the doc to get things figured out. I'm sure you have good embies left so you're right it's best to find out how to make them stick :hugs:

Amanda thinking of you and I hope all is well


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Kay.. congratulations!!!! That's a for sure bfp!!! And those pics are beautiful. 

Thanks Peachy :)


----------



## redbrick80

Peachy1584 said:


> Red did they say anything about egg quality during the first cycle?

They did not mention anything. But they only got 3 and there are no frosties....so I am thinking maybe something was up. Have a meeting scheduled on the 28th so we can get all the info. 



Kay!!!!!!:hugs: Beautiful pics! Beautiful BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## messica

They're in :)

https://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa162/chevyjewel/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG3035-1-1-1-1_zps30bd205c.jpg


----------



## messica

YAY KAY!!! 

I can't wait to get home and look at your pictures on something bigger than my phone!


----------



## Kay8

redbrick80 said:


> They did not mention anything. But they only got 3 and there are no frosties....so I am thinking maybe something was up. Have a meeting scheduled on the 28th so we can get all the info.
> 
> 
> 
> Kay!!!!!!:hugs: Beautiful pics! Beautiful BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Red!!! I'm using an old iPhone (4) and the pics came out alright. 

If you were in the UK I'd recommend that you get this supplement asap (https://www.vitabiotics.com/pregnacare/conception/), my clinic recommended the male version for my OH (and it helped improve the SA) and they are a best-selling vitamin brand here. You might be able to get it in Canada, BUT even if you can't, the listed supplements (like L-Arginine, Inositol, N-Acetyl Cysteine and Betacarotene) can be easily be bought separately. 

I've also heard great things about maca for improving egg quality. 

Peachy - You are too right about it being a great way to kill time. The days are flying by and I am so entirely preoccupied with being a vacationer that the TTC plight and my normal neuroses don't feature as prominently as they would if I were just sitting at home trying to pass the time. (I stopped working full-time last year to eliminate the stress that we believed contributed to the infertility, now flexible part-time, making LOTS of time to fill.)

Breaking - Thank you very much! Good luck tomorrow!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kay8

Messica - Oh, they look like they are straight out of a textbook! Picture perfect little ones! I hope they settle in nicely and get snuggly & comfortable! I'm wishing you all the best!!! :hugs:


----------



## lanet

Messica they look great! 
Kay congratulations! Nice lines and nice that you're enjoying vacay. 
My nurse emailed me to say my tsh results are in and on the drs desk for review. Which has me thinking if they were good, wouldn't she just say that? I'm analyzing it and I'm so nervous. I just wish they would tell me. And if they are bad, it could mean taking months off.


----------



## Morana

Kay - Congrats, all pictures look amazing and BFP is unmistakable! So excited for you!

Messica - They look great, hopefully they are on their way to being beautiful babies!

Lanet - Don't over-analyse :) i'm sure they are being overly cautious. My nurse had a doctor review my scans because baseline u/s showed a cyst with different term that was listed before. Everything turned out to be OK, but the person who makes final decision is your doctor, no matter what the nurse thinks. FX'd it's a go!

Breaking - you're so close, only one more day to wait! Then comes the wait for u/s but that's details :D


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Hey ladies.. Sorry I have been MIA :( 

I hope all is well...
Peachy , I 'm so sorry things didn't work out. 
Lanet, where are you in your journey??

AFM, I am on day 6 of estradiol I increase my dose to 3 times per day on Saturday. i go for a lining check on the 25th and if all is well I am scheduled for transfer on May 1st!!


----------



## lanet

Hi Amanda! I'm currently at the waiting for one test result which determines my fate stage lol. I haven't even started yet:( 
So exciting that you finally have your transfer date!


----------



## messica

I'm so relieved to hear you guys say they look ok. I was a little thrown when after two reports saying we had four looking great to hear our best two, those guys, were graded at a 2 and 3 respectively. I didn't know enough grading to question (and the valium didn't help my comprehension). Google is evil and now I'm worried....

Our two late bloomers arrested, the other two one was only at a 10 cell and the other was a morula (so?). They were going to leave them one more day to see what they were going to do and then we'll decide whether to freeze or not tomorrow. 

Embryologist declared them great, but 2 and 3 doesn't come off that great on the net. Google is the devil I tell ya :(


----------



## lanet

Stay away from google Messica! Lol if the dr says they are great, I would trust that. I know it's hard. 
Afm....drumroll..... Thyroid is PERFECT!!!!! So I started this thread as a march ivf and turns out it will be a May ivf. I'm sooooo relieved. It's actually a little over corrected which is good, because the stim meds can cause it to fluctuate again, so I have room for that, no problem! Yay yay yay!!!!
I go for baseline the 24th
Retrieval between May 5-9.


----------



## messica

WOOT WOOT LANET!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Morana

Yay Lanet! You see, I was right :) Have fun with the stims! Did they give you the protocol yet?


----------



## Peachy1584

Messica what beautiful embies ! Stay away from Google it is the devil. Besides perfect grades fail all the time just look at my case and lesser grades turn into healthy babies! As for all of it as a whole those little buggers are changing rapidly and while they may be a morula one second they can turn into a blast shortly after. Grading comes at the second they are looking at them. They handle them as little as possible. 

Amanda so glad you have a date for transfer!

Lanet YAY :headspin: for finally starting! I have been cautiously peeking back all day to see if you had gotten the call yet : )

Well the snow and ice from yesterday's ridiculousness has melted. Driving this morning sucked and I have of all things a shit ass head cold. I am a hot mess and my right eye won't stop leaking so I think I'm starting to look like the crazy guy from the Goonies. You all may be too young for that movie. I was supposed to go to the Twins game this afternoon but since it was 30 degrees and I'm nasty we opted out. Just crap I tell ya. 

Red I bought some Coq10 at Walgreens. If you have their card it's buy 1 get 1 free so I figured I may as well give it a shot.


----------



## Seoul

Kay- Great lines and awesome pictures. Enjoy your trip we should all take after you and just go on vacation after transfers :) 

Lanet- Awesome that your Thyroid is perfect and you can start soon :) Really excited for you :) 

Peachy- Hope you feel better soon. 

Amanda- Good luck with your stims wishing you a successful cycle :) 

Red- Glad that your doctor will review your case more closely. Unfortunately all of this is trial and error you just need a doctor that truly has your best interest. 

Messica- Your embryos look great. I really dislike that they give women the grade of the embryo's I actually was ok with my doctor saying they look great and perfect made me feel better about the whole thing. In some cases as much as I hate to admit it knowing less is best. Sending you a ton of Sticky vibes!


----------



## lanet

Thanks ladies, yes morana ive had my meds and my protocol for a couple of months!
Peachy I can't believe you still have yucky weather! I took the day off to weed my garden and then went to Lowes and bought a ton of new stuff to plant. We host a big Easter dinner at our house and I want it to look nice.


----------



## eyemom

Hi lanet, was just creeping your thread. :blush: Super excited for you. Wishing you the best. Maybe retrieval just in time for Mother's Day. ;)


----------



## Kay8

Thanks Morana and Seoul!

Peachy - I hope you feel better. I am SURE you look nothing like the Goonies character (who terrified me at the time, btw, as did the kid from Mask w/ Cher)

Lanet - AWESOMENESS!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! 
:yipee: :wohoo: I am sure you're beyond ready to get this show on the road. Especially since you're the one who started this thread. I firmly believe that delays are not denials and absolutely everything happens for a reason!!! I'm so happy you get to get going! :dance:


----------



## lanet

Thanks eyemom! And Kay!
Here's my theory, right after I was cancelled there was talk of the sniper shooting at cars on the hwy I would take to my dr. Well today when I got the go ahead, they released a statement saying they caught him! Maybe God was protecting me.


----------



## Seoul

I agree Lanet everything happens for a reason I am sure God was protecting you from something, but I am sure ready to get things moving and best of all with your thyroid in check you should have a lot better chances as well :)


----------



## Morana

Today is my 8dp3dt and I've been feeling all kinds of weird for the past three days, nauseated, just plain sucky. So I decided to give poas another go. I hope it explains all the weirdness :blush:
I even woke up my db to make sure I wasn't just imagining it.
Now let's see if I can attach the photo...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Seoul

Yeyy Morana nice line :happydance:


----------



## Ironmom

There are so many good things happening! I am really excited for everyone!

I finally started af yesterday so today I go for my baseline ultra sound. I am so excited...this is the beginning. I am trying to stay positive and optimistic that there won't be any delays.

I hope I remember to ask all the questions I've had!

Happy Friday from California.


----------



## Kay8

Morana - Congratulations!!!! I'm sure you were delighted to see that!! That is super duper! :happydance: :hugs:

Ironmom - Good luck!!! Writing a list can help, that way you can jot them down as you think of it and be sure to ask. I did.


----------



## Morana

Kay - it my first positive ever so I kept checking it a few times to make sure... I'm actually more shocked atm, but starting to get cautiously excited


----------



## Kay8

Morana - I completely understand how you feel. I think we brace for the worst having gone through months or years of BFNs and disappointment. Seeing that line can be quite a shock. Hang in there - cautious optimism is the best policy. :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Morana that's awesome :dance:

Iron best of luck on your cycle!!

So exciting to see so many bfp's! Hope all these little beans stick!!


----------



## messica

What a beautiful BFP Morana!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## amazingLife

Congrats Morana,,did you have any symptoms like implantation bleeding.or cramps..


----------



## lanet

Morana awesome lines! Congrats! 
Doesn't anybody want to stim with me? You guys are all done! And I was off on my dates, I start Thursday, as long as there are no surprises between now and then


----------



## Morana

Amazing - thanks! yes, cramps for a few hours about Tuesday and nausea in the afternoon ever since.

Lanet - thanks! You'll be really soon!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Morana...congratulations hun!! what a great line :)


----------



## Kay8

:awww: Awww, Lanet, you poor thing. I feel bad for you,BUT I'd feel far worse if they'd pressed ahead with the less than ideal thyroid result and you were with us with a negative outcome. Keep your eye on the prize! :flower: 

Don't worry though, you've still got peeps to support you and cheer you along! I, for one, want to know how you get on hearing about your follicles, transfer, and hanging out during the 2ww. Also, we know about the craptastic work environment so we're here when you need it. :friends:


----------



## amazingLife

Morana said:


> Amazing - thanks! yes, cramps for a few hours about Tuesday and nausea in the afternoon ever since.
> 
> Lanet - thanks! You'll be really soon!

Oh glad to hear that i just had one episode of severe cramping for couple hours that woke me from sleep 5dp5dt . Hoping its a good sign


----------



## lanet

Thanks Kay, so sweet of you! At least you guys can now answer any questions I have, because you've been there done that! Today is last day of bcp! Yay (déjà vu, I celebrated this last month too...) hopefully for real this time!
Amazing that sounds promising! When will you test??


----------



## amazingLife

lanet said:


> Thanks Kay, so sweet of you! At least you guys can now answer any questions I have, because you've been there done that! Today is last day of bcp! Yay (déjà vu, I celebrated this last month too...) hopefully for real this time!
> Amazing that sounds promising! When will you test??

Lanet good luck with stimming ,may you grow lots of follies.:thumbup:
I m trying to be a good girl :haha: not gonna do hpt straight to beta on monday ,, i have bad experience with hpts in past :shrug:


----------



## lanet

The girls at work, including the salon owner, have been asking (behind my back) why my book is marked out for so long. I'm self employed so I owe no explanation. And the fact that they are asking everyone but me? I'm just going to let them wonder;)


----------



## Kay8

lanet said:


> Thanks Kay, so sweet of you! At least you guys can now answer any questions I have, because you've been there done that! Today is last day of bcp! Yay (déjà vu, I celebrated this last month too...) hopefully for real this time!
> Amazing that sounds promising! When will you test??




lanet said:


> The girls at work, including the salon owner, have been asking (behind my back) why my book is marked out for so long. I'm self employed so I owe no explanation. And the fact that they are asking everyone but me? I'm just going to let them wonder;)

Exactamundo, we're the canaries in the mine for you. We went ahead and now are choc full of info. Also, having been in the thread with us, you'll know that the answer to almost all worries and questions is "wait and see" as frustrating as it may be.

YAY for last BCP, it's ok to celebrate every time!! :winkwink:

Working with lots of women is challenging, it brings out the worst cattiness I've found. I had a similar issue a few years back and found that the cat in me came out in response. However, I dealt with it [for infertility appointments, my (3rd!) shoulder surgery and with my lap band operation which was solely to qualify for IVF - I didn't have THAT much to lose (and I hide my weight really well) so to tell folks I was having weight loss surgery would have raised a TON more questions] by being as cryptic as possible but feigning gratitude for their concern - I KNEW it was all nosiness and gossip. By the time I was done, I think they'd concluded I had cancer or was dying or it was more serious than it was. But that was their doing, running the their mouths and speculating. 

What I actually said was something along the lines of that I was dealing with personal/medical issues and that it wouldn't affect my work or them. I said I wasn't up for talking about it or the nature of my problems (implying multiple and it was) because it made it hard to focus at work but I was dealing with it the best I could. I told them that I appreciated their care and concern from the questions/queries of each other. (They also didn't ask directly.) I explained that I'm not always this protective but this is very personal and I hope they'd respect that. I concluded that there may come a time when I'd discuss it (I didn't and never intended to) but for now the best thing they could do to be supportive (since that was their ploy) was to keep it normal and focus on work stuff, especially because work is an escape from the medical stuff. So it was helpful to me to be free of it while at work. 

Really truly, I am not particularly shy about talking about anything. I just really did not want these particular people to know the truth because I knew that they did not have my best interests at heart. I don't feel terribly strongly about it, but I do have an aversion to negative energy and I knew that there were some folks that would be wishing for me to fail. So, I tried not to expose my true intentions to anyone that would give me negative vibes. I'd rather them come up with something of their own imagination than give them the opportunity to even mentally put down my dream let alone talk nonsense to me verbally. (It's only because you've mentioned God before that I say this next bit, ordinarily I'd never bring up religious references - I suppose I've been in the UK too long where it's taboo. To me it's like the verse that says 'don't give your pearls to pigs, they will trample them then tear you to pieces'.)

AFM - I am stressed and worrying about missing a progesterone dose. I hope missing one isn't catastrophic. I feel like the dad in Happy Feet - I dropped the egg. :cry:


----------



## lanet

Thanks Kay for sharing your experience! You hit the nail on the head (is that a universal saying? Lol) I don't feel they have my best interest at heart. That's the biggest reason I'm being secretive. And oh I would love to hear some of their theories!
I liked that verse! Faith is what has gotten me through all of this, that's why I can't help but bring it up from time to time, I know there are lots of different beliefs. 
I wouldn't worry about one dose, chances are you're producing your own progesterone anyway. How soon after did you take a dose? Or did you just wait for the next one. I'm sure you're just fine! Try not to worry. (Like that sentence ever helped anyone;))
Happy Easter everyone! I am so exhausted! Busy long day at work, then grocery shopping cooking and cleaning for our Easter dinner.


----------



## Kay8

Happy Easter!!! :bunny:

Faith is very important to me too, I just don't vocalize/externalize it as much as I would if were still in the States. Back to the same verse because the attitude towards religion in the UK (as a generalization) is averse.

Forgetting woke me up out of my sleep, so I took it a few hours earlier than the next dose - the morning one. So the one from last night was definitely missed. I know it's ridiculous, I POAS every other day for reassurance (I brought a bunch of cheapies with me on vacay so I could track line darkness - in case it started to fade or if it was a late positive) and it was SO much darker than two days ago (and today wasn't FMU). So, I instantly felt better and thought the missed dose should be ok if they are good and implanted.

I hope you have a great Easter dinner and that you get some good rest afterwards. :sleep:


----------



## Seoul

Kay I wouldn't worry about the missed dose it would only affect your pregnancy if progesterone levels were dropping for days since it was only one dose it should be ok. Yeeyy on those lines getting darker and Happy Easter!


----------



## Kay8

Thanks Seoul! You're right, it was only one dose, not a consistent drop. After that scare though, I won't miss another. Fingers crossed the little one(s) won't feel any change. [Despite rejecting PUPO, I have a adopted TUPO another acronym of my own making, Twins Until Proven Otherwise. I hope to be like you with two on board.] 

I hope you had a happy Easter too!! Are you feeling ok?


----------



## Seoul

Kay- I like your acronym TUPO I hope both beans stuck as well for you! I have been feeling awful lately but I should be glad for that I suppose. lol. This is the only time that women actually hope to feel sick but I wouldn't complain if it backed off a bit. I am constantly starving but ridiculously nauseous all the time it is a horrible conflict of interests. DH has been amazing though and on top of taking care of DD he has been cooking and cleaning the kitchen so that I don't have to deal with it. It was the same with DD I would start gagging as soon as I even stepped into the kitchen :S


----------



## Kay8

Seoul -Thanks! That's too funny. It really is the only time a woman would hope to be sick. (I'm secretly hoping to be sick soon myself. Not so secret now I suppose.) The sickness is like positive reinforcement so you know that your body knows you're pregnant. 

I think food aversion and smells will be my trouble, I have a really sensitive nose when not pregnant and some things always make me feel ill. So I imagine pregnancy will only make it worse. 

I hope it backs off too for your sake but not so much it disappears because then you'd worry and wonder if all was well. :-k 

That's so sweet of your DH!!


----------



## redbrick80

Good Morning Ladies, 

Hope everyone had a wonderful Easter. 

Congrats Morana!!!!!!!! That is awesome. 

Lanet - awesome news on the test results! I wish I could stim with you :)


----------



## messica

Sooooo.......what are the odds of a faint test actually being a + at just 4dp5dt? Is that even possible this early??

Today was my fourth test, always fmu, first one taken day after transfer day just to check where my trigger was at and all of those first three were stark white.

I will obviously test again tomorrow morning but I'm wondering at this point if it's got to be a fluke because it's just plain too early. Having none to freeze for our only ivf cycle this is literally our last chance at having a baby and I am not above reveling in the poas ritual of the tww - enjoying the torturous anticipating actually! 

(Internet Wondfo's, I know the sensitivity is 25)


----------



## Seoul

messica- I got my BFP at 4dp5dt with an expired test and a cheapie. Maybe both your little guys stuck. :thumbup: I really hope so Fx'd.


----------



## messica

That's such a relief to hear Seoul, I thought I had to be seeing things because it must be too early!

I tried to tweak it but even my good camera won't pick it up. My 11 year old daughter walked in on me trying to photograph it, picked it up and could see pink immediately but then I just thought we'd both lost our minds lol. 

On pins and needles now until tomorrow :blush:


----------



## Peachy1584

Oh Messica that's wonderful and totally possible to already be positive :happydance: !!

Hope you all had a very Happy Easter!!


----------



## lanet

Messica so exciting! Of course it's possible, it would be like 9dpo right? There is no way I will survive if I test so early. I really really hope to hold off at least a week but we will see. 
Red I wish you could stim with me too. Looks like you may be stimming with peachy again? 
Amanda how are you?
Seoul I was so sick with dd and so familiar with that feeling you're describing. I would welcome it now but I'm well aware of how tough it actually is. I'm wondering how I would handle work while puking, but I'll take it! I'll just schedule puke breaks;) and no dirty clients!


----------



## Kay8

messica said:


> Sooooo.......what are the odds of a faint test actually being a + at just 4dp5dt? Is that even possible this early??
> 
> Today was my fourth test, always fmu, first one taken day after transfer day just to check where my trigger was at and all of those first three were stark white.
> 
> I will obviously test again tomorrow morning but I'm wondering at this point if it's got to be a fluke because it's just plain too early. Having none to freeze for our only ivf cycle this is literally our last chance at having a baby and I am not above reveling in the poas ritual of the tww - enjoying the torturous anticipating actually!
> 
> (Internet Wondfo's, I know the sensitivity is 25)

YAY!!!! It is entirely possible! Especially as you know the trigger is gone from the post-transfer negative tests! A positive even a super faint one can only happen with the presence of HCG. Keep POAS and hopefully they get darker day by day! :happydance:

Wow. Enjoying the torture?! Hey, whatever floats your boat. :winkwink:


----------



## mononoke

Congratulations to all BFPs! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







paris.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## teamstanlick

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I've been MIA this week. I was in my best friend's wedding over the weekend, so have been offline for awhile. I also have nothing new to report. Just wanted to congratulate all of the BFPs and let the ones still trying know that they're in my thoughts and prayers.

TS


----------



## Kay8

teamstanlick said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA this week. I was in my best friend's wedding over the weekend, so have been offline for awhile. I also have nothing new to report. Just wanted to congratulate all of the BFPs and let the ones still trying know that they're in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> TS


Team - You're in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you're hanging in there as best you can, and I also hope that you you get answers soon. :hugs: When is your next appointment?


----------



## redbrick80

Congrats Messica!


----------



## messica

I think it might be a bit early for congrats, it's not a heck of a lot darker this morning!

I'll try to grab a picture, it's easier to see (no tilting/squinting lol) but I'm still not sure if it'll show on a picture.....hang on a sec....

https://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa162/chevyjewel/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_4203-20140422-073707-1-1_zps32b74608.jpg


----------



## Seoul

messica can you buy a FRER? two days of those will take your doubts away ;) just so you know it took my cheapie about a week to finally show truly enough where I could compare.


----------



## messica

I can, but it's about an hour to snag one round trip so I was trying to avoid that lol


Not sure why I can see the lines on my phone but not when I switched over to my laptop?


----------



## Peachy1584

Messica I hate driving but I would make the trip especially if you want some peace of mind : )


----------



## Peachy1584

Team hope you're doing ok. Have you guys talked and made any decisions about moving forward? 

Afm this may be tmi for some so please stop reading if you're sensitive.... last week after sex and when I say after I mean during after like just separating there was blood everywhere. Now I know sometimes it can just seem like a lot but it was all over him and the bed. After i got over my shock I called the clinic and told her what happened. She said to go in if I kept soaking through pads and had pain blah blah. I told her it was ovulation time for me and she said it may have been a ruptured cyst or sometimes all the follicles aren't aspirated so it or they could released especially with the pressure. It seems odd though because I had virtually no bleeding after and no pain just a little brown sometimes when I wipe never even had to use a pad. I have to say I have been more than a little worried as I have never had unexplained bleeding like that and when I did have a cyst rupture before it was incredibly painful. Any ideas?


----------



## lanet

There wasn't any pain during sex? That sounds like a lot of blood. I'm no dr though so idk, if it's not even time for af that's strange. It didn't happen again or did you keep bleeding? I would also think a ruptured cyst would hurt!!
Messica I agree with peachy to get a frer; and where do you live that no one sells them! Lol 
Afm I've been having ocular migraines for 2 days and it's freaking me out. I get the bright sqiggly blind spots in my vision. I think maybe from the hormone changes from stopping the pill. So my mom is going with me for my long trip tomorrow in case I have one while driving. She gets them too though, just hopefully not at the same time! Fingers crossed that my baseline and bloodwork are good, and still waiting on af.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Messica...great news!

Peachy...oh no..that would have really scared me! I hope it's nothing but a ruptured cyst.


----------



## messica

I've only experienced and read about cyst ruptures being painful so that would be unnerving peachy :(


lanet - we live in a very small town out in the country. Have a pharmacy but they only carry an awful blue dye test I refuse to use because I've had false positive/evaps on them before :p


----------



## Morana

Hello everyone!
Hope you're all going well :) I haven't read anything yet, sorry! I'll have to read sometime after posting.
Sorry for being MIA, but I had a weekend from Hell. I ended up in ER on Sat with fever, 120 heart rate, white cell count at 20 and bp 80 over 60. After two different antibiotics, tylenol that couldn't keep my temps down and two straight days of IV fluids they still couldn't say what the heck was wrong with me. "Unspecified infection", as my discharge paper states.
It was so bad, on Sun they had to bring my temp down from 102.7 (39.2C) with ice packs and cold towels.
Luckily, change of antibiotics helped and on Mon I got discharged. 
On the up side, my BFP is confirmed. Got 104 count on Sat (10dp3dt) but on Mon the count from the hospital came in at 103. 
Spoke to my clinic and they told me to come in today for another test and <drumroll here> 198 today!
My doc called me personally to check up on me and give me my results, lol. She said they want it to double but I'm hoping with the weekend that it was, they'll still catch up.
So I'm going back Thu to see what happens between then and now. Please keep FXd for us!

Now on to reading all that I've missed :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Breaking how are you feeling?

Messica would you just get in the damn car already? You have people here who want to see too : )

Morana I am sorry you were so ridiculously sick for an unknown reason. Very frustrating when there is no answer. I wouldn't worry about those numbers for a couple reasons. First because whatever lab does your numbers you're supposed to stick with because they all test differently so when I was at my clinic and didn't want to wait for results they had me to go to the hospital because they run them right away but told me i would have to continue to go there so I would have the same accurate measurement. Secondly if you have 2 implant in the beginning and one stops hcg can stall and take a minute to start rising normally again and my Dr. wants to see a rise of at least 60% and you've done that so I would say so far so good and I hope it goes perfectly for you and you start feeling better : )

Lanet I am glad your mom is going with you anyways because it's far to go solo and if something happens with the car or anything else it's best not to be alone. I am a worrier : ). Now I am excited for you to FINALLY get started so I am sure baseline will go great. Don't worry about flo. My clinic says some have a bleed after stopping and some don't. Yours seems uncooperative and stubborn : )


----------



## lanet

I'm only worried about Flo bc my clinic insists I have to bleed before I start stims! So it better cooperate this time. I'm sure it will though since they let me stop the pill early. 
And yes I can't even change a tire so id be in trouble if I had car problems. 
Morana what a scary weekend! Do you think it could be an infection from retrieval? Did you take antibiodics during? My blood pressure is pretty close to that normally 98/60, so now I see why the nurse comments on it! It sounds like you were very sick! Yay for getting the bfp confirmed! Fingers crossed for good numbers on Thursday! I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## messica

If things aren't more clear in the morning I'll relent and go buy one tomorrow peachy lol

I'm sorry to hear you've been so sick Morana, but HUGE YAY for your beta BFP!!!!


----------



## Seoul

Peachy- That would have freaked me out. So has the bleeding stopped then? I had a time before all the IVF stuff but after almost 4 years on clomid that I would bleed all the time. Even progesterone wasn't helping maybe it is a way for our bodies to clean out just in a really inopportune timem

Morana- what a scary weekend. I hope your numbers continue rising I will have my Fxd for you and will be praying :) 

Messica- driving sucks but so worth the relief of seeing those lines get darker. 

Lanet- sorry to hear about your headache I am glad your mom will be going with you especially with such a long drive. Best of luck tomorrow.

Breaking- how are you doing? Did you get the results from your other beta yet? Your doc was making you get a hird one no?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Seoul...Peachy.

I'm doing good...i did have a third beta on friday and it doubled over 1600 with prog at 39. 

I'm now just in waiting zone for my 7week ultrasound. it was nice to pass the hcg doubling phase but I'm now nervous for the u/s...it never ends:)


----------



## Seoul

breaking- Glad your beta's are good :) When is your ultrasound? I know the worrying never stops but your heading in the right direction. FX'd


----------



## teamstanlick

I called my clinic today to set up an appointment, and I can't get in until May 28th!! MAY 28th?! WTF? I don't see how that's very fair. Oh sorry, your cycle didn't work but we can't go over it with you until 2 effing months from now. You'll just have to wait...

G'argh!


----------



## Seoul

Team- That is total BS. Completely not fair. Is their any chance you can go to another clinic?


----------



## messica

Oh team, that's just not right :(

I too would more than consider switching clinics if that's an option for you.


----------



## messica

I refuse to feed the FRER god's anymore money because although my pictures stink, I can see definite progression :flower:
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 3









test5.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 0









test6.jpg
File size: 65 KB
Views: 2









test7.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Peachy1584

Team can you call them back and ask to get on a cancelation list? 

Seoul how are you feeling?

Messica did you make the trip yet??

Lanet hope everything looks perfect today!


----------



## redbrick80

Morning Ladies! 

Morana - I hope you are on the mend! That would have been sooo scary. BIG congrats on the bfp. My fingers are totally crossed for you. 

Peachy - I wonder it there was left over blood etc "up there" from the m/c and you guys knocked it loose? Glad you are ok. 

Lanet - hope everything is going as planned today

Breaking - Glad the third beta went well

Messica - I can see the progression, so exciting!

Team - that is complete BS!! My clinic had a full out meeting on my failed cycle and I'm already on new meds for next time.... I would call and harass them. Do you have frosties there? 

Afm, not a lot is going on. It's kind of nice having a break, i'm enjoying the wine :) Looking forward to our appointment on Monday, will be interesting to hear what the doctor says about the failed cycle in person and to review the discussion they had at the meeting. We are going to try "naturally" on our own next cycle....lol that is just silly to me, but part of me says maybe it will work....silly girl.:dohh:


----------



## lanet

Hi girls. Breaking glad to see everything's progressing on the betas!
Team I think that is Insensitive and I would def complain or switch clinics. I know that appt is scheduled and included in my package bc they know how emotional that can be. 
Baseline looked good, my lining is only 3 this time so the nurse didn't think the dr would make me wait for af like last time. Good news! Now waiting for bloodwork before i breathe a sigh of relief. 
Can you girls please help me settle a dispute with my mother who's currently driving me home (and crazy lol!) she swears that I shouldn't walk up the stairs to my bedroom after transfer, she says the strenuous lifting my legs motion is bad. This can't be true. It's not like I'll be running up and down them but id like to at least get to my bedroom. Any thoughts?


----------



## lanet

Messica I can see the line progressing!


----------



## Peachy1584

Red so will you not be on the same cycle as I am?

Lanet I agree with................ your mother ! Ha! Anyhow some people have to do stairs and that's just how it is. I had to go up stairs to get in to my house but then went to bed for 2 days. Although every clinic is different. I don't think implantation happens on the way home so just hurry up and get to where you need to be and follow instructions from there. If you are going to want to be downstairs though I would set up camp there.


----------



## lanet

Oh geez peachy thanks a lot! Lol. I sure don't want to sleep on the couch. Maybe I'll just get a hotel for 2 days.


----------



## Peachy1584

Could you stay away from home for 2 days? Unless it was a really posh hotel I wouldn't be able to sleep. Hubby would have to take off work as well because you need to eat : )


----------



## lanet

I would be more comfortable at home. But I'll ask my dr about the stairs. Obviously I'll take any precaution I need to. I could do a hotel at least the first day if needed


----------



## Peachy1584

Did your Dr say 2 days of bed rest? Remember mine was totally flat 1st and I could have a pillow or 2 behind me the second so if I were you I'd not take a bedrest break the second day to drive 3 hours. If you have day 5 transfer you'd be around implantation time. Know what I mean? Of course lots of women don't do any bedrest and end up prego. I just never want to say after "I wish I had" or "if I'd have only". Seoul had to take care of a little and look at her?


----------



## redbrick80

Peachy I am patiently waiting for af...they said it should show in 5-6 week (that was 2 weeks ago) so I am assuming af will arrive mid to late May, then have to wait for the next one. Hopefully I can go back to my 28 day cycle. So I'm think we start again late June beginning of July. 

Lanet - I have hear mixed review on bedrest. Might was well do it just to be safe :)


----------



## lanet

So you think just getting the drive over with at first would be better? I'll ask the dr too, I know it says 2 day bed rest but no specifics. I'll ask about the drive, the stairs etc. 
anxiously awaiting the call to give me the go ahead. And guess what, af just came! Lol 
I'm going to lay in my hammock in the sun now.


----------



## redbrick80

Ya for AF Lanet! 
I would ask him the specific questions - being that you have to drive etc. That way you will know for sure.


----------



## messica

lanet - my kids' bedrooms are downstairs and they told me that was a no-no for two days. I'd couch it for those couple days if you are home. Up to pee and walk to the fridge if I needed to and that was it. 

Our drive home from transfer was 3 hours too. I brought a thick firmer pillow with and just stuck it under my butt so I could be flat as opposed to reclined. I contemplated riding home in the backseat but it ended up working better to stay I the front butt propped as opposed to in the back on bench seat. I felt safer being able to stay properly belted in that way too instead of bent over sideways in a lap belt :thumbup:


Fx'd this is the last period you'll celebrate having for a very very long time!


----------



## lanet

Thanks Messica that's good to know. I'm really leaning towards hotel with all your info. Id be miserable on my couch for 2 days. So if I got a hotel for 2 days and went straight after the transfer and then all the next day and night that would be sufficient? Ugh so many things to think about


----------



## messica

I think it's going to come down to what you're most comfortable with lanet. Like peachy said, you don't want the mental torture of I wish I would have done this or that. Whatever is going to sit best in your heart and mind.


----------



## lanet

Well in that case I'm going to ask if I can hang out in the transfer room for 2-3 days lol!


----------



## messica

I laid down for about 10 minutes after transfer, then had to walk from transfer room to pee, and then from bathroom to "recovery" room to rest for an hour and had the same concern. The nurse reassured me the lining is like peanut butter for blasts. 

I read a similar description of poppyseed in a jelly sandwich before. 

I also read that many women don't do any bedrest at all now days after transfer because it wasn't proven to be of any real benefit.

That offered a lot of reassurance and relieved a lot of my anxieties. 


They don't just fall out if you stand up! :thumbup:


----------



## lanet

Yeah I've been reading the same thing, it seems divided. Some rest, some don't. I'll just have to trust my dr. I know I would feel most comfortable if I could get home and upstairs to my own bed. But whatever she suggests is what I'll do! 
Do you have more tests to keep testing? Are you feeling excited yet?


----------



## messica

I have two more wondfo's I'll take the next two mornings and that's it unless hubs wants a spring for a big dog to humor himself lol

I am convinced I'm pregnant, and am obviously EXTREMELY happy about that, but I won't be able to truly bask in the result until I see what betas do next Monday and Wednesday......and then I'm sure I'd worry until ultrasound to see if one or both took and where....is there a heartbeat....is growth on track.....is it in the cards to make it to viability day.....am I going to get nailed with preterm labor again......

It's hard to enjoy the moment when it seems like there are still so many hurdles to overcome. I feel like I've been caught in this pattern for so long. 


A friend I met here on this board wrote and shared an awesome blog yesterday. One of the things she mentioned was that even if....."the dream is still dead in a lot of ways. I feel l like I'll never be able to enjoy the process normally because of what we've endured. When you've hit so many walls, and so many rock bottoms, it's hard to imagine anything will ever go completely right again. 



Not to be a debbie downer, and it's not that I'm not happy, my head just doesn't let my heart dive into joy without caution anymore.


----------



## lanet

I understand Messica. I just keep thinking as long as I get a healthy baby out of this, I won't care what I went through or how I got there. Fingers crossed for great beta, ultrasound, pregnancy, and birth!
Well nurse says bloodwork and lining are great. I FINALLY get to inject myself in the morning!!!!yay yay yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## messica

WOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## lanet

For those of you that used the follistim pen, I'm confused by the directions. It says to dial to one click, then push inject button and look for droplet, then to dial to your dose and push the button as far as it will go, then dial to your dose again and inject? Wouldn't that inject the dose into the air? Why does it tell me to push the inject button before I'm ready to inject?


----------



## lanet

Ok thank goodness for YouTube. I guess that would only be to correct my dose of I had dialed past it, directions are so confusing! 
To be continued when I look at the menapur....


----------



## messica

My clinic had me watch some great videos on RN consult day and I was able to review them as needed as they link to them on their website.

With the menopur especially it was nice because there were options for q-cap use and sub-q or intramuscular injection. Made it easy to sort through exactly what and where I was prescribed :thumbup:

https://www.freedommedteach.com/eng/


----------



## messica

I will add, depending on the size of your follistim cartridges and dose you can eek out quite a bit more of the med if you're willing to take additional injections. 

I had 300u cartridges, originally dosed at 150. Did 150 one day, 150 the next, and following day was first blood draw. Found my estrogen was SUPER low so they doubled the dose to 300 for that night. I saw there was more follistim left in the cartridge so I dialed to 300, injected what turned out to be 75u left over, didn't touch the dial, swapped for a new cartridge and needle and injected the rest of the dose. 

It meant an extra shot most nights, but that stuff was by far my most expensive med and I wasn't about to waste a drop lol.


----------



## lanet

Thanks Messica. My clinic did give me a DVD but I'm much too impatient for that lol. I'll check out that link! The nurse did tell me about being able to get an extra dose and save money if I was willing to inject multiple times. I have 900 iu cartridges. 
The menapur looks very similar to the bravelle I used during iui so hopefully that will go smoothly. I just can't believe I'm finally to this point! Now hoping for great follies next week!


----------



## Seoul

Peachy- Didn't you have a stitch put in before your transfer? I think those kinds of things affect how much bed rest they want you to have and how strict they are. 

Lanet- My doctor is actually more concerned with the car rides than with actual resting. As long as you are not exercising and lifting and take it as easy as possible he is fine with that but I am sure he adapts it for each patient accordingly. I have stairs everywhere in my house and had to go up and down them carrying 20 lb dear daughter. That being said I would only go up and down as necessary and I would try to not bring her along unless I absolutely needed to. I think going up to your room is fine as long as your not constantly going up and down throughout the day but ask your doctor because each case is different. Yeeeyyy for getting started I am really excited for you :) 

Messica- your line looks great as long as you see the progression that is great :)


----------



## lanet

Thanks so much Seoul! What does your dr say about car rides? It will be quite a long drive home


----------



## redbrick80

Happy injecting Lanet!!!


----------



## messica

Had to go to the dentist yesterday. Swung into Walgreen's to pick up flosser picks afterward. Saw FRERS on sale, 2 pack for just $13.00 and thought what the hell.

I totally thought of you peachy :)


Officially 7dp5dt (or 12dpo)
https://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa162/chevyjewel/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG3129_zps53d88b8a.jpg



I will have hubs dip the other one himself when he gets home tonight as long as it's not too late. He has NO idea yet because he wanted to be with me when he found out :flower:


----------



## lanet

Woohoo Messica!!!!!!! Awesome lines!!!!


----------



## redbrick80

Messica - Yay!!!!!!!!!!:hugs: Lines look great!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Congrats Messica. That's a great line!! 

AFM...dealing with morning sickness today during my commute to work. I think it's partly bc i take my prenatal first thing when my alarm goes off. So don't eat until 1 hour after.


----------



## lanet

Prenatal on an empty stomach would make me sick on a good day! I could barely stomach my prenatal at all with dd. can you take it with something? But woohoo for morning sickness!


----------



## lanet

First injection this morning was no problem at all. I did it by myself. 
Dd is sick so I had dh take her to the dr. I told him no way am I stepping foot in a pediatric drs office with all those germs right now!


----------



## Morana

Lanet - Yay for stims! And it's a good idea to keep away from that pediatric office with bunch of adorable little petri dishes running around and all. :)

Messica - congrats!

afm - Thanks for concern everyone, I'm def doing better, I was even able to go to work this morning. 
Second beta was today, waiting for results now... mini tww :D


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul I did have a stitch but the bedrest rule is for everyone. How are you feeling?

Morana hope today's beta is amazing!

Messica YAY for caving! That line looks awesome! Can't wait to hear how hubs reacts!

Breaking take that thing with food ! I will try to remember the candies my ob gave me for ms/nausea they worked wonders.

Lanet yay! So glad you've started and are on your way! Can't wait for a follie count! I was thinking about your predicament and decided if it were me i would do like Messica and lay down and haul ass home, get to bed and be a good girl for the next 2 days. With the valium you should be relaxed anyways and if you have a portable dvd player or ones in the truck like I do you can watch a movie and by the time it's over you'll be home. Whatever you decide it'll be the right thing : )


----------



## messica

Morana - are you absolutely on pins and needles??! :happydance:

Breaking - if you can't take your prenatal at night (that's what I do because they make me nauseous regardless), can you try preggie pops for on your morning drives? (that may have been what peachy was talking about). With my kids I ended up always feeling the worst in the evenings and for whatever reason root beer barrel candies worked even better than the preggie pops at times but both were great at curbing the ick. It was a saliva thing for me, nausea led to near drooling, the near drooling led to more nausea.....was a vicious cycle.....gum made it worse but having something not super sweet to just suck on definitely helped.


----------



## teamstanlick

Hi All -

I swear I miss so much by being away from the forum for one day!

Congrats Messica!

As for my clinic, I don't even know yet if they consider this FET round a chemical pregnancy (remember they were trying to convince me that it was the trigger shot still in my system - the trigger shot I didn't take and my Beta came back negative so to THEM I was never pregnant). 

So I have no idea where their brains are, or why they would make me wait 2 months. I am on the cancellation list. As for going to another clinic, wouldn't that involve transferring all of my stuff? It'd probably take as long to get set up. Also - we have 3 frozen embryos and I wouldn't want to transfer those, even though I'm sure they'd do it safely. I dunno. I'm pissed, but not so much that I'm tempted to leave my clinic...yet...


----------



## Peachy1584

Team even if you don't want to switch clinics at this time perhaps talking to another RE wouldn't hurt. Here when I did switch I just had to sign a release form for them to send a copy of my records to my new RE. Maybe a fresh set of eyes going over your chart would give you a new perspective on things. Then when you go to your appt in May you could bounce those ideas off your RE. Also I think there a couple RE's that answer questions online so you could ask them what they think or would do differently. I am always looking for suggestions on what could help.


----------



## amazingLife

messica said:


> Had to go to the dentist yesterday. Swung into Walgreen's to pick up flosser picks afterward. Saw FRERS on sale, 2 pack for just $13.00 and thought what the hell.
> 
> I totally thought of you peachy :)
> 
> 
> Officially 7dp5dt (or 12dpo)
> https://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa162/chevyjewel/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG3129_zps53d88b8a.jpg
> 
> 
> I will have hubs dip the other one himself when he gets home tonight as long as it's not too late. He has NO idea yet because he wanted to be with me when he found out :flower:

 congrats messica


----------



## amazingLife

lanet said:


> First injection this morning was no problem at all. I did it by myself.
> Dd is sick so I had dh take her to the dr. I told him no way am I stepping foot in a pediatric drs office with all those germs right now!

Yay for stimming Lanet 
:thumbup:


----------



## lanet

Morana fingers crossed for good numbers today! 
Team I don't blame you for wanting to keep your embies where they are. Hopefully at your sit down with the dr he will listen and understand about your chemical. 
Peachy I was thinking the same thing. Set up the pillows and bring a blanket and just get home and in my bed and stay put. I briefly asked the nurse when she called yesterday. She didn't give me specifics, just def 1 day of bed rest, 2 if I could, and that driving home was fine. I'll ask more details when it gets closer 
Messica I'll have to remember the root beer candies. I was so miserable and I know what you mean by viscous cycle. Can't eat but empty stomach is even worse!


----------



## Morana

My clinic called and the numbers are up (although not completely doubled). Of course, I immediately forgot the number they gave me.... it was either 369 or 396, lol. Plus the last test was Tue so that makes it only two days, not three. Next test is on Mon


----------



## Peachy1584

Morana I think it sounds good. Do they think so as well?


----------



## redbrick80

Team - I complete get wanting to stay at your clinic with your frosties. Peachy has a good point that maybe a fresh set of eyes would be reassuring to you. I'm glad you got on the cancellation list, hopefully you can get in sooner and get on the cycle with Peachy and I :) 

Lanet - Yay for stimming! I'm excited for you!

Morana - Hope your beta goes well.


----------



## Morana

Peachy - They definitely didn't sound like they thought it was bad. Sounded like they wanted it to double but then I reminded them that the last test was only two days ago, so nurse said she'd make sure to make a note about it. I count it as good until proven otherwise :)

red - thanks!


----------



## lanet

Morana it all sounds good, hopefully the next one will be sky high!
I'm supposed to leave my follistim cartridge in the pen right?


----------



## messica

Yep, just make sure you alcohol swab off the rubber stopper of the vial before you twist on a new needle each time :)


----------



## lanet

What should I expect at my first follie check? Is there only a small number at first? Do more come up later? Should I expect anything to be happening yet?


----------



## Morana

Don't expect anything yet. They'll just count number of follies and how big they are and depending on that schedule your next u/s. 
Mine did not increase in numbers at all, there were 8 at baseline and that's how they stayed. But I did read here about more follies appearing... but I think they were usually lagging in size a bit


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet don't even worry about follies at 1st check it's too early to know for sure. Your bloodwork will help figure out if you're good for that time or should increase meds. I kept having more pop up but it's about how many end up mature. You're going to do great!


----------



## Seoul

lanet- My doctor just doesn't want you driving and avoid cars because of the constant stopping and going can cause you to tense up the muscles. 

Morana- those numbers sound good to me hope the next ones are great for you :)

Peachy- I have been feeling awful thanks for asking. I am nauseous all day long but I guess at this point that is the only reassurance I have. 

The other day I had one of those crap moments where everything and anything goes bad at the same time. I had to let my dogs outside and lock them up in their little room for a bit because I was cleaning around the house and I decided to leave DD in the main floor and went down to the basement to let them out closed the gate we have for the stairs like I normally do. It was only supposed to be a minute thing but I got super sick right at that moment so I ran to the bathroom down there as I was running there my phone fell out of my sweater into the toilet I hurriedly grab it out but didn't roll up my sleeves got water everywhere puked like crazy (TMI I have no bladder control at the moment and when throwing up I peed on my self) at that same moment I am puking I hear the baby gate come tumbling down and DD scream. I have marble stairs with very sharp edges so of coarse I freaked I ran up but luckily DD pushed it down the stairs but managed not to fall she was just scared of the sound.I must of aged about 10 years in just that moment but very thankful nothing too serious happened and my phone was pretty much destroyed but the repair center here is awesome and fixed it within a matter of minutes for me free of charge. 

How is everyone doing? My ultrasound got moved to Monday because y doctor has to go to a conference and then there is a holiday I am just glad they moved it up and not back. Hope to have a good report in a couple days. ;)


----------



## lanet

Oh my goodness Seoul!!! I'm so glad your dd was ok and didn't fall down the stairs! And you poor thing! I had to laugh a bit at the puking and peeing and dropping the phone in the toilet all at the same time! But seriously I'm glad everything was ok. I hope you start to feel better soon, and that I get morning sickness soon;)
Yay for Monday ultrasound! That's when I'm having my first follie check too.


----------



## Seoul

Thanks lanet I laughed at myself after it was all done too. I hope you are feeling sick soon as well if only morning sickness wasn't an all day thing ;) Good luck on your ultrasound monday so exciting :)


----------



## Seoul

Hi Ladies hope you all had a great weekend. Just wanted to update you all. I went to my appointment this morning and got to see my two little beans looking great :) I will try to post a picture. I heard two very strong heartbeats. 164 and 156 and they are both measuring a week ahead at 8 weeks and 2 days they estimated my due date for the beginning of December and now I have to wait 3 weeks for next scan. Although I may cheat as I am interviewing a few different hospitals and doctors they will probably scan me at those since it is norm here. Thanks for all of your positive thoughts and words on encouragement. I always worry and know I still will but having you girls helps. Good luck to everyone having scans and appointment this week.


----------



## Seoul

Here are my little beans.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2014042821895.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lanet

Oh Seoul how exciting! I'm so glad you got to hear strong healthy heartbeats!
I just made my long drive. I had the worst insomnia last night. I maybe got an hour and a half of sleep:( I kept counting down the few hours I had left to sleep and it only made it worse. Then to top it off we were under a tornado watch until 2 am and the weather radio sirens kept going off when storms passed through. Needless to say I'm taking a nap later! Or at least going to bed by 8:30. I arrived early for my appt but I'll update you when I know something. And I found a nice place to pull over and give myself a shot at 7am;)


----------



## lanet

Ok ladies I need advice. She said I have several small follicles and 1 at 11. She said she's not worried and thinks the others will pop up soon. Is an 11 too big? Will it be dominant? She said she might worry if it was a 15 but that it's fine. She said she is excited though bc I have 12 on the left and 15 on the right (or maybe vice versa) so hopefully more will get big right??


----------



## messica

Seoul!!! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your picture! Beautiful!!!!!!!


lanet - as far as I know, with a dominant follicle you'd really just have one. It wouldn't let any others grow (or very few?) and would have meant you were never properly suppressed. With how many they're seeing I don't think that's what you're dealing with. You are just a few days into stims right? I know it's hard not to worry but you still have loads of time for all those others to grow :flower:


----------



## messica

Went in for my blood test this morning ladies. My regular doc just called to say beta was indeed POSITIVE :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Waiting to hear back from RE's office now as to what my number was. Last test we did was Friday morning because the test line was darker than even the control so I'm hoping it'll be substantial :thumbup:


----------



## redbrick80

Messica - Fantastic news:hugs:

Seoul - Your babes are beautiful!!!! Your story had me laughing out loud. I'm glad you feel better and than DD was ok. 

Lanet - I think 11 is high - I agree with Messica....hopefully they can control it and you grow lots and lots of other follies :) 

Afm, just had my appointment at the clinic. It went pretty well. She was lovely and gave me a blood test to see if I had ovulated so I wouldn't have to guess when af is going to show up after the dnc. Hopefully I have so that I can get this business rolling! 

Basically she was disappointed that I only produce 3 good eggs last time. She says that is way too low and I agree. She thinks something happened with my LH level near the end. So starting next cycle I will be on Superfact - has anyone ever taken this? She upped my Gonal F dosage from 150 to 225 so fingers crossed between all of that and the bunch of pills and vitamins I am on will produce good one :). 

I feel like an old lady - I have to buy a pill box with the days of the week on it because I cannot keep track with out it! :dohh:

I spoke with the nurse who is in charge of the meds and I told her my benefits ran out. She was a doll and said she would try to get me 2 gonal f pens free of charge from the drug company as well as progesterone. Fingers crossed! That would be awesome.


----------



## redbrick80

Lanet - how many days have you been stimming? how do you feel?


----------



## lanet

Messica yay for positive beta!!
Red is sounds like you have a new plan which is great! Hopefully you can get some free or discount drugs. 
I'm on day 5 stims. Do you mean you think the 11 is big? She didn't seem to think it was dominant. Hopefully the others were pretty close and will catch up, at least some(a lot) of them! It's still early. I feel fine, no symptoms really


----------



## redbrick80

I can't even remember what mine measured at....they sucked anyways lol. I would trust her - if she didn't think it was dominant then the other one should catch up. 
I hope you get a ton of good ones :)


----------



## lanet

She just called, said my estrogen is excellent, 620, and to continue on same dose and add ganirelix tomorrow. I asked about the size 11 again and she said no worries at all everything looks great and I'm coasting right along. So relieved!!


----------



## lanet

Do you guys remember your first estrogen levels?


----------



## messica

RE just called, hcg measured **542** at 4 weeks and 3 days.

He said that's potential "twins territory" and can't wait to see what Wednesday's beta will show.

I am FINALLY starting to believe that this is actually going to work out :wohoo:


----------



## messica

My estrogen at retrieval was just over 1000 lanet so I'd say you're truckin right along if you're already in the 600's :)

Did they mention to you where any of your others besides the 11 are at? Perhaps they're not far behind if they're not concerned.


----------



## lanet

That's what I was wondering Messica, I know my old clinic didn't really measure any under 10, so even if these are 8 or 9 that's not too far. But idk, they didn't say
Woohoo!!! I want to be in twin territory!!!! That's awesome. A big congratulations to you! Will you have a second beta?


----------



## lanet

It's so hard to believe, at both iuis I was always disappointed by my response to the meds. And then with the thyroid thrown in there. I'm so happy things are going the way they are supposed to.


----------



## messica

Second beta is Wednesday. He said we should have a good idea what's going on then. At that point we'll schedule ultrasound so we'll all know for sure :)


I asked about your other follies because when I'd go in for monitoring's the tech did the wanding and read off the measurements, while the RN recorded the numbers onto my chart. I'm not sure if it made me feel better or worse to know where each one of them was lol. I want to say they only started recording the ones that were over 11 (I think that's what I remember??) so I didn't start hearing numbers until they hit that point. Perhaps the others are just on the cusp of being measurable?

Could you see the screen at all?


----------



## messica

lanet said:


> It's so hard to believe, at both iuis I was always disappointed by my response to the meds. And then with the thyroid thrown in there. I'm so happy things are going the way they are supposed to.

What a huge relief that must be!


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul what beautiful babies congratulations!!

Messica that's a sky high beta! Watch there be 3! I was just reading story on this couple who had both eggs split so the were quads. Nuts

Red I don't know anything about suprefact(probably spelled that wrong) but I'm glad they're changing things up a bit. So will they up your stims? Mine will be higher the first 3 days because he said that's the best chance to get more. Although I had a lot of follicles last time (20 I think) the eggs just weren't mature so I will also stim 1 day longer. Glo should come soon and I will start bcp's. Thinking it should be here soon as I could have strangled someone at work tonight : )

Amanda I hope things worked out hon!

Morana fx'd for an amazing beta!

Lanet you already know how I feel so I won't waste my precious time : )). Does the second smiley mean I have a double chin? I don't like it : )


----------



## lanet

Peachy you will be glad to know I got a wonderful solid 8 hours of sleep. Finally. I have a very busy day at work:( then I'm going to bed by 830 tonight, and back to KC tomorrow. Then just a few hours of work Thursday afternoon and then I'm done with work!! And I'm officially feeling bloated today. I also gave myself the first ganirelix this morning. So far so good. I'm always nervous with a new med, looking for severe side effects. Lol 
How long will you be on bcp? So do they think they had you stop stimming too early then? Weren't they all a good size? 
Also....sex during stimming a no? All this estrogen is getting to me. Lol!


----------



## Peachy1584

I will get my schedule as soon as I call when flo shows up. Most meds you take are things your body already produces just higher doses. The bloat is inevitable and if you can get past that and the headache you can have all the sex you want : )


----------



## lanet

Lol yeah we will see how I actually feel tonight. I think I'm more thinking it may be my last chance for quite awhile. I can't imagine having sex with all the suppositories if I am pregnant. 
The pounding headache eased up finally. I had to hold my head when I stood up. Is that from the meds? Or driving or lack of sleep or a combo!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Im still at a stand still!!! My lining is not thick enough :( So 2 more weeks of estradiol!!


----------



## lanet

Oh Amanda I'm sorry, but it will all be worth it, it looks like we could be in the 2ww together hopefully


----------



## AMANDAKT512

yes it does!!! I never imagined this process would take this long:( And the longer it takes the more emotionally involved I get! 

Over a hear ago I had a psychic reading done by one of those fertility readers.. And I remember it saying that I would either get pregnant, find out I was pregnant , or have a baby in June!! I don't necessarily believe in psychic's but the way this IVF is going it would be June when I find out!! 

How are the stims treating you Lanet??
Peachy when do you plan to do FET?


----------



## lanet

Wow that would be cool if you found out in June, but I think you could find out in may! 
The stims are ok, today is the first day that I feel bloated.


----------



## redbrick80

Amanda - I was just wondering about you before I logged on! Sorry it is taking so long. June is going to be a good month - Peachy and I should be baking some babies by the end of June ;) 

Lanet - Glad you finally got some rest! The bloat is awful and I couldn't find anything to help with it....

Peachy - all my stims are being up - which I a m very happy about. She told me yesterday that they only got one egg from my right side...she says it needs a good kick start.


----------



## Morana

Seoul - exciting, they looks beautiful!

Messica - congrats! Great numbers, so excited for you!

Lanet - looks like you're moving along, bloat on stims was horrible and I could feel every nook and cranny of those ovaries! My u/s tech was telling me it's a good sign of progress :)

Amanda - it'll be fun if the prediction comes true, lol

afm - my beta's not rising properly :( it was only 798 on Mon and I'm on week 6 so they'll do another beta and a u/s tomorrow to check for any problems. FXd no ectopic... I'm somewhat upset but at this point we are already ahead of where we were before not even knowing if I can get pregnant at all. I'm sure the hospital stay last week did not help things any.


----------



## lanet

Notams im so sorry! Let us know what you find out at the ultrasound. What's your next step?
And if punch a coworker for telling the damn "bless her heart she has a 2 year old and twins, isn't it horrible" story again, can I blame it on hormones;)


----------



## Peachy1584

Amanda so sorry about your long delay. Lanet was delayed forever as well. It sucks but it really is for the best and hopefully we'll worth it in the end! I had no frosties so am starting a fresh cycle.

Morana I know how horrible beta hell is. I will pray it's not ectopic as well. Fx'd for u/s tomorrow :hugs:

Red so have you changed your mind about waiting an extra cycle?

Lanet I am glad you will be off work soon so your hubby will not have to post bail so you can make it to retrieval : )


----------



## lanet

Hahaha peachy, you're probably right. :)


----------



## Seoul

lanet- Glad the stimming is going well good luck at your next scan. 

red- Glad they have a new plan for you and I really hope this time is the charm. 

Amanda- I hope your lining gets there soon I can imagine how frustrated you must feel but maybe all this extra waiting means your BFP is near.

Morana- So sorry for the slow rising beta's I hope you get answers at your scan and that it isn't ectopic. :hugs: 

Messica- :happydance: Yeyy for the very positive beta. Can't wait to hear your next number.


----------



## lanet

Ladies I seriously cannot sleep anymore! And my heartbeat is so fast while Im resting. close to 100 bpm in bed! It's all I can focus on bc it's beating so hard. I was so upset after trying to sleep for hours that I finally googled and took a Xanax.(I found some places that said it was ok before transfer) but I really had no choice, it was that or freak out. I'm going to talk to my dr about it today but wth:( is it hormones? I have a suspicion my thyroid meds could be too high bc that's a sign. But I have so many things going on that it's hard to tell:(


----------



## redbrick80

Oh Lanet - I'm sorry you are stressed and cannot sleep. Check in with your doctor, maybe he can adjust your meds xx 

Peachy - I have decided just to go ahead with it and not wait...there is no point, especially after the dr said I can start Suprefact next cycle. I will just drive myself crazy waiting when I know I could have the process started. 

I feel weird about this time around....last time I was so positive and sure of the process that I had no worries. Now I find that I'm guarded about getting excited about the possibility... I guess that comes with the territory after a failed cycle. lol
Maybe once I see how I respond to stims this time I will be more excited.


----------



## Morana

Lanet, Seoul, Peachy - thanks! 

Had u/s this morning and it was inconclusive. They couldn't see any gestational sac but neither any signs of ectopic... It's so weird! So another u/s scheduled for Fri next week, meanwhile I'm supposed to report to the office if I feel any pain which I didn't feel at all so far. 
They also took another blood draw today so the beta hell continues, lol. 
Doctor said, it's likely not an ectopic but they can't fully rule it out until they see something. Meanwhile I feel just fine except my bb's are sore as ever and slight nausea every once in a while which totally could be caused by antibiotics I'm still taking after my trip to the hospital the other week.... 
So... total confusion for one more week and I guess more needles for me!


----------



## Morana

Just got a call from the office... beta's still inching up, from 791 on Mon to 1021 today. I just don't get it, lol! Stubborn but lazy embie?! >_<


----------



## mononoke

Morana said:


> Lanet, Seoul, Peachy - thanks!
> 
> Had u/s this morning and it was inconclusive. They couldn't see any gestational sac but neither any signs of ectopic... It's so weird! So another u/s scheduled for Fri next week, meanwhile I'm supposed to report to the office if I feel any pain which I didn't feel at all so far.
> They also took another blood draw today so the beta hell continues, lol.
> Doctor said, it's likely not an ectopic but they can't fully rule it out until they see something. Meanwhile I feel just fine except my bb's are sore as ever and slight nausea every once in a while which totally could be caused by antibiotics I'm still taking after my trip to the hospital the other week....
> So... total confusion for one more week and I guess more needles for me!

Hi Morana: Some OB would not even do an ultrasound until you are on 2,000 scale but then again every RE are different. My first beta was only 31 and two days after its 104..it was really low and then I didn't have anymore beta follow up after the second one. I went to have an ultrasound after 25 days of my second beta, and by that time I am already 7 weeks. I did a 5days Blasts transfer.

Not every woman is the same, if they are ruling out ectopic that's really good and your embies could turned out just implanted late.:thumbup: The fact that you are hcg is doubling it means only one of two things. It's early, or it's ectopic..and since they are ruling out ectopic ( you will have some pain and some bleeding if this is the case) there's a higher chance that its too early.

Congratulations to everyone, I am so thrilled and very happy to see all the BFP's Messica, Breaking, Kay, Morana, Amazing and Seoul...sticky vibes and baby dust to Red, Lanet, Team, Amanda and Peachy...

Seoul - so excited for your twin beans!!! I'm so relieved the other bean caught up and that they are both ahead of their gestational age... I started with a twins too but Baby B was always smaller and behind in size, she never caught up and her heart just stopped beating:cry: 

Lanet - so glad that your thyroid cooperated...before you know it, it will be transfer time...when I was at that stage I was stress too and anxious and I took lorazepam every night so I can sleep and stopped three days before transfer.

Peachy - are you still trying to lose weight? did they ever give you a diagnosis of the bleeding that you had after sex? Like what you said, you do not have any problems with implantation but the key is producing best quality eggs so maybe you are right that they may have stimmed you so fast....when you think about it...its like baking or cooking, for you to get the taste that you want, it cant be overly cooked or undercooked, just the right amount of heat, seasoning and ingredients...(not sure if I'm making sense)...so maybe its the same for our eggs..to be in the optimal state, it has to be stimmed in a slow steady pace...

AFM - We did the anatomy scan and confirmed its a boy...this scan took around 45 minutes and they scan all the vital organs, heart, kidney, they counted the fingers, they look at the face from nose to the mouth to see sign of cleft, spine, they look at the position of my placenta. I was so nervous because I don't know the standard protocol if doctor has to come in...the technician called the doctor in and I thought there must be something wrong..-it turned out that's the usual procedure and I was told they are going to send my result to my OB. Also sadly, Baby B is still there, like a little angel sleeping:cry: inside her tiny sac...and my boy's foot was directly next to the sac...Baby B was just as big as my boy's foot. Next appointment is in 4 weeks for my glucose test...


----------



## Breaking Dawn

hello ladies.

Sorry for being MIA but have been following f along and reading. 

Morana rising betas is always a good sign. Like mojo mentioned, my RE does u/s at 7 wks and not earlier. As there should be heartbeat. Kmfx for u.


----------



## lanet

Morana so sorry to hear your not getting clear answers. Being in limbo is the worst. It's good that they didn't see ectopic though, what did they say about your rising beta? 
Mono so great that you had such a detailed good scan and that everything is well. So sad about the other baby:( will it eventually disappear?
Today was scan number 2. I have 15 big follies on one side, and 5 big on the other. Woohoo! Estrogen is 1400 something. They expect me to be done on Friday and retrieval on Sunday!!!!!!! I can't believe I responded so fast and so well. At least it seems I did, right? 
Mono thanks, it made me feel better to know you took something to sleep. My dr did say it was ok and if it happened again I could take another, but none after transfer. She also lowered my thyroid meds a little as high pulse and insomnia is classic sign of dose being too high. Hubby is driving me to the appt on Friday, and all the others. I'm over driving myself!


----------



## Seoul

Morana- so sorry your scan was inconclusive but like the others said if no ectopic was detected that is a good sign. How many weeks would you be now? My doc said most machines cant see absolutely anything until after 5 weeks and most likely their wouldn't be a heartbeat. Hope you get answers soon. 

Mono- So sorry about Baby B I can't even imagine the bitter sweet feeling especially seeing it on the anatomy scan. I am glad Your little boy is developing well and congrats on officially being team blue. 

Lanet- I had crazy anxiety too but mine mostly came after transfer my doctor said Tylenol pm is ok once in a while you may want to ask your RE just in case it helped relax me and get rest. Yet on the 20 follies sounds like your trekking along nicely can't wait for you to get past retrieval :) 

Breaking- How are you feeling? When is your first scan?


----------



## messica

mononoke - how bittersweet......breaks my heart reading about your bitty peanut but equally happy for your growing healthy boy :flow:

lanet - when I'd get my hot flashes during stimming at night, my blood pressure would rise and my heart would race as well. Often felt like a mild panic attack and was scary until nurses reassured me it was just the hormones. I'm not sure about your thyroid, but I can tell you that in my case they considered it pretty typical.

morana - sounds like baby just wants to get a jump on giving you grey hairs! Still praying for you every day, that you'll get some solid answers and peace very very soon!

seoul - 1202 :happydance:

peachy - your suggestion of triplets or quads made me have a pretty messed up dream last night.......NOT NICE!!!! I think with it only a little more than doubling today about rules that out (or at least that's what I'm choosing to believe :blush: )


Waiting for hubs to get home so we can figure out when works to head down for 7 week ultrasound :thumbup:

ETA - if retrieval was the 12th, and transfer the 17th, what would I be considered as far as dating? Lilypie says 4w5d, pregnancy apps say 4w4-6d but the nurse today said I was just 4w3d? Reason I'm wanting to pick that apart is they only do ultrasounds M-F. If I'm really only 4w3d like the nurse said then that would mean we're going to have to wait three weeks. If we hit 5 weeks by Friday however I can fight to get in in two :p


----------



## lanet

Messica and Seoul, thanks for all the reassurance. I've checked my heart rate at different times all day, even while relaxed and it's constantly around 100 or above, I know my normal is in the 60's. I'm really thinking my thyroid meds are too high so I'm glad it's being addressed. 
I think I had this great plan to get 8 hours of sleep a night bc I read it can help egg quality and when I have to be up a early to drive then I'm laying in bed trying to force myself to sleep, thinking with each dwindling hour I'm hurting my egg quality and it's just totally backfired. I've gotten less sleep this week than usual:( will it effect anything:(?
Messica I'm not sure on the dates but I hope you get in in 2 weeks! Haha about your dream, I thought Peachys comment might shake you up! I bet you can't wait to see how many!
Do you guys thinks it's ok that it looks like I'll be done and going to retrieval a day before they planed?


----------



## messica

lanet - what they told me, is it all boils down to what your estrogen level is and how many matures it looks like you've got. 

As far as your sleeplessness goes, I can't imagine it helps egg equality to stress about it on top of not getting much rest! I know it's so easier said than done to just relax at this point but hopefully if they sort out why your bp is higher than usual that'll help you settle into a more restful sleep. I'm sure the two have got to be related. Not sure if you've tried it but meditation, chamomile tea and a little dabbed on lavender essential oil worked wonders for me before bed. RE's sit on different sides of the fence about melatonin too. I used it pre-ivf and my doc discussed studies citing it improves egg quality and others showing it may be detrimental. He wanted me on NOTHING throughout the cycle so I stuck with that but it might be something to explore if yours thinks it might help not only quality but your quality of sleep as well.


----------



## lanet

I thought about taking melatonin as I had read good things. But I'm just scared to add anything. Is sleepytime tea ok? My ivf paperwork says no herbal substance but I usually like to drink that. 
I do a circle and bloom ivf meditation every night before bed. Last week I was so relaxed I couldn't even stay awake to finish it. Well the last few nights while meditating I can just feel my heart beating! Not very relaxing. I think the drive has definitely made things worse too, knowing I have to be up so early and have limited time to sleep. However, I can sleep until noon tomorrow if I wish! 
How many follies did you have and what was your estrogen like at this point (day 7) if you remember?


----------



## messica

I drank several teas throughout and one of them was sleepytime!

My RE said anything that didn't contain caffeine was ideal :thumbup:


I don't remember how many I had on or around day 7 unfortunately (although it may be here somewhere in this thread!). The only time I heard my estrogen numbers though were on retrieval day. It's how they estimated how many mature follies I had (estimated 5, ended up being 8 out of the 11 total that had potential during monitorings).

I want to say I had 11 pretty much throughout (maybe started with that many at antral count even?). I want to say I always had six on the right and five on the left and it was more about charting their growth during monitorings. I feel like there have been so many numbers throughout all this though it's hard to remember :tease:


----------



## lanet

Thanks Messica. I just drank some sleepytime tea with honey and I'm feeling quite relaxed! I may try some lavender oil too, I might pick some up tomorrow.


----------



## Seoul

messica-:happydance: Congrats on the great number :) I went on this website to calculate my due date and how far along I was https://www.ivfconnections.com/foru...-Transfer-Retrieval-Ovulation-or-Insemination 
It seemed right on according to my docs calculations as well. 

lanet- I know it is easier said than done but try not to worry about the quality hun you have done everything you can do at this point. Try to hold on to the fact that things seem to be moving along just fine. Sometimes its not even the best looking eggs that making into tiny babies. I am glad the sleepy time tea has helped you relax a bit. Did they adjust your thyroid medication a bit to see if that is causing this?


----------



## lanet

Seoul yes they lowered the dose a bit. I slept good last night, and i just got dd off to school and I'm going back to sleep! Thanks for the reassuring words:)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Seoul.. I'm good...dealing with usual symptom...MS..nausea..sore boobs...seriously sore nipples..lol 

My U/S is next Friday...so just about a week to go!

How are you doing?!?


----------



## lanet

Breaking exciting about your ultrasound! I hope the morning sickness isn't too bad for you. 
How uncomfortable did uh guys feel at the end of stims? I'm feeling pretty miserable at work and I'm so glad it's my last day. I want to lay in my bed until they take these eggies out. I just feel bloated and weak even.


----------



## Seoul

lanet- Glad you were able to sleep some. I was so uncomfortable towards the end of stims up until a week after my transfer. but the worst was the day before retrieval to the day after transfer. I started getting OHSS and was miserable. I remember before the retrieval I joked to my husband that I had giant female balls and I could feel them. I swear I could feel my ovaries every time I sat stood breathed it was horrible. 

breaking- the MS is a pain but so reassuring.I bet your can't wait for this week to be over. AFM I have been feeling miserable and last night I had a horrible stomach ache all night and I still have it today. I am hungry but just can't eat :( I am freaking a bit because I swear i had tiny tinge of brown on the toilet paper and my stomach ache has been so constant all night but I really do think it is just a stomach ache and am trying to convince my self that the brown is insignificant especially cause I haven't had it again. I hate this constant worrying.


----------



## lanet

Seoul how is your stomachache today? I know it's hard but try not to worry, I'm sure everything is fine! When is your next appt? 
I was going to ask you about ohss bc you had so many eggs. I read some scary stories. Can I do anything to prevent it? Or what to look for? 
I know have 19 on the right and 8 on the left. I don't even know where they came from!!


----------



## redbrick80

Seoul - Sorry that you feel sick...feel better soon. 

Lanet - Wowzers! that is a lot of eggs!! Good work!


----------



## messica

Seoul - GIANT FEMALE BALLS??! :haha:

lanet - I bet they'll go over it at retrieval time but they mentioned to me (not that I had many so there wasn't near the concern) keeping well hydrated but while eating lots of protein and sodium (soups, crackers, even chips). Things like protein shakes are great, as are pedialite and Gatorade type drinks to keep your electrolytes in balance. I ate lots of canned veg soup and salmon packets on crackers along with Vitamin Water and the occasional Atkins shake. 

The RN told me the biggest mistake women make is being afraid to drink fluids, which will actually make you feel worse. Keep everything cycling through.

I would strongly suggest drinking prune or apple juice right after retrieval as well. Someone suggested that here because constipation can get bad and I'm glad I took it.....it was the understatement of the century :thumbup:


----------



## lanet

I'm glad you brought up constipation lol!!! Bc my stomach is so full of air and it feels like I need to use the bathroom but nothing happens. And when it does. it's diarrhea. Now I NEVER talk about this stuff!!!! But I'm soooo uncomfortable and have so many things going on. 
I've stocked up on Gatorade. I will get some salty foods too. (You mean I have a prescription to eat chips?! Yes!) Thanks! The dr said that estrogen levels are a good indicator of risk so I'll see how they look today. I don't really eat much meat so I'll look into a protein shake or something


----------



## messica

Our CPA told us that we could claim all my post retrieval foods as a medical tax deduction if we had a docs note saying they were necessary. Doc jotted a bitty saying they were an essential part of my aftercare. Not an actual prescription for chips but close enough lol :thumbup:


----------



## lanet

I'm enjoying my instructions to eat chips and not exercise. Lol!


----------



## Seoul

lanet- thankfully I am feeling better I think it was just a case of really bad indigestion. I wasn't so worried it was baby related because it was high in my stomach but I can never seem to fully relax I guess but much better thank goodness. Like Messica mentioned, protein and lots of water and gatorade make sure you are drinking a minimum of 2 Liters a day this is the best you can do I also did the protein shake and although I don't really like eggs it seems like I ate a lot of them during that time as well. I was really strict about the water and protein intake and I only endured a mild case of OHSS but with how many follies I had everyone was expecting a serious case of it. My stomach did blow up quite a bit you should have seen my husbands face when I took my jacket off and lifted my shirt when we got back from dinner one night and I was just miserable when he saw me in the morning that day I looked normal when he saw the equivalent of a 6 month belly he about had a heart attack if it weren't because transfer was early the next day he would have taken me to the ER. So start drinking tons of water and Gatorade and rest a lot it is the best you can do for your body at this point. Also watch out OHSS takes a turn for the worse sometimes when implantation has occurred some even look for this after transfer for reassurance but remember not every woman gets worse and if you are doing good with hydrating and protein consumption you should be just fine :) Have they scheduled the ER yet?


----------



## lanet

Thanks Seoul! Yes er is Monday at 8:30. Now I'm curious about how many of those follicles will be mature/contain eggs etc. I guess only time will tell! My estrogen was 2825. 
My heart rate was still 105 at my dr appt yesterday and she said since she just lowered my synthroid dose to give it another day or so. By last night it was back down to 65 and I slept so good. Im so happy to have today and tomorrow off work and I don't have to drive to the clinic! It's nice here too 77 today. I'm going to relax and maybe go pick up some protein shakes. 
I'm glad you're feeling better Seoul!


----------



## lanet

I don't feel good. Just not like myself, I feel bloated and weak when I stand up. I can't do anything. I have no energy. Is this normal? And I'm scared and overwhelmed and just want this to be over now:(


----------



## messica

I felt much the same. I was told it was the hormones peaking and that it was totally normal. I think it was that combined with some pretty extreme anxiety. Hate to say but it took several days beyond retrieval to start to feel normal again. The physical discomfort between then and now still hasn't dissipated completely and at this point I don't expect it to. 

It helped and still helps me to visualize the end goal. And to remember that it won't be this way forever. 

Hugs to you, you can do this and everything will be ok :hugs:


----------



## lanet

Thanks so much Messica! I'm feeling the anxiety today as well. I've also reached the crying stage. I almost avoided being emotional;)
I called the dr on call. She ordered me to drink a liter of Gatorade before bed, salty foods, and no activity at all, not even chores until Monday retrieval. She wanted to check me in the morning but since I'm so far away she said just if I feel worse she would have me go to my er.


----------



## Seoul

Hope you feel better soon Lanet. Take your doctors advice and relax and drinks lots of Gatorade. The nerves are normal we all want it to go perfect and know how many embryos and quality we have and all of these unknowns just feed our anxiety. Try watching some funny movies to get your mind of things.


----------



## redbrick80

Lanet - I hope you feel better hun:hugs: It is so hard near the end. Best of luck with the ER today! Fingers crossed for lots and lots of eggies.


----------



## lanet

They retrieved 22 eggs. The meds were soooooooo relaxing. No need to have worried. I am on watch for ohss though but I got this.


----------



## messica

WOOT WOOT! That's a whole lotta eggs lanet!!!!


----------



## Seoul

Great news Lanet :) Glad you were able to relax through retrieval. Take good care of yourself in the coming days. Can't wait to hear the fertilization report :)


----------



## lanet

Thanks girls. I'm starting to feel a little like myself. I'm chugging the Gatorade and I was instructed to eat fried chicken! Lol. High protein and salt. Very little water, only a few sips. I can't stomach fried chicken right now so I'm drinking a protein shake. I feel so unbelievably relieved to have the scariest part behind me. I'm so excited to hear my report tomorrow. Surely out of 22 eggs there's got to be some good ones right? 
I'm more scared of the nausea and lightheadedness from the pain meds than I am of the pain so I'm not taking it. It hurts pretty bad when I relax my muscles to pee but other than that it's ok, is that normal?


----------



## Seoul

lanet- I had this too I think it is normal from all the poking around. It should start feeling better soon. Best thing I found was just to stay put in bed. I actually had a visitor come in from the states during those days and felt I should take him out and about in the city this was 4 days after my retrieval and thats the day that my OHSS flared up I then stayed in bed for the next 3 days and was unbelievable how fast I felt better. I hope you start feeling more comfortable soon :)


----------



## redbrick80

22 EGGS!!!! - Good Job Lanet!!!!! It is such a relief once it is over, take it easy and recoup. I cannot wait to hear the report!!! When should you hear from the clinic?


----------



## lanet

I'm not sure, I hope they call soon!!!!! I can't wait!
I woke up with a sharp pain under my ribs, it feels like gas or something but is this normal? It's not terrible. Since I'm going to be so scared of ohss over the next few days;)


----------



## redbrick80

A lot happened to your bod yesterday. My guess is that it gas, especially with all the bloating that happens. Keep drinking your Gatorade!


----------



## lanet

Ok drumroll!!!! 16 eggs were mature, 15 fertilized!!!!


----------



## redbrick80

Oh Lanet :hugs: That is fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Seoul

:happydance: Awesome Lanet!


----------



## messica

Holy buckets! That's fantastic news lanet!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lanet

I just had the most traumatizing bowel movement of my life. I literally took a Xanax while on the toilet!


----------



## lanet

Please tell me the next one won't be like that!


----------



## Kay8

CONGRATULATIONS LANET!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo::dance:

I am so incredibly happy for you!!

Rest easy and recuperate, the (physically) hard part is over. It is now a total mental game. 

AFM - I am so sorry for disappearing. I tried to do too much too soon after my return from vacay and wore myself out and was relying on the email alerts to prompt me to check the page, but for some reason they stopped. 

Yesterday, I was discharged from the ACU (Assisted Conception Unit) after they did my ultrasound and confirmed that there is one healthy little bean onboard ...due Christmas Day! :xmas12: Now I'm just a pregnant lady and have to go the regular NHS route from here. It was so cool to see the heartbeat. :cloud9:


----------



## lanet

Thanks Kay and yay for just being a regular ole pregnant lady now!!! Woohoo!!! I can't wait till I'm a regular pregnant lady, right now I'm feeling much more like a science experiment!


----------



## Seoul

Congrats Kay! So happy for you :) 

Lanet- hope you don't have any more traumatizing movements :S That is what I am dreading after having the babies.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hello ladies....sorry for being MIA. I've been on a course for work and it's drained every ounce of what energy I have left.

Hope everyone is dong well....I hope to catchup with all of you on Friday. (Vacation day + u/s day) eek!


----------



## messica

Took me four days to finally have a movement after retrieval lanet.....I sympathize lol



Congrats on your Christmas due date Kay! How fun is that!!!


----------



## lanet

Messica when is your first ultrasound?


----------



## messica

Next Friday, the 16th :flower:


----------



## lanet

Yay! How many weeks will you be?


----------



## Peachy1584

Kay congrats on baby!

Seoul hope you're feeling well!

Breaking can't wait to hear about u/s!

Messica excited for your u/s as well. Seems like they're making you wait forever!

Morana hope everything is ok with you :hugs:

Mono I know it's sad about your little one but I am so happy your little guy is so healthy. I hope you're feeling well!

Red have you figured out your cycle yet? I have started bcp's and retrieval looks like June 16th.

Lanet I'm still glad everything came out ok : )


----------



## messica

I will be 7 weeks :)

They gave us a choice of anywhere between the 12th and the 23rd for the first one. Since hubs works on the road that first Friday worked best. I'm actually grateful to be going a smidge later, hoping to see a nice strong heartbeat with the extra time so I can relax a bit between then and the next one at 10-12 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## messica

Peachy - I'm so glad to see you're good to go for June! Seems spring is flying by, that's just around the corner!


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks Messica. Of course it depends how baseline goes on June 4th and I try not to take things for granted so one day at a time for me. Time does go ridiculously fast that's for sure. Are you having storms today as well? Finally a warm day hitting 70's and all it does is bring severe weather.


----------



## lanet

Peachy do you already have your meds for this cycle? Or any left over?
Embryologist just called, she said all 15 are dividing so we are set for Saturday transfer. I asked what they should be at this point and she said they like to see 8 cells and that quite a few are 8 and 7 cells and a few are slower but that it's totally normal with a group that size. I asked if she expects to have some to freeze. She said yes at least a couple, that everything looks pretty good as of now but that anything can happen in the next 2 days and it's impossible to predict. Does that sound good?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Looks like I won't be joining you in IVF, while waiting for AF to start so we can down reg I got my natural BFP!


----------



## messica

Peach - We got nailed with nasty nasty storms last night. Knocked out the power several times and the kids ended up in bed with me. It's been a long time since *I* got scared but the lightning was awful, I kept waiting for it to hit the house. Didn't get much for sleep. Today it's been rainy and more storms are expected this afternoon. I'm supposed to run out to boarding facility to meet the vet for Ruby's shots this afternoon and I'm not looking forward to how that may pan out with this weather.....

lanet - YAY! All sounds fantastic to me!


MissZ - congratulations! How wonderful!!!


----------



## redbrick80

Hey Peachy! I am still waiting for af to show. I haven't had one since my dnc and the one before that was February before I started stims. I have to take superfact this cycle then start stims after next so I am thinking maybe a transfer at the beginning of July. I am secretly hoping for a natural bfp this cycle since it hasn't showed, but i have zero symptoms so I highly doubt it. So glad you are moving along quickly - the middle of June will be here before you know it.

Lanet - so glad to hear they are growing well and that you should have some frosties! 

Breaking and Messica - can't wait to hear about the ultrasounds!


----------



## lanet

Miss that's awesome! Congrats!
Thanks Messica! That storm sounds scary. We are supposed to get some tonight but I don't think severe and we need the rain.


----------



## Morana

Hello ladies,
I still have to catch up on the everything that happened while I've been MIA. 
Unfortunately, no good news on my side...
Last Thu I started running a fever again so I called the office and they had me come in.
Then Fri we finally saw the gestational sac on u/s but it was so small, RE said the pregnancy was not viable. Good new were, it was not ectopic and I didn't need surgery. In addition to that they found pelvic abscess developing so I had to go to a hospital regardless.
They did d&c, ct scan, put in ct guided drain for the abscess and after 5 days total in the hospital I got to go home yesterday. Unfortunately, the bacteria that caused the abscess turned out to be antibiotic resistant so I'll be on 10 more days of IV antibiotics.
Once this is all over, I think I'll take a couple months off to recover before going back for my FET cycle. 
So please, please, everyone, watch out for your temps and any signs of unusual belly pain! According to my RE, chances of winning this hell lottery are low, but it happens. 

PS. Why couldn't I win powerball instead???!


----------



## lanet

Morana I'm so sorry! That sounds awful! Is that why you were so sick before?


----------



## lanet

And were you on antibiotics after retrieval?


----------



## messica

Oh Morana......I'm so so sorry to read that update.........

How are you holding up? That's so much to deal with all at one time :cry:


(I think you should go buy a stack of scratch off's, wouldn't hurt to try to ride the slim odds train for some good to come your way.)


----------



## Morana

Lanet - Thanks. I was on antibiotics before retrieval and they gave me a separate different one the day of retrieval. And yes, that's the same stuff that made me sick two weeks ago. It was just masked by the pills they gave me and as soon as I stopped taking those things escalated.

Messica - Thanks! At this point, I feel lucky we caught this thing early, before it got really bad. I feel sad about the pregnancy part... but we knew already it wasn't doing so stellar seeing the numbers, so it wasn't a huge shock (while a big disappointment). We have two frosties in the freezer and another fresh cycle already paid for so I'm hoping something of that will work.

In any case we are light years ahead of where we were two months ago, now we know we can get pregnant, just need to find the one that sticks.


----------



## lanet

Morana thats a great attitude. This process isn't for the faint of heart. Will you transfer both frosties? 
I was put on antibiotics the night of retrieval, I finish them tomorrow morning. I'm ready to finish them bc have a ridiculous amount of meds to remember each day right now!
I'm also praying for frosties bc this will be our only fresh cycle. Actually I'm praying for twins


----------



## Peachy1584

Morana so glad you are on the mend. What a nightmare for you. I would like to win the power ball as well so throw some luck my way!

Messica the storms have been bad here also. Last night was a mess but I was lucky to get home from work about 20 mins before it started. Then today on and off. When I went to pick my son up from practice (canceled) i could barely see. With all the rain we've already had I worry about trees coming down. Hope your appt went well and it stayed dry for you.

Red I hope your cycle starts soon. I will be doing the endo biopsy but am not sure when yet.

Lanet they called in my meds already but I figure why bother to get them until I get the all clear from baseline to start. I have 1 Ganirelix left and an open Follistim which apparently isn't good after 20 days so that's a no go. My insurance helps out on everything except stims and that's the expensive part.


----------



## lanet

I got pretty bloated/distended last night, my tummy was so hard all the way up to my ribs. I called the dr and she said to sleep in a reclined position. She said she's going to do an ultrasound in the morning before transfer and to mentally prepare myself for her to do a freeze all if there's fluid in my abdomen. I woke up this morning with extreme cramping, but way up high like a circle around my ribs and into my upper stomach. It finally subsided. I'm worried about how many embies would make it to freeze but she said they have a 95% freeze/thaw rate. Any advice? Words of comfort? Fets are just as good too right? This has just been such a long process and I definetely don't want to end up severely ill when I should be celebrating a pregnancy so I do trust whatever she decides.


----------



## jsquared

Lanet, for what it's worth, my RE says FETs are just as good as fresh transfers these days (he says the vitrification process/freezing technology has come a long way just in the last few years; my gyno concurs). 

I've been following this thread so I feel like I know you all. I'm about to begin my first IVF cycle, and because we are doing the PGS (counting chromosomes) I'll be having a FET, too.


----------



## lanet

Thanks so much. Good luck on your cycle!


----------



## lanet

Well I have pretty bad ohss. Lots of fluid on my abdomen. 2 good embryos are being frozen right now, 3 more might make it to freeze. I expected more. I am so sad and so scared.


----------



## Seoul

Oh I am so sorry Lanet that really sucks. But FETs in my opinion are so much better. Your body is just so much more relaxed and ready to have those embryos stick. Take care of yourself and stay positive those two frosties will become uour beautiful babies soon enough.:happydance:


----------



## Seoul

Oopps wrong emoticon it was supposed to be :hugs:


----------



## lanet

Thanks Seoul:) I really am ok worh doing a fet. I just feel so crappy that I need a break for a little bit anyway at the moment. And I desperately need to pee off this belly!!!!!! I can hardly walk! I just hope the other 3 embies make it to freeze too. Here's my ohss belly https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q219/kristylanet/Mobile%20Uploads/image-6.jpg


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lanet..i did a lot of research on ohss and water retention.

You need to take in a lot of salt. salt from food goes in to your blood stream. Water follows salt. The water in your ovaries and abdomen will follow the salt into your blood and head for your kidneys...eventually urine.

Eat....protein!!! gatorade...V8..salty snacks. 

No water. Water will just end up where it's going now.

U did this for 1.5 data and was peeing like a racehorse...it worked. 

Gluck!


----------



## lanet

Thanks breaking but that's the exact diet my dr has had me on since er on Monday! And I'm following it strictly! I ate a whole jar of green olives and the juice last night! 450mg sodium per serving! And I've been avoiding water so long that it sounds like the most delicious thing on the planet right now. She has me on high protein (now only protein, no carbs) high sodium, Gatorade diet. I really truly believe that's what kept me out of the hosptital bc my bloodwork yesterday came back perfect. I'm not low on proteins or electrolytes. I'm also supposed to avoid veggies bc this causes high potassium.
I've gained 10 lbs in 4 days now. I'm so miserable I just want to lay down and sleep but I can't. I just wish it would start coming out already! How long if you're not pregnant does this have to last??
Waiting for my Mother's Day news of my other 3 embryos. I'll update when I hear.


----------



## lanet

I got the call that I have 6 high quality day 5 and day 6 embryos frozen!!!!! I'm so thankful!!!!


----------



## messica

I'm so sorry to read about your ohss lanet, it sounds just miserable :(

Very happy to read about your frozen embies though! What awesome news to get that the last ones made it today too!!!


----------



## Seoul

So happy for you Lanet! Hope you feel better soon. I saw your picture and couldn't help but say ouch. That bloating is so painful and uncomfortable. I really hope it's almost done. 

Breaking- was your ultrasound this past Friday? How did it go?


----------



## redbrick80

6 is a great number Lanet! Hope you are feeling better today :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Congress Lanet....hope the symptoms stop and you feel better soon.

Seoul...yes we had 7w5d u/s on Friday.....it was amazing. Our little bean is doing great with a strong heartbeat. We go back in at 9 weeks!


----------



## Seoul

Great news breaking! Congrats :) 

Lanet- How are you feeling?


----------



## redbrick80

Great news Breaking! So exciting. 

Lanet - hope you are on the mend!


----------



## lanet

Breaking that's so exciting! And awesome that you get to see it again soon!
Yesterday was a rough day, I think bc it's been 12 days since I've felt normal or slept normal and I just can't take much more. Praying today's the day.


----------



## redbrick80

Just checking in Ladies...its quiet around here!


Lanet how are you feeling hun?


----------



## lanet

I'm starting to feel normal!!! I've lost 10 lbs. I'm sooooo thankful and still slightly traumatized lol. 
How are you doing? What's your first step? 
I'm spotting so if af shows today then I can start bcp and get ready for fet.


----------



## jsquared

Lanet, do you know what your AMH is? Mine is on the high normal end, and I'm slightly worried about OHSS myself--although my dr is on top of it and is prescribing me a lower dose of stims. I still have to finish this round of low-dose hormones following my (2nd) hysteroscopy before I can start. Ready to begin already!


----------



## lanet

Mine is 10.1 or something. And I was on the starting dose of stims. And during my iui injection cycle I only made 1 follicle. So I'm not sure where my super response came from! I've heard if you start the high protein diet during stims it can help prevent. But idk for sure. My E2 wasn't crazy high and yes I had 28 follicles and 22 eggs but even that isn't some crazy high amount. But def put me in danger territory.


----------



## jsquared

Yeah, mine is 4.3 ng/ml so we'll see. I'm glad you're doing better! Sounds like it was scary. Good luck on your FET--hope it happens soon!


----------



## lanet

Thanks and good luck to you too! How long approximately before you are able to start?


----------



## jsquared

Before the hysteroscopy this last Monday, he had me starting on 5/22; but the surgeon decided to put me on Estradiol for 10 days, followed by Progesterone for 10 days, so now it's looking like the beginning of June. The hormones are to 'smooth out' the uterus -- I had polyps and a septum removed (I had no symptoms whatsoever--hysteroscopy #1 was a routine check pre-IVF, hysteroscopy #2 was to finish cleaning everything out). They also have me on birth control.

I have a follow-up with my doctor on Monday to confirm the actual start date. Because we're doing a FET, there was already some cushion built in time-wise. Aside from the recently discovered polyps/septum, I have no known fertility issues aside from being 35 (and a lesbian - ha). My partner and I tried five failed IUIs (don't get me started--I love my dr but the whole IUI thing was a big fat waste of time, with me opting for natural cycles with frozen donor sperm, PLUS my uterus was a mess, which we didn't know at the time--anyway that was never going to work). 

Our RE is optimistic about IVF, so I am hopeful. Usually I tend to stress and fear the worst. Working on that...


----------



## lanet

It sounds like the uterus may have been the obstacle, so now that it's being taken care of hopefully that's just what you need!


----------



## Morana

Hi ladies!
Finally caught up on my reading :)
Kay, Seoul, Breaking - so happy for you guys! It sounds like all is going great and it's exciting! 

Lanet - glad your ohss resolved by itself and 6 is a great number! Hopefully FET will do it for you :)

afm - still finishing up my antibiotics. Hopefully my picc line comes out soon. Everything seems to be healing OK, u/s today went well, now we are waiting for HCG to go back to 0. Then we'll take a break for a couple months before going back for out FET cycle. Can't wait for memories of hospital stays to fade a bit! :)


----------



## messica

jsquared - RE's tend to be brutally honest so if yours is optimistic I say run with it!

lanet - yay for slowly recouperating, what an ordeal to say the least girl!

morana - although I'm sorry you had to go through all that, I am glad that FET is an option for you in the near future. I will be watching for future updates, you'll always be in my prayers :flower:


afm - I updated down in multiples if anyone is interested <3
(no bakers dozen for us peachy :haha: ) 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...2176647-took-my-breath-away.html#post32671927


----------



## Peachy1584

Messica that's amazing and wonderful! I had text Lanet earlier asking if you had posted anything yet and told her I thought there would be 2! You are soo lucky:dance:

Jsquared welcome. I hope your cycle goes perfect for you!

Morana I am so glad you have frosties and are feeling better!

Red how have you been?

Mono how are you feeling? I've heard it's been rather warm so I hope you lots of summery flowy dresses to keep cool.

Kay hope everything is going well for you!


----------



## lanet

Oh Messica sooooo exciting!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## jsquared

Thanks, Peachy! Definitely ready to get started!

Messica, congratulations!!! What beautiful pictures! So happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## messica

Thanks ladies! 

I still keep pinching myself because it doesn't feel real yet....I don't know how we got so lucky, I literally couldn't speak. Just kept thanking God over and over in my head. It's been hard to stop and the fear is still there that it could all be taken away at any moment. I thought today would bring relief, and it has, but then came a flood of so many new fears. It's so overwhelming. Hubs just stood there teary eyes about bulging out of his head.....no matter how things turn out long term the moment was more than I could ever ask for. I never ever thought we'd get here. Literally. My head had given up on the dream, I'm so glad my heart pushed on in spite of that.

Doc wrote me out a prescription for high dose folic acid and we picked it up right afterward. Said to keep inhaling protein and keeping hydrated until we hear from RE's office what to do next. She is going to see us again in two weeks regardless so at least we don't have to wait long. All of her kids were conceived via IVF so she thankfully understands.


----------



## lanet

That's so amazing and I'm so happy for you!!! A double blessing!!


----------



## Seoul

Lanet- glad you are feeling better. 

Messica- congrats on the twins welcome to the club :) 

Im at the docs waiting for my scan super nervous will update later.


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul best of luck!


----------



## lanet

Seoul are you using progesterone suppositories or injections?


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet!!


----------



## lanet

Haha!! Hey I'm still doing research peachy!


----------



## Peachy1584

No comparing though. There's no sense in doing that as everyone is so case specific. You'll just drive yourself crazy. Crazier? : )


----------



## lanet

Crazier...i won't compare, just want to make sure other people do suppositories and that it works out.


----------



## Peachy1584

If it didn't work she wouldn't have you do it:thumbup:


----------



## lanet

Always the voice of reason;)


----------



## Seoul

Lanet- with DD I was eexclusively on suppositories I hate them so much for this one I asked for injections so did first few weeks with suppositories and the rest with injections they just took me off them today. They both work just fine I just freak out at discharge so I prefer the shots.

Afm everything went perfect thank God two beautiful babies with heartbeats in the 160's I will attach some pics I had crazy cramps today so it was nice to have the scan for reassurance.


----------



## messica

They're lovely Seoul! So happy to see all is well this morning as I couldn't manage to stay up last night for your update!!!


----------



## Morana

Messica - congrats, you pictures look beautiful! I hope everything goes well for you!

Seoul - they look amazing! They just need to stop scaring mommy with cramps :)


----------



## lanet

Seoul that's awesome news! Great pictures! So are you guessing boys or girls based on heart rate? I'll guess girls!


----------



## Seoul

Thanks ladies. We are over the moon. You girls are all amazing and I can't wait for each of you to get your sticky beans. I definitely have you all in my prayers. 

Lanet- based on heartbeats I would say girls but I have had a hunch since the beginning at least one is a boy. With DD I always thought it was a girl so maybe I have good intuition? or its just crap and I just managed to guess right lol. Either way and not to sound cliche but I could really care less what they are as long as their healthy. Although Ideally I would want them to be boy girl so that DD can have a sister and I can have a son but really either way is just fine for me, they are all fun :) If I have two girls or one boy and a girl I can be done with having kids but if I have two boys I might try for another girl in the future I think it would be nice for DD to have a sister.


----------



## Kay8

I've missed so much! #-o

Messica - GIANT CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! How exciting to have two beans on board!!! You are super lucky! :happydance:

Peachy - Thanks for asking about me. All is well, I'm trying to get myself together. I've been away due to distraction and really nothing more. I'm heading to FL in the morning - there for a conference for a week, then visiting friends and family for 3 weeks so a REALLY long trip home... and really delicate packing effort to not exceed my baggage weight limits. (Also, I need to be able to manage on my own since its a solo trip.) Probably my last for the year, however, God-willing there are no complications and I get that far I will TRY to sneak a trip between 35-36 weeks when BA cuts me off from flying. 
Are you doing alright? :hugs:

I hope everyone else is doing well in their respective stages! :flower:

Apologies in advance, because I'm unlikely to reappear until after the conference. Have a great week everyone!


----------



## redbrick80

Lanet- Glad you are feeling better! 10 lbs lighter must feel awesome! I cannot wait until your transfer!

Morana - Glad you are on the mend. A longer break between cycles is very refreshing. 

Messica - TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs: Big congrats to you hun. That is just awesome news. 

Seoul - Beautiful babes 

Kay8 - it's good to hear from you. It really helps to keep yourself busy. 

AFM, I am still waiting for AF to show. Its been just over 6 weeks since the dnc. I know it takes longer to get back to normal..but my patience is wearing thin. I just want to get on with the show already!!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul they're beautiful! 

Kay so glad things are going well I hope you enjoy your time away. I am doing well thanks for asking. Doing the bcp phase with baseline and biopsy coming up on the 3rd. If that's good I will start stims on the 7th. Not really looking forward to that though. Praying this time is it :^ )

Hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying some nice weather !


----------



## redbrick80

Oh Miss Peachy - so glad you are on the way to Stims! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## jsquared

Peachy, we are on similar schedules: I take my last BCP on Memorial Day, then go for baseline the next morning. Stims set to begin May 30. Box o' meds arrived his morning. Wow.


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks Red I hope you get to start real soon. How is everything else in life going?

Jsquared you are almost there! Yes that damn box can be quite overwhelming can't it? I hope you never have to deal with that mess as many times as I have : ).


----------



## redbrick80

Ladies!!

AF finally showed up yesterday :happydance: That was a long wait. 

So it begins again! Will take Suprefact in 20 days, then af, then start stims. I'm so nervous to try again...but a little excited too. 

Hope everyone is well, I miss you ladies xx


----------



## lanet

Hi red, that's awesome! So er and transfer in July?
I'm glad they put me on bcp right away(as much as I dislike them)or I would've been waiting for af for who knows how long! Maybe a few months, I'm irregular anyway. 
I miss you ladies too! I think everyone is either preggo or just waiting to get started again. 
I've really been wondering about Amanda.


----------



## Seoul

red- Yey for AF :) 

lanet- When would your transfer be? 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## lanet

Seoul my transfer is scheduled for June 27th, but I've had so many delays that I'll believe it when it happens! Lol


----------



## Peachy1584

Hello ladies I hope everyone is great and just quiet because your busy enjoying summer. 

Red I'm glad you can get started again waiting sucks : )

Jsquared I hope things are going smoothly for !!


----------



## jsquared

Thanks Peachy! I'm on day 6 of injections; today's scan showed 13 follies growing between 11-16 (most were 13-15). Nurse said I can expect an earlier retrieval than expected, maybe as early as Sunday. Can't believe how fast it's all going. How are things with you?


----------



## Peachy1584

J that's fabulous! How excited are you? Are they treating you well? Headaches were an issue for me. I start stims on Sat so I'm a bit behind you.


----------



## redbrick80

Nice to hear everyone is moving along nicely. 

J - nice that you won't be on stims very long. Very excited for you. 

Peachy - yay for starting stims Sat:happydance:


Seoul - How are you feeling?

Lanet - Here's hoping everything goes as planned for the transfer. fingers crossed for you.


----------



## jsquared

Thanks you guys! Peachy, I too had headaches, but thankfully they've subsided as the days go on. So exciting your stims start in just a couple of days! Are you doing a fresh transfer? I'm doing PGS & FET so maybe our TWWs will overlap. Kinda wish I was doing a fresh cycle--the nurse that does my scans keeps saying my lining looks good, and I'm like, um, does that matter if I'm doing my FET next month? And she says, oh that's right never mind. :wacko:


----------



## lanet

Hi girls. Jsquared I've already commented in another thread but things are looking good! You will have fet the following month?
Red when do you start? 
Peachy our 2ww (fingers crossed) will overlap a little although you'll be able to test before my transfer. 
I'm officially on af watch now...last day of bcp was yesterday.


----------



## redbrick80

I should start the beginning of July. Hopefully baking a babe by mid July:happydance:


----------



## jsquared

Lanet, that's the plan. They will freeze what makes it to Day 5 after they biopsy for the PGS. Results take about 10 days to come back. Right around that time AF should come and they'll start me on estrogen and progesterone to get things ready for a transfer approximately two weeks later.

Here's hoping it goes as smoothly as planned!


----------



## Peachy1584

Red that's great you'll be starting soon !

J why did you decide to have the testing done? Yes I will be doing a fresh transfer. Hopefully for the last time : )

Lanet I see it says you're online but I'm really hoping you just left your puter on and are having a nice romantic dinner : )


----------



## lanet

Hey peachy, I use my phone for b&b so it must just always say I'm online? Because yes I was at a dinner/movie/wine/candy date with hubs!
Tomorrow's your big start date! (Again I know, not very exciting but I'm excited for you to be in the 2ww!!)


----------



## jsquared

Peachy--yay! Your stims start today! :)

We decided to do the PGS originally because I was very much against putting back more than one embryo (did not want multiples) and our RE said doing PGS would up the odds of success, bringing them closer to the odds of success when putting back two. (I think it was roughly 70% success for putting back two, 60% for putting back one with PGS, and about 40% for one without PGS.) The PGS is not cheap, but I justified it not only with the statistics, but also by thinking, you know what else is not cheap? Twins.

But then I had a hysteroscopy that showed polyps and a septum, all of which was removed before beginning IVF. When I asked RE if this changed his opinion on the single embryo transfer, he said to be on the safe side, we should think about putting back two; he said by all accounts no more septum remains, but that it's always possible there's something left they can't see, and if that's where the embryo tried to attach we'd be SOL. By this point we had really come to like the idea of PGS and when I asked the RE if he thought we still needed it if putting back two, he said without hesitation that he wouldn't let his wife go through IVF without it. 

Now, my gyne, who also used this RE for her IVF, disagrees. She thinks the PGS isn't necessary because the abnormal embryos likely won't make it (but they might stick, and end in miscarriage) and an amnio is a less expensive way to get the same info. But we didn't want to get that far along without knowing. I'm 35. If I was 25, I probably wouldn't do it. 

Yesterday I learned I will trigger tomorrow, have retrieval on Tuesday. Feeling pretty bloated/icky, which according to the nurse is "how you should feel!" And of course I'm worried I'm going to ovulate before the retrieval even though I'm on Cetrotide and my LH is less that 1. Trying to manage my crazy...


----------



## lanet

Jsquared I felt pretty bad at the end of stims and was told to drink tons of Gatorade, it did help me feel better, the nurse said it sounded like dehydration. Although now I wonder of it was the beginning of my ohss. 
So you will put back 2 now? Will you be ok with twins? 
You're getting so close! 
My fet meds should arrive today. They changed my estrogen to Injectible so I'm pretty nervous but oh well, I can manage. 
I need af to come today or tomorrow to be able to keep Mondays appt!!!


----------



## jsquared

Yes, we'll put back two. My partner would love twins, and I've come around to the idea, too. I just worry about the risks with a multiple birth, but if we can get through that, the idea of twins is pretty sweet. We'd be thrilled, I'm sure.

I bet you'll get used to those estrogen injections quick! After the first one, it probably won't be so bad. Here's hoping! :flower:


----------



## Peachy1584

J you're lucky you gals can afford it. It is a pretty big cost so I hope you have plenty to choose from. Also I think letting your body get back to normal after I always think is a good idea and I am a true believer in fet.

Lanet flo still hasn't showed? I started spotting yesterday and still am. Basically when I wipe so maybe since I had a full period just a couple weeks ago I'll get lucky and it'll stay like this. Especially since I start the suppositories tonight.


----------



## lanet

I was looking and last time it took af 4 days, and I was on bcp about the same amount then, so it will probably be tomorrow and I just hope it's early enough that I don't question what cd it is.


----------



## lanet

I was looking and last time it took af 4 days, and I was on bcp about the same amount then, so it will probably be tomorrow and I just hope it's early enough that I don't question what cd it is. How were your first shots today? Or are you doing them all in the evening?


----------



## lanet

Ok that was a double post because I wasn't finished the first time, I'm not sure how that happened


----------



## Peachy1584

Lol on the double post. Both are in the morning and it was fine. Nervous for the headache to start but it's inevitable. I hope it shows up for you so there's no question. Mine always does that to me.


----------



## Seoul

Good Luck ladies. Exciting that everything is getting started again for you all. 

AFM officially in second trimester now still feeling horrible and having daily headaches I guess someday I will feel semi normal again I hope. Looking forward to seeing the next round of sticky BBFs for you all.


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul that's wonderful congrats on your second trimester! Hope you start feeling good real soon!


----------



## lanet

Jsquared how are you today??? Still feeling bad? 
Fertilization report?


----------



## lanet

Hi girls! Seoul are you feeling better yet? 
Peachy it's too early to text you but I'm anxious to hear how your trigger went last night. I'm excited for you!!! 
I'm at the dr now, my lining is an 8 already after only 2 estrogen injections. So I'm happy. She said I will most likely come back in Friday and start progesterone Sunday and then I'll be ready for my long awaited transfer on the 27th!! 
How is everyone?


----------



## Seoul

That is great news lanet you've waited too long. I am still having pretty rotten days with migraines and not being able to keep anything down really looking forward to getting those days past me. 

Peachy how is are stims going this time around? 

Any body else going through stims?


----------



## jsquared

Seoul--here's hoping you'll feel better soon! :flower:

Peachy--how's it going? Is retrieval tomorrow? How exciting! Thinking about you.

As for me, I had my retrieval last week. We got 25 eggs, 17 fertilized, and 11 have made it to blast and were biopsied today for PGS. We should know the results in 10 days or so. Like Lanet, I came down with some pretty rough OHSS symptoms, some of which I'm still getting over. 

I really really really want this to work out for every single one of us. Wish I had a magic wand.


----------



## messica

Prayers going up for you peachy!

And lanet, holy buckets your FET is just right around the corner!

jsquared - fantastic numbers, will be keeping fingers crossed all come back clear in the PGD department!

Sorry you're still feeling so crummy Seoul, that's no good at all :(


----------



## Seoul

jsquared can't wait for you to get your results those are great numbers for the fertilization report :)


----------



## Seoul

messica- how are you feeling?


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul I really hope you feel better soon that's gone on long enough! Have you thought about getting a prescription for at least the morning sickness?

J those numbers are amazing so happy for you! Hope they all come back perfect!

Messica can't believe you're almost out of the first tri already! So glad babies are well!

Lanet I watched that second story and what a mess that was as well. You know I never knew that the cleft palate was hereditary. I should go to bed but not feeling the greatest really. Staring at my phone probably doesn't help : )

Afm yes retrieval is in the morning although it really is morning. Hopefully we get a good number to work with and this is the last time I ever have to do it. Hope springs eternal : )


----------



## redbrick80

Hey Ladies! 

Peachy - fingers crossed for retrieval. Can't wait to hear how it goes.

So glad everyone else is doing well. 

J - Fantastic numbers!

I am starting my suprefact on Friday - Finally!! then will patiently wait for AF. Should start stims the first week of July.


----------



## messica

Oh I so hope this morning went awesome for you peachy. It's perfectly beautiful out today, I hope that's an indication of things to come!

redbrick - your timing would be perfect for a spring baby, I think knocking out pregnancy in the winter months is definitely the way to go so will be keeping fingers crossed for you as well!

seoul - I'm actually feeling loads better. The Zofran really helped me get a grip on tossing my cookies and the constant nausea is getting better every day (*knock on wood*). I can tell the enormous vitamin D dose I started a few weeks ago is starting to work, I have more energy than I have had in the last year, easy. The excessive cramping is at times really worrisome, but babies are still trucking along with no concerns from docs so I'm doing my best to roll with it and keep calm. 12 week ultrasound is Friday :happydance:


----------



## Seoul

Peachy- Hope retrieval went well can't wait to hear your numbers although your clinic is the one that doesn't share anything until they absolutely have to no? I did go to the doctors for a prescription but my doctor did not want to give me anything i had one given to me but was told to use only on extremely bad days and to be honest it doesn't do that much for me. Here they believe the best approach is to be hospitalized and put on an IV drip for a few days but I have been doing my own hydration therapy at home drinking loads of water and taking it easy because I don't have the luxury of being able to leave DD with anyone at the moment. And for the headaches they say for some women they are a normal response to the hormones and you just deal with them the whole pregnancy unfortunately they can't give medication for it other than tylenol without knowing the effects to the babies so they suggest yoga or a chiropractor to help with alignment and what not. I have been doing the yoga and working on my posture and the days that I am really good with it my headaches seem to be below a 4 pain level although almost never completely gone. 

messica- so great to hear your feeling better. I have been getting more energy here and there and that is so nice and I hear you with the cramping it has been bad this pregnancy. Ive heard it can be worse with twins and subsequent pregnancies its so hard not to worry when you have them though. Good luck at your scan on Friday. I am starting to freak out for mine tomorrow morning I may even find out the sexes I hope so since I will be traveling to the US next week and hope to get some shopping done while I am there. Clothes for newborns here are ridiculously expensive you can spend on average 50 bucks for a little outfit and 30 for a normal little sleeper. 

red- So exciting and nerve wrecking I am sure for you to get started again soon. I really hope everything goes smoothly and textbook for you this time around.


----------



## lanet

Seoul please update if you do find out the gender!!! So exciting! 
I suffered terrible morning sickness with dd and tried several prescriptions and nothing worked. I was in the hosptital twice with iv. I've heard Zantac is like a miracle and has really helped some people so maybe you could try it. I'm definetely going to ask about it if the time comes. I think it's over the counter? It's just an antacid I believe. 
I hope to be joining you and Messica in the twin department very soon, and I'm bringing peachy along with me too!


----------



## Seoul

yeyy lanet can't wait for you and Peachy to join us :) Maybe because I take Prilosec regularly anyways (similar to Zantac) is why non of these anti nausea meds are working? Anyways hope to have it a bit more under control I have gained 4 pounds now so even all the throwing up can't keep the weight from piling on :)


----------



## Seoul

Well went for my ultrasound today and the little bugs were stubborn as can be and had legs crossed. I am pretty convinced it is two girls but I will try again tomorrow at another clinic here and see if I have any luck if not I will try again next week in the states. On a good note they are both looking great and everything seems fine. I have placenta previa for the moment so the doctor said to make sure I take it easy and keep a look out for spotting but that most likely in a couple weeks it will move. Praying this is the case. 

Peachy how you feeling?


----------



## redbrick80

Seoul - best wishes and fingers crossed that you stay healthy- 2 girls = Fabulous!!!!

Lanet - are you putting two embies in? - fingers crossed you get your twins

Peachy how are you darling?? hope all is well.

AFM - i was suppose to start tomorrow - but we have decided to postpone the next round until September. We haven't been living the healthiest lately and had a ton of stress. My best friends mom - who I am extremely close to, was killed in a terrible car accident 2 weeks ago and life has pretty much been chaos since. Just taking care of everyone etc, plus the trauma it's all just a bit much. I feel like we need a breather....I may have had multiple beverages...and I mean multiple for a week straight. So since this will be our second and last fresh cycle I want to be on top of my game. So here's to two months of pure health! I will be on here the entire time cheering all of you on!


----------



## lanet

Seoul if they were that stubborn you're probably right....girls lol. Any news today? 
Red I'm so sorry about your friends mom. And I'm sure it was a difficult decision to postpone. Here's hoping you can get everything in order and be able to start again soon. 
I had my lining check today, it was 10. When I got home I noticed 2 spots of blood, brownish. Should I worry? Maybe from the ultrasound itself?


----------



## Seoul

Red- so sorry to hear about your friends mom your right though I am sure postponing it was a hard decision but you want to be fully invested and ready for the next fresh cycle. Enjoy the two month breather sometimes not having the pressure because you made the decision is a nice feeling of relief. 

Lanet- It was probably the ultrasound plus all of the hormones make everything more sensitive and prone to bleeding. Anyways for piece of mind ask your doctor but I am sure they won't be worried about it. I will go in a few hours to the docs lets see what happens.


----------



## lanet

The nurse said it's most likely from the probe and if it increases to call her but that she doubts it will. I haven't had another spot at all, and it was so little the first time I barely noticed. And she said everything looks great, start pio Sunday, no more appts between now and transfer next Friday!!!!!! Yay!


----------



## lanet

Seoul, were you told anything about having sex during FET? Restrictions?


----------



## jsquared

Lanet, my instructions regarding transfer say no sex until the beta, I think. It may even say until they see a heartbeat, I can't remember. I don't recall reading anything about sex before the transfer, probably because it wasn't FET specific and no one is having sex between ER and a fresh transfer.

Peachy, thinking of you and hoping all is well. :flower:


----------



## lanet

Yes it's hard to find info on sex before transfer in fet. I know not to after transfer or during stims. I've already had to ask my nurse during 2 other situations, including after ohss, if we could have sex and I'm not about to ask her again! I can't imagine what she thinks of me haha. 
Peachy is having transfer tomorrow, I'm sure she will update sometime. Thinking of her and wishing her the very best though!


----------



## Seoul

Lanet I didn't have any restrictions but I avoided it until heartbeat that is what is usually suggested. Also because of y history of m/c they recommend pull out method or using condoms until about 12 weeks just because sometimes sperm can attack the embryo or change the environment to non favorable so I usually avoid until 8 week scan and then pull out until 14 weeks or so. 

Well the little shits kept their legs crossed again but the doctor said she is pretty sure its one of each but to not start buying stuff yet. I hope she is right I would love that I want DD to have a daughter but I would love to have a son as well. Anyways I will have another scan in the States and hope they can confirm then.


----------



## redbrick80

Seoul - one of each would be fantastic. 

Lanet - I bet it's the probe...I am unsure on the do's and don'ts before a FET. SO excited for your transfer next Friday:happydance:

Peachy - best of luck today xxx


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul sorry babies won't cooperate but so happy they are so very healthy!

Red I truly applaud you for taking the time to get healthy and back on track. If this cycle were to not work my next would be my last and I would do the same thing. :hugs:

Lanet so excited for your transfer do you can suffer with me!

Messica glad things are moving along perfectly for you!

Afm I had a 3 dt on Fri the 20th. I was shocked and devastated because my others had been day 5's. We put back 1 8 cell and 1 that was already compacting. The other 4 were behind except for an 8 cell that was only a little behind. I don't expect anything to freeze but will find that out Monday. Since it hasn't worked with my perfect grade day 5's I'm praying maybe this is the change we needed. I had the endo scratch and assisted hatching this time so now I just wait : )


----------



## jsquared

Hi ladies--how is everyone doing?

Peachy--how are you feeling? Sounds like your transfer went well--I've got my fingers crossed for you!! 

Me, I'm finishing up these BCP and so have to wait until Monday before getting started with the FET cycle. Not feeling entirely patient over here. :wacko:


----------



## messica

Praying for you everyday peachy :flower:


Hoping time passes quickly for you jsquared!


----------



## Seoul

How is everyone doing? Peachy are you waiting until OTD? When is that?

Lanet is transfer still scheduled for the 27th?


----------



## lanet

Seoul hi! Yes transfer is the 27th. The day after tomorrow!!!! Finally! 
Did you get another scan to check gender yet?


----------



## Seoul

Yes lanet I got a full anatomy scan done once I got to the states and both babies are great and they showed their stuff we will be having one of each :) our little girl is the trouble maker and Baby A she is breech and has the placenta in the way and our little man is perfect and a lot calmer than his sister :) we are over the moon :) can't wait for you to get your twinnies I just feel it happening for you :)


----------



## lanet

Oh my goodness 1 of each!!! How perfect!!! I bet you're so excited!
Thanks, I'll let you know how it goes, I'm so excited to finally be here, it's been a long time coming!


----------



## Peachy1584

J waiting is the worst and fet seems longer because there's so little to do but hang in there. So glad you have 5 perfect embies what a great number!

Seoul huge congratulations on your babies! You guys must be so excited and thank goodness they finally cooperated! : )

Messica thanks much and Yay for getting out of the 1st tri , time goes so darn fast!

Lanet you know how excited I am for you! Your bfp will be so soon!!

Afm otd is Mon the 30th but I think I will start testing tomorrow. I go back and forth really. I know 6dp3dt is early so we will see how I feel in the morning : )


----------



## redbrick80

Lanet - Fingers crossed for the transfer today xx 

Peachy - Test !!! 

Seoul - one of each...so perfect. 

Messica - holy time is going quick!!! 

J - how are you feeling?


----------



## Peachy1584

Red here is what I have so far. I obviously went a little crazy and am in the same predicament as last time. To make matters worse the one last night (especially in person) is a wee bit darker than the one this morning so that has me going all shades of crazy : ). I am not going to test again until tomorrow and just pray it gets darker. Beta is Monday.


----------



## messica

Praying like crazy peachy....


----------



## Seoul

Peachy praying for you! Hope this is your sticky bean.


----------



## lanet

Finally!! 
https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q219/kristylanet/Mobile%20Uploads/image-11.jpg


----------



## messica

Beautiful lanet!!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks much Messica and Seoul. Are you ladies showing yet?

Lanet they truly are gorgeous!


----------



## Seoul

Lanet- they look beautiful congrats on finally making it to this stage you waited long enough.

Peachy- I definitely am showing people are already asking when I am due.


----------



## messica

Until about a week ago I'd have insisted any bump I had was due to bloat but now it's pretty obvious first thing in the morning. They've definitely moved up above my public bone at this point, so there's no more denying it in public lol.


----------



## jsquared

Fingers crossed for you Peachy!! xoxo

Yayyy Lanet! Congrats on being in the TWW!

Seoul and Messica--so glad to hear your twins are going strong! :happydance:

Red, I'm doing okay, just waiting (impatiently) for FET baseline on Monday. Going back and forth between putting back 1 or 2. I've made an appointment with my gyne next week to discuss the ups and downs of twin pregnancy--she recently retired from delivering babies but did so for 20+ years so I'm interested in what she has to say. We shall see.


----------



## Peachy1584

J it's a big decision especially knowing they're perfect. I may not remember right but your other half wanted 2?

Seoul I'm glad you have big healthy babies! Will family be able to stay with you when you have them?

Messica you starting to show is perfect timing for being in the "safe zone" to tell everyone!

Mono I hope things are wonderful with you!

Kay8 are you still away? Hope you're great as well!

seems to be getting some color and I'm hoping/praying this is finally it but I know it's early and like Lanet reminded me 7dpt3dt is still 4 days before I'd even miss my period so it may not be dark anyways but I've decided to only test at night as I seem to get a better result :)


----------



## messica

Loving those beautiful lines peachy!!!!!! When do they start betas for you?



We waited to share until last Saturday after all looked good on our 12 week ultrasound....pretty sure we would have kept it a secret until the delivery if the belly hadn't started giving us away lol. We used a picture on the tail end of a video explaining our journey, to announce. I can't get the picture to upload because it's too large (even though I've shared it before!) but here is the video if anyone is interested. If it'll make you upset don't watch, but it's all stuff most everyone here can unfortunately relate to (just quite a bit dulled down because our friends and family watching would have struggled to understand all those lovely details we are forced to obsess over throughout).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZu0KaZ6OkY


----------



## lanet

Messica for some reason I can't click on the video! It just acts like an image.


----------



## lanet

I know it's so early, barely 2dp5dt, but I'm having pretty significant af like cramping. It woke me up this morning and it's still going strong. Is this ok? Normal? Good? Bad?


----------



## Peachy1584

Lanet it's very normal they should have told you that. If you look at your sheet it's probably on there as to what to expect. I hope you went back to sleep : )

Messica I would love to watch but am unable to open it as well!


----------



## lanet

Peachy what are you doing up so early after working so late?
It is on my sheet and they did tell me, I just expected it to be more from the procedure, like right after, and I didn't expect it it be so strong and feel so much like af. My sheet also goes on to explain it's probably from the stimulated ovaries etc which I don't have...


----------



## jsquared

Morning ladies--I was able to watch Messica's video by clicking on the You Tube button thing in the corner. It took me to You Tube where I could see it. Lovely, Messica. :flower:

Lanet--I know what you mean about the instructions that warn about cramping sounding more like for a fresh cycle than for FET. I get confused about when implantation is supposed to happen with FET. You're at the equivalent of 7dpo, right? Isn't that implantation time? Hmmm...

Peachy--nice lines! When is beta??

Yes, my partner would love twins, and I would too, I just worry about the risks during pregnancy. We definitely want more than one child--I'm an only and always wanted a sib; partner is one of four and loves it. I'm optimistic--maybe crazy, I don't know--that we can have more than one child from this round of IVF. RE says most likely outcome is still one baby even if we put back two, but of course you have to be ready for twins if you put back two. And with "normal" embryos it seems extra possible to me...but what do I know.


----------



## lanet

J my RE said with 2 embies there's a 50/50 chance of twins. I would think even more in your case with the pgd. Maybe she just told me that to be extra sure that I would be ok with it. I told her I would take triplets lol, she told me not to say that!
And yes I would be equivalent to 7dpo so of course I want it to be implantaion! And it's not like I was symptom spotting, I was sound asleep! I think maybe progesterone can cause cramping too. Although I've been in it a week and havent had any


----------



## Peachy1584

Messica I cannot see it like J can. Is there a way just to post a header link I can click or a name I can look up myself?

J it's such a personal decision but if you're healthy an d capable and your RE and OB says it's right then I would go for 2 but I would love twins so that's just me : ). First beta it tomorrow but they won't give me numbers until after the second one on Wed. Yeah it sucks : )


----------



## messica

Maybe try this one? Hoping it works because I don't know how else to direct anyone to it! (cut the *** out before "watch"

https://www.youtube.com/***watch?v=jZu0KaZ6OkY


On pins and needles until Wednesday Peachy!

lanet - I had INSANE cramping. Like almost to the point of scary for the first two to three weeks. Felt like nasty AF combined with unrelenting back pain. My only consolation was I never bled a drop. I am a minimalist but resorted to heating pad (set on low) and tylenol when I absolutely couldn't stand it anymore. Also started 2dp5dt. I'm hoping your cramping is a really good sign for you because it sure was for me :)


jsquared - I'd pop down to the multiples board and peek around at the differences between twin pregnancy, delivery and beyond. The ladies in there more than anyone else really helped us decide between one or two!


----------



## Peachy1584

I got to see it what a lovely video!


----------



## Kay8

Peachy1584 said:


> Kay8 are you still away? Hope you're great as well!

Hey Peachy!!!! Away with the fairies in LaLa Land is more like it. I've been back for nearly 2 weeks but the first week or so, I was catastrophically exhausted and slept for hours during the day every day, I'm still trying to get it together. A month in the states (FL, TX, NY, PA, MD/DC/VA) nearly broke me, but I tried to fit everyone in and make it count since it'll be my last trip home for nearly a year. 

Despite the exhaustion, I am super (no problems to report & minimal side effects aside from fatigue & the "girls") and the little one (now 16 weeks) is awesome looking more like a baby now and less like a bean according to the 12 week U/S. What I can't get over though, is how laissez-faire the midwife process is here! I went yesterday for an appt, just a few questions and a urine sample then my next midwife appt is at 28 weeks on SEPT 29TH!!!

I am SO, SO excited for you and Lanet. I am pleased that you've both had your transfers and all is going well so far. I will not be a stranger because I need to know what happens with you guys. I have everything crossed for you both and am virtually holding my breath! Giant hugs. :hugs: :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2014-07-02 at 08.42.48.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kay8

Messica, what a lovely, touching video!!! It took me almost 4 min (nearly the end) to realize that it was YOUR video, I initially thought that you used "a" video from the internet to explain 'the journey' to your family and announce, it wasn't until later in the video that I caught up - then I had to re-watch it, knowing it was YOU. How precious! I am so happy for you guys. :D


----------



## messica

Holding out tremendous hope and praying hard for you today peachy :flower:



Glad to hear all has been so well with you Kay!


----------



## Peachy1584

Kay8 great to hear from you! So glad pregnancy is going so well! Everyone is moving along so fast!

Thank you Messica : )

Monday 10dp3dt was 115 and today at 12dp3dt is 384. Now all I can do is sit and wait : )


----------



## messica

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## lanet

Messica that video is so amazing! What kind of response did you get from family and friends? 
Hi Kay, glad to hear that all is well with you! 
Peachy you know how happy I am for you!


----------



## jsquared

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY PEACHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks so much ladies! One day at a time...

J how are things going for you?


----------



## Peachy1584

Just so you all know Lanet really needs our support right now staying away from the pee sticks. It's almost to the point of staging an intervention :winkwink:


----------



## jsquared

Peachy, I'm alright. Starting the meds tomorrow for FET--estrogen pills and patches. We talked to my gyne today to get her opinion on carrying twins (she used to deliver, wish she still did). After talking to her, I think we've decided the best thing for us to do, given the fact that we have 5 PGS-tested embryos, is to put back just one. She was super frank about the risks of twin pregnancy, some of which I knew, some of which I didn't. So for us, given the increased likelihood of two sticking, putting back one feels like the right move. My gyn went through IVF herself at age 40 (with the same RE--she put back 3, got one healthy son!) so she understands what goes into making this decision and really couldn't be more compassionate. 

This is some hard stuff. As much of a control freak as I am, I wish some of the decisions weren't for us to make. I don't know. Eh.


----------



## messica

lanet - just say NO to pee sticks!!!! (even though I couldn't I understand why it's generally not a good idea to succumb to the temptation lol :hugs:). How many days left before beta for you?

Everyone LOVED our announcement and has been incredibly supportive. My only problem as of late is a lot of people up here have been overboard with the concern. I'm getting a lot of "I'm praying for you"'s (complete with sad near teary faces, as if I have a terminal illness) and it's really been freaking me out. I'm pregnant, not dying. Everything is trucking along just fine even through your cousin's friend's co-workers best friend got pregnant with twins and lost one. I can't stand the pity or the doom and gloom. I'm not sure why so many have felt the need to tell me how worried they are that something is going to go wrong - but I'm beyond fed up with it. Told hubs I'm fixin to move and hole up with family elsewhere here shortly. I need optimism, not a town full of debbie downer, worry wart, nutjobs. There is absolutely no reason to think anything is going to go wrong (but now I'm left knocking on wood saying that because it's all got me so paranoid). 

Having an in depth scan tomorrow at 5pm. Will be grateful for the reassurance even though I can pick them both out separately with doppler no problem at this point.


----------



## jsquared

Messica, you are young and healthy and odds are everything will be absolutely fine!! 

You know it's true that more often than not, women pregnant with twins wind up with healthy, happy babies (this was repeated by my dr today). I hope you know that my twin angst is mine alone, based on my particular set of circumstances (my formerly septate uterus, potential problem cervix, yada yada). I have no doubt you'll be fine--you are well-informed and will do everything you can to keep yourself and your babies healthy. :) It sounds like you have a lot of people who love you and want the best for you and just aren't sure how to show it. A few months from now they'll all be in love with your little ones the way you already are. You have every right to be happy, every reason to be optimistic, and no room to doubt that the best is yet to come. :flower:


----------



## lanet

Messica that's crazy that people think of it as worrisome or sad. It's the best freaking thing ever!!! Of course prayers are always great, but don't let them get you down. 
J squared I think it's great that you made an informed decision. 
Peachy is really not a good one to convince me not to test considering how soon she tested and got her bfp lol. So hubs told me i had to wait until at least Friday, but I found myself secretly holding my pee for 4 hours tonight and then telling my husband I had to test now!!!! 
https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q219/kristylanet/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps26c91b35.jpg


----------



## jsquared

Lanet!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Peachy1584

J it is such a tough decision but I'm glad you were smart enough to gather info and make an informed decision. So do we have an actual transfer date?

Messica it probably made most of us shed a tear. For us that's ok because we know how it is but for others that don't it would probably seem like a precarious situation. Try to look at it from a non ivf ' er point of view and try to have a little more tolerance for their ignorance. When anyone says anything just say "oh well I'm lucky because my babies look great and healthy and we are so excited for them to join and complete our family". Just make sure when you walk away they know you're happy and healthy. Then keep venting to hubby about the idiots :winkwink:

Lanet :dance::wohoo::headspin:


----------



## redbrick80

oh Lanet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::hugs:n I'm so happy for you! That's a great line for 5dp!

And Miss Peachy - :hugs: I am over the moon. 


Messica - you video made me cry at work...lol it was awesome! 

J - hope the meds are good to you. 

Now I want a baby!!! lol Soon enough. So nice to see that everyone is doing so well!


----------



## messica

I'm so happy I get to do a double YAY in just a day's time!!!!!! HORRAY LANET!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## lanet

Now beta isn't until next Wednesday! Such a long time. I didn't sleep at all last night. I felt like it was Christmas Eve or that I was afraid id wake up and the line would be a dream. Hopefully I can sleep again someday lol. 
Redbrick you're next!


----------



## lanet

https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q219/kristylanet/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps4ea0a104.jpg


----------



## messica

WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!!


My scan this evening went as well as it could have as far as I could tell. She wouldn't say much without radiologist's review, but everything seemed to be there and most of the measurements we saw were 14w6d(!). I haven't managed to gain any weight despite my best efforts so I was relieved to see they are still getting what they're needing. Saw both had four chambered hearts, stomachs, bladders, femurs were calcifying (another relief with my vitamin D deficiency), and were moving around like crazy. She couldn't get a good look at B's bits but said she'd put her money on A being a boy (after being told two weeks ago by doc that B looked like it had a peenie based on nub theory and "antennae prominence," so we may be looking at two boys now lol). They are sitting literally head to head right by my belly button, legs splayed out towards each hip. Would explain why I feel so much movement to my sides already! 

To spoil, the tech switched over to 3D a few times, I had no idea they even did that in my clinic/hospital :cloud9:

(A turned right toward the scanner and raised it's fists, almost scared me when (he/she) came up on the screen looking so ticked lol. I said they were probably pissed because dinner was officially late at that point, tech said naw, I bet it's a girl and she's angry I called her a boy. Hubs thinks either way, we'll have a boxer on our hands :p B was on the verge of being psycho spazzy active, so I was shocked when it's pic came up looking so peaceful!!!)
 



Attached Files:







LAHMANJESSICAM20140703173425660.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 3









LAHMANJESSICAM20140703174346701.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lanet

Wow!!!! That is so amazing! I can't believe how much they look like babies already!


----------



## Peachy1584

Messica that is spectacular! So glad they're perfect!!


Red how are you? Any dates yet?


----------



## jsquared

Wow Messica! Amazing pictures!

Peachy, I think my transfer will be sometime between July 22-24. I started the estrogen yesterday and had the headache from hell last night. I'm wondering if other FET ladies have had headaches like that. Awful.

How are you feeling? 

Thinking of all you gals with buns the oven, hoping to join you soon!


----------



## lanet

I think headache is pretty standard with estrogen! Hopefully it goes away though. The wait went pretty quickly for me, hopefully it will for you as well!


----------



## Seoul

Lanet and peachy- I am so excited for you guys :) praying these are your sticky beans.

Messica- that's awesome they look great :) 

Kay- glad everything is going well.

Jsquared- those headaches are awful. I was informed I am one of the lucky ones who just gets hormonal headaches badly and have had the same headache for about 6 weeks now. Some better days some worst days. Hope your not lucky like me and yours go away after stims and don't come back.

I've been trying to keep up but it's hard on vacation I am sending positive thoughts to everyone though and can't wait for more updates :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul I hope you start to feel better real soon!

J I would get them but they would go away as my body acclimated itsself. I have always gotten the hormonal ones every month. No fun!


----------



## mononoke

Happy 4th everybody...so glad and happy to see string of BFP's in this thread!!!!

Lanet - Congratulations!!! those are really dark lines for as early as 5dp5dt, maybe in twins territory too...so happy for you...after all the delay and all the wait...you deserve it! 

Peachy - I am very happy for you too...you were right, this was the change that you need and it works...its so cool that Lanet and you will almost deliver the same month yay March babies! :) 

Messica - thank you for sharing your wonderful video, it is very moving especially for people like us who knew exactly how it feels to be in the same predicament...Congratulations to your twins!!!

Seoul - yay one each!!! how fortunate! 

J- sending you baby dust and sticky bean to your FET.

AFM I am now 30 weeks!!! home stretch...My OB told me that as long as I hit 35 weeks she'll be okay with it. My due date is on Sept. 11 but both of my kids were delivered by 37 weeks so I might be early this time too...

How's Amanda and Breaking?


----------



## Peachy1584

Mono so good to hear from you! Congrats on 30 weeks that's amazing! Time just goes so fast. Do you have everything ready?


----------



## lanet

Hi Seoul and mono! So glad to hear from you and that all is well! 
Mono you are almost to the end! 
I'm just going to ask this embarrassing question, for a "friend" totally not for me;) what do you guys think about orgasms in your sleep when the clinic tells you no orgasms????? Is it ok? So I can tell my friend ? ;)


----------



## mononoke

Peachy1584 said:


> Mono so good to hear from you! Congrats on 30 weeks that's amazing! Time just goes so fast. Do you have everything ready?

Hi Peachy we don't have anything ready at all..:dohh:. I am thinking of setting aside one weekend to shop or everything I need. ..maybe around 08/16. 

My husband's family are all in the East Coast and my best friend lives in France, other one is in Florida and another in the Philippines...that being said...I have many different sets of friends and they are all asking me " when is the shower?...but no one really take on doing it (not that I am expecting since I will not really consider myself being very close to them) so I don't have the luxury of someone throwing me a baby shower. I played around with the idea of throwing one for myself but my husband said that the money I will spend on the party, we might as well buy exactly what we want. However, I did put out word to some friends that had boys one to two years ago that I'll take hands me down, as I am not proud at all :winkwink:...

I am anticipating that my biggest expense not including bab furniture...would be a lightweight jogger stroller - they run around 700-800 :)...

Lanet, I was surprised that your clinic advised on orgasm, what I have read is that it is pretty safe as long as you are not having any kind of discharge or pain. And with me the RE advised no sex for a week after transfer...but then again RE's have different opinion. :)


----------



## lanet

Thanks mono. And showers are fun, it's too bad your Frieda and family are all spread out. Your dh is probably right although you don't have to spend THAT much on the party, surely you would get lots of gifts to make up for it!


----------



## lanet

Today's test https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q219/kristylanet/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps57960f54.jpg


----------



## redbrick80

Peachy and Lanet - your lines are lovely!


----------



## lanet

Beta at 10dt5dt 296.1


----------



## jsquared

Lanet, did you ever get answers about whether or not sex/orgasms are okay before a frozen transfer? I can't find anything anywhere about this.


----------



## lanet

Well my instructions only talk about after transfer and say not to until the results of test are known. Everywhere I've researched says it's fine, and the only time to maybe worry would be before right after transfer, before implantation. I also think they treat us FET girls the same as fresh cycle and put restrictions in place that maybe don't pertain to us. We did have sex in the days leading up to transfer and I think it's fine. However I'm seriously avoiding any sexy movies or books or even my hubby's stare at the moment!!! Lol!


----------



## jsquared

Ha! Yeah, I actually caved and emailed my nurse. She said no restrictions at this point. Good to know. :)


----------



## lanet

Second beta today 46 hours later 784.2!!! Wohooo!!


----------



## redbrick80

Lanet -:happydance: those numbers are awesome. SO SO SO SO SO happy for you xx


----------



## Peachy1584

Red how is getting ready for your next cycle coming along?

J I wouldn't worry about any of that. Enjoy it as much as you can before baby gets here!

Mono I hope all of your friends are able to send a gift and maybe even come for a visit after baby comes. You are a brave woman to wait til the end! Have you guys decided on a name yet?


----------



## redbrick80

Peachy - how are you feeling? 

I am thinking we will do our next cycle in September. Things are good! healthy living is good - I feel better. Just hate waiting, but I want to feel 100%.


----------



## Seoul

Lanet- teeny those betas are beautiful. How are you feeling have they scheduled first ultrasound?

Peachy- how are you feeling? When is your ultrasound?

red- it's good your feeling healthy and even though the waiting sucks feeling healthy nod ready will do you great next cycle :)


----------



## Kay8

YAY LANET!!!! That is awesome! :wohoo:

Red - September is fast approaching, it'll be here in NO time! I'm planning an event in early September and it already seems around the corner. 

Peachy - Are you doing ok?


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul how's the headache? I have one too..

Red waiting is the worst! You're doing the right thing though and I admire you for that..

Kay8 how are things with you??

Afm beta today at 19dp3dt was 9317. U/S will be next Tues and I'll be exactly 6 weeks. Did anyone see a heartbeat then? I know some women do and I'm scared I won't and freak out but because of my ectopics they won't let me wait any longer before the 1st one...


----------



## messica

6 weeks is still pretty early for hb's. My first was at 6w5d and doc was pretty surprised when she saw both. (I had ultrasounds with my first two late in week 5 and didn't see either so I was surprised too).

It's possible absolutely, but if you don't there's no reason to worry (even though I know full well it would be impossible not to!)


----------



## Kay8

Peachy - That is a SUPER number!!! I hope you do get to see the HB on Tuesday. It'll be be so nice and hopefully put your mind at ease. But if not TRY not to freak out, it can still be all good. Promise. :hugs:

I was fortunate to see the HB at 6 weeks and a few days (actually might've been closer to 7 weeks than 6), but our sonographer was seemingly (pleasantly) surprised because it is not an all the time occurrence. 

I'm doing great (aside from hip pain that makes me feel geriatric), thanks for asking. Went to my first pregnancy yoga class today, and it was so much harder than I expected. I am SO out of shape.:blush: 

I'm also buying up a storm, or should I say my OH is. I gave him my wishlist and he set off to find deals/bargains etc. At one point, we considered flying to the US to buy stuff since it is so much more expensive here. Today I collected an eBay purchase from the seller's house for a Baby Bjorn bouncer - barely used in the box and with plastic for about half the brand new price. :yipee: eBay has been a good friend so far.


----------



## lanet

Kay that's so fun that you're buying things!! I can't wait! I snuck quickly into the baby section to have a look but that's it so far. 
Today's beta is 2,109. Ultrasound is July 22nd, I'll be 6 weeks 3 days, hoping for heartbeat(s) too!


----------



## Peachy1584

How is everyone doing ladies ? Anything new to report?

So awesome that you're getting all prepared! Love baby things!

J how is your cycle coming along?


----------



## jsquared

Hi Peachy--how are you feeling? When's your first scan--tomorrow? How exciting!! 

I'm rocking right along. First u/s last week showed lining at 9 after one week on the estrogen. I saw my RE today and he's pleased, said I've already got the triple stripe thing going on, so that's good. Next u/s is Wednesday, and if all still looks as it should, then we'll have the transfer on Tuesday the 22nd. Confirmed today with the RE we are only putting back one embryo. I thought he might be pushy about two, but he was fine with it and seems fairly optimistic, so I feel good about it. PIO shots set to start Thursday. Joy. :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Yay what a great start for lining! It's already good enough for transfer and you have a ways to go! Just a week left is nothing. Will you do bed rest? The pio really isn't bad it just gets sore after a while. The shot itsself is easy you'll see. No worries :.)


----------



## jsquared

Well my instructions say bed rest but my RE said yesterday that "home rest" will do--just take it easy and don't leave the house. I'll probably spend the first few days on the couch/in bed. Here's the other thing-- I'm having my transfer under general anesthesia--I know, that's unusual right? I had so much trouble with the IUIs--my uterus is tilted and every attempt was super painful and staying still was a challenge. Because of this, RE wants to do the transfer while I'm under. Of course I was concerned about how that would affect the embryo/implantation, but he assured me this is done from time to time with no adverse effect. I've read research to support this, but it still makes me a little nervous.

I think of it like this though: If he can't reach the uterus without causing me to jump and move, that can't be good for getting the embryo where he wants it be. I'm thinking there's a bigger chance of complication if I'm awake. I don't know. But he's awesome and the best in the city and yada yada, and he's been right about everything so far, so I trust that he knows what he's doing. 

It's like there's never not something to worry about.


----------



## Peachy1584

I agree that it's best if you're asleep and body fully relaxed. Are you sure it's general anesthesia though? That seems a bit crazy. I think that's when they put you completely asleep and you can't even breathe on your own. Now I went to sleep with retrieval but it's a light sleep where I could breathe on my own and it's not hard to wake up from.


----------



## Peachy1584

Ok so on my form I had MAC which is a light form of anesthesia but I was sleeping so it would be like a 1 where general into a deep coma like sleep would be a 10 I imagine. I hope you don't have to do that. I hate it and am so darn nauseous afterward forever it's awful. I'm excited for you though because you know beforehand you're putting back a healthy viable embryo and I think that's awesome!


----------



## jsquared

Yeah, I think you're right--it's intravenous and I'm out, but no breathing tube. Same thing I had for retrieval--they call it general, but I'm still breathing on my own, and it's for a very short time. I want to say they used Propofol. Anesthesiologist is there making sure I get just enough to stay out.


----------



## jsquared

Hey is your first scan today? Soon? How exciting!!


----------



## lanet

J you're getting so close! I think being asleep will be good too, I worried about how uncomfortable I was with my extremely full bladder and then she had to get a different catheter even though she had done a trial transfer (same thing happened in my iuis, she ended up dilating my cervix ouch!) luckily the second catheter went in just fine. 
Peachy!!!! Happy 6 weeks and happy ultrasound day!!!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Oh good that sounds right. That's what I had and you never know what happened. Is Lanet still crying about her bladder? : )


----------



## lanet

Peachy! I was traumatized by that bladder!! Aside from ohss it was the most uncomfortable thing in the whole process! Miss "I only had to have mine half full" ;)


----------



## redbrick80

Lanet and Peachy - your bantering is completely funny! 

Did you both do bed rest? my dr seems to think I don't need it, but since you both had success I may do it! 

J - so glad to hear everything is coming along nicely


----------



## lanet

Red I did 48 solid hours of bedrest. Only getting up to go pee. But lots of people have success without it. It just has to be what you feel comfortable with. My clinic requires it.


----------



## Peachy1584

Red when will.you he starting bcp's? July is going so fast. Do you feel a lot better now?

Afm my u/s at 6 weeks yesterday went very well. Baby is measuring 5wks6dys and had a heartbeat of 103. That seemed a little slow to me but I always have to worry : )


----------



## messica

So unbelievably relieved and happy for you Peachy!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Seoul

Peachy so happy for you. My babies measured 5 weeks 6 days as well when I first went and the only baby we saw the heartbeat of was 98bpm I also thought it was low and worried but just turned out it was too early next scan 2 weeks later both heartbeats were above 155. Really wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. How are your headaches mine seems to be better most days but I have about 3 bad days a week. 

How is everyone else Lanet when is your scan? Sorry its been hard to keep up I will he back home in a couple days and hope to catch up.


----------



## lanet

Seoul my scan is next Wednesday. I'm starting to have nausea. Praying it's not severe this time. Sore boobs and feeling preggo and loving it!


----------



## jsquared

Yay Peachy!! That is great news!! :happydance:


----------



## messica

Spammer lanet - about as icky placed as any but yeah, I wouldn't expect a response!


----------



## lanet

I was wondering about that! Oh well it's gone now!


----------



## jsquared

I reported it. Stupid spam!


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks so much ladies I appreciate it. Seoul that makes me feel much better and am trying to just take things one day at a time. What happened with spam?


----------



## lanet

Peachy I'll text you about the spammer, it was nothing really. 
So I'm going to update you on the scariest day of my life which was yesterday. Before leaving for work i was in the bathroom and wiped...bright red blood on the toilet paper and in the toilet! I thought I was in a nightmare and even blinked my eyes a few time, and then started bawling and praying. So I went to the ER and each time I went pee there was no more blood. So after a 6 hour wait they did an ultrasound. During the 30 minute long scan the tech never said a word, just changed "number of fetuses" from 1 to 2. Then started measuring fetus a and fetus b. at the end she finally showed us each gestational sac and each yolk sac. She said that was all she could say until the radiologist read the report. 
Well the horrible ER dr came in and said well there are 2 but 1 is measuring 4 weeks 6 days and baby b is too small to measure so probably didn't "take" and that it's sac was empty.the bleed was from a small subchorionic hemorrage by baby b. 
well I got the ultrasound report and called my fertility dr. She said at 5 weeks 4 days they are all too small to measure and she is amazed that they saw yolk sacs and that reassures her. She thinks everything is great and that we will see heartbeats next week. She said ER machines arent nearly as good at measuring anyway. My hcg is 18,166 so she said that's great. Also right on the report from the radiologist it says gestational sacS and fetal poleS present!
So I have so much to process but I'm way too scared to get excited and I feel like I'm in limbo until I see those precious and very much wanted heartbeats. And I'm on bedrest until then.


----------



## jsquared

Oh Lanet! I am so sorry you're going through this. Here's hoping all will be just fine, but in the meantime it's good you're on bed rest. And your hcg being so high must be a good sign, right? I'm sure your RE is on top of it and everything will work out. What a scare though! Thinking of you.:flower:


----------



## messica

Very scary lanet - but YAY for TWO!!!

I will be praying for both your beans!!!!


----------



## Seoul

Lanet how scary! Have you had any more bleeding? I will be praying for you. I agree with your fertility doctor the fact that they even saw anything is great. I will be praying both your beans will be perfect when you go in next. Remember twin pregnancies tend to have a higher rate of bleeding and with all twin pregnancies like my doctor says there is a 20 percent chance of there being a vanishing twin but 80 percent all being perfect so just hang on to that 80 percent chance. Remember with me at 5 weeks 4 days one baby had a heartbeat and measured perfect and nothing on baby B but both were fine at the next one. I will be praying both your babes are perfect next visit.


----------



## lanet

Thanks ladies. 
Seoul the bleeding stopped after that one time. Although I still see the tiniest amount of tannish discharge on my panty liner. It's just so confusing going to an emergency room where they don't specialize in this stuff. I can't wait to see my RE! I have so many questions about the sch (bleed) but so far all I've heard is that it's really common. But I want to know if it's going to keep bleeding or?? So I'm just hanging on until Wednesday and hopefully I'll be able to celebrate then. I also see my OB Friday so I'll have 2 ultrasounds this week!


----------



## redbrick80

Oh Lanet! - so lovey to hear that there is 2!!xx So sorry you have to go through this. Everything is crossed here for you. 


Peachy - so happy ! xx


----------



## Kay8

Peachy - All you can do is take it ODAAT!! (There was an organization in Philly where the members would chant on repeat as their rally cry: "Who dat?! ODAAT!!" It both cracks me up and inspires me. :haha:) I am so pleased that the first u/s was good! Hang in there! :flower:

Lanet - That IS super scary but I am glad that all is well! How amazing that there are TWO!!! I am SO excited for you! Take care of yourself and your precious cargo. I hope your appointment(s) give you peace of mind. :hugs:

AFM - Anxiously awaiting the anomaly scan on Tuesday, praying that there are no issues and hoping the baby cooperates with uncrossed legs so that we can see what we're having.


----------



## lanet

Kay good luck on your scan! I can't believe you're that far already!
Afm I had my 2nd ultrasound today and 2 heartbeats at 126 each and measuring perfectly!!!
The could see the bleed and said it was small and harmless and I might spot until it's gone or reabsorbed! So so so happy!!!!!!!!


----------



## jsquared

Oh Lanet! Great news--so happy for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## redbrick80

Oh Lanet - :hugs: I'm so so so happy for you :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Seoul

Kay- glad to hear all is going well hope the baby isn't shy :) 

Lanet- woohoo so exciting. Twins just like you wanted :) :) wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## sarlar

Hey ladies! Hopefully you dont mind I join in your conversation. It looks like you all have been through a lot! I am just starting my first IVF cycle and was looking for advice. I am on day 2 of provera, planning to start stim as soon as my AF comes.


----------



## lanet

Hi sarlor! Good luck with everything, I'm sure between all of us we could answer quite a few question!


----------



## Kay8

Lanet - That is FANTASTIC!!!! I'm so glad that the bleed is nothing to worry about. Even happier that the two little ones are doing wonderfully!! Awesome. :happydance:

Thanks! I can't believe how quickly time has passed either. It has flown by. So hard to believe that it is really real after all the wishing & waiting. 

Seoul - Thanks a lot. Me too! I need the baby to cooperate. 

Sarlar - Welcome! We're a pretty helpful group, and we've all come a LONG way in the past few months. More than anything the support has made it a lot better, just not being alone on the 'IVF island' makes a world of difference!


----------



## mononoke

Hello Ladies!!!

yay Lanet I am so happy for you!!! TWINS!!!! after all the wait and delays, it was well worth it! 

Sarlar - welcome to the thread! 

Kay - How far along are you now...are you on second tri?

Peachy - when is your next scan?

Seoul - How's your vacation in the USA?

AFM - I am now 33 weeks. I was in the hospital two weeks ago (31 weeks) having preterm contractions...luckily it was false labor. My OB said she wants me to at least make it to 35 weeks... I know I won't go far beyond 37 weeks, as both my of DD's were 37 weeks...so having that scare, we started buying baby stuff...:)


----------



## lanet

Wow mono you are getting really close!! My dd was born at 36 and 6 so I wonder how far I would go too. Hoping you at least make it to 35 though. Do you have a nursery ready?


----------



## Kay8

Hi Mono!! 

WOW. You'd better get cracking and get ready, you're getting super close! 
I can't believe you're 33 weeks already! That baby will be here very soon! How exciting! I am really excited for you!

I am glad it was only a false alarm and that the baby is still baking in the oven. Fingers crossed that you hang in there a few more weeks. 

I AM in the second tri now and will be 20 weeks. Almost halfway there!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Peachy1584

Mono yay for 33 weeks! I hope he stays in there and behaves himself : ). Getting everything is definitely the fun part! Are you feeling good otherwise? My next u/s is on Tues. I am worried as always : )

Kay congrats on 20 weeks! Seems like you just got your bfp!
Did you have your u/s yet? Sorry if I missed it..


----------



## Kay8

Poor Peachy, hopefully Tuesday will make it better and ease some of your fears. I know how it is though, as soon as you put some to bed, others take their place. :hugs:

Thanks! I KNOW, right?! That BFP in India! You guys have been there every step of the way! You were especially encouraging when I was absolutely convinced that there was no way it could happen for me, certainly not on the first go. (It is still so hard to believe.) Thanks so much for the support! :flower: 

You haven't missed a thing. Mine is Tuesday too. But because of the time difference, I'll be done very early possibly, before you get up - unless you're an early riser.


----------



## Peachy1584

Well then when I check here you should have posted the results already : ). I'm always excited to hear what the baby is! Hopefully your little one cooperates. Will you start buying gender specific things after that? I would start on my way home : )


----------



## Kay8

I'll certainly post after I'm back home. I hope the baby cooperates too. 

I've ordered a lot of gender neutral stuff, in the hope that we can get started on #2 next year and use the "basics" again. I expect that we'll get lots of gender specific gifts, and we will buy gender suited things down the road.(Actually, I lie - already done it. I bought little girl tights when I was in Target when I was in the States because they were on clearance for $1.50 and I thought if it was a boy I'd give them to someone with a girl.) You'd be surprised, the majority of folks who have expressed an opinion about what they think I'm having have all said girl. Only one of my friends & a friend's 5 year old, are convinced it's a boy. I have far more girl votes than boy - I expected a bit more balance in the guesses. 

I'm currently on a spending freeze having spent so much so fast trying to take advantage of the weak dollar. Thankfully, the place where the ultrasound will happen is less than a quarter-mile from home (a satellite place not the hospital) so I won't have my willpower tempted on the way home because I KNOW that I'll break when I see the first thing that would be cute on the baby as soon as I know what it is. :winkwink:

Good luck with your u/s! I've got everything crossed for you.


----------



## jsquared

How is everyone? I'm smack in the middle of the tww and as you all know, it sucks big time. Beta is next week; I don't plan on testing early-- my clinic won't let me discontinue the meds if it's negative before beta, and if I test and see bfn, that progesterone injection will only be that much harder to take. Good times. :dohh:


----------



## Seoul

jsquared- hang in there you are strong to not test early. Hope this next week flies by for you I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Peachy1584

J the 2ww is the worst! Do anything you can to keep busy and not think about it. Hard I know. You are a super trooper not to test early. I've never made it I always go crazy : ).


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul are you feeling better yet? I hope so because Lanet and I could use something to look forward to : )


----------



## lanet

J how many days in are you? You are smart to hold off testing but that does take a lot of willpower! 
Yes Seoul how are you feeling? Please tell me your morning sickness just disappeared at around 7 1/2 weeks right????????? ;)
I'm laying in bed with tums, crackers, ginger ale, and zofran, and my stomach is actually rolling and making noises. I don't think I can take it much longer:( I'll have to quit working if it gets worse.


----------



## jsquared

Thanks everybody. xo

Lanet today is 6dp5dt. I hope you get some relief soon! :flower:


----------



## Seoul

Peachy and Lanet- I am feeling much better thankfully. Nausea eased up at 16 weeks headaches faded at 19 weeks I still get one or two a week but I will take that over the months of headaches. On the bad side my hips and back are already killing me I think the babies are just lying funny and causing me pain but I have more energy so I am enjoying that. There is a light at the end of the tunnel so hang in there :) Hope your symptoms ease up sooner than mine did. Also I am feeling them move all the time now and that just seems to make everything better :) 

Good luck on your scans this week keep us posted!


----------



## redbrick80

J - tww....so hard! You are a strong lady to be able to hold out! I think I made it to 10p5dt....it was so hard. 

Lanet and Peachy - I am sorry you are so sick...but here is hoping that its a sign of strong babies :hugs: Hang in there. 

Lanet - is Zofran a prescription? 


Kay and Seoul - so glad you are both doing well.


I have finally sorted out my time lines, but it doesn't look like I will start stims until the middle/late of September. Hopefully a babe will be in or put in on Thanksgiving - October 10th ish. I feel way better. i have taken up running....it is terrible and wonderful all at the same time lol. So feel good and am on the right track. xx


----------



## lanet

Red that sounds great, I'm excited for you to get started again. 
Yes zofran is prescription, I had severe morning sickness with dd and ended up in hospital deydrated twice. I'm really trying to avoid that and so far I think I'm doing a good job. 
I will have to start running all over again after I give birth. I was up to 5k. But that's ok! It really does make you feel good!


----------



## Peachy1584

Red so happy you have a plan in place! It always made me feel better too. I have never been a runner but I need to start walking again. Love walking around the lake.

J how are you holding up today?

Kay any news??

Seoul so glad you are finally feeling better. What a long road! So worth it though : )


----------



## messica

Sorry you guys are feeling so ick lanet and red :( I swear between the Zofran and unisom/b6 combo it's the only thing that kept me out of the hospital.

Red - mid September is just around the corner so yay!

Keeping everything crossed for you jsquared :flower:



afm - started p17 this past weekend. Thought I dodged the bullet of progesterone shots during IVF - yeah, not so much. But at least it's only one a week as opposed to everyday because they are TERRIBLE! 

In the truck on the way home Sunday night I felt the most awful pain. Felt like I was being turned inside out and wouldn't let up. The pain kept up through the night so OB had me come in. Ultrasound confirmed they both moved from head to head transverse to breech smushed right up close to each other and were now very front and centered directly over my public bone (YEOUCH!!!) but also that - 
*WE'RE TEAM BLUE TIMES TWO!!!!!!!!!!!*

With them both being bums down the peenies were both clear as day lol. I'm the only one that knows!!! Kids and hubs will find out during gender reveal party August 30th. It's only been a day and already so hard to keep the secret!


----------



## lanet

Oh wow Messica congrats on 2 boys!!!! What is the p17? My butt is so sore I'm afraid I'm doing permanent damage to the muscles. 9 shots a week, but I'll be done soon enough!
I'm doing the b6 unisom combo too. It's definetely making it manageable. I'm just so worried that it might get worse:(


----------



## messica

Thanks! I think the only one that's going to be a smidge disappointed is my daughter. She was really hoping for a sister and I can't blame her lol. I do think it'll make our bond that much more special though, or at least that's how I hope she comes around to the idea :flower:

The p17 is (hydroxyprogesterone caproate) designed to help prevent preterm labor. Since I dealt with that crap with my first two, and this is a multiples pregnancy insurance approved it and my OB was pretty gung ho on getting me up and running with it. I'm not sure how or why it works but it's about the only thing that's actually proven to get you further along than you would without it. Most of the internet says it's only approved for use with singletons but it's wildly popular for use in multiple pregnancies the last couple of years and is a pretty commonly used therapy. 

I can't remember who exactly told me about it but I'm sure it was someone here on this board. Most of the women I've talked to that took it got to 36 weeks+ and avoided all NICU time for their babies or drastically reduced it. Doc brought it up at 15 week appointment and I started it this past weekend when I hit 17 weeks (I think most start 16 weeks+ and it's just once a week until 35/36 weeks)


----------



## jsquared

Messica congrats on two baby boys--how precious!! Your daughter will have three sweet brothers looking out for her-- lucky girl!

Peachy I'm going out of my ever-loving mind. But during last night's pio I really thought about how much more it would suck to take that shot knowing it was for nothing. So ignorance is bliss for now. Only not bliss. Not even close. I don't know. I keep thinking this all should have worked, but then I think it couldn't have. You all know what I mean. Ughhhh.


----------



## lanet

Messica my daughter wants 2 boys, she wants to be the only girl;) what are your plans for gender reveal? Interesting about the p17. I had my dd at 36 weeks, but she was big and healthy like full term so not sure what happened. 
J I know just how you feel, I only made it 5 days into the 2ww and went absolutely nuts! Hang in there.


----------



## Peachy1584

Messica huge congrats on the boys!! Don't dress them the same! : )

J I know exactly what you mean. I admire you holding out I just can't comprehend it :winkwink: the 2ww is torture to be sure. Will you test day of or wait for them to tell you?


----------



## Seoul

Congrats Messica on the two boys so exciting!! Those shots don't sound like fun but anything to keep those babes in longer each week that passes is a huge accomplishment in development.

Peachy- Did you have a scan today? I see you changed your pic but I want to know all about it :) 

lanet- When is your scan? 

Jsquared - I just want this week to fly for you to get your BFP :) 

kay- Can't wait to hear how your scan went.


----------



## messica

Peachy - NO worries about me dressing them the same. I have nothing matching, including bedding now, and have zero intention of ever doing the matchy matchy thing lol

lanet - our gender reveal party will be a "BaByQ." We'll grill, have everyone outside throwing beanbags, playing dorky baby games and soaking up the last bit of summer. Towards the end the kids will each shoot a black, pink or blue paint filled balloon with their bows to reveal the gender of each to family and friends. Kind of like this: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/123286108524747585/

Have to tweak the wording but invites will be something like this: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/19140367139400045/


----------



## Kay8

I am so sorry guys, I got completely caught up yesterday and never came online. I woke up SO incredibly early anxious that something could be wrong and excited to find out what the baby was, that by afternoon after the appointment I crashed and went to sleep before heading out to dinner with my OH's family who were in town. 

All went fabulously with the scan. No problems to report, the baby is entirely healthy. Larger than average sized head for age - looking forward to that push. :winkwink:

Like Messica and Mono, I too am TEAM BLUE! 

Messica - Congratulations!!! That is exciting that you got to find out so early, sorry it came via a scare. Your BaByQ sounds AMAZING!!! 

Peachy - Your little one in the avatar looks great! How'd the appointment go? All good? 

J - Good things come to those who wait. At least, that's what folks say. I really hope that it is true for you! 

Lanet - I hope you feel better soon. 

Red - Sounds like a great plan! Running will help ease stress and make you feel good about your efforts after you've done it. I was doing a Couch to 5K (C25K) program just before this cycle and until I got to stims when the ovaries were too full for running. (I used to run, even did a marathon in 2005 -in a fit of psychosis, but then fell completely off the wagon and C25K was my way of rebuilding a good foundation. I don't like it, I'm not one with the running bug, but like what it does for me.) 

Time flies - Mid-october is mere weeks away!


----------



## Seoul

Kay- Congrats on being team Blue glad to hear everything went well with your scan. :) 

AFM- I had a scan today and the babies are each almost a pound. The doc did mention my cervix is too short and gave me some progesterone to see if that helps. Of coarse I started googling and completely freaked myself out sounds like it can be pretty serious and may cause me to get a cerclage and be put on strict bed rest. Uggh I just want these babies to stay put for a while.


----------



## lanet

Messica that sounds like a fun way to reveal the gender!
Kay congrats on a boy!!!!!! And so glad he's nice an healthy! 
Seoul that sounds scary, did the dr seem worried? Here's hoping you don't need bedrest so soon. Maybe the progesterone will help. 
Afm, scan today, baby a heartrate 153 measuring 7 and 3. Baby b, much higher up and farther from the probe so gives me a moment of panic each time they look for him, but measuring exactly the same with a heartrate of 156. Yay!!
I get to reduce my delestrogen and pio next week, and then stop!!!! I can't believe it!!!!


----------



## messica

Yay Kay!!! :happydance:

Seoul - I hold my breath as they're measuring cervix because that's always such a big concern. I hope the progesterone helps!!!

lanet - woot woot for almost being done with meds! I remember when I stopped I felt like I was forgetting or doing something wrong lol


----------



## mononoke

Messica- Congratulations on team Blue... I clicked on the pinterest link...for the gender reveal party ideas and they look so much fun!

Seoul - I am glad that your doctor did recognize the issue of your cervix. I remember there was one person in this thread before...months and months ago that had a m/c because of incompetent cervix and in my opinion it arises from the malpractice of the doctor that should have known but failed to diagnose. So its a relief to know that you are in good hands :)...I also hope the progesterone will do the job too. 

Lanet - yey for the twins!!! There are three sets of twins in this thread!!!! 

Peachy - your u/s looks wonderful...Do you have a name in mind yet?... do you have sex preference?

Kay - Do you have a name in mind yet? Team Blue!!! woot woot

AFM - I am now 34 weeks and hoping to make it till 37 weeks, I know my OB said she is fine with 35 weeks but I am not looking forward for any NICU time...The stuff I've been buying online came today and I am getting more excited and everything is getting real. Today I got my Maxi Cosi AP car seat! yey, I got a deep blue v4 Stokke Xplory... oh and the coolest thing I did was I went to Craiglist and look for babies lot sale 0 - 3months and newborn clothes, then I chose the city where they are being advertised. I was able to buy bunch of clothes for 20 dollars from two couples in Newport Beach and most of them are new and some still has tags. Although I bought some new ones too, I thought that since babies grow so fast and they usually don't roll in the mud and dirty their clothes, I see no wrong in buying second hands clothes...so his closets are now full of nb, 0-3 months and only cost me 50 dollars...Next appointment I have is in two weeks and the doctor will perform vaginal swab to check GBS...


----------



## lanet

Mono that sounds like a great idea! I've been looking on craigslist for a rocking chair, I really want 1 upstairs and 1 downstairs. You are really so close!!! How do you feel? Do you have quite a belly?


----------



## mononoke

I do have a big belly :)...from my check up yesterday my OB said, I gained 19 lbs... lots of my friends said that from behind I don't even look pregnant... I also carry my pregnancy high and that's probably why I get full so easy since my stomach can only hold so little food. Sitting in the couch and then getting up is quite uncomfortable now. I have bouts of insomnia too and oh one night, I had a shoulder pain that woke me up from my sleep..so that worried me because I've read from MR. Google that it could be sing of preeclampsia but luckily it was an isolated incident. 

So far, my high blood pressure is maintained, I have no swelling nor varicose veins, no protein in my urine. Except for the discomfort of having a big belly and a constantly moving baby boy inside me...that sometimes wedge in my ribs...I really can't complaint...I can't wait to meet my little man:)


----------



## Seoul

lanet- So glad to hear your scan went well and both babies are doing well. How are you feeling when is your EDD? My doctor does seem concerned she says she will give the progesterone 2 weeks but if not we have to discuss options I have read that bed rest helps a lot so I am putting myself on some moderate rest to try and not risk anything. 

mono- You are getting so close how exciting. That's awesome you found those clothes I swear they are so expensive and used for such a short time.


----------



## mononoke

Hello Ladies!

Good Morning, as I am getting closer to meeting my lil man (few more weeks)...I've been receiving freebies and coupons in my mail. So I though I share this with you that might be interested.

You guys can get free carseat canopy at carseatcanopy.com, 1 free nursing pillow at nursingpillow.com, 1 nursing cover at uddercovers.com and 1 baby sling at sevenslings.com...you will only pay for the shipping and handling cost of 12.95 the promo code to use for all the above is DMC914. 

I ordered the nursing pillow, I am not too interested with the others item, but you can all get one for free. Hope all is well with everybody!!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Mono that's so fabulous! You're so thrifty I just love it! 

Kay Congratulations! So glad he cooperated for you!

Messica that sounds like a fun party and I can't believe hubby wants to wait to find out!

Seoul taking it easy is a good idea. Try to relax as much as you can and I pray the shot is just what you need to calm things down :hugs:

J I have everything crossed for you and can't wait to hear about a BFP!
Lanet I don't want to skip you : ) so can't wait to hear a little update after tomorrow's visit. I'll let you know what that prescription is if I ever get my lazy ass to Target to pick it up. 

Afm sorry for not posting but I don't like doing it without knowing what's going on with everyone else and reading can be tough having a migraine 24/7. Ugh. On Tues I was 8 weeks and baby measured 8+3 and HB was 174. I'm nervous that the HB was too high. I'm still petrified that something bad will happen and can't help it. I will be having the harmony test done at 10 weeks but the results take 10-14 days to come back so I won't get the results until my 12 week appt I'm sure. It's just one long waiting game...


----------



## messica

Peachy, not sure if it helps but I always get really nervous for doctors appointments. RE, FS and OB said that's probably why babies heartbeats were higher, especially in the beginning. I guess it's pretty common across the board. I've noticed that if I'm going in for a hum drum appointment now they're in the 140's/150's, but if I'm nervous about something they shoot up into the 160's/170's. 

My bp is always really low, but they still said it has to do with stress hormones that get released when your nerves are a bit on edge. They can definitely affect a peanut's heart rate.


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks Messica that does help. It was around the same time as last time when we went in and there was no heartbeat and I thought I was going to pass out from nerves and anxiety. They did tell you that doesn't hurt them though right?


----------



## Kay8

Thanks for all the well wishes! I'm getting excited about Team Blue, a week ago before we found out, I was a little iffy to be perfectly honest. I'm not sure I know what to do with a little boy, I thought a little girl would've been easier since I was one once upon a time, but I'll figure it out. :shrug:

Mono - We had boy and girl names already picked out, so he definitely has a name already. I now just have to wait for him to get here!

Seoul - I certainly hope that you don't get put on strict bedrest, that would be really tough with your LO at home. It's not awesome anytime really, however, you gotta do what you gotta to do!

Peachy - So glad the baby is doing well! The 24/7 migraine will eventually subside. It was so bad for me for a while that it was like a revelation one day when my head didn't hurt and it came a surprise since I was getting used to suffering through. (My new phase is Perma-cold as I'm calling it, sneezy, congested and mucus-y ALL the time - in the middle of summer!) I still have bouts of headaches, but it isn't constant anymore or migraine level. (When I was a teenager I was on a prescription for migraines - actually multiple - and had to see a neurologist - that 24/7 phase reminded me of that.)


----------



## Seoul

Peachy- I know exactly how you feel about stressing about everything. Unfortunately once you've suffered losses, pregnancy is essentially ruined for you. As you very well know I was also freaking out about everything but trust me 176 is ok for the heartbeat and your little bean is looking nice and healthy lets just keep praying that continues. I hope your headaches subside soon. Mine came back with a vengeance as soon as I took that first dose of progesterone but hey if it helps babies stay in there longer guess I will take the headaches. Hang in there and stay positive hope you start feeling a bit more at ease soon although if you are like me I am still worrying. 

AFM I have been having a ton of contractions today its driving me crazy I really do think its all a freaking mental game I felt great until they told me about the cervical shortening. Ive been drinking tons of water and resting as much as possible thats all I can do right? Viability day can't get here any sooner. 

Hope all you ladies have a great weekend :) 

Jsquared- when is OTD again?


----------



## messica

Agree with Seoul. It's very likely related to your fear. Once you go through that, I imagine it's impossible to shake the anxiety. The younger the fetus, the higher the heart rate tends to be anyway, pair that with the stress of the appointment and BAM, 170's or higher. 

I'd be willing to bet it's much lower than that most of the time and as you settle in you'll see it drop during appointments. 


There's no evidence that those temporary jet up's are harmful. If baby's heart rate was permanently that high I'm very sure you'd see other evidence of a problem in your scans.


Do you have a Doppler by chance or do you think that would make things harder?


----------



## lanet

I don't think 170s is considered too high at all. My dd was always 170s, so were my nieces, that's how we guessed they were girls. It's a common heart rate. And I know you can't really guess by that but it worked for us. 
My sisters an ob nurse and said she sees that heart rate all the time. 
Actually a girl on Facebook just posted that her baby's heart rate was 170s at her 8 week appt. I think it's totally normal! 
I'll let you know what mine are at my 8 week appt next Friday! 
Mono those are great deals, I'm going to order all of it! 
Seoul I hope the contractions stop and you get some peace of mind. 
Hi everyone else, at work so quick post.


----------



## jsquared

Seoul my OTD was Tues but I got the nurse to agree to Monday instead, which will be 13dp5dt. I won't test early. I've made it this far, so I can manage three more days. And next time I do this, whether it's next month or in a couple of years, I'll know I can make it without poas. I guess I'll decide on Monday if that was the right call or not.

Peachy it sounds like everything is going to be just fine! :flower:

And I hope you ladies who are feeling less than stellar get to feeling better soon!


----------



## lanet

J I'll be thinking of you, are you feeling one or the other about it?


----------



## jsquared

Lanet I'm back and forth. I've had cramps that come and go since transfer. That and any other "symptoms" could easily be attributed to the meds. I've tried to make peace with a possible bfn while attempting to remain optimistic (so hard). We've got four more good embryos should this one not work, so I'm just trying to remember that.


----------



## jsquared

Well ladies, BFN for me. We're bummed, but we get to try again as soon as my period starts (stopping all meds as of this afternoon--come on AF!). So in roughly three weeks I get to have another transfer. Thank God for our four little frosties. I know we are very lucky to have them.

As for why it didn't work, who knows. My RE is out town this week, but I may consult with one of his colleagues tomorrow. I had my thyroid labs run today, so we'll see if that provides any insight. I know RE will push to put back two next time, but I'm not so sure that's the answer. Just lots to discuss when we see him next week. 

I was prepared for this. I had a hunch. Doesn't make it hurt any less. :(


----------



## messica

I'm so sorry jsquared :(

I'm hoping you'll get some answers sooner rather than later. Won't make it hurt less I'm sure but at least it'll be easier to understand and then maybe things can be tweaked for next time. Follow your heart and stick to your guns if you're not keen on transferring two in the future. If you don't feel that's meant to be then don't let doc or anyone talk you into going that route next time, simply stay the course that feels right.

Hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Seoul

Si sorry to hear jsquared. I agree with messica do what feels right for you. I hope next time is your lucky transfer. I wish this whole process was easier and not so heart breaking. Sending lots of hugs.


----------



## lanet

J I'm sorry to hear that. I was really rooting for you. It seems there is no magic protocol that makes this work or not work, just pure chance. It's so great that you have your 4 frosties. You gotta have a baby in that bunch. Take a day or so to grieve this cycle but then I'm sure hope will spring again and you can get on with the next cycle!


----------



## Peachy1584

J I am truly sorry. I know how badly it hurts however I am so glad you have your next cycle to look forward to:hugs:


----------



## jsquared

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Got my thyroid labs back and they were good, so likely not the issue. My vacationing RE won't be back until next week (grrr) so I won't get any guesses on what went wrong before then. I'm thinking it was just unlucky? Circumstances seemed ideal--good embryo, good lining, my estrogen and progesterone came back good yesterday--so I guess I just fell into that percentage where it sometimes doesn't work. I was on prednisone so that should have covered an adverse immune response. I don't know. I'm trying to keep a level head and not get down about it. I know I have many blessings to count and am trying to focus on those. Just happened to see this on the Today Show this morning. Not sure this will post properly but I'll try. Relatable on many levels--one woman's IVF experience to date:
https://www.today.com/video/today/55801833#55801833

Anyway, I am supposed to call for a baseline whenever AF shows. Had my last PIO Sunday night so I'm not sure how long it will be before she gets here. Any ideas? I hope it's soon. 

You guys are too sweet. Hope your pregnancies are going well and that the morning sickness is improving. :flower:


----------



## Morana

Hi ladies!
I haven't been around for a while so I skimmed through the thread. I'm so glad to see so many positives! I'm so excited for everyone! 
I'm getting ready to go back for my frozen cycle in September. Wish me luck! :)


----------



## Seoul

Best of luck Morana!

Jsquared- AF should show up within a week I would think maybe even sooner. Hang in there and have faith in your frosties one of those will be your lucky baby I am sure. :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Hello ladies I hope everyone is doing well. Would love to hear some updates from you all!


----------



## messica

I hit 21 weeks this morning! Although I'm still struggling to gain weight the babies are measuring 63rd and 86th percentiles (if I remember right?) so they're obviously getting what they need regardless.

I've had some hypotention issues, but other than that we're all trucking along health wise. 

I feel movement pretty much constantly. Sometimes I love it, other times I fear they're going to boot their way out my pooter or make me crap myself while we're out in public :blush:



Names we've chosen are Reed and Evan. Gender reveal/BabyQ with family will be the 30th. I found a heck of a deal on a pretty much brand new Contours lt tandem stroller and was THRILLED to finally get it home this morning. Save for crib frames and one more bedding set (I have Lambs and Ivy Hoot, want Echo for the other so we coordinate but aren't matchy matchy) we are about set now. 

Childbirth classes done as well. I'm so beyond excited to deliver at this new hospital, they've come so far since I had my first two elsewhere. Birthing tubs, the delivery suites are AMAZING, super flexible and knowledgeable OB, professional massages, gourmet dinners, loads of freebe's (carseats, diapers, spa products etc). I warned hubs I might not want to come home afterward lol

I wanted it aaaaaaall done asap so I could focus 100% on relaxing towards the end to get them as far along as I possibly can :)



How the heck have you and your peanut been Peach???!


----------



## Seoul

Messica- glad to hear babies are doing great and you are getting all of your prep ready. I also opted for the contours double stroller found a great deal as well on a new one :) I really like it but fear it is too big but I guess not much of a choice with the doubles most are huge. Enjoy your gender reveal Baby Q :) 

As for me I am 24 weeks now and have officially reached viability it is such a relief. The last couple of weeks we had the cervical shortening scare which seems mostly under control with the meds they put me on I have also been having constant contractions like 4 or 5 an hour most day every day but very mild ones. The medication is supposed to keep my cervix from changing they will check again this week. I am starting to be ridiculously uncomfortable and am measuring 32 weeks at 24 yikes. Hoping to get most things organized in the next two weekends. We have kind of dropped the ball a bit on that I guess. I figure we have time before they are born and if they are born early they will be in the hospital where I can only see them 20 minutes a day total so I will have plenty of time to finish things up then I guess. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mononoke

Hi Everybody!!!

Seoul- Wow, your babies are measuring big...was your DD big when she was born?

Peachy - How are you? 

Lanet - not sure how far are you but do you know the genders yet?

Messica - you are halfway there!

AFM - I am 37 Wks and 2 Days, Last Friday I had an appointment and my OB did a cervical exam and she said I am 4cm dilated and my water is bulging in the cervical opening already. I have pretty much expected it since both of my DD's were 37 weekers. However, she gave me an option if I wanted to be induced and deliver that day or just wait till my water breaks on its own. I chose the latter. So I am just resting here at home waiting for my water to break. My diaper bag is ready, the baby gears as well. We bought a V4 Stokke Xplory Navy blue w/ a carry cot for the little man and someone gave me a chicco keyfit travel system, so hubby decided we just install one each for both of our cars. I don't have a crib and decided to get two reversible playards instead. We have also decided to bank my baby's cord blood with CBR so I have that collection kit ready too....

I am very uncomfortable now and can hardly rise up on my own from the bed. 

Good luck to everyone and will update you guys once my little man make his appearance :)


----------



## lanet

Hi girls! 
Messica and Seoul you guys are moving right along! Since you guys both bought the contours can you tell me if it would fit in the trunk of a car? My car was refinanced and funded ivf so I cannot get rid of it yet and we are all just going to have to fit. It will be fine since dd is almost 12 and can ride in the front or between the babes . Dh only rides with us if we are going to family etc. 
Seoul I hope that medicine is doing the trick, you scare me about measuring so big, I measured big with my dd and she was just 1 baby! I can't imagine this time around. 
Mono I was thinking it must be about time for you! Wow I never even got to 37 weeks, I made it to 36 and 6. It seems so real when you have everything ready to go! 
I keep up with peachy so she's already updated on all my moaning and groaning;) 
I'm 11 weeks, and starting to feel less sickly although today was rough again. I also still have the subchorionic hemmorage and it caused a HUGE bleed at 8 1/2 weeks. It was just pouring out of me and through my pants. The dr says it's in a good place and that she isn't worried at all, that it will be gone by 20 weeks. However I have to go to the hospital any time I see red and thats exhausting and expensive. It's scary and I want it to stop! She's letting me have a scan every 2 weeks right now just to make me feel better;)
When did everyone feel movement with second babies? I'm so excited for that, excited to find out genders, excited to do some major baby shopping too!! We are buying 2 cribs soon, but mono I also decided to get a play yard with a bassinet for their bed in my room, and another for downstairs.


----------



## Peachy1584

Mono how exciting! You're almost there you're so lucky! Can't wait to hear all about him!

Seoul I'm so glad the medicine is doing its job. I've been worried for you and hope you still try to take it easy as you can. I know it's probably hard with your other little one but do as best you can and make hubs help. A lot : )

Messica I can't wait to hear all about your party. Will you do 2 cakes or will you do half and half for each baby? Or am I way off and you won't have a gender reveal cake at all? Perhaps you should be eating cake it helps me gain weight all the time : ). Wish I had a hard time gaining weight .

Seoul I forgot to ask... why if they're born early would you only get to see them 20 mins a day? 

Lanet you need to squeeze in all the over time you possibly can. Ivf is going to seem cheap compared to those shopping bills : )

J how are you doing? Getting ready for the next fet?

Morana how are things going?

Red I hope you're doing well...

Kay8 hope you guys are great as well!

Afm I got my Harmony test results back (seemed like forever) and 99.9% that baby does not have trisomy 21,18, or 13. Such a relief as I'm always waiting for the worst :dohh: we were also able to find out from the test that we are having a boy and hubby is over the moon. Now I feel as I have to wait forever to meet him : ). Had an u/s at 11 weeks and things looked good. Since I am a hypochondriac I will have another at 13 weeks when you're supposed to be in the "safe" zone. Lots of boys on this thread now that I think of it.


----------



## Seoul

Mono- You are so close yeyy :) Best of luck hope everything goes smoothly and you meet your little man I can't wait to hear your update. The baits are measuring right on track the boy about 3 days ahead and the girl about a week behind its just that my stomach fundal height is that of a singleton 32 week old. DD was tiny only 6 pounds 11 ounces at 39 weeks so not expecting these two to be too big. 

Peachy- Yey on being team blue. I am so glad to hear your test results came back well and baby is growing perfectly. Totally get that you want another scan for reassurance. The reason I said I could only see the babies 20 minutes a day is because here in Korea they are very strict about their NICU visits only mom can visit twice a day for ten minutes you are not allowed to touch the baby hold it breast feed it nothing that seems normal and intuitive :cry: they have excellent medical care which makes me feel a bit better but I am really hoping they stay in until they are considered full term so I don't have to go through that. I have tried to find a hospital that is more lenient but seems to be standard throughout the country. 

Lanet- Can't wait for you to find out genders. I am glad they are scanning you every two weeks for reassurance the bleeding is terrifying I am sure. I started feeling these two around 15 weeks here and there but non stop starting at 18 weeks. 

The contours stroller to be honest I had my parents buy it at this awesome store that sells out of box items near their home for half the price this one was missing two screws (that I ordered directly from contours and got over nighted for free) so it only cost me 100 bucks which is why I had them buy it right away. It is very comfortable and has great features but I think it is way too big especially for Korea although I have seen it here. I actually have a picture of how it fits in the back of a Kia Sorento I will upload the pic so you can see it doesn't even have the seats in that picture but the seats won't take up that much room. I thought about getting another one but decided to give it a go anyways because the price was so good. To be honest if you have a small car I would suggest this: get the double car seat frame stroller I will attach the link for one on amazon and use it with just the car seats until they are out of the car seats then go for something like the chicco peg perego maclaren or combi twin strollers whichever suits your budget then. They are like two umbrellas next to each other but they recline they are super light and they fold up really tiny. Anyway just a suggestion if I had not gotten such a great deal on the contours I would have definitely done that. 

https://www.amazon.com/Baby-Trend-U...8873699&sr=8-1&keywords=double+car+seat+frame


----------



## Seoul

Here is the picture of the stroller it did fit in the trunk of a saturn ion so it will fit but not leave you with much room.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-08-24-18-34-59.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jsquared

Hi all! Sounds like everyone is doing well!

Peachy, a boy! How exciting. :happydance:

Afm, I was so anxious to start again right away, but AF showed about four days after I stopped the meds and my estrogen was still elevated at baseline. So...birth control, waiting, etc. Now meds start for next FET this Thursday and hopefully my next transfer about three weeks from that. Only thing we're doing differently this time is adding aspirin and a heparin injection. RE says it's probably overkill but can't hurt. He was very encouraging at the consult, said sometimes everything looks perfect and it just doesn't work, but he's confident we'll get a baby out of the four frosties left. Here's hoping.

We will transfer only one again. He said this was fine, and that transferring two might only get us there quicker, but if we can manage the patience and potential disappointment, then putting them back one at a time is best. I may change my mind for the next transfer should this one be another BFN, but for now, I'm sticking with one since we know the embryos are not the problem.

So glad everyone is doing well. Lots of joy here. It's nice to see. :)


----------



## lanet

J I'm glad your dr was encouraging. Delays are the worst but here's hoping you do get to transfer soon! It took me 6 months to get to transfer!
And now going through this, I agree that unless you want twins, you should probably put back just 1! Look at all the twins on here!
There's another girls that put back 3 and is pregnant with quads, that's a very scary situation. 
I told dh that IF we transfer again, and that's a big IF bc I'm currently still sick so hard to think beyond that, that we would transfer just 1. He agrees. We are sooooooo happy to be having twins but not sure I could handle it twice!!!


----------



## redbrick80

Hi Ladies! 

So nice to hear that everyone is doing well :hugs: I am so happy for everyone! 

I have been enjoying my summer and trying to clear my head to get ready for the next cycle which start Sept 7th!!!! Long protocol beginning on the 7th, then stims should begin the week of the 15th. To be honest, I am nervous...not about the procedures etc, but of the outcome. This is our last try, so please pray for lot of eggs!!!!!!!!


----------



## messica

Saturday was awesome. We are 99% decided on Reed William and Evan John for names and it couldn't have gone better :flower:
 



Attached Files:







reveal.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## messica

Praying for loads of eggs redbrick :flower:

Lanet - I'm actually in humongo love with my Contours Tandem lt stroller. We had the opportunity to meet up with other MoM's at a group my hospital has set up for us all. At that event I got to check out loads of different models and all their options because everyone brought their kids in one lol. I'm personally not a fan of the snap and go's because what are you going to do with most of them past infancy - and everything else seemed huge and so heavy compared to the lt. 

Baby Jogger City Select was exactly the same but at more double the price (no thanks for us) and had less options (and was uglier - sorry for anyone who loves them!). Baby Jogger City Select Double side by side was tipsy and awkward as a side by side (and weighed just 2 or 3 lbs less). I struggled to maneuver it up and down curbs. Joovy Scooter x2 (again just 2 or 3lbs less) and Big Caboose were BUSSES.....HUGE, WIDE, awkwardly bulky and the Caboose was almost 10 lbs more than the Contours. I don't think there's any way you'd get either inside a car trunk. Instep Double Jogging and Graco's Duoglide (THE stroller to have around here) strollers were heaviest. Pregnant I didn't feel comfortable lifting either. 

After seeing them all side by side I was glad with the choice we made.

Unless you're going to get a plain jane collapsible double umbrella stroller I don't know how you'd get much smaller (but then again with any side by side good luck fitting through most doorways). 

I didn't see the ones Seoul referenced but did see a Chicco brand that was super light weight. It wasn't the Maclaren and wasn't a side by side. It was the only one there and if you could find out which model of theirs it was it might be a good option for you.

Contours maneuvers like a dream to me. Turns on a dime and easily gets through tiny Target store aisles (I took my nieces for a test drive in it and was shocked at just how easy it was to get anywhere). I don't know why it wouldn't fit in your car! If you want me to I'll happily take measurements for you collapsed so you can check. Or better yet pass them on to hubs so he can do it :winkwink:


I think at the end of the day, you have to get what works best for you. That's just my take after getting my hands on a bunch.


jsquared - I can't tell you how much I'm hoping this FET does the trick for you!!!

Peachy - we had a cake, but didn't announce that way. The kids shot their bows at black balloons filled with blue paint! I have video of it but can't figure out how to share save for uploading to youtube again....


----------



## lanet

Redbrick so excited that you're getting started again! Keep us updated. 
J squared any news from you? 
Messica that's an adorable picture! And I've had my eye on the contours for awhile, I love how you can switch the seats around. I just wish I could see one in person! Theres a MOMs group in town and they're having a big sale and I'm sure id be able to find one there, but it's the weekend I'll be at the beach for my sisters wedding! Of course. 
I did order 2 cribs today. I figure if we buy a chunk at a time it won't seem like so much. I also found these adorable onesies on Etsy that say "worth the wait....and wait....and wait" perfect!
Still feeling sickly, extra today. Gosh it better be done soon.


----------



## Peachy1584

Messica what a lovely pic! You're really going to have your hands full very soon!

Red brick I am so excited for you to get start again! I hope everything goes perfectly and will be here waiting for your great news!:hugs:

Seoul your babies will be born at term so we won't have to worry about that ridiculous 20 minutes!!

Mono any news??

J how is your cycle coming along?

Lanet you all make glad I'm only having one just so I don't have to worry about picking out a damn double stroller :haha:


----------



## jsquared

Hi Ladies. Just checking in--looks like everybody's doing well. Messica, love those names! Looks like you guys had a good time with the gender reveal. :)

So...I had my first lining check today, and I'm not thrilled. I'm on cycle day 8 and my lining is only 5.75mm; my estrogen is 1200 though! ??? Last FET my lining was 9 and my e2 was 500 at this point. What is happening?

My RE is keeping my meds the same, and the nurse said it's still early, plenty of time for improvement, no one is concerned. Except for me. I am. Right here. This girl.

Next scan is Tuesday. Here's hoping for growth between now and then. Didn't really see this coming after responding so well last time. (Although that cycle didn't work, so really, who knows.) Ah, fun times.


----------



## Peachy1584

J you have plenty of time so please try not to worry or compare. Every cycle is going to be different and unfortunately you don't have a lot of control. That's the worst part isn't it? Things can happen so fast though and Tues will probably be great and then you'll just be kicking yourself for ruining your whole weekend worrying :hugs:


----------



## lanet

J I agree with peachy, just try not to compare and trust the dr. I know its hard.I don't even remember my E2 levels in my fet. and I think your lining has plenty of time to catch up. when is transfer scheduled?
Ladies these babies are getting big and looking like babes! One was kicking the other in the head. My heart melts. Also it looks like the SCH is gone and Im off restrictions!! wohoo! Im sure my hubby is happy:wink wink:
Here are the pics and a picture of my bump right before second trimester! yay!!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo-4.JPG
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 2









photo-3.JPG
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## redbrick80

Lanet - you look amazing!!!!!! I can't believe that you are 13 weeks already!! 

J- how is everything coming along? 


afm, I started suprefact yesterday. Just waiting for af to show...should start stims Sept 16th!!!!!


----------



## mononoke

Peachy1584 said:


> Messica what a lovely pic! You're really going to have your hands full very soon!
> 
> Red brick I am so excited for you to get start again! I hope everything goes perfectly and will be here waiting for your great news!:hugs:
> 
> Seoul your babies will be born at term so we won't have to worry about that ridiculous 20 minutes!!
> 
> Mono any news??
> 
> J how is your cycle coming along?
> 
> Lanet you all make glad I'm only having one just so I don't have to worry about picking out a damn double stroller :haha:

Hello Guys:

Sorry to update just now...schedule has been hectic...
I gave birth last August 25 at 4:54PM. It was a successful VBAC, my son Aragon Jason "AJ" came out with full set of hair complete with side burns...lol. His hair was so thick when I he was crowning, the doctor was making a Mohawk out of his hair... 

He is 7.7 lbs 19 inches long and with slate grey eyes right now (Mr Google said it will still change)...I've been sleep deprived for almost two weeks now. My husband took off the whole month of September to help out...

I hope all is well with everybody...so wonderful to see those progress and beautiful scans!!!!
 



Attached Files:







AJ1.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lanet

Oh my goodness mono congrats! What a beautiful head of hair!! My dd had hair like that. 
Red best of luck, hoping af cooperates!!!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Omg Mono he's beautiful! Huge congratulations to you and your family! What an exciting time! I can't wait to be there so I can finally "relax"!

Red so excited to hear you're starting again. Please update often!

J how is your cycle going? Hope that lining thickened up nicely for you!


----------



## jsquared

Mono, beautiful boy! Congratulations!

Peachy, bad news. They cancelled my cycle yesterday. My RE did the ultrasound himself because I was also having a mock transfer to see if I can do the next one without anesthesia (good news: I can) and he said the lining was thicker than the first check but not forming well. He put me on provera and said he wants me to bleed and then we'll start over with the estrogen. He said this just looks like an off cycle. Hmm. In his estimation this only delays things a couple of weeks; I fear it may be longer but whatever. I'm actually ok with it. I want it to be right, we all want it to work, and I feel good knowing he won't go ahead with anything substandard. Still, getting cancelled sucks. :(


----------



## mononoke

jsquared said:


> Mono, beautiful boy! Congratulations!
> 
> Peachy, bad news. They cancelled my cycle yesterday. My RE did the ultrasound himself because I was also having a mock transfer to see if I can do the next one without anesthesia (good news: I can) and he said the lining was thicker than the first check but not forming well. He put me on provera and said he wants me to bleed and then we'll start over with the estrogen. He said this just looks like an off cycle. Hmm. In his estimation this only delays things a couple of weeks; I fear it may be longer but whatever. I'm actually ok with it. I want it to be right, we all want it to work, and I feel good knowing he won't go ahead with anything substandard. Still, getting cancelled sucks. :(

hi j:

getting cancelled does sucks but like what you said your RE wants to do the best and right thing... if there is anyone who can attest to that is Lanet...she got cancelled couple of times and now she has her two beautiful beans baking....it will be worth the wait. :thumbup:


----------



## lanet

Oh j I'm sorry, delays are so hard! But I did take heart that my RE would only go forward with an optimal cycle and it worked out in the end. It sounds like it's not a bad thing, hopefully your lining will cooperate better last time and so great that they arent willing to risk your embryos. 
Red hows your cycle going? 
Well I'm at the beach right now for my sisters wedding, and feeling so emotional and huge! My belly is really big, and hard already, the muscles at the top are sore and stretched tight. I'm so early! Is this normal other twin moms? I feel like I look at least 6 months. 
Also I'm so hormonal. I had to wear my sunglasses at lunch today because I had tears running down my face, the only reason I could think of was that I was tired and hungry. 
Trying to keep my eye on the prize and how wonderful it will be when my healthy babies are here, but sometimes get overwhelmed with how I'm going to get through the next 5 1/2 months.


----------



## Seoul

Sorry I have been MIA lately ladies finally getting to catch up with the thread. 

Messica- Love your gender reveal pic your looking great and love the names. I also really like my contours don't get me wrong but it is a very big system but its awesome it is so versatile :) Since we rely on public transportation so much in Korea having something bulky scares me although I doubt with 3 under 2 I will be going out very much. 

redbrick- good luck on your cycle :) 

jsquared- so sorry to hear your cycle got canceled but it is great that your doctors are being careful that all the conditions are right for implantation this time around. 

Mono- Congratulations he is gorgeous enjoy every minute :) 

lanet- your bump is looking great but I totally get your feeling right now. I have been having a lot of hormonal emotional days and am absolutely huge and it is easy to get over whelmed. Try to take it one step at a time and you have every right to be hormonal. 

As for me officially measuring full term and am absolutely exhausted all the time everything hurts but the babies are still inside and doing well so happy for that. Hope everyone is doing well and you enjoy your weekend.


----------



## jsquared

Morning ladies :flower:

So I am good to restart meds for the new FET cycle on Wednesday. Yay. RE is having me take my estrogen pills vaginally (oh boy.) to see if that helps the lining do better this time. Three times a day. I have decided not to fret about this and just be a big girl and do it. Yep. :dohh:

But I've got a question for you gals--did any of you give yourselves the PIO shot? My partner always gave me mine, but she's travelling for work some this fall, and I'm wondering if this is something I can do myself or if I need to involve someone else to fill in (I would so prefer not to do this). I'm not there yet, hopefully will be in a few weeks. I'm sure the nurse can guide on this too, but I thought maybe you girls could speak from experience. 

Love reading about your pregnancies rocking right along. Happy times. :)


----------



## messica

jsquared - I didn't do the PIO in first tri, but rather started a once weekly PIO injection week 17. I have no idea if the compound is the same, but there are times that it really, really hurts.

I've done two myself because hubs wasn't around to, and I managed well enough, but the ones that sent me through the ceiling I don't think I could have finished myself. I have read many, many women who manage just fine, but if would definitely have hubs help whenever he can so you can relax through as many as you can :flower:


redbrick - sending so many prayers that tomorrow kicks off THE cycle for you <3




(Afm - we officially hit 24 weeks and I am so grateful for that. Friday's appointment Reed was measuring 1lb 6oz already and Evan was measuring 1lb 11oz. They are perfect in everyway we can tell -BUT- it seems now I've developed GD. Throughout all this I've been able to keep perspective and stay positive but I'm beyond shattered with the diagnosis..... It seems silly but there aren't even words. I can't pull out of the funk that's settled over me. It's so, soooo many needles.....and totally kicks up an insane amount of fear I finally felt I was ok to start to let go of. Why does it never end?? :cry: )


----------



## Peachy1584

J yay for starting again! I had to do pills vaginally before and it isn't that bad. As for the shots I never did those myself and wouldn't but I know people have. You can also ask of you could them elsewhere for those days.

Messica I will be 15 weeks tomorrow and have already been diagnosed with GD. I felt sorry for myself for that day and then moved on. Considering what I've been through to get my little man it puts it a little more into perspective. You only have a few months left and for you if babies get a little big it wouldn't even be a bad thing : ). The eating part was a little tricky at first but eating well is a good thing and of course the 4 blood checks a day (that's what I have to do) are inconvenient but better than pio and I don't need anyone's help. After they come it'll go back to normal and you won't have to worry about it anymore so you can focus on babies.


----------



## redbrick80

Good Morning Ladies!

Monoke - He is absolutely stunning! Congrats!. I hope you are feeling good and having lots of snuggles with your little man. xx

J - I am sorry your cycled got cancelled. Fingers crossed that your lining will sort itself out shortly xx Waiting is so hard. I really feel for you xx

Messica - Happy 24 weeks!! God time flies!! 

Lanet - I hope you and your belly are feeling better xx

Peachy - I really cannot believe that you are 15 weeks! That is seriously crazy. I don't really know where the time has gone. Forgive me and I feel silly asking, but I don't know what GD is...? 

Afm, af was 2 days late but it showed up around dinner last night :happydance: Called the clinic this morning and stims start tomorrow. I am so excited!! I've been doing the suprefact shots a home to suppress my eggs and they have been going well - that actually give me tons of energy which is nice. I'll keep you guys posted. Please say a little prayer for lots of eggies :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Red so exciting to start tomorrow! Once the stims begin it goes so fast! I truly hope it's your time to take home baby! GD is gestational diabetes. It's a bummer but not the end of the world. Trying to stay as positive as possible : )


----------



## Seoul

red and J-best of luck on your up coming cycles. Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## redbrick80

Hey Girls, 

I am on day 3 of stims and not much to report. I have 12 follies on my right and 8 on my left - all are under 5mm today, Fingers crossed that tomorrow there is something to measure. I can feel things happening in there so hopefully that is a good sign.

How many follies did everyone have to start? How many eggs were retrieved? and how many days did you stim for? I feel like I am a newbie to this program:wacko:


----------



## lanet

Hi everyone! 
Messica I hope you are feeling better about the gd, I know it just be hard to hear but once you get it under control everything should be fine. 
J I have taken vaginal estrogen and progesterone before an iui, my lining did fine. Any word yet on yours, have you started yet?
Seoul how tall are you? I'm 5'3" and it scares me to think about measuring full term so early! 
Red so exciting that you're started again!!! I had 12 on one side and 14 on the other to start with I believe. I ended up with 22 eggs, 16 mature. I stimmed for 10 days. 
Peachy and I are only 5 days apart but it seems like she's already known the gender for so long, and it will still be awhile for me!! October 24 is the official date. 
I'm starting to feel better as far as nausea but now I'm having weird aches and pains which I assume are round ligament. I'm hoping to work until Christmas but we will see!!
I'm also starting to feel a little movement and it's so exciting!!! I can't wait until it's more obvious and regular and my dh and dd can feel it too!


----------



## jsquared

Red, I can't remember what I started out with, but I know they got 25 eggs (ouch!), 17 fertilized, but only 5 were normal after PGS. Sounds like you're off to a great start!

Lanet, I was wondering when you would find out genders! What fun that will be! :)

Peachy, how are you feeling? You're right, the new estrogen method is not so bad. Not so fun, but totally do-able.

Messica, that's a bummer but you'll stay on top of it and will all be okay. :flower:

As for me, today is day 3 of the estrogen. My first check on meds will be next Wednesday. Really hoping this cycle is better and that we can transfer in about three weeks. I had a good bleed on the provera and am inserting those little blue pills as instructed, so fingers crossed we see improvement.


----------



## Peachy1584

Red I can't remember for sure but not all my follies contained eggs and that's ok too. I truly believe in quality over quantity. Can't wait to hear about your next visit I'm sure they'll be growing like they're supposed to!

J I'm glad you're finding it easy : ). 3 weeks is quite a while to get that lining nice and thick. You will still be transferring one right?


----------



## Seoul

Jsquared- I never got a number of how many follies my doctor just said too many but I agree with Peachy quality over quantity so don't stress. Hope everything goes along swimmingly for you. 

Lanet- I am 5 foot 1 and weighed about 130lbs before I got pregnant so not terribly big or small. I guess it is normal to measure 6 to 10 weeks ahead. I am 28 weeks now and measuring 38 so definitely on the higher end of that. I've now gained 20 pounds which is about what I gained with my DD total I hope you can hold off the uncomfortableness longer than I could it sucks.


----------



## lanet

Seoul it sounds like you're doing pretty good, I'm glad you're also short! Everyone I talk to is much taller. Id like to know what I'm measuring now bc it' does seem much bigger. I'm scared to know what I've gained so I'm not really even looking. I eat because it takes the nausea away and there isn't much I can do about it. Are you very uncomfortable or is it ok for now?


----------



## messica

Red - I don't remember how many follies they thought I had before retrieval, but they got 8, 6 were mature and all of those fertilized (at the end of the day only 2 made it to day 5 though). I don't remember how many days I stimmed for but I want to say it was either 12 or 14. I started out strong and then my ovaries just petered out at the end. 

Lanet - at 23w5d I was measuring 30 weeks. I'm on a huge twins board on fb and it's very common to measure 5-10 weeks ahead. I'm 5'5" if that helps to compare - in general the taller a woman is the less she pops out because she's got more room to expand within her torso. To make it to "twins" term (35/36 weeks) it's not unusual for uterus to measure well past 40 weeks.

jsquared - I'm glad things are trucking along as anticipated for you!




As for my GD I started insulin yesterday. I have to test 7 times a day (minimum of resting, and before and after every meal - if I hit a particularly bad spot though I have to test then as well) and you bet I'm throwing a pity party about that! It freaking sucks! No offense because I realize the support is coming from a good place but I'm getting tired of people telling me it's no big deal!!! You bet it is!!! I feel awful for people with type 1 who have to live their entire lives like this....always being mindful of everything they put in their mouths and even when you do everything right things still spiral out of control. Eating shouldn't be like this - for anyone!

When I first woke up in the morning it was nothing for me to be at 100-120, and despite following a strictly timed meal plan where in the beginning I had access to 3-4 carb choices, then limited down to 1-2 I was still throwing numbers over 200. I can't keep gaining weight like I need to without *some* carbs in my diet so the insulin was the next step. It thankfully hasn't affected my boys yet, and I'm grateful my insurance company covered the prefilled pens. I've only had to do two so far but it makes taking the insulin much easier to deal with (and they're loads easier than the hydroxyprogesterone so I guess that's something). 

I also had to add a mess of meds to keep me pooping because that's become nearly impossible with all the meat and cheese I've had to start consuming. So far it hasn't helped but it's only been a few days (Miralax powder, Citrucel pills and suppositories round the clock). I feel like managing input and output of my body has become a near full time job lol.


----------



## Peachy1584

Messica I understand how consuming it is. It's damn near impossible to manage when I work 10 hour shifts to find the exact time to eat and the exact time to monitor. However if I don't I feel absolutely terrible. I feel worse even and sweat and get shaky when it goes too low. I felt sorry for myself because most women don't even find out til later (including my sister who had it) so I have to deal with it longer than most and I know it will only get worse. For myself I just had accept it and try to put a positive spin on it because there isn't an alternative. I don't know where you live or with ins you have the option but I am seeing a nutritionist on the 26th and going to a class the beginning of Oct. (My ins pays for both thank God) because as you said all the meat and cheese sucks so I thank God for peanut butter and at the class they give lots of meal ideas and such because I've found that the hardest. My diet is so limited and I am unable to eat with my family. If you'd like after I go I can send you any recipes they give. I'm sure we won't like them all but I definitely need more variety. I don't know what the constipation is like because I have the exact opposite problem and I'm afraid to eat at work most of the time because I don't have the time to sit in the bathroom. Hopefully it gets easier for you soon :hugs:


----------



## messica

Peachy1584 said:


> Messica I understand how consuming it is. It's damn near impossible to manage when I work 10 hour shifts to find the exact time to eat and the exact time to monitor. However if I don't I feel absolutely terrible. I feel worse even and sweat and get shaky when it goes too low. I felt sorry for myself because most women don't even find out til later (including my sister who had it) so I have to deal with it longer than most and I know it will only get worse. For myself I just had accept it and try to put a positive spin on it because there isn't an alternative. I don't know where you live or with ins you have the option but I am seeing a nutritionist on the 26th and going to a class the beginning of Oct. (My ins pays for both thank God) because as you said all the meat and cheese sucks so I thank God for peanut butter and at the class they give lots of meal ideas and such because I've found that the hardest. My diet is so limited and I am unable to eat with my family. If you'd like after I go I can send you any recipes they give. I'm sure we won't like them all but I definitely need more variety. I don't know what the constipation is like because I have the exact opposite problem and I'm afraid to eat at work most of the time because I don't have the time to sit in the bathroom. Hopefully it gets easier for you soon :hugs:


Ugh. I'm glad you're able to put a positive spin on it but am so sorry it started so soon for you. 

I know exactly what you mean when you say how crappy it can make you feel both high and low. It's like nothing I've ever felt and it's an overwhelming slew of physical crap that just floods your when you're off! 

I actually had a meeting with a nutritionist last Monday after seeing how bad my levels were over the weekend. That's who set me up with the 3-4 for meals, 1-2 for snacks. When my levels were still off the charts Wednesday I went in and met with an actual diabetes counselor. She's who dropped my levels further and tried to help me sort out a way to still get in my 3,500 calories a day with even less carbs. When my levels were STILL out of whack despite following her explicit meal, snack and timing instructions (literally to the minute!) that's when we went in yesterday and she set me up with the insulin. 

Last night and today have gone better (knock on wood) and I feel like I'm finally making progress getting a grip on things. I slept well last night and actually felt rested this morning. Breakfast didn't leave me exhausted and on the war path. It's AWESOME!!!

You'll have to let me know what goodies you learn in your class. I have a good bit of literature I was sent home with in pamphlet and booklet form. Breaks everything down plain whole foods as well as combination for easy go to meal choices - carbs and sugars as well as when and how to prep them. She told me about some phone apps for when I'm eating outside the house too that I haven't checked in to yet but have heard they're great. Right now I just utilize a "glucose buddy" app on my phone. 

Like you, eating separately from my family is crummy and I was nervous about how to handle family get togethers until I heard a lot of the information is mobile.


----------



## Seoul

lanet- I would say I am pretty uncomfortable but still manageable. I am not in extreme pain or anything like that which I am thankful for but I no longer can sleep through the night I get up almost every hour to pee and that greatly affects headaches and mood the next day. My back doesn't really hurt but everything below my belly button aches. I also have had this nerve pain just under my right rib cage that is really annoying. But also keep in mind I do not work I am at home most of the day and sit and lay down when I need to I think this helps a lot the days when I need to stand more or I am out and about I tend to be very sore. I know your job requires a lot of standing so being uncomfortable might seem like it starts way earlier for you (Hope I am wrong). I've noticed walking doesn't make me as uncomfortable as just standing. By the way how have you been feeling? 

lanet and messica- Hope you guys can get the GD under control sounds like a real pain but its good you guys found out early and are able to manage it. I hope you get it all squared away soon. The couple people that I know who have had GD say its a learning curve at the beginning and then not that bad I hope that is the case for both of you.


----------



## lanet

Seoul I am feeling ok. The nausea is starting to ease up although I still have bad moments. Hoping it's totally gone soon, I want to eat normally and my grocery bill is sky high because I can't eat normal food or cook dinner. 
I'm only working 4-5 hours a day but even that seems long. Im having strange shooting pains on my public bone. The dr said not to worry. But of course I do. I'm not sure if it's round ligament or not. I'm feeling really tired but I think I'll be feeling amazing when the nausea is no longer an issue. Also feeling much further along that I am! 
I hope to work until Christmas which will be 28 weeks but I just don't know. I'll see how it goes. Thanks for sharing your experience! You're getting so close!
I hate to complain, I'm so very thankful for this miracle, it's so amazing to finally be able to look at and buy baby things, but man, pregnancy is rough! Lol


----------



## redbrick80

Hi Ladies! 

Just checking in. I'm stimming away - not looking great though....day 6 of stims and only 2 follies growing. Still have a bunch that I am waiting on... I know its early but I am on a huge dose of Gonal F - today they bumped it up to 300iu's so I'm hoping that will help. Fingers crossed for some more growth!


----------



## lanet

Red is that how your last cycle went to? I cant remember. Here's hoping those follies catch up! Day 6 is still early.


----------



## redbrick80

Yep - Last time I was slow too, so par for the course. my nurse said my estrogen is low, but starting to rise so we should see an improvement. She said we will keep stimming until the others catch up. She is the best. 

Ill let you know how tomorrow's scan goes.


----------



## lanet

That's good, they may just take a little while! Keep us updated!


----------



## messica

I needed to double my stim meds around the same time red. You've got lots of time for bunches to catch up, can't wait to hear your update with the new dose on board!


----------



## redbrick80

Well good news! 7 follicles all the same size and growing at a good speed. The nurse said that the higher dose seems to be doing the trick and we will stick with it. 
Phew! I am relieved, I did not have a great feeling yesterday.


----------



## messica

WOOT WOOT!!! :happydance:


----------



## jsquared

Yay Red!! Great news!


----------



## lanet

Red that's great!!! 
J any updates from you? 
I had ANOTHER big bleed today. I went to the perinatologist and he said there's no sign of a hemmhorage anymore. Babies looked perfect and bleeding stopped right away. Follow up with OB tomorrow. I really hope we are done with scares.


----------



## Peachy1584

Red that's fabulous news! While stimming things can change so fast!


----------



## Seoul

Red- great news. 

Jsquared- hope all is moving along well for you. 

lanet- I hope that is the last scare for you. Must be terrifying every time you see blood Glad the babies are doing well.


----------



## redbrick80

Lanet - sorry about your scare! I really hope you are done with them too. 

J- hope you are doing o.k


Thanks so much for the words of encouragement ladies! Today there are 9 follies growing away. They are thinking that retrieval will be on Sunday or Monday. The nurse asked me this morning if anyone had mentioned a FET to me....? She said that the doctor at the clinic has been doing alot of FET even during a fresh cycle. I guess the success rate is much higher - something to do with estrogen... Has anyone heard of this? She said the Dr will meet with me and give me more details. 

Hope all you lovely ladies have a wonderful day!


----------



## lanet

Red that's great! I have heard that some clinics prefer fet, something about the uterus being more receptive when they hormone levels arent going nuts from stims. My embryologist told me our clinic was seeing astounding success rates with FET. 
Of course I would've done a fresh cycle but I had no choice and FET worked out for me!


----------



## Peachy1584

Red what a great number you've got going! As for fresh vs. Fet I've gotten pregnant from both ways. I think if the environment is right and the embryo is good it's going to happen either way.


----------



## redbrick80

Well I am up to 16 follicles (7 overnight...) which is just nuts. Nurse said that I am looking good and thinking ER will on Monday. The 7 that grew overnight are only 10-11mm so I am not sure if they will be able to catch up. 

Being that my ER may happen on Monday - they have asked me to be part of the clinics yearly review with the ethics and standards committee. I guess every year some people need to come in from some committee and watch a procedure and make sure everything runs as it should. I agreed - firstly, they gave me $2500 in free drugs this cycle (which I now think was a bribe lol) and secondly, they will be on their best behavior and will follow every protocol which is a win for me. At this point all it really means for me is that there will be 3 extra people looking at my vag and as we all know, after all the people who have seen it during this process what is 3 more?? 


I should have asked my nurse this - but how large do they want the follicles? Is there an ideal average size?


----------



## lanet

Oh red this sounds like an awesome cycle! So excited for you! 
I'm not positive on size, 16-18 maybe? I really don't know though, I never heard my final size and they get a finale growth spurt with trigger.


----------



## jsquared

Red, sounds like thing are rocking right along! Yay!

Lanet, bless your heart. I hope the scares are over so you can just focus on the little bundles you'll be holding in mere months!

Everyone else, hope all is well. :flower:

As for me: frustration city. So to recap, during my first FET my lining got to 9 in a hurry. It stayed there, actually thinned slightly to 8.something the week before transfer. But by all account is was trilaminar and lovely and yada yada, and then BFN.

The next cycle, the lining was 5.7 after a week and did get to 7.5 but wasn't trilaminar. Cancelled.

This cycle, RE has me take the estrace tablets vaginally, still on 1 patch every 3 days. First check on Wednesday, my lining was 8.5 and trilaminar. Whew!! Then...they bring me back today--more frequent monitoring this time just to be safe--and though the lining is still "beautiful" and trilaminar, it's down to 6.8 in the thickest spot. WTF? Seriously. WTF?? Okay: It's only CD 10. The nurse (actually an ultrasound tech, but she's been at it 30 years) said there is plenty of time for improvement, that she expects my RE will just up the meds. So now I'm waiting for the instructions to come in on the online portal. What is up with my uterus? At least it's tripled striped so there's hope. This sucks though. 

Any of you ladies remember what your lining was when you got your BFP? I'd shove 10 pills a day up there if they'd let me. My patience is thinning along with that damn lining. Serenity now...


----------



## Peachy1584

J hmm... I'm not sure why it's doing that but I totally get tour frustration. This cycle which was fresh I was worried about it being too thick. Did they even bother to check what it was during your fresh cycle since you were doing fet? Anyhow the only thing I can think us it's just how your body reacts to the meds. They know it early so I would assume more meds. Perhaps injections? It's hard because everyone is so different. The good thing is that it is tri and that there is time.


----------



## lanet

I was going to suggest injections too, that's what I did with FET, mine was 10 when they added progesterone. My acupuncturist said she likes it over 10 too. 
That's crazy that yours goes back and forth! But I'm no expert, maybe lots of people's do that.


----------



## jsquared

Yeah I have no idea what's going on. I will ask about injections though. That hasn't been suggested to me yet. Peachy, they didn't mention the lining during the fresh cycle to me--once the tech said it looked good during a scan but I can't remember when that was in the cycle.

Anyway, the nurse just called. My RE wants to see me Sunday morning to do the scan himself. She also said he does NOT want to adjust my meds before then. ??? Okay. I'm actually relieved he's going to do it and see for himself. Nurse said it's just so he can have the whole picture before he decides what to do next since he doesn't know why my lining is thinning at this point. Makes sense. Then she reminded me this is a marathon not a sprint. Yeah, yeah. I am aware.


----------



## redbrick80

J - its so totally frustrating. I'm sorry your lining is not cooperating. I hope your scan went well this morning. 

My retrieval is booked for 830 tomorrow. I asked about the size of follicles they are looking for and they said 16-18 mm. So I have 14 around that size today. I am pretty sure they are going to freeze all of them but we will see. 

Hope all you ladies are enjoying the weekend!


----------



## jsquared

Red, that's great!! There may be even more in there that don't show up on the scan--I know that's what happened with me. Wishing you all the best for ER tomorrow. :)

Not so great news for me today. RE took a long time with the scan this morning and said my lining was measuring around 7mm in most spots and was trilaminar. But he wants it thicker. I get it, so do I. Just increase the meds right? Nope. Apparently my labs are showing great levels of e2 in my blood, but my uterus isn't metabolizing it so well. Therefore an increase in meds won't help; the e2 is already definitely getting into my blood but not being absorbed correctly by the uterus for some reason.

So he laid out a couple of options. One, we go through with the transfer at 7mm, which he said may well result in pregnancy even though my lining is on the thin side, or two (this is where I started crying) we cancel again and do a THIRD hysteroscopy to see what the hell is going on in there and if my septum went deeper than originally thought. If they get in there and find more septum, they will surgically remove it, and after I recover we'll move forward with the transfer; if they get in and find nothing, we'll have delayed things unnecessarily but then proceed with another cycle and hope I get to 7 or better and just go for it. 

I asked him why it got thinner. Why 8.5 on Wednesday and now 7? He said it was never 8.5, that it didn't actually thin at all, and that the ultrasound is sometimes inaccurate in its feedback. Oh, well then. That's cool. NOT!!

I asked about injections, more patches, more time...he repeated that none of that would help since my blood levels show that I'm on plenty of the drug already. It's a receptivity issue in the uterus. 

So we're going for the hysteroscopy. And it sucks. But I'd rather waste time than waste an embryo, and intellectually I know it's not a waste of time if it sheds any light at all on what's going on. He told me worst case scenario--meaning they find something in there (which I kind of hope they do to be honest--let's have something we can fix!)--I can still expect my next FET before the end of the year. I had hoped to announce a pregnancy to family by Christmas. Never saw this coming. It could certainly be worse, and as my partner reminds me, this is bad news but not devastating news. But I'm sad. And scared. And worried I may never build a hospitable lining. I'd like to tell you I'm staying positive and moving forward, chin up, etc. But in reality I'm feeling sorry for myself, sitting in bed on a sunny day watching old sitcoms and changing the channel when diaper commercials come on. Wah.


----------



## lanet

Red good luck tomorrow, it sounds like you have a great number!
J I'm so sorry, it is do devastating to get so close and be delayed again! I think you made the right decision though, obviously something is going on and I hope they get to the bottom of it!
My Ob said this bleed is due to a low lying placenta, she said it should be moved up in a few weeks. I sure hope so.


----------



## redbrick80

J - You made the right choice. Way better to waste time, than waste an embryo. The delays during this process are enough to make anyone crazy. I hope they can give you some answers. 


Afm, my ER was yesterday morning. It hurt more than I remember...I was sore all afternoon. I took today off work just in case, but I am feeling much better. T

They got 10 eggs yesterday and 8 of them fertilized and made it through the night!! So here's hoping that they will divide nicely and make it to Friday or Saturday


----------



## lanet

Red thats so great! So you're going for a fresh or frozen transfer?


----------



## Seoul

J- i totally agree with you better to waste time than an embryo. Hope they are able to figure out what is going on with your lining.

Red- hope your embies keep on dividing :) when would transfer be?


----------



## redbrick80

I still have 8 awesome embryos dividing - they have decided to freeze them all. 
I spoke with the embryologist today and he said they are all 8 cell and grade 1 embies so that makes me feel good. I really feel like the millions of pills they had me on for the last 6 months really helped in my egg quality.

I am a little disappointed that pregnancy will be delayed a few months, but at 30 months of trying what is the difference? lol

I need info from all of you ladies who had a FET...I know nothing about when, how and what happens?? Can you shed some light on for me?

Lanet and Peachy - how are you guys feeling? 

Mononoke - how are you you doing? 

J- Do you have a date for your hysteroscopy?


----------



## Peachy1584

J I am terribly sorry you have been delayed again. I hope they figure out what's going on and get it fixed ASAP. X

Red that's an amazing number of embies so happy for you! So did they tell you when fet would be then and why they would rather freeze them for you? Fet is very easy and boring : ). Especially compared to the hectic pace of a fresh cycle it seems as if there's nothing to do. You just take the meds to prepare your body for baby and ttransfer. The good thing is that since they aren't worried about getting eggs and all that the sole focus is on your uterus and making everything perfect for baby. Waiting is no fun but you're right you have waited a long time so what's a little longer to make sure everything is perfect : )


----------



## redbrick80

My dr says they have been having great success with frozen transfers. She has attended quite a few conferences and she said they have done quite a few FET's since my last cycle in February and the outcomes have been quite good. 
She thinks it is related to estrogen levels and how someone recovers from stims. She also said something about the eggs are stronger after being frozen....I will ask her more about this as I am not sure how they develop once they are frozen. 

So we have a lead up appt on October 31st and should hopefully have a transfer late November.


----------



## Peachy1584

They don't develop once they are frozen. They are just frozen in time and then when thawed before transfer they continue to develop. Did they say when they would freeze them? Transfer in Nov may seem far but it's right around the corner : )


----------



## Seoul

Hey ladies how is everyone doing?


----------



## Peachy1584

Hi Seoul I'm doing well. How about you? How are you hanging in there with those babies?

J any news yet?

Red do you have a transfer date or already transfered?

Mono hope you and the little guy are doing fabulous!


----------



## lanet

Hi ladies. Seoul good to hear from you!
We had our anatomy scan yesterday. Genders are...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7417.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Seoul

Yeyyy Lanet just like me :) How exciting. 

Peachy- glad you are doing well. 

I am doing well as well just getting ready to meet these guys already. I have an appointment tomorrow I am sure I will get a better idea of if I need a c section and what not at this visit. I hope I have less than 3 weeks to go.


----------



## Peachy1584

How exciting to be so far along! And you were worried you have them too early : ). I think we all are. Are you all ready for them or do you still have things to get?


----------



## redbrick80

Hi Ladies! 

Seoul - I can't believe it is almost time for you xx 

Lanet - Boy and Girl! That is such great news. 

Peachy - I see you are having a boy!! So exciting

I cannot believe how far along everyone is. It goes so fast! 

AFM, I have 3 5 day blast frozen. We have our appointment this Friday to discuss transfer!


----------



## Peachy1584

Red that's soo exciting! How many will you transfer? Or is there no choice with an fet?


----------



## redbrick80

I think she will only transfer 1....but will see what she says on Friday :)


----------



## Seoul

red- good luck at your appointment on Friday. 

AFM- I am looking at a possible induction next week. Seems like our little girl is a lot smaller than our little man and has not been growing adequately these past 3 weeks only gained 200 grams so she said next week we would asses the situation again do a NST and decide if we can afford to wait another week or not but she told me to be prepared for a soon delivery. I kind of have mixed feelings about all of this I am so ready to meet them and be done with the pregnancy but I am worried that she is just too small. They are estimating her to weigh 3.5 pounds :S and estimating the boy is just over 5 pounds. But sounds like her chances will be better on the outside.


----------



## Peachy1584

Red can't wait to hear what they say Fri!

Seoul I'm sure it's very scary but if it helps any a girl I went to school with (our parents were friends as well) weighed a little over a pound when she was born and was among the smartest in our class and that was 37 years ago (when she was born ; ) ). So if she could thrive then with that weight your little one most certainly will now. Are you all ready for them at home?


----------



## jsquared

Hi Ladies! 

Lanet yay! One of each--perfect!

Seoul, thinking of you and wishing you all the best. :flower:

Peachy, how are you? Time is going fast!

Red, so happy things are going well! Keep us updated on transfer.

Messica, how are things? Hope all is going beautifully for you. 

As for me, I had my hysteroscopy a couple of weeks ago, and the surgeon did in fact find some remaining septum behind the endometrium. He was aggressive in making sure he removed it all, and RE is very happy with the outcome. He thinks we will have a much better experience going forward since this was likely the cause of my lining issues. I have to wait four weeks for everything to heal, and then we'll get going with the next cycle and have transfer by Christmas. So I'm hopeful. And so, so glad we had the surgery, even if it means waiting. We all know some things are worth the wait. :)


----------



## Seoul

Thanks ladies for all your positive thoughts. 

Peachy we are ready to have them home we now have everything done except I want DH to change out an ugly curtain we have to a plain white shade so that the twins corner in our room looks nice. I think we have all we need except I need to make sure I have batteries for the swing and bouncy seat and the crib mobile. 

J squared- so glad your surgery went well and that your RE is so positive about the next transfer it is definitely worth the wait. I wish all the best of luck and Christmas and New year is a great time to re start everything.


----------



## redbrick80

J - that is great news! Our timing will be very close

My dr's appt went well. She said my 3 eggs looks good and should be good going forward. We are doing the transfer next cycle - so by my calculations they will transfer sometime between November 23rd - 26th. So I'm excited!


----------



## Seoul

Hi hope everyone is doing well just wanted to let you guys know I am being admitted to the hospital tomorrow I was found to have pre eclempsia and will be having a c section this Friday morning. On a good note both babies seem well and we were anyways planning for the c section on Friday. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## redbrick80

Oh Seoul! I was thinking about you yesterday and was wondering how you are doing. I wish you all the best and seriously cannot wait to see a pic of your babes :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul I am so excited for you to meet your little ones! I wish you the best on Friday and I'm glad they made it so long I know you were worried about that!

Red and J how is preparation for your fet's coming along?


----------



## lanet

Seoul I've been wondering about you too! Are both babies a good size now? 
Red and J how are you?


----------



## redbrick80

I am on CD5 - start daily ultrasounds and bloods as of Sunday. I'm thinking transfer will be November 24th - ish.

I'm so excited.....:happydance:


----------



## Peachy1584

Red that is exciting and coming up so fast!


----------



## Kay8

Seoul - I am excited that your babies will be arriving soon, and not far from when you expected them! I think that in the way that they write dates here in the UK that 14-11-14 is a GREAT birthdate. I am wishing you all the best for your delivery on Friday. :hugs: 

As for me, I'm nowhere near ready. We gutted our place and are doing major renovation (including redoing the kitchen to make room for an American sized fridge :winkwink:), thankfully it is nearly done, but we still aren't back to living there yet. More nursery furniture is being delivered on Friday. I'm hoping this little boy stays put for a while longer. I've managed to talk them out of inducing me at 38 weeks because of the gestational diabetes since he is not large for his gestational age, I'm diet controlled, and I'm not having any other issues.


----------



## jsquared

Thinking about you Seoul!

I am set to go in for baseline the day before Thanksgiving, and the projected transfer date is 12/18! Might just be pregnant for Christmas...here's hoping!

Red, so exciting!! Here's hoping all goes just as it should!


----------



## Peachy1584

J that would be a wonderful present!

Kay8 I hope you get things squared away but I think it's awesome that you're so close! Besides it sounds like you could use a couple days out of the house even if it is in a hospital! Least it's a good reason : )


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I haven't been on this thread for a very long time!, hope your all doing well!!!


----------



## Kay8

Peachy - We aren't staying there at the moment. The destruction is too much. I'm attaching three photos (bathroom, kitchen, and hallway - not in order) of what it looked like about a month ago, so you can see. :shock:

Thankfully it is no longer is this bad and we'll move back this weekend, with everything all redone. We still have to put the nursery furniture together and set it up but my OH's mom is coming to help. So, if my baby cooperates it'll all be ready for him to come by Thanksgiving, not that I'm encouraging him to come early - I'd still like a bit more time to get other things ready. However, I am very excited to meet him and can't wait to see his little face. :happydance:

How are you doing?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1228 - small.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1229 - small.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1269 - small.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Peachy1584

Missx how are you doing? Is your ticker accurate? 

Kay8 wow that is total destruction! Please post after photos. I just love renovation and watch shows on it all the time! You sure picked a heck of a time to redo everything in your life : ). So worth it though! I'm doing well and have my 24 week appt tomorrow. Sometimes time seems to pass slowly but then looking back on it seems like it went fast if that makes any sense. I'm going to have a 3d u/s in a couple weeks and am very excited to see what he looks like. Sorry if I missed it but have you decided on a name for your little guy?


----------



## Seoul

Hi ladies just wanted to update you. My babies arrived last Friday via c section. It was a mostly a horrific experience giving birth in Korea as a foreigner used to the western ways but we surpassed it and all three of us are now home. The babies are healthy weighed 4 pounds 7 ounces and 5 pounds 14 ounces the smaller one was in the NICU to check on weight and stats for 3 days and my little man was able to stay in the normal nursery. They are both doing well and we are starting to wonder what we got ourselves into with 3 under 2. I however developed preclampsia and have been struggling a ton regulating it I had to get put on hypertension medication and am on strict rest it was the only way to avoid being readmited to the hospital. Anyways off I go to get more rest I will try to upload a pic of the little ones. Hope all is well with everyone else.


----------



## Peachy1584

CONGRATULATIONS! So sorry you developed the pre-eclampsia and hope that gets taken care of soon. Must be very hard especially not feeling well. Hopefully things get easier when you recover. So glad they got to come home right away and are healthy! Can't wait to see the pics and hear the names!


----------



## jsquared

Wonderful Seoul! So glad your babies are healthy and here! Post pics when you can and get as much rest as possible. Congrats!!


----------



## Seoul

Here is a picture of my little ones Alonso and Vivienne as we were leaving the hospital.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2014112138456.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## jsquared

They are absolutely precious Seoul!! Thank you for sharing! Sweet new baby pics are the best :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Peachy1584 said:


> Missx how are you doing? Is your ticker accurate?
> 
> Yes! Dates are a few days out but I have found myself somehow pregnant with out the aid of IVF! We are still so shocked!!!
> 
> I'm good I had a cervical stitch put in a few days ago and it went really well and I'm still recovering but baby is fantastic which is the most important thing.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Two beautiful babies!!! Massive congratulations Seoul!!!


----------



## lanet

Seoul congratulations! They are perfect! Makes me so excited to see mine! 
Hello to everyone else, hope all is well.


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul they're beautiful!

Missx that's amazing!! In between cycles I had always hoped for that miracle so good for you!


----------



## redbrick80

Oh Seoul!!!! Congrats! They are absolutely adorable. I hope you are feeling better. 

AFM, my transfer is tomorrow morning at 9 am.....fingers crossed!


----------



## jsquared

Oh good luck Red!! How exciting! I'll be thinking about you and sending major baby vibes :)


----------



## lanet

Good luck red!!!! So exciting!


----------



## Peachy1584

Best wishes Red! Let us know how it went as soon as you are able:hugs:


----------



## redbrick80

Hi ladies! 

Bare with me but the post is going to whiney and whoa-is-me lol. I apologize for it being sooooo long, but indeed your input at the end

So quick update on this cycle - I did a natural cycle, ovulated naturally overnight on day 12-13th , so a little early, but normal for my body. They did an ultrasound on the 19th and my lining was at 7mm so lots of time for it to grow, this was my last ultrasound. We arrive yesterday and our little blast is perfect , they hatched it and we are good to go. 

We go in to the transfer room and my bladder is so full they couldn't believe it, I drank way too much water so this is my fault. They said they have never seen a bladder that full and were amazed...I also had emptied half of it when it got there on my own decision as I was going to explode. So they do the external ultrasound - 2 girls, one is my fav the other was very nice. They tried to say that my lining was 3.6mm. Wtf? They made me empty my bladder half way and they did an internal and it measure 6.2... Which is terrible, but way better than 3.6. The Dr said it is very possible that my bladder squished the lining hence the thinness, and the different measurements. Regardless 6.2 is terrible. 

So then the Dr says they want to cancel my transfer....my effing egg is thawed and they hatched it....wtf. So she says they will see if the egg could be re-frozen, we should go home and they will call us and let us know if they can re freeze, and if not to come in and they will transfer it. In the end they decided since it was a 5 day blast and hatch and very viable that the chance is better to put it in then re freeze. So back to the clinic we go. They do not measure my lining again...I should of had them do that for piece of mind and my bladder had been empty for a few hours. But whatever. So everything is goo to go, I'm in the stirrups etc and the catheter goes in my cervix no problem, but would not fully enter my uterus...they said its not big deal, they need to keep trying. ...

An hour and a half later they have called in every Dr in the clinic and it is still not in....I could not believe this .... It was drug free and at one point they used metal too to dilate my cervix and I almost passed out, so then they have to call the nurse...fml. Anyway in the end it all works and the cute little babe in all snuggled in nicely.

So they said I could go back to work today...we got home at 3:30 yesterday. I decided to take today off an couch it. I figure it can't hurt. 

So I am so pissed at the clinic. Why wouldn't you check my lining the day before you thaw my egg. And maybe since,my bladder was a disaster you should try again. Honestly I don't even know what to think? I am being totally positive that this baby will work. I don't know how my lining will go down? I honestly don't trust their measurements from yesterday.... Dr says for donor eggs the transfer at 7mm but most Dr prefer to see 8-11mm. On all my other cycles my thickest lining was 8.2mm. So I'm sure it was at least that thick after bouncing back from the bladder episode

What do you guys think? Any chance it will work? Please be honest...we have a couple more frostiness, so it's not the end of the work, but totally frustrating


----------



## lanet

Red were you taking anything to thicken the lining or all natural? Will you take progesterone?
My bladder was insanely full at transfer, I was in tears and asked to be let up to empty some but they told me no, that it was perfect like that. They never told me the lining thickness that day. 
I've had cervical dilation during an iui and yikes that's not a feeling you forget! During my fet they couldn't get the catheter in at first, and finally had to switch sizes. I remember thinking it wouldn't work bc of that. 
I'm sorry you had such a traumatic experience, nothing can go smoothly can it? That said, you know in the most perfect situations these things don't always work, and in imperfect ones sometimes they do. So I think you are still in with a great chance. Hang in there!!


----------



## jsquared

Red, for what it's worth, I think you made the absolute right decision to go forward with the transfer. Even if you really were at 6.2, that is not the end of the world. Your clinic sounds like mine--7mm minimum but over 8 is better; that said, my RE has reminded me that people certainly get pregnant with thinner linings. And since the embryo was thawed, I'd have been afraid to refreeze. So yay for transferring!

I totally hear your frustration and worry. It sucks to go through everything and wait so long only to get there and have it be a total cluster. I would be annoyed, too. But I think in the end, things are fine. You've got the embie in there, and that's the best place for it to be. Wishing you lots and lots of peace and patience and baby dust. xoxo


----------



## redbrick80

Thanks ladies! I feel like we made the right decision . I am on progesterone 3 times a day so that should help. A little crampy today so that is good! I will keep you posted. Thank you for all the support xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Peachy1584 said:


> Seoul they're beautiful!
> 
> Missx that's amazing!! In between cycles I had always hoped for that miracle so good for you!

We're still totally in shock, I feel like this isn't how babies are made!! :haha: 

Red sorry for the sucky transfer!, as for the lining try not to worry to much :hugs: I'm sure it takes a few days for little embie to get fully snug and with the progesterone your in with a fantastic chance :) everything crossed for you!!


----------



## redbrick80

xMissxZoiex said:


> Peachy1584 said:
> 
> 
> Seoul they're beautiful!
> 
> Missx that's amazing!! In between cycles I had always hoped for that miracle so good for you!
> 
> We're still totally in shock, I feel like this isn't how babies are made!! :haha:
> 
> Red sorry for the sucky transfer!, as for the lining try not to worry to much :hugs: I'm sure it takes a few days for little embie to get fully snug and with the progesterone your in with a fantastic chance :) everything crossed for you!!Click to expand...


How did I miss your miracle??!!! Missx huge congratsxxxxxxx


----------



## Peachy1584

Red I'm sorry things didn't go smoothly so it would be one less worry but I'd have done the same thing and there's no point dwelling so I am so excited for you!! You have all my best wishes and loads of baby dust!! The hardest part is staying sane during the wait : )


----------



## Seoul

red- Good luck I have everything crossed for you. I am sorry you had such a crappy experience. I think you definitely made the right decision with the transfer. They have you on progesterone suppositories don't they? That should definitely help the lining and keep your little guy in there.


----------



## redbrick80

Good Morning Ladies, 

Hope you all had a good weekend. I am still waiting to test, today is 6dp5dt. I think I held out until 10dp5dt last time. I am going away for the weekend on Friday morning, so I think I will test Thursday night. That will be 9dpt. my beta is scheduled for Tuesday December 9th. 

I don't have any symptoms as of today. I had what felt like period cramps and some lower back ache on and off Friday and Saturday (3-4 day past) so that may be a good sign. I don't think I had any symptoms last time....so we will wait and see.


----------



## lanet

Red I had period like cramos a couple days after my transfer too! Cant wait for you to test, but don't dot it if it could potentially ruin your weekend!


----------



## redbrick80

Well I tested this morning and it was completely negative....not sure why I did it. I have zero symptoms...so I think I will wait again until Friday and see what that brings. Today was 7dp5dt...so was hoping I would see a faint positive. 

Trying to justify my days past transfer...I am telling myself that since I had my transfer at 3pm last Tuesday that I am still 6days past transfer until tonight :winkwink:. I know you guys can appreciate that craziness lol!


----------



## Peachy1584

Oh Red I wish you had seen something. Did you use a cheap test? I wouldn't give up yet either. Symptoms or lack there of are so subjective and truly mean nothing. I hope it does turn positive but am also very glad you have more chances :hugs:


----------



## redbrick80

Thanks Peachy. I'm actually ok, it helps to have 2 frosties left. I'll do a medicated transfer in January so they can control my levels and lining. I'll still go and have my beta done next Tuesday. But will test again on Friday to see if I can have some wine this weekend..it will be needed and we'll deserved


----------



## redbrick80

Also the test is used was one of those Internet cheapies....ill do a good frer on Friday just to make sure


----------



## jsquared

Thinking of you Red :flower:


----------



## redbrick80

Negative beta on Friday...shitty, but I was expecting it. 

I have a follow-up appointment today, so will keep you posted as to what they say.


----------



## lanet

So sorry to hear Red. That's good you have your follow up so soon, are you hoping to jump right back in or take a break?


----------



## redbrick80

We are going to jump right back in -ish....a little break for Christmas so that will push it back a month. 

Met with the doctor, she apologized for the disaster that was my transfer. We are going to do a mock transfer on day 21 in January (a few weeks before the actual transfer) Just so she know exactly how to get in to my uterus. 

So mock transfer day 21 and will get a shot of Depo Lupron to suppress the ovaries,, then will start Estrogen tablets on day 1 and will take them 3x a day until the beta. Progesterone as usual. They are going to do an endo scratch on day 7. So I feel good about that. Feel like we are covering all the basis.

Did any of you have an endo scratch? I can't remember. 

So will be CD21 January 23. For now I will enjoy the holiday and patiently wait.


Enough of me...how are all you ladies doing?


----------



## lanet

That sounds like a plan! Peachy had the scratch done.


----------



## Peachy1584

Red I'm sorry it turned out like this :hugs: but am so glad you're moving forward! I did have the scratch done this cycle and it worked. They should have done the mock transfer before your transfer. An apology seems too little too late. Hope you enjoyed your wine and the weekend!


----------



## messica

I had my boys :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/twins-triplets-multiples/2267031-my-boys-here.html



Red, here's hoping they do better by you this time. Your ability to take everything in stride is admirable. I am keeping you in my prayers and fingers crossed always :hugs:

Seoul! YAY!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Can't believe how far everyone else is getting - miss chatting with you all!


----------



## jsquared

Messica congratulations--what darling boys! So glad they are finally here and healthy and handsome to boot! Love hearing good news like this :)

Lanet, how are you?

Peachy, you're getting close!


----------



## lanet

Oh my gosh! I can't see a pic if there is one? How many weeks were you? Did you go into labor on your own? How much did they weigh? Congrats!!!!

Baby girl gave us quite a scare this week. Diring a growth scan at maternal fetal medicine on Monday her heart rate went to 280 for most of the scan. They sent us to Barnes Jewish hospital 3 hours away and admitted us for constant monitoring. Her heart rate was mostly normal, with only a few spikes. They did an echocardiogram with a pediatric cardiologist and they saw her rate go to 288 for 3 minutes. They diagnosed her with svt, and thankfully since she isn't in it frequent enough then we don't need treatment. I will be monitored with ultrasound every Monday Wednesday and Friday and if they notice her in it for longer periods then I will have to be admitted to Barnes in St Louis, take high dose of heart meds, and deliver there. So thankful we avoided that now. They said there's a chance this will resolve before birth and that we won't see it again. Praying thats the case!


----------



## redbrick80

Messica - congrats! They are beautiful and the pictures are really nice! Glad they are both doing so well. xx

Lanet - I'm glad you and baby girl are ok. Prayers that everything settles on it's own. I'm sure that was very scary. It will be good to have ultrasounds so often for piece of mind and to keep an eye on her. 

Jsquared - How are you doing?


----------



## jsquared

Hi Red! I'm somewhere between bummed and optimistic. My cycle was cancelled last week despite a nice thick lining because I was bleeding. RE thinks we may have tried again to soon after the last septum removal. So we stopped the cycle and I'm currently taking Provera to bleed out that nice lining. :( Good news is the lining built up at least. (And no one will admit this, but I think I bled because after the surgery I was on active bcp for two months without a bleed, and at baseline my lining was 8mm. Hello?! But they kept insisting all would be fine. Well, it wasn't.)

So now I'm shedding the lining so we can start fresh on 12/29. Transfer projected for mid January. The waiting never ends. You and I may be transferring around the same time. Hope all is well with you!


----------



## Peachy1584

Huge congratulations messica! So glad everything turned out perfectly!

J I'm so sorry you got delayed again. How frustrated you must be. On the up side Lanet was delayed a few times and turns out it was for the best :hugs: plus what a great positive about your lining. 

Red how are things going for you?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Massive congrats messica!!! What hansome boys you have!! X


----------



## messica

redbrick - hoping everything is still on track for your FET right around the corner!

jsquared - I've been praying for a sticky transfer!


----------



## jsquared

Thanks Messica! Transfer happened last Tuesday (finally!). Now in the glorious tww. Beta is Friday 1/23. We shall see! Omg those boys! Too cute!


----------



## Peachy1584

J I am so hoping this is it for you! Do you plan on testing early? 

Red how is everything going? Just a waiting game?


----------



## redbrick80

I was just thinking about all of you ladies on the weekend! 


Messica - your babes are gorgeous. Hope everyone is doing well. 

Peachy - That picture is perfect! What a little cutie, you must be so excited to meet him. How are you feeling? 

J - congrats on your transfer. I have everything crossed for you. 

Lanet- how are you doing? 

Afm, I go to the clinic to have depo lupron and a mock transfer on Friday!! I cannot believe it is almost time again. Transfer should be around Feb 17-18th if everything goes as its suppose to. I'm very excited, I don't want to jinx it, but I feel very hopeful this time.


----------



## jsquared

Yay Red for starting again! So excited for you! I know this time will go much better than last. :)

Peachy I love your new pic--that is amazing! Not much longer now...

I will not test early. Can't bear the thought of bfn and then having to turn around and do pio. So I will wait for Friday. Ugh!


----------



## lanet

J can't wait to hear your results friday! That's dine willpower to hold out until then 
Red glad to hear you will be transferring again soon. 
We are doing good, hanging in there!


----------



## Peachy1584

J that is crazy amazing willpower! I pray for great results for you!

Red will you be doing the scratch this time? Have you done anything else differently?

I'm doing good ladies. While I'm very excited to meet him and always worried something will go wrong I want this part to last too if that makes any sense. Time just goes so fast as it is. I do wish I were in better shape though : D


----------



## Peachy1584

J I truly hope you got that BFP!!


----------



## jsquared

Aww thanks Peachy. Unfortunately it was another BFN. Very disappointing as you can imagine. 3 frosties left. The doctor is only counting one BFN since I had the septum on our first try, so he isn't too discouraged. Think we might try putting in two next time. I met with him today and we'll get started again when AF arrives. We are keeping hope alive. :)

How are things with you? Ready for the little guy to get here I'm sure! Name yet? I'm so excited for you! xo


----------



## Peachy1584

Aww my heart just dropped and I lost my stomach. I wish noone had to feel that disappointment. I'm glad you have 3 left and get to try again so soon though. Do you plan on doing anything differently? Through my many "failures" I always knew it would work it was just a matter or when and how much I would have to spend. I just know it'll work out for you too:hugs:

I have kidney stones right now so I'm feeling sorry for myself. My Dr isn't going to let me go past 38 weeks so just a few more left if he decides to stay in. His name is Camden Titus. That's my husband's middle name as well.

Speaking of babies coming soon why don't you update everyone Lanet since you're going to be the next one to pop :winkwink:


----------



## redbrick80

Hi ladies! 

J- I'm so sorry for your BFN...sending you lots of hugs. 

Peachy - Sorry to hear about the kidney stones! Love the name :)

Lanet! - Do you have a date booked???? 


AFM - I went to the clinic on Friday - they tried a mock transfer to see if they could get up in there again and it didn't go well. I have a sonohystogram and they said it looks like I have scar tissue from by D & C last year.....so I am meeting with the surgeon tomorrow. Dr said it would be day surgery and we only have to wait one cycle in between before transfer. So I will know more tomorrow. I am feeling sorry for myself too.. lol like seriously.....these delays are getting old lol


----------



## lanet

Oh j I'm so sorry to hear that dang it! Like peachy said im glad you have frosties but I know it just be so discouraging. 
Red im so sorry about another delay! Why can't these things be easier. 
Peachy I don't think I knew Camdens middle name. Cute! And you never know, I may keep these babies in longer than you do! 
But yes I went into preterm labor on Saturday, I'm home on bedrest and medicine to stop contractions now and it seems to be working, at least no regular contractions. Dilated to a 3. I got the steroid shots for their lungs so now I just lay here and take each day I can give them! Would feel better at 34 weeks which is Sunday, even Better at 35, and would be awesome to make it to 36! We will see!


----------



## jsquared

Thanks everyone for your sweet thoughts. :flower:

Peachy, I love the name! So sorry about the kidney stones...I have been there and it is no fun! Can't imagine having it happen while pregnant. You are a strong lady! Hope you feel better soon.

Red, I hear you about delays. It sucks, but you'll be so much better for it physically. That scar tissue can mess with implantation so it's good you're getting it out of there. I'll be thinking of you.

Lanet--wow!! You are already such a good mom to these little babies. I can't wait to see pics when they get here...hopefully in a week or two! Have you shared names yet? Gosh how exciting! Wishing you all the health and joy in the world!


----------



## lanet

My babies are Everlee Marvelle and Oliver Preston. As much as peachy doesn't like the name Oliver;) Marvelle is from my husbands wonderful grandmother that passed away. 
It just occurred to me that this Valentine's Day may be their first, I always assumed they would be born after.


----------



## jsquared

Love the names, Lanet! You doing okay? Thinking of you and hoping all is well and that the days fly by!


----------



## redbrick80

Hi Ladies! 

Just checking in....

Lanet - how are you?? Did you have the babes yet? 

Peachy - How are you doing? 

How is everyone else?


----------



## lanet

Babies were born feb 11, Everlee at 7:21 pm weighing 6lbs 8oz, Oliver at 8:21 pm weighing 6lbs 8oz. 
Oliver is in the nicu right now. He had some respiratory distress and some feeding issues, hoping to have him home with is by the end of the week.


----------



## Peachy1584

Red how have you been? Did you do your fet or was it delayed for some reason? I've been waiting for you to update : )

J how about you any news?

Lanet congratulations (again)!

Afm my induction is scheduled for the 24th if he doesn't come before then. Unless of course someone like Lanet swoops in and steals my space :haha:


----------



## jsquared

Big congrats, Lanet! Oliver will be home with you and his sister before you know it!

Peachy, getting close! So exciting! 

Red, how are things with you?

Afm I am once again in lining hell. I don't understand why we can't get things going the way they need to. In the middle of a new FET cycle now, first lining check today showed around 6mm after a week of vaginal estrace. I go back in a couple of days but I feel yet another cancellation coming on. RE keeps changing the meds schedule from cycle to cycle and despite his sterling reputation I'm starting to wonder if he knows what the hell he's doing. Hope I'm wrong and things improve but I'm beyond discouraged right now.


----------



## Peachy1584

J I'm sorry. That is terribly frustrating. When is transfer supposed to be? Sometimes it can pick up quick. I was the opposite as my lining was too thick. How are you taking the estrogen?


----------



## jsquared

Transfer for me never gets scheduled until the lining is 8-9, so at this point I don't have a date. Next scan is Thurs with the RE himself and he is quick to cancel when the lining is thin and e2 level is high (mine is). I'm hoping this time he'll let me go a little longer. I'm taking 2 mg 3x a day vaginally, plus a patch I change every 3 days. This is slightly different from last cycle, but at least I got to 8 that time. Ugh. Just ready to see him on Thurs and get some answers. 3 perfect embies still waiting for my stupid uterus to get her sh*t together.


----------



## redbrick80

Oh Lanet!!!! Congrats !!! I hope everything goes smoothly with the little man and he is home soon xxx. Please post a picture once everyone is home and settled!

Peachy - That is so exciting! 

J- I'm sorry it's not working out for you...I'm in the same boat. I hope it sorts itself out. 

I have surgery booked to get rid of this stupid scar tissue in my stupid uterus. It is scheduled for next Tues. Then I just need a month or two to heal. I'm think transfer in May. I'm going to lose my mind if we don't start moving forward.


----------



## jsquared

Red, I'm sorry. Delays suck! How did they find the scar tissue and do they know what cause it? Part of me wonders if that's my issue after three hysteroscopies...


----------



## redbrick80

They say its scar tissue from the DNC I had last year.... I'm worried this hysteroscopy will just make it worse...but I have to try.


----------



## jsquared

Red, did they see it on an ultrasound? My partner remembers asking our RE is scar tissue was a possibility and he said no. I don't recall this conversation and wonder how he can be so confident. 

I have read where scar tissue can be removed and pregnancy happens after--sounds like you are doing the right thing.


----------



## redbrick80

They realized when they were doing my last transfer and had trouble getting in. They confirmed it with an ultrasound after, but they had no idea (didn't bother checking to make sure all was well after the dnc - make me crazy)) You may want to have them check. My lining had really not been great since the dnc last year. My doctor thinks its because there is a blockage and so the lining can't shed properly each month, and I have noticed that my periods have been much lighter. 

What were your 3 hysteroscopies for? I would hope that they would have seen some while they were in there? or maybe those caused something?? I hope not....


----------



## jsquared

Red, my first hysteroscopy was just preliminary before IVF but they found polyps and a septum; 2nd one was to remove everything (surgeon didn't think she got it all during the first one); 3rd was after the first failed FET--RE suspected there may be some septum left so they went back in and did find more. The third surgery was "aggressive" so I worried that since then I may have developed scar tissue where he cut. 

BUT...today my RE did the ultrasound and I think we all expected a cancellation for this cycle, however!! he really took his time and discovered (for the first time it seems--really..?) that my tilted uterus has an extra curve. He showed me depending on the angle of the u/s how it can look different and not be visible...so basically my uterus is deeper than he thought--and everyone has been measuring it in the wrong spot. When he had everything where it needed to be, my lining measured over 9mm and was trilaminar!! 

This is such a relief. I feel like this could explain why things haven't been going well, and I'm tempted to get annoyed by their failure to realize this sooner, but I'm just so glad we have a handle on it now, going forward. Transfer is set for next Thursday. I think we will put in two, given my wacky anatomy and two prior failures. I have a little hesitation about that, but partner and RE both think we do two this time. 

I so thought I was getting cancelled today. Whew!

How is everyone else? Lanet, how is little Oliver doing?


----------



## Peachy1584

Red after the surgery they expect everything to be perfect right? Why would you be worried about it making it worse?

J YAY!!! I agree that it's frustrating when you find out something that should have been known all along however 9 is great and should only go up over the next week! Does them finding this out affect where they will place the little buggers?


----------



## jsquared

Peachy I think so! At least, I think he'll put them where he knows the lining measured thickest. He was making a note about 7.5 cm deep, like that was new information. I could get super annoyed if I think about how this could have been the issue all along :dohh:...but I will look forward and just say thank goodness he seems to have it figured out now.


----------



## Peachy1584

J I would think you'd be a good candidate for the endometrial scratch as it would help them migrate to where they're supposed to be. Have you discussed it with your Dr?


----------



## jsquared

I did mention the scratch after the last failed FET, and he said there is no solid evidence that it makes a difference one way or the other. I was kind of like, okay...obviously other doctors disagree... 

I've been reading about the retroverted (tilted) and retroflexed (bending backward) uterus--this is how mine appeared on the u/s yesterday (only a gentle bend, like a curve, not sharp). Now I have lots of questions so have scheduled a meeting with RE for Monday. I really want to get a few things answered before the transfer on Thurs. Mainly I want to know if this ups the risk factor for growing twins should we transfer two and have both of them take. Google says the uterus usually flips back to normal at 12 weeks, but with the extra bend backward...what then? Hopefully he'll have a clue.

I was just so glad the lining looked good yesterday. Then today I'm all, wait, what of this "curve" in my tilted uterus...


----------



## redbrick80

J- how did the meeting with the re go today?

Peachy how are you feeling?

Lanet - how are the babies doing? 

Hope everyone else is good!

My surgery is scheduled for tomorrow afternoon, I'm very happy to get the ball rolling again. !:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## jsquared

Red, yay for things moving right along!! I know good it feels to be moving towards something after so much waiting. Let us know how surgery goes. :flower:

Meeting with my RE went well. He assured me the shape and position of my uterus is nothing to worry about, and that everything should shift into a "normal" position with pregnancy. That's consistent with my rough google research so I feel good about it. Transfer on for Thursday!

Thinking of you Peachy! Lanet, how are the twins? Are you on cloud nine or what? :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Red best of luck tomorrow! I know it will go great!

J I know I'm a little biased just because the cycle that has worked I had the scratch but I don't see how it would hurt to just cover all the bases you know? I'm super excited for you though and you will probably end up with 2 babies either way:winkwink:

Tomorrow is the start of induction for me although it will more than likely last through Wed so while I sit there bored in the hospital I can check in on here : )


----------



## Peachy1584

J also just out of curiosity did he check your lining again today?


----------



## jsquared

Oh Peachy exciting! I can't wait to hear how it all goes. Hopefully he'll be here soon and there won't be much waiting around to do! 

I hear you about the scratch--I agree that if can't hurt, why not try it? RE did point out though that I had been scratched up quite a bit from last hysteroscopy before the last FET, so he didn't see any advantage to doing it (on top of thinking it offers no real benefit). I don't know. I'm actually more worried about possible scar tissue from those surgeries, but he thinks if I had scar tissue the lining wouldn't look as good it does. 

I'm just hoping that for this cycle, everything looks right and we can move forward with some success. He did not check the lining yesterday because I started PIO on Saturday and once I start PIO, they don't check the lining as the progesterone changes it incomparably. But every measurement he took on Thursday was coming up over 9 once he found the true depth of my uterus. That was CD 10 after 9 days of meds.

Bonus: because my uterus is tilted away from the bladder, I don't have to drink a ton of water first. Some water for the u/s to work well, but not uncomfortably full as my uterus leans the other way. So that's something.


----------



## redbrick80

Peachy - I'm so excited for you. I hope that everything goes well:hugs:

afm - my surgery was cancelled yesterday - rescheduled for March 20th...I'm bummed but it will go quickly - just a few short weeks away


----------



## Peachy1584

Red I'm glad you're looking at it like that but why was it cancelled?

J how did everything go?

Camden was born on the 25th weighing 9lbs5oz and almost 22 inches long. He's perfect and we are totally in love with him. Almost 4 years but he is worth every second of the wait and what we went through. I hope you guys don't have to wait any longer for your miracles.


----------



## jsquared

Oh Peachy how wonderful!! Camden is beautiful! I've been keeping an eye out for an update and this makes me so happy--can only imagine the joy you must be feeling! Huge congrats! 

My transfer was Thursday and all went well. Beta will be a week from Monday so we'll see. Not gonna test early.

Red, what a bummer! I hope the time passes quickly--just a few weeks but that still blows when you've been waiting already. But as Peachy says it will all be worth it one of these days. :flower:


----------



## Seoul

Peachy congrats he is gorgeous what a big boy :) so hapoy for you!


----------



## redbrick80

Oh Peachy! - He is so sweet! I hope you are doing well xx


----------



## messica

I jumped on just to see if he'd arrived yet - congratulations Peachy!!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Massive congratulations Peachy!!


----------



## Kay8

I know I am SO late, but I wanted to wish Messica, Lanet, and Peachy the biggest congratulations! 

I have been entirely consumed in my bubble of baby bliss that I rarely go online, but I was thinking of where I was just a year ago - nightly stabbings, wondering and wishing - and remembering how supportive you ladies were on that long road. 

Noah arrived on 12/13/14 and had a short stay in the NICU. (He and I had incompatible blood types which lead to severe jaundice.) He is the most wonderful baby and I absolutely adore him! I am so lucky to be his mother. He's nearly ready for his next tie picture but here is the last one.
 



Attached Files:







2 month tie.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Seoul

Congrats Kay he is gorgeous


----------



## Kay8

Thanks so much Seoul!!!

How's it going with you and your little ones?


----------



## redbrick80

Congrats Kay! He's a little cutie :)

Messica, Seoul, Zoie - How are you guys?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm really good!, still in pregnancy shock I think. Just playing the waiting game now anxiously awaiting his arrival in a few weeks time.


----------



## Frustrated1

Wow Zoie! I have just stumbled across your post above! :happydance::happydance::happy dance:

Massive congratulations to you and your husband. Not long to go now for you!


----------



## Kay8

redbrick80 said:


> Congrats Kay! He's a little cutie :)

Thanks Red!!! Good luck next week, I'm wishing you all the best!!!


----------



## Seoul

We are doing great over here things have been crazy adapting witth the twins and now in the process of moving back to the states. Here is a pic of my little ones almost 4 months.:flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lanet

Kay and seoul what cuties! 
Here are my precious ones, 4 weeks old!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks so much ladies! It's so good to hear from everyone and see pics of the little ones. So precious!

Seoul are you excited to be coming back? 

J I have been waiting to hear news and hoping so much it's good!


----------



## jsquared

Peachy unfortunately no good news here. This makes FOUR perfect pgs embryos now that have failed to implant. I am furious with our RE. Hindsight is 20/20 but he has been sloppy and contradictory this entire time. We live in a big city, and he owns the clinic but apparently spends most of his time lecturing or going on vacations because he has his head so far up his ass and the cost to us has been enormous on every level. He had the nerve to mention surrogacy at our WTF appointment. I was like, didn't we sit here three weeks ago and you said everything is fine just bad luck with one solid attempt, no need to worry?? Then he suggested going ahead with the last embryo and changing things that we know are working instead of taking the time to figure out the real problem. Not a chance in hell.

I've insisted on more tests--blood work and an SHG. I suspect either scar tissue, immunological issues (which he thinks is "voodoo") or poor scheduling of my transfer to suit his schedule (we transferred on cd16-- when he set that up the nurse even questioned it) resulting in too little time for the endometrial receptors to fully develop. And when I think of four wasted little lives I become so enraged I can't stand it. Utterly senseless.

So I'm getting the extra tests--I am overweight and thought this and/ or insulin resistance could be a factor but glucose is normal. RE says obesity does correlate with lower implantation rates but that I'm not overweight enough for that to be the issue--I think he is way wrong there---just sizing me up with his eyes instead of reading the chart. Because if losing weight is the answer consider it done. Please God let that be the answer. 

We are also getting a long-overdue second opinion next week. There are a few other REs friends have used including the RE we're seeing for the second op. He does work in the same clinic, which is both convenient and a little concerning, but this guy has always struck me as a better doctor (older, Harvard educated, director of clinical research, wonderful bedside manner which is not essential but a nice bonus) and even the nurses suggested we switch to him months ago. Should have listened. They love us and were trying to tell us without blasting their boss.

We are devastated and I am so angry with myself for trusting our RE when my gut told me not to. We can manage another stim cycle but I can't even begin to think beyond that. Maybe I can't carry children for some mysterious reason, but I just don't think anyone can know that yet without more information. None of this feels right to me. I don't know what's going on but I am so sad and so frustrated.

We are smart people. Both lawyers and very educated patients. (Too educated, said our RE. And then my head exploded.) If I thought it was time to talk surrogacy I would be sad but I would get there. But something is off. Too many things don't add up. 

And Peachy it does appear that research supports the scratch. I will see what the next RE says about that.

Sorry to bring this thread down. I welcome any thoughts or ideas.


----------



## Seoul

Lanet- those babies are adorable! How is tein life treating you?

Peachy- How is your little man doing? I am very excited to move back we are in the process of buying a house so excited to be in my hopefully permanent forever home.

Jsquared- so sorry to hear this! I can't believe your RE said you guys were too educated I would have been livid. I think going to a different doctor is a good idea its more than obvious if you had any trust in this doctor it is gone away by now. I would give this last embryo a try with the other seemingly wiser doctor at the same practice other than teying again with the same guy. I like you think bed side manner isn't always as important as the medical knowledge but this whole process is so difficult that a little bedside manner doesn't hurt plus it is nice to at least think and have a feeling that this person is genuinely trying to make you a mom and not that you are just another patient that is helping them pay for their next vacation. I really hope you get a good second opinion and that you are able to find a good plan moving forward. And if for whatever reason it you won't be able to carry a child you need to hear it from more than just one doctor and a good freaking reason needs to be given. I am sending you lots of positive thoughts and hope that you guys are given answers and are able to move forward accordingly and become the moms you want to be.


----------



## jsquared

Thanks Seoul xx


----------



## redbrick80

Ladies - your little ones are so sweet!!!! I wish I could snuggle them all!!

J- ugh.....I'm so sorry to hear all of this. Trust your gut and go somewhere else. I cannot believe the stuff that comes out of his mouth....:hugs: I hope you find a good RE who you feel comfortable with.

Afm, I had my surgery last Wednesday and feel pretty good. I have to hear, and have a period, sonohystogram and then I'm cleared to begin the transfer process!


----------



## marbear

Hoping and praying for everyone. First time IVF and our FET is scheduled for Monday 3/23/2015. So nervous! This process is so mentally awful :cry:


----------



## Peachy1584

Ladies i always used my phone to get on here and for some reason got kicked off and was unable to log on FOREVER! Long story. Anyhow i am dying to know how everyone is doing. I have been hoping and praying things went perfect J and Red! Marbear its obviously been a while since your post but i hope you had success!!


----------



## jsquared

Hi Peachy!! Good to hear from you! How is your beautiful boy??

For me it's been a rough road. We switched drs (same clinic, but still--what a difference!) after the third transfer (of embies 3 & 4) failed. Unfortunately, the transfer of our fifth embryo was somewhat somber--it failed to re-expand after the thaw. Our doctor said there was still a chance, albeit small, so we went ahead and transferred, but as expected it did not implant. That was the last embryo from our fresh cycle. :cry:

So we talked with our dr. It was evident to us that he thoroughly disagreed with our other dr's treatment decisions throughout the first three transfers. He laid out a new plan for building my lining and we did another fresh cycle. Miracle of miracles: I got 22 eggs, 18 fertilized, 13 made it to freeze, and once again, 5 tested normal!! It was like somebody set the reset button. We are so grateful for a second chance. 

My first FET with this batch is Thursday. After a letrozole protocol my lining was measuring 8-11 in different places and looking better than ever at last check. My dr advises a single embryo transfer since it passed PGS, so that's where we will start. We all agree it's the smart thing to do for now.

So I'm hopeful but I of course know these things can go either way. But I'm looking forward to transfer and feel so relieved to have four healthy embryos on ice. I never thought we'd get that lucky twice!

Red, thinking about you and hoping all is well. I'd love to hear how things are going.

Miss you all and hope those of you with little ones are doing well and are happy in love. :flower:


----------



## Peachy1584

J i had wanted to tell you before that with my first cycle i had great embryos and all failed well except for 1 that i still have frozen but i ended up getting pregnant from a frozen transfer and ended up miscarrying. Turned out the baby had had T13 and which isn't even tested for because it's not genetic it's a fluke and that embryo got a top grade. During the years i just felt like it was all a crap shoot. Like sometimes there's no rhyme or reason you just finally get lucky. With things so tiny and fragile who knows. I am so excited though that you've moved so far along already though!! I wish you so much luck for tomorrow and hope that awful 2ww flies by! It's the worst! Plus you bother me for not being a crazy fanatic tester like some of us....:winkwink:


----------



## jsquared

LOL Peachy--it kills me not to test!! We'll see if I can hold out yet again...:winkwink:


----------



## messica

Will be stalking the thread for test results with fingers and toes crossed j :flower:

I still think of you all often <3


----------



## Peachy1584

Messica what a lovely photo! 

J I was hoping you'd update on transfer without me prying :blush: i hope everything went perfect and you're feeling great!


----------



## jsquared

Hi Peachy! Yes, transfer actually did go great for once. The whole experience with my new dr is night and day from the last. We transferred one beautiful top grade hatching (like way hatching, I'd guess 75% out of its shell) pgs blast. Doc seemed very pleased with how everything looked. Now just hoping it finds a sweet spot to get comfy and stay there.

My mom and stepdad are here because the OH had a big deal mediation she couldn't get out of on transfer day, so mom was there, which was actually great. My handy stepdad is working on some stuff around the house and we're all just hanging out, taking it pretty easy this weekend. This dr insists on beta 14 days past transfer. I talked him down to 12. Still. Ugh. 

Hope you're having a fabulous holiday with your little Yankee Doodle. :) And thanks for asking how things went--pry anytime!


----------



## jsquared

And Messica--could your family be any more adorable?? My goodness! So sweet. Hope all is going wonderfully. How old are the twins now? They are too cute!


----------



## messica

I'm glad to hear transfer went better j. The doctor you have can make all the difference in the world and I'm happy it sounds like you've found a gem (even if they won't test sooner for you lol). Hoping the days fly by quickly!!!

My squirts are 7 months old now and doing awesome. It seems like just yesterday we were waiting for results too... What a difference a year makes, time really does fly!!!
 



Attached Files:







41714.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Peachy1584

Oohhh J that sounds so promising! So exciting it was already hatching so well! Now I can't wait to hear about your bfp! Tell your stepdad to stop ove when he's done :winkwink:

Camden is over 4 mos now and time really does fly. I would have done it 100 more times(finances permitting of course:haha:) to get him. Pretty sure I've aged another 20years already though. The worry never stops the subject just changes:wacko:


----------



## lanet

J that's wonderful that you have a new dr and that your transfer went so well! Best of luck 
Hi Messica, your babies are getting so big! 
How is everyone else? 
Peachy is right, we do plenty of worrying still!


----------



## jsquared

Nice to hear from you Lanet! Everyone's babies are so stinkin' cute I can't stand it! :)

As for me... Just hanging out. Trying not to obsess. Ha ha. As if.


----------



## Peachy1584

How are you holding up? I know it's impossible not to obsess but the problem is that my 2ww were pretty much the same either way:wacko:


----------



## jsquared

Thanks for saying that Peachy--I don't know that this feels much different from the other twws I've been through. Maybe a few more cramps early on (but I was up moving around a little--nothing strenuous but this dr says bed rest is bunk) and I'm pretty tired. Probably the progesterone. I think I was cramping before transfer, too. I don't know. I was in bed/on the couch for the first 24 hrs, then next 24 hrs couch potato but went out for lunch. The next day I was on my feet putting away laundry, etc. But I'd sit whenever I worried about being on my feet too much. I just kept thinking the blood flow was good for me. Not like I was running or moving furniture. Anyway this sucks. :flower:


----------



## Peachy1584

Yes it does suck! It doesn't matter what you do really so don't worry about that. The whole symptom spotting thing can drive anyone mad. When i got pregnant my second cycle i bawled like a baby because i knew it was a bust because it felt like the first one and i was pregnant! Even more odd that they were fresh then frozen and still no difference except for the ovary cramp/twinges which i know that feeling because of scarring. Do you even want to break down and test just a little?:muaha: qhat does your SO say? Is she against testing too? So strong willed!!


----------



## jsquared

Peachy, she doesn't want to test early either. I can hold out, but the thing that annoys me is seeing other people get betas at 8-9dpt and my RE insists on 14! (I talked him down to 12, but still. The last guy said 10dpt was fine.) Grrr.


----------



## Peachy1584

I totally understand and mine does them early too so it pretty much equals 14dpo not 14 days past transfer. However as someone who has gone through beta hell and the whole chemical pregnancy route i understand why. By then you could avoid ever knowing if it were an early cp and of course numbers and rises would beore significant if things are going well. Sucks to wait so ridiculously long but so does false hope and playing the is it too low,did it double enough game. Which you will still probably end up doing anyways:winkwink: I hope all your embies work and you have your own little team over there!!


----------



## jsquared

So Saturday night I noticed some pink discharge upon inserting the endometrin. Huh. Next morning very very light pink spotting. 10dp5dt. Freaked out. Called the hotline. The dr on call said could be cervical irritation who knows we can't run test until Monday. I cried a lot but the spotting stopped after the one instance. Today I went in. It's 11dp5dt. Then I came home and peed on a stick.

Nurse called and confirmed. Beta is 92 which seems low-ish to me but she says nonsense and what matters is doubling. I'm afraid to be happy but holy moly I'm pregnant!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lanet

Oh. My. Goodness!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! That is a wonderful bright line too.


----------



## Peachy1584

AAAHHHH!!! I am so excited for you guys J!! You're pregnant!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jsquared

Thanks Ladies!! I'm anxious for tomorrow's second beta--just wanna be sure everything is moving in the right direction. But yes, I'm PREGNANT!


----------



## Peachy1584

Wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow J:dust:


----------



## jsquared

Second beta came back...at 288!!! So it tripled in 48 hrs! Whew!! Okay, now I'm starting to believe it. :happydance:


----------



## Peachy1584

Omg YAY!! I was so nervous for you! That's absolutely perfect! So what's next at your clinic? More betas or do you have to wait for u/s?


----------



## lanet

Yay! I've been checking all day!! Thats wonderful news!!


----------



## jsquared

Thanks girls! I have another beta on Monday, and then I'm not sure if I get another one or if they go ahead and schedule the u/s.


----------



## messica

YAAAAAAAAYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! Fingers crossed now for a happy and healthy 9 month ride!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Peachy1584

Best of luck again for tomorrow J! Can't wait to hear your results and next steps!


----------



## jsquared

Today's beta: 2217!! So still more than doubling every 48 hrs. Yay! First ultrasound is this Friday. I think I'll be 5w6d so I don't know what I should expect to see this early. But we're feeling good and looking forward to it.

Peachy, Lanet, Messica--it means the world to me that you guys are checking in to see how I'm doing. That is so sweet. Thank you.:flower: Hope everyone's babes are doing well, healthy and happy and cute as can be!


----------



## lanet

That is soooo awesome!! Congratulations!


----------



## Peachy1584

J that's amazing!! Your u/s is real early remember and it really varies on what you will see. Lanet was so panicked because one of hers was behind the other and turned out perfect! Obviously right? :winkwink: Are feeling good? I can't wait for Fridays update i am such a sucker for a good success story!:dance:


----------



## jsquared

Thanks Ladies! Peachy, yes I've been looking around these boards and it seems rare to see a heartbeat that early, so not really expecting that. I just hope that whatever is supposed to be there at this stage is there. We know the embryo is healthy so we've got that going for us. My numbers seem to be gaining on the median listed on Betabase, but I also see so much variation in betas--as long as they keep rising appropriately I'm not too worried about the value as it seems in line with others around here who are very far along in their pregnancies now. Always like to see that :)


----------



## messica

Peachy1584 said:


> I can't wait for Fridays update i am such a sucker for a good success story!:dance:

Ditto! I don't come here often anymore but lately I can't help myself to check in on how things are going with you! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Seoul

OMG i have been so lost but so glad I stopped in so happy for you j wishing uou a very happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## jsquared

Thanks Messica!

Thanks Seoul! How are things with you?


----------



## Seoul

Things are ok just found out Iam pregnant again on Sunday but I don't think This one is heading the right direction I've taken two FRER and the second one seems the same or even a bit lighter than the first my boobs also don't hurt. But i have been super sick which is why I tested in the first place. First appointment is on Thursday lets see what happens i doubt i will get scanned so I probably won't know doubling times until Monday or Tuesday next week. i guess I have had enough miscarriages to know the drill. 
When is your first ultrasound? How are you feeling?


----------



## jsquared

Seoul congratulations! I understand being cautious but I'm hoping it stays a bfp for you! I haven't had a ton of symptoms either--boobs really just started to hurt yesterday and I've been more tired than usual, but so far that's about it. 

My first scan is on Friday. It's an early scan so not expecting to see too much. Good luck with your appointment! Fingers crossed it all goes well :flower:


----------



## lanet

Wow Seoul, congrats, and I hope everything turns out ok. Sickness is a good sign though 
How old are the twins now? 
J hopefully you will avoid the sickness! I had a scan at 5 weeks 3 days and saw the sacs and fetal poles but couldn't pick up a heartbeat yet. It depends on the quality of the ultrasound machine too


----------



## Seoul

Thanks lanet! Twins are 8 months old it will be crazy I guess I would be due around my oldests third birthday which pretty much means 4 under 3 guess it is in God's hands how this one will turn out. I was about to make my appointment to put in an IUD when I found out I was pregnant. How are your twinsies doing? 

J i hope you can see a heartbeat then but the good thing is if you don't it doesn't mean there is anything wrong. Excited to hear how it goes for you!


----------



## lanet

Oh my goodness Seoul! You will have your hands wonderfully full! 
I'm not using any birth control so if I got pregnant it would be a miracle from God. It does scare me a tiny bit for it to happen too soon though. But with our troubles and the fact that I'm breastfeeding I'm sure our chances are slim to none. 
My twins are doing great, 5 months old and getting so big and fun!


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul huge congratulations! Are you excited or still in shock or just waiting to see how things go? Best of luck tomorrow at your appt!


----------



## Seoul

Im still in shock scared of how I will handle it if it does take and I realized so excited at the same time now that I see I would be so sad to lose the baby. I took another test and it was a bit darker today so only time will tell or hopefully they will scan me tomorrow. I will se a high risk doctor so maybe they will be able to. How is your little one Peachy?


----------



## Peachy1584

He's naughty and high maintenance and absolutely perfect! I don't know if you knew this but i also have children ages 18,17,and 14. My oldest is off to college in a month! I got divorced when they were they just babes and raised them alone. I was honestly too busy to be overwhelmed and now i wonder where the hell time went! Now the hypocrite in me is going to tell you to put those evil pee sticks down. They now mean nothing (this part is true). Lanet and i went bat shit crazy with those things and sometimes mine were lighter than the day before or time of day and frankly the ups and downs gave me whiplash. Then my boobs wouldn't hurt and any symptoms would go away and i would freak out. The u/s helped of course because it was really the only definite answer for that time of how things were going. Of course after that only more ups/downs and lots of worry! Try to relax the best you can and do something nice for yourself. The keebler fudge sandwich are my favorite right now:winkwink:


----------



## Seoul

Will definitely have to try those! Wow you were almost all done raising yours that's awesome you get to start again. I love babies sometimes I wish I would have spaced them out more to truly enjoy the baby stage but at the same time I love having these three soon to be four little ones. They did scan me today and i got to see a perfect little baby 6 weeks and 1 day with a heartbeat in the 120's. Due date is March 16 just one month after my ildest daughter turns three. This is truly going to be crazy! And its funny that you say naughty and perfect if they weren't naughty we would be worried! Your getting into the fun stage with him.


----------



## lanet

Wow! Congrats Seoul I'm so happy they scanned you and everything's good! How wonderful! 
My due date was March 15 with the twins, and March 8 with my 12 year old dd. but the birthdays are feb 11 and feb 14. 
I love babies too and am enjoying all the craziness with these 2.


----------



## jsquared

Great news Seoul!! Congratulations!


----------



## Seoul

Thanks ladies!

J what time is your ultrasound today? I'm praying for you guys &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## messica

Congratulations Seoul! That's awesome!!!! :happydance:


(anxiously stalking thread for j's ultrasound results :flower: )


----------



## jsquared

Hi ladies! Ultrasound went well--saw the yolk sac and fetal pole AND tiny flicker of the heartbeat. That was a wonderful surprise :) Dr. said everything looked great. Next scan is on Wednesday. Yay!


----------



## Seoul

Awesome congrats!


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul that's wonderful!! If you don't mind my asking (i know lots of women who get crazy lucky after ivf) why did you have to do ivf? I apologize if my memory is awful..

J I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! Plus you get to go back so soon for another looksy! 

I am a little different i guess because I'm not a baby person. I love laughs and giggles and when they can tell me what's wrong so i don't drive myself crazy guessing:dohh: little kids are just so much fun! Most of the time...:winkwink:


----------



## Seoul

Peachy- i kept having miscarriages and then I spent 3 years where I couldn't conceive. I have problems ovulating but i still wasn't conceiving with the meds when we did IVF it turned out non of the sperm fertilized my eggs so ICSI was needed so I guess that was thebproblem but apparantely now our bodies decided to play nice and agree all of a sudden.


----------



## lanet

That's wonderful j!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul i know a gal that tried everything for a decade and then adopted. 3 mos later she was pregnant. I think stress does crazy things that dr's can't even explain.

J i hope everything goes perfectly tomorrow and can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## jsquared

Hi Girls!

Seoul, how are you feeling? Hope your symptoms aren't too bad with your little ones to care for. You're going to have a full(er) house before you know it--fun!! :)

Peachy, Lanet, Messica--how are you doing? :flower:

Had my second scan today. Heard the little heartbeat going at 120 bpm! Very special. RE said everything looked good and I get to go back in a week. I'm technically 6w4d today, but I really believe I implanted late. Baby was measuring a couple of days behind but the dr didn't even mention it, just said it all looked good, and when I asked the nurse she said it's so tiny at this point that getting the perfect measurement is hard and there's a margin of error of +/- 3 days or something yada yada and I have no reason whatsoever to worry. Okay. I'll try not to. I keep reminding myself the embryo was PGS tested, my dr is happy, I need to relax. But honestly how does one ever relax with all this stuff?? 

That said, we are very, very grateful that all seems to be fine. And hearing that heartbeat...magical. :cloud9:


----------



## Seoul

So happy for you Jsquared I know its really hard to relax but things seem to be going really well try to stay positive and enjoy the feeling! How have you been feeling? I have been pretty sick but my boobs don't hurt at all and some days I don't have any symptoms freaks me out a bit but nothing I can do. When is your next scan?


----------



## jsquared

Seoul, we are the inverse of each other with symptoms--my boobs have been sore for over a week now, but no real sickness yet. I do feel mildly nauseated today, but I don't know if that's pregnancy related or just stress regarding today's ultrasound! I don't have much of an appetite and I'm still pretty tired. But I know both the sore boobs and fatigue are progesterone related, and I'm still on a boatload of that stuff. So we will see if/when I get sick. I'm kind of hoping for a bout here soon--is that crazy or what?!! :wacko: I am desperate for reassurance. I'm a nut, I know.

My next appointment is a week from today, next Wednesday morning. Can't come soon enough!


----------



## messica

jsquared said:


> I keep reminding myself the embryo was PGS tested, my dr is happy, I need to relax. But honestly how does one ever relax with all this stuff??


You don't! You tell yourself you're going to. You tell yourself you should. And will once you finally get beta reassurance. Then ultrasound reassurance. Then ultrasound. Then 12 weeks. Then viability date......

When you can't ever just let go, you get mad at yourself for being so ridiculous. You try to soak in every moment but eventually just surrender to the fact that it's not going to get better until you deliver and baby is safe in your arms. 

Then you deliver and baby is safe in your arms and you realize you now have a whole new set of worries to obsess over lol


Don't fret. The worry can be exhausting but it's also so normal. If it's any consolation it's not AS bad as it used to be with my soon to be 11 and 12 year olds. Takes awhile to get better but it never goes away completely. The SIDS thing pushed me over the edge with the boys so I bought Snuza's. Do what you can to alleviate the worries you can, and deal with the rest as best you can!


As for how we are, this was yesterday (after many many outtakes lol) :flower:
 



Attached Files:







8m.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jsquared

Messica thanks--wise words. :flower:

And those boys--I swear if they get any cuter I cannot! Take it! Good lord they are PRECIOUS!


----------



## lanet

J Messica is right! I set many goals saying I would relax after...12 weeks. 28 weeks. 35 weeks....it never stops. Try to enjoy it. I was so sick I didn't really enjoy my pregnancy but I'm sure enjoying every second with my babes! 
Seoul I'm glad you're doing well too
Messica your boys are so cute! 
Here are my sweeties
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jsquared

Thanks Lanet! Okay, how adorable are your babies?! Just darling! You guys are making me wish I was having twins! Ha!


----------



## Seoul

OMG messica and lanet your babies are so adorable! 

Jsquared- the beggining of pregnancy is always the worst with worrying because you never have true reassurance things do get a bit better once you start feeling movement although you will always worry its just inevitable.


----------



## Seoul

Jsquared- good luck at your scan today hope it all goes well!


----------



## jsquared

Thanks Seoul! Today's scan was great--measuring a day ahead with a heart rate of 150! :cloud9:

How are you? My morning (all day) sickness has finally set in. Not too terrible, have only gotten sick once but the nausea is constant. No complaints though! It means I'm pregnant :) When is your next appointment?


----------



## Seoul

Aeesome jsquared so glad for you! I am like you having a constant nauseous feeling but haven't thrown up that much. That is like my only symptom though still no sore boobs or anything i wonder if my breast don't hurt since I was still breastfeeding about a month ago? My next appointment is Friday but I wont get scanned they don't have me scheduled for a scan until Sept 24th I dont think I can wait that long I will probably tell my doc I am spotting so that they will scan me sooner. How about you will they keep scanning frequently or do you now just wait until the anatomy scan?


----------



## jsquared

That is a long time to wait! Maybe they will get you in sooner. I think it's a good sign though--they must think everything is going well :)

I'm still with my RE so the scans will continue weekly until I'm released to the OB somewhere between 10-12 weeks (not exactly sure). We are thinking we'll find out the gender soon--since we did PGS they can tell us whenever we're ready. I want to know but the suspense is kind of fun, too. I think my mother will kill us if we don't find out soon though. She's ready to start shopping. :baby:


----------



## lanet

Great news j! I'm excited for you to find out gender! 
Glad you are both doing well, sorry about the sickness. I don't miss that! 
Seoul did you ovulate while breastfeeding? 
I haven't had a period yet


----------



## Seoul

I am all for finding out but I also get the exicitement of not knowing. 
Lanet- i was breastfeeding only about once a day so I did start ovulating I got one period and missed the next but by then U wasn't even breastfeeding everyday. With both of my pregnancies I got my period as soon as I started solids and the breastfeeding decreased. 

Today I had another appointment and I got scanned and got to hear a heartbeat in the 150s now it is feeling real. I got the panoramic blood work done so in two weeks I should know the sex of the baby and if there are any chromosomal abnormalities.


----------



## jsquared

So glad it's feeling real and you got to hear the heartbeat! Great news!


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul what a miracle for you YAY!!

J i am so excited for everything to be going so perfectly ! If your little one is anything like mine you will be thankful you didn't have 2. He takes all of me and I'm lucky to have extra hands around the house!

So looking forward to hearing genders soon!!


----------



## jsquared

Today's scan went well! And we found out the sex...drumroll please.........



It's a boy!!! :blue:

We are so excited and happy. It didn't matter to me one bit, but now we know! We are having a son and could not be more thrilled. :) I did have a hunch. I've been checking out all things boy over the last few weeks, and we've already got a good list of boy names. Wow!


----------



## lanet

a son, how perfect!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Seoul

Congrats Jsquared how exciting! Boys are awesome &#128522;


----------



## Peachy1584

J that's amazing!! And i thought i found out early! Do you know what your other embryos are? What a lucky little man you'll be bringing into the world!:cloud9:


----------



## jsquared

Hi ladies!

Seoul, how are things going with you? Had any more scans? I guess with a natural conception you get monitored less in the beginning. I'm so used to going in once a week--it's going to be quite the adjustment when I move to OB. 

Peachy, no we didn't want to know the sex of the other four embryos. Still a mystery! I like not knowing right away. And now that I do know I really have to restrain myself from buying every cute boy thing I see!


----------



## Seoul

Hi J squared I know I am kind of missing the frequent scans although it hasn't been that spread out. My next one is next Wednesday for the nuchal measurements. However we did get our test results for the Panoramic blood test and found out we are low risk for all the trisonomies thank goodness we always worry about those chances since between the both of us we have 5 downs in our family. We also found out we are having another girl &#10084;&#65039; Our poor little man will be surrounded by girls. We secretly hoped it would be a boy just cause the room arrangement would be easier but were excited.

How have you been feeling?


----------



## jsquared

Congrats on a baby girl, Seoul! Your little boy is going to be surrounded :) How sweet! And great news on the blood test--it's always a relief to learn things are going well with baby's health. I'm sure the NT scan will confirm all is just fine!


----------



## Peachy1584

Seoul congrats on your baby girl! J says about buying every cute boy item but it's so limited! I look at all the little girl clothes and am jealous!

J how have you been feeling? Have you been turned over ti the OB yet?


----------



## jsquared

Peachy, this morning sickness is no joke. I've only thrown up a few times but I feel on the verge most of the day. Also started feeling kinda crampy/achy over the last week which I read was normal. Then yesterday i breathed a sigh of relief after getting to see baby twice--in the morning at last RE appt and in the afternoon at my first OB appointment. He's a little wiggle worm and measuring a few days ahead. Seeing him moving all around gave us such a thrill. He actually looks like a baby now. :)


----------



## Seoul

That's awesome Jsquared glad everything is well. I got to see our little one today and she is also looking like a baby now. And I here you on the morning sickness I am the same way and now add in the nasty headaches that are typical for me. Will you still get a weekly scan for a bit?


----------



## Peachy1584

J the morning sickness can be so awful. I remember just wanting to throw up to get it over with and feel better but even when i did the nauseous feeling stayed. The good news is you're very close to leaving that chapter far behind. The second trimester really is a breeze compared to the other 2. And you're at the ob now so you just get to be a regular pregnant woman like everybody else!


----------



## jsquared

Hi girls :flower:

How's everyone doing? Seoul, how are you feeling these days? Any kicks yet? I'm hoping I start feeling more energetic soon. The morning sickness is better but not gone. Baby boy is doing well and wiggling away on ultrasounds (I still can't feel him yet!).

Hope all the mamas and their babes are doing well!


----------



## Seoul

Hi J squared glad you are doing well. I am doing ok also tired and still some sickness but better. I have felt a few flutters here and there but not much else. I have an ultrasound on Thursday hoping it comes soon so I can see her. Can't wait till she starts moving so that I can relax a bit. Guess we should start feeling them soon. 

Hope everyone else is doing well too.


----------



## lanet

Any updates from anyone?


----------



## Kay8

Hi Lanet!! You must have ESP feelers. I've been missing you guys. 

In the pursuit of #2, I was actually at the dr today discussing the next steps for a fresh cycle. We've had 3 failed FETs and I'm a bit sad about having to do it all again but #1 keeps me happy and encouraged that if it worked before it can work again. 

How are you and the twins??

Again your timing couldn't be better! Giant hugs!


----------



## jsquared

My boy is here! He arrived via c-section March 16th, 10 lbs 12 oz and 23 in long!! John Henry, we're calling him Jack. He'll be 8 weeks tomorrow! 
Attaching a pic--I don't know why it's sideways :wacko: How are the twins??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Kay8

Congratulations to you both!!!! He is so completely adorable!!! I hope you enjoy every second because time truly flies!


----------



## jsquared

Thanks Kay! We are loving mommyhood. :) Wishing you all the best going forward!


----------



## lanet

Oh my goodness j he was a big baby!! Wow! And congrats! He's beautiful! 
Kay I can't imagine starting again. To be honest I'm so content right now I'm afraid to even entertain trying again. I would love more babies but I'm not sure if I'll go back to FET or not. In the meantime I'll just keep paying storage for them. 
My 2 are officially toddlers. Running climbing and into everything. It is so much fun and they've brought so much joy to my life! 
I have 2 toddlers and a teenager, interesting moods in our house haha 
Good to hear you are both doing well!


----------



## lanet

How is everyone? I just received a shocking surprise natural bfp


----------



## jsquared

What??!! Wow!! Congratulations Lanet!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

We are doing well--Jack is 6 months old and amazes me daily! We have 4 little embryos on ice, so we will try for #2 after Jack turns one. 

So excited for you!!


----------



## lanet

Thanks! I have my hands full already and it was the last thing we expected but here we go again! Lol


----------



## redbrick80

Hi Ladies! 

Lanet, that is so exciting! Congrats to you!. 

We took a long break- my lining never came up to where it needed to be etc. So we made the decision to not have children and move on. We also got a surprise natural bfp in July! I'm 15 weeks Friday :) 


J- glad to hear you are doing well xx


----------



## lanet

Oh m goodness redbrick!!! Nature is so crazy!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## redbrick80

I still can't believe it! I bet you can't either! 

How did you know to test? I wasn't tracking, I thought I hurt my lower back at the beach, then I did some rough math and knew right away.


----------



## jsquared

Redbrick that is amazing!! Congratulations!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lanet

Redbrick I wasn't tracking either and I'm also irregular but I had a weird day of spotting and thought it was my period, but then it stopped. It made me think implantation but I tested a week later and it was negative. Then af just never came but I kept getting crampy. I really tested again just to put it out of my mind. By the time I tested it was very very dark and the digi said 3+ weeks. I'm having a very hard time bc I get severe morning sickness and it's debilitating and I have children to take care of. I just want to crawl under the covers and cry:( I'm guessing I'm about 7 weeks. So I won't be feeling better anytime soon


----------



## Seoul

Wow congratulations lanet and red. Its amazing how things all of a sudden just happen. excited for you guys and wishing you a smooth pregnancy. I hope your morning sickness improves soon lanet. Twin toddlers and morning sickness is awful.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girls!!!, I can't remember if I ever update this thread!!.

I've just looked back and I think my last post was me saying I was still in shock about my surprise natural BFP I believe I was around 30 weeks pregnant then. My little boy shocked me again by arriving 9 weeks early by emergency csection he spent 25 days in the hospital but he is the light of my life and so so unbelievably beautiful. Wyatt is now 18 months old and running me ragged LOL.

We are currently TTC naturally again but I think we are going to try a few rounds of IUI in the new year before going back in for IVF. 

I'll have to find you a picture of my little boy <3 I know I'm bias but my goodness he's a cutie lol.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Here's my boy! :cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jsquared

What a cutie!


----------



## lanet

He's adorable!


----------



## redbrick80

So cute !! It's nice to hear that everyone here is doing well xx


----------

